# Die besten "Fussvolk"-Sprüche



## t-age (20. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute,

bin auf die Idee gekommen, die witzigsten Sprüche, Kommentare oder Bemerkungen von Wanderern und Fussgängern zusammenzustellen...

Könnte ganz luschtich werden...

Ich fang mal an:

1. " A Radler auf da Zugspitzn, des glaub ma koa Mensch..."
(Bergsteiger letzten Sommer auf dem Zugspitzblatt)

2. "Des ist aber jetzt kein Radweg hier!"
(Spaziergänger auf meiner Lieblings-Holztreppe in Andechs)

3. "Zefix!"
(Nudist auf den Isartrails, der mir bei 30 Sachen vors Radl gelatscht ist, und den ich beinahe umgenietet hätte...)

4. "Da werd´s Dich überschlagen!"
(Spaziergänger gestern an ner verzwickten Stelle in Andechs, er hat leider Recht behalten...aua...)

In diesem Sinne, macht weiter!


Ciao elsuperdichte


----------



## Türklinke (20. Februar 2002)

Da kann ma ndoch net mitem Farrad runter fahren!!!!

OHHhhhhh doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy (20. Februar 2002)

"Wo ist denn an dem Teil der Motor?"
(ultranerv)


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2002)

" Da hinten kommst du aber nicht weiter!!"


----------



## t-age (20. Februar 2002)

Hab noch was vergessen:


"Da habts euch ja an schönen Weg ausgesucht...!"

"Das muss ganz schön anstrengend sein, oder?"
(20%, 30 Grad...)

Ciao elsuperdichte


----------



## Mr. Hide (20. Februar 2002)

Gute Idee mit den Sprüchen!

1. Gruppe von Rentnerinnen, die ich nach dem Weg auf einen der Taunusgipfel gefragt hatte: "Mit dem Rad kommen Sie da aber nicht rauf." Dann folgte ein Blick nach unten. "Ach, Sie haben ja Schaltung! Dann vielleicht doch." 

2. Im Winter bei 20cm Neuschnee mit Spikes und -2°:"Cool Radfahren, mach ich im Sommer auch wieder!" 


In diesem Sinne


----------



## Rockstar (20. Februar 2002)

Da hab ich auch was:

DH Rennen in Tabarz. Ich komm ins Ziel und meine Arme zittern total von den Schlägen und Lenker halten ( ja ich weiss nicht verkrampfen lol ) Steh da halt im Ziel mit was zu trinken, sagt ne Rentnerin knallernst :"Junger Mann das ist ja schlimmer als bei mir" 
 

Der Rock


----------



## Docster (20. Februar 2002)

"Heeeey"

"Hee - Hallo, das ist ja lebensgefährlich wie sie hier rumfahren ..."

"Nimm doch mal Rücksicht Du dämliches *********!"

"Meine Güte - haben Sie keine Klingel!?!"

Meistens werden diese Anfragen mit **** Dich selber beantwortet ... oder mit nem Wheelie und nem Mittelfinger ...


----------



## toke (20. Februar 2002)

soll ich anschieben?? (20% Steigung)

will der mim Fahrrad da runter? (Rodelbahn)

legst du dich nicht hin? (vereister Weg)


----------



## Türklinke (20. Februar 2002)

Das ist hier doch keine Straße, könnt ihr nicht langsam fahren(2.5m breite "Straße" an der schönen Wupper entlang)

ich :"Was ist das denn sonst"
Fußgänger:"blablabala blödes ********* blabal
, ihr könnt auf der Straße so rasen.balbal dummen Penner

Ich vollbremsung und zurück,kumpels haben angehalten, böser blick aufgelegt(sieht bei so nem total vermockten Gesicht bestimmt übel aus) und vor im wieder nen Slide hingelenk.

Der Typ mit ner Gruppe von "Fußvolk" unterwegs, kriegt schon was schieß und guck sau blöd.(so anfang 40, total konserwativ)

Ich:" HEY OPA pass auf, das hier ist ne Straße, und wenn cih ncoh lagsamer an dir vorbei fahre brauch ich ja nciht mehr fahren sondern kann gehen 

Er wieder:Blabla blödes Arsch wie fühsrst du dich auf ihr habt hier nciht verlohren, blabal du dummer Penner, will weitergehen und rempelt mit vor den lenker.

Ich nu wieder
wenn du  ncoh einmal deine dumme Fresse aufmachst, ruf ich jetzt gleich die Polizei, und brum dir ne dicke Anzeige aufen Hals, meine Kumpel haben alle gesehen und gehört wie du mich beschimpft hast und dann ein Stein nach mir geworfen hast,und wie du mcih angepack hast also pass auf. Der Wald gehört nicht dir allein, und wenn du meinst du könntst deine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe an mir auslassen hast de dich geschnitten.
Alle standen mit versteinerter Mine im Wald und brachten kein Wort raus.

Ich war ja selber von mir überrascht aber bei solchen krieg ichs kotzen, und iergenwann ist das mass voll.

Der Typ war echt am Ende der hatte "schieß" und das vor nem 16 Jährigen  

Schönen Tag noch und weiter gings.

Die Straße war 2.50breit die Typen gehen mitem aufem Weg sehen uns machen kein platz, wir fahren halt so neben der Straße durchs Laub und der macht mcih ncoh dum an, da krieg ich zuviel.

Die kolegen von dem haben sich dann ncoh über ihn lustig gemacht und dann waren wir aber auch schon im nächsen DH verschwunden.

Das war was. Zuwas man allem fähig wird wenn man an solche Ideoten kommt


----------



## $ucker (20. Februar 2002)

@ Türklinke: Echt harte geschichte!!!

ich war letztens mal wieda was cruisen und jumpen im wald, allein, und war grad dabei nen eigentlich normalen abhang runterzufahren. da stand aba noch so ein alte pärchen. also ich bin da höchstens mit 15 dran vorbei, die standen direkt ana kante, und plötzlich hält mich der opa an der jacke fest, sodass ich vom bike falle. richtig nach hinten runter bin ich geflogen, und mein bike erstmal den abhang runter. und dann lässt der noch den satz los.
"pass auf jüngchen, nicht da runter fahren, du könntest dir was tun!" Ich hab geschäumt vor wut, aba ich hab mich zurückgehalten, aus respekt vor dem alter.

cya $ucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (20. Februar 2002)

bei mir währe der alte meinem bike gefolgt


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Februar 2002)

hey jungs!

als die noch gelebt ham, hat die bremse noch oben aufs rad gedrückt! damals waren hügel noch abenteuerlich 

aber wenn ich´s mir recht überleg, so´ne bremse und stollenreifen... 

cu


----------



## Türklinke (20. Februar 2002)

Ja ist nicht so im zusammenhang passiert, aber alles was drinsteht ist mir schon passiert.
Ich hätte ncoh eine Oma die mit ihrem Schierm nach mir schlägt hätte ich ncoh einbauen können aber hat nciht so gepasst.
 

naja egal, ist auf jeden fall fast genuso passiert.


----------



## axel (21. Februar 2002)

_jo mit so am radl geht's jo leicht ..._ 
natuerlich beim bergauffahren


----------



## ContrA-grAvity (21. Februar 2002)

Standard-Rentner, ganzes leben geschafft, noch nie ein Kaugummiepapier auf die Strasse geworfen: "Sach ma haste kein Licht ? " (natürlich voll aggressiv) antwort "Nö" 

"Ich komm dir gleich hin du Dreckskerl!"

nur leider bin ich aufm beik schneller als der mit seinem Gehgestell...


----------



## vaval (21. Februar 2002)

sers!
also da liest man schon nette sachen 

ich fahr mit einem freund auf den Bisamberg oben (nach dem regen daher standen ein paar lacken!)
freund fährt mit ca. 25 km/h durch die lacke (klar das da ein bisserl das wasser spritzt!)

eine Frau fangt zum schreien an eh du Tro**l jetzt hast mich schmutzig gemacht!
antwort ach ja wo sandsn dreckig???
sie: na zum glück bin ich eh nicht schmutzig geworden!!


in solchen situationen sollte man doch glatt umdrehen und noch mal so durch die lacke fahren das sie dann einen echten grund hat sich aufzuregen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dudi (21. Februar 2002)

Ich fahr ganz gemütlich über einen Mischweg im Wald - also ausdrücklich für Fahrräder freigegeben!
Vor mir taucht irgendwann ein Rentnerehepaar auf, das in gleicher Richtung fährt, er rechts auf Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor am Hinterrad - so'n Elektrodings von Herkules oder so, Anzug und Hut.
Sie links daneben mit "Tretfahrrad", Geschwindigkeit kurz vor Verlust des Gleichgewichts.
Ich klingle rechtzeitig, Oma geht weiter zur Mitte, Opa bleibt rechts.
Zweiter Klingelversuch - Oma geht ganz nach links, Opa fängt an zu schlingern.
Ich bin dann neben dem Weg durchs Laub vorbei und was ruft Opi mir nach?
Sie haben's wohl eilig, junger Mann? 
Die Antwort hab' ich mir dann aber gekniffen


----------



## pat (21. Februar 2002)

ebener platz, aussichtspunkt, aussen gehts ca. 7 m eine mittelsteile böschung runter, ein meter vor der kante eine bank, ein rentner sitzt da und schaut (nichtsahnend) in die landschaft raus.  

einer von unserer truppe juckts, er wetzt mitm hardtail im wiegetritt volle kanne knapp neben der bank vorbei, drückt ab was er kann und springt bis in die kompression runter. dort legts im das hinterrad flach, so weit dass selbst das selbst das schaltwerk noch rumgebogen wird. erlselber legt sich natürlich daneben.   

der rentner (überhaupt nciht erschrocken, staun) schaut dem wilden treiben zu und meint dann trocken: "jojoo, du cheib weisch ou nömm wie blöd dass d wotsch tue."

(übersetzung für nichtschweizer: jaja, du kerl weisst auch nicht mehr, wie blöd du tun willst.)

naja,was soll man da sagen ausser recht hat er und mitlachen.
   

gruss pat


----------



## boile (21. Februar 2002)

an sonem berg, gut, der war auch n bißchen steiler, keine ahnung wie, stand kein schild unten ;o) hmm...sommer, ziemlich warm, also quasi schon im stehen geölt *smile* 
"Kind, steig ab. Davon kriegt man n Herzinfarkt. Mein Mann hatte auch einen!"

Hallo?? bin ich 85??? der wars nämlich....


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Februar 2002)

Alte Oma auf nem Waldweg, wir mit 2kg Schlamm an Mensch und Bike: Könnt ihr nicht auf der Straße fahren?
Oder als ich mit 50km\h über den Waldweg, schrie ne Frau hey, du bist nicht uaf der AUtobahn, ich darauf zurück geschriehen: Ich fahre ja uch keine 60


----------



## XTREM Freerider (21. Februar 2002)

die TOP 5:

1."Das ist keine Rennstrecke hier!"
2."Ihr Verrückten"
3."Wusste gar nicht, dass man zum Fahrrad fahren den Wald umgraben muss"
4."Ihr könnt bei mir auch mal kartoffeln ausbuddeln kommen"
5."Hab ich mich erschrocken!"


----------



## AnuZ (21. Februar 2002)

vorgestern auf meiner lieblings downhillstrecke als ich beinahe so ne alte frau umgenietet hätte:
"sag mal spinnst du??"


----------



## AnuZ (21. Februar 2002)

was vergessen ... 
vor na woche:
ich fahr ganz gemütlich auf dem bürgersteig und denke mir wenn ich schon ne klingel an meinem schulbike habe benütze ich sie. also ichg klingel ich weil ich an so nem alten ehepaar vorbei will ... 
sie dreht sich um und meint: "musst du klingeln? du kannst doch auch was sagen!!! meine güte hast du mich erschrocken" 

erst will das fussvolk dass wir ne klingel dran haben und wenn man sie benützt wird man auch wieder zamgeschissen ... 
der nexte der irgendwas sagt kriegt erst mal mein kettenblatt in  gesicht!!!!!!


----------



## vaval (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von JaBo _
> *was vergessen ...
> vor na woche:
> ich fahr ganz gemütlich auf dem bürgersteig und denke mir wenn ich schon ne klingel an meinem schulbike habe benütze ich sie. also ichg klingel ich weil ich an so nem alten ehepaar vorbei will ...
> ...




das ha bihc auch schon erlebt!!!!


ein mal sachte ich achtung und dann danke und sie regten sich dann auf das ich nicht guten tag gesagt habe!!!


----------



## Superfriend (22. Februar 2002)

Gehn euch diese Tour de France-Sprüche nicht auch so auf den Sack wie mir?
Ich hab da so n gelbes Trikot, also nicht das Ullrich-Remake, sondern das Jocks-Team-Trikot (is auch gelb) und wenn ich das im Sommer an hab, nervts mich echt:
"Schau mal, Jan Ullrich!"
"Na Sie fahren wohl auch bei der Tour de France mit?"
"Trainieren Sie auch schon für die Tour de France?"
Hab mir deshalb letztes Jahr n Scott-Team-Trikot geholt, jetzt hat die Nerverei aufgehört!
Ansonsten natürlich immer der Top-Spruch: "Das is doch kein Radweg hier!"


----------



## Türklinke (22. Februar 2002)

ich glaube es gibt ein neune Volkssport, biker nerven,dumm annachen und beschimpfen!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (22. Februar 2002)

Oma: "Huch, blöde Radfahrer!!!"
Sobe: *Mittelfinger*

Oberwachtmeister: "Raten Sie mal, warum das FUß-gängerzone, und nicht Radfahrerzone heißt?"

Irgendein Papi mit Sohn: "Ihr Rad ist bestimmt sehr leicht, was? Ich kenn mich da ein bischen mit aus - so ca. 15 Kilo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 schätze ich. Richtig?"
Sobe: "Ja, stimmt genau! Sie waren bestimmt mal Profi, was?"


----------



## Red_Bull (22. Februar 2002)

"Fahren sie auch bei der Tour de France?"
Omma letztes Jahr im Wald bei einer Alsterpause 


"Hascht koa Göld für die Boohn?"
Österreichischer Harztourist auf dem Götheweg zum Brocken hoch  


"Des habn wir früher mit nem Damenrad gemacht"
Ehemaliger GREPO der DDR-Grenztruppen,ebenfalls auf dem Götheweg,zum Brocken hoch 


"Wenn du beim Sex nur halb soviel Begeisterung zeigst wie beim biken würde ich dich glatt heiraten"
Meine Bikehassende Freundin 
Verdammt,sie hat recht!!!!


----------



## Red_Bull (22. Februar 2002)

Leute,erweitert eure Ausrüstung noch um einen Leichtbauklappspaten aus Alu.Falls euch dann noch mal ein Rentner anpöbelt,absteigen,Spaten frei,scheitel Ziehen!Anschliessend Loch schaufeln,Oppa mit Gesicht zuerst in die Kuhle schubsen.Danach die Hose runterziehen,alles schön zuschaufeln so das nur noch der Ar... aus der Erde schaut.fertig ist der Fahrradständer.Vorderrad reinschieben,Bier aufreissen,PAUSE! 




Für mehr Tolleranz!


----------



## Harzbiker (22. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Red_Bull _
> *Leute,erweitert eure Ausrüstung noch um einen Leichtbauklappspaten aus Alu.Falls euch dann noch mal ein Rentner anpöbelt,absteigen,Spaten frei,scheitel Ziehen!Anschliessend Loch schaufeln,Oppa mit Gesicht zuerst in die Kuhle schubsen.Danach die Hose runterziehen,alles schön zuschaufeln so das nur noch der Ar... aus der Erde schaut.fertig ist der Fahrradständer.Vorderrad reinschieben,Bier aufreissen,PAUSE!
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich liest das dein Opa!Bist ja ein richtiger Komiker!


----------



## .messiah (22. Februar 2002)

@türklinke:

SUPER!! 








> _Original geschrieben von $ucker _
> *@ Türklinke: Echt harte geschichte!!!
> 
> ich war letztens mal wieda was cruisen und jumpen im wald, allein, und war grad dabei nen eigentlich normalen abhang runterzufahren. da stand aba noch so ein alte pärchen. also ich bin da höchstens mit 15 dran vorbei, die standen direkt ana kante, und plötzlich hält mich der opa an der jacke fest, sodass ich vom bike falle. richtig nach hinten runter bin ich geflogen, und mein bike erstmal den abhang runter. und dann lässt der noch den satz los.
> ...



naja, zu dem wär ich sogar noch nett geesen, der meinte es ja nur gut. ist ja klar, das er nicht weiss das sowas möglich ist...






> _vaval:_
> *ein mal sachte ich achtung und dann danke und sie regten sich dann auf das ich nicht guten tag gesagt habe!!!*


----------



## stuntman666 (22. Februar 2002)

am BESTEN sind die verdutzten Augen von Kindern wenn sie fragen," Boa, was für ein Mountainbike!!!! Wie viele Gänge hat es denn???" und man darauf antwortet:"neun!" Ich glaube Kinder rechnen mit 165 Gängen an so nem Teil.

Ach ja, "Sieht ja fast wie ein Motorrad aus!" ist auch verdammt beliebt!


----------



## Quen (22. Februar 2002)

Das beste was mir mal passiert ist war auf dem Weg zum "Berg" auf einem Feldweg... ordentlich reingetreten und an zwei Kiddies vorbei ... der eine *"Booaaaa, ne Maaaguuuuraaa"*

Dumm nur das ich ne XT V-Brake dran hatte  

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Auch gern genommen:

*"Macht das Spass?" * ... Nee, ich fahre nur um mich dumm volllabern zu lassen


----------



## schneiz (22. Februar 2002)

Standardmeldung, wenn ich wieder mal am BMX sitze

"Jetzt bist eh schon groß und trotzdem fährst noch mit nem Kinderradl"

immer unglaublich witzig


----------



## zEpHy2k (22. Februar 2002)

Jetzt hab ich mir diese ganzen geschichten von euch durchgelesen...puhhhhh *schweissabwisch*
Aber ich muss da auch mal was anbringen:

aaaaaalsoooooo (gespanntes warten )
ich und ein Kumbl fahn am mittwoch bei uns undn an da isar (isn fluss durch münschn) rum. Natürlich auf unsrem Haus-Trail. Ich vorne, meine Kumbl end nah hinda mir, ich ras volle Kanne um ne egge(saugoile kurvä..) da kommt mir so eine S C H E I S S Rentnerin entgegen, ca. 10000000000 Jahre alt und S C H E I S S T mich zusammen das ich se fasst umgenietet habmuss dazusagen, sie sah irgendwie aus so ein komischer englischer hund) Jo iha sau buabn voats ned so schnoi, da forns die fost um...
Ich denk mir: Fi** dich du alte Zicke...
Mein Kumbl schreit ihr hindaher: Verpi** dich ins Aldasheim!   Des war ne Gaudi.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casull (22. Februar 2002)

Hi again

Also, das schrägste, was mir mal passiert is:

Wir waren auf ner Abfahrt von nem Pass in der Innerschweiz, da hat uns so ne alte Rentnerin mit giftgrünen Trainerhosen, Turnschuhen und Skistock in der Hand voll dämlich angemacht und uns einen wissenschaftlich Vortrag über die Psyche des Wanderers bei einem Auftreffen mit einem Biker gehalten.

Sie war der Meinung, dass sie sich nicht damit identifizieren könne, dass wir hier den Berg runter schreddern und wowieso alle Biker Umweltzerstörer sind und den Touris die Alpen gehören usw, blabla 

Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wenn  die mal Luft holt!
Ausserdem waren wir sogar so freundlich, zur Seite zu gehen und höflich zu grüssen.

Standart, ihr habt's schon erwähnt: "Wo ist denn da der Motor?"
(Kann ich echt nicht mehr hören *kotz*)
Aber in letzter Zeit reden sie nicht mehr, sie handeln: Das letzt Mal hatten wir SCherben auf dem Trail und Äste im Weg. Die Scherben sind ein ernstes Problem, aber mit den Ästen...da müssen sie sich schon was besseres einfallen lassen...
Dazu fällt mir gerade noch ein: Da hat mal so'n Idiot den Hund auf mich hetzen wollen, arghhh 

Greetings, Casull


----------



## vaval (22. Februar 2002)

sers!!

also äste oder so was ist bei uns am berg auch oft im weg!! tlw sind sogar schnürre gespand!! und die sind dann meist in hals höhe! also wnen man die nicht sieht kann da auch ganz schön was passieren! stellte euch mal vorohr fahrt mit ca. 30 - 35 km(h auf einer geraden stecke und auf einmal habt ihr so ein schei* schnürrl um den hals!!


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Februar 2002)

sehr gesund!

aber a bisserl gemein is scho: zwerge fahren drunter durch, ich kratz mir den arm auf nur ihr mittelgroßen erwürgt euch!

cu


----------



## GrandMaster-Tom (23. Februar 2002)

der tread rock mal echt 
so geile kommentare!
also die coolsten komentare machen meist solche halbwüchsigen kleinen 12 jährige jungs.
so an nem berg, stehen ein paar, ziehste mal nen manual vorbei und dann wird dir hinterhergeschrien"WOOOOOOAHHHH GEIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLL!!! Pappa das will ich auch machen!"
so weit so gut
also ich hat auch scho die nromalen schlechten erfahrungen mit den rentnern und so.
aber heute(samstag 3uhr nachmittag) war mal was,was mich überrascht hat.
fahre so nen wheely durch einen durchbruch unter nem haus durch(10mlanger tunnel in fußgängerzone,kein schwein in sicht).
als ich dann aus dem tunnel rauskam, wollte grad so einer um die ecke biegen, ich in der mitte vom weg, fahre auf einem reifen an ihm vorbei und der so als er mich das erste mal erblickte
"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
 
voll zusammengezuckt und sich erschreckt
der dachte wohl ich wolt ihn köpfen!


----------



## Airborne (23. Februar 2002)

Tja, da wären zum einen die Standarts:

Hundebesitzer: 
Das macht der sonst nie! & der will nur spielen!

Rentner: 
nicht so schnell! & Hier darf man nicht fahren! 


und dann noch die Specials:

besonders beliebt scheint auch 'Runter (fahren) geht's leichter!' zu sein.

Oder im Norden, wenn ich mal bei meinen Eltern an der Nordsee zu Besuch bin und mein Bike mithab' : 'Wozu braucht man denn sowas?' und 'Hier gibts doch gar keine Berge!'

meine Mum hat auch noch ihre Lieblings-Sprüche, JEDESMAL wenn ich da von der Tour wiederkomme: 'Warum fährst du denn soweit?' und 'Mußt du immer so dreckig werden? Fahr doch auf der Straße'


Torsten


----------



## Samoth (23. Februar 2002)

(vor einer frau ne kleine treppe runtergesprungen...)

s: "das war aber nix!" *grml*
i: "wenn es nix gewesen wäre hätte ich sie erwischt."


oder:

"wer liebt der schiebt..." -> trottelspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fex (24. Februar 2002)

Nervigster Dauerkommentar zum Thema Radl meiner Verwandschaft: An der Donau entlang kann man auch ganz doll radfahren, da solltet ihr mal hin (gemeint ist der platte und vollgeteerte Donauradwanderweg.) Ist denen einfach nicht ins Hirn zu bringen, daß das, was ich mache, nichts mit langweiligem Stinoreiseradeln zu tun hat.


----------



## Tilt (24. Februar 2002)

Wenn ich mit meinem Dyno Coaster unterwegs bin, darf ich mir permanent folgende Sprüche anhören (hoffentlich erwarten sich die Herrschaften darauf keine Antwort):

- Guck mal 'ne Harley als Fahrrad!
- Kann man darauf echt fahren?             (Während ich drauf fahre!)
- Haben Sie das selber geschweißt?

Einmal bekam ich beim Überholen noch mit, wie ein Macker zu seiner Kirsche sagte: "Guck mal, da kommt 'ne Feuerwehr!" Klar das Rad ist rot und es sollte wahrscheinlich lustig sein. Ich bekomme bei so was aber nur noch die nackte Angst.
Am liebsten sind mir die Leute, die mir zulächeln und ausreichend Platz machen.


----------



## Red_Bull (25. Februar 2002)

Opa kann das nicht mehr lesen.Der hat seit 92 nen neuen Job.Als Fahrradständer.


----------



## RaFoxx (1. März 2002)

Da ich oft in der Stadt bin, treff ich nicht nur hauptsächlich auf alte Leute und Waidmänner, sondern auf die verrücktesten Leute... no shit

Szenario 1: Ampel. Neben mir 2 ca 24-25 jährige, abgerissene Klamotten, Bier in der Hand. Der eine schiebt ein ca 10 Jahre altes Praktiker-Bike [Oder so  ] in weinrot, hervorstechend aluminium-blauer Vorbau. Er schaut mein Bike an, mustert mich, dreht sich zu seinem Kollegen um: "S-schau mal, ne silberne Hahess Dreiunreisich! Alles *******. S-son schrott!" Nimmt einen weiteren Schluck Bier und meint zu mir: "Hier! Dass's ein Fh..r..rad. [Zeigt auf sein wahnsinnsbike] Hundert Euro und essiss dir! Allein der V..Vorbau hat Tausnd Maak gekostet!" RaFoxx: "Jaa... Nee. Danke, aber ich bin recht zufrieden mit meinem Bike  " Dann wurde es grün.

Szenario 2: Ich springe von einer Art Geländerabsatz, ca. 1m hoch. Einige Türken kommen vorbei, einer geht zu mir: "Ey, Isch schwör dir, isch spring mit Auto höher." Na dann.

Szenario 3: Versuche, Pärchen mit Kinderwagen auf dem Gehweg zu überholen. Frau macht mir keinen Platz, Mann dreht sich rum: "Man sollte euch Fahrrad-dings-Biker wirklich alle verbieten!!" 

Szenario 4: Parkhaus-Shredder-Session. Hausmeister kommt um die Ecke: "Kinder! Geht wo anders spielen!!"  

Die Leute, die einem irgend etwas hässliches nachrufen, habe ich nicht gezählt  Einfach mittelfinger hoch... dont care...


----------



## vaval (2. März 2002)

Sers!!

Heute am Bisammountain:

fahren so quwerfeld ein, überfahren natürlich auch ein paar schneeglöckerl, kommen zu 2 wanderern 
meint er: müsst ihr hier fahren?? ihr fahrt ja über die ganzen schneeglöckerl!!
papa: und sie steigen net drauf??

maaa hat sie der dann aufgragt  *ggg*


----------



## Fiese Fresse (3. März 2002)

bin auf den weg nach hause nach einer kleinen sitzung bei mir im park bin bei dem wetter natürlich von oben bis unten eingesaut irengd ein typ auf nem trekking rad :"schei$$e so ohne schutzbleche nne ?"    

so ein unwürdiger bekommt da keine reaktion von mir geschweige eine antwort  

meine freundin dann zuhause : " der dreck musst dir aber gut schmecken oder ist es schokolade was du da im gesicht hast." 

dann eben die üblichen dinge:

dat ist aber kein fahrradweg      !

dat ist ein zweirad also bitte beider räder auf den boden

dat rad ist aber nicht verkehrssicher !

dat sind grünflächen und das sollen sie auch bleiben...!

da wird drauf gesessen und nicht mit dem rad drüber gefahren!
(wieder eine parkbank überfahren)


----------



## stuntman666 (3. März 2002)

sehr bekiebt ist auch noch: Das ist ne Fußgängerzone, junger Mann!
Und auch ganz groß: Treppen kann man auch runter TRAGEN!


----------



## rapitty (3. März 2002)

hi leute,

letztes jahr in berchtesgarden aufm weg zur gotzenalm:

"da komm ich zu fuss ja noch schneller rauf, wenn ich en zahn zulege"; so ne 50 jährige speckbulette....


----------



## t-age (3. März 2002)

Hi Leute,

hab mal wieder ne lustige Szene zu berichten:

Am Freitag waren der Jabo und ich mit den Bikes unterwegs, als wir gerade Jabo´s Kette geflickt haben, sind drei ca. 8-9 Jahre alte Mädels mit nem Hund vorbeigekommen...

Die eine sieht meine Schoner und fragt:
"Warum fährst Du denn mit den Schonern?"
Ich: "Damit´s nicht so wehtut, wenn ich mich hinlege."
Darauf Sie: "Also, ich kann schon Fahradfahren ohne zu Stürzen!"

Später die selbe zu Jabo´s Skaterschüssel: "Kauf Dir mal nen schöneren Helm!"
Jabo, eh schon genervt wegen der Kette: "Haut´s doch ab mit eurem hässlichen Hund!"
Sie : "Der Hund ist schöner als Du!"


Ciao elsuperdichte


----------



## AnuZ (3. März 2002)

das musste ja kommen!  

wenn ichs mir recht überlege sollte ich einen thread über dich auf machen:  "die peinlichsten stürze nach billigen drops"
oder: "wenn man sich zu weit nach hinten lehnt ... "   

ja ich kauf mir ja auch bald einen schöneren helm .. der is ja nur die notlösung!

aber die connex kette is ja crass! die is schon 2mal aufgegangen! dann haben wir sie genietet!   

also ich habe den hund auf 15 geschätzt aber er war 1 1/2 ... 

zum glück hast du das andere erschwiegen!  

cu JaBo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toke (4. März 2002)

gestern:

Gruppe Renter bestaunt mein Bike:

 "Is das ein Mountainbike?"

"Haste da auch ne Schaltung dran?"

"Wie weit bist du denn schon gefahren?"
ich:  30 km
"Jaja, die jungen Leute fahren heute so weit"

gruß
toke


----------



## XCRacer (7. April 2002)

ca.70-jährige Oma: "So teure Räder und keine Klingel!" 

Die Frage ist, wie konnte die Oma abschätzen, was mein Rad gekostet hat ?


----------



## nils (7. April 2002)

"Huch, ein Glück hat der Mann Bremsen!"

Single Track mit ca. 40 km/h


----------



## Strunzow (8. April 2002)

"Ui, Mama guck mal, ein Rennfahrer."

Vorgestern auf dem Weg zum Flugplatz in einem kleinen Dorf auf nem fiesen Feldweg (abwechselnd Treibsand, 0,5 m tiefe Schlaglöcher und Pflaster) - hatte nen Fahrradhelm auf, Radtrikot und Hosen an und nen Tchibo Rucksack mit Trinkblase aufm Rücken


----------



## Docster (8. April 2002)

Ui Ui UI Bengels, müsste da nicht direkt der Bestatter oder wenigstens ein Notarzt dabei sein?


----------



## Scott-Fahrer (8. April 2002)

Auch wen es wieder Mecker gibt......


Einige von euch scheinen selber schuld zu sein wen sie blöde angemacht werden.............
Wer wie ein beklopter an den wanderern vorbei dur den Wald dübelt darf sich nicht wundern..............


----------



## Türklinke (8. April 2002)

OK teilweise stimmt das. ABER meistens kann man ncoh so langsam, noch so nett, noch so oft achtung oder änliches rufen und die machen extra kein Platz und mekern dann ncoh rum. Wenn man dann ein Spruch zurück drückt wird man beschimpft. Also ich fahr auf wegen, wo ich weiß, dass da Leute sein könnten echt vorsichtig und trotzdem werd ich(wir) blöd angemacht


----------



## Scott-Fahrer (8. April 2002)

Auch wieder richtig  

In dem Fall dar man NATÜRLICH ne passende Antwort raushauen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. April 2002)

NOch 2 Sprüche:
Das ist ja Wahnsinn!! Das ist ja Wahnsinn!
(Wanderin auf La Palma bei der Abfahrt vom Reventon)

Don´t try this, you will kill yourself!
(Americanerin auf Sizilien bei der Abfahrt der Treppen vom Castel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (8. April 2002)

Hy, bin Trialer, da bekommt man auch so dumme Sprüche:

Guckt mal in dem Trialforum, da sind mehrere Beiträge. Im Thema "Zur Seite Runter", ab Beitrag 10 gehts los.

Also meine Storry: 
Ich fahr mit meinem 20" Monty nen Steilhang, also ziemlich Steil, runter, und des is so 40 meter lang. Kommt unten ein Mann vorbei, bleibt stehn und guckt zu. Der bleibt genau da stehen, wo ich eigentlich ankommen würde. So, ich kann natürlich nicht lenken, weil die Abfahrt aus Beton ist. Sonst wär ich gerutscht. Ich halt also voll auf den drauf, und erst im letzten moment springt der zur Seite. Dann sagt der:'Das ist doch ein spezielles Fahrrad, oder?`Ich so: 'Ja' Der dann so, 'En downhill-Rad?' *zong* 

Greetz
Tom


----------



## $ucker (8. April 2002)

Also in letzter seit kommt nur noch der spruch : 
Mensch, sind das traktorreifen.....

oda : 
Boha sin die reifen groß, damit kannste bestimmt schneller fahren....


Gut denk ich mir imma, dem is nix hinzuzufügen und fahr gelasen weiter, oda mach sonst irgendwas sinnvolles!!!

naja, mal sehn was die zukunft bringt.

cya $ucker


----------



## BlueIceDragon (9. April 2002)

Komisch komisch komisch... den Spruch, den ich mit abstand am meissten höre ist "Guten Tag" - liegt wohl daran, daß ich auch immer Grüße statt einfach mit nem Affenzahn und 10cm Abstand an Leuten vorbeizushreddern.
Ansonsten:
Wie viele Gänge hat denn das? (Kinner's ihr NERVT!!!)
Was hat das denn gekostet? (Kinner's ihr nervt noch mehr - und bezahlen könnt ihr's eh net)
Schieben geht leichter (Typisch Wanderer)
Da kommens aber mit'm Fahrrad net rauf - der Weg ist gaaaaanz schlecht und steil (Und ob! OPA)
Runterfahren geht schneller (Ach ne??? echt???)

Bye


----------



## nils (9. April 2002)

"Guten Tag" oder "Hallo" ist auch das normale. Den "Ein Glück hat der Mann Bremsen"-Spruch hätt ich auch nicht gehört, wär ich mit 40 km/h vorbergeschreddert (kam ja nur so angeschreddert). Freundlich Grüßen ist die Devise, und dann kommen ja auch die meisten komischen Sprüche...


----------



## t-age (9. April 2002)

Hi Leute,

hab mir heute zum ersten Mal nen Spruch anhören dürfen, der Standard werden könnte (bin ab jetzt mit Fullface unterwegs):

"Ist das ein Motorradhelm?"


Ciao t-age


----------



## AnuZ (9. April 2002)

@subbadischte
du fährst einarmig mit fullface? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-age (9. April 2002)

Ey logo Alder,

immer doch...aber jetzt zum Glück nur noch drei Tage...dann nur noch Fullface ohne Gips.

Was auch geil kommt: mit Fullface autofahren! Gestern mit Helm heimgefahren...wie die Leut geschaut haben...einfach unbezahlbar...wuhahah...

Ciao t-age

@jabo: mit discht ist nix mehr, jetzt t-age, cu.


----------



## AnuZ (9. April 2002)

wie schauts aus beim essen, schlafen oder surfen?
kannste dich da von dem hässlichen teil trennen?


----------



## stuntman666 (9. April 2002)

die beste begrüßung die ich gestern gehört habe war: "ey alter! ******* schwule Deutsche fleischwurst! ich **** deine Mutter hurenson! hir nix du wichser"! 
ein ausländischer mitbürger der sich daran gestöt fühlte wie ich auf nem skateplatz rumsprang! Ich hab dann besser mal nix geantwortet!


----------



## AnuZ (9. April 2002)

jo ... unser marktplatz in starnberg füllt sich auch schon mit skatern ...
bald haben die biker keinen platz mehr udn sterben aus!!!!

bei uns gibs auch eij skatepark ... wenn du sich da blicken lässt dann haste sind fast alle "brüder" hinter dir her!


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (10. April 2002)

Wie viel Gälnge hast du denn?
Ich: 27
boaaaa

"Wiso hast du denn deinen Sattel so tief ?"
"Mit so einer Federgabel ist es bestimmt ganz einfach zu springen"
"Hop,hop,hop!!!"
Polizist: "Wenn ich euch heute abend noch mal sehe dan ist das Rad ---komisches Fremdwort--- beschlagnamt."
Polizistin: "und ohne Licht sowiso."
"Das ist aber kein öffentlicher Weg."
"Huch, das ist ja lebensgefährlich!"
"Angeber!!!" (Wheele)

Kommt so ein Typ:"Mach mal nen Hochstarter (Wheeli)."
Ich: "Wie lang?"
Typ: "Probiers erst mal bis nach da vorne."
Ich: "Willst du mich verarschen?"
Typ: "Jetz lall nich rumm, das schafsch eh nicht."
Nach lockerem Wheeli mit Kurve war eh dann still.


----------



## homer (11. April 2002)

ein paar aus meiner sammlung:
fahren sie bis ganz nach oben?
vorsicht da geht´s steil bergab!
der macht nix ,der will nur spielen--- ICH habe aber keine lust das spielzeug für ihre verlauste ,stinkende töle zu sein!
das ist aber kein radweg hier (2m breiter waldweg)


----------



## Wedge (12. April 2002)

Wir hatten mal in der Gruppe so luschtiges Treffen mit dem Feld-Wald-Wiesen-Förster (das sind die, die mit ihrem Suzuki im Wald rumkutschen)

Wir - durch die lange Abfahrt in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt - bremsen als nachfolgenden Gruppe auf dem 2,5 m Weg ab um am dem Jeep vorbeizukommen, der mit offener Tür mitten auf dem Weg steht, wärend der Herr Förster spaziernguckt.
Naja, als er uns entdeckte ging dann das übliche Getobe los: was das denn soll mit so ner Geschwindigkeit durch den Wald zu fahren, sch*** Biker, machen den Wald kaputt.

Anwort: "Nun mal halblang, sonst gibts gleich mal ne Anzeige, wegen Mißachtung der StVO, da parken mitten auf der Straße nicht erlaubt ist.
Und wenn sie was für den Wald tun wollen, wärs wohl um einiges besser, wenn sie auch's Rad nehmen würden."

Dann war Ruhe 

- Wedge


----------



## cyclo (13. April 2002)

Förster: Verschwinde aus dem Wald, du trägst den Waldboden ab!!! Eine Verfolgung mit seinem Jeep war die Antwort.  

Ich bin wie ein beklopter am Pfeifen. Leute drehn sich um und der berühmte Spruch. Hast du keine Klingel?

Andere Szene: Ich wieder am Pfeifen, da ich keine Klingeldings habe. Das Pärrchen vor mir reagiert nicht. Da ich mein Bike nicht mit Fussgängern beschmutzen wollte, bin ich halt am Weg vorbei gefahren. Der Kerl erschreckt sich und heult mir erst mal vor das ich mich doch irgendwie bemerkbar machen soll, wenn ich schon keine Klingel habe.  
Dann fiel ihm wieder ein, dass er sich erschrocken hatte und wollte mir auf handgreifliche Art und Weise klar machen, dass er kurz vor´nem Herzkasper war.


----------



## drivor (13. April 2002)

ich fahre mit Kumpels den Berg hoch.

Rentner: "Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt!"
Ich: "Wer sein Fahrrad ehrt der fährt!"
Renter: *lach*


----------



## Airborne (13. April 2002)

Hey!

'seien sie doch vorsichtig, mein Hund ist doch so klein' - Dann nehm die Tölle an die Leine oder auf den Arm! 

Die Sorte Förster kenn ich auch - hier in Freising soll (einer) der Förster aber angeblich auch Biker sein  

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk (15. April 2002)

Rentner: "Wieviel Gänge hat da denn ?"
Ich : "27"
Rentner: "Gibts doch gar net!"

oder


40%Steigung,Rentner:" Ja der Jan Ulrich schiebt"


----------



## Smiler (17. April 2002)

Der schärfste Spruch den ich gehört habe:

Ich fahr mal ganz legal aufm Radweg. Da kommen mir 2 Männer mitm Bier in der Hand entgegen. Der eine sagt als ich vorbeifahre:

"Halt! Polinal-Krimizei!" 

Der war echt so zu der Typ


----------



## Double T (17. April 2002)

Reiterin (neben dem Gaul laufend), nachdem ich mich auf einem Waldweg vorsichtig von hinten genähert habe und das Ausklickgeräusch aus dem Pedal den Gaul zum vorne hochsteigen veranlasst hat, die Reiterin ca. 20 Mtr. hinter sich hergezogen hat (laut schreiend) und dann endlich im Wald (nicht auf dem Weg) zum Stillstand gekommen ist:

*"Was hätten Sie jetzt gemacht, wenn der Gaul auf die Strasse gelaufen wäre und in ein Auto gerannt wäre?"* 

Antwort von Meinereiner: *"Salami"* 

Den Rest des wilden Geschreis der Reiterin möchte ich hier nicht von mir geben. 

So long
T.T.

P.S.: Normalerweise habe ich weder mit Reiter, Rotsocken oder Rollratten Probleme!


----------



## Schutzmann94 (17. April 2002)

Moin,

ich im Wald mit 2 Kollegen. Vor uns ne Family mit 2 Mädchen an der Hand. Schätze so 10 Jahre alt die Girls. ER so knappe 40, SIEein Althirsch", schöne Mähne, gutes Fahrwerk, Top Vorbau. 
Ich sage freundlich: "Sorry, dürfen wir ma bitte vorbei?"

ER:" So Elke, (seine Frau) jetzt pass mal auf, den sch*** Bikern werd ich was erzählen!!!!!!"

ER will sich gerade vor uns aufplustern und auf Schwarzenegger machen, da sagt SIE: " Meine Güte, musst du dich wieder vor fremden Leuten wichtig machen??? Haben dir die Jungs was getan??? Du mustt wohl immer den Wilden Mann spielen oder???"
ER KNALLEROT im Face und wir lagen in unseren Clickies auf der Seite und haben vor Lachen gebrüllt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dann haben alle gelacht und die Sache war vom Tisch. Echt easy.


----------



## Schutzmann94 (17. April 2002)

Moin, ich schon wieder.

Jetzt hab ich einiges gelesen von den Beiträgen. Manche Biker finden sich saucool, wenn sie sich mit den Fußgängern anlegen können oder?? Schon mal was von Respekt gehört?? Ich hatte noch nie wirklich Probs mit Walkern.

Auch wenn manche Aussagen als Joke gemeint sind, ein Fünkchen Echtheit und Ernst ist dabei, oder?? 

Ich denke nicht, dass man mit teilweise prepubertären Beschimpfungen und Sprüchen weiterkommt. Die Leute, die sich angesprochen fühlen, sollten kurz, aber bestimmt, innehalten und denken. Dann klappts auch mit Fußgängern und allen anderen.

DANKE


----------



## Peer (18. April 2002)

also neben den standart sprüchen: das ist aber kein radweg usw. hab ich mal diese beschimpfung von einer alten frau zuhören bekommen (bei sowas bleib ich lieber ruhig wegen dem respekt und so): hier zulande einer der beliebtesten sprüche ein langgezogenes llaannggssaamm ffaahhrreenn


----------



## simoncarve (19. April 2002)

ich überhol grad mit meinen Speedskates einen Mountainbiker auf der Straße (was macht denn der da?), ca. 30 kmh schnell, leicht abwärts, gerade Strecke. Er zu mir: "das kann ich auch... (will überholen)", ich bei vollem Tempo - sprung -180 Grad - rückwärts weiter '....und das....?' Biker wandte sich ab und fing bitterlich an zu weinen....


----------



## $ucker (19. April 2002)

hey simoncarve : das is echt fies!!! und das zu nem mountainbiker. mach das net nochmal, so verletzt du die uns gleichgesinnten, und das wollen wir doch nicht, oda???  
   


cya $ucker


----------



## momme (19. April 2002)

innerhalb eines monats gesammelte drohungen:

"waldbesitzer": "....ich kann ja auch mal mit der schrotflinte...."

förster: "wenn ich euch hier noch einmal erwische, dann...."

jäger: "wollt ihr ´ne anzeige?" (als allererster satz!)

ich kakke auf solche kaputten vögel und fühl mich einfach wohl im wald!

momme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntman666 (20. April 2002)

uns ist letztens ein alter Opa mitten in den Weg gelaufen! Mit ner Mistgabel in der Hand hat er gebrüllt:"Ich ruf die polizei wenn ihr nochmal hier fahrt!!!" War übrigens ein städtischer wald! Ich meinte nur:" Jaja, greif uns ruhig an, dann schauen wir mal wie es mit der polizei aussieht!" Und wenn er nochmal in meinen Weg läzuft, fahr ich ihn um!


----------



## HossHardride (20. April 2002)

immer diese blöden Täler zwischen den Bergen!


----------



## harTK(-Wer?)ore (22. April 2002)

An der schönen Ruhr bin ich eines Tages auf meine Kona sitzend von dem Ehrgeiz gepackt worden mich in den Windschatten eines Rennradlers zu klemmen und ihn daraus zu überholen!
(er war aber auch langsam)
Dazu kam dann nur, nachdem er wirklich alles gegeben hatte aber nicht weit über 25 Sachen gekommen war:
"Das ist ja unerhört das ihr so schnell fahrt! Das darfst Du ja überhaupt nicht!"

Worauf ich dann meinte, dass er mit seinem Rennrad natürlich das Recht darauf hat schneller zu sein als wir Mountainbiker. aber dass er mich dafür erstmal kriegen müsse!




ER HATS NICHT GEPACKT


----------



## könig von essen (24. April 2002)

Meine Oma zu meinem neuem Nicolai:
Hast Du ein Motorrad-Führerschein gemacht?
Das bittere daran war, dass sie das total ernst gemeint hat!!!


----------



## RaFoxx (24. April 2002)

Hab auch paar neue 

Opa steht nebenmir, Bahn oder so: "Hehe, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Drehzahlmesser, dann ist es ein Motorrad, dann kannste messen, wie oft du in die Pedale trittst" Daraufhin zählt er rechts am Schalthebel ab: "eins, zwei, drei vier...." und dann, "ooh, Acht Gänge! und wozu ist der Hebel da links?" [Schaut auf die linke Seite des Lenkers, zum Schalthebel] 

Andere Szene, ich droppe in eine schöne, große Treppe. Frau, ca 50, wartet daneben: "Also, wenn du so weiterfährst, hast du nicht lange Freude an deinem Fahrrädchen!!"


----------



## Pissnelke (13. Februar 2003)

müssten sich ja jetzt wieder lustige sachen ereignet haben oder ?!
also weiter machen 

ich musste letztens zu hören bekommen: "du arsch du altee missgeburt mach das licht an oder ich komm raus du arsch und hau dir n paar aufs maul du !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flix (13. Februar 2003)

Ich quäl mich am letzten Wochenende den Feldberg hoch ,durch Schneematsch, dann 2 Fußgangerinnen: "Hier ist der Weg aber nicht gut"
Ich: "Ja, das wissen wir. Aber so macht es Spaß"
Sie:" Auch so, ihr braucht das also......." (ungläubig und mir dem Gedanken, ich habe ein Rad ab)

Mein Liebling:
Alte Frau zu mir:
"Find ich gut, dass auch dicke Leute Trimm-Disch machen"
Und dabei bin ich gar nicht dick... Unglaubich


----------



## Brägel (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flix _
> *
> "Find ich gut, dass auch dicke Leute Trimm-Disch machen"
> Und dabei bin ich gar nicht dick... Unglaubich *



Köstlich, mehr davon


----------



## sporty (14. Februar 2003)

Vor ein paar Tagen, ein älterer Herr mit seiner Frau, schaut sich mein Bike an: "Ich lese immer die Radaktiv,da meckern die Leute immer so über die Scheibenbremsen,wie kommen Sie mit den Bremsen klar? "

(Ich hab ne Magura(Selbstmörder ) Julie Bremse )
Vielleicht sollte ich die auch mal lesen 
Gruss aus GE


----------



## Sherman (14. Februar 2003)

Also aml vornweg, ich leg mich am liebsten nicht mit denen an...also ein nettes Tag gebrüllt und mit 50 dran vorbeigeheizt da hat noch keiner was gesagt... 


Aber das beste letztens im verschneiten Wald 3 schweitzer Wanderer (wohne an der Grenze):

S: Grueeeeezi!
I: Tag.
S: Dürft ich mal eine Frage stellen?
I: Ja kein Problem...
S: Was machen sie mit dem Fahrrad im Wald?
I: Fahren?
S: Ja aber warum im Wald?
I: Das is ne gute Frage...vielleicht weils spaß macht...
S: Aja und geht weiter...

Ich wusste echt nicht was ich dem antworten soll bei so einer hirnrissigen Frage...

Mal inna Stadt am Bahnhof im Wheelie gefahren kommen ein paar Türken:

T: Ey!
I: ja?
T: Mach dem nochmal!
I: Was?
T: Ja dem Hochrad mach nochmal übern geil...
I: Ach nen Wheelie  
..
T: Wieviel kostem dem Fahrrad?
I: Viel...
T: 800, oder?
I: Ja, bist ja richtig gut..
T: Ja man weil ich kenn misch aus ich schwör
I: Na dann...  


Am coolsten sind eh die Gesichter wenn man an einer Einmmündung in den Wald anhällt, die Sattelstütze runterbastelt, den Fullface anzieht sich dann ganz cool aufs Bike setzt und dnn los fährt...wie die dann schauen so geil 

Dann wären da ncoh so Sprüche:

Opa: Da kauft man euch Rabauken ein Fahrrad und ihr macht es kaputt (bin ne 1m Kante beim Rathaus gedropt )

Typ: Sagmal fähsrt du ohne Bremsen? Ne man, das sind Discs du Spacko  

Aber ich hab eigentlcih nichts gegen alle diese Leute nur, die Reiter hasse ich zu tiefst...diese hochnäsoge Scheißpack das glaubt es wäre die VIP Schicht der Nation...es hat mich noch keiner von den Wichsern gegrüßt und das man von denen dumm angemacht wird ist eh sicher  Wenn sie zu 2 sind dann bleiben sie auch schonaml stehen und lästern rum wie dumm man doch als Biker aussieht...ich könnt echt...


----------



## RaFoxx (14. Februar 2003)

ich war neulich im wald unterwegs mit fullface und halt protektoren, bla.. spring an unsern doubles.. vorbei kommt so ein pärchen. sie schaut zu mir, etwas bewundernd, wahrscheinlich hat sie noch nie nen biker gesehn.. er merkt das und konstatiert, auf mich bezogen (Original Wortlaut): "ey, wattn prolet duu.." sowas muss man sich von leuten sagen lassen, die mit army-hose, lederjacke und pitbull an der leine den wald unsicher machen.... 

türken sind immer witzig.. "yeaah alda, motorrad oder was!?" 

oder der förster.. "ihr dürft hier nicht fahren, ihr habt ja nichtmal reflektoren und ein licht am rad!!" 

eine der dümmsten sachen, die mir mal passiert ist, war.. ich bin am waldrand richtung stadt gefahren. rechts von mir steht so ne mutter mit einigen kindern, schaut mich, mit brille und dh-sachen halt, entgeistert an.. ich will nen bunnyhop über so nen "kleinen" fluss machen.. naja, ich hab übersehn, dass "der fluss" eigentlich zwei flüsse hintereinander waren und der zweite vom ufergras verdeckt war.. also nosedive in den zweiten rein... ich glaub, die frau wollte den notarzt rufen.. und die kinder haben völlig entsetzt geschaut, glaube eins hat geschrien  scheiß vorführeffekt, ich hab mich noch nie so peinlich aufs maul gelegt glaub ich... die frau entsetzt, "um gottes willen, geht es ihnen gut?!" ich halt aufgestanden, abgeklopft.. "das gehört scho dazu, nix passiert", muss mich ja net ganz blamieren  hab mich dann noch verabschiedet.. und als ich 30m weiter war und mich rumdrehte, hamse mir noch so nachgeschaut


----------



## WandererSchreck (15. Februar 2003)

Auch immer wieder schön:
"Müsst ihr mit den Fahrrädern denn hier lang fahren? Es gibt doch so schöne geteerte Radwege!" 

nerv!!!


----------



## Reini (15. Februar 2003)




----------



## moitrich (15. Februar 2003)

Zu den Kindern:

Ich kann mich auch erinnern als ich klein war, habe ich auch die großen Jungs mit ihren tollen Räder bewundert und fühlte mich gut dabei mit ihnen über ihr bike zu quatschen.
Seit nett zu den Kiddies auch wenn sie oft keine Ahnung haben, das sind die biker von morgen.


Zu dem Rest:

Differenzen gibt es überall wo Menschen auf gleichem Raum aufeinander treffen nicht nur zwischen Fussgängern und bikern sondern auch zwischen bikern und bikern. 
Frei nach dem Motto: 
Trifft eine CC-Schwuchtel einen Panzerfahrer...

Die meisten Unstimmigkeiten löst man mit einem kurzen freundlichen Gespräch und hat damit meist auch Erfolg. 
Mit zurückmaulen und -beleidigen gibt man den Fussgängern nur die Bestätigung dass biker dumme Idioten sind.
Also sich am besten gar nicht erst auf das Niveau runterlassen und einfach "GUTE BESSERUNG" wünschen.



ABER:
[krassmodus] an

Wenn sich einer gar nicht mehr einkrigt weil man Rad fährt und der auch nocht handgreiflich wird;
absteigen
Helm vom Kopf und ihm erstmal damit zentral zwischen die Augen fotzen,
dann ein paar lowkicks
gefolt von ein paar highkicks
und zum Schluss einen zentralen headnut.
Das eigene Fahrad nehmen, ihm um den Hals legen und solangen biegen biegen bis der Typ eine 20kg Halskette trägt.
Zum Schluss dem Typen sagen:
"OK, du hast gewonnen, ich gehe zu fuß!"

Kumpel davor sagen er soll alles auf Video aufnehmen
dann auf der Strecke alle 20 m eine Leinwand aufstellen und den Film ununterbrochen immer wieder abspielen.

Resultat: nie wieder Fussgänger nur noch biker. Aber dann wahrschinlich zu viele biker - hmmm...   

[krassmodus] aus


----------



## Salagou (15. Februar 2003)

Als einziges weibliches Wesen in 'ner Gruppe von Freeridern und DHlern... 

"He, da ist ja sogar 'ne Frau dabei... die Arme!" 

.... wenn die wüssten, was die alles verpassen


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Februar 2003)

gelten langläufer auch als fußvolk?

dann hätt ich einen:

"du fängsch aber früh mim training an..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoD Morph (17. Februar 2003)

"Gleich hol i di vom Fahrrad nunda du klanne Missgeburt!!!"
(N Nazi der vor seiner Usche aufm Beifahrersitz seine Macht an 10 Jahre Jüngeren demonstrieren wollte... WIE ARM!!)

Mein Kommentar:
"Komm scho, du Fascho, hol mi nunder!! Mach halt!! Was denkst wie schnell die Bullerei hier is! Und schwul mich net vonner Seite an!"

Dann hatter geguckt...  Tja, Maulheld....


----------



## Flix (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BoD Morph _
> *
> Mein Kommentar:
> "Komm scho, du Fascho, hol mi nunder!! Mach halt!! Was denkst wie schnell die Bullerei hier is! Und schwul mich net vonner Seite an!"
> ...



Sehr gut!


----------



## Lo2Co (17. Februar 2003)

Zwei Mitt-Fünfziger(innen), mit Hunden, blockieren tratschend den Weg. Eine sieht mich und sagt zu der Anderen: "Voooohhhrsicht, ein Extremsportler."


----------



## mischiflix (18. Februar 2003)

so, nu ich: dat geilste wat ich je erleben durfte: ich mitm kumpl, beide noch mit absoluten scheiss-bikes, droppen ein 60cm käntchen, kommt n mann vorbei, halbglatze, oberlippenbart, fragt er: macht euch das spass?
ich: ja!
er: achso, na dann (er geht)
 
hm, ich stand da und wusst nu gar nich mehr wat nu abgeht
 

so, neulich, ich will meine neue gabel einweihen, spring bei uns am marktplatz n paar treppen, loft mir doch noch son ollet kind fast ins rad..... naja, glück gehabt, bin nich drauf gelandet, will denn mit speed nochma springn, weil kein göhr zu sehn iss, kommt n wachmann: 
w: wat warn dat eben? 
i:  n sprung
w. ja, und, hätt ja fast geklappt
i: (dumm)  wat?
w: na dat mit dem kind!
i: iss doch nix passiert! (sonst wär ich vorne über die treppe einfach runter gerollt)
w. blablabla
ich fahr nen bogen, hohl schwung, und spring vor ihm nochma

nu aber nochma, solange man es nich drauf anlegt, bekommt man auch meist keine blöden sprüche (ok. bei uns iss bike-mäßig nich so viel los)

u aber noch ein aktuellet: wochenende, sonntag, wintertriathlon, ich auf XC-bike, im wald n berg hoch, rennen läuft inner letzten  (rad)runde, ich am aufholen(immerhin 40 plätze), trekking-biker brauchen den ganzen weg, und dazu noch am rand stehende (manche mehr aufm weg als am rad, denn dat wär ja nich sooo schlimm) opis, der eine voll im weg, einfach damit beschäftigt, zuzuschaun, wie man sich an ihm vorbeiquält....
naja, ich sag nur eins: actio=reaktio oder so, also, seid friedlich!


----------



## therealracebike (18. Februar 2003)

da ich in einem für deutsche urlauber (zum größten teil pensionisten mit zuviel geld *gg*) sehr interssanten gebiet wohne (salzkammergut/OÖ) gibt es immer wieder einige lustige konflikte mit denselben...!!

z.b.:

"hey jungs, hier könnt ihr doch nicht mitm fahrad fahrn....!"
=> radweg am wolfgangsee, weit und breit kein verbotsschild etc., oh gott...

"könnt ihr nicht pfeiffen oder was!!!??"
"habt ihr keine klingel oder wie ist das??"
=> highspeed abfahrt auf einem sehr beliebten pfad...wir fahren mit ca. 60km/h lautschreiend auf eine deutsche wandergruppe auf...es dauerte ca. 2 minuten bis wir vorbei waren...diese koffer konnten einfach nicht am wegesrand gehen...tz tz tz


----------



## therealracebike (18. Februar 2003)

achja...mir fallen jetzt noch ein paar lustige geschichten mit hunden ein...!

ich fahr grad gemütlich an kleinen flachen wanderweg ab, der von vielen hundebesitzer frequentiert wird...auf jedn fall überhole ich eine ältere dame mit einem rottweiler...das vieh natürlich nicht an der leine...! okay, ich überhole, grüße freundlich und frage warum das vieh nicht an der leine is...die alte sagt: ach, die braucht er nicht...er is ein ganz ein braver, der macht immer was ich sag...! ich rolle gemütlich bei ihr vorbei...geh in den wiegetritt und beschleunige. nach ca. 50 metern drehe ich mich um und sehe das hundsvieh lautbellend auf mich zulaufen...panisch bremse ich ab und steige vom rad...das vieh rennt auf mich zu...flätscht mit den zähnen...bällt laut und springt herum...die alte pfeift ihn zurück und nimmt ihn am halsband. 

ich war so arg angefressen wie nur selten zuvor...auf jeden fall hab ich die alte ziemlich unsanft angeschriehn was der scheiss soll usw.. sie hat sich natürlich freundlich entschuldigt und gesagt, das er das noch nie getan habe...

supi hab ich mir gedacht...seit dem hasse ich hunde!!!!


----------



## -raVen- (18. Februar 2003)

Hab auch nur sehr selten Probleme. Meist isses sogar lustig:

Ich war mit einem Freund im Taunus biken und wir machten grad ziemlich zugesifft an einer Hütte rast. Da kommt ein wanderer und fragt uns über unsere bikes aus. Zum abschied meint er dann noch "Jaja ist schon ne saubere Sache son MTB" *lach*

Oder auch im Taunus (Hessen) bei einer Rast: Ein wanderer fragt wo wir her kommen - wir kommen aus Rheinlandpfalz- meint der lachend "ach! Ausm Ausland - aber keine Angst, ich verats keinem"

Was ich auch lustig fand-zwar ohne Worte: Ich stell mein bike in Mainz unangeschlossen ab und sitze ca. 5 meter davon in normalen Kleidern auf einer Bank. Kommt so ein ende 50jähriger im schwarzen Anzug, dick, Aktenkoffer, wichtige Mine und begutachtet ne ganze Weile mein bike von allen Seiten und Winkeln. Immer mit einem wissendem Kopfnicken begleitet. Das sa soooooooo geil aus *loooool*

Zum Thema Reiter: hab auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist zwar nicht so lustig, aber der war sympatisch.
So nen älterer Reiter reitet gemütlich an uns vorbei (unsere Räder lagen am Wegrand und wir saßen daneben). Meint der grinsend "Oh ich dacht ihr seit Wegelagerer und überfallt Wanderer" - wir: "ne, nur Reiter"

Unser Chemie Lehrer (zähl ich jetzt auch mal zum Fußvolk): "früher bin ich auch oft touren gefahren. Wir sind dann so mehrere Tage mit gepäck gefahren. Meistens so 300km am Tag" *loooooooooool*

Auch gut: Ich stand mim dirter vor nem Fahrradladen, kommt ne ältere Frau (so um die 50 rum): "Boah, dass ist aber ein schöne Fahrrad! Sowas würde mir auch gefallen. Willst du das verkaufen?"


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -raVen- _
> *
> Auch gut: Ich stand mim dirter vor nem Fahrradladen, kommt ne ältere Frau (so um die 50 rum): "Boah, dass ist aber ein schöne Fahrrad! Sowas würde mir auch gefallen. Willst du das verkaufen?" *



und ihr behauptet immer die alten seinen zu nichts zu gebrauchen...


----------



## -raVen- (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *
> 
> und ihr behauptet immer die alten seinen zu nichts zu gebrauchen... *




*gg* ich hätte sie mal fragen sollen, was sie dafür so geboten hätte  immerhin! Nen schön tiefen durchstieg hat das bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (18. Februar 2003)

nix für ungut Leute, aber irgendwie scheint mir, je dümmer der Thread, desto mehr Beiträge. In diesen hab ich mal kurz reingelesen und kann nur sagen: wirklich sehr amüsant!

              

so what, man kann sich ja nicht immer beliebt machen


----------



## DickHard (20. Februar 2003)

"DER TUT NIX"


----------



## Smiler (20. Februar 2003)

Wir STANDEN mal so ca. 23:00 am Döner mitten in der Stadt...
Räder angelehnt, essend, biertrinkend usw 

Auf einmal kam sone komische überschminkte Frau mitte 40 vorbei, guckt im vorbeigehen und sagt einfach nur:
"Macke!"

Wir haben uns nen paar Sekunden verwundert angeguckt und haben sie dann ausgelacht


----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smiler _
> *Wir STANDEN mal so ca. 23:00 am Döner mitten in der Stadt...
> Räder angelehnt, essend, biertrinkend usw  *



Brontal krass, so wild seid ihr? Waaahnsinn


----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *"DER TUT NIX" *



Mit Abstand die schönste Geschichte, gell.


----------



## clumsy (21. Februar 2003)

Letzten Sommer hier am Münchner Viktualienmarkt (Fussgängerzone):
Ich bin wirklich im absolutn schleichmodus drüber gefahren...auf dem Weg zur Uni. Vor mir ein Kumpel. Seh schon wie ein alter typisch bayrischer Sack auf ihn schnell zugeht und ihn schubsten will...klappt nicht  
Mich erwischt er dann (konnte nich ausweichen) kannlhart mit seinem HARTEN ELLBOGEN in der Seite! Hat kein Wort gesagt.

Ich hab mich weder beschwert, noch umgedreht......Solche Leute wollen ja genau das, also mach ich´s nich. 

-------

Dann auch letzten Sommer auf dem Weg von der Uni nach Hause....hatte sauglatte abgefahrene Reifen drauf und bin damit zu schnell in die Kurve....natürlich am Marienplatz wo sich ja nur 10 000 Menschen gleichzeitig aufhalten und mir dabei zuschauen, wie´s mich legt...
Offenes Knie halt, nix wildes. Die Mädels hinter mir fragen mich, ob sie mir helfen können und alles in Ordnung sei.......aber der nette TAXI-FAHRER lachte nur und fragte mich, ob ich ihm nich noch einen Trick zeigen kann     


Ich hasse München´s TaxiFahrer sowieso! 

Oder einmal wieder aufm Weg zur Uni....Nockerberg mit 50 Sachen runter....
Netter TAXI-FAHRER überholt mich und drängt mich auf den Bordstein hin!!  Schaut noch in Rückspiegel und drängt mich weiter ab! Ich hau die Bremse rein und ein Sprung auf den Gehweg bewahrt mich vor schlimmeren!!!!   DAS find ich echt krank! 


Naja.....Fussgänger beschimpfen mich auch ganz gern...bin ich aber selber Schuld. Zu Leuten, die gern auf Radwegen laufen, bin ich nich nett....kein Klingeln, nochmal ordentlich Gas geben und dann noch mitm Ellbogen streifen! 
Sowas nervt einfach. Genauso wie Autofahrer, die ihr Tür zum Radweg hin einfach öffnen......


clumsy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clumsy _
> * ... Ich hab mich weder beschwert, noch umgedreht....*



Weichei 



> _Original geschrieben von clumsy _....hatte sauglatte abgefahrene Reifen drauf und bin damit zu schnell in die Kurve.....[/B]



wenn du dabei noch jemand umgerissen hättest (z.B. Fußgänger), hättest du glatt eine heftigere Reaktion als einen Ellenbogen in der Seite verdient  



> _Original geschrieben von clumsy _......aber der nette TAXI-FAHRER lachte nur und fragte mich, ob ich ihm nich noch einen Trick zeigen kann     [/B]



das war ich, aber du hattest nix mehr drauf   



> _Original geschrieben von clumsy _
> Naja.....Fussgänger beschimpfen mich auch ganz gern...bin ich aber selber Schuld  [/B]



logisch bist du Schuld. Wie man in den Wald rein ruft, so schallt es halt auch raus. Du beschwerst dich, dass dich andere anrempeln (Viktualienmarkt) und brüstest dich fast in einem Atemzug selbst damit. Ne ne. Junge du studierst doch schon. So was traute ich bisher nur pupertierenden Minderjährigen zu   

 war natürlich alles nur ein Scherz, ich mag Weicheier und wenn mich einer vom Rad holt, lad ich ihn ein, auf eine Tasse Holundertee und ein Stück Gebäck, aber die nächste Oma auf dem Radweg mach ich platt, weil irgendwo muss der angestaute Frust ja hin


----------



## Smiler (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brägel _
> *
> 
> Brontal krass, so wild seid ihr? Waaahnsinn  *



Was denn, jeder muss mal was essen


----------



## Brägel (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smiler _
> *
> 
> Was denn, jeder muss mal was essen  *



Logisch, hau rein und ess ma ne Thüringer für mich mit (wenns die beim Döner gibt) und as Bier  nich vergessen


----------



## torte (22. Februar 2003)

Nur ein DUMMER Spruch ist manchen nicht genug  


Ich komm mit nem Kumpel von einer Tour....waren bereits auf dem Weg heim.... kommen aus dem Wald und dann gehts ne Strasse in nem Wohngebiet runter.

Nur mit rollen lassen kommst da locker auf 40kmh.. (is allerdings ne 30 Zohne  )

Da kommt uns ne Gruppe entgegen...

AUF DER STARASSE

(es is aber ein Weg für Fussgänger vorhanden) für uns kein Problem, sind hintereinander ganz nach links (weil die Kasper auf der anderes Seite gelaufen sind) und mit mindestens 1,5 Metern Abstand vorbei...

Da schreit der eine uns was hinterher.. ihr A.......... wenn ich euch erwische   bla bla bla

Ich dreh mich noch um HAST DU NEN KNALL ??? F... dich  


Wir fahren zu meinem Kumpel...da is der Küphlschrank dann leider leer   

Also wieder aufs bike und ab zu mir...

wir sind noch ca 100 meter von meiner Hütte wech, da SPRINGT EINER LINKS AUS DER HECKE   
reisst meinen Kumpel vom Rad, so das beid auf der Strasse liegen. Packt ihn dann am Kragen reisst ihn wieder hoch und klatscht ihn volles Programm gegen einen am Starssenrand geparkten Mercedes und gibt ihm Ohrschellen.
(der Aussenspiegel vom Benz is hübsch abgebröselt, und die Alarmanlage meldete sich lautstark)

Ich runter vom bike, spring den Affen von hinten an..umklammere ihn mit beiden Beinen um seine Hüfte..mein linker Arm um seinen Hals und mit dem rechten Arm (bzw. der Faust) hab ich ihm eingeschenkt....

Der Besitzer vom Benz guckte dann vom Balkon sah uns an seinem Benz und rief die Bullen.

Bis die gekommen sind is er dann runter gekommen..mit Schwager und Nachbar usw. und hat uns auseinander gezogen  


Wie sich dann rausstellte war der Kasper der da aus den Büschen gehüpft ist der selbe der sich so aufgeregt hatte als wir an ihm vorbei sind..

Er meinte dann wir hätten ihn und seine Familie fast überfahren  

Erstens wars aber nich so und zweitens haben sie ihn noch zu nem Alc. Test "gezwungen"  und er hatte mächtig getankt  

Er wurde dann zu ner Geldstrafe verknackt... wegen Sachbeschädigung (am Benz und am Bike meines Kumpels) Körperverletzung und Beamtenbeleidigung.

Das beste war ja das der mich erkannt hatte als wir an ihm vorbei gefahren sind...und er wohnte in der selben Strasse wie ich.... hatt dann nur gewartet das ICH nach hause komme (ich hatte ihn allerdings nicht erkannt)

ui ui wenn ich alleine heim gekommen wäre    (hätte alleine kein Land gegen den Koffer gehabt)


Also guckt euch genau an mit wem ihr euch bei biken streitet


----------



## Brägel (22. Februar 2003)

@torte

sag dem Typ er soll lieber biken als saufen. Wär gesünder fürs Hirn und für die Leber. Setz dabei auf jeden Fall nen Helm auf, halt zwei Meter Abstand und sorg dafür, dass du den richtigen Gang drin hast


----------



## SirDogder (22. Februar 2003)

Ich hab auch was:

Mitten im Wald im Nirgendwo - plötzlich tauchen 2 Joggerinnen auf im mittleren Alter  - vor mir. 

Ich fetz hin und überhol - eine der Joggerinnen erschreckt total und sagt entsetzt:

"Ich hab gedacht, es ist eine Wildsau"

Nächsten Tag, selbst Strecke, selbe Joggerinnen wieder vor mir, ich ganz laut von hinten:

Ich bins, die Wildsau!!!

Lacher....


----------



## Micki (23. Februar 2003)

Sie: Mittfüngzigerin, fett geschminkt, kleines Schoßhündchen beim kacken, im Wald.

Ich: Gaanz langsam dran vorbei, fast umgekippt so langsam.

Sie: "Hier ist keine Rennstrecke! Warum fährst Du nicht auf der Straße?"

Ich: "Alte Trockenpflaume!"


----------



## Nforcer (23. Februar 2003)

Letztens:
Weg runter gefahren mit 40 dann abgebremst weil 2 Füßgänger da waren und ich die nicht voll sauen wollte  , Mann zur Frau:
" Lass die Jungs mal vorbei die haben ja Geländeräder"
Ich: "Danke"


----------



## Hellspawn (24. Februar 2003)

hm, sehr hübsch, so macht das lesen spass.
Also, dann ich jetzt.

Ich bin am quatschen mit ner Freundin, halt mein Bike fest. Ihr Paps kommt vorbei, guckt mein Bike an, guckt runter auf die Pedale ( kleine Klickies halt ): "Sag mal, hat man auf so kleinen Pedalen überhaupt halt?"
Ich hab ihm dann erklärt, was Klickis sind *g*

Und immerwieder gern:
2 kiddies, einer mit nem Baumarktfully mit Doppelbrückenforke und disc vorne: "öh, meins is viel cooler" (naja, wenn du meinst...)

Und von meiner Tante "Son teures Rad kann man doch nirgendwo mehr stehn lassen" (ich wollt ja auch eher damit fahrn...)

Wanderer am Schwarzwälder Feldberg: "Und da wollt ihr rauf fahrn?"
"Ja, schon"
"Viel spass"
(den hatten wir solange, bisses mich bei der Abfahrt übelst gebröselt hat...son shit)


----------



## ingmar (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brägel _
> *
> 
> ...und wenn mich einer vom Rad holt, lad ich ihn ein, auf eine Tasse Holundertee und ein Stück Gebäck... *



ich schenke dem täter dann gerne eine tasse augentee ein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BloodyPirate666 (4. September 2003)

Letztens musste ich aufm weg zur Post durch so ne kleine Unterführung ca.2,50m breit mir kam ein älterer Herr entgegen und da ich auch so meine 30 draufhatte und in der Unterführung so geschwindigkeitsberänzer aufm Asphalt drauf sind habe ich nen Bunny drüber gemacht.
Ich wahr an dem Typen schon dran vorbei da brüllt der mir hinterher SIE RECHTSRADIKALER HAUSFRIEDENSBRECHER SIE !!! 

Ich wahr echt schon versucht abzusteigen und ihn zu fragen, ob er noch alle Latten am Zaun hat aber dann dachte ich mir LEG DICH BESSER NICHT MIT SONEM Scheiß NATZI OPA AN hinterher wahr der noch bei den Afrika Korps oder schlimmer !


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2003)

gestern, 2 kumpels von mir trialen so nen bisschen auf dem schulhof rum, kommt so´n bauer vorbei, fängt an rumzumeckern, einer von meinen kumpels sagt das der bauer hier nix zu sagen hat und es der hausmeister (im folgenden steht *** für den namen des hausmeisters) erlaubt hat, dann kommt ungefähr diese schimpfkanonade (leider nur auszüge...):

ich hab hier was zu sagen.
fahrt mit den radln auf der straße
...
ich bin hier der chef, ich mäh hier den rasen (logisch, macht immer der chef)
...
der *** hat hier gar nix zu sagen
ich bin hier der chef, ich mäh hier den rasen
...
ich bin der ***
...
der *** hat hier gar nix zu sagen
ich bin der ***


war in echt live net so witzig, aber auf´m video wärs cool gekommen!


----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2003)

Letzten Samstag auf der Langstrecke des Marathons bei den World Games in Saalbach: Bei der Ossmann-Alm (vorletzter Anstieg) komm ich wie schon 20mal zuvor an einer Familie mit Kindern vorbei. Da fragt mich einer der kleinen Stampfer: "Sagen sie mal, macht das Ihnen Spass?"
Ich:" Klar, wäre ich sonst hier?" Die Eltern haben sich schier nicht mehr gekriegt, daß ihr Kind so rausplappert und amüsieren sich noch köstlich darüber, bis sie ausserhalb meiner Hörweite sind.


----------



## Das Waldi (4. September 2003)

Bei mir kommens auch immer mit den Tour de France Sprüchen... Sachma sehen die nicht das meine Reifen ein Tick breiter sind?


----------



## nobike (5. September 2003)

... hat ein Rentner mit Hütchen und Spazierstock auf nem Forstweg ernsthaft behautet "das ist ein Spazierweg !" Ich konnte ihn dann beruhigen, dass ich nur auf dem Weg zu ein paar illegalen trails bin


----------



## Caracal (5. September 2003)

Besonders nett finde ich:

"Der soll gucken wie er vorbei kommt ...."


----------



## SSam (5. September 2003)

Ich bin neulich an einem knackigen Anstieg in eine Rentnergruppe geraten...
... und während ich mich quälte, erklärte eine der Omis einer anderen, daß Radfahrer ja nur zu faul zum Laufen seien...

... leider hatte ich keine Puste mehr für eine passende 
Antwort  !


----------



## jet-pipe (5. September 2003)

Naja.....Fussgänger beschimpfen mich auch ganz gern...bin ich aber selber Schuld. Zu Leuten, die gern auf Radwegen laufen, bin ich nich nett....kein Klingeln, nochmal ordentlich Gas geben und dann noch mitm Ellbogen streifen! 
Sowas nervt einfach. Genauso wie Autofahrer, die ihr Tür zum Radweg hin einfach öffnen......

auch sehr effektiv: im letzten Moment laut schnalzen !
Denen rutscht das Herz in die Hose !






wäre ideal, um Fußvolk vom RADWEG zu verscheuchen !!

Mein (Öko*******rin) Spruch: Du weißt aber schon, daß du Natur kaputtmachst ! (Breiter Weg, wo auch Langholztransporter fahren, aja, garnet gewußt !)


----------



## Breezler (5. September 2003)

War vor nem Jahr auf nem Festival, als mch ein Familienvater, während der Besichtigung eines San Andreas kommen sah.
Der hielt mich an, guggt auf den Rahmen meines Breezers und meint:

So was gibts noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (5. September 2003)

Hehe...ich sitz mit dem Ka!n3 auf ner bank beim altenberger dom, und dann kommt ein älteres ehepaar vorbei und der mann sagt zu mir 
" schönes rad haben sie da!!!"
hab dann nur dankeschön gesagt...war aber ziemlich überrascht, weil mein kleiner streeter is net wirklich schön....


----------



## zymotique (5. September 2003)

für die ganzen fussgängerprobleme gibt es eine lösung. 
haben sich die macher einer netten website ausgiebig mit beschäftigt:

http://www.bittewegda.de

gruss, tim


----------



## alpen-biker (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lo2Co _
> *Zwei Mitt-Fünfziger(innen), mit Hunden, blockieren tratschend den Weg. Eine sieht mich und sagt zu der Anderen: "Voooohhhrsicht, ein Extremsportler."    *



spitze!!!


----------



## burn (5. September 2003)

"muss das rad hier in der bude stehen?" beliebter spruch von einer fussgaengerin :>

"wenn ich sie heute hier noch einmal sehe dann bekommen sie post und das bedeutet richtig aerger" irgendein herr oberwachtmeister...

aeltere dame: "ich hab hier im wald in den 20jahren in denen ich hier spazieren gehe noch nie einen krankenwagen gesehen, is denn hier was passiert?"
ich: "nene der steht nur zur vorsorge hier"
danach hat die aeltere dame dann schon einen den berg runterkommen sehen und meinte noch "immer diese jungen leute immer ins extreme" :> is mir so bei einem dh rennen passiert wo ich die fussgaenger davon abgehalten habe bei ihrem sonntaeglichen spaziergang die strecke zu kreuzen :>

"das waere ja nichts fuer uns, mit dem ganzen gepaeck und so" aelteres paar bei der gleichen veranstaltung mit ihren vollgepackten tourenraedern

"aber zum hochfahren fehlt denen die puste oder?" ímmernoch gleich veranstaltung als sie die biker haben hochschieben sehen :> hab denen dann ersma erklaert das es mit den raedern nicht so gut geht 



naja in den 2std die ich da stand habe ich sehr viele lustige sachen gehoert :>


----------



## alpen-biker (5. September 2003)

äusserung einer älteren Dame nachdem Sie mein Fahrrad(am Zaun angelehnt) erblickte :

"du liebes bischen!"


----------



## vaval (5. September 2003)

das rad hat doch gar keinen ständer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jet-pipe (6. September 2003)

meine Bike issä viel bessär wie deine !  (Marktkauffully)


meinste ?


Äähhh, haltä bloße deine Maul !!


Du bist hier Gast mein Freund !



XXXXX XXXXX Xxxxxx !



Ja ja !


----------



## $ucker (6. September 2003)

Mein chef sagt eigentlich immer wenn ich mit dem streeter zum laden fahr: " Boar, clemens, mach dein sattel endlich hoch...!!!"


*gg*


----------



## steffenschmid (7. September 2003)

"Des Ding do hat net ä mol ä Federgabel des bekommsch schon für 50 Euro" (Auf Deutsch: Dieses Ding da hat nicht mal eine Federgabel, das bekommst du schon für 50 Euro) - Ich war mit meinem Cross-Bike unterwegs (Preis >2000EUR) und da braucht man keine Federgabel !

"Fährt das mit Super oder mit Normal Bleifrei"

"Braucht man dafür einen Waffenschein"

"Gibt's das auch ohne Flutlicht ???"

"Das ist aber ein leises Motorrad !"


----------



## Bibendum (7. September 2003)

tach auch!

hier meine top 3:

"guck dir die spinner an. ja, ja, bergrunterfahren kann ich auch"   

"hey du w*****r, verpiss dich von der strasse"   

"ey jung, nimm mal das senioren-blatt runter"
 (ein älterer herr, der der meinung war ich sollte eine tierische   
   steigung im wald nicht mit dem mittleren sondern mit dem 
   großen kettenblatt hocheiern).   

 cu


----------



## iNSANE! (7. September 2003)

"Ey, Papa, kuck mal...da steht so altes M4, wie du auch mal hattest"...

Ein 7Jähriger Steppke zu seinem Dad auf der Bayerischen WM als er das "alte M4" meines kumpeös sah...das tat ihm weh.


Sowas hab ich ja noch NIE gesehen... (Lefty1)
Und, was bringt des?(Lefty 2)
Boa, schau mal, da fehlt ja die hälfte (Lefty 3)
und unzählige mehr...das Rad wird mir fehlen...eyecatcher par excelence!

Auf sonem Sattel kann man doch nicht sitzten (SLR - es geht auch 210km wenns sein muss)

Ähh...was sind denn des für Pedale? (ClickieClassics)

Ui...des ist aber leicht...(ach nee, kostet ja auch nur 3000 mehr als deine Baumarkt 20kg schüssel )



....-to be continued-....


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. September 2003)

1Trial grad auf so ner Treppe rum als mich so Kerl ca.27 der auf der TREPPE >>SAß<< 
anmacht und sagt das is ne Treppe!
Darauf ich: ich weiß und da unten sin die Bänke zum drauf setzn
Er: Da unten is die Straße.
Ich: Denkste ich fahr Grundlos auf ner Treppe rum - nö ich will da fahrn hat alles seinen Sinn. Er war dann ruhig und ich fuhr noch runter und en Eis essen.

2.Von nem Kumpel die Mutter sagt immer das wir uns noch damit umbringen würden- tja wohl besser am Biken sterben wie an Langeweile verecken!!!

3.Hausmeister von der Schule: absteigen!
Ich: Warum, die Treppe geht davon bestimmt net kaputt!
Hausm.: ich geh sonst zum Rektor
Ich: was will der mir machen?!Ne Schulordnung wegen Fahrrad fahren?!   

4. Wow, wie machst du des?

drop it !

M.f.G Puky


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. September 2003)

fällt etwas aus der Reihe aber auch lustig!
Aufm Wander und Radweg läuft en junges Ehepaar mit Kinderwagen. Ich komm mit nem Kumpel auf die zu.
Ich fuhr dann so mit dreißig auf den Kinderwagen zu und zog kurz davor nach links und sprang dann ne kl. Böschung runter auf ne Wiese. Hab mich dann aber aus Höflichkeit entschuldigen wollen aber die Beiden fanden des nur lustig wie ich dann da runter bin.

   Greetz 2 all Bikers
    Puky


----------



## Caracal (7. September 2003)

Eine nette "Fußvolk Aktion" hatte ich gestern. Ich fahre mit ca. 30 (+X) auf eine für mich grüne Ampel zu. Vor mir queren zwei ziemlich ätzende Gestalten die Strasse, ich konnte den billigen Fusel förmlich riechen. Einer der beiden schob ein altes Damenrad das er, als ich vor ihnen vorbeifuhr, am Lenker hochriss als wolle er mir das Vorderrad ins Gesicht schlagen.


----------



## sinaaz (8. September 2003)

Also was haben wir denn da..

1. "Hast die Bremse von dem Motorrad geklaut?? " 
2. "So eine Frechheit, ich hole die Polizei" (Und das auf ner Mischverkehrsfläche  )
3. Immer gut: "Zu meiner Zeit sind wir noch ordentlich Rad gefahren, ohne Euer Technik-Gedöns, und ohne Schaltung! ..
4.) "Schaltung?.. Ist doch für Weicheier"... Jaja....
5.) Rubrik Kids: " BOAAAAAAAAAAHHH N Geländefaaahraad" 
6.) Wir waren einmal in einem Funpark, ein paar Leute mit Skateboards fuhren über ein paar Ramps ( mit Geräusch verbunden) und eine Oma regte sich in Richtung Opa mit den Worten auf " Heinrich, schau die fahren da immer mit Ihren Keyboards rüber "    

Naja war ja fast richtig


----------



## DXxx (9. September 2003)

Ich hätte da auch noch einen.....von gestern

Fahre nach Xanten durch's Naturschutzgebiet und komme an den letzten Hügel, der sich lang hinzieht. Von weitem schon ein Rudel Rentner gesehen und auf halbem Weg eingeholt. Also langsame Schrittgeschwindigkeit und an den Nachzüglern gaaaaanz piano vorbei...

1. "Junger Mann klingeln Sie doch mal, die machen sonst keinen Platz" 

darauf die 2te

"Nee Martha die haben an so Rädern keine Klingel"

Die erste brüllt plötzlich los

"Hee ihr Tratschtanten, laßt mal den jungen Mann vorbei und macht euch nicht so breit"

Tja nett bedankt und vorbei gezogen.

Gruß
Dirk

P.S. jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wie ne Martha aussieht.....kommt mir nicht ans Rad, ist viel zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (19. Oktober 2003)

diese woche mittwoch n autofahrer:  Das ist ne kraaaftfahrstraaaasse!!!

Ich: Hab ich aaaaauch bemerkt!!!
Hatte mich n bisschen verfahren und bin irgendwie auf der schnellstrasse gelandet.

diese woche freitag die polizei zu mir: Da sind sie daran schuld, in anbetracht der umstände hätten sie ihre geschwindigkeit dem verkehrsgeschehen anpassen müssen.


und das nachdem mir ein autofahrer beim beginnenden abbiegen auf den radweg ist und ich beim ausweichversuch gegen sein auto geknallt bin. sein rücklicht ging in splitter und diese in meine hand 
zahlen darf ich. n rotz

 

ansonsten klappts mit dem fussvolk bei mir ganz gut. ich fahre langsam dran vorbei wenn der platz knapp ist, grüsse nett und alles ist in butter. neulich hat mich sogar einer gewarnt dass weiter hinten ne gefährliche kurve kommen würde. dort wäre ich ohne die warnung vermutlich auch abgeflogen. 
also: fussgänger können auch nett und hilfreich sein


----------



## Lo2Co (19. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, aber zahlen würde ich erstmal gar nix, wenn ich der Meinung bin, nicht schuld zu sein. Geb die Sache einem Anwalt und gut ist.

Auuserdem stand die Polizei wohl nicht daneben, als ihr kollidiert seid, also ist die Sache mit der angepassten Geschwindigkeit sowieso schlecht bis gar nicht nachweisbar.


----------



## Würfel (19. Oktober 2003)

neulich latscht mir ne Omi vors Bike (auf dem Radweg), sieht mich aber noch im letzten Moment und meint: "Puh, da hätte ich sie jetzt fast über den Haufen gerannt"


----------



## Pottbiker Essen (19. Oktober 2003)

Also ich war im Sommer mitm kollegen in irland zum downhillen.
(nich dumm gucken. das geht da!!!!)

wir sind grad von einer tour runter von connors pass nach dingle zurück gekommen. der weg is echt der hammer is nen weg nur für schafe(eigentlich).

inna stadt fragten und dann zwei deutsche touren fahrer auf englisch :wo wir denn gewesen wären? mein kollege antwortete auf deutsch: "da oben!" und zeigte auf den berg. die beiden waren voll verwundert. und fragten weiter wie mann darunter käme. und so weiter. iregntwann fragten sie(die gingen uns schon gut auf den sack):"Was stinkt den hier so?" daufhin ich: 
"ach das! das is Schaf*******!!!" die beiden gingen beide synchron einen meter zuück und machten sich ohne tschüss zu sagen vom acker. 

ich mein gut. aber is doch normal in irland da sind halt viele schafe sind ja nich zu langweilen da!!!

mfg 

RUHRPOTT RULEZ


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Oktober 2003)

Bei meiner Tour heute, nachdem ich mich einen *sehr* steilen und *sehr* verblockten Trail hochgequält hab, der von oben gut einsehbar ist:

"RESPEKT!!" 

Na also, liebe Wanderer - es geht doch


----------



## APF (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von drivingghost _
> *
> 
> diese woche freitag die polizei zu mir: Da sind sie daran schuld, in anbetracht der umstände hätten sie ihre geschwindigkeit dem verkehrsgeschehen anpassen müssen.
> ...



Wenn der Autofahrer *Dich*  geschnitten hat sollst Du zahlen??? Wo gibts denn so was?  Ab zum Arzt (Verletzungen feststellen lassen) und ab zum Anwalt.

War die Polizei vor Ort? Was hat die aufgenommen? Hat die auch festgestellt *wo*  der Unfall passiert ist (auf dem RW)? Nicht dass Du nachher völlig unmotiviert plötzlich auf die Strasse gefahren bist und dem armen Schwein das Rücklicht zerdeppert hast.
Hast Du Zeugen für den Unfall?

Grüße


----------



## doedel (21. Oktober 2003)

... ne Menge gute, aber auch einige schlechte Sprüche bisher!

Einen guten hörte ich im Odenwald:

Wir nähern uns einer Gruppe hörbar gutgelaunter Wanderer...

Ausruf vom Kollegen: "Klingeling!"

1. Wanderer: "Ey, wo hosch´n du dei Klingl?!"

2. Wanderer: "... zwische´ de Beee!"

... schallendes Gelächter der ganzen Gruppe  

In der Pfalz *zum Wohl!* lief es ganz anders:

Eine auch faszinierende Reaktion erfuhr ein Kollege, der beim runterrollen ein Gruppe besoffener Senioren überholte.

Inwiefern die Konfrontation entstand, weiß ich nicht, sie endete aber mit dem Gekreische einer Oma: "Ich reiß euch die Eier raus!" Da mein Kollege ein äußerst sachlicher Zeitgenosse ist, glaube ich nicht, dass die Rolle der Provokateure auf die Biker fiel ...

Ansonsten - stay calm and cool.


----------



## Sandi (21. Oktober 2003)

hab au mal was: 

War grad mit meim Bruder biken und kamen bei paar kleinen Kindern (Türken) vorbei...erste Fragen natürlich: 
-Wieviele Gänge und was hat des Fahrrad gekostet
dann hat einer von denen gemeint: Whuo der Freund von meim Vater hat n Fahrrad des hat 3000 gekostet und fährt 105km/h, ich schwör 
LOL so n Versager 

Dann kamen noch so Sachen wie: krasse Reifen... bist du ein Profi (?) , mit so nem Rad könnt ich des auch 

Und halt auch immer: 
-Ist kein Radweg hier, 
-musst du so knapp an mir vorbeifahren
-Wow geil Mama guck mal was der da kann....
-OOOOOHHH wuoh
-...

MFG Sandi


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. Oktober 2003)

Licht an!!!!!!!!!!!!

ganz, ganz oft, wenn ich abends nach der Schule biken geh.

  

drop it! Puky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelranger (21. Oktober 2003)

!!!!!

bis zu meiner wohnung geht es ca. 500m steil bergauf!

gestern stand dann oben nen prolet mit ner meckifrisur, sonnenbank gebräunt und mit ner uncel sam hose und demselbigen sweatshirt dazu neben seinem cannondale
( kette war mitte mitte)
völlig ausser puste und schon halb am boden liegend.

ich: na hast wohl auf kraft gemacht?

er: ne fahr nur normal !

ich : warum bist denn dann net auf nen kleines ritzel?

er: ey alter-das ist doch nur für die alpen !!

yepp yepp yepp

   

cu on the trail

c6


----------



## Sandi (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy6 _
> *!!!!!
> er: ey alter-das ist doch nur für die alpen !!
> *



lol so ein Held!


----------



## drivingghost (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von APF _
> *
> 
> Wenn der Autofahrer Dich  geschnitten hat sollst Du zahlen??? Wo gibts denn so was?  Ab zum Arzt (Verletzungen feststellen lassen) und ab zum Anwalt.
> ...



So, weekend. wieder daheim. 
polizei hat namen und addressen aufgenommen und was am auto putt is. unfallhergang: ich auf radweg ( auf hauptstrasse, abgegrenzt durch markierung )  auto will rechts abbiegen und fährt schon leicht auf die radspur, ich denk der zieht durch und will links am auto vorbei ausweichen, der autofahrer sieht mich doch noch und bremst, mir reicht der weg nicht mehr und ich knall dem hinten links drauf. so sahs aus. 
zeugen gabs keine.


----------



## drivingghost (24. Oktober 2003)

ach so, nen spruch muss ich auch noch schreiben.

hast mal wieder den mädels hinterhergeschaut, was?

das bekomm ich jedesmal von meinen tollen arbeitskollegen zu hören, wenn ich mal wieder ne verletzung habe die ich mir beim biken zugezogen habe, so wie jetzt wieder die putte hand und knöchel. 
gut, hat nur indirekt mit dem radfahren zu tun, was besseres habe ich aber in der letzten zeit nicht gehört.


----------



## Martinbaby (25. Oktober 2003)

auf einer ganz normalen schönen Sommertour (mit Helm, Brille, Handschuhen, bunten  Trikots):

"Haben wir Krieg?"


----------



## kleinenbremer (25. Oktober 2003)

Mein Liebslingsspruch(gerade erst gehört): Der beißt nicht. Der hat mehr angst vor dir als du vor ihm. Passt nur immer nicht so ganz, wenn dann der Dobermann(oder wie die viecher heißen) sich vor einem stellt und einem sein schönstes Lächeln schenkt. Ich habe wirklich keine Angst vor Hunden(erst recht nicht, wenn ich auf dem Fahrrad bin) aber die Besitzer sind gefährlich, weil sie einfach unfähig sind, nen hund mal für zehn sekunden an die leine zu nehmen.
Den Spruch haben die Kinder, die dann fast oder sogar ganz totgebissen wurden warscheinlich vorher auch gehört. Sehr beruhigend für sie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (25. Oktober 2003)

Fast vergessen. Den Spruch hat meine Oma mit ihrem Hund(Dackel) auch schon gehört. Danach wurde der Hund von dem Husky ziehmlich zugerichtet. Lebt aber zum Glück noch und hat keine Folgeschäden.
Noch einer: Darf ich mald durch(habe keine Klingel)
Antwort: GRUMMELGRUMMELGRUMMEL.
oder: Guten Tag(grüße sogar wanderer)
Antwort:GRUMMELGRUMMELGRUMMEL...


----------



## Deadshot (25. Oktober 2003)

letztes mal am geißkopf so ein wandererpaar bestimmt schon um die 60. Steh ob am lift und wart auf meine kumpels. Da kommen die daher.

Wanderer: Sieht aber ned bequem aus dein rad.
Ich: Normal, is auch keine couch


----------



## Hellspawn (25. Oktober 2003)

auch grad heute:

vor mir Mann mit Hund (ohne Leine)
ich fahr gaaanz langsam
Hund (kommt zu mir gerannt): "grrrrrrrr wau, wau"
Mann: "so, jetzt können sie fahren, das macht der nur einmal"
ich fahr langsam los
Hund (kommt zu mir gerannt): "grrrrrrrr wau, wau"
Mann scheisst den Hund zusammen

Hm, ich glaub ich bastel mir jetzt nen Halter fürs Pfefferspray, die Köter nerven langsam...


----------



## Mjoellnir (26. Oktober 2003)

Naja Standartsprüche sind immer :

Wieso fahrste immer noch auf nem kinderrad ?
Hat das Geld fürn grosses rad nicht gereicht ?
Wo ist der Motor ?
Ist das ein motorradhelm ?
Hier darf man net fahren usw....

Gegen Hunde habe ich imemr Dog Shock dabei.
Infos : http://www.swissloxx.com/en/de_dogshock.htm


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cron-X _
> *Naja Standartsprüche sind immer :
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
Das Teil sieht aus wie ein Kinderspielzeug. Wenn das mal aus versehen in die Nähe von Kinder kommt denken die warscheinlich das es ein GameBoy oder so ist, auf denn Knopf gedrückt und dann gibst AUA


----------



## drivingghost (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *auf einer ganz normalen schönen Sommertour (mit Helm, Brille, Handschuhen, bunten  Trikots):
> 
> "Haben wir Krieg?" *


----------



## bluesky (26. Oktober 2003)

heute .... feldweg ... ein typ vor mir so 50 jahre alt 
in nem 80er dieter bohlen jogging anzug 

ich komme an ... klingle zur vorsicht ... der typ dreht sich um schreit ganz laut "UAAAAH" und meint dann zu mir:

"Paul, mach das Licht aus !"

... naja ich heisse nicht paul und hab auch kein licht am mtb 

naja ... bin dann weitergefahren


----------



## Sandi (26. Oktober 2003)

lol...der hatte nich zufällig ne Halbglatze und ne Brille oder? 
Dann könntes nämlich mein (Ex-) Mathelehrer sein


----------



## bluesky (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandi _
> *lol...der hatte nich zufällig ne Halbglatze und ne Brille oder?
> Dann könntes nämlich mein (Ex-) Mathelehrer sein *



ne ... sa eher aus wie so ein fussballfan aus der südkurve


----------



## Kleinblattagent (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

echt lustige Sachen, die hier stehen. Viele Sprüche habe ich schon selbst gehört.

Meine Topsprüche:

Ich klingel ein paar Mal höflich. Keine Reaktion. Klingle noch einmal. Keine Reaktion. Fahr in angepaßter Geschwindigheit links vorbei: "HUUCH, hab ich mich jetzt aber erschrocken. Haben Sie keine Klingel?"

Ich klingle ca. 40 Meter vor zwei Spaziergängerinen mittleren Alters auf einem Feldweg. Die eine springt erschrocken zur Seite: "HUUCH, hab ich mich jetzt aber erschrocken"

Beide Situationen schon unzählige Male passiert.
Also, an meiner Klingel scheint es ja nicht zu liegen. 

Auf dem Weg von Campitello durchs Val Duron hoch zum Mahlknechtjoch.
Ein Wanderpärchen auf einer Bank. Sie ganz leise zu ihm:
"Der muß aber noch ganz schön schuften."
Dankeschön!

Und allseits beliebt (besonders bei den Italienern), wenn man in den Bergen unterwegs ist: "Forza, Forza"
Oder: "Ist nicht mehr weit. Sie haben es gleich geschafft. Gleich sind Sie oben." 

Auf dem Bindelweg: "Hier kann man eigentlich gar nicht mit dem Fahrrad fahren"

In diesem Sinne, weiter so!

        Gruß

        Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kleinblattagent _
> *Ich klingel ein paar Mal höflich. Keine Reaktion. Klingle noch einmal. Keine Reaktion. Fahr in angepaßter Geschwindigheit links vorbei: "HUUCH, hab ich mich jetzt aber erschrocken. Haben Sie keine Klingel?"
> 
> Ich klingle ca. 40 Meter vor zwei Spaziergängerinen mittleren Alters auf einem Feldweg. Die eine springt erschrocken zur Seite: "HUUCH, hab ich mich jetzt aber erschrocken"
> ...



Genau das kenne ich auch zu gut!


----------



## Six (28. Oktober 2003)

Hy,
hätte auch nen Beitrag vom Urlaub im Sommer in Ös.
Ich lauf mit meinen beiden Kidis auf nem steilen grob geschottertem Weg die Alm rauf, dann hör ich so ein Geräusch das mir bekannt vorkommt (Bikegeräusch), ich zieh vor der Kurve meine Kids zur Seite, dann seh ich IHN kommen, viel zu schnell für die Kurve, wies kommen muß macht er sich flach. Das MTB schlägt genau dort ein wo vorher meine Kids liefen, das war der berühmet 7. Sinn. Ich zum Biker, ob er sich was getan hat, zum Glück nur leichte Aufschürfungen. Dann von mir der Kommentar, daß das jetzt wohl nicht so optimal war. Er daraufhin sehr gereizt mit ein paar "coolen" Sprüchen wie z.B.: Dir kann das nicht passieren, da du (ich) sowieso nur mit nem Dreirad fahren kann. Ich dachte mir noch, woher er das weiß, ich hab tatsächlich als Fungerät ein Hase Kettwiesel (ist ein dreirädriges Liegerad). Okay er ist dann weiter, wir auch, ich dachte nur, wenn alle sich so benehmen, dann brauchen wir uns nicht zu wundern.
Das beste kommt aber noch. Am nächsten Tag bin ich zu ner Alm hochgefahren, da geht es fast 12 km knackig hoch. Auf halber Strecke taucht laut keuchend ein Biker vor mir auf, ebenfalls den Berg hoch. Dreimal dürft Ihr raten wer das war. Ich locker an ihn rangefahren, freundlichst gegrüßt, hab ihn dann noch gefragt, ob es ihm beim Sturz gestern die Bremse verbogen hat und sie schleift und es deshalb so schwer geht. Bin dann weiter, hab ihm noch viel Spaß gewunschen. Von weiter oben hab ich dann gesehen, daß er umgedreht hat und zurück gefahren ist. 
Irgendwie hatt ich an diesem Tag ein besonders breites Grinsen unterm Helm.
Macht weiter so
Gruß (von so nem "alten Sack" über 40ig -grins-)


----------



## Zentrifuge (30. Oktober 2003)

Immer cool bleiben!


Gestern fahr ich auf so nem ultra breitem Fußgängerweg ganz links (nahe der Straße) und keine Sau läuft da rum. Also eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Da dudel ich also so lang und ganz ganz rechts läufts son Opa. Auf gleicher Höhe muss ich mir dann auf einmal anhören:


           " Auf die Fresse musste fliegen!"

Immer coól bleiben und bis 10 zählen (hilft wirklich). So eine alte bescheuerte Oppa Unke.  

Und einmal hab ich nen kleinen Purzelbaum im Wald gemacht und fahr danach zu meinem Händler des Vertrauens.
Ich:"Können sie mal alles schecken, hab mich überschlagen.", er:"WIE?????? Wie kann man sich denn überschlagen?" 

Und der fährt das urste Monster Freeride Bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man sind manche bescheuert.


----------



## SteffenScott (30. Oktober 2003)

ich mach das so ähnlich wie mti den 10 zählen aber es hilft wirklich weil manchmal auf arbeit oder so koönnt ich echt ausrasten weil man sich am besten 4teilen soll


----------



## Marshal (1. November 2003)

"geile Maschine" kleiner Junge auf Spielplatz
"hat'as auch mottorr dran, alder ?"


----------



## Wonko (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zentrifuge _
> *
> Gestern fahr ich auf so nem ultra breitem Fußgängerweg ganz links (nahe der Straße) und keine Sau läuft da rum. Also eigentlich alles in Ordnung.
> *



Nein, nicht alles in Ordnung. Auf dem Gehweg hast Du als Radfahrer nichts verloren (jedenfalls sofern Du älter bist als 10). Warum fährst Du nicht auf der Fahrbahn?


----------



## ILJA (1. November 2003)

"ultra breitem Fußgängerweg ganz links (nahe der Straße)"


weil man auf der straße todgefahren werden kann? da lässt man sich lieber von soonem alten sack eine überbrezeln, als in den reifen eines LKWs zu beißen!


----------



## Zentrifuge (1. November 2003)

Na


@Wonko:

Also ich wohn in Berlin und die Straße an der das war ist die Frankfurter Allee. Das is ne sechsspurige Hauptverkehrsstraße.
Da fahr ich bestimmt nich. Bin doch nich lebensmüde!!!!!!

Und auf dem saumäßig schlechten Fahrradweg kann man echt nich fahren. Da wurde der provisorisch raufgekippte Teer von Baumwurzeln aufgerissen. 

Also nichts für ungut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bis denne


----------



## -quake- (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zentrifuge _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 aber du bist sicher das du´n mtb fährst!? man man... und das in nem mtb-forum!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zentrifuge (2. November 2003)

Tse tse tse,


@-quake-:

Mal wieder nen Schlauberger gegessen, wa! 

In echt jetz. Müssen in sonem Thread immer wieder Leute anfangen sich über jeden Müll, über jede Deutung, Meinung etc. zu streiten? 

Lasst es einfach (BITTE!!!!!!!) Denn das kotzt mich immer wieder an.

Also nichts für ungut 

Jetzt aber weiter mit euren Sprüchen!


----------



## joe_black (4. November 2003)

gestern abend ein etwas älterer herr aus dem auto rausgeschrien: "mach des licht an du saukerl, sonst fahr ich dich zamm" 

des lustige war, er hatte selber kein licht an. tztztz leute gibts

tschau tschüss
drop_hopper


----------



## ICH HEISSE OLAF (5. November 2003)

Auf mein Manöver gestern in der Fussgängerzone hat der Typ sich nur was hergezappelt, der Arme hat sich so erschrocken, ihm fehlten die Worte  

Ausserdem solltet ihr euch nicht so aufregen über die Opi's
schätz mal denen ihr Schrittmacher is halt Standard nur auf 80 Schläge die Minute eingestellt- wenn ihr die dann schockt kommt die Pumpe nicht mehr nach...


----------



## -quake- (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zentrifuge _
> *Tse tse tse,
> 
> 
> ...



guck die doch ma an was du da geschrieben hast!!......  
uhh ein schlechter bürgersteig mit hukkeln  oh nein!!

ich glaub du bist ein poser... "mein teures bike darf nicht dreckig werden"

du fährts mtb das gehört dazu, wenn du im wald fährst is doch auch nicht alles asphaltiert!? und wenn du dann man eventl. nen dh fährst der ein bissl heftig is, kannste den radweg freihändig fahren...


----------



## inflame (5. November 2003)

@-quake - wenn ich mal schnell irgendwo hin will oder einfach nur mal durch die city fahr kann es einem echt auf n sack gehn wenn die "fahrradwege" so beschissen sind. dann fährt man halt auf m gehweg. und den will ich ma sehn der ganz relaxed die frankfurter runter fährt. da fahrn die leute eben auch nicht 50 sonern schon eher 60, 70 oder 80. macht sich also ganz schlecht, wenn man an parkenden autos vorbei muss und man von nem lkw "angeschoben" wird. 
aber ich hab auch schon 2 typen auf m adlergestell gesehn die auf a fahrbahnmarkierung slalom gefahrn sind. das ist echt selbstmord.

aber jetzt noch n beitrag zum thema
ich bin abends(es war dunkel) nach hause gefahrn(ohne licht) da kommt mir n anderer typ aufm fahrrad entgegen(auch ohne licht) und meint ich sollt mal die scheinwefer aus machen, die blenden so!


----------



## Zentrifuge (5. November 2003)

Also......


......erstmal danke an inflame. Bist eben nen eschter Bärliner wa.

@-quake-:

ok, dann mal für die die es nich begreifen wollen:

1.) In der Abkürzung MTB ist das kleine Wörtchen Mountain enthalten. Soweit noch alles im Lot? Also, wofür steht das Wort?Richtig: Berg (son großes Ding wo man hochklettern kann)
Ich wohn aber im Herzen Deutschlands und das is hier alles eher ein bissel flach. Alles komm mir nich nochmal von wegen hu du hast doch aber nen MTB    Denn wenn ich in de Berge bin dann nutz ich auch das Wort MTB 

2.) Ich fahr diese Strecke jeden Morgen zur Schule. und auch wenn ich nen  Super Hyper MTB ich steck alles weg Fahrrad hätte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! würde ich nicht auf nem halben Meter schmalem Weg auf dem die Bandscheiben in tausend Einzelteile zerfallen fahren.

Ich hoffe das es alle verstanden haben und man sich wieder über was anderes unterhält.

Ach und wenn du so scharf auf ne Diskus über sowas bist dann einfach mal nen Thread aufmachen. 

Jetz aber weiter mit den Sprüchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -quake- (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zentrifuge _
> *Also......
> 
> 
> ...


zu1.: wo wohn ich? 
zu2.: na gut wenn du meinst man kann auf radwegen nur mit teurem equipment was reizen: ok 
ich fahr auch mitem rad zur schule (hollandrad)

das dazu! werde nix mehr dazu sagen!
---------------------
ontopic: das meiste hier kenn ich, was mich mehr aufregt sin töhlen, aber dazu gibbet ja auch threads!


----------



## iNSANE! (23. November 2003)

Neulich bei mir im Shop...

Kunde: "Könnte man in des Super Wau jetzt auch eine Rock Shock Dutschä 'reinbauen?"
Ich: "Ja, theoretisch könnte man in das SUPER FAU eine ROCK SHOX DUKE einbauen..." *aua1*


Kunde: "Hat das Rad jetz eine TSCHÄMPANJOLO Schaltung...?"
Ich: "Ja, eine KAMPANJOLO Record..." *aua2*

Kunde: "Hat das Rad den einen Alurahmen?"
Ich: "Ja, steht ja drauf - KEttler Alu Rad..." *aua3*

Kunde: "Ich hab da jetzt eine tollen Rahmen von XYZ aus Kohlefasercarboncarbonat gesehen..."
Ich : "***" *aua4"

Kunde: "Haben sie GIGANT noch?"
Ich: "Nein, DSCHAIENT haben wir nimmer" *aua5*

Kunde: "Baut KTM jetzt auch Fahrräder?"
Ich : "Nein, nein - die 100 Räder die hier stehen sind nur Einbildung" *aua6*

Und dann der ewige Klassiker...
Kunde: "Haben sie SCHPEZIALIZED?"
Ich: "Äh...was? SPESCHELAIST?" - "Ja" *aua²*


Aus dem Leben eines Verkäufers....to be continued....


----------



## tazdevl (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Neulich bei mir im Shop...
> 
> Kunde: "Könnte man in des Super Wau jetzt auch eine Rock Shock Dutschä 'reinbauen?"
> ...


*

   

Ah, es gibt auch italienische Diktatoren-Gabeln... *


----------



## iNSANE! (23. November 2003)

Meinst Du die neue Mussolini Z1 "Dictator" ? Das muss die extrem FreeRide Gabel sein...



Noch einer...

Kunde: "Ich will ein Rad das man sowohl für XC als auch für Querfeleinfahrten, also Crosscountry nutzen kann."
Ich: "Naja - dann nehmen sie doch einfach die Quadratur des Kreises - oder wissen sie die Unterschiede zw. Cross/CrossCountry/Querfeldein (nicht)?


----------



## tazdevl (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Meinst Du die neue Mussolini Z1 "Dictator" ? Das muss die extrem FreeRide Gabel sein...
> Noch einer...
> 
> ...



Naja, ich meinte eher die Rock-Schock Duce ... 
Wusste aber noch nicht, daß es noch eine "andere" FriReit-Gabel in dieser Preislage gibt? Ist das auch eine Doppelrohrgabel ...


----------



## iNSANE! (23. November 2003)

Nee, die ist Doppelläufig...Ist aber auch ne FreiReiter Gabel


----------



## ILJA (23. November 2003)

hat das fahrrad denn auch eine Rücktritt naRbe ??


----------



## Boandl (23. November 2003)

Hallo,

die Rückschlags-Narbe tritt wohl nur beim Führer-Hinterbau auf.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. November 2003)

lol rofl! Ja - das ist ja schon der Klassiker...naRbe...
"Führerhinterbau"..LOL


----------



## iNSANE! (30. November 2003)

Geil, ein neuer - und schon jetzt ein Klassiker!
Heute im Shop.

Kunde: "Hey Felix, Servus - Schau mal, ich hab den neuen Dschärne!"
Ich: "Aha...bitte was?"
Kunde: "Ja, da schau...Du hast ihn ja auch...!" - Kunde deutet auf's Schuh Regal. "Den neuen Dschärne!"
Ich: "Ach so - aja - Du meinst den neuen GAERNE Schuh!"


Aua....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowflyer (30. November 2003)

Passt mal auf ich hatte mal einen, der hat mich so aufgeregt, den hätt ich fast gegeben !! 

ich fhr so mitm bighit bissle rum, ruft mich einer. nja ich geh hin und er meinte "boah, geiles bike, alter. voll fett. er kennt sich aus bla bla bla" dann fragt er ob er fahren darf. ich: "pfff, sicherlich junge?!" und er aufeinmal :" haja des is eh nicht sooogut, der "werner" (is nen bikeladen im kaff hier, der eigentlich nur schrottbikes hat) hat eh viel geilere bikes da, viel teirer als deins. die kosten 10 000 EURO ! "   ich hab mir dann schon was gedacht, naja... kommt sein bruder hergefahren mitm austo und nen freund von mir war dabei. ich laber so mit dem und der bruder meinte er fährt auch rennen (bestimmt so schulsport bike events am waldrand). er "er hat auch voll das geile bike. wieviel gänge hat deins?" Ich: " neun ( fahr ja vorne ein KB)"  und er "schleeecht ! meins is besser "  

dann kam der geilste spruch als er sich aufgeregt hat das weder er noch sein bruder mein bike fahren durften:

"ey, du weisst aber schon das deine felge ne doppelte hohlkammer hat oder?"  (ich fahr ne doubletrack)

ich: " jaaaaaa, natürlich weiss ich das  ")


was mich geschmerzt hat war der satz als mein nachbar schätzen wollte was mein bighit kostet. er hat gedacht  1000 MARK !!!      ich dacht ich spinn !

und was voll nerft ist bei Singlespeed die frage: wieviel gänge? dann sag ich "keine/eins"  -- "schleeeeeeecht"

oder wenn die nen  HT sehn ohne VR bremse, voll klein mit 24" und SS. dnn denken alle is sicher voll das billige (ca 100 euro) fahrrad


----------



## crossie (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowflyer _
> *Passt mal auf ich hatte mal einen, der hat mich so aufgeregt, den hätt ich fast gegeben !!
> .... *




naja, lowflyer... das mit den gängen kommt bei mir auch öfter vor, aber ich nehms eher mit humor....


"boaaaaah guck ma daaaaa, was der da macht!  "
ruft mich
"duu, wieviel gänge hatn das rad?"
"einen"
"nee, oder?" (zählt ungläubig nach) "whoaaaa, damit kannste fahren?"
"nein, ich schwebe. :vor-n-kopp-hau: NA KLAR FAHR ICH DAMIT."
"darf ich auch mal?"
"nö."
"och komm, bitte"
"nö. bin ich das sozialamt?"
"na gut, dann hol ich meins, is eh viel besser, hat 27 gänge! ätsch!"
"jup, mach das."

und dann roll ich immer  lachend wech... is doch ganz amüsant sowas...


----------



## Lowflyer (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ehm "nightmare" ?!   


ich meinte eigentlich nicht die wo da wundert sondern die affen wo meinen je mehr gänge das bike hat desto besser ist das


----------



## crossie (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowflyer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hey es is 5:34.... sorry.
meinte natürlich lowflyer.

und nu gute nacht, ich geh pennen.


----------



## Lowflyer (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, es sei dir vergeben 

gute n8 

[EDIT]: HEY ! Editieren zählt nicht


----------



## Wonko (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *
> [....]
> 
> ...



Da es Dich ob der Dummheit Deiner Kunden offenbar schier zerreißt:  Dein Kunde wird mit der Aussprache des Namens richtiger gelegen haben als Du. ;-) Gaerne ist ein italienischer Hersteller und da passt die Aussprache "Dscha-ärne" allemal besser als "Gah-erne".


----------



## iNSANE! (30. November 2003)

Glaub mir - sie heissen GÄRNE! Dass das Italiener sind weiß ich auch - aber ich war mal im Werk bei denen - und es wird WIRKLICH so ausgepsrochen!

nix für ungut, Gruß!


----------



## Wonko (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Glaub mir - sie heissen GÄRNE! *



OK, ich glaub's ja - gerade bei Eigennamen gibt es ja die tollsten Sachen.  ;-) Es scheint mir aber ein verzeihlicher "Fehler", wenn  man das nicht weiß und den Namen halt so ausspricht, wie man es bei einem italienischen Hersteller für richtig halten muss.

Wir machen uns als Deutsche da wahrscheinlich ohnehin zuviel Gedanken. Ein Ami würde einfach  "Dschörnie" sagen und die korrekte Aussprache bestenfalls mit höflichem Desinteresse zur Kenntnis nehmen, oder - wahrscheinlicher - den Kopf schütteln über die Narreteien der alten Welt, wo man nicht mal weiß, wie richtig gesprochen wird. <g>


----------



## iNSANE! (30. November 2003)

Ja, klar...ich will ja auch gar nicht sagen, dass ich die Weißheit mit Schöpflöffeln gefressen hab - ist ja nur ein Thread zum schmunzeln und beschmunzelt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sampler Jones (20. Dezember 2003)

hier habt ihr noch einen:

ich fahr über einen recht engen trail, der zum ende recht steil wird und eine kleine kante am ende im steilhang hat, die mit einem cc-rad zur abwechslung mal spannend ist. die kante endet am rand einer gesperrten wanderer-straße (geteert), und ganz am rand. hör ich ein gemurmel, da hat also ein wanderer mit frau (ca. 50 waren die) meinen kumpel zugetextet. ich hör nur irgendwas und war schon in streitlaune wegen 1000 anderen wanderern udn hör nur was in der richtung von "dürft da nicht fahren wääääääh" und ich sag einfach nur:
"lang-weilig".
und dann fing die ganze diskussion an, 15 min standen wir da und ich erfuhr folgendes:
1) wir dürfen im wald nicht fahren, nur auf teer-/schotterwegen
2) auch da höchstens 20 km/h, nicht mehr
3) es ist gefährlich
4) wir gefährden andere
5) wir machen den ganzen guten ruf der fahrradfahrer kaputt 
und dann kamen irgendwelche persönliche angriffe, auf die ich nur noch mit "langweilig" und "geh nach hause" und "jaja" und "ist eine schlimme, böse welt, nicht wahr?" und "wär schon besser, wenn überall zucht und ordnung herrschen würde, oder?" etc. reagiert... wärhenddessen kam das kampfschiff von frau immer näher auf mich zu - ich hatte schon angst, ich würde zerwalzt werden und die wurden beide ganz rot vor wut im kopf und dann wollten wir weiter und fuhren natürlich demonstrativ bunnyhoppend in den kleinen singletrail rein. 

1 stunde später haben wir sie wiedergetroffen: wir fuhren einen anderen berg runter, den die hoch gingen, wir uns gegenseitig schon sehr früh gesehen. da kann man nur recht langsam runter mit einem cc-rad, weil schwalbe jimmy 2.1 ist nicht gleich gazza 3.0 auf ganz vielen schiefen komischen steinen. die sehen mich, der typ: "20 km/h! 20 km/h! 20 km/h! 20 km/h! 20 km/h! 20 km/h! 20 km/h!" und die frau baut sich mittem im weg auf HINTER ihrem mann und streckt ihre arme an den seiten raus... wie schlecht war das denn! ich schau der frau in die augen und schaue mal, wer nachgibt... und als mein kumpel nachgekommen ist, sind beide zur seite gegangen. HÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄ


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Dezember 2003)

also bei uns hats vor ein paar tagen geschneit, hat mich natürlich nicht vom radeln abgehalten...

war also mit meinem singlespeeder unterwegs, bin nen berg im wiegetritt hoch, sah sicher lustig aus, bei jeder 3. kurbelumdrehung is mein hinterrad ausgebrochen... war doch etwas eisig

naja, oben am berg, es war wieder deutlich besser zu fahren kommt mir ein älterer herrr entgegen, ich freundlich :"grüßgott" (das sagt man bei uns...) er starrt mich mit offenem mund an, will was sagen, aber es kommt einfach nichts. es steht im wirklich ins gesicht geschrieben, das er gerade ein ufo sieht... naja, zumindest hät er da den gleichen gesichtsausdruck gehabt


----------



## Lowflyer (21. Dezember 2003)

ja mir is auch mal was passiert. war mitm kolleg biken und haben nen drop entdeckt. is etwa 2,30 - 2,50 hoch - flat. naja anfahrt is bissle beschissen aber wir haben uns mal angeschaut. 
kommt ne frau vorbeigelaufen, wir grüssen, sie auch, ok... sie hört uns reden und kommt zurückgelaufen und sagt: " ihr wollt da aber nich mitm fahhrad runter oder?" und gafft voll verrückt und entsetzt uns und den drop an   und als sie wegging hat sie irgendwas von "verrückt.." oder so gesagt 

den drop bin ich noch nich gedropt, nich das mir jetzt (action)pix anfragen kommen 
aber früher oder später pack ich den mal... dürft nich so wild sein...


----------



## SaschaW (21. Dezember 2003)

Letzte woche kommt meine Ex-freundin zu mir:

Hey, hab jetzt auch so´n Hammerfahrrad wie du....Sie zeigt mir das bike,

!!!! ein SCOTT Rockwood!!!!! Hat über 200  gekostet

    

Oder der lieblingsspruch von so kiddies:

das Fahrrad hat sicher über 300 gekostet.....



Lieblingsspruch meiner Mutter wenn ich schlammversprizt heimkomm:

Benutz doch die Geteerten wege 


       


Mfg Sascha


----------



## konamann (24. Dezember 2003)

Opa aufm Rad bei uns im Hofgarten (so a Park): Heeeey, hier is radfahren verboten!

zwei kleine Kinder aufm Skateplatz des Nachbardorfes:
Kind1:boaah sind des dicke reifen
wir: ja die sind recht stabil.
Kind2: kann man damit über Glascherben fahren?
Kind1: Neeee hast doch gehört, die sind stabiiiil!

bummsfallera.


----------



## Sandi (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konamann _
> *zwei kleine Kinder aufm Skateplatz des Nachbardorfes:
> Kind1:boaah sind des dicke reifen
> wir: ja die sind recht stabil.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowflyer (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smaug _
> *...Ausserdem fällt mir auf je mehr Menschen ich kennenlerne
> die sehen das ich bike desto mehr Menschen sind früher
> DH gefahren,aber so rennenmässig   *



hehe, ja, is mir auch schon passiert 
steht auch irgendwo hier so nen paar seiten zurück.
die leute sind schon blöd


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowflyer _
> *
> 
> hehe, ja, is mir auch schon passiert
> ...



wiso sind alle blöd die mal dh gefahren sind? gabs früher keine helme, oder wie???


----------



## Lowflyer (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *
> 
> wiso sind alle blöd die mal dh gefahren sind? gabs früher keine helme, oder wie??? *



ne, habs nicht so gemeint. sorry falls das so rüberkam.

ich meinte die leute die bei nem anblick solcheer bikes "aufeinmal" sagen ich bin mal DH, aber rennmässig gefahren. sind die die eigentlich kein plan haben und aufm bikesport eigetlich nur die kethegorie DH so vom hören her kennen und die denken dann wenn die den zusatz "rennen fahren" daranpacken des dann noch cooler kommt. 

so hab ichs verstanden und been erlebt. das einer der kein plan hatte meinte (aus neid) das er ja auch mal sooo ein bike hatte., nur besser natürlich und er war DH-Rennfahrer...

so war das gemeint


----------



## noFlooder (26. Dezember 2003)

Is jetzt zwar kein Spruch, aber trotzdem 

Ich bin mit nem Kollege heut biken gewesen und im Wald lag noch Schnee, der auf den Wegen sehr plattgedrückt und rutschig war.
Naja, irgendwie simma doch recht schnell gewesen bis der weg von einer 2-3m langen zugefrorenen Pfütze versperrt war.
Mein Freund ist mit Mühe und Not noch drübergekommen aber ich musste schon ambremsen und konn mich auf der Püftze an den Wegrand retten.
Uns gegenüber standen zwei alte Damen die einen Gesichtsausdruck hatten, als würden ihr grad ein paar Aliens mit dem Raumschiff Essen-Auf-Rädern bringen.
Das war einfach herrlich ....


----------



## Speichennippel (6. Januar 2004)

Hatte eine alte Telekom Hose an, so eine mit Posthörnchen:

"Guck mal, der Postbote kommt"

Nett war auch 

"geiler Asch "

oder

"Hast Du keine Klingel ?" - "Ne ich hab doch Licht"


----------



## Racegirl (6. Januar 2004)

Neujahrstour: (naja, vielleicht war es der Restalkohol)

Sie: Blabla irgendwelche Probleme mit der Gabel
Er: Mach mal etwas weniger Luft rein!
Sie: Tolle Idee is ne Stahlfedergabel!


----------



## jones (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hol mir meine Zeitungen (bike, mtb usw.) immer in den Pausen in der Schule im Bahnhofskiosk nebenan.
Und natürlich muss ich dann auch immer gleich bischen durchblättern.

Was dann aber wirklich nervt sind die Typen die dann auch mit reinschauen aber keine Ahnung von Bikes haben. Da kommen dann immer solche Sprüche wie: Was kann des besonderes, wenn´s so viel kostet? - Muss man da nicht so feste treten?  

Jones


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (6. Januar 2004)

"Das ist ein Fussweg!"

oder 

Ich auf Strasse, am Rand Radweg für Geschwindigkeiten unter 20km/h und für Fully geeignet. Autofuc*er: "Hey, dort ist der Radweg!"


----------



## drivingghost (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LRG-Mitglied _
> *"Das ist ein Fussweg!"
> 
> oder
> ...




wenn ein radweg vorhanden ist dann fährt man auch auf dem.
wer es nicht macht der darf auch ruhig dumm angemacht werden.


----------



## SteffenScott (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von drivingghost _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ausser man fährt mitn rennad denn damit fährt keiner freiwillig den radweg lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (8. Januar 2004)

Ich stehe vor dem Kühlregal und will mir ein Getränk aussuchen .

Bäckereifachverkäuferin : Was darfs denn sein ?

renato :                            Ich suche etwas zu trinken , 
                                         bin ein wenig dehydriert . 

Bäckereifachverkäuferin : Ach ja , das kenn ich .
                                         Ist schon lästig wenn die Brille so 
                                         beschlägt .

renato :                            Genau


----------



## SteffenScott (8. Januar 2004)

geil


----------



## why56 (9. Januar 2004)

So ein
Teures Teil
 und keine
Klingel?


----------



## ILJA (10. Januar 2004)

nen kumpel fragt: wie teuer wird denn dein bike so kommen?
ich dann: naja so 3200 in dem dreh!
er: waaaas? da könnt ich mir ja *rechn rechn rechn* X-kilo von dem grünen gewächs kaufen


----------



## drivingghost (10. Januar 2004)

nur vom bike hat man länger was als von diesem zeugs zum rauchen, versuch das deinem kumpel mal beizubringen, viellecht steigt er um?!?


----------



## skyline (10. Januar 2004)

Ja gut die Standartsprüche kennt man ja. Mittlerweile hängst mir auch echt zum Hals raus ständig erklären zu müssen, dass es wirklich GUT ist, wenn nur ein Gang und ne starre Gabel das Rädchen schmücken.
Ne nette Story hab ich aber auch noch. Letzten Sommer war ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs, wir hatte nur Lust auf Straße und deshalb die Schwalbe Hurricanes drauf. Auf jeden Fall sind wir mit knapp 25 an so nem Mann auf ner Rennratte vorbeigegurkt. Der Blick von ihm war schon nicht schlecht. Ihn hatte dann wohl der Ehrgeiz gepackt und er schmiss sich richtig in die Pedale. Wieder mit uns aufgeschlossen erzählte er so Sachen von älter aber er könne immer noch mithalten und die Frage warum wir so schnell wären kam auch noch. Wir zwei haben uns angeguckt und ich meinte nur, wieso schnell? Das hier ist schnell! Dann haben wir das rumgurken gelassen und uns wieder ein bisschen angestrengt. Das Letze, was ich von ihm gesehen hab war der hochrote Kopf und der offene Mund als wir dann davonzogen. Dieser Anblick war dann richtig Gold wert!


----------



## Nforcer (14. Januar 2004)

Heute war ich mit Kollegen Biken, und dann waren wir im Wald an nem Sprung und sind da ganz normal gejumpt bis wir dann gemerkt haben, dass unten zwei kleine Kinder standen (vom Spielplatz nebenan) und gesagt haben "Zugabe Zugabe" " Bitte noch einmal" und den Wunsch konnte ich ihnen als Poser nicht verwähren


----------



## hptaccv (17. Januar 2004)

'Forza, forza, forza!!' 
(Italien, 34°, steiler Schotterweg, himmelwärts keuchend)
(..oder auch abwärts, enger Straßenpaß, nach mehrmaligen hin und her Überholspielchen mit einem kranken Lieferwagenfahrer)

Ich glaube auch daß in den Bergen oberhalb der Baumgrenze der gegenseitige Respekt größer ist als in der Stadt.. Hab da selten was negatives gehört.


----------



## OliTheKing (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,  

Spruch 1: Was da wollen sie hoch fahren!  (Wanderer beim Beginn de Panzeplattenanstiegs zum Brocken; bis zu 30% in der Spitze) Antwort: Na klar!!

Spruch 2: Haben Sie keine Klingel ( Standartfrage von Wanderern wenn mam laut Vorsicht bitte!! ruft) und dann langsam natürlich langsam vorrbeifährt.

Spruch 3: Hier dürfen Sie aber nicht fahren (Wanderer auf dem Geotheweg am Brocken

Und das noch: Mir hat mal ein Wanderer einen   geziegt, weil er mich im Winter auf dem Torfhaus gesehen hat

Cioa 

OliTheKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (25. Januar 2004)

heute auf dem katzenbuckel beim schneebiken. ging leider nicht so gut weil abertausende kinder und eltern mit schlitten unterwegs waren. 

- ja, der hat winterreifen drauf
- hätt der nen gepäckträger dran könnt er uns mitnehmen
- kuck mal, der fährt mim rad hier 
- ziehst du mich hoch?
- du hast dein brot vergessen (versteh ich nich, was soll das heissen?)
- schau mal , der spinnt ja

das wars glaub, alles in ner halben stunde. hat keinen spass gamacht dort obe, die ganzen kinder, die ich nicht plattfahren will.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Januar 2004)

vor nen paar tagen, verschneite kleine innerörtliche straße, ca. 50 jährige:

"boah, mim fahrrad. des is ja lebensgefährlich"


----------



## larrypuh (30. Januar 2004)

gestern mittag. kam grad aus der stadt und fuhr gemütlich (30) aufm radweg. 
kommt da doch so n opa mit hut und kippe im mund auf nem alden damenrad aus der seitenstraße gebogen vor mir auf den radweg (ohne zu schauen). ich vollbremsung mit ungewolltem nose-wheely. fuxteufelswild schrei ich ihn an  was das soll. ...keine reaktion...ich runter auf die straße, um ihn von der seite anzumachen. 
er: imme schö lings überhole!

...ich war fix und fertig


----------



## Nforcer (31. Januar 2004)

Wie geil da fahr ich so in Richtung Wald, und dann kommt sonne gruppe Bunnys, die garnet mal so schlecht aussahen und dann hab ich schon von "weitem" gehört "Sexy Helm" dann bin ich weiter an denen vorbei gefahren und dann ist mir eine hinterher gerannt und hat gerufen "Ich liebe dich"


----------



## BlueIceDragon (31. Januar 2004)

Nforcer schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann hab ich schon von "weitem" gehört "Sexy Helm"...
> .... "Ich liebe dich"



Hersteller???
Modell???
Größe???
Farbe???

Bidddddeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## dorfbewohner (31. Januar 2004)

Tja, Biken macht halt insgesamt ungemein attraktiv 
Beispiel:
<----------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (31. Januar 2004)

Nforcer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geil da fahr ich so in Richtung Wald, und dann kommt sonne gruppe Bunnys, die garnet mal so schlecht aussahen und dann hab ich schon von "weitem" gehört "Sexy Helm" dann bin ich weiter an denen vorbei gefahren und dann ist mir eine hinterher gerannt und hat gerufen "Ich liebe dich"




meinte sie jetzt den helm oder dich    
oder die kiddies immer mit"boah is das ein geiles rad, komplett schwarz"


----------



## Nforcer (31. Januar 2004)

BlueIceDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Hersteller???
> Modell???
> Größe???
> Farbe???
> ...



Casco Vamose
größe L in Silber/Grau   
Man wär ich mal stehengeblieben... naja war schon spät und ich wollte lieber biken


----------



## Boandl (31. Januar 2004)

Nforcer schrieb:
			
		

> Casco Vamose
> größe L in Silber/Grau
> Man wär ich mal stehengeblieben... naja war schon spät und ich wollte lieber biken



Hast du schlau gemacht, die wollen dich nur vom biken abbringen!


----------



## Masterambrosius (2. Februar 2004)

Wennst den falschen sattel hast, wärs aufgrund des Taubheitsgefühls eh nit so ergötzend gewesen!


----------



## Azrael (3. Februar 2004)

Downhill letzte woche. Es schneit und wir benutzen sie autobahn (2m breiter forstweg). Es tut einen Schlag das es mich beinahe vom rad haut. Steht 50m weiter ein Förster mit noch rauchender flinte. 
Förster: "Ihr wisst das heute Treibjagt ist? Ihr solltet besser auf die schilder achten!" 
Ich: "Welche schilder?"
Förster: "Die oben!"
Ich: "Da stehen keine."
Förster: "Dann hat die wohl keiner aufgestellt. Bei schnee ist ja sowieso keiner im wald!"  

Na klasse! Der abschlusskommentar hat mir dann den rest gegeben:"Fahrt vorsichtig und redet miteinander sonst werdet ihr noch erschossen!"


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Februar 2004)

das is krass aber am besten find ich immernoch wie es einen wie mich beim schießen zurückwirft,ich wieg nur 55kg und da hat mir 1schuss gelangt,mich hats schön nach hinten gehaun und die schulter tat auch ein bissl weh
da bleib ich lieber bei kleinkaliber


----------



## martinf (3. Februar 2004)

hptaccv schrieb:
			
		

> 'Forza, forza, forza!!'
> (Italien, 34°, steiler Schotterweg, himmelwärts keuchend)
> (..oder auch abwärts, enger Straßenpaß, nach mehrmaligen hin und her Überholspielchen mit einem kranken Lieferwagenfahrer)
> 
> Ich glaube auch daß in den Bergen oberhalb der Baumgrenze der gegenseitige Respekt größer ist als in der Stadt.. Hab da selten was negatives gehört.




34 Grad, wieviel % wären das?


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Februar 2004)

sind bei knapp 40% oder


----------



## Sandi (3. Februar 2004)

martinf schrieb:
			
		

> 34 Grad, wieviel % wären das?



...ich glaub, er hat damit eher die Temperatur gemeint


----------



## frorider (3. Februar 2004)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich glaub, er hat damit eher die Temperatur gemeint




Glaub ich auch. 34° wären ca. 75%, also ganz schön heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyBiker (3. Februar 2004)

Pass of do, ich hohl dich gleich vom Rad!


----------



## Gotteshand (4. Februar 2004)

virm volleyballtraining , sohn unseres sportlehrers guckt mien bike an :

Er : Hey das sieht doch ma geil aus , können ja ma ne tour machen
Ich: kommt drauf an
Er: ja so normal , ich würd ma sagen wir fahren in burbach aufn stegskopf (ungefähr 10 kilometer ununterbrochen bergauf und ich mit dualbike...)
Ich: ne bergauf is net drin
Er: Toll, mega bike und dann kommste damit noch netma ´bergauf? was is  das denn für ein scheissding? 
Ich: eins zum bergruntefahren und net berghoch (is zwar en dualbike aber das lassen wir mal aussen vor)

zwar keine mega tolle geschichte aber immerhin


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Februar 2004)

dann leg dir ne ordentliche cc schleuder zu und verheiz ihn


----------



## ILJA (4. Februar 2004)

Gotteshand schrieb:
			
		

> virm volleyballtraining , sohn unseres sportlehrers guckt mien bike an :
> 
> Er : Hey das sieht doch ma geil aus , können ja ma ne tour machen
> Ich: kommt drauf an
> ...



lad du ihn doch mal auf ne "tour" ein   
er wird bestimmt seinen spaß haben!


----------



## Gotteshand (4. Februar 2004)

*g* ok , könnte klappen , bei uns in der gegend gibts genug sachen die ich in die "tour" einbauen würde


----------



## Brennende Asche (23. Juni 2008)

Nach einem Marathonrennen (Rückreise mit der Bahn) habe ich noch die Startnummer am Rad. Eine winzige Oma (im Maßstab Oma war die eigentlich voll knuffig ) baut sich vor mir auf (obwohl ich nur 1,66 groß bin überrag ich sie deutlich):

- Du bist voll der Angeber. Du fährst gar keine Rennen.
- Ja? (Überrascht)
- (hebt leicht die Stimme, lächelt überlegen) Ja, weil die bei der Tour de France, die Räder sehen ganz anders aus.
- Achso ja, dann ist das wohl so.

und lächele sie so freundlich an wie ich nur irgendwie kann und sie lächelt total sonnig zurück, dreht sich auf der Stelle um und verschwindet in ihr Abteil .


----------



## Cuberius (23. Juni 2008)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Nach einem Marathonrennen (Rückreise mit der Bahn) habe ich noch die Startnummer am Rad. Eine winzige Oma (im Maßstab Oma war die eigentlich voll knuffig ) baut sich vor mir auf (obwohl ich nur 1,66 groß bin überrag ich sie deutlich):
> 
> - Du bist voll der Angeber. Du fährst gar keine Rennen.
> - Ja? (Überrascht)
> ...



Geil, solche Omis liebe ich.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2008)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Nach einem Marathonrennen (Rückreise mit der Bahn) habe ich noch die Startnummer am Rad. Eine winzige Oma (im Maßstab Oma war die eigentlich voll knuffig ) baut sich vor mir auf (obwohl ich nur 1,66 groß bin überrag ich sie deutlich):
> 
> - Du bist voll der Angeber. Du fährst gar keine Rennen.
> - Ja? (Überrascht)
> ...



fuchsig fuchsig.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2008)

Neulich im Harz: Grade ein bisschen kniffelige Stelle.
Eine von zwei Omas mit Stock: ICH hab ja schon beim Gehen Probleme!
:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaval (23. Juni 2008)

vor 2 wochen gehört (beides in wien simmering) 

waren mitn rennrad unterwegs. fuhren langsam (ca. 15-20kmh) richtung roter ampel...
meine eine frau "warum fahrt ihr am radweg??"
war das erstemal das sich jemand aufregt das wirn radweg benutzn 


dann ca. 500m später...

rad und fussweg war in einem. auf der linken seite war der radlfahrer und auf der rechten seite der fussgänger eingezeichnet!

wir rollen auf 2 "männer" zu. einer weicht links aus einer rechts.
meint der rechts "warum fahrt ihr in der mitte! seht doch das hier der fussgeherteil ist" 

solln wir über seinen freund drüber fahren???


----------



## Lynus (23. Juni 2008)

Wanderer: "Den Weg dürft ihr aber eigentlich nicht runter fahren, der ist zu schmal."
Ich: "Dann laßt uns schnell runter fahren, bevor´s jemand sieht."


----------



## arseburn (23. Juni 2008)

Grundsätzlich habe ich mir bei Nacht angewöhnt, dem Fussvolk zuvorzukommen, in dem ich schon auf große Distanz schon rufe: MACH MAL LICHT AN...ich habe noch nicht einen dummen Kommentar darauf erwiedert bekommen sondern nur "reumütiges an die Seite huschen" geerntet


----------



## Anto (23. Juni 2008)

Hab das sogar schon öfter gehört, so in etwa:
_"Fahrradfahren im Wald? Ist das nicht verboten? Autos dürfen doch auch nicht im Wald fahren... tottertotter und blablabla"_


----------



## hardcoreidiot (24. Juni 2008)

Wachtmeister : " Die Lampe ist aber zu hell für den Straßenverkehr !"    ich : 

wir sitzen auf der bank , bikes angelehnt , kommt en türke vorbei : " ey alta , geiles bike , ich geb dir 100 euro dafür !"  ich :     er : wieder gegangen 

ich hatte kein bock zu heizen und bin hinter so nem alten pärchen mit hollandrad gefahren . irgendwann dreht sich die frau rum , schreit laut , verreist es steuer und schafft so eine klaffende lücke in der mitte ...... ich dann genervt überholt und noch ein freundliches dankeschön ....sie zu ihrem mann : " die Mountainbiker werden auch schon immer unverschämter !"   ich :  

wir saßen mal wieder auf der bank , alle mit den dirbikes .... kommt en 50 jähriger mit nem damenrad vorbei , wo vorne und hinten taschen dran sind ... der typ sah aus wie der typische beamte , schwächlich , halbglatze , brille und polohemd .... fährt  langsam an uns ran  , ruft dann :" na ihr hosen********r ?! "  und radelt dann weg was das zeug hält ..........  ich glaube er war stolz darauf das seiner frau zu erzählen ,oder so   wir haben uns stundenlang besickt ......

zwar nicht auf dem bike passiert , aber : wir zu ner gruppe von 6 mann in die bonner ubahn ..... auf der treppe kommt uns ne 40 jährige frau entgegen .... in winterjacke , und ohne hose     und sagt zu uns :" ihr kleinen dreckigen möchtegernjugendlichen , ver****t euch aus meiner stadt !"     .... wiedermal ein mehrstündiger lachanfall ..... 

oder ein netter obdachloser in der bahn .... hatte wohl auch schon einen im kahn ... guckt unsere gruppe an und sagt : JAAAAA , JAAA  MUHAHAHA .... und lacht jedesmal so behindert das wir auch alle lachen mussten .... das ganze dann 7 mal .... dann hat er gemerkt , das wir über ihn und nicht mit ihm lachen und ist ausgestiegen :


kölner ubahn : radfahren verboten , wir also bikes runtergeschoben ..... uns unten draufgesetzt ..... dann ist die bahn gekommen , wir stehen da , mein kumpel rolllt 4 cm nach vorne , da schreit der bahnfahrer , reißt die tür auf , rennt über den bahnsteig zu meinem kumpel , schreit ihn an :" ich lass dich gleich hier rauswerfen du randalierer !"  ..fuchtelt mim zeigefinger rum , dreht sich um , rennt wieder in die bahn , fährt weiter ......... auch wenn sich das jetzt bescheuert anhört , das ist passiert ! wir haben erstmal 10 minuten rumgestanden und konnten nicht fassen was da gerade passiert war . 



an viele sachen erinner ich mich aber schon garnichtmehr. aber ich muss euch rechtgeben ,das es mittlerweile wohl ein volkssport zu sein scheint mtb ler zu beleidigen etc.


----------



## arseburn (24. Juni 2008)

Manchmal frage ich mich, in welcher Welt ihr lebt, dass da solche Freaks rumaufen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goon (24. Juni 2008)

Meine Freundin und ich fahren eine Tour, vor un eine Gruppe Spaziergänger, ich bimmel, meine Freundin bimmelt, wir bimmeln zusammen, keine Raektion, dann mache ich ne scharfe Bremsung, die Meute schreckt auf, "Mensch hast Du kleine Klingel" , da habe ich nur den Kopf geschüttelt .  (Vieleicht mal weniger schnattern untereinander)

Ich fahre von E - Werden nach E - Kupferdreh die Serpentinen hoch und runter, auf dem kurzen steilen Anstieg bei "Kutel" , fährt ein Auto mit Jugendliche vorbei, " Pantanie Pantanie Pantanie " und winken ganz vergnügt, fand ich ganz witzig  .


----------



## robert-muc (24. Juni 2008)

Das übliche halt. "Mach Licht an du *unverständlich*" (Gut, ist zwar nicht wirklich dunkel aber kann man ja machen, also eingeschaltet) und gleich drauf: "Mach den Scheiss sofort aus, das ist ja viel zu hell *diverse Beschimpfungen* Früher gabs sowas nicht *brummel*Adolf*brummel*KZ*brummel*"
Stimmt:Früher gabs nur schrottreife 2,4W Dynamo-Funzeln.

Münchner Stadtverkehr, also permanente Benutzung der (mittlerweile wieder abgebauten, weil kaum effektiv) Hupe.Die ist zwar sehr laut, bringt aber genau null.Da gabs sowas z.b.:
Gehupt, nix passiert, nochmal ordentlich gehupt, rechts überholt und der überholte fängt an zu schreien "Hast du keine Klingel du *****".
Reicht eine Drucklufthupe nicht?


----------



## Tipo Allegro (24. Juni 2008)

Frau mit Hund im Wald: 

"Da hinten ist so ein Typ...der hat mir seinen Pe..s gezeigt. Begleiten sie mich aus dem Wald?" 

Arbeitskollege:

Er: "Du immer mit deinem Fahrrad...willst du mir nicht mein Motorrad     abkaufen?"

Ich: "Ne..behalt deinen Mist."

Er: "Warum?"

Ich: "Da sind keine Pedale dran!"

Mein Chef:

"Das sind mir ganz klar 300 PS zu wenig."

Rentner die mir !! entgegen !! kommen und keinen Platz gemacht haben:

"Haben sie keine Klingel???!!!"

Als ich die Situation verarbeitet hatte war ich zuhause...


----------



## Kossi (24. Juni 2008)

Ich komm nen Singletrail runter, der am Ende auf nen Fahhradweg stösst.
In der letzten kleinen Kurve steht auf einmal jemand an nem Baum und entleert seine Blase: "Boah neee, ne! Ihr **** MTBler lasst einen noch nichtmal in Ruhe pinkeln!" 

Das beste daran..... die Helm-Cam lief schön mit....


----------



## maatik (24. Juni 2008)

Der Klassiker:

Auf dem Fußweg:

Er ein Frühpensionär mit Hund und Affinität zum Hilfssheriff, vor ihm 2 Chicks und ich gaanz knapp an ihm vorbei um dann die Chicks zu schneiden.

Als ich an ihm vorbei war kommt ein sehr kurzes, enorm lautes  , sehr tiefes  und ganz knackig befehlendes 

*´S FUßWEG !! *

Leute, ich bin dermassen erschrocken das ich Mühe hatte die 2 Chicks nicht übern Haufen zu fahren. Was für ein Organ !  Seitdem ist das in unserer Gruppe der Leitspruch


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Juni 2008)

Kossi schrieb:


> Das beste daran..... die Helm-Cam lief schön mit....


Youtube???


----------



## DonPhilippe (25. Juni 2008)

Worte gibts bei uns weniger, dann schon gleich Taten. 

War mal mit zwei Kumpels auf ner Tour, danach noch auf n Eis in der Fußgängerzone.
Also ich grad so quer auf dem Oberrohr sitze / lehne und mein Eis esse, kommt ein alter Benz (Anwohner-PKW) mit altem Fahrer (Anwohner) auf mich zu. Als ich gerade Schwung holen will um aufzustehen und aus der Bahn zu gehen, gibt der Benz Gas und fährt auf mich zu, so schnell konnt ich gar nicht reagieren. Aber ich hatte Glück. Seine Stoßstange griff irgendwie gut auf meinem Reifen und der ganze Benz hob sich in die Luft, so 30-40cm. Ich hab kaum was gespürt davon. 
Als er wieder runtergeknallt ist, bin ich natürlich schnellstens aus dem Weg, war total verdattert. 
Er hat Gas gegeben wie Harry und ist um die Ecke. Meine Kumpels sind ihm hinterher und haben ihn aus dem Auto gezogen.
Er hat irgendwas gefaselt von wegen er sei sehr krank und so Gedöns, war anscheinend nicht mehr ganz bei Sinnen. 
Toll dass solche Leute noch Autofahren dürfen...

Nachdem weder an meinem Bike noch an mir irgendwein Schaden entstanden ist, hab ichs darauf beruhen lassen...


----------



## Kossi (25. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Youtube???



Ist leider ohne Ton.
Am Ende steht er vor Kopf in den Büschen:
Google-Video


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2008)

Als ich letztens mit Trinkrucksack auf den Drachenfels hochgeradelt bin, meinte so ein schnuckeliger Renter auf Platt,
*" Lurens, der hätt de Fallschirm och schon dobei "*  !
Sehr amüsant !


----------



## Schlammcatcher (25. Juni 2008)

"Die Jungs haben richtig Spaß gehabt"
Ein Fußgänger zu seiner weiblichen Begleitung, als wir völlig verschlammt an ihnen vorbei fuhren.

"Ihr hatt Räder für e paar honnert Mark un hatt noch net ens Schutzbleche draan"
Ein älterer Herr auf einer Bank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (25. Juni 2008)

Gestern im Biergarten, ein Rollerfahrer stellt sich neben mir:
"Es gibt halt keine gescheiten Fahrräder mehr, kein Ständer, keine Schutzbleche, kein Licht,kein Gepäckträger"


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juni 2008)

ich hätte gesagt: stimmt! gescheite motorräde rgibts auch nicht mehr... dafür nur so ein rollerschrott!


----------



## Edith L. (25. Juni 2008)

Ich befahre in irgendeinem Wald hier nen Trail. 
Da taucht vor mir nen Fußgänger auf. 
Ich klingel kurz (ping). 
Er tritt zur Seite.
Beim dankenden Vorbeifahren höre ich völlig überraschend noch:

"Danke fürs Klingeln"


----------



## damista (25. Juni 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wir sitzen auf der bank , bikes angelehnt ...
> 
> ...


Fahrt ihr auch ab und an mal?


----------



## FunkyRay (25. Juni 2008)

DonPhilippe schrieb:


> ... Aber ich hatte Glück. Seine Stoßstange griff irgendwie gut auf meinem Reifen und der ganze Benz hob sich in die Luft, so 30-40cm. Ich hab kaum was gespürt davon.
> Als er wieder runtergeknallt ist, bin ich natürlich schnellstens aus dem Weg, war total verdattert...



Gut das nen Benz Heckgetrieben ist, wie hättest sonst dein Beik wieder drunter hervor bekommen?! Aber gute Werbung für Reifen und Felge, kannst mir ja Marke und Typ von beidem zukommen lassen - DT 4.1 und RR?


----------



## mother lode (25. Juni 2008)

Rentnerproblematik:

Feldweg bergauf, eine größere Gruppe männl. u. weibl. Rentner füllt den Weg (verständlicherweise) in seiner ganzen Breite aus. 
Ich lasse auf ca. 10 km/h abrollen und nähere mich von hinten der Gruppe und mache mich nach einigen Augeblicken durch ein zurückhaltendes "Entschuldigung" bemerkbar. 
Warte, bis die Entdeckung dem Rest der Gruppe mittels rufen mitgeteilt wurde und fange dann an, die Fußgänger zu überholen. 
Verständlicherweise klappt das mit der Wahrnehmung im höheren Alter nicht mehr so toll, aber als dann jede zweite ältere Dame einen Schreianfall kriegt während ich neben ihr mit ca. 10-12 km/h vorbeifahre, bin ich dann auch kurz vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch. Meine Güte, was für eine Hysterie!!!

Andere Situation - Staatsdiener:

Komme in der Stadt an eine Fußgängerampel - für jede Fahrbahnseite eine eigene Ampelphase, in der Mitte eine Verkehrsinsel. 
Überquere bei GRÜN mit anderen Fußgängern im Schritttempo die erste Seite, komme auf der Insel balancierend zum stehen während sich ein Polizeiwagen nähert, langsamer wird und schließlich neben mir hält: 

-"Ob ich denn nicht sehen könne - die Ampel sei rot?!" 
-"Doch, doch, deswegen halte ich ja hier."
-"Sie sind aber grad bei rot über die Ampel gefahren etc. etc."
-"Diese Seite war gerade grün."
-"Sie sind bei rot über die Ampel gefahren." (fährt langsam weiter)

Hab ihn dann mit einem evtl. etwas überheblichen "Jaja!" verabschiedet  und, nachdem er ein paar Meter weiter war, die rote Ampel überquert, da kein Auto kam...
Fands eigentlich ganz witzig...


----------



## dosi511 (25. Juni 2008)

Und das traurige ist, er hätte dir unberechtigt ne Strafe geben können  Wobei ich bisher nur gute Erfahrung mit der Polizei machte


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Juni 2008)

Gespräch mit nem Männchem in Grün, stehen am Berg, jedes Baumarktrad hat da am Ende locker 50km/h drauf):

+Sie sind gerade zu schnell gefahren
-Njo, hab kein Tacho
+Sie haben ein Auto überholt, dass selbst schon etwas zu schnell war (sie zogen es gerade raus)
-Naja, das Auto ist spontan langsamer geworden (hatte wohl gerade die Bullen entdeckt), da bin ich halt "vorbeigerollt"
+Vorbeigerollt mit 58km/h in ner 30er Zone, ahhhha
-Habs Radl bissl aufgerüstet scheint doch erheblich was auszumachen. ... *auf Uhr guck* Ich muss übrigens bald in der Schule sein
+Naja, ich will das ni nochmal sehen aber kannst weiterfahren.
-Danke

Moral: Besagtes überholtes Auto bzw. die Fahrerin durfte zahlen und am nächsten Tag blitzen die Vögel mich mit 64km/h -.-
Was solls hab kein Kennzeichen und die Messung stammt nur grob vom Tacho was ich dann dochma angebaut habe


----------



## mother lode (25. Juni 2008)

Schon - ich kann mich bisher kaum beschweren. Diese Konfrontation ist sowieso recht gesittet verlaufen.

Nochwas:

Neulich, als ich vom Händler als Proberad für ein paar Tage das Stomp mit XRC100 und XR Carbon etc. hatte und nach einer Ausfahrt in der Stadt einem Freund begegnet bin, kamen zwei Passanten zu dem an einem Baum geparkten Rad hin, begutachteten es kurz und ließen sich dann darüber aus, wie unverständlich soetwas sei und daß man es auch übertreiben könne.
Die Kiste sah zugegebenermaßen schon ziemlich spacig aus und klar kann man sich auch mit anderem begnügen. 
Ich sehe trotzdem nicht ein, wieso ich irgendjemandem Rechenschaft darüber schuldig sein sollte und finde es schon beinahe unangenehm, auf dem Weg von oder zu einer Tour mit den Fahrrädern durch die Stadt zu fahren - auch deshalb, weil (wirklich) viele Leute aus Unachtsamkeit auf gekennzeichneten Radwegen rumspazieren und einen wahrscheinlich gleich für einen beknackten Snob oder Rowdie halten, wenn man mit 25-30 km/h an ihnen vorbeifährt. Ich mecker bei diesen "Straßensperren" fast nie aber die Trägheit einiger Menschen ist echt bemerkenswert.
Im Prinzip ist das ganze wie ein Singletrail und eine recht gute Übung. Die Fußgänger sind wie Bäume, nur mit Eigengeschwindigkeit...

Ach ja, geblitzt wurde ich neulich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisi (25. Juni 2008)

Mein Spruch wenn mal wieder mit mir geschimpft wird:

Entschuldigen Sie vielmals,wenn ich gewusst hätte das Sie hier unterwegs sind wäre ich zu Hause geblieben.

Reaktion:


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Juni 2008)

Kossi schrieb:


> Ist leider ohne Ton.
> Am Ende steht er vor Kopf in den Büschen:
> Google-Video


Nett ist auch diese Joggerpolonaise im Zeitlupentempo

Hab zwar grade keinen Spruch, aber neulich hat mich ein Autofahrer angehupt, weil ich ihn auf dem Radweg mit ca.25Km/h überholt hab(ca 100m vor einer Kreuzung mit stockendem Verkehr). Hab mich dann mit einem netten Gruß verabschiedet


----------



## sunboy (25. Juni 2008)

Bei einer Abfahrt geht ein Paar mit Hund vor mir, ich klingel, sie gehen zur Seite.
Gerade, als ich mich bedanken will:
"Vielen Dank, dass sie geklingelt haben, sonst hätten wir sie gar nicht bemerkt!"

Lol, ich will nur noch so nette Fußgänger haben


----------



## DonPhilippe (26. Juni 2008)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Gut das nen Benz Heckgetrieben ist, wie hättest sonst dein Beik wieder drunter hervor bekommen?! Aber gute Werbung für Reifen und Felge, kannst mir ja Marke und Typ von beidem zukommen lassen - DT 4.1 und RR?




Meine Fresse, du hast recht. Ich hab tatsächlich n ganzen Tag nix anderes zu tun als mir Stories zu überlegen, mit denen ich hier im Forum einen auf dicke Hose machen kann... Verdammt...


----------



## Kossi (26. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nett ist auch diese Joggerpolonaise im Zeitlupentempo


Naja, das ist ganz schön steil in der Stelle. Kommt im Vid vielleicht nicht so rüber.
Da fahr ich mit dem Rad auch nur in Zeitlupe rauf... 


Fußgänger bei meiner Vorbeifahrt:"Mein Gott, das ist doch hier kein Fahrradweg!"
Antwort:"Oh doch! Und sie laufen gerade mitten drauf rum!" 
Fußgänger:"Echt jetzt!? S.cheisse!"


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juni 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Schon - ich kann mich bisher kaum beschweren. Diese Konfrontation ist sowieso recht gesittet verlaufen.
> 
> Nochwas:
> 
> ...



was denkst du was ich mir anhören kann wenn ich mit lefty durch die stadt zu trails bike...

"du hast das bloß ne halbe gabel"
"du hast die hälfte vergessen"
"mein gott sieht das gefährlich aus, pass auf das du nicht stürzt"
"hält das"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (26. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> was denkst du was ich mir anhören kann wenn ich mit lefty durch die stadt zu trails bike...
> 
> "du hast das bloß ne halbe gabel"
> "du hast die hälfte vergessen"
> ...



[ätzmodus an] 
Diese Art der Aufmerksamkeitserregung hat doch der Kanonenteilfahrer sonst aber recht gerne! Ansonsten würde einen doch nichts abhalten, etwas Besseres zu fahren! 
[ätzmodus aus]


----------



## 888_rc2x (26. Juni 2008)

als ich neulich auf meim hometrail unterwegs war kam ich an ne stelle wos kurz runter und dannach gleich wieder hoch get. ich also soff gegeben und seh wie auf der anderen seite ne kleine gruppe "älterer herrschaften" auch rentner genannt über die kuppe kommt. ich ruf achtung weil ich die ja net übernhaufen fahren will und die gehn auch ganz brav auf die seite aber in den moment wo ich an denen vorbei fahr tritt son alter sack vor und packt mich am arm und reist mich fast vom rad....mit dem komentar ich hätte sie fast übernhaufen gefahren und was mir einfallen würde hier zu fahren des sei ein wanderweg :-o....war nur ca en halber meter platz aber naja.....bin dann mit ner passenden geste weiter gefahren...=)
ansonnste kann ich aber keine schlechten erlebnisse mit dem "fußvolk" verbuchen


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Juni 2008)

Das Übliche...

"LICHT AN! Und hier dürfen Sie nicht fahren, das ist ein Fußweg!" (Am hellichten Tag auf einem RADweg.)

"Fahr auf dem Radweg, du Rowdy!" (Den ich gerade verlassen hatte, um genau dem pöbelnden Zeitgenossen auszuweichen, weil der nämlich mitten drauf stand.)

"Musst du auf der Straße fahren? Da drüben ist der Radweg!" (War ein Gehweg. Aber naja, ich bin ja nicht so.) 2 Minuten später: "Musst du hier auf dem Gehweg fahren? Fahr doch auf der Straße!" - ohne Worte

Ansonsten die üblichen Beschimpfungen, wobei ich mir einbilde, meistens rücksichtsvoll zu fahren. Aber ich scheine nur immer auf die Idioten zu treffen. Lustige Sprüche fallen mir gerade keine ein, gab es aber sicher auch.

Ach ja, der äußerst geistreiche Klassiker: "Für die Tour de France bist du hier falsch." (auf dem MTB)


----------



## Hellspawn (26. Juni 2008)

"da wollt ihr hoch? Nach viel Spaß!"
(hatten wir )


----------



## keroson (26. Juni 2008)

goon schrieb:


> Meine Freundin und ich fahren eine Tour, vor un eine Gruppe Spaziergänger, ich bimmel, meine Freundin bimmelt, wir bimmeln zusammen, keine Raektion, dann mache ich ne scharfe Bremsung, die Meute schreckt auf, "Mensch hast Du kleine Klingel" , da habe ich nur den Kopf geschüttelt .  (Vieleicht mal weniger schnattern untereinander)



Kenn ich:
Fahr von hinten auf zwei schnatternde Stockgeherinnen zu. Ruf einaml laut Achtung, nix passiert, nochmal: "Achtung" !!! wiesder nix. wird mir zu blöd, die zwei sollen von mir aus taub sein. Blockier hinten, erschrecken sich beide, gehen auf die Seite, im vorbeifahren die eine: Man hätte sich ja bemerkbar machen können


----------



## kosh_hh (27. Juni 2008)

komme mit einem Wanderer ins Gespräch. Während des Gesprächs trinke ich, mithilfe meines Trinkschlauchs, aus meiner Trinkblase. Der Wanderer fragt: "Nehmen Sie da Sauerstoff zu sich?" Ich sage: "Ne, das ist Wasser. Wie kommen Sie denn auf Sauerstoff?"

Sagt der Wanderer: "Heut morgen bin ich den Brocken rauf gewandert, da haben mich die ganze Zeit japsende Radfahrer überholt und dabei an ihren Schläuchen gesogen. Da dachte ich, die nehmen Sauerstoff zu sich."


----------



## Jierdan (27. Juni 2008)

stets gepanzert unterwegs:


Familie mit Kinderwagen:

"Da gehts aber rauf!?!"

Rentner I:

"Wa, mit Kerle wie dir hätte mir de Krieg gwonne!"

Rentner II:

"woah, jetz kommt oaner vo de Harte!"

Sohnemann zu Papa:

"Guck mal, der fährt da aber auch, wieso darf ich das net?!" <schmoll>


----------



## Jako (27. Juni 2008)

ein älteres ehepaar kam mir entgegen - ich gerade trailmäßig auf einem steilen , felsigen, verblockten abschnitt unterwegs...... "wahnsinn, unglaublich, das man hier noch fahrrad fahren kann, respekt.... das gibs doch gar nicht....." ich: "danke, danke geht schon....." 3 sek. später..... "oooohhhhhh haben sie sich verletzt? brauchen sie hilfe?" in dem moment habe ich mit samt bike eine vorwärtsrolle gemacht - ist aber nichts passiert - die 20m vorher, die sie mir zugeschaut haben, waren eigentlich deutlich schwerer zu fahren. die zwei waren wirklich nett.....


----------



## 2takter200 (27. Juni 2008)

zum ersten

also wenn ich den ganzen tag gearbeitet habe brauche ich kein fahrrad mehr zu fahren, da sieht man mal das da einer nicht ausgelastet ist.

zum zweiten

ihr mit euren bikes zerstört die ganze natur, und schreckt das wild auf.

zum dritten

mensch fahr langsam hier ist ein radweg den auch noch mehr leute benutzen. (und sowas muss man sich von jeans hosen fahrer anhöhren die den pullover sich um den ar.... gebunden haben damit man die dicke kiste nicht sieht.)

zum vierten

hey hier ist ein wanderweg der auch nur für uns gebaut wurde, das fahren ist hier verboten.ja nee iss klar gab ich zur antwort, aber auf meiner karte ist dieser als offizieller weg eingezeichnet und ruhe war.


----------



## Ollymann (4. Juli 2008)

Neben den üblichen schon zum Besten gegebenen Sprüchen hab ich noch ein nettes Erlebnis:

Bin zur Mittagszeit in Richtung Lieblingspizzeria geradelt und hab mir ne leckere Inferno geholt. Ungünstigerweise liegt diese in einer Fussgängerzone und wurde gerade strengstens auf Einhaltung der Regeln überwacht. Logischerweise bin ich auch angehalten worden - mit der Pizza auf dem Arm. Es folgte das übliche Gelaber und ich hab dann schon mal angefangen meine Pizza zu essen. Das konnte der Grüne Mann überhaupt nicht ab und wollte nen Aufstand machen. Hat erst mal mein Rad begutachtet, Klingel war dran, Lampen auch und sogar registriert! Ich hab ihm dann mit meinen Pizzafingern die Kohle für den Strafzettel gegeben. ;-)
Blöde Sprüche sind eigentlich nicht gefallen, weil ich die ganze Zeit sehr ironisch freundlich war und keine verbalen Ausrutscher hingelegt habe. War aber köstlich anzusehen, wie er innerlich am kochen war! ;-)

Der Hammer folgte aber 10 Minuten später!

Ich bin dem Rest Pizza weiter gefahren und plötzlich fährt aus einer kleinen Ausfahrt ein Renault Kastenwagen rückwärts über den Radweg raus!

Ich hab mich schon mit Pizza über Hemd verteilt an der Karre kleben sehen, aber im Bruchteil einer Sekunde die für mich einzig richtige Strategie verfolgt:
Den Pizzakarton frisbeemässig in den nächsten Vorgarten geworfen, den Lenker fest gegriffen bischen angebremst und mit der rechten Lenkerseite und dem hervorstehenden Hörnchen voll in die Karre 
geworfen!
Hat nen ziemlichen Krach und Bumms gemacht, mir aber nicht weh getan.
Die hintere Beifahrerseite war demenstsprechend mächtig verkratzt und eingedrückt!

Der Typ kam erst mal wild fluchend und gestikulierend aus seinem Wagen und wollte mir an die Wäsche. Na ja, nachdem ich dann vor ihm stand und ihm freundlich anbot, das er 2x schlagen dürfe und er danach das Echo seines Lebens für einen schnelleren Renteneintritt bekommt, hat er sich aufs Fluchen beschränkt!

Ich hab dann mit dem Handy bei der Polizei angerufen, dass die ihre Kollegen von der langweiligen Abzocke in der Fussgängerzone mal abziehen und zu mir schicken sollen, weil ich grad übern Haufen gefahren wurde.

Wtzigerweise kam dann der gleiche Polizist, wie schon in der FGZ, der fast wieder an zu kochen fing, weil er mich schon wieder mit einer Pizza sah!
Die war Dank meines grandiosen Frisbeewurfs wohlbehalten auf einem Rasen gelandet!

Ich sagte ihm nur, dass dies so nicht passiert wäre, wenn er mich vorhin nicht so unnöig aufgehalten hätte und dass ich gerne ne Anzeige gegen den Fahrer machen würde!
Bei mir folgte dann erst mal nen Breites Grinsen!

Man wollte mir dann zu schnelles Fahren vorwerfen und Rücksichtslosigkeit, aber ein Blick auf den Tacho und die angzeigte Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit  (die ja aufgrund des FGZ Erlebnisses
ziemlich gering war!) viel die Teilschuld schon mal weg!

Für ihn kam dann nen fetter Strafzettel raus, nen schöner Schaden, den er niemals repariert hat, welcher nach 6 Monaten voll anfing zu rosten und für mich für ca 150 Euro neue Biketeile, die aufgrund des Unfalls ersetzt werden  mussten!

Übrigens liebe ich meine Hörnchen!

2 Wochen später hab ich damit in einer engen Strasse, in der ich Vorfahrt hatte so einer Zickenschnitte den Aussenspiegel zerdeppert!

Sie wollte erst noch lospalavern, Polizei rufen usw.
Ich hab nur gefragt, wer denn hier Vorfahrt hatte und hab sie dann ihren Spiegel einsammeln lassen!

Schönen Gruss
Ollymann

PS: mein erstes Posting hier - geiles Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (4. Juli 2008)

Wahnsinns-Geschichte! Du bist ja ein ganz keckes Kerlchen!
Bist du einer von den "Wilden Kerlen"?


----------



## Ollymann (5. Juli 2008)

Nich ganz Timsky,

aber als Ex-Eishockey und Ex-Inlinehockey Spieler lass ich mir auch als End30iger nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen!

Gruss

Ollymann


----------



## Schlammcatcher (5. Juli 2008)

Oh, ein Berufsjugendlicher, der auf seine Kindereien auch noch stolz ist. Sehr symphatisch!
Ach ja: Don't feed the troll


----------



## Ollymann (5. Juli 2008)

@Schlammcatcher:

Oh, wusste gar nicht, das MTB-Fahren nur den unter 30ern erlaubt ist!

Wahrscheinlich lässt Du dich gerne über den Haufen fahren und hälst gerne auch den anderen nicht gebrochenen Arm hin, anstatt sich zu wehren.

Und zum Troll, fütter dich selber, aber pass dabei auf, dass Du alles in die richtigen Hals bekommst.

Schönen Gruss
Ollymann


----------



## Schlammcatcher (5. Juli 2008)

vielleicht triffst du ja mal auf nen Ex-Boxer, der sich auch nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lässt!

Ach, verdammt...don't feed the Zweit- oder Drittaccount


----------



## Ollymann (5. Juli 2008)

Ach Schlammcatcher, haben sie dich erst vor kurzem raus gelassen?
Ich hab hier weder ein Zweit-, Dritt- noch ein Trollaccount.

Dachte eigentlich, das wär hier ne coole Community, werde aber schon nach dem ersten Beitrag als Troll angeprangert - feine Bande ist das hier!

Und btw., einem Ex-Boxer würde ich auch nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen wollen!
(verdreh mal nicht alles)

Den Rest von deinen Ergüssen kannst Du mir gerne per PN schreiben, damit dieser Fred hier informativ bleibt.

Gruss
Ollymann


----------



## andi. (5. Juli 2008)

ich fand die story toll. lass dich net bequatschen


----------



## Dumens100 (5. Juli 2008)

haben wohl beide Fehler gemacht,da gibt es den Paragraph 1 hat jeder glaube ich schon mal was von gehört, aber das passiert leider öfters mit der Zeit stelt man sein Fahrstil darauf ein darum fahre ich lieber im Wald und auf Feldwegen in der Woche und am besten wenn der Himmel bedeckt ist und man hat freie Wege.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Juli 2008)

War mal wieder nett heute...
Auf dem Gipfel eines Berges mit DH-Strecke:
Wanderer: Und jetzt gehts ordentlich schnell bergab?!
Ich:Ja.
Wanderer: Aber Bremsen brauchen 's net oder?
Ich wollte schon antworten "Nee, die dicken Scheibenbremsen sind nur für mehr Hangabtriebskraft, zum Bremsen nehm ich immer die Bäume"

Später dann noch mit dem Bus zurück. Ich steige direkt neben der Talstation/DH-Streckenende mit Rad und Ausrüstung ein. 5 ältere Damen sitzen da. Nach einer Minute intensivster Musterung durch die Damen sagt schließlich eine: "Der fährt bestimmt irgendwo Rennen mit dem high-tech Rad"
ja, irgendwo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (5. Juli 2008)

andi. schrieb:


> ich fand die story toll. lass dich net bequatschen



ich auch.


----------



## kaii (9. Juli 2008)

Ich mache Pause,das Bike steht neben mir.Kommt nen Rentner Ehepaar,mustert mich und mein Rad von oben bis unten.Erste Frage: was haben sie denn für komische Schuhe ohne Schnürsenkel? Ich ziehe die Überschuhe aus,darauf sagen sie:aha sie haben was darübergezogen.Dann wandert der Blick zum Sattel(steinharter Brooks). Dürfen wir den mal anfassen? Ich:Natürlich. Sie: Ist das ein spezialsattel.Ich:ja, er passt sich der Beckenform an. Sie:Aha. Wir haben einen anderen, da tut uns der Hintern immer weh, naja sie haben da ja bestimmt schon Schorf!! (am Hintern)

Dann noch so Sachen wie -das ist doch kalt, sie holn sich ja einen weg im Winter bei schnee - und: Da kommt man aber mit dem Rad nicht lang(das geht einem schon langsam auf den Senkel)


----------



## vaval (9. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> Den Pizzakarton frisbeemässig in den nächsten Vorgarten geworfen, den Lenker fest gegriffen bischen angebremst und mit der rechten Lenkerseite und dem hervorstehenden Hörnchen voll in die Karre
> geworfen!
> Hat nen ziemlichen Krach und Bumms gemacht, mir aber nicht weh getan.
> Die hintere Beifahrerseite war demenstsprechend mächtig verkratzt und eingedrückt!




:kotz:  das war einfach nur eine scheiß aktion!!


----------



## Ollymann (9. Juli 2008)

@vaval: sollte ich etwa mit Pizza auffem Arm frontal draufklatschen

Die andere Möglichkeiten wären ein Ausweichen nach links auf die Strasse oder nach rechts in eine halbhohe Mauer mit Gartenzaun gewesen.

Jetzt kommst Du mit deiner Reaktionsmöglichkeit


----------



## OHS-core (9. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> @vaval: sollte ich etwa mit Pizza auffem Arm frontal draufklatschen
> 
> Die andere Möglichkeiten wären ein Ausweichen nach links auf die Strasse oder nach rechts in eine halbhohe Mauer mit Gartenzaun gewesen.
> 
> Jetzt kommst Du mit deiner Reaktionsmöglichkeit



Bremsen....... lol


----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2008)

@Ollymann : 
Willkommen im Forum !

Erstklassige Geschichten , nur scheint es Neider zu geben die 
mit in Wort und Schrift bemerkenswerten Beiträgen nicht klar kommen - warum
auch immer lassen wir mal dahingestellt ...

Gibt doch den Spruch von den Perlen und den Säuen  !

Deshalb schlage ich als passendes Forum das KTWR vor und lade Dich herzlich ein  ins  Kein Thema - wenig Regeln Forum zu kommen !

Da werden kompetente Schreiber besser gewürdigt  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (9. Juli 2008)

mit zwei Händen am Lenker Biken


----------



## Tongadiluna (9. Juli 2008)

@Oliimann
Erstklassige Geschichte mit erstklasigem Unterhaltungswert! 
Bitte mehr davon!
Was die Einladung ins KTwR -Forum angeht:
Bevor Du in diesem Forum etwas schreibst, solltest Du Dich vorher dort ein wenig einlesen und Dir selbst ein Bild machen.
Es gibt dort einige "Kandidaten", die nur darauf warten, daß sich ein "Neuer" in ihrem Forum tummelt, um sich dann wie die Aasgeier auf denselben zu stürzen und ihn durch den Kakao zu ziehen.
Sie sind deshalb immer auf der Suche nach "Frischfleisch", weil es ihnen aus Ermangelung an Opfern auf den Keks geht, sich selbst zu zerfleischen.
Harmlose Fragesteller oder sich in ihr Forum verirrte werden dann `mal eben als Schwule, Nazis oder Triebtäter diffamiert.
Solltest Du Angestellter sein und über Tag posten, könnte es Dich deinen Job kosten, wenn Du auf jede ihrer Anfeindungen u./o. Bemerkungen eingehen willst.
Je über 10.000 Beiträge sprechen da sicherlich eine deutliche Sprache. 
Ich gebe allerdings auch zu, daß ein Mitlesen äußerst kurzweilig sein kann.
Also: Überleg`s Dir gut. (Nur so als kleiner Tipp am Rande)
Ansonsten: Weiter so! Leider gibt es viel zu wenig solcher Geschichten.


----------



## mother lode (9. Juli 2008)

Unterhaltend fand´ ich die Geschichte auch.
Ich kenne allerdings keine andere Forumcommunity, bei der das so extrem ausgeprägt ist bzw. in der sich so viele derartige Mitglieder tummeln.
Der Umgangston im Forum hier ist (oft genug) absolut unterdurchschnittlich.
Mich hat es sehr lange davon abgehalten, aktiv an Threads zu partizipieren.


----------



## vaval (9. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> @vaval: sollte ich etwa mit Pizza auffem Arm frontal draufklatschen
> 
> Die andere Möglichkeiten wären ein Ausweichen nach links auf die Strasse oder nach rechts in eine halbhohe Mauer mit Gartenzaun gewesen.
> 
> Jetzt kommst Du mit deiner Reaktionsmöglichkeit




so wie du das schreibst scheinst ja sehr stolz drauf zu sein das du ins auto rein bist!

und wie du ja meinst warst net flott unterwegs! deshalb gibts dann ja auch bremsen... wennst zeit hast die pizza so zu werfen das sie schön landet warat das unterumständen auch eine lösung gwessn!

und ja auch das von dir beschriebene ausweichen auf die str. warat vielleicht eine gute möglichkeit gewssn...


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> mit zwei Händen am Lenker Biken



wie soll man da pizza essen ....


----------



## OHS-core (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin ja der Meinung, wenn man aktiv am Verkehr teilnimmt, sollte man doch die Pizzafresserei aussenvor lassen und sich des Strassenverkehrs widmen. Wenn sich jeder so verhalten würde.... Das letzte wäre wohl, wenn einem eh schon die Vorfahrt genommen wird, dann noch einen Unfall absichtlich zu verursachen. Wenn du konzentriert  gefahren wärst, hättest du sicher auch angemessen reagieren können (Bremsen eben)

Aber was soll die Moralprdigt, gibt ja das Sprichwort "Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um"

Irgendwann wirste mit deinen Provokationen mal auf den richtigen treffen und vielleicht deine Lehren draus ziehen. 

Und schade, dass man in dem Alter noch nicht reif genug ist, sich angemessen zu verhalten.


----------



## noerd (9. Juli 2008)

"Das ist keine Rennstrecke, junge Herren!" sagten die lustigen Wandersmänner als sie am Table eine Pause machten...

"Guck mal, der hat n Helm auf!" Jane, is klar?


----------



## hardcoreidiot (10. Juli 2008)

würde ja gerne mal damit hupen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W1CZEBNa8Y

manchmal rufe ich auch :"klingel , klingel , klingel !" - die meisten leute lachen drüber und machen platz ....


----------



## Ollymann (10. Juli 2008)

@HS-core: Schade, dass Du anscheinend noch nicht in der Lage bist, richtig zu lesen.

Wo hab ich denn während der Fahrt Pizza gegessen?
Das seitlich stellen des Rades war auf dem etwas sandigen Radweg die einzige Chance, mich nicht zu verletzen. Das ich an dem Wagen damit nen Schaden verursacht habe, war halt Pech für den Fahrer.
Aber in Sekundenbruchteilen die Überlegung anzustrengen, wie ich nun den Fahrer, der mir die Vorfahrt genommen hat, am besten provizieren könnte, bin ich leider nicht in der Lage.
Evtl. funktioniert das in deiner virtuellen Welt, wo Du bei einer schwierigen Situation mal kurz auf Pause drückst und nen halben Tag überlegen kannst, wie Du am besen reagieren solltest.

@Vaval: Gebremst hab ich, wäre aber wegen des etwas sandigen Untergrunds trotzdem in den Wagen gerutscht.
Was meinst Du denn, wieviel Zeit ich für den Pizawurf hatte?
Und Du würdest wirklich blind auf eine Srasse ausweichen, die viel befahren ist?

@both of U: Get real & go out or die in your virtual world!

Den Rest bitte per PN

Schönen Gruss an den Rest
Ollymann


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. Juli 2008)

Mit ner Pizza Hawaii wäre das nicht passiert, da hättest du vorher bremsen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (10. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> Den Rest bitte per PN


Nur zur Information. Das ist ein Diskussions-Forum! Auch für den Ersteller eines Beitrages negative Meinungsäußerungen anderer Diskussionsteilnehmer werden öffentlich vorgebracht und weiter diskutiert.


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juli 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Der Umgangston im Forum hier ist (oft genug) absolut unterdurchschnittlich.
> Mich hat es sehr lange davon abgehalten, aktiv an Threads zu partizipieren.



Heul doch!

p.s.: Hast recht!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2008)

ziemlich armselig für einen enddreissiger sich in der fussgängerzone so aufzuführen. und dann hier mit den ach so tollen geschichten hausieren gehen. schon mal was von vorbildfunktion gehört?

naja... wenn man sonst nix zu erzählen hat.


----------



## Ollymann (10. Juli 2008)

Kroiterfee, Du hast wohl mit den anderen Virtualisten zusammen zuviel von den eigenen Kräutern probiert und dadurch das Denkvermögen über den eigenen beschränkten Horizont hinaus irgendwo zwischen Maus und Tastatur verloren, oder

Siehst Du in meiner Story eine Zeitangabe, wann der Vorfall passiert ist? (ist schon ne ganze Weile vor meinem Enddreissigertum her)

Das einzig armselige hier ist die beschränkte Leistungsabgabe einiger Möchtegern-Schreiberlinge, die ihre wenigen Synapsen nicht im Griff haben.

Wie wärs mal damit, nen Helm zu tragen und nicht immer die weiche Birne der harten Welt auszusetzen.

Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juli 2008)

Ruhig, brauner...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Juli 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> @Ollymann :
> Willkommen im Forum !
> 
> Erstklassige Geschichten , nur scheint es Neider zu geben die
> ...


Da verkommt ein schönes Talent gerade in der Gosse, nicht mit anzusehen.

Und woanders würden Renault Kastenwagenfahrer verboten, verhaftet, geteert, gefedert aufgehangen und gesteinigt. Ja, so eine schöne Welt gibt's.

Wie man so doof sein kann und in der Fußgängerzone 'nen Knollen zahlen muß, dass will mir allerdings nicht recht in den Sinn.


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> ...zuviel Kräuter... Denkvermögen verloren... armselige...beschränkte Leistungsabgabe ...ihre wenigen Synapsen nicht im Griff...
> ...Sonst noch jemand?


Da macht sich aber gerade einer Freunde 
Frag mal im KTWR nach Asyl, die nehmen dich bestimmt gerne auf.


----------



## Droppel (10. Juli 2008)

Komm ruhig ins KTWR Bürschchen.

Der Kastenwagenfahrer!


----------



## Ollymann (10. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie man so doof sein kann und in der Fußgängerzone 'nen Knollen zahlen muß, dass will mir allerdings nicht recht in den Sinn.


 

Wie willste denn mit ner Pizza auf dem Arm und 3 Polizisten, die Dir mit ausgestreckten Armen entgegenkommen vor lauter Lachen noch entkommen? 
Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ich echt nur Schritttempo gerollt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (10. Juli 2008)

Um
-fahren
-bringen
-nieten
-bügeln

ach....


----------



## Droppel (10. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> Wie willste denn mit ner Pizza auf dem Arm und 3 Polizisten, die Dir mit ausgestreckten Armen entgegenkommen vor lauter Lachen noch entkommen?
> Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ich echt nur Schritttempo gerollt bin



Wie wärs denn mit verführen gewesen? Ideenlose Type!

Komm ruhig ins KTWR - da isses lauschig! Meine Seite ist immer noch zerkratzt und zerbeult ...

Der Kastenwagenfahrer!


----------



## Ollymann (10. Juli 2008)

@Droppel: Verführen
Wohl zuviel auf meiner Homepage gewesen, oder?

@B.Scheuert:Auf solche Freunde "so doof  - ziemlich armselig - hausieren gehen - noch nicht reif genug - ausweichen auf die str. - scheiß aktion - kann ich verzichten

Schönen Gruss zum Feierabend
Ollymann


----------



## Yukio (10. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt wer die Bewerbung geschrieben hat!


----------



## Droppel (10. Juli 2008)

http://www.ollyman.piczo.com/?cr=7

Das bist du aber nicht oder? 

Und im Gästebuch hat der Polizist einen Eintrag hinterlassen!!!


edt: Hab jetzt die richtige HP gefunden!!!


----------



## Yukio (10. Juli 2008)

Dann passt das ja auch mit den zwei Freundinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> Kroiterfee, Du hast wohl mit den anderen Virtualisten zusammen zuviel von den eigenen Kräutern probiert und dadurch das Denkvermögen über den eigenen beschränkten Horizont hinaus irgendwo zwischen Maus und Tastatur verloren, oder
> 
> Siehst Du in meiner Story eine Zeitangabe, wann der Vorfall passiert ist? (ist schon ne ganze Weile vor meinem Enddreissigertum her)
> 
> ...



schade das der kastenwagenfahrer das gaspedal nicht zu stark getreten hat.  dann bliebe der nachwelt dein dämliches geseiere erspart. 

ps: beim pizzaholen noch hausfriedensbruch begangen? wenn asi dann richtig!


----------



## TheBlues (10. Juli 2008)

wer hat denn bitte das popcorn???


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. Juli 2008)




----------



## Droppel (10. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> schade das der kastenwagenfahrer das gaspedal nicht zu stark getreten hat.  dann bliebe der nachwelt dein dämliches geseiere erspart.
> 
> ps: beim pizzaholen noch hausfriedensbruch begangen? wenn asi dann richtig!



Nana, wenn ich richtig Gas gegeben hätte wäre er knapp hinter meinem Heck ins Leere gefahren.

Der Kastenwagenfahrer!


----------



## Ollymann (10. Juli 2008)

Tja Kroiterfee, dein Geseiere ist leider nicht hinreichend so unterhaltsam wie die gnadenlosen Kommentare von Droppel!

Komm doch mal aus deiner Umnachtung raus und erklär mir/uns den Hausfriedensbruch und den asi!

...ich warte ....


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. Juli 2008)

Pizza, Pizza, Olé


----------



## Yukio (10. Juli 2008)

Das war wohl eine Pizza Funghi mit Magic Mushrooms und das ist jetzt ein Flashback.


----------



## benne1989 (10. Juli 2008)

> Kroiterfee, Du hast wohl mit den anderen Virtualisten zusammen zuviel von den eigenen Kräutern probiert und dadurch das Denkvermögen über den eigenen beschränkten Horizont hinaus irgendwo zwischen Maus und Tastatur verloren, oder
> 
> Das einzig armselige hier ist die beschränkte Leistungsabgabe einiger Möchtegern-Schreiberlinge, die ihre wenigen Synapsen nicht im Griff haben.
> 
> Wie wärs mal damit, nen Helm zu tragen und nicht immer die weiche Birne der harten Welt auszusetzen.



Ziemlich arm das Niveau hier...Es gibt auch in diesem Forum gewisse Regeln. Z.B. Das man persönliche Angriffe oder Beleidigungen einfach mal unterlässt. Was soll den sowas? Moderator bitte...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2008)

word.


----------



## homerjay (11. Juli 2008)

@Olly, Kroiter, Droppel: Hend`ers jez bold mit uiber Zwaerflerei? Wenn der hoara wend, na gond`er nüs! Vilicht hold`et dir mol uiber Gosch und loset was dia ondere zum saga hend!

Das war jetzt O-Ton-Süd. Übersetzung gibts, wenn mal wieder einer was zum Thema postet.

OT: "O Gott, ich kann hier kaum laufen und Sie fahren hier mit dem Fahrrad runter."

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (11. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann sag ich jetzt was zum Thema:

Zu mir sagen die Wanderer immer:

"Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas - mit dem Kastenwagen wollen Sie da runter?????"

P.S. Den Dialekt kenn ich, da ich letztes Jahr zwei Monate da unten verweilen durfte.


----------



## Ollymann (11. Juli 2008)

ok Homerjay, 
O-Ton gestern Abend Feldweg von einer Hundeausführerin mit einem nicht angeleinten Dobermann, der aber brav Platz gemacht hat: 
*"Bitte schön, der Herr!"*

Als wenn ich mich bedanken müsste, das sie ihren nicht angeleinten Köter festhält.

Und jetzt wieder zurück zur Kroiterfee: Mich würde schon brennend interessieren warum Du mich hier des Hausfriedensbruchs und einer asi Aktion bezichtigst!

...ich warte ...


----------



## loefchen (11. Juli 2008)

Gestern abend ein paar Kinder am Straßenrand als ich grad neine neue Bremse im Bikeladen abgeholt hab: "Boa, dem sei Rad is nit mal vollgefedert, wenn der einen Sprung macht isses kaputt"


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

ps: beim pizzaholen noch hausfriedensbruch begangen? wenn asi dann richtig! [/QUOTE]

Wieso? Ist er in den Kastenwagen reingebrettert und hat`s sich drinnen mit seiner Pizza gemütlich gemacht?


----------



## Droppel (11. Juli 2008)

Nee, das konnte er nicht, weil ich Dönerspieße ausgefahren hatte!


----------



## Yukio (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> irgendwer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie musste er die Pizza ja wieder aus dem Vorgarten holen 

Asoziale Tendenzen sind wohl eher aufgrund der selbstgefälligen Darstellung der Verhaltensweise gegenüber der Rennleitung, anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer und der Schadenfreude über die diesen anderen beigebrachten Schäden zu vermuten.


Kastenwagenfahrerliebhaberin


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> ok Homerjay,
> O-Ton gestern Abend Feldweg von einer Hundeausführerin mit einem nicht angeleinten Dobermann, der aber brav Platz gemacht hat:
> *"Bitte schön, der Herr!"*
> 
> Als wenn ich mich bedanken müsste, das sie ihren nicht angeleinten Köter festhält.



Irgendwas gibt's immer zu meckern, oder?

Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Dir der Hund _fast_ ins Rad gelaufen wäre und dich _fast_ gebissen hätte.

(fast=nicht)​


----------



## TheBlues (11. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Irgendwas gibt's immer zu meckern, oder?
> 
> Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Dir der Hund _fast_ ins Rad gelaufen wäre und dich _fast_ gebissen hätte.
> 
> ...


 
...und du dich fast lang gemacht hast...


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

Droppel schrieb:


> Nee, das konnte er nicht, weil ich Dönerspieße ausgefahren hatte!



Nur Döner macht schöner!

Jetzt auch `mal eine kleine Story von mir:

Vorgestern kleine Fußgängergruppe - ich will es vorsichtig formulieren: Drei oder vier rauchenderweise Kinderwagen vor sich herschiebende Frauen der von unserem Sozialstaat u. U. benachteiligten Bevölkerungsschicht, was sich aufgrund ihrer Aufmachung auch vor dem ungeübten Fallstudienbetrachter nicht verbergen ließ - mit vier oder fünf Blagen, zwischen vier und sechs Jahren alt, die fleißig mit den zwei oder drei Kötern ( Marke Fot*enlecker ) auf dem Weg `rumturnten. 
Wir fuhren zu zweit und da es schön naß war, ließen wir in zehn Meter Entfernung erstmal vorsorglich unsere Bremsen "aufschreien".
Keine Reaktion.
In fünf Meter Entfernung mit dem blockierenden Hinterrad noch einmal für eine ausreichende Warngeräuschkulisse gesorgt.
Keine Reaktion.
Mittlerweile bei minimaler Schrittgeschwindigkeit angelangt (kurz vor`m Umkippen).
Es kam, was kommen mußte: Eines der Kinder tanzt mir genau vor das Rad.
Ist nichts passiert, da ich ja, wie gesagt, eh schon fast stand.
Kind glotzt mich weit aufgerissenen Augen  und verschnodderter Dreckfresse an. Köter, nachdem auf Sicherheitsabstand gegangen, kläfft mich an.
Dann hörte ich aus der Gruppe der Legingtragenden Muscheltaucher -Ehefrauen das ebenfalls Unvermeidliche:

"K ä ä h v i n !!! Ich hab et Dir schon tausendmal gesagt. Du solls aufpassen !!! "

Mit einem: " Es wäre für alle besser gewesen, wenn ich nicht aufgepaßt hätte" oder "schon wieder einen aus der sozialen Hängematte geschossen" auf den Lippen, sind wir dann wortlos weitergefahren.

Ich denke, in manchen Situationen ist es einfach besser, seine Fresse zu halten.

So ein Kinderwagen im Kreuz kann ganz schön schmerzhaft sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D!CE (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> ok Homerjay,
> O-Ton gestern Abend Feldweg von einer Hundeausführerin mit einem nicht angeleinten Dobermann, der aber brav Platz gemacht hat:
> *"Bitte schön, der Herr!"*
> 
> Als wenn ich mich bedanken müsste, das sie ihren nicht angeleinten Köter festhält.



also ich bitte dich was ist daran jetzt wieder falsch??? sie hat dich als biker wahrgenommen und ihren hund festgehalten.  und ja da kann man sich bedanken über gegenseitige rücksichtnahme.

ich hab selber ein hund und lass ihn im wald oder auf dem feld frei laufen aber sobald kinder, jogger, reiter, wanderer, pilzesucher oder sonstwer gesichtet werden kommt der hund an die leine oder wird festgehalten bis die "gefahr" vorbei ist.

und ich bekomm jedes mal ein danke oder zumindest ein hallo


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Juli 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> also ich bitte dich was ist daran jetzt wieder falsch??? sie hat dich als biker wahrgenommen und ihren hund festgehalten.  und ja da kann man sich bedanken über gegenseitige rücksichtnahme.


Schwachsinn. Als nächstes grüßen wir dann Gesslers Hut? Im Zweifelsfall gezielt zwischen die Augen rotzen, dann treten.


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Als nächstes grüßen wir dann Gesslers Hut? Im Zweifelsfall gezielt zwischen die Augen rotzen, dann treten.


----------



## D!CE (11. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Als nächstes grüßen wir dann Gesslers Hut? Im Zweifelsfall gezielt zwischen die Augen rotzen, dann treten.



bist du so oder tust du nur so


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> bist du so oder tust du nur so



Du solltest mal den Ausweis seines Hundes sehen!


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

Ach ja, ich hab auch eine "tolle" Story:

Kleines schwarzes Mädchen (Modell "Rudy") läuft mir vors Rad. Ich Vollbremsung (mit Alivio Cantis = laut), die Mutter (Modell "Weather Girl") sofort zu mir "Entschuldigung!", dann folgt die Strafpredigt fürs Kind.

Sauerei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Juli 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> bist du so oder tust du nur so



Eine vernünftige Frage wäre gewesen, ob man besser in den Bauch oder gegen den Kopf tritt.


@BF
du hättest dich bei beiden entschuldigen müssen!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> Als wenn ich mich bedanken müsste, das sie ihren nicht angeleinten Köter festhält.



Warum sollte man hier nicht mit einem "Danke schön, die Dame" eine kurze Anerkennung für das Tun der Frau zum Ausdruck bringen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, in welchem Tonfall die Dame ihr "Bitteschön der Herr" rübergebracht hat (z.B. abfällig), dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht geantwortet. Aber gehört es schon zum "Butter vom Brot nehmen", wenn man sich für eine nette Geste bedankt?
In deinen Posts bringst du meiner Meinung nach zum Ausdruck, ein Problem damit zu haben, wenn du der "Gewinner" bist. Die Frau, deren Außenspiegel du zerdeppert hast, lässt du alles alleine aufsammeln, den Polizisten provozierst du mit gespielter Lässigkeit. Yukio hat es sehr treffend zum Ausdruck gebracht: Du hast anderen etwas kaputt gemacht (z.B. den Außenspiegel) und empfindest noch Schadenfreude dabei, weil du dabei auch noch Im "Recht" warst. 

Man sollte in der Lage sein, mit Anstand zu gewinnen, das gehört genau so zum Leben wie das mit Anstand verlieren.


----------



## loefchen (11. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Eine vernünftige Frage wäre gewesen, ob man besser in den Bauch oder gegen den Kopf tritt.



Grundsätzlich sollte man in den Bauch treten. Mit dem Fuß auf Kopfhöhe zu gehen ist nicht förderlich fürs Gleichgewicht. Außer bei Kindern. Und da nur mit Cleats voraus.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Juli 2008)

Endlich mal jemand mit Fachwissen und Sachverstand!


----------



## D!CE (11. Juli 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Warum sollte man hier nicht mit einem "Danke schön, die Dame" eine kurze Anerkennung für das Tun der Frau zum Ausdruck bringen.
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, in welchem Tonfall die Dame ihr "Bitteschön der Herr" rübergebracht hat (z.B. abfällig), dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht geantwortet. Aber gehört es schon zum "Butter vom Brot nehmen", wenn man sich für eine nette Geste bedankt?
> In deinen Posts bringst du meiner Meinung nach zum Ausdruck, ein Problem damit zu haben, wenn du der "Gewinner" bist. Die Frau, deren Außenspiegel du zerdeppert hast, lässt du alles alleine aufsammeln, den Polizisten provozierst du mit gespielter Lässigkeit. Yukio hat es sehr treffend zum Ausdruck gebracht: Du hast anderen etwas kaputt gemacht (z.B. den Außenspiegel) und empfindest noch Schadenfreude dabei, weil du dabei auch noch Im "Recht" warst.
> 
> Man sollte in der Lage sein, mit Anstand zu gewinnen, das gehört genau so zum Leben wie das mit Anstand verlieren.



 meine rede


----------



## homerjay (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> ok Homerjay,
> O-Ton gestern Abend Feldweg von einer Hundeausführerin mit einem nicht angeleinten Dobermann, der aber brav Platz gemacht hat:
> *"Bitte schön, der Herr!"*
> 
> ...



Wäre das so schlimm gewesen, wenn Du Dich bedankt hättest?


----------



## benne1989 (11. Juli 2008)

Zurück zum Thema: Ich mit nem Kumpel an einer Kreuzung, und wollen einen Aufstieg nehmen der von den lokalen Bikern auch Schweinehügel genannt wird weil er eben verdammt steil ist. Zwei Pilzesucher am Rand: "Ihr wisst schon dass das da steil hochgeht". Wir so: "Ja ist nicht das erste mal das wir da hochfahren" Er so: "Also ich würd mir das nochmal überlegen".

Die Leute wissen einfach nicht was mit dem Bike alles möglich ist...


----------



## frogmatic (11. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Sauerei, oder?



Aber echt!
Das arme Kind! 

Haste der Matrone wenigstens klar gemacht wer, außer dir, wirklich aufpassen muss?

Die habens immer am schwersten, werden nur doof angemeckert von ihren inkompetenten Eltern die ihnen noch nicht mal die Nase putzen, wie auch der Rotzlöffel aus Tongadidingensens Erlebnis.

Überhaupt, der arme Bub!
Wäre ne einmalige Chance gewesen ihm zu zeigen, was für nette, coole Vorbilder biker sein können, damit er auch einer werden will und damit seinem vorbelasteten Dasein entfliehen kann!
Wer bitteschön möchte den Kevin heißen, allein das ist schon eine schwere Hypothek fürn kleines Kind...


----------



## frogmatic (11. Juli 2008)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wäre das so schlimm gewesen, wenn Du Dich bedankt hättest?



Vielleicht wäre ihm ein Zahn ausm Ritzel gebrochen, ihm fehlt noch der soziale flow...


----------



## Ollymann (11. Juli 2008)

@alle: Die Dame hat Ihren Satz ziemlich von oben herab und gar nicht soooo freundlich rausgelassen!

Da ich das Gespann Hund & Dame ca 50m vorher sah und bereits ganz rechts langsam auf dem breiten Feldweg fuhr - Hunde mögen ja bekanntlich keine schnell herannahenden Runner oder Biker und kommentieren schon mal mit einem "Schnapp" - sah ich keinen Grund, ihr freundlich zu antworten.

@Schlammcatcher: die Schadenfreude ist von Dir ziemlich hinein interpretiert. (Schulnote 6)
@Yukio: deine Vermutungstendenzen liegen ebenfalls ganz hinten im Schulnotenbreich

Die Tussi mit dem Aussenspiegel war, wie schon beschrieben, aus der näheren Nachbarschaft und hat in einem engen Rechts vor Links Viertel
schon mehreren Leuten die Vorfahrt genommen und für einige Blechschäden gesorgt. Wenn Kinder ihr Auto rannahen sahen, wurde schon wild in die Vorgärten geflüchtet
Nach dem Spiegel-Vorfall hat sie mich übrigens immer schön gegrüsst!

btw: schon mal nen offenen Unterarmbruch mit anschliessendem Carpal-Tunnel-Syndrom gehabt, weil dich jemand über den Haufen gefahren hat (Fahrrad wurde über eine Fussgängerampel geschoben - keine Pizza in der Hand!)

Zugeben muss ich, dass ich seitdem eine Aversion gegen Autofahrer habe, bin aber selber mit einer Blechkiste unterwegs und bremse lieber einmal zviel und lass mir einen hinten rein ballern, als das ich nen Radfahrer in Gefahr bringe!
Wenn aber nen Radweg vorhanden ist und Möchtegernrennradler lieber noch näher an den Autoabgasen fahren wollen, dann gibts auch schon mal nen kurzen Hupton.

Ausserdem hab ich überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn ich gewinne! 

Sonst noch wer nun noch irgendwas zu meckern?


PS: Die Zeiten, dass man vor Polizisten stramm stehen muss, sind schon lange vorbei!
Und wegen einer Polizeikontrolle lass ich niemals ne Pizza kalt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Aber echt!
> Das arme Kind!
> 
> Haste der Matrone wenigstens klar gemacht wer, außer dir, wirklich aufpassen muss?
> ...




Du hast, glaube ich, nicht ganz verstanden, daß es mir nicht um das Kind, sondern tatsächlich um das Mutterschiff ging.
Eine Entschuldigung für das "Nichtaufseitegehen", das "Aufsichtspflichtvernachlässigen" wäre wohl angebracht gewesen.
Was sie mit ihren Blaren macht, ist mir völlig wumpe, darauf habe ich keinen Einfluß.
Solche Dinge regeln sich meistens mit Erreichen des 14. Lebensjahrs durch Jugendarrest von selbst.
Wenn mir der Fiffi vor`s Rad gelaufen wäre, hätte ich ihm wohl ein schönes Muster in den Pelz gebrannt, aber der war wohl der einzige, der von der ganzen Sippschaft clever war.


----------



## Ollymann (11. Juli 2008)

@tongadiluna: In den meisten Fällen sind die Fellbegleiter nen Tick cleverer als das andere Leinenende!


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man in den Bauch treten. Mit dem Fuß auf Kopfhöhe zu gehen ist nicht förderlich fürs Gleichgewicht. .



Ein zu hoher Tritt gegen den Falschen kann ausserdem in ein 360 Grad bewegliches Kniegelenk resultieren.


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Du hast, glaube ich, nicht ganz verstanden, daß es mir nicht um das Kind, sondern tatsächlich um das Mutterschiff ging.
> Eine Entschuldigung für das "Nichtaufseitegehen", das "Aufsichtspflichtvernachlässigen" wäre wohl angebracht gewesen.
> Was sie mit ihren Blaren macht, ist mir völlig wumpe, darauf habe ich keinen Einfluß.
> Solche Dinge regeln sich meistens mit Erreichen des 14. Lebensjahrs durch Jugendarrest von selbst.
> Wenn mir der Fiffi vor`s Rad gelaufen wäre, hätte ich ihm wohl ein schönes Muster in den Pelz gebrannt, aber der war wohl der einzige, der von der ganzen Sippschaft clever war.



Wieder mal so eine Situation, wo genau _nichts_ passiert ist, aber eine ganze Menge _fast_. 

Vor allem ist Deine Wahrnehmung der Situation weder von Hass noch von Vorurteilen geprägt. 

Freu Dich doch lieber, dass sich Dein verantwortungsvolles, langsames heranfahren gelohnt hat. Und dass die Mutter ihr Kind ermahnt ist wohl für die Vermeidung solcher Situationen wichtiger als eine Entschuldigung an Dich, oder?


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> @tongadiluna: In den meisten Fällen sind die Fellbegleiter nen Tick cleverer als das andere Leinenende!



Eben, aber weder die rattenähnlichen Launen der Natur, noch die Inzestbrut waren angeleint.
Das einzige, um auf Schlag-und Spuckattacken einzugehen, was bei diesen Spackos hilft, ist sich mit `ner ordentlichen Pump-Gun den Weg frei zu schießen.


----------



## 4mate (11. Juli 2008)

Na , na !
So ist es richtig . Richtige Größe , richtig angeleint , wirklich artgerechte Haltung ...







für die anderen :
*Pew Pew


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Eben, aber weder die rattenähnlichen Launen der Natur, noch die Inzestbrut waren angeleint.
> Das einzige, um auf Schlag-und Spuckattacken einzugehen, was bei diesen Spackos hilft, ist sich mit `ner ordentlichen Pump-Gun den Weg frei zu schießen.



Da kann man sich nur mehr Kevins und weniger Tongadilunas wünschen.


----------



## Yukio (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> @Schlammcatcher: die Schadenfreude ist von Dir ziemlich hinein interpretiert. (Schulnote 6)
> @Yukio: deine Vermutungstendenzen liegen ebenfalls ganz hinten im Schulnotenbreich


Das überaus eloquente Verteilen von Schulnoten an andere Diskussionsteilnehmer und deine Wortwahl, zeigen zum wiederholten Male in beeindruckender Weise deine Umgangsfähigkeit mit Kritik. Deine weiteren Ausführungen natürlich auch deine Einstellung zum Rest der Menschheit.


----------



## Lizzard (11. Juli 2008)

"Was, da hoch? Ist da Laufen nicht schneller?"

Man muss dazu sagen wir fuhren gerade in gleicher Richtung an dem Typen vorbei  als er das sagte. Wer ist nun schneller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wieder mal so eine Situation, wo genau _nichts_ passiert ist, aber eine ganze Menge _fast_.
> 
> Vor allem ist Deine Wahrnehmung der Situation weder von Hass noch von Vorurteilen geprägt.
> 
> Freu Dich doch lieber, dass sich Dein verantwortungsvolles, langsames heranfahren gelohnt hat. Und dass die Mutter ihr Kind ermahnt ist wohl für die Vermeidung solcher Situationen wichtiger als eine Entschuldigung an Dich, oder?



Ich weiß nicht, was es mit Vorurteilen zu tun haben soll, wenn man eine fette, ungepflegte Frau mit einer Kippe auf der Schnauze, die einen Kinderwagen vor sich herschiebt als minderbemittelt bezeichnet.
Alleine die Tatsache, daß sie mit einem Säugling im Schlepptau (den Kinderwagen sah man von hinten übrigens nicht, da er von ihrem fetten Ar$$$ komplett verdeckt war) raucht und dies wohl auch während ihrer Schwangerschaft und in ihrer Wohnung nicht unterlassen hat und unterläßt, stempelt sie für mich als Asi-Kuh ab.
Desweiteren bin ich nicht für die Erziehung ihrer Kinder verantwortlich und wenn man von einer Vorbildfunktion sprechen möchte, so habe ja wohl ich nicht die aufgabe diese zu übernehmen, sondern der Erziehungsberechtigte.
Meinen Part des Verantwortungsbewußtseins habe ich wohl mit meiner vorausschauenden Fahrweise erfüllt und dies alleine schon aus Eigenschutz.


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Desweiteren bin ich nicht für die Erziehung ihrer Kinder verantwortlich



Würde gerne mal wissen, wer für Deine verantwortlich war.


----------



## loefchen (11. Juli 2008)

Mein Tipp für alle die sich fürs Klingeln und Ansprechen zu schade sind:

Einmal wild durch alle Gänge schalten (dabei sanft weitertreten), das irre Geratter schreckt die meisten ab, sodass sie sofort die Kinder, Tiere und Lebensfegährten beiseitezerren.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> @alle: Die Dame hat Ihren Satz ziemlich von oben herab und gar nicht soooo freundlich rausgelassen!



Bitte Schön dafür, dass ich dir diese Antwort ein wenig vorformuliert habe.

Wahrscheinlich hat die Dame dich mit dem "Bitteschön" ein wenig erziehen wollen, wie man das eben mit einem Menschen tut, der nicht Danke sagen kann.

Ich finde es beeindruckend, mit welcher Lässigkeit du mit "Details" rausrückst, um dich zu rechtfertigen. Bin gespannt, wann das mit der schlimmen Kindheit losgeht.


----------



## D!CE (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was es mit Vorurteilen zu tun haben soll, wenn man eine fette, ungepflegte Frau mit einer Kippe auf der Schnauze, die einen Kinderwagen vor sich herschiebt als minderbemittelt bezeichnet.



hast doch selber eine kippe in der schnauze [im weitesten sinne], zumindest zeigt das dein bild von dir album


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> ist sich mit `ner ordentlichen Pump-Gun den Weg frei zu schießen.


Moooooment mal bitte.

Für Pumpguns ist ausschließlich Backfischlein zuständig, das ist eindeutig sein Metier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Juli 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat die Dame dich mit dem "Bitteschön" ein wenig erziehen wollen, wie man das eben mit einem Menschen tut, der nicht Danke sagen kann.


Sorry,

man muß sich bei niemanden dafür bedanken, dass man atmen darf. Das einzige Gebot der Höflichkeit ist das, dass man gefälligst andere nicht behindert. Deswegen muß man auch an Nordic Walkern nicht langsam vorbeifahren, sobald sie es denn mal zulassen.


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> hast doch selber eine kippe in der schnauze [im weitesten sinne], zumindest zeigt das dein bild von dir album
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, daß man jetzt als Mann schwanger werden kann, außerdem ist dies der Perso eines Mannes, der momentan auf großer Fahrt ist.


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für alle die sich fürs Klingeln und Ansprechen zu schade sind:
> 
> Einmal wild durch alle Gänge schalten (dabei sanft weitertreten), das irre Geratter schreckt die meisten ab, sodass sie sofort die Kinder, Tiere und Lebensfegährten beiseitezerren.



Klingeln? Bin ich der Eiermann?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (11. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> man muß sich bei niemanden dafür bedanken, dass man atmen darf. Das einzige Gebot der Höflichkeit ist das, dass man gefälligst andere nicht behindert. Deswegen muß man auch an Nordic Walkern nicht langsam vorbeifahren, sobald sie es denn mal zulassen.



Hai,
Ich grüße den Meister des freien Vermöbelns! ;-))


----------



## Freistiler (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> D!CE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hast doch selber eine kippe in der schnauze [im weitesten sinne], zumindest zeigt das dein bild von dir album
> ...


----------



## loefchen (11. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ja der Meinung die Klingel ist ebenso wie Schutzbleche, Lichter und Reflektoren nur dafür das das gewicht des Rades zu erhöhen.


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Meinung die Klingel ist ebenso wie Schutzbleche, Lichter und Reflektoren nur dafür das das gewicht des Rades zu erhöhen.



Das einzige, was Sinn macht, sind solche ausklappbaren Sensen an den Vorderrädern wie an den Streitwagen der Gladiatoren.
Damit hast du auch gegen Reiter eine Chance.


----------



## D!CE (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> D!CE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hast doch selber eine kippe in der schnauze [im weitesten sinne], zumindest zeigt das dein bild von dir album
> ...


----------



## Tongadiluna (11. Juli 2008)

Und?.....Raucht er?


----------



## D!CE (11. Juli 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Und?.....Raucht er?




hatte noch keine möglichkeit ihn zu treffen, bloß gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Juli 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Hai,
> Ich grüße den Meister des freien Vermöbelns! ;-))



Höflichkeit mit Festigkeit und Festigkeit mit Stetigkeit sind die Eckpfeiler eines harmonischen Miteinander.


----------



## Yukio (11. Juli 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Ich finde es beeindruckend, mit welcher Lässigkeit du mit "Details" rausrückst, um dich zu rechtfertigen. Bin gespannt, wann das mit der schlimmen Kindheit losgeht.


Da muss man einfach voll der glühenden Bewunderung sein, wenn es jemand so lässig schafft seine Street-Rambo-Mentalität in eine Diskussion einzubringen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juli 2008)

benne1989 schrieb:


> Wir so: "Ja ist nicht das erste mal das wir da hochfahren" Er so: "Also ich würd mir das nochmal überlegen".


Also ihr hättet schon anhalten und ne Münze werfen können...



Ollymann schrieb:


> btw: schon mal nen offenen Unterarmbruch mit anschliessendem Carpal-Tunnel-Syndrom gehabt
> Zugeben muss ich, dass ich seitdem eine Aversion gegen Autofahrer habe


@Schlammcatcher:              Da haste deine "schwere Kindheit". Immerhin hatte er einen Arm weniger zur Selbstbefriedigung frei. Könnte also ne sexuelle Störung sein...



Yukio schrieb:


> Da muss man einfach voll der glühenden Bewunderung sein, wenn es jemand so lässig schafft seine Street-Rambo-Mentalität in eine Diskussion einzubringen.


Wahrscheinlich isst er dabei auch noch Pizza


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Also ihr hättet schon anhalten und ne Münze werfen können...
> 
> 
> @Schlammcatcher:              Da haste deine "schwere Kindheit". Immerhin hatte er einen Arm weniger zur Selbstbefriedigung frei. Könnte also ne sexuelle Störung sein...
> ...


----------



## Yukio (11. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich bekommen wir jetzt wieder gaaaanz schlechte Noten


----------



## Ollymann (11. Juli 2008)

So Leute, 
bei soviel  und blöden, wirren sowie interpretierten 
müssen einige von euch mehr als nur  haben.

Entweder war der Pisa-Test bisher die höchste Hürde für euch oder
ihr schafft es mit der heissen Luft eurer Grützebehälter nen ganzen Ballon aufzupumpen.

An alle chronisch-negativen Tastenklopper, die eine schleche Kindheit hatten und mit einer Hand nicht mehr wissen, ob sie Pizza essen oder wixxen sollen:
:kotz:


----------



## Yukio (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juli 2008)

ollymann

das sagt uns jemand der sich im mtb-forum anmeldet udn dessen erster post diese geschichte ist? 

haustes!


----------



## Ollymann (11. Juli 2008)

Kroiterfee, beantworte erst mal den Hausfriedensbruch!

Dann überleg ich mir mal ob ich Dir zuproste oder die heisse Luft ablasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> So Leute,
> bei soviel <kochen> und blöden, wirren sowie interpretierten <Streit><Spinner>müssen einige von euch mehr als nur <Mexican Smilie><Smoking Smilie> haben.


Erklär mal bitte den Sinn von diesem Satz! Soviel zum Thema Grützebehälter...



> An alle chronisch-negativen Tastenklopper, die eine schleche Kindheit hatten und mit einer Hand nicht mehr wissen, ob sie Pizza essen oder wixxen sollen:
> :kotz:


Freihändig kotzen oder was? Frag mal hier nach Hilfe.


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> So Leute,
> bei soviel  und blöden, wirren sowie interpretierten
> müssen einige von euch mehr als nur  haben.
> 
> ...



Du kommst also im realen Leben nicht mit Menschen klar, im Internet auch nicht, ... muss an denen liegen, stimmt's?


----------



## E=MC² (11. Juli 2008)

Ollymann schrieb:


> An alle chronisch-negativen Tastenklopper, die eine schleche Kindheit hatten und mit einer Hand nicht mehr wissen, ob sie Pizza essen oder wixxen sollen:
> :kotz:



Pizza wixxen?


----------



## Yukio (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mich sowieso schon gefragt, mit was eine Pizza Inferno bewix..., äh, belegt ist.


----------



## Droppel (11. Juli 2008)

Falls das jemanden überhaupt interessiert:

Ich kann einem pizzaessendenden Radfahrer einfach nicht mehr so unbetrübt und offen begegnen wie früher.

Schlimm sowas!!!

Der Kastenwagenfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. Juli 2008)

Kastenwagenfahrer ! Hab ich Frage ? Kannst Du dem Tier transportiere !


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich wusst nicht wo posten also schreib ich das mal hier rein: Nach dem Sieg von Deutschland über die Türkei haben ein Freund und ich beschlossen jetzt mit dem Rad auf Basel an die Fanmeile zu fahren. (von Aarau aus..) Da uns die Stimmung auf Deutscher Seite besser gefalen hat wie auf der Schweizer sind wir bei Bad Säckingen über den Zoll und dann auf Deutscher Seite richtung Basel. Vor Basel wollten wir wieder auf die Schweizer seite wechseln. Wir standen also auf einer Brücke und unten dran war der Zoll. Und ihr könnt jetzt lachen, aber wir fanden zuerst den Weg nicht wie man da runter kommt..Es war eine 2 spurige Strasse ohne auch nur 1 einziges Auto. Völlig unbefahren. Nach einer Weile hatten wir dann doch eine Einfahrt gefunden und sind zum Zoll gelangt (Nach ca 100m). Mitlerweile war es halb 2 in der Früh.. Dort angekommen, ein völlig schockierter Zöllner: Ihr seit hier auf der Autobahn!! Allerdings war er dann so gutmütig, nach zeigen der ID erklährte er uns dass wir einfach da vorne ca nach 40metern wieder links runter sollen. Dann war die Sache gegessen.

Aber eins hättet ihr sehn solln, der Blick des Zöllners als wir morgens um halb 2 mit Singlespeeder auf der Autobahn angerollt kamen! 

Im nachhinein muss ich sagen war ja nicht ganz ungefährlich, aber wir werdens sicher so schnell net vergessen...


----------



## loefchen (11. Juli 2008)

Find ich gut dass mal wieder jemand was zu Thema schreibt.

Den Mickey-Mouse-Bullshit kann man sich ja nicht mehr geben.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juli 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Kastenwagenfahrer ! Hab ich Frage ? Kannst Du dem Tier transportiere !


Kann er klar, mussu nur Stock durch Ar$ch mache und weg mit die Plüschhaut, weil hat er ja Dönerspieße transportieren mit Auto!


----------



## ufo-de (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen:

Wir fahren nach nem Schauer durch den Wald(sahen gut aus) und treffen eine junge Familie.
Kleiner Junge guckt: Mama guck mal die da!(Zeigt auf uns)
Mutter:WAG ES JA NICHT SO NACH HAUSE ZU KOMMEN!!!


----------



## Deleted 92748 (12. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit, bin heute auf der Halde Hoheward in Recklinghausen rumgegurkt.
Auf der Abfahrt stiess ich auf eine Gruppe Spaziergänger Ü70.
Hab mich wohl zu leise angeschlichen. Wollte niemanden erschrecken.
Mir wurde der Rat mitgegeben, beim nächsten Mal zu hupen oder pfeifen 

Bin jetzt am grübeln, wo und wie ich Hupe oder Pfeife am MTB montiere ...


----------



## loefchen (12. Juli 2008)

Gibt doch sicher eine Rücktritt-Hup-Pfeif-Anlage von Specialized, aber nimm das Modell 2008, die 2007er-Modelle sollen nicht zuverlässig sein nund manchmal nur hupen oder nur pfeifen.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (13. Juli 2008)

wir sind auch mal mit 5 mann hintereinander auf ner bundesstraße über den standstreifen gefahren... autobahn ist in deutschland ja schwierig mit einer normalen straße zu verwechseln ....


----------



## keroson (13. Juli 2008)

gestern: Teamausfahrt. Mein irgendso n Fussgeher plötzlich: "Es ist doch schon bekannt das man hier im Schwarzwald nich über so kleine Wege wie den da fahren darf oder? (Zeigt auf so n kleinen Wurzeltrail auf den wir sowieso nicht wollten) 
Wir ganz nett ja klar, schleim schleim...
Er macht nervt weiter: "Weil da ist vorhin ne Gruppe mit 30 Radfahren rein..." 

Lustig war ja das ich mich 2 Minuten vorher noch mit nem Kumpel darüber ausgelassen hab, wie engstirning manche hier sind...

PS: Ach ja schöne Grüße an die Leute von BiTou und Specialized, lasst euch bloß nicht erwischen bei singletrail befahren


----------



## SiK (13. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich hab ich mit dem Rad nur Ärger wenn ich in die Uni fahr. Da gehts immer recht herb zur Sache zwischen Autos, unachtsamen Fussgängern und arg schlenkernden Jura-BussiBussi-Mädels auf Klapprädern.

Dafür hab ich letztens auf dem Königstuhl beim Hochfahren im Wald nen Nudisten gesehen. Ich denk nur "was macht denn der Nackte da?". Latscht ganz gemütlich vor mir den Weg hoch, nur mit Turnschuhen bekleidet ... wundert mich immer noch, dass es nicht das ein oder andere Biker-Mäuschen vom Weg die Böschung runter gehauen hat. Sind wohl alle zu erfahren hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (15. Juli 2008)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich zu diesem Thread einen Spruch beisteuern müsste, aber der hier ist einfach zu gut:

Rentnerin: "Werden Sie nicht ironisch, sonst rufe ich die Polizei!"


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2008)

Als ich mich gestern in ner Kurve aufs Maul gelegt habe, Schaltauge und Schaltwerk K.O., sagte der freundliche Spaziergänger : "Kapott jitt neu" (Kaputt gibt neu)


----------



## kosh_hh (17. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich zu diesem Thread einen Spruch beisteuern müsste, aber der hier ist einfach zu gut:
> 
> Rentnerin: "Werden Sie nicht ironisch, sonst rufe ich die Polizei!"



in der Kategorie habe ich auch was beizutragen:

Vorgestern in den Harburger Bergen kommt mir ein Rentner mit Hund auf einem schmalen Pfad entgegen. Ich steige ab und der Rentner giftet mich im vorbeigehen an: "Sie dürfen hier nicht fahren". Ich sage, das stimmt nicht, ich darf hier fahren. Der Rentner: "Nein, das dürfen Sie nicht und wenn ich Sie das nächste Mal erwische kostet das 10 Euro" 

Ziemlich rabiat die Rentner in HH


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Juli 2008)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> "...und wenn ich Sie das nächste Mal erwische kostet das 10 Euro..."


...in die Rentenkasse?!


----------



## loefchen (17. Juli 2008)

Da hilft nur eine Anzeige wegen Amtsanmaßung. Das kostet dann den Renter was 3- bis 4-stelliges. Frag ihn beim nächsten mal ob's ihm das wert ist.


Mir ist aber auch was schönes passiert: Gestern auf einem ausgewiesenen Radweg, Mutti mit Kind am gegenüberliegenden Wegrand. Auf einmal rennt das Kind los mit hochgerissenen Armen, lacht mich an und jolt und rennt auf mich (ca. 30 km/h) zu. Ich voll in die Eisen. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert. Naja, eigentlich doch...der Name des Kindes....den hat die Mutter gerufen...aber ich weiß nicht mehr genau...entweder wars Charly-Nicklas oder Charly-Kevin...das hat mich schockiert...


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2008)

ich frag mich warum ich nie so angegangen werde ... naja vllt liegst einfach daran, dass ich bei dummheit gleich ausfallend werde


----------



## Mudman (17. Juli 2008)

Mir hat mal ein Rentner auf nem singletrail zugerufen." Halten sie sich bitte an die gängigen Verordnungen"  

Naja wenigstens hat er bitte gesagt.


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eine Anzeige wegen Amtsanmaßung.



Ach was, er hat ja nicht gesagt "ich bin das Ordnungsamt und sie zaheln mir dann 10".


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2008)

Mudman schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Rentner auf nem singletrail zugerufen." Halten sie sich bitte an die gängigen Verordnungen"
> 
> Naja wenigstens hat er bitte gesagt.



Antworten: "Jawoll, Herr Oberstleutnant!"

Wahlweise auch Herr Blockwart oder Herr Obersturmbannführer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (17. Juli 2008)

War aufm breiten Waldweg unterwegs. Vor mir 2 Rentnerpärchen, die die Ganze Wegbreite ausnutzen.
Ich: "Vorsicht bitte!" (2 mal)
Keiner rührte sich. Kurz hinter denen hab ich so stark abgebremst das ich fast gestanden hab. Dreht sich einer um und erschreckt sich.
Er: "Hast du keine Klingel?"
Ich: "Hab doch 2 mal gerufen. Glaube nicht das sie die Klingel gehört hätten."
Er: "Doch, die hätte ich gehört, meine Frau klingelt mir nämlich immer zum Essen!"


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juli 2008)

Pavlov.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juli 2008)

Beifahrerin nachdem ich in dievon ihr geöffnete Auto-Türe geknüppelt bin: "Huch, ich hab Sie überhaupt nicht kommen sehen !"


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Antworten: "Jawoll, Herr Oberstleutnant!"
> 
> Wahlweise auch Herr Blockwart oder Herr Obersturmbannführer




bei beiden letzteren ist das herr wegzulassen....


----------



## frogmatic (18. Juli 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Er: "Hast du keine Klingel?"



Klassiker.

Fußgänger erwarten, dass Radfahrer klingeln. Deswegen habe ich mir eine Klingel ans MTB montiert. Bin ja ein netter, und will niemanden enttäuschen, oder durch unklingelige Töne 'verunsichern' (wie man heute so sagt).

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Fußgänger auf Klingeln reagieren, z.B. Sonntag auf dem Single Trail:
Ich: ping!
Reifes Pärchen mit Hund: -
Ich: ping!
Reifes Pärchen mit Hund: -
Beim langsam aufschließen schaut sich Mutti nach Fifi um, bemerkt mich dann doch, und macht auch ihren Göttergaten aufmerksam.
Er: Wenn sie das nächste mal hier vorbeikommen, bringen sie doch die Baumschere mit, hier ist ja alles zugewachsen!
Ich: Klar, wenn ich dran denke...


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juli 2008)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Er: Wenn sie das nächste mal hier vorbeikommen, bringen sie doch die Baumschere mit, hier ist ja alles zugewachsen!



Das ist doch mal geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (18. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei beiden letzteren ist das herr wegzulassen....



Nicht so bei "Herr Gauleiter"


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2008)

ich meine nicht. ein "herr" existiert da nicht. abe rich lass emich gern eines besseren belehren,...

ot: das mit der baumschere ist gut


----------



## aradriel (18. Juli 2008)

"Sie wissen, der Weg endet da vorne?"


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2008)

"bunter gings nicht?"


----------



## actafool (18. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich frag mich warum ich nie so angegangen werde ... naja vllt liegst einfach daran, dass ich bei dummheit gleich ausfallend werde




...ob die das vorher schon wissen ?!?


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> "bunter gings nicht?"



Koi-Camo?


----------



## ANMA (18. Juli 2008)

Also wenn mir Leute hinterherrufen, dass das kein Radweg sei, ignorier ich das meistens, schließlich haben sie Recht.

Aber was mir immer wieder passiert (bei allen Altersgruppen): *schau mal der fährt mit nem Motorradhelm Fahrrad....*


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Koi-Camo?



 dazu dann noch ne grüne hose und schwarze schuhe


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Also wenn mir Leute hinterherrufen, dass das kein Radweg sei, ignorier ich das meistens, schließlich haben sie Recht.
> 
> Aber was mir immer wieder passiert (bei allen Altersgruppen): *schau mal der fährt mit nem Motorradhelm Fahrrad....*



was machst du auch so nen scheiß du depp


----------



## jonnitapia (20. Juli 2008)

Achtung, bitte nicht meinen Hund überfahren

oder

Also den Dreck auf ihrer Kleidung würde ich aber nicht antrocknen lassen, das könnte Probleme geben 
ok, danke Omi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Juli 2008)

Das is doch bestimmt mehr wert als mein Auto, oder?


----------



## Sandi (25. Juli 2008)

kleines Kind mit Baumarktfahrrad (nach der ersten Standardfrage wieviel mein Bike kostet^^): "Wieviel Gänge hat dein Rad?"
ich (mit Santa Cruz VP-Free): "9"
Kind: "Woah dann ist mein Rad ja viel besser! Ich hab 21 Gänge! War dazu auch noch billiger"
ich: "Oh nein, dann hat mich wohl jemand übers Ohr gehauen!"


----------



## Doc 84 (26. Juli 2008)

Bergbahn Bad Wildbad:
Rentnerpärchen nach eingehender Musterung => Sagen Sie, ist Ihnen das nicht peinlich so herumzufahren (wegen FF), da schaut einen doch bestimmt jeder an? 

Ich: Hier fahren aber viele so herum.

Rentner: Ja genau deswegen. 

- No Comment


----------



## Schlammcatcher (26. Juli 2008)

Heute morgen kam mir eine größere Fußgängertruppe (ca. 30-40 Personen) auf einem Waldweg entgegen. Alles ältere Menschen, teilweise im Rollstuhl sitzend. Der erste, der mich sah, brüllte laut: "Vorsicht, Radfahrer mit Sprunggelenken" und alle gingen sofort auf Seite. Zum Dank für die lustige Bemerkung habe ich beim Vorbeifahren unter Beifall noch zwei, drei Pseudo-Bunnies gemacht.


----------



## Peter K (26. Juli 2008)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> in der Kategorie habe ich auch was beizutragen:
> 
> Vorgestern in den Harburger Bergen kommt mir ein Rentner mit Hund auf einem schmalen Pfad entgegen. Ich steige ab und der Rentner giftet mich im vorbeigehen an: "Sie dürfen hier nicht fahren". Ich sage, das stimmt nicht, ich darf hier fahren. Der Rentner: "Nein, das dürfen Sie nicht und wenn ich Sie das nächste Mal erwische kostet das 10 Euro"
> 
> Ziemlich rabiat die Rentner in HH



Dann hätte ich ihm geantwortet: "Und wenn ich hier nicht fahren darf, dann darf Ihr Hund hier auch nicht hinkacken..."


----------



## Bierkiste (26. Juli 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich ihm geantwortet: "Und wenn ich hier nicht fahren darf, dann darf Ihr Hund hier auch nicht hinkacken..."



"Und wenn Ihr Hund hier öfter hinkackt, fahr ich da bald nicht mehr lang.."


----------



## daywalker71 (26. Juli 2008)

2007 in den Bergen über MEran
Frage von uns an zwei Biker: "Geht der Weg nach Meran runter?"

Antwort der Wanderer nach eingehender Musterung von Bikern, Material, Helme und Bikes: "Ah ja... ziemlich ruppig, aber so wie Ihr ausschaut könnt's Ihr das fahr'n" 

Anmerk: Naja... es blühte uns einiges

2002 in Serfaus (Tirol)
Eine Gruppe Wanderer (Deutsche Hardcores in Tirol) hat uns angemacht als wir über den Weg redeten wie fein der Weg ist und wo es genau lang geht (ausgeschilterter Bikeweg!)...

Wanderer dann irgendwann "Wer keine Schilder lesen kann hat im Berg nix zu suchen"

Teamkollegen: "Und wer nicht Fahrrad fahren kann, der geht zu Fuß"

Weg waren wir...


----------



## loefchen (28. Juli 2008)

Gestern am Fasaneriesee in Aschaffenburg, ich hab grade völlig versifft nen Schluck zu mir genommen und bin wieder aufgestiegen und mit geschätzt 12 km/h auf dem Seerundweg gefahren um dann ins Unterholz zu preschen. Und wie ich da mit 12 km/h fahre sagt so ne Mutti mit Baby aufm Arm: "Guck mal wie schnell der fährt!"...Da hab ich's mir nicht nehmen lassen mal kurz richtig aufzudrehen, natürlich verbunden mit einem "Uiiiiii!" der Mutter.


----------



## Aibo83 (28. Juli 2008)

Servus zusammen, bei mir am Bikerevier hat jetzt nen neuer Ponnyhof eröffnet. Find ich echt super überall liegt jetzt der Mist vom Pferd auf`m Weg. Und wenn ich mal auf die reitende Gesellschaft treffe gibt das auch meistens häßlige Wortgefechte. Ihr müsst wissen so ein Pferd geht wahrscheinlich nicht schneller als 5 km/h. und wegen des Herdentriebes bei Pferden müssen die auch immer zu zweit oder zu dritt nebeneinander traben.

Zum Thema Fußgänger kann ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (28. Juli 2008)

Da hilft am besten einem de Gäule auf den Arsch zu kloppen, dann gehen die durch wie die Wilden... xD


----------



## Backfisch (28. Juli 2008)

Stell doch endlich mal Schilder auf, damit die Leute nicht immer über Dein Grundstück reiten.


----------



## wildcoyote (28. Juli 2008)

ok, neulich beim radkauf (wahrscheinlich ein klassiker):

x: können Sie die Rahmenhöhe bidde messen?
y: also vom boden bis sattel, oder wie?


----------



## TschoX (28. Juli 2008)

iss jetzt weniger ein Spruch, mehr ein Laut:

Neulich war ich wieder mit meim Kumpel bei ner Feierabend-Tour neue Trails erkunden, bis wir merkten, oha es wird dunkel ...
Natürlich warn wir ohne Licht unterwegs ...
Wir preschen also in der Dämmerung durch die Stadt - extra aufm Fahrradweg - damit wir noch vor der Dunkelheit Zuhause sind ...
auf dem Gehweg, neben dem Fahrradweg, kommen uns nebeneinander zwei 16/17 järige Mädels quatschend entgegen, das eine Mädel läuft auf dem Fahrradweg - weils ja sonst nirgends Platz hat - und hat zusätzlich die Ohren voller iPod ...
Ich denk mir, der geb ichs , leg nen Zahn zu, und rausch dann so ca. 10 cm. neben dem Mädel vorbei, und mach zum Nachdruck so ne art Motorensound.
10m später hör ich den lautesten, längsten  und schrillsten Schrei ever.

Hätte mir fast leid getan ...       

Määänsch sind die 2-radler fiese Leut ..


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2008)

erinnert mich irgendwie daran(aber ohne den rechts):


----------



## wildcoyote (28. Juli 2008)

ach, sowas mache ich auch gern mit leuten welche meinen scheissaktionen auf der straße machen zu müssen, z.b. über rot zu fahren. am besten wie beim in der gruppe fahren die hand auf die schulter legen, da flippen die meisten aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaval (29. Juli 2008)

Aibo83 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, bei mir am Bikerevier hat jetzt nen neuer Ponnyhof eröffnet. Find ich echt super überall liegt jetzt der Mist vom Pferd auf`m Weg. Und wenn ich mal auf die reitende Gesellschaft treffe gibt das auch meistens häßlige Wortgefechte. Ihr müsst wissen so ein Pferd geht wahrscheinlich nicht schneller als 5 km/h. und wegen des Herdentriebes bei Pferden müssen die auch immer zu zweit oder zu dritt nebeneinander traben.
> 
> Zum Thema Fußgänger kann ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes berichten.




na da hat ja jemand genausoviel verständnis für andre wie du es sicher gern vom autofahrer hättest!


----------



## daschwob (30. Juli 2008)

Neulich aufm Hochgrat, ältere Dame:

"Sagt mal Jungs, habt ihr keine Angst?"


----------



## loefchen (30. Juli 2008)

daschwob schrieb:


> Neulich aufm Hochgrat, ältere Dame:
> "Sagt mal Jungs, habt ihr keine Angst?"


 Seh's mal so: Sie hat ihr Leben gelebt und nichts mehr zu befürchten


----------



## daschwob (30. Juli 2008)

Hehe genau, aber ich glaub´ sie hängt noch
dran, denn es klang irgendwie nach
"entsetztem Erstaunen"


----------



## Kampfgelse (30. Juli 2008)

Fußgänger: "Sie haben ja kein Licht dran"
Ich: "Sie doch auch nicht"


----------



## Deleted 92748 (30. Juli 2008)

Heute am Emscher Radweg hörte ich im Vorbeifahren nur ein "Volle Pulle ...".
Die nahmen die volle Wegbreite in einer Kurve ein und jammerten noch,
obwohl ich ordentlich bremste und am Wegrand entlang schlich.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2008)

Kampfgelse schrieb:


> Fußgänger: "Sie haben ja kein Licht dran"
> Ich: "Sie doch auch nicht"





Ja, ähnliches hatte ich gestern Abend auf dem Weg heim. Radweg!!!! Frau mit Hund. Mutti klingelt brav, Frau "haaaaaaach" *umguck* *Hund an sich zerr* "Licht wär nicht schlecht oder?" Da blieb mir nur ein "Und wo wollen Sie das an Ihrem Hund befestigen?"


----------



## loefchen (30. Juli 2008)

Grade eben bin ich mit 35 bei uns in der 30-zone über die straße gefahren (hauseingang quasie in der gegenfahrtrichtung)...schön geguckt dass kein gegenverkehr kommt und rübergeschossen...auf einmal hör ich hinter mir nur einen rufen "du hast auch nerven ey" von einem autofahrer der mich wohl grade überholen wollte...blieb mir nur ein "hier ist 30 du penner"...


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Grade eben bin ich mit 35 bei uns in der 30-zone über die straße gefahren (hauseingang quasie in der gegenfahrtrichtung)...schön geguckt dass kein gegenverkehr kommt und rübergeschossen...auf einmal hör ich hinter mir nur einen rufen "du hast auch nerven ey" von einem autofahrer der mich wohl grade überholen wollte...blieb mir nur ein "hier ist 30 du penner"...


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, ähnliches hatte ich gestern Abend auf dem Weg heim. Radweg!!!! Frau mit Hund. Mutti klingelt brav, Frau "haaaaaaach" *umguck* *Hund an sich zerr* "Licht wär nicht schlecht oder?" Da blieb mir nur ein "Und wo wollen Sie das an Ihrem Hund befestigen?"



Also hier bei uns gibts mehr als ein Herrchen, das nächtens seinen Hund beleuchtet, mit ner roten Funzel am Halsband...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizzard (30. Juli 2008)

Aibo83 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, bei mir am Bikerevier hat jetzt nen neuer Ponnyhof eröffnet. Find ich echt super überall liegt jetzt der Mist vom Pferd auf`m Weg. Und wenn ich mal auf die reitende Gesellschaft treffe gibt das auch meistens häßlige Wortgefechte. Ihr müsst wissen so ein Pferd geht wahrscheinlich nicht schneller als 5 km/h. und wegen des Herdentriebes bei Pferden müssen die auch immer zu zweit oder zu dritt nebeneinander traben.
> 
> Zum Thema Fußgänger kann ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes berichten.



Was soll das denn jetzt? Mit Reitern hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Immer schön langsam, man will ja keinen Huf ins Gesicht, gegrüßt und weiter. Reiter sind auch viel aufmerksamer und mehr bei der Sache als Wanderer u. Spaziergänger und achten alleine schon aus Eigeninteresse genau auf ihre Umgebung und mögliche Gefahren.

...Ausserdem sitzen auf Pferden sehr oft recht fesche Mädels. 

Wanderer dagegen sind ja meistens am Tratschen und/oder im geistigen Standby.

Ach ja, lieber Pferdeäpfel als Hundekacke. Die Hinterlassenschaften von Pflanzenfressern sind weit weniger unappetitlich als die von Fleischfressern.


----------



## Aibo83 (30. Juli 2008)

@Lizzard: Mit den netten Mädels geb ich dir recht.

Heute fahr ich ohne jeden sportlichen Gedanken so durch die Stadt, biege von nem Radweg auf ne Straße ab und radel da so mit ca. 20km/h.
Plötzlich fährt ein älterer Herr in einem Auto neben mir und schreit mich an "...das hier ist ne Spielstraße und die gilt auch für dich du *********...".
An der nächsten Kreuzung hab ich`s dann gesehen, war wirklich ne Verkehrberuhigte Zone.


----------



## D.S. (30. Juli 2008)

Aibo83 schrieb:


> Plötzlich fährt ein älterer Herr in einem Auto neben mir und schreit mich an "...das hier ist ne Spielstraße und die gilt auch für dich du *********...".


Wie neben dir? Etwa mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit? 
Höchst illegal


----------



## loefchen (30. Juli 2008)

Und auch heute: War bissl auf Waldwegelchen unterwegs als ich auf einen (netten) Mann mit West-Highland-Terrier treffe. Ich fahr also langsamer, weil so ein Hund die Kette kaputtmachen kann wenn er vom Kettenblatt zerwurschtet wird.

Der kleine tatsächlich auf mich zu gerannt und immer 15 cm neben dem Schaltwerk hergelaufen...fand ich so putzig dass ich noch ne kleine Runde mit 10 km/h gedreht habe.

Herrchen hat gelacht und sich ein bissl für sein Tierchen entschuldigt, hab ihm dann noch schönen Abend gewünscht und bin weitergefahren...


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (31. Juli 2008)

und hast dich geärgert das es keine neue Kette/Schaltwerk gibt....


----------



## Feenix (31. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag, 

ich hab ja grundsätzlich nichts gegen "Krasse Downhill/Freeride-Poser" aber mir scheint es irgendwie schon so das hier genau IN DIESEM Thread sehr viele von denen ihre Erlebnisse niederschreiben, meist auch in nem frechen Ton. 

Ich hab erst heute erlebt wie ne Frau sich bei mir entschuldigt hat mit einem lauten "Entschuldigung" ... als sich ihr Hund gefährlich nah an meinem Rad befand. 

Ich werde eigentlich immer freundlich gegrüsst, oder es kommt irgend ein lustiger Spruch, "es ginge noch weit" blabla ..... oder Mann wünscht schönen Tag, oder sie sind erstaunt. 

Es gibts wirklich selten das jemand böse wird, ud ich denke das liegt einfach daran das ich Anstand habe, und nicht cool wirken will und schamlos frech an denen vorbei donner. 

Man kann doch auch mal absteigen wenn der Trail einfaches kreuzen nicht zulässt, absteigen, nett lächeln und grüssen.... wie mans im Alltag auch tuen sollte. 
Ist ja eigentlich recht bekannt, das die heutige Jugend langsam vergisst was hinter dem Wort "höflichkeit" steckt. 

Ihr müsst euch doch mal in die Leute reinversetzen. Für die ist das "gefährlich und schwierig" was ihr tut. Für die ist das nicht so greifbar das ihr eure Räder recht gut unter Kontrolle habt. 

Ja das musste nur mal gesagt sein, zu den frechen Kiddies die sich hier brüsten wie "achso tolle Sprüche" sie denen an den Kopp geworfen haben.
Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es zurück! 

Und da ich keine grosse Diskussion anzetteln möchte, und dieser Post somit Offtopic ist, solle bitte niemand antworten  Recht herzlichen dank


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2008)




----------



## $tealth (31. Juli 2008)

Doc 84 schrieb:


> Bergbahn Bad Wildbad:
> Rentnerpärchen nach eingehender Musterung => Sagen Sie, ist Ihnen das nicht peinlich so herumzufahren (wegen FF), da schaut einen doch bestimmt jeder an?
> 
> Ich: Hier fahren aber viele so herum.
> ...


----------



## Bodenprober (31. Juli 2008)

Is schon ne Weile her ,da war ich mit nem Kumpel an ner sehr steilen Rampe ,kleinster Gang,Wiegetritt.Dann kam uns ne Gruppe Fußgänger entgegen:

"Is der Berg auch noch so steil, a bissel was geht alleweil"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (1. August 2008)

Mir ist gestern mal wieder ein Hund nachgerannt. Habe dann die 100m entfernte Besitzerin angeschrien sie solle ihren Köter an die Leine nehmen.
Sie: "Dann bleiben Sie aber gefälligst mal stehen, damit ich den einfangen kann".
Habe dann eine Weile zugesehen wie sie und ihre Töle das Gras niedergetrampelt haben (der Bauer wird sich freuen) und mir dabei die passende Antwort überlegt: "Der gehört doch erschossen und an das nächste Chinarestaurant verkauft".
Hab`s dann leider nicht gesagt, dicke Frauen sollen ja manchmal recht empfindsam sein.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2008)

man damit hättest du's ihr aber gegeben!


----------



## Deleted 92748 (1. August 2008)

homerjay schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern mal wieder ein Hund nachgerannt...



Diese Hunderasse ist bekannt. Das ist ein "DER-TUT-NIX ...".
Ich tu auch nix, aber ...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. September 2008)

Ich fahre nen kurzen, aber sehr steilen Anstieg hoch, oben ist nen Jäger, der auf seinem Quad sitzt und mir zuguckt, wie ich mich da hoch quäle : "Das war gut" 

Was auch ab und zu kommt ist dieser Spruch: "Bist du WIRKLICH da hoch gefahren"

Aber am besten ist der hier: Ich fahre bei Neuschnee ein bisschen bei uns im Ort umher, vorbei an jemandem, der gerade Schnee schiebt. Er ruft "Bist du verrückt, bei Schnee Fahrrad zu fahren? Du bringst dich noch um"
Daraufhin höre ich aus dem Garten 2 Häuser weiter jemanden rufen: "Ach was, der hat doch Winterreifen"


----------



## kümmelotto (21. September 2008)

da wollt ihr runter??? ihr wisst aber das dass gefärlich ist ??? 

(ne frau zu mir und meinem kollegen im Blankeneser Treppenviertel)


----------



## BigAndy (21. September 2008)

Sandi schrieb:


> kleines Kind mit Baumarktfahrrad (nach der ersten Standardfrage wieviel mein Bike kostet^^): "Wieviel Gänge hat dein Rad?"
> ich (mit Santa Cruz VP-Free): "9"
> Kind: "Woah dann ist mein Rad ja viel besser! Ich hab 21 Gänge! War dazu auch noch billiger"
> ich: "Oh nein, dann hat mich wohl jemand übers Ohr gehauen!"




Hehe, das kenn ich. Stand mal neben zwei so Schlümpfen mit ihren McKenzie Fullies  an der Ampel. Sagt der eine zum anderen: Guck mal, der hat hinten nichtmal ne Federung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (21. September 2008)

BigAndy schrieb:


> Guck mal, der hat hinten nichtmal ne Federung.


Und vorne nichtmal den Doppelbrückengabel (ohne Dämpfung)


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. September 2008)

Besonders toll fand ich auch den Spruch eines Kumpels von mir, der selbst fast nie Fahrrad fährt (er hat auch nur nen Baumarktrad, in 2 Jahren vllt. 100-200 km gefahren).
Er ist nämlich mal mit meinem Uralt Giant gefahren und gab es dann mit folgendem Spruch zurück: "Mann, dein Fahrrad ist ja echt geländegängig", wobei er es nicht gemerkt hatte, dass er meine hintere Achse+Radlager geschrottet hat .


----------



## hackel (21. September 2008)

Ich war im skatepark am rumhüpfen an nem schönen samstagabend. kommt ein spaziergänger vorbei und guckt mir ne weile zu. 
Fremder: Schönes Fahrrad!!! Wieviele Gänge hat das denn?
Ich: Raten Sie doch mal.
 Fremder: ähhm... 40???
Ich: Nein. Einen.
 Fremder: Wie jetzt?! nur EINEN gang?
Ich: Ja, nennt sich "Singlespeed"
 Fremder geht verwirrt weg (wahrscheinlich war er sich nicht sicher, ob das die wahrheit ist oder ich ihn auf den arm nehme )


----------



## Dapperillo (22. September 2008)

Ich und mehrere Freunde hab im dirt-park geschaufelt und weil es dierekt an einer viel besuchten spazier straße liegt laufen oft leute vorbei. Dann kam ein Vater mit seinen kleinen 2 kindern, die kinder gucken ganz erstaunt die hügel an und der eine fragt:"Papa was machen die da?" und der vater antwortet:" Die brechen sich ihre knochen" und zieht beide kinder weiter. Danach lagen wir erstmal 5min vor lachen aufm boden.


----------



## hackel (22. September 2008)

Dapperillo schrieb:


> und der vater antwortet:" Die brechen sich ihre knochen"


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. September 2008)

Oooooch schade, kann bis jetzt hier nix dazubeitragen......hat noch keiner gemault bis jetzt, beim radeln.
Na ja vielleicht liegts an meinem Erscheinungsbild....bis jetzt hatt ich Ruhe..
Aber der Thread ist superspitze, weiter mit euren Erlebnissen...
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## ufo-de (24. September 2008)

Ich habe auch wieder einen. 
Vorletzten Sonntag. 20 Wanderer, ganz hinten die Kinder, die uns sofort bemerkt haben und zur Seite sind.Die haben dann den anderen zugerufen: Fahrraaaaaaaaad!!!!! ABER NEIIIIIN, da wird sich erstmal umgedreht und doof geguckt. 
Mein Kollege springt mit unverminderter Geschwindigkeit rechts auf den Acker und fährt da weiter. Keine Gefahr für niemanden, war auch reichlich Abstand. Also mind. 5 m. Ich hinterher und da kommts:

Wohl nicht mehr ganz frisch, was?!

Da machste schon dem anderen "Platz" der mit seiner ganzen Truppe den Weg  einnimmt und kriegst noch Ärger...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (24. September 2008)

Sowas ist schon zur Normalität geworden...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. September 2008)

@ufo-de: Und da habt ihr es nicht drauf ankommen lassen eurer Meinung mal Luft zu machen?
Freundlichkeit hin oder her, aber bei sowas ist echt das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, da würde mir echt der Kragen platzen.
Also Respekt wenn ihr dazu nichts gesagt habt.


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

ist echt Traumhaft hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufo-de (24. September 2008)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> @ufo-de: Und da habt ihr es nicht drauf ankommen lassen eurer Meinung mal Luft zu machen?
> Freundlichkeit hin oder her, aber bei sowas ist echt das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, da würde mir echt der Kragen platzen.
> Also Respekt wenn ihr dazu nichts gesagt habt.



Normal schon, aber wir hatten so 35 drauf und das wollte ich mir nicht versauen, zumal es langsam wieder bergauf ging.

Verschwende schon so viel Energie bei der Canyon Werkstatt-Hotline im Moment...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Backfisch (24. September 2008)

ufo-de schrieb:


> Normal schon, aber wir hatten so 35 drauf und das wollte ich mir nicht versauen..



Das lässt die Geschichte ja doch in einem anderen Licht erscheinen...


----------



## fuzzball (25. September 2008)

also ich versteh die Menschen (speziell die alten) nicht mehr.
Da hole ich neulich ein Freundin nach den Klausuren bei Gericht ab, stehen da in gemütlicher Gruppe, mein Bike lag in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe von mir auf dem Boden, da kommt eine Oma an mit ZWEI Gehhilfen macht einen Schritt zu Seite und haut mit einer Gehhilfe auf mein Bike; man muß dazu sagen der Platz auf dem wir standen war min 20m breit;ich war so perplex, dass ich im ersten Moment gar nicht reagiert habe, hab dann nachgeschaut war zum Glück nichts beschädigt (ansonstenSCHMERZEN), sonst hätte ich die OMA direkt gegenüber zur Polizei geführt.

Soviel so gut, dann bin am selben Tag noch am Feldberg biken gewesen.

Ein Kollege und ich machten oben beim Aussichtsturm eine Pause unsere Bikes lehnten an dem Holzzaun, da kommt so ein 12 Jahre alter Bastard nimmt das Bike von meinem Kollegen und wirft es um; der Vater stand neben dran und hat gelacht- mit der Folge wir haben den Vater so zusammengeschissen, dass er mit seinem heulenden Bastard das Weite gesucht hat - sein Glück ich hatte Puls - 
Nach diesen Erfahrungen, bisher war ich immer höflich, jetzt ist schluß - wie hat Strommi schon gesagt Büro ist Krieg


----------



## Lizzard (25. September 2008)

Schade, dass man Autos nicht auch so leicht umschmeissen kann...


----------



## marcx (25. September 2008)

ich glaube ich hätte dem vater stellvertretend für seinen bengel eine gelangt..


----------



## buheitel (25. September 2008)

Mir hat mal beim Vorbeifahren so ein Tirolerhut den Spazierstock ins Vorderrad gesteckt. Bin natürlich ab über den Lenker und hab mich dabei ordenlich zerlegt.
Das ganze obwohl ich vorher mehrmals laut und deutlich geklingelt hatte und recht langsam an die Wandergruppe rangefahren war. Im ersten Moment blieb mir echt die Spucke weg. Mein Kumpel hintendran musste mich dann mit aller Gewalt davon abhalten den Barzi nen Kopp kleiner zu machen. Ich hab mir den also an den Kragen genommen und die grüne Trachtengruppe dazugerufen. Hat natürlich ewig gedauert, bis die uns gefunden hatten. Hab dann Anzeige erstattet und mir den Schaden ersetzten lassen nebst Schmerzensgeld. Unglaublich sowas. Felge, Gabel, Steuersatz und mein Helm waren zu ersetzen. Glücklicherweise hat die Kauleiste gehalten. Der Typ hat sich dann ein paar Tage später bei mir entschuldigt. Wollte ihm erst vor meiner Haustür eins auf die 12 geben, aber dachte dann....was soll das bringen.


----------



## loefchen (25. September 2008)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> Wollte ihm erst vor meiner Haustür eins auf die 12 geben, aber dachte dann....was soll das bringen.



Wenigstens anständig von ihm. Ich denke hätte er nen Augenblick zum Tatzeitpunkt drüber nachgedacht was er gleich tut hätte er es sicher sein lassen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. September 2008)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Schade, dass man Autos nicht auch so leicht umschmeissen kann...



Oooch nen Smart schon.....


----------



## ufo-de (25. September 2008)

Mir hat so nen Vollarsch ne Eisenstange zugeworfen im vorbeifahren-ins Vorderrad.
Kenne das!

Ich habe keine Polizei geholt, soviel dazu. Er hat sich auch entschuldigt als er zurück aus dem Krankenhaus war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (25. September 2008)

Gestern bin ich mal wieder meinen Hometrail gefahren, welcher an einer Stelle nen Weg kreuzt wo häufiger Fußvolk herläuft. Man kann die Leute aber schon vorher sehen, also recht ungefährlich... So war es gestern dann auch, 2 junge Frauen mit jeweils einem Kind an der Hand kamen vorbei, ich schon vorher angehalten, um sie vorbei zu lassen. Also stand ich da mit meinem SCHWARZEN Fullface und kompletter Montur... Als das Kind mich dann sah, fragte es seine Mutter sowas wie: "Warum sieht der so komisch aus?"... Als ich die Antwort der Mutter hörte, hab ich direkt nen Lachkrampf bekommen, sie sagte folgendes: "Der hat bestimmt zuviel Star Wars geguckt."  Dabei muss man bedenken, dass das Kind maximal 6 Jahre alt war 

Naja ich fands sehr witzig...


----------



## loefchen (25. September 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Als ich die Antwort der Mutter hörte, hab ich direkt nen Lachkrampf bekommen, sie sagte folgendes: "Der hat bestimmt zuviel Star Wars geguckt."  Dabei muss man bedenken, dass das Kind maximal 6 Jahre alt war



Das gibt dann die Kinder die mit 16 bei nem Verkehrsunfall sterben weil sie keine Helm aufhatten weil Mutti das albern findet.


----------



## dave m (25. September 2008)

Hatte neulich ein lustiges Erlebnis mit ner Wandergruppe. War mit nem Kumpel in den Alpem auf Urlaub; wir fahrn grad nen recht steilen und verblockten Weg runter (eigentlich Wanderweg, aber in ganz kleiner Schrift auch als MTB-Weg ausgeschrieben), als mein Kumpel n paar Meter vor mir auf die Wanderer stößt. Wir bremsen, grüßen, werden gegrüßt, alles freundlich. Dann ruft eine zum Rest der Gruppe: "Achtung, Radfahrer!". Dauert keine 2 sec. da ruft einer von weiter vorne zurück "Super Witz; verar$chen kann ich mich allein". Stille. Plötzlich ein lautes: "Oh, verdammt" von der gleichen Position. Warn da plötzlich doch Radfahrer

Stückchen weiter (150-200m) trafen wir die Vordersten der Gruppe. Ein Ehepaar aus Berlin. Mein Kumpel war schon durch, als ich die beiden seh. Die standen an ner Stelle wo's relativ steil war, also dacht ich "besser absteigen". Ich schieb grad vorbei, als sie mit schönstem Berliner Akzent meint  "Hier Radfahrn, das is doch gefährlich!". Ich wollt grad antworten, da meint er mit total ironischem Ton "Ja detwejen schiebt er ja och!" Ich hab so loslachen müssen!

Mfg, Marco


----------



## L01 (25. September 2008)

"how did you get the bikes (up) here?"...

Standardaussage von Touries in Island, an jedem Pass, nach jeder Anhöhe, nach jeder Flussdurchquerung.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2008)

ufo-de schrieb:


> Mir hat so nen Vollarsch ne Eisenstange zugeworfen im vorbeifahren-ins Vorderrad.
> Kenne das!
> 
> Ich habe keine Polizei geholt, soviel dazu. Er hat sich auch entschuldigt als er zurück aus dem Krankenhaus war


----------



## s.till (26. Dezember 2008)

sehr beliebt bei dem Fußvolk in meiner Umgebung:

(Situation: Ich mit meinen 1.78 m aufm Dirtbike unterwegs -> niedriger Sattel halt, und ich hab mich zwischendurch mal hingesetzt *schäm*)

"Bist du nicht schon ein biiiisschen zu groß für das Fahrrad? Kauf die mal ein vernünftiges!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medic-BHD (27. Dezember 2008)

Servus zusammen,

Ich gestern aufm RADWEG gefahren, si mit ca.30! Auf einmal kommen mir 2 ältere Damen mit hund entgegen. Die sehen mich aber gehen einfach weiter, ich was langsamer gefahren. Aufeinmal brüllt die eine los: haben sie ne Schraube locker?!?! Schieben se das teil ma!..... Ich in aller Höflichkeit, entschuldigung, aber das hier isn Radweg!?!?! Die Andere: ne ne immer diese Jugend! Ich schon ein wenig genervt, darf ich jetzt mal bitte Vorbei. Naja da war dann schicht im Schacht, die beide sich Tierisch am Aufregen, dazu noch alles auf PC Games und gewalt am Schieben! Bin dann einfach wieder zurück gefahren und ne andere Route angepeilt! Ist die Frage wenn wir uns nicht mal mehr auf dem RADWEG bewegen dürfen, wo denn bitte dann???? Und warum müssen die immer so losmeckern auch wenn man selber mehr als freundlich ist?!?!?

Naja weis es auch net ...

Aber in diesem sinne, Ride on ......


----------



## Caracal (27. Dezember 2008)

Medic-BHD schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und warum müssen die immer so losmeckern auch wenn man selber mehr als freundlich ist?!?!?
> 
> ...



Lohnt nicht, über das Verhalten der griesgrämigen Geronten mehr als auch nur fünf Sekunden nachzudenken. Einfach links liegen und sich weiter über Krankheiten und Todesfälle unterhalten lassen.


----------



## faraketrek (27. Dezember 2008)

gestern beim Gassigehen:

Mutter (zu Fuß) mit kleinem Kind (auf Laufrad) wollen eine Brücke runter. Das Laufrad bekommt speed und die Mutter schreit nur: "Brems! Brems!"
(zu dumm dass das Laufrad keine Bremsen hatte....)
Den armen Bub hat´s voll gelegt.

somit Hallo an alle (bin neu hier, 1. Beitrag)

faraketrek (hab mich verschrieben bei der Anmeldung)


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (27. Dezember 2008)

am beliebtesten :"ich hole aber keinen Krankenwagen!"


----------



## rhoen-biker (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre mich auf dem gehweg vor dem haus ein bissle warm! (im dorf, also auf dem geh weg laufen am tag 1- 2 menschen vorbei) 
plötzlich hälst ein polizei auto..... : das ist ein gehweg, bitte nicht hier fahren, und mit diesem fahrrad auch nicht auf der straße (stvo)


----------



## s.till (27. Dezember 2008)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ich fahre mich auf dem gehweg vor dem haus ein bissle warm! (im dorf, also auf dem geh weg laufen am tag 1- 2 menschen vorbei)
> plötzlich hälst ein polizei auto..... : das ist ein gehweg, bitte nicht hier fahren, und mit diesem fahrrad auch nicht auf der straße (stvo)



Kenn ich  aber so sonst? Im Wald ist auch immer jemand, der meckert von wegen "arme Natur und rücksichtslose Biker"... böse böse


----------



## BeLucky (27. Dezember 2008)

Beim letzten Nightride bin ich mit der Sigma EVO X ausgestattet um nen kleinen See geradelt. Es war dunkel und nicht beleuchtet. Erblicke ein älteres Ehepaar am Wegesrand und der Herr fängt mit nem Spruch an. Ich denk mir jetzt macht der mich gleich blöd an. Und er dann ganz erstaunt: "Schau mal der hat Fernlicht!". Ich wäre beinahe vom Rad gekippt vor Lachen.


----------



## hackel (27. Dezember 2008)

faraketrek schrieb:


> somit Hallo an alle (bin neu hier, 1. Beitrag)
> 
> faraketrek (hab mich verschrieben bei der Anmeldung)



nur mal interessehalber...wo ist denn da der schreibfehler? und was soll das heissen?


----------



## faraketrek (27. Dezember 2008)

naja ich wollte frankentrek schreiben, so als Mischung zwischen meinem Namen, meinem Rad (kein Trek!) und der Nähe zu dem Gebiet


----------



## polyeidos (30. Dezember 2008)

mein bester 

mich hat nen zugschaffner im bikeabteil zugelabert 

er sabbelte was das zeug hielt.

mensch cooles fahrrad so eins hatte ich auch mal . als ich noch funker 1985  im osten war . das bike soll diamant gehiessen haben. 

ich sagte man die sachen die ich fahre kann man aber net mit strassenbikes fahren .
er meinte ja klar   ging alles .
er hätte angeblich jeden abhang genommen.
als ich gefragt habe was für bremsen er denn hätte meinte er :
ich habe immer mit der rücktrittbremse  gebremst ....   


im eifer des gefechts hat er michg sogar vergessen zu kontrollieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (30. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Weg zum Ausgangspunkt eines verblockten Trails im Walde (der leider auch nur durch verblockte Steintrails bergauf zu erreichen ist -->Schieben) wollte mich ein neunmalkluger (fehlinformierter) Ortsfremder angesichts seiner eingeschränkten Bewegungsfreiheit an einer 3m breiten Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass FAHREN hier doch verboten sei. Ich blickte dann ächtzend über meinem Lenker hängen nach oben  "Aaaalles klar!"


----------



## Hundebein (31. Dezember 2008)

wie kann man seine pizza schon auf dem weg essen? sowas sollte man genießen...


----------



## B.Scheuert (31. Dezember 2008)

Hundebein schrieb:


> wie kann man seine pizza schon auf dem weg essen? sowas sollte man genießen...


Das mit dem genießen wird eh nichts mehr. Die Pizza, von der du schreibst, ist seit fast einem halben Jahr kalt...


----------



## Illrado (31. Dezember 2008)

Wow das du dich auf anhieb an den alten Eintrag erinnert hast. (was gut für mich war da sehr lesenswert )


----------



## segelflieger (9. Januar 2009)

Is zwar weniger ein Spruch aber die Situation werde ich trotzdem nie wieder vergessen:
Das war als ich meinem Bruder meinen neuen Lieblingssingletrail gezeigt habe:

Irgendwann kommen uns so drei Rentner entgegen. brav wie ich bin klingel ich rechtzeitig und bedanke mich bei ihnen, dass sie aus dem Weg gegangen sind. Jetzt kommt der Dialog:

Oma: Des find ich jetzt absolut nicht in Ordnung!!!! (das wir halt da fahren)

Ich: Ja, stimmt eigentlich schon. (Wollte etwas höflich sein obwohl es die alte °°°°e eigentlich nicht verdient hat und fahr schön langsam vorbei und warte hinter der nächsten Kurve))

Dann kommt mein Bruder und bremst ab bis auf schrittgeschwindigkeit.

Oma: Bitte abstaiiigeen!! (er hat halt kein Bock drauf anzuhalten weil der Trail war an dieser Stelle wirklich gut zu fahren und fährt in Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei ohne sie zu beachten)

Dann fangen die Rentner auf einmal an zu diskutieren von wegen: scheiss Mountainbiker, machen die Wege kaputt, dürfen hier nicht fahren, unhöffliche jonge usw.  Dann muss mein Bruder voll anfangen zu lachen und der Opa so:

Opa (knallrot): *Kuck her der lacht auch noch!!!!!! AR°°°LOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Er: Hey!!, keine böse Worte in den Mund nehmen. (und muss immer mehr lachen!!!, ich lieg ca. 10m weier auf dem Boden und hab lachkrämpfe)

Opa(rastet total aus): *Doch, du Arsschloch!!!*

Wär mein Bruder nicht weitergefahren wärs wahrscheinlich zu einer Schlägerei gekommen. Aber wir hatten solche Lachanfälle!! Wir haben den alten Sack noch ewig fluchen höhren und mussten noch die ganze Tour lachen.


----------



## $tealth (9. Januar 2009)

manche Rentner haben wirklich keine Rente verdient (naja eigtl. fast alle)


----------



## $tealth (9. Januar 2009)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Das mit dem genießen wird eh nichts mehr. Die Pizza, von der du schreibst, ist seit fast einem halben Jahr kalt...



der Knaller


----------



## master-joker (9. Januar 2009)

also ich kam so die alee (radweg und fussgängerweg sind durch eine durchgehende linie getrennt) entlang wo ich schon von weitem eine ältere dame mit kleinem hund sah. so ca.50m vor den beiden fange ich mit neuen schiebenbremsen zu bremsen an (ich fing deshalb so weit vorher zu bremsen an damit sie durch das geräusch schon mal aufmerksam auf mich wird) in dem moment wo sie mich sah, eilte sie zu ihrem hündchen, der auf der radfahrseite lief, und beugte sich so iwie schützend über ihn und hielt ihn fest. ich bremste dann auf schritttempo ab und als ich auf ihrer höhe war hab ich folgendes gesagt: "ach den hätt ich beim überfahren eh nicht gemerkt!"
die alte hat soo verdattert geguckt das glaubt man garnicht...


übrigens super thread hier!!


----------



## segelflieger (9. Januar 2009)

Die Kriegsveteranen sind ja eh die schlimmsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saskia71 (9. Januar 2009)

......auf dem Radweg durch die Rheinhessenischen Felder läuft weit vorher sichtbar ein Pärchen mit freilaufenden Hund. Ich natürlich geklingelt und das Tempo  reduziert, paar Meter vor mir läuft die Dreggtöne dann auf meine Spur, die Alte schreit "Hannes" (ein Hund der "Hannes" heißt ! ), was macht das Vieh ? 
Legt sich hin und kuscht ! Ich bleibe stehen, sage mal nichts und schüttel nur den Kopf. Dann: "Fahren Sie ruhig weiter ,der beißt nicht."

"Ich aber und ich bin nicht gegen Tollwut geimpft"

War aber alles sehr entspannt. . . . . . "Hannes", ich glaubs heute noch nicht !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Januar 2009)

ich find die fragen nach dem "tank" immer lustig... 

oder auch mal gehabt, bei uns auf der halde, kam mir nen vater mit sohn entgegen geklettert. die so: da kann man runterfahren?

ich nur: da kann man raufklettern?

waren ziemlich dümmliche gesichter...

ich muss aber sagen, das die meisten, die sowas sehen, stehen bleiben und das ganze mit respekt sehen. vorallem, wennse sich beim raufklettern schon aufs maul gelegt haben...


----------



## fuzzball (10. Januar 2009)

master-joker schrieb:


> also ich kam so die alee (radweg und fussgängerweg sind durch eine durchgehende linie getrennt) entlang wo ich schon von weitem eine ältere dame mit kleinem hund sah. so ca.50m vor den beiden fange ich mit neuen schiebenbremsen zu bremsen an (ich fing deshalb so weit vorher zu bremsen an damit sie durch das geräusch schon mal aufmerksam auf mich wird) in dem moment wo sie mich sah, eilte sie zu ihrem hündchen, der auf der radfahrseite lief, und beugte sich so iwie schützend über ihn und hielt ihn fest. ich bremste dann auf schritttempo ab und als ich auf ihrer höhe war hab ich folgendes gesagt: "ach den hätt ich beim überfahren eh nicht gemerkt!"
> die alte hat soo verdattert geguckt das glaubt man garnicht...
> 
> 
> übrigens super thread hier!!


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Januar 2009)

BeLucky schrieb:


> Erblicke ein älteres Ehepaar am Wegesrand und der Herr fängt mit nem Spruch an. Ich denk mir jetzt macht der mich gleich blöd an.



Das denke ich auch ständig hier in unseren Breitengraden. Und wenn es doch ganz wider Erwarten anders kommt, kippe ich vom Rad nicht vor Lachen, sondern vor Erstaunen


----------



## segelflieger (10. Januar 2009)

Ne Freundin mal so:

Jetzt da ja Winter ist kannst du dein Fahrrad ja einmotten und in den Keller stellen weil im Winter kann man ja sowieso nicht fahren.  
Es sei dazugesagt es war anfang Dezember....


----------



## profigammler (15. Februar 2009)

mich fragt man immer gerne wo die bremsen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (15. Februar 2009)

segelflieger schrieb:


> Ne Freundin mal so:
> 
> Jetzt da ja Winter ist kannst du dein Fahrrad ja einmotten und in den Keller stellen weil im Winter kann man ja sowieso nicht fahren.
> Es sei dazugesagt es war anfang Dezember....



mensch jung 
das war ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl!
sie wollte dir damit doch sagen dass man im winter bei der kälte drinnen viel bessere dinge tun kann


----------



## The Bully (16. Februar 2009)

"Vielen Dank, du Arsch"
von einer Spaziergängerin nachdem ich durch eine Pfütze fahren musste um haarscharf ihrem Hund auszuweichen, der plötzlich vor mir auf den weg gerannt ist, und sie höchstwahrscheinlich ein paar Tropfen abbekommen hat. Am liebsten wäre ich da nochmal durchgefahren....


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. Februar 2009)

Wandersfrau:
"Entschuldigen sie bitte die Frage, aber durften sie sich als Kind eigentlich nie dreckig machen?"


----------



## $tealth (21. Februar 2009)




----------



## s.till (23. Februar 2009)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Wandersfrau:
> "Entschuldigen sie bitte die Frage, aber durften sie sich als Kind eigentlich nie dreckig machen?"




wuah, das ist die härte


----------



## Rostlöserin (23. Februar 2009)

Im Stadtverkehr, wegen einer Baustelle ist der Weg extrem eingeengt, ist aber eine wenig benutzte Stelle. Oma macht bereitwillig Platz als sie mich ankommen sieht. Als ich auf Schwerhörige-Oma-Entfernung dran war habe ich mich für die Geste ordnungsgemäß bedankt aber Oma schreit mir ins Wort "DANKE kann man sagen!!!"
*schulterzuck*

Bei 5 cm Neuschnee, letzte Woche "Fallen sie nicht auf die Nase" - "Was bei dem Wetter, sie sind aber mutig" (den hör ich x mal) - "Radfahren bei Schnee müsste verboten werden"

Ich erzähle so, wo ich gerade herkomme, 40 km trullalla durch die Stadt "Was so weit und alles mit dem Rad?" oder "Da sind sie doch bestimmt S-Bahn gefahren."


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Februar 2009)

naja hab da mal was aufm berg erlebt, der im winter ein skigebiet is. und als wir runterfahrn wolten ham wir ne abkürzung über die piste also die wiese genommen und dann hält mich ein mann an und sagt : <<darf ich dich mal was fragen?>> JA. <<warum, warum seid ihr jetz da durch die wiese gefahren?>> tjaa von oben sahs so aus als wärs ein weg und es war dann doch keiner. <<und wieso bleibt ihr dann nicht einfach auf der strasse? >> naja wir dachten durch die wiese machts mehr spass dann is er einfach weitergegangen und hat so getan als wär er beleidigt ... ka wiso


----------



## baltes21 (24. Februar 2009)

Schon sehr oft passiert:

Ich glaube du hast da etwas verloren

und dergleichen, wegen einer Lefty in meinen Cannondales.


----------



## erexx (24. Februar 2009)

Top Thread hieer 

Leider kann ich noch kaum mit Sprüchen dienen nur halt die Klasiker wie:

"Der will da aber jetzt nicht echt runterfahren" hinter meinem Rücken
"Du weißt aber schon das man im Winter gewöhnlich nicht Fahrad fährt??"
"'is ja Wahnsinn"


----------



## siede. (24. Februar 2009)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Wandersfrau:
> "Entschuldigen sie bitte die Frage, aber durften sie sich als Kind eigentlich nie dreckig machen?"


der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (24. Februar 2009)

So lange fahre ich ja noch kein MTB (meistens auf "normalen" Radwegen) -> da ich aktuell nur Abends Fahre wo es meist schon dämmert reicht es wenn ich eine der beiden Fenix L2D Lampen 30m hintern dem Walker / anderen Radfahrer etc kurz in den Stroposkop Modus schalte ... da dreht sich eigentlich jeder um und geht gleichzeitig ein Stück zur Seite -> gemässigt dran vorbei -> kurzes Danke meinerseits und weitergehts  

Vollgepöbelt oder gar beschimpft wurde ich noch gar nicht -> im Sommer wirds dann aber vermutlich auch die "Klingel"


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2009)

Ist schon ein Weilchen her... Ziemliches Matschwetter nach tagelangem Regnen. Ich schnaufe den Berg hoch und will oben gerade ansetzen zum entspannten Teil. Sagt eine Wanderin zu Anderen, "Der will doch nicht wirklich?" Aufgrund des Matsches sah ich natürlich nach der Abfahrt etwas dreckig aus. Mache Siesta und putze die Brille... kommen die Wanderinnen und ich höre ich bekannte Stimme sagen: "Siehst Du, jetzt ist er hingefallen!".


----------



## Gepard (25. Februar 2009)

Kein Spruch, nur Situation: Absolut schlimm sind diese "Belehrer" - Bei uns im Örtchen aufm RADWEG unterwegs gewesen, der direkt neben einem Gehweg ist (ganz deutlich als Radweg erkennbar, roter Asphalt und ausgeschildert) - aber so ein aufm Gehweg entgegenkommender Opa peilt das natürlich nicht, hat mich zwar schon von rund 100 m Entfernung heranfahren sehen, und fand es wohl äussert toll, sich kurz bevor ich auf gleicher Höhe war auf den Radweg zu wechseln und sich demonstrativ breit zu machen. Ich war so perplex dass ich ausweichen musste und gerade noch einen Sturz verhindern konnte, da überall auf dem Radweg/Fussweg Splitt lag (hatten die dort wegen dem Schnee der letzten Tage verteilt). Als ich den Opi zur Rede stellte, wurde dieser plötzlich kreidebleich, da nur 10 m entfernt direkt so ein Schild stand, dass den Weg als Radweg auswies. Auf meine Drohung hin, die Polizei zu holen, falls er mit meine angekratze Felge (ich bin am Bordstein entlang geschliddert als ich ausgewichen bin) nicht ersetzt, wurde er auf einmal ganz kleinlaut. Hoffentlich ist das dem mal eine "Lehre". Boah wie ich solche "Oberlehrer"- Typen gefressen habe


----------



## JekyllandHyde (25. Februar 2009)

Erlebnisse mit unserem Förster:

Auf nem Trail vom Aussichtsturm ins Tal runter kommt mir auf nem Querweg der Biker-hassende Förster in den Weg und zeigt auf den Weg welchen ich grad runter kam zum Fenster seines Jeeps raus: "Da kann man nicht runter fahren!" - "Warum nicht?" - "Das ist zu steil für'n Fahrrad!" 

Oh Mist - hätte er mir das früher gesagt, dann hätte ich meine Hausstrecke nicht schon seit fünf Jahren diesen Weg runter ... 

"Außerdem haben sie hinten und Vorne kein Licht!" - "Auch wenn sie nicht die Polizei sind und sie das eigentlich nichts angeht - doch, ich habe Lampen dran!" 

Ihm mal eben kurz gezeigt und er meinte: "Und wo ist der Dynamo?"


Zwar nicht mehr komisch, aber ich zitiere es doch:

"Und wie geht's weiter?" meinte er. "Da vorn runter!" 

Er: "Aber das ist ein Holzschleifweg, da liegt seit den Waldarbeitern soviel rum, dass nicht einmal mehr die Wanderer hochkommen." - "Aha und wer ist deren Chef?" - "Na ich!" - "Dann wäre die Verantwortlichkeit auch geklärt ... ich fahr da trotzdem runter!" - "Aber das geht nicht! Das ist nicht erlaubt!" - "Sagt wer?" - "Ich." - "Warum nicht?" - "Darum." - "Naja, nachdem der Weg breiter als 2 m ist fahr ich da runter, wenn ich nicht durchkomme, ist das mein Problem!" - "In meinem Wald darf niemand sein!" - "Ich erinnere mich, dass ihre Vorgesetzten sie ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen haben, dass sie die 'Böser-Förster'- Nummer stecken lassen sollen.- Stand zumindest in der Zeitung." - "Das Gesetz hier bin ich!" - "Soll ich mich darüber mit ihrem Vorgsetzten unterhalten?" - So war's nicht gemeint ..." - Gang krachend reingeschoben und weg war er. 

Erwähnt sei, dass er mittlerweile auf dem Kicker seines Chefs steht, da er die älteren Herren von der Interessensgemeinschaft "Naherholungsgebiet Wald" permanent belästigt und Wege und Bänke, welche diese anlegen (mutwillig) "aus Versehen" beschädigt hat.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. Februar 2009)

so ein trottel - bau mal nen dicken trail mit fetten northshores !!! den möcht ich sehn .. hahaha


----------



## goegolo (25. Februar 2009)

Durch eine unbefahrbare Schneedecke auf einem Feldweg selbst zum Fussvolk degradiert ruft mir ein vorbeilaufender Jogger auch noch zu: "Wohl keine Winterreifen was?"


----------



## sramx9 (26. Februar 2009)

Teilweise echt zum brüllen hier.
Nicht sooo der Brüller aber zum Schmunzeln:
Ich mit meinem Bahnhofsrad ( das ist mittlerweile aber weg ) an der roten Ampel.
Neben mit Frau auf ihrem Rad. Dann schaut sie meins an und meint nur: "Ach herjee. So eine rostige Kette habe ich ja noch nie gesehen"
OK - glaube ich auch nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß
Sramx9


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Durch eine unbefahrbare Schneedecke auf einem Feldweg selbst zum Fussvolk degradiert ruft mir ein vorbeilaufender Jogger auch noch zu: "Wohl keine Winterreifen was?"


Haha, sehr geil


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Februar 2009)

Waldweg, plötzlich dicke Eisplatte, musste vorbei schieben, Jogger kommt entgegen und joggt an der anderen Seite der Eisplatte vorbei, ich weiter, nach paar 100m MEGA-Eisplatte, ich umgekehrt und wieder Berg rauf, derweil hat Hogger ne Schleife gedreht und kommt mir abermals entgegen: "Das nächste Mal gibt's aber 'n Bier!"

Ich mit Rennrad in der Stadt durch einen breiten Fuss-/Anliegerzufahrtsweg zwischen den Häusern, ne Eisplatte verhindert auf halbe Breite des Weges die Weiterfahrt, auf dem verbliebenen Streifen Asphalt liefen 3 Rentner(innen), ich wartete bis die vorbei waren, und als ich antrat zum Losfahren: "Vorsicht Glatteis!" Ach nee....danke für den heissen Tip, warum hab ich dann gewartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (26. Februar 2009)

Eine Episode aus dem letzten Sommer auf der Halde Hohewardt am Horizontobservatorium. Von da kann man eine schöne Abfahrt runter. Aufgrund der damaligen Baustelle lief ein Wachmann da oben rum, das schöne Wetter lockte diverse Ausflügler - unter anderem eine Dame, Typ Waldorflehrerin im ergrauten Stadium.

Ein Kumpel fährt die Abfahrt runter, ich senke gerade den Sattel ab. Der Sicherheitsmann steht neben mir und guckt meinem Kumpel hinterher. Die Waldorffrau - deutlich besorgt - zu dem Wachmann: "Ja ist das denn legal?" Der entwickelt plötzlich einen Beschützerinstinkt und meint väterlich zu mir "aber schön vorsichtig fahren". Und tschüß.

Als wir beiden auf dem gegenüberliegen Plateau oben angekommen sind, stehen Lehrerin und Wachmann immer noch da und schauen uns nach...


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (26. Februar 2009)

Beim Marathon bei km 50 aber noch 40 bis zum Ziel einer der Zuschauer: 

"Hast's gleich geschafft ssnimmer weit!"

15km weiter in einer Steilkehre 2-Zuschauer im Klappstuhl :

"Zefix s Bier ist aus!"


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

jaja so sind se im bayernländle...


----------



## erexx (4. März 2009)

Heute erste mal in kurzer Hose:

"Sie wissen schon dass man im Winter eighentlich Ski oder Schlitten fährt??"

"O mein Gott jetzt geht das schon wieder los mit diesen Wahnsinnigen"


----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)

"warum hast du da so viele blaue flecken am schienbein?"
"das sind narben."


ist schon was her, mittlerweile haben die narben fast normale hautfarbe angenommen und schienbeinprotektoren habe ich auch schon lange, aber ihr kennt das ja - einmal ordentlich vom pedal abgerutscht sorgt für bleibende errinerungen.

gut war auch der junge der sich mir letzte woche im wald in den weg stellte und mich anhielt, nur um mir zu sagen "boa geiler fahrstil!"


----------



## Infernal (4. März 2009)

alter mann im zug, ich steh mit meinem dh bike da

mensch, mit so nem radl kommt ma doch sogar rückwärts den berg hoch, nicht?

mfg alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_jn (4. März 2009)

Wanderer zur mir, als ich am Ende eines Singletrails wieder auf den Forstweg fuhr: "Dafür wär mir das Rad aber zu Schade"

Ich: "Dafür ist es gebaut worden"


----------



## MotörBike (5. März 2009)

Montagnachmittag zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde gestartet.
Auf der Tour begegnet mir ein ehe-ehemaliger, als ziemlich cholerisch bekannter Arbeitskollege; man kennt sich trotzdem noch. Ca. 8m vor dem Zusammentreffen tippe ich gegen meinen Helm zum 'Tim Taylor Tooltime Gruß'. Er brüllt: "Kannst Du mich nicht grüßen?" Ich: "Im Prinzip schon, ich weiß nur nicht, von wem!"


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2009)

mike_jn schrieb:


> Wanderer zur mir, als ich am Ende eines Singletrails wieder auf den Forstweg fuhr: "Dafür wär mir das Rad aber zu Schade"
> 
> Ich: "Dafür ist es gebaut worden"



Gute Antwort


----------



## plz.die.thx.bye (5. März 2009)

meine Freundin gestern im Bike-Laden zum Objekt meiner Begierde "Das sieht ja aus wie ein Damenfahrrad", war ein SX Trail


----------



## sramx9 (5. März 2009)

plz.die.thx.bye schrieb:


> meine Freundin gestern im Bike-Laden zum Objekt meiner Begierde "Das sieht ja aus wie ein Damenfahrrad", war ein SX Trail


 

da zieht sich einem ja alles zusammen


----------



## dortmund biker (5. März 2009)

bitte.stirb.danke.tschüss muss seine freundin noch erziehen.


----------



## R00kie (5. März 2009)

mal ne nette begegnung der dritten art: 

"entschuldigung, darf ich sie was fragen" _"ja, nur zu!"_ "sind sie downhiller?" _" na ja, ich solls ma werden. warum die spezifische frage?"_ "nun ich hab vor kurzem ein buch gelesen, und da kam das vor. konnte mir nich wirklich was darunter vorstellen. aber sie sehen genau so aus und es passt." _"was war es denn für ein buch"_ "[titel], da war der simon, der held, ein downhiller" "_aha, tja macht spaß...hoch schieben, runter fahren" _


_is das nicht ma nettes fußvolk gewesen, anstatt sich zu beschweren .. ooooh irgendwelche idioten radfahrer bauen schon wieder irgendwelche sinnlosen schanzen auf unseren spazierwegen...._


----------



## Wimbo (5. März 2009)

Ach coole Idee mit dem Thread

â­§ Ein Ã¤lterer FuÃgÃ¤nger auf dem Radweg als ich ihn aufm Hinterrad Ã¼berholt hab: "Du Saubursch du greisliger, schau dassd weida kimmst sonst fotz i di vo deim scheiÃdrecks gfahre oba" (Zu Deutsch: Du hÃ¤ssliches A-Loch, sieh zu dass du abhaust sonst schlag ich dich von deinem sch... GefÃ¤hrt runter)
Was er dann auch versuchte indem er mich am Arm festzuhalten versuchte. Meine Antwort darauf war ein etwas unfreundliches "Verpiss dich Opa" und ein frÃ¶hlich lachender Mittelfinger.

Wobei man eigentlich immer nett und freundlich sein sollte, was ich auch immer bin wenn sich FuÃgÃ¤nger aufregen, denn ansonsten wird der Ruf der Mountainbiker NOCH schlechter weil man ihnen nachsagt auch noch derbst unfreundlich zu sein, aber in diesem Fall musste ich einfach so reagieren denn wenn jemand handgreiflich wird und das zu einer gefÃ¤hrlichen Situation fÃ¼hren kann (Merke: Ich war auf dem Hinterrad unterwegs und er wollte mich vom Rad ziehen) und dies dann auch noch ohne Grund tut (ca. 2 Meter abstand zu ihm) kann man echt nicht mehr anders.

Und dann gestern noch der Ãber-Spruch der meine Wut noch grÃ¶Ãer werden lieÃ:
"Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt"... Und das 5 Minuten nachdem mein Rahmen brach 

Ansonsten die Standart SprÃ¼che


----------



## Schildbürger (5. März 2009)

Wimbo schrieb:


> (Merke: Ich war auf dem Hinterrad unterwegs und er wollte mich vom Rad ziehen) und dies dann auch noch ohne Grund tut (ca. 2 Meter abstand zu ihm) kann man echt nicht mehr anders.



2m Abstand und hat dich am Arm erwischt? 
Das war aber ein flotter OPA!


----------



## M!tch (5. März 2009)

Wimbo schrieb:


> (Merke: Ich war auf dem Hinterrad unterwegs und er wollte mich vom Rad ziehen) und dies dann auch noch ohne Grund tut (ca. 2 Meter abstand zu ihm) kann man echt nicht mehr anders.



der terroropa mit den 2m armen ist also wieder unterwegs. 


tante edith meint: zwei dumme - ein gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (5. März 2009)

ich glaub wimbo kein wort  
weder den wheelie noch den 2m-arm-opa noch iwas von dem gelaber...


----------



## Wimbo (5. März 2009)

Jaja, er war schnell aber wie gesagt er hats nur versucht, er hat rübergefasst aber mich nicht erwischt


----------



## CombiS (5. März 2009)

Vor en paar Wochen in der Innenstadt:
Ich fahr mit meinem CombiS(teures Rad fürn Schüler) durch die Stadt komme von einer schönen Runde ausem Wald und es hatte geregnet.
Fahr paralell zur S-Bahn Schiene über so schönes KOPFSTEINPFLASTER und seh zwei Omis den Weg kreuzen. 
Probier schön vorsichtig nach rechts auszuweichen, hatte laut Tacho        28km/h druff und dann macht es glitsch und das Vorderrad dreht sich um 180° ich halts Bike am Lenker und am Sattel fest, rutsch hinter dem Bike her schön mim Knie über des blöde Kopfsteinpflaster und alle Leute stehen um mich rum weil Valentinstag war(haha Wortwitz: Fallentinstag) ich knie neben meinem leicht schrammarierten Bike und alle gugen blöd und nuscheln:"Oh was ist jetzt los" oder :"Was macht der da?" 
Dann hab ich angefangen zu fluchen weil des mein schönes Fahrrad ist und warum des net mit meinem anderen Bike passieren kann und so weiter...Ne menge geflucht und die Masse hat sich aufgelöst und ist weiter gelaufen 
War lustig
Juls


----------



## MUD´doc (6. März 2009)

Letztens mal wieder über die beiden optischen Zustände eines Mountainbikes:
*Ist es mal sauber* (so 2 mal im Jahr nach Komplettcheck):
_"Naaaa?! Gar nicht dreckig?! Wofür hast du ein Mountainbike, wenn es nicht schmutzig ist?"_
*Ist es mal dreckig*:
_"Ihhh! Ist dein Fahrrad schmutzig! Wo fährst du dann damit rum?! Muss das sein?!"_
Die Leute wissen auch nicht, was sie wollen


----------



## Vidar (22. März 2009)

"in meinem garten könntet ihr auch mal eine runde drehen dann muss ich nicht merh selber umgraben" antwort: da komm ich dann mit der der crosser 
"wir warten hier grad auf die bergrettung, beim dem nebel und dem glatten steig geht hier keiner mehr runter" antwort: na dan sehen wir uns ja nachher vllt. noch im tal
"sie schon wieder!, letzte woche ohne licht, und jetzt mi sonem bunsen!" (die herren in grün)


----------



## sramx9 (22. März 2009)

Dachte schon der Thread wäre eingeschlafen


----------



## Vidar (22. März 2009)

dachte ich von mir selbst auch grad^^


----------



## sramx9 (22. März 2009)

Das du eingeschlafen bist ?


----------



## burn (22. März 2009)

was ist ein bunsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (23. März 2009)

Vorgestern auf einem Feldweg...Älterer Herr läuft links und seine Frau rechts aufm Weg. Der Herr bemerkt mich schon aus der Entfernung und wechselt zu seiner Frau nach rechts. 
Das fand ich super...musste nicht mal abbremsen dachte ich mir!
Kurz bevor ich die beiden Überhole wechselt die Dame urplötzlich von auf meine Seite, so dass ich eine Vollbremsung machen musste um einen Unfall zu verhindern! Das einzigste was sie sagte war nicht etwa, oh Entschuldigung, sondern ein barsches "MENSCH, PASSEN SIE DOCH GEFÄLLIGST AUF"...da ist mir fast der Kragen geplatzt obwohl ich eigentlich ein ganz entspannter bin
blöde Kuh...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. März 2009)

> Kurz bevor ich die beiden Überhole wechselt die Dame urplötzlich von auf meine Seite, so dass ich eine Vollbremsung machen musste um einen Unfall zu verhindern!



die wollte wohl nicht so nahe bei Ihrem Mann gehen, lässt tief blicken

Ich letzte Tage als es so schön war auf der Waldautobahn unterwegs gewesen, nähere mich auch ner älteren Dame und klingel natürlich, keine Reaktion, klingel nochmal, keine Reaktion, dran vorbei musste ich ja aber trotzdem, als ich ausscherte um vorbei zufahren und den festen Boden verlasse und auf so nem groben Schotter,- Ast,- Laubboden fahre kriegt die Guste nen Schreck und springt aus dem Stand etwa 1 Meter auf Seite und fängt an mich an zu brüllen ich dürfte hier garnicht fahren. 
Naja wer beim laufen träumt sollte sich nicht wundern wenn man nichts mitbekommt.

Zum Glück sind solche Begenungen selten bei uns und so ist es für mich das erste mal gewesen. Aber lustig war das schon.


----------



## Plastik Biker (23. März 2009)

Letztes Jahr anfang August auf meiner Hausstrecke. Der Jägersman auf Hochsitz, mit der Flinde im Anschlag: " Euch krieg mer auch noch ".


----------



## JekyllandHyde (23. März 2009)

N Klassiker ...

Ne Freund von mir legt sich auf ner Waldautobahn mal eben ne Runde in den Schotter. Das schöne und gepflegte Bike völlig zerkratzt und verdreckt. Kommt ein älterer Spaziergänger vorbei und meint:

"Wenn das MEIN Fahrrad wäre, würde mich das nun mächtig aufregen ..."




Wir haben uns schon bereit gemacht, ihn zurück zu reissen ...


----------



## malte168 (23. März 2009)

ich letztens am dietzenbacher hexenberg unterwegs kommen zwei väter mit je einem sohn ein steilen anstieg runter (werden schon gut 15% steigung gewesen sein und ca. 50m länge), den ich grade hoch fahren wollte (mit meinem cc-ht auch kein großes problem). einer der väter schaut sein kind an zeigt auf mich und ruft: "guck mal der da! der will da hoch! das schafft der nie!" ich grins herausfordernd zurück und geb gas...ich muss zugeben dass ich die letzten meter schon fast aufgeben wollte...aber ein anfeuerndes "hop-hop" von unten hat mich weiter angespornt^^

habs dann also doch ganz gut geschafft und oben erstmal triumphierend gewunken und einen schluck aus der flasche genommen...
die gesichter unten waren einfach göttlich... so offene münder sieht man selten^^


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2009)

vor 2 monaten im wald .... ich mimt kumpel oberhalb eines derben wurzeltrails nen schluck genommen und fertig fürre abfahrt gemacht ... war feucht und dementsprechend sehr rutschig ... kommen 2 rentnerpaare vorbei und gucken uns schon doof wegen fullface usw an ... die den wurzeltrail runter und wir auf nem kleinen nebenstück ebenfalls ... kam nur " wie hier wollt ihr runter ... das is doch viel zu gefährlich" von den oma's ... die beiden Männer grinsen sich ein und meinen ganz kühl zu ihren fraun: " glaub man die wissen was sie tun .. die können das ".

Konnte mir ein lachen ent verkneiffen und bin am nächsten absatz erstma mit nem wheelie an den omas vorbei 

ne stunde später an nem anderen trail kamen die wieder. Die eine oma wollte grad was sagen als der opa ihr den mund zuhielt und meinte: "viel spaß, jungs " und dick grinste ...

dazu muss man sagen das hier mtb'ler mangelwahre sind ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Time-Biker (23. März 2009)

"Ihr seid doch bekloppt"

nach 5 mal klingeln und einigen Zurufen: "Könnt ihr nicht mal klingeln"

"Hau ab mit deinem Sch*** teil"

"Da kann man doch nicht runterfahren"

"Furchtbar diese Fahrradfahrer"


----------



## Dapperillo (23. März 2009)

Auch einfach ein klassiker.
Wir hängen am ende unseres Hometrais ab und enstspannen uns nach einigen abfahrten, da kommt ein älteres Ehepaar die gerade unseren trail abgelaufen sind vorbei und fragen:" Warum fahrt ihr hier über die Wurzeln und über die Steine wenn hier gleich nebendrann der Waldweg ist, da ist es doch viel sicherer zu fahren"...


----------



## erexx (23. März 2009)

> "Wenn das MEIN Fahrrad wäre, würde mich das nun mächtig aufregen ..."


----------



## Wimbo (23. März 2009)

Sowas in der Art hat so ein Depp zu mir gesagt als ich mein Radl mit Rahmenbruch nach Hause geschoben hab...


----------



## fredeckbert (23. März 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> nach 5 mal klingeln und einigen Zurufen: "Könnt ihr nicht mal klingeln"



Das wird mir auch immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Manche sterben bei einmal Klingeln den tausendfachen 
Schreckenstod, während andere scheinbar völlig frei jeglicher Sinneswahrnehmung durch die Gegend
laufen.


----------



## erexx (24. März 2009)

> Sowas in der Art hat so ein Depp zu mir gesagt als ich mein Radl mit Rahmenbruch nach Hause geschoben hab...



Wenn ich nach meinem Rahmenbruch so was gehört hätte, wär ich dem armen Opa vermutlich an den Hals gesprungen!!


----------



## Nagah (24. März 2009)

Ich hätte wohl den Rahmen ganz zerbrochen und ihn/sie damit gepflockt.


----------



## Vidar (24. März 2009)

na bunsen kommt eigentlich vom bunsenbrenner (meine ich zu wissen)
und wird von manchen leuten als ausdruck des erstaunens über große flammen- oder lichterzeugende geräte verwandt    in diesem falle licht


----------



## Wimbo (24. März 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl den Rahmen ganz zerbrochen und ihn/sie damit gepflockt.


Naja, in dem Moment war mir alles Shaizzegal, ich hab meine Aggressionen dann danach in dem Titel meines Rahmenbruch-Freds ausgelassen und nach ner Runde Gitarren-Jam war die Sache gegessen


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2009)

haalloooooo ??????  eecchhoo...echo...ech...ec...e  


eingepennt der thread? =O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (31. März 2009)

Das Meiste wurde schon vollends genannt, aber wenn jmd. seinen Hund über den Radweg (ja, manchmal nutze ich legal den Radweg -.-)  laufen lässt, ich schon meterweit um Aufmerksam rufe, und bremsen muss und nachher ein "Fahr langsamer" bekomme ist dies schon ein bescheidenes Thema. Auch, wenn ich mal den Hundebesitzer erwischen könnte, so oder so sind Leute heutzutage viel unachtsamer :f


----------



## warpax (31. März 2009)

Hätte auch nur noch einen, der nichts mit nervigen Fußgängern zu tun hat (wobei ich aber auch mit nervigen Fußgängern eingerechnet nicht viel mehr hätte, die meisten sind hier sehr nett).

Saß einigermaßen vollgeschlammt im Zug nach hause. Am Bahnhof steigt mit mir ein gut gekleideter, älterer Herr aus, der aus einem Gespräch, das er vorher geführt hat, eindeutig als Akademiker zu erkennen ist. Er klopft mit einer Fingerspitze auf die wahrscheinlich einzige schlammfreie Stelle meines Hinterrads und sagt: "Sagen Sie mal, das mit dem Fahren ohne Schutzblech ist aber doch auch nur so eine Mode, oder?"

Ich war so baff, daß ich gar nichts Vernünftiges erwidern konnte. Ich dachte erst, es kommt was von wegen "kein Licht" oder so.


----------



## plz.die.thx.bye (1. April 2009)

Mein bestes Erlebnis im neuen Jahr konnte ich gestern genießen.
Bin locker flockig durch den Wald gefahren, laut Tacho (ja ich hab son Teil am XC Bike^^) so um die 25 Km/h.
Vor mir seh ich zwei Radfahrer, denen so eine kleine Ratte/Hund-Mischung hechelnd hinterherläuft. Ich klingel recht früh, der Typ dreht sich auch um, macht  aber keine Anstalten mal ein Wenig rüberzufahren, also fahr ich einfach zwischen den beiden durch.
Dann ruft mir der Kerl echt hinterher, dass im Wald max 50 Km/h erlaubt sind und was mir denn einfalle hier so durchzurasen.
Ich hab mir nur gedacht WTF ?! und war auch vor unglauben nicht imstande ne Antwort gegeben.


----------



## PhatBiker (1. April 2009)

Der DÃ¼mmste Spruch aber Ã¼berhaupt kommt immer von der Blaulichtfraktion wenn die der Meinung sind die Rennleitung machen zu mÃ¼ssen und ein anhalten.
" Das Kostet 15â¬ "


----------



## Piktogramm (2. April 2009)

Ja was haste denn verbrochen? (Bußgeldkatalog nicht im Kopf und angehalten hat mich noch keiner...)


----------



## PhatBiker (2. April 2009)

Ach, letzten Sommer , auf der Suche nach einer Eisbude, natürlich mit dem Rad in der Fussgängerzone unterwegs springt mir doch glatt ein Schirmmützenträger vors Rad und mault rum. 
Er mekerte nicht nur wegen der Fussgängerzone sondern auch noch wegen, keine Klingel, kein Licht, keine Reflektoren.
Sah aber das ich Rücksichtsvoll den Fussvolk gegenüber gefahren bin und auch nicht schnell war, hatte aber trotzdem kaum Mittleid mit einen nach Eis suchenden,
in der Hitze schwitzenden Biker.


----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2009)

meine beste begegnung war im Spätsommer 07.

o man im jugendlichen leichtsinn mit mp³ player im Ohr und Fullface am Lenker baumelnd durch die leere Fußgängerzone-einkaufsmeile (Sonntag), bei Rot über die Straße und weiter... ich fahr also gut 700meter Wheelie auf Seeed da überhohlt mich ein blauer VW T4 mit Blaulicht und nem wild mit seiner Kelle fuchtelndem Kerl.

Der VW Bus fuhr vor mir in die Tanke und ich hatte nur so ein "oh shit" gefühl.
während mich der Polizist 1 zusammenstaucht, begutachtet der andere mein Rad.
P1 geht zu seinem Bus um meine Daten zu checken.

Nun klopft mir P2 auf die Schulter: "WAHNSINNS BIKE! und die Bremsen erst. WOW! Darf ich mal fahren?"

er dreht also eine runde um die Tanke. währenddessen kommt P1 angewatschelt und wird mit "Boa Dieter das Teil ist ja absolut Brutal schau dir mal die Federgabel an!!", von P2 empfangen. 

Dann kam noch ein ja blaaa nächstes mal aber auf beiden Rädern, weil so kann man ja nich so gut bremsen... wohin ich jetzt fahre und wie weit und wie tief man mit sowas springt usw.

Die Polizei hier macht echt nen super Job! Wenn ich mit Streetwear auf dem Downhiller unterwegs bin werd ich regelmäßig runtergezogen und die Rahmennummer gecheckt. über fehlende schutzbleche und beleuchtung bei Tag kam auch noch nie Kleinkarierte Korintenkackerei.

*thumbsup* für die Pozelei Erlangen


----------



## DerandereJan (3. April 2009)

hab irgendwie die zwei Bullen von Werner im Kopf........... 


Grüße Jan


----------



## deneon (3. April 2009)

"ham wir euch endlich erwischt!"
(warum sagen das rentner, die ausnahmsweise mal in den wald gefunden ham?)

"schau dir mal die an, die ham nen ganz roten kopf, die kippen ja glei vom rad!"
(bergauf mit m fr am trail)

aber am begeisterten war i vom grünen mann im wald:
"ihr wißt scho, das des hier verboten ist?" -kurze erklär und abwartpause- "zeigt mal, was ihr so macht!" 
-vorführpause- "i geh jetzt hier jagen, fahrt *heut *woanders weiter!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (3. April 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> hab irgendwie die zwei Bullen von Werner im Kopf...........
> 
> 
> Grüße Jan




An die musste ich auch grad denken, alternativ noch Toto und Harry,
da könnte ich mir den Toto auch gut auf dem Bike vorstellen!


----------



## Piktogramm (3. April 2009)

Könnt ihr eure grünen Männchen mal zu uns exportieren AUSSER am 14. Februar, 1. Mai und zu Dynamo Dresden Spielen? Das klingt ja wie das Paradies -.-


----------



## dasew (5. April 2009)

Beim Vorbeifahren an einer Konfirmationsgesellschaft: "Lasst uns lieber zur Seite gehen, die haben gar keine Stützräder dran, die fallen bestimmt gleich um."


----------



## tobiasrx (5. April 2009)

auf dem olympiaberg: zwei fußgängerinnen mit hund und der natürlich nicht an der leine. ich fahr nicht mal besonders schnell aber der hund läuft mir direkt vors rad und ich muss scharf bremsen, kann dem viech aber noch ausweichen.
Da schreit mich die eine an : "Ihr mit euren scheiß Radln!"
Ich zurück :"Ihr mit euren scheiß Hundn!"
Da schreit sie mir noch hinterher : "Jetzt fängst da glei eine du unverschämter Kerl!"
Ich hab echt nichts gegen Hunde. Nur gegen Hundebesitzer, die nicht mit den Tieren umgehen können und ihrem Wauzi einen höheren Stellenwert als ein menschenleben einräumen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. April 2009)

Letzten Freitag aufm Weg in den Augsburger Siebentischwald, ich fahre auf dem Radweg geradeaus, vor mir biegt ein Prolet mit irgendeiner flachen, mit Flammen beklebten Amikarre rechts ab, ohne dem Radweg auch nur die geringste Beachtung zu schenken.

Alle Fenster hatten er und seine nicht minder hübsche Frau ja offen ja offen, also brülle ich ma "mach die Augen auf du Wichser" rein (normal sag ich sowas ja nicht, aber wenn grad die Ampel grün wird darf man echt mal nen Schulterblick machen).
Das einzige was ich noch hörte war ein an mich gerichtetes "**** dich".  

Von Fußgängern höre ich allerdings meist nur ein Grüß Gott, wenn ich ebenso grüße


----------



## iceCalt (5. April 2009)

tobiasrx schrieb:


> auf dem olympiaberg: zwei fußgängerinnen mit hund und der natürlich nicht an der leine. ich fahr nicht mal besonders schnell aber der hund läuft mir direkt vors rad und ich muss scharf bremsen, kann dem viech aber noch ausweichen.
> Da schreit mich die eine an : "Ihr mit euren scheiß Radln!"
> Ich zurück :"Ihr mit euren scheiß Hundn!"
> Da schreit sie mir noch hinterher : "Jetzt fängst da glei eine du unverschämter Kerl!"
> Ich hab echt nichts gegen Hunde. Nur gegen Hundebesitzer, die nicht mit den Tieren umgehen können und ihrem Wauzi einen höheren Stellenwert als ein menschenleben einräumen.



Das passiert mir ständig auf normalen Straßen und kleineren Feldwegen =_=

Selbst wenn man "rücksichtsvoll" langsam fährt, wird man angeschnautz :I

Was wohl passiert, wenn es doch mal zu einer Kollision kommt? :f


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mät__ (6. April 2009)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Das passiert mir ständig auf normalen Straßen und kleineren Feldwegen =_=
> 
> Selbst wenn man "rücksichtsvoll" langsam fährt, wird man angeschnautz :I
> 
> Was wohl passiert, wenn es doch mal zu einer Kollision kommt? :f



Dann fliegen die Fetzen...


----------



## iceCalt (6. April 2009)

Solange mein Rad keine blauen Beulen davonträgt 8D


----------



## Der Yeti (6. April 2009)

Mhm. Heute hab ich 'ne RR-Tour gemacht und ein kleiner Junge lief mit seiner Mum auf dem Fußgängerweg. Ich fuhr auf der Straße. Auf einmal bricht der Junge in Jubel aus und zeigt wie wild mit seinem Finger auf mich. Als dann noch die Mutter dem Jungen mit einem "naa" eine verpasst hat hat, musste ich doch lachen^^


----------



## PhatBiker (6. April 2009)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Mhm. Heute hab ich 'ne RR-Tour gemacht und ein kleiner Junge lief mit seiner Mum auf dem Fußgängerweg. Ich fuhr auf der Straße. Auf einmal bricht der Junge in Jubel aus und zeigt wie wild mit seinem Finger auf mich. Als dann noch die Mutter dem Jungen mit einem "naa" eine verpasst hat hat, musste ich doch lachen^^



Joo, kleine Jungs sind cool. Hatte an einer Eisbude eine ähnliche Situation mit einen 5 jährigen.
Finger auf mich mit der Frage zur Mutti,
" Mama, warum fährt der Mann ein Kinderfahrrad?"
Ich grinste, und der Mutter war es peinlich.


----------



## erexx (7. April 2009)

Bin heute ne große Tour gefahren und beim hin und zurückfahren am gleichen Haus vorbei:

Mann: Warst du nicht schon mal heute morgen hier??
Ich: Ja kann sein
Mann (dreht sich weg und murmelt): Die Zeit möcht ich mal haben...


----------



## Der Yeti (7. April 2009)

Jaja, die Rentner. Viel beschäftigte Leute...


----------



## Lizzard (7. April 2009)

Es ist nicht so, dass sie keine Zeit hätten. Das Problem ist, sie haben nicht mehr viel davon...


----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2009)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, dass sie keine Zeit hätten. Das Problem ist, sie haben nicht mehr viel davon...




So ist es auch.
Ich wohne genau gegenüber eines Altenheimes und grad heut nachmittag ist ein Zimmer frei geworden.
Kumpel sagte das ich da einziehen sollte, aber sooo alt bin ich nun doch nicht.


----------



## energie.mg (11. April 2009)

letzte woche beim uphill zu meinem lokal dh track ca. 60 jähriger wanderer mit blick auf meinen dhx 5.0 dämpfer: "schau mai gertraud, der haut allrad antrieb!" 

letztes jahr osterfelderkopf : "burschi i hobs da glei gsagt, dass des nix wern ka!" (entgegen seiner warnungen auf der hochalm wagte ich doch die abfahrt  jedoch überholte er mich dann wieder, da ich mein VR laufrad geschrottet hatte)

und fast täglich gehörte standart sprüche wie:
"warum haut der an motoradhelm aaf?"
"wüist du dau runter springa?"


----------



## speedygonzales (11. April 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ach, letzten Sommer , auf der Suche nach einer Eisbude, natürlich mit dem Rad in der Fussgängerzone unterwegs springt mir doch glatt ein Schirmmützenträger vors Rad und mault rum.



Tja wärst schneller und rüpelhaft gefahren , hätte er Dich nicht anhalten können 

@zum Thema

beste Spruch bei mir war beim Trailsurfen, Omi mit kleinen Bengel kommt entgegen, ich mache langsam..

Bengel zu Omi:
"guck mal Omi ein Radfahrer"

Omi zu Bengel:

"das ist kein Radfahrer, das ist ein Mountainbiker"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (11. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Tja wärst schneller und rüpelhaft gefahren , hätte er Dich nicht anhalten können



Ich hab mal mit einer Fahrradstreife dadrüber diskutiert, 
wenn ich, zB abhaue und mal eben so die Treppen mit dem Bike nehme, 
ob er dann hinterher käme, sagte er doch glatt " Nö, ich hab eine Funke 
und ganz viele Kollegen die Dich an andere Orte Jagen und Stellen würden, 
wir kriegen euch alle "

Er war mächtig von sich überzeugt.


----------



## crannY (11. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> "das ist kein Radfahrer, das ist ein Mountainbiker"



Hehe  Den "Unterschied" erkennen die wenigsten.


----------



## siede. (11. April 2009)

hab beim trialen mal wieder den Klassiker gehört... "pass auf, der bricht sich noch das Genick" ... Eine Oma zur anderen  Kam ein bischen boshaft rüber....


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2009)

Freitag in Wildbad unten an der Bergbahn!

Vater: Guck dir die an. Berg hoch mit der Bahn und runter fahren die dann. Das kann ja jeder!
Sohn: Ja, ich hab ja auch ne Rad mit mehreren Gängen, das bring ich nächste mal mit und fahr ich hier mit dem Rad!

20min nach der Bergankunft treffen wir die Fam. am DS wieder.
Sohn (lehnt am Baum): Ich hab Seitenstiche, ich will zurück!


----------



## MTB driver (11. April 2009)

Verwandter zu mir am Geburtstag den altbekannten Spruch "Sport ist Mord" ich dan so... oh ja!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. April 2009)

Gestern a Fußgänger zu seinem Hund, als ich den Berg da runter kam:"loos komm her da kommt a Auto!!" 
Ich hab mich dann erst mal umgedreht und hab nach an Auto ausschau gehalten, aber da war nix!!


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2009)

"Der spinnt doch"

hab auf nem 20 Jahre alten Cityrad am See den Superman geübt


----------



## Rostlöserin (12. April 2009)

Letzte Woche als ich 2 Räder geschoben habe, war also selber Fußvolk.
Da kamen mir 3 Leute so um die 60 auf dem Fußweg entgegen und wollten keinen Platz machen.
"Dit jibs doch nich, da is ´n Radwech*!!!*"


----------



## marcx (13. April 2009)

Ich bei uns durchn nahen Forst gefahren um die 2 Trails aufm Rückweg vonner Arbeit mitzunehmen. Kommt mir ein Pärchen entgegen und schreit mich unvermittelt an: "Hier ist Radfahren verboten junger Mann!" Daraufhin ich ganz freundlich: "Ich wünsche auch einen schönen Tag..". Paar Meter und eine Biegung weiter dann plötzlich ein dicker Ast quer überm Trail. Also abgestiegen und weggeräumt. Ca. 30 Äste weiter kurz vor Ende des Trails kommt mir ein zweites Pärchen entgegen. Wild gestikulierend springt mir die Alte vors Vorderrad. "Hier kann man nicht Radfahren!!" Ich schon gemerkt wie mein Blutdruck langsam steigt: "Dann lassen sie's doch! Und springen sie mir nicht nochmal vors Rad, sonst gibts Ärger!" Fängt ihr hanseliger Mann sich an einzumischen vonwegen was ich denn so unfreundlich wäre und überhaupt. Hab denen dann nen schönen Tag gewünscht und bin weiter. Und weil alle guten Dinge 3 sind treffe ich natürlich wieder auf das Stöckchenlegerpärchen vom Anfang.. Auf meine Frage hin warum sie das denn tuen würden, und ob das etwa ihr Privatwald wäre (Staatsforst btw.) wollte mir der Typ dann nen Ast entgegenwerfen. Hat zwar nicht geklappt, aber ich war kurz davor dem Opa mal zu zeigen, dass man als Bodybuilder nicht nur gut aussieht..

Das war zum Glück das erste Mal, dass mir sowas passiert ist. Und das wo ich immer nett und freundlich bin! Leute gibts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave m (13. April 2009)

> "Hier kann man nicht Radfahren!!"


  den hatt ich auch schon!

Bin letztes Jahr im Zillertal zum Biken gewesen. Die meisten Wege sind zwar nicht für Biker freigegeben, aber ich kenn mich da gut aus und meistens stört das da auch keinen (zumindest keinen, den es stören müsste). Wir fahrn also grad zu zweit nen Wanderweg runter, nachdem wir vorher noch auf meiner Stamm Hütte pausiert haben. Irgendwann kamen uns dann n paar Wanderer entgegen. Eigtl alle recht freundlich, bis dann n älterer Herr mitten im Weg stehen blieb (alle anderen gingen zur Seite) und meinte "Hier kann man nicht Radfahren!!". Ich nur: "Doch, sehn sie doch! Sogar sehr gut!" Manche lachten sogar, er fands nich so lustig. Er: "Na wir werdn ja sehn wie dass der Wirt auf der Hütte oben findet!"
Tja, sein Pech, aber selbst wenn der Wirt das weniger gut findet, gesagt hatt er nix, und ich/wir tragen dem genug Geld ins Haus, damit man auch über sowas mal wegschauen könnte.

Auch schön wars dann n paar Tage später. Wir fahrn wieder nen Wanderweg runter, diesmal sogar durch ein dezent plaziertes Schild für uns freigegeben, als wir auch eine Wandergruppe "auffahren. Wir warn schon langsam, da man die schon von weitem sehen konnte. Als wir sie erreicht haben, ruft die hinterste den anderen weiter vorne zu "ACHTUNG! Radfahrer!!!"  "Recht hat sie", dacht ich, und nett ist es auch noch. Richtig lustig wurds dann, als man von weiter vorne/unten jemanden zurückrufen hörte "HA HA!! Sehr lustig Ute!" Dann kurze Pause, ich grinste schon, und auch Ute schien auf ne Reaktion zu warten. Plötzlich die gleiche Stimme "HEY, hier sind ja wirklich Radler!"     Das war echt der Brüller! Ich musste erst mal stehn bleiben und auch die komplette Wandergruppe brach in Gelächter aus.


----------



## mät__ (13. April 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> ...aber ich war kurz davor dem Opa mal zu zeigen, dass man als Bodybuilder nicht nur gut aussieht..


Bodybuilder sehen nie gut aus.

Hast schon Recht! Diese selbsternannten Biker-Erzieher nerven mich auch immer - Äste auf den Weg legen? Das geistige Niveau eines Dreijährigen wird da selten überschritten! 
Hier gibts noch die extremere Sorte von denen, die dann auf Brusthöhe Drähte über den Weg spannen oder Glasscherben in eine Landezone legen... Das grenzt an Körperverletzung. Ich stell auf ner Autobahn auch keine Betonpfosten auf nur weil mich die Raserei von manchen Autofahrern stört!


----------



## deneon (15. April 2009)

*@marcx:* mal gute nachrichten: es gibt auch so n wegegebot für die "waldbetreiber": die *müssen* bestehende wege sauberhalten! hat mir n jäger-sympatisant erzählt!


----------



## andre2901 (15. April 2009)

Ist zwar kein "Fussvolk"-Spruch aber trotzdem nicht schlecht:

Fahre mit meiner CC-Feile meine Feierabend-runde einen Wanderweg am Fluss, ca. 1,00 m breit, mit vielen Wurzeln und großen Steinen schon recht zügig, ist ja eben dort. Dann kommt mir ein Fully-Fahrer (schon was für´s grobe) mit Fullfacehelm und Protektoren entgegen der wahrscheinlich einen der umliegenden Trail´s fahren wollte und selbst  hinauf gefahren ist (nichts gegen den Sport, habe sehr viel Resekt vor Downhillern und Freeridern), ich bremse ab und will anhalten, er meint ich sollte nicht so viel "Angst" haben, ich fahre also ganz langsam weiter, er dreht sich um, grinst blöd, fährt gegen einen großen Stein und liegt im Gebüsch. Ich habe natürlich angehalten und gefragt ob ihm was passiert ist. Es ist nichts passiert außer ein par Dornen in der Haut.

In nachhinein --> selten so gelacht  !!!!


----------



## M!tch (15. April 2009)

war heute mit dem stadtfixie unterwegs, wartete an der ampel und bin sitzenderweise etwas hin und her geschwungen. (also vorwärts und rückwärts mit eingeschlagenem lenker)
kommt ein alter mann auf 'nem angerosteten damenrad und fragt mich mit etwas undeutlicher stimme: "blablupp..kunstradfahrer?"
ich darauf: "naja, nicht ganz, um bissel rumzustehen reichts."
er so: "ich war auch mal kunstradfahrer - im langsamfahren." was immer das bedeutet.

(ich weiß, ist kein fußvolk, war aber in der fußgängerzone.  )


----------



## trektrailer (15. April 2009)

vor ein paar tagen war ich mal wieder an einer kleinen Dirt-linie und hab grad pause gemacht.
dann kam da eine Mutter mit ihren zwei Kindern vorbei (ich hab die auf so gar 8-11 geschätzt)
die mutter sagt dann zu den Kindern :"wisst ihr was das hier früher mal war? Das war mal eine Ritterburg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (15. April 2009)

Neulich im Wald wos richtig steil war:
Wanderer: "Kann man da wirklich runter fahren?"
Ich: "Kann man da auch runter laufen?"


----------



## Burnout (15. April 2009)

Letztens irgendwo im Deister den Berg raufgekurbelt, an einer Familie mit kleinem Sohnemann vorbei.
Sacht der Kleine: "ganz schön langsam".


----------



## darkJST (15. April 2009)

[ot]


Piktogramm schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure grünen Männchen mal zu uns exportieren AUSSER am 14. Februar, 1. Mai und zu Dynamo Dresden Spielen? Das klingt ja wie das Paradies -.-



Hatte in DD noch nie Probleme mit der Polente, außer wenn ichs Licht nich an (aber dran) hatte. Meine alten Halogenlampen hielten ja nur fünf Stunden Wegen Klingel oder ähnlichem wurde ich noch nie angehalten. Wurde nichtmal erwähnt als ich nen Ticket wegen Licht bekam. Und angeblich sollen se Rahmennummern auch ab und an kontrollieren, is mir persöhnlich aber noch nie passiert. Fand die Polizei bisher eig immer ganz nett.
[/ot]

"Wollen Sie da wirklich raufFAHREN?" 
Hochwald, Zittau. Keine Ahnung wieviel %, viel jedenfalls

"Wo ist denn da der Tank?"
"Wo ist denn der Motor?" anno dazumal Specialized Enduro und Schutzblech immer drann^^


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2009)

darkJST schrieb:


> [ot]
> 
> 
> Specialized Enduro




Geiles Bike 

Grüße Jan


----------



## atlas (15. April 2009)

Hallo

Gestern beim GA2 an der Saar.Ich komme an eine Gruppe Speedskater.War grad an einem leichte Anstieg und sie waren zügig unterwegs.Ruft die letzte"Pause-Auszeit!",kam promt mein Spruch"nix da: Weiter!"als ich auf gleiche Höhe bin.Zeitgleich ruft der Erste "nix-Weiter!".
5 Sekunden Stille dann alle gar am lachen.War nicht schlecht.


Atlas


----------



## hopfer (15. April 2009)

(Fahre einen Freerider mit grobstolligen reifen)
war heue mit ein par Dirtern unterwegs (Reifen ohne Profil).
Kommt eine Frau zu mir: "Die Ahmen Jungs können sich keine neuen Reifen Leisten, das ist doch sicher gefährlich oder?
Hier Jungs habt a Mark dann gibts bald wieder Neue reifen"

Sagte sie mit einem Lächeln und drückte uns 1 in die Hand.


----------



## Mpoint (16. April 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hier Jungs habt a Mark dann gibts bald wieder Neue reifen"
> Sagte sie mit einem Lächeln und drückte uns 1 in die Hand.


Das gibt's doch garnicht


----------



## profigammler (16. April 2009)

mät schrieb:


> Bodybuilder sehen nie gut aus.
> 
> Hast schon Recht! Diese selbsternannten Biker-Erzieher nerven mich auch immer - Äste auf den Weg legen? Das geistige Niveau eines Dreijährigen wird da selten überschritten!
> Hier gibts noch die extremere Sorte von denen, die dann auf Brusthöhe Drähte über den Weg spannen oder Glasscherben in eine Landezone legen... Das grenzt an Körperverletzung. Ich stell auf ner Autobahn auch keine Betonpfosten auf nur weil mich die Raserei von manchen Autofahrern stört!




GENAU DAS MEINE DAMEN UND HERREN IST DAS PROBLEM MIT DEN DEUTSCHEN (bin ja auch einer), n großteil von denen, sehen sich echt als, hobbypolizisten.... hätte denen ma eienr gesagt, dass sie mit der strategie besser in die usa gehören, wäre es n stück weit einfacher


----------



## Infernal (16. April 2009)

vorgestern in der bergbahn in bad wildbad:

frau schaut mich an (natürlich volle montur), dann mein radl... schüttelt den kopf und sagt:

mei, ich kann euch mountainbiker net verstehen das ihr immer so komische wege runterfahren müssts, den berg geht doch auch ne asphaltstraße runter  

mfg alex


----------



## speedygonzales (16. April 2009)

profigammler schrieb:


> dass sie mit der strategie besser in die usa gehören, wäre es n stück weit einfacher



in dem USA würden sie nicht nur Motzen, sondern Dich einfach erschießen oder anstatt Drähte zu spannen würde sie einfach Minen verlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (16. April 2009)

Heute mit dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause, 
musste an einer roten Ampel halten,
werd ich doch glatt von ein anderen mit ein Hollandrad gefragt,
 ob die . . .  "mechanischen Öldruckbremsen" . . .  was taugen.
Antwort von mir  "keine Ahnung, ich hab nur Öldruck . . .  "  
Hab noch nett gegrinst und bin weiter.


----------



## MTB driver (25. April 2009)

heute in der Rhön auf der Abfahrt von der Milseburg. Fahre ca.35km/h, plötzlich Wanderer, also gepremst schön an wegesrad gefahren... schaut mich einer an, grinst und sagt "Hey wer bremst verliert" hätte eher mit na anderen reaktion gerechnet.


----------



## Pepepower (25. April 2009)

Ich biege in meinen lieblings Hometrail, sehr ausgesetzt, verblockt und steil( ich wohne bei Garmisch-Partenkirchen), kommt mir ein Wanderer mit Stöcken entgegen uns sagt:

" Hier kannst Du nicht fahren, hier kann man nicht mal laufen "

Wenn der wüsste was man alles fahren kann.

Gruß Pepe


----------



## Tifftoff (25. April 2009)

Ich bin mal im Winter ohne Schutzbleche im Dreck unterwegs gewesen, von oben bis unten voll eingesaut. Gesicht und der Rest war voll mit Schlamm.
Als ich daheim angekommen bin, begegnet mir ein kleines, vielleicht 5 jähriges Mädchen, das mich ganz entgeistert anschaut und mich dann fragt:

"Darfst Du dich so schmutzig machen?"


----------



## DerandereJan (27. April 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> "Darfst Du dich so schmutzig machen?"




    süß...........


----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)




----------



## fLoOh (28. April 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Ich bin mal im Winter ohne Schutzbleche im Dreck unterwegs gewesen, von oben bis unten voll eingesaut. Gesicht und der Rest war voll mit Schlamm.
> Als ich daheim angekommen bin, begegnet mir ein kleines, vielleicht 5 jähriges Mädchen, das mich ganz entgeistert anschaut und mich dann fragt:
> 
> "Darfst Du dich so schmutzig machen?"


zu cool
also ich darf mich nicht so schmutzig machen


----------



## radastir (17. Mai 2009)

"Des tut fei den Wurzeln ned gut, was Sie da machen."

(Ich krieg Kopfweh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## deathmetalex (17. Mai 2009)

mich hat mal ein wanderer ,der mir beim protectoren anlegen zugesehen hat, gefragt : 
"haben sie so viel angst vorm runterfahren das sie das alles anziehen müssen...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (17. Mai 2009)

beim raufschieben am hometrail:

"ja mei, warum fahrd er denn ned"

"is radel kaputt"

"hast ein platten"

"warum kaufst dir denn kein gescheites rad"


----------



## blackstorm63 (18. Mai 2009)

MTB driver schrieb:


> heute in der Rhön auf der Abfahrt von der Milseburg. Fahre ca.35km/h, plötzlich Wanderer, also gepremst schön an wegesrad gefahren... schaut mich einer an, grinst und sagt "Hey wer bremst verliert" hätte eher mit na anderen reaktion gerechnet.




@MTB driver 
OWND ^^ zu geil, 


Ist jetz kein Fussvolk aber egal ist trotsdem lsutig ^^.


Vor geraumer Zeit mit meinem Kumpel  dicke 100km Tour gemacht Berlin also nur strasse mit unseren CC Fullys also Lockout an und goo, überholen wir auf dem rückweg 5 Renner sind  die um ca 40 fahren, wir sind leicht schneller mit 45 unterwegs und ziehen sozusagen in schrittgeschwindigkeit an ihnen vorbei. Ruft einer rüber , "jaja wir haben ja auch schon 100dert hinter uns" , mein Kumpel : "jep wir auch"   Ich: ok dafür sind unser Bikes aber lecihter 

Naja bei 55km/h haben sie uns dann, nach ca 5  min fight  abgehängt
MTB ist halt kein Renner


----------



## robby (18. Mai 2009)

Bin gerade auf den Thread gestossen, schmunzle über die ersten Beiträge - und dann sowas: 


Docster schrieb:


> [...]Meistens werden diese Anfragen mit **** Dich selber beantwortet ... oder mit nem Wheelie und nem Mittelfinger...





Türklinke schrieb:


> [...] Ich nu wieder wenn du  ncoh einmal deine dumme Fresse aufmachst, ruf ich jetzt gleich die Polizei, und brum dir ne dicke Anzeige aufen Hals, meine Kumpel haben alle gesehen und gehört wie du mich beschimpft hast und dann ein Stein nach mir geworfen hast, und wie du mcih angepack hast also pass auf.[...]
> Der Typ war echt am Ende der hatte "schieß" und das vor nem 16 Jährigen  [...]





AnuZ schrieb:


> vorgestern auf meiner lieblings downhillstrecke als ich beinahe so ne alte frau umgenietet hätte:
> "sag mal spinnst du??"


Das ist doch nicht Euer ernst, oder? 
Derartig rücksichtloses Verhalten gegenüber Wanderern und Rentner ist Grund für Streckensperrungen, 2,5m Wegbegrenzungen in BaWü oder das Plattmachen des Bombenkraters in München etc.

Natürlich ist so manches Verhalten von Füßgängern auch nicht die feine englische Art, trotzdem solltet Ihr da drüber stehen. Und wenn es Euch schon an unsozialem Verhalten mangelt, dann denkt bitte wenigstens daran: Wanderer haben die größere Lobby!

Wenn ich so manche Beiträge lese, dann schäme ich mich richtig, Mountainbiker zu sein. 
*
Das Thema habe ich nicht zu Ende gelesen - hoffe aber dennoch, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der so darüber denkt...*


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Mai 2009)

word


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Mai 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf den Thread gestossen, schmunzle über die ersten Beiträge - und dann sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, hi, hi, hi.....was bistn du für einer......


----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. Mai 2009)

Märchenprinzen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2009)

ganz unrecht hat er ja nun nicht.


----------



## Hornisborn (18. Mai 2009)

Nach einer längeren Tour habe ich mich an einem 22% steilen Stück mit 5 km/h hoch gequält. Als ich dabei einen Opa überholte, hebt der doch seinen Stock und meint, ich soll nicht so rasen. 

Manchmal muss man sich echt über die Wahrnehmung anderer wundern!


----------



## Gades (18. Mai 2009)

ich glaub da war ironie dabei^^. allerdings kann man sich da bei alten leuten nie so sicher sein.

teilweise sind hier echt geile sachend dabei


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Mein Lieblingsspruch/-dialog nach diesem Wochenende bei fast jedem Streckenposten:

+"Ab hier gehts nur noch Bergab"
-"Ja und was macht der Berg da vorn auf den die nächste Streckenkennzeichnung zeigt"
+"Ach du bist doch grau, das geht eindeutig bergab"

oder aber:

"Nur noch ein Anstieg"

darauf hab ich mich dann verlassen, was für ein übler Fehler -.- (Höhenprofil merken hat 0 gebracht, das war eh falsch)


----------



## darkJST (18. Mai 2009)

Mit Wanderern hatte ich noch nie Probleme...immer schön bremsen beim überholen (muss ich meißt eh, da der weg nicht breit genug ist um einfach so zu überholen), und immer schön freundlich Hallo sagen. Bei so viel Freundlichkeit können die meißt nicht anders als zurück zu grüßen. Oder die guggen halt mit böser Miene, immer-unzufriedene Zeitgenossen gibts immer...


----------



## andi55 (18. Mai 2009)

Letztens nach ner geilen Abfahrt. Schön aus dem Wald raus auf ne Lichtung verschnaufen. 
Stehen da 3 ältere (Ehe-) Paare, der Kerle so im möchteger-Förster-Syle, die "Damen" alle ein wenig Etepetete auf der Waldautobahn 

Wir da gemütlich (!!) vorbei gerollt -ging ja auch leicht bergauf, als waren wir wirklich nicht schnell.

Argwöhnisch und ein wenig angewiedert schaut uns eine der Damen von oben bis unten an und fragt: 
"Macht das Ihnen Spaß so?"
Ich antwortete ihr: "Geht, für gewöhnlich mögen wir es etwas zügiger."
"Nein, ich meinte, *Sie sind so dreckig. Das kann Ihnen doch keine Freude bereiten!*"

Naja, ich hab ihr dann noch gesagt, dass das halt nicht ausbleibt und zudem gut für die Haut sei. Stichwort "Schlammpackung".
Muss dazu sagen, dass wir aber auch "siffiger" wearen als sonst. Am Vortag hatte es geregnet wie sau und wir hatten schon einige Wald-km hinter uns.


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Mai 2009)

Lang, lang ist her....da rollte vor mir ein Päarchen mit Trekkingrädern brav ganz rechts auf einem strassenbegleitenden Schotterweg rum. Der Mann ca. 50m vorweg.

Ich an seiner ihm hinterherrollenden Frau ebenso brav ganz links und mit ganz sachtem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss vorbeigerollert....keine Sekunde dran vorbei gewesen.....plötzlich die Dame:



:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:





Als ich an dem Mann vorbeikam:
Der Mann zu seiner Dame:   
Ich:


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

und was hat se nun gesagt ?


----------



## Mpoint (18. Mai 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:



Bei dieser wirklich detailierten und konkreten Aussage, möchte ich nicht wissen, was Du angestellt hast


----------



## JekyllandHyde (18. Mai 2009)

Hast du sie umgenietet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ombre2k6 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich muss dem robby zustimmen. Das habe ich mir auch gedacht als ich das gelesen habe....


----------



## black soul (18. Mai 2009)

ch an seiner ihm hinterherrollenden Frau ebenso brav ganz links und mit ganz sachtem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss vorbeigerollert....keine Sekunde dran vorbei gewesen.....plötzlich die Dame:














du hast sie angegrabscht, stimmts


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2009)




----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2009)

zu geil black soul


----------



## JekyllandHyde (18. Mai 2009)

@black_soul








_Musst mir grad das laute Loslachen im Büro verkneifen ..._


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Mai 2009)

Ähem, ich schrieb "*ganz brav* vorbeigerollert" 

Ist halt viele Jahre (weit mehr als 10) her, von daher weiss ich dass nimmer genau was die genau gebrüllt hat. Wäre auch ein bisschen viel zu merken gewesen bei der Menge an Wutsalven.
Was aber ganz sicher ist, dass die verbal abgegangen ist wie eine Silvesterrakete mit Choleriknachbrenner  

Ich denke, es war eine Mischung aus Frust, dass die mit ihrem Gatten (oder wer immer das war) nicht mehr hinterherkam und ganz einfach Schreck. Ich hätte mich wohl doch bemerkbar machen sollen, was ich aber aufgrund des breiten Weges, unseres grossen seitlichen Abstandes (allein schon deswegen kein Grapschen möglich) und wegen des geringen Geschwindigkeitsüberschusses als nicht nötig erachtete.


----------



## jacky60314 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte bisher nicht so lustige Begegnungen.
Die Tage wollte ich meinen besten Freund in Offenbach besuchen.
Dabei bin ich über eine Doppelspurige Hauptstr mit Radweg gefahren.
Ich denk an nichts Böses , da kommt auf einmal so ein A...loch mit seinem Sprinter vom Entsorgungswerk, bis auf den Radweg und drängt mich ab bis fast auf die Bordstein kante.
Ich hab halt erst mal stark abbremsen müssen.
An der nächsten Ampel bin ich erst mal zu dem Fahrer auf die Fahrer seite gerollt. Und fragte den Guten Mann ob er nicht noch wenig mehr auf meine seite wolle. Den dann hätte er mich wenigsten richtig Platt machen können.
Die Antworten von dem Alten Simbel und seinen Beifahrern möchte ich hier jetz nicht aufzählen, nur soviel wie : Du blöder Penner hast hier nix zu suchen . Verpiss dich sonst bekommste gleich eine rein usw usw.Ich habe den Deppen dann halt auch kontra gegeben, was die sache natürlich noch schlimmer machte.
Es war richtig schlimm das kann ich euch sagen.Was ich da an Schlägen angeboten bekommen habe und was ich mir für schimpfwörter anhören mußte war nicht mehr schön.Das beste kommt noch. Die Ampel springt einige Sek für Radfahrer früher um als für Autos. Ich hab mich erst mal schnell von Acker gemacht.Ein Paar sek später kam die Manschaft in ihrem Sprinter nach und zieht in dem Moment als sie an mir vorbei fuhren, zogen sie zu mir rüber um mich nochmals abzudrängen.Mir hat es gereicht hab dann erst mal mein Foto-Handy gezogen um von dem Nummernschild ein Foto zu machen.Ich hatte das Foto kaum geschossen da hielten die Kerle mitten auf der strasse an und stiegen sofort aus um mich zu schnappen .
Ich bin dann mit einem Grossen bogen an dennen vorbei.Und konnte mir erst mal wieder irgendwelche drohungen anhören.
An der nächsten Ampel hielt dann ein Mann neben mir an, der mir dann sagte das er das ganze Spektakel mit bekommen hatte.
Er bot sich alls Zeuge an, wenn ich eine Anzeige machen wollte.
Ich bin mit dem Herren zusammen auf das nächste Revier gefahren und habe erst mal Anzeige erstattet.
Soviel ich weiß wird der Fahrer des Sprinters nicht nur eine Anzeige wegen Gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenvehrker bekommen, sondern auch wegen mehrmaliger versuchter Gefährlicher Körperverletzung
Wie Asozial manchmal die Menschen werden können ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2009)

krasse geschichte... versuchte körperverletzung? gibts doch gar nicht.


----------



## jacky60314 (18. Mai 2009)

Natürlich gibt es versuchte Körperverletzung vom Prinzip ist es so auszulegen wie zb. versuchter Totschlag. So hat es mir der Beamte gesagt wo die sache aufgenommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2009)

owei, owei......

Tip: Kriegt er 'n hochroten Kopp und kaum noch Luft vor lauter Schimpfen, dann immer weiter und noch mehr Contra, vllt. kriegt er dann 'n Herzkasper und der Fall hat sich erledigt....


----------



## Jens1990 (18. Mai 2009)

solche sachen hab ich zum glück noch nicht erlebt auser wo ich mal einen treppen block in der city gesprungen bin mitten kumpel wo sich 2 jugendliche uns doch blöde angelabbert haben warum mir das machen 
da kamm von uns bloss eiskalt
es ist halt  kürzer 
oder im wald wo mann mich gefragt hatt da wollen sie runter fahren 
ich na klar soll ich den schieben
oder  da unser stadt ja viel treppen blöcke hatt gibs auch noch ein wo glei mal 3 hinternander sind  und da war halt unden eine reise gruppe wesis  halt wo mann mich dan angesprochen hatt 
können sie das nochmal machen 
icke neeeeee da müsst ich ja wieder hoch schiebn neeee
eigentlich nur lustige sachen 
dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB driver (18. Mai 2009)

crass das mit der Körperverletzung...


----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2009)

Jens1990 schrieb:


> solche sachen hab ich zum glück noch nicht erlebt auser wo ich mal einen treppen block in der city gesprungen bin mitten kumpel wo sich 2 jugendliche uns doch blöde angelabbert haben warum mir das machen
> da kamm von uns bloss eiskalt
> es ist halt  kürzer
> oder im wald wo mann mich gefragt hatt da wollen sie runter fahren
> ...



da kriegt man ja Kopfweh vom lesen....ein paar Satzzeichen hätten nicht geschadet


----------



## jacky60314 (18. Mai 2009)

Irgendwann werd ich auch mal einen Blöden spruch fangen bei dem ich lachen muß.

Ich sag euch die Jungs da drin im lkw hätten mir ohne mit der Wimmper zu zucken eine rein gehauen. Ich will jetz keinen falschen eindruck erwecken bzw irgend jemand beleidigen oder sonst was aber die Kerle waren alle drei Türkischer Herkunft.Die waren so was von Aggresiv da hat echt nicht viel gefehlt.
Vorallem hatten die keinen Skrupel mitten auf der Gasse ne Vollbremsung hin zu legen,und auszusteigen um mir eine zu Watschen.
Ich hatte mich Parallel nach der Anzeige auch mit dem Entsorgungs unternehmen in verbindung gesetzt.
Der Dame am Telefon ist fast das Herz stehen geblieben alls ich ihr den vorfall schilderte.
Ich wurde sogar zum Leiter der " ESO" so heißen die in Offenbach durch gestellt.
Der Herr dort mußte auch erst mal die luft anhalten.
Er wollte das Nr schild des Fahrzeuges haben.
Mit der Aussage das er sich darum kümmert, und daß er mich zurück rufen wird.
Dies geschah dann auch ca 1 std später.
Er sagte das er Die Kollegen zu sich ins Büro geholt hat und dennen einen Einlauf verpasst hat.
Was ich persöhlich nicht für ausreichend halte.
Kann sein das ich nur bei dem gedanken an diese Situation Wut bekomme, aber solche leute mit solch einer einstellung verdienen nicht in "meinem" Unternehmen zu Arbeiten. Ganz Ehrlich und meine Meinung. Würde ich als Chef oder Leiter einer Firma so einen Anruf bekommen , tät ich die Rausschmeißen vorallem wenn das nachspiel solch eine Anzeige nach sich zieht.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (18. Mai 2009)

Offenbach halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (18. Mai 2009)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:


> Offenbach halt...





Irgendwie hätte ich bei der ganzen Geschichte schon Angst, dass mal jemand von denen nachts an meiner Haustür klingelt.
Aber ich muss schon sagen: Gerade deswegen ist es schon mutig, so konsequent zu reagieren. Das finde ich wirklich gut von dir!


----------



## jacky60314 (18. Mai 2009)

Offenbach halt... 

und das kommt dazu


----------



## Datenwurm (18. Mai 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nicht so lustige Begegnungen.
> Die Tage wollte ich meinen besten Freund in Offenbach besuchen.
> Dabei bin ich über eine Doppelspurige Hauptstr mit Radweg gefahren.
> Ich denk an nichts Böses , da kommt auf einmal so ein A...loch mit seinem Sprinter vom Entsorgungswerk, bis auf den Radweg und drängt mich ab bis fast auf die Bordstein kante.
> ...



Nötigung mitm KFZ---> schau, das du es auf Nötigung durchbringen kannst.Kannst ja mal den Gesetzestext lesen ,was das für nette Folgen hat!


----------



## jacky60314 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe nur das die Drei bzw der Simbel am Steuer richtig einen drauf bekommt.
Von Nötigung hat mir der Beamte nichts gesagt.Oder ich hab nicht richtig hin gehört.
Wird wohl unter den Gefährlichen eingriff in den Straßenvehrker fallen.
Ich weiß halt noch nicht genau was kommen wird weil es erst vor ein bissi mehr wie ne wochen war.
Bis das alles Bearbeitet wird könnte auch noch ne ganze weile dauern.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Mai 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich meistens auf ner MTB-Tour mein Pfefferspray mit hab........glaub mir da wäre schnell ruhe gewesen.....
Das wäre denen eine Lehre gewesen nen harmlosen Radler anzumachen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Mai 2009)

Pfefferspray beim Radfahren dabei? Eieiei, da hab ich es mit Augsburg ja noch richtig gut


----------



## flyingcruiser (18. Mai 2009)

nach dem öffnen das bahnübergangs war ich auf einer nicht sonderlich breiten dorfstraße vor einer ganzen schlange autos. nett wie ich bin, verdrücke ich mich nach 500m auf den radweg. keine 100 meter gefahren, werde ich auf dem radweg von einem auto am hinterrad getroffen, bewege mich mehr rutschend als fahrend an 5 metern gartenzaun entlang und bleibe an der erstbesten zaunssäule mit der schulter hängen.
ich stehe leicht benommen auf und bekomme von einer frau zu hören, die da grade auf dem fussweg stand:
"*das ist ein radweg und keine rennstrecke"*


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. Mai 2009)

Wow, ich stelle gerade mal wieder fest was für ein lockeres Biker-Leben ich hier doch habe...Ihr scheint ja teilweise im Kriegsgebiet zu leben.


----------



## fuzzball (18. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsspruch/-dialog nach diesem Wochenende bei fast jedem Streckenposten:
> 
> +"Ab hier gehts nur noch Bergab"
> -"Ja und was macht der Berg da vorn auf den die nächste Streckenkennzeichnung zeigt"
> ...



jaja die bergab Lüge; wenn die Freundin anfängt zu quengeln: "nur noch das kleine Hügelchen hoch, danach geht es nur noch bergab"  funktioniert immer


----------



## flyingcruiser (18. Mai 2009)

das mmn nichts mit dem biker-leben zu tun, sondern mit dem allgemeinen umgang der menschen untereinander. es artet eben immer mehr aus. sowas hätte es früher nicht gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Mai 2009)

Na ja Offenbach insbesondere.., aber auch Frankfurt ist nicht ohne....
Wobei ich auch im Taunus schon diversen Kram erlebt hab.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Nagah (19. Mai 2009)

Ausser die blöden Klingel-Sprüche hab ich hier in München auch noch nicht viel erlebt. Wies aussieht kann ich mich da glücklich schätzen.

<3 München.


----------



## jacky60314 (19. Mai 2009)

Tja Offenbach und Frankfurt kann zum Radeln schon Krisengebiet werden.


----------



## iceCalt (19. Mai 2009)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> nach dem öffnen das bahnübergangs war ich auf einer nicht sonderlich breiten dorfstraße vor einer ganzen schlange autos. nett wie ich bin, verdrücke ich mich nach 500m auf den radweg. keine 100 meter gefahren, werde ich auf dem radweg von einem auto am hinterrad getroffen, bewege mich mehr rutschend als fahrend an 5 metern gartenzaun entlang und bleibe an der erstbesten zaunssäule mit der schulter hängen.
> ich stehe leicht benommen auf und bekomme von einer frau zu hören, die da grade auf dem fussweg stand:
> "*das ist ein radweg und keine rennstrecke"*



Ohne Gegenwehr hingenommen?


----------



## flyingcruiser (19. Mai 2009)

mir wars zu blöd mit paar graukappen über den sinn und unsinn dieser aussage zu streiten. der verursacher war gleich ganz einsichtig, daher war es mir gleich. ich hab sie mit ignoranz gestraft


----------



## iceCalt (19. Mai 2009)

Und die Kratzer u.ä. einfach bilanzlos gelassen? :O


----------



## flyingcruiser (19. Mai 2009)

nee, seine versicherung hat gut gezahlt


----------



## Vash (19. Mai 2009)

Auf nem kleinen Berg in der nähe als ich schwitzend und jappsend oben ankam: "pfff--ich bin das damals mit ner Kugel im Bein gefah`n stell dich nich so an"  da hats mich weggeschmissen


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. Mai 2009)

Der Klassiker: 'Hier ist Fahrrad fahren verboten.'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2009)

Letztes Jahr im Sommer. Ich fahr durch die Stadt, außnahmsweise mal vorschriftsmäßig auf dem Radweg. Komme um ne Hausecke und direkt dahinter stehen 4 Rentner mitten auf dem Radweg und quatschen. 
Ich hab mich total erschrocken und ne ziemlich derbe Vollbremsung hingelegt, bei dem es mich derbe über den Lenker abgelegt hat. 
Glück im Unglück war, dass direkt hinter mir ein Krankenwagen kam, der sofort angehalten hat und erstmal die Schürfwunden versorgt hat. 

Aber dann kam das Beste:
Statt mal eine Entschuldigung von dem Opa kam nur der Kommentar mit Klug*******rblick zur Oma:"Jaja, dass passiert, wenn sich die Kids Motorradbremsen ans Rad basteln""
Ich glaub er war sehr stolz auf sein fachmännisches Urteil 
Ich konnte auch nicht viel mehr sagen weil ich einfach nur noch dachte, ich wäre im falschen Film. 
Der war sich keiner Schuld bewusst, das er mitten auf nem Radweg steht.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. Mai 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Der war sich keiner Schuld bewusst, das er mitten auf nem Radweg steht.



Regel Nr.1: Alte Leute haben IMMER Recht.
Regel Nr.2: Wenn alte Leute mal Unrecht haben tritt automatisch Regel Nr.1 in Kraft.


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Mai 2009)

Regel Nr. 2 ist doch aber: Argumente außer Regel Nr. 1 sind nicht zulässig und werden mit vorzeitlichen Geschichten nicht unter 20min bestraft.
Regel Nr. 3 ist übrigens: "Früher war alles besser"


----------



## underfrange (19. Mai 2009)

Gestern mit nem Kumpel a bissle Gefahren. Als wir in einem kleinen Ort auf einem Feldweg neben Kleingärten bergauf gefahren sind hat ein älterer Mann aus seinem Garten gerufen: "Jungs wenn ihr zu viel Kraft habt könnt Ihr mir ja a im Garten helfen"


----------



## Heggebangadd (20. Mai 2009)

Neulich während einer kurzen Pause auf einer Bank am Wegesrand:
Ein Pärchen mit Hund kommt vorbei. Er recht prollig, mit Lederhose und Rockerkutte, zeigt auf meine Klingel und meint:
"Was'n das? Ausgleichsbehälter für die Bremsflüssigkeit, gell?"

Ich schüttel den Kopf und klingel.

Er:"Ah so...sind aber schon Hydraulische Bremsen, oder? Ich kenn das ja vom Motorrad..." und hat mir dann 5 Minuten Gespräch gehalten.
Über Motorräder und wie das früher war mit Dreigangnabe und Rücktritt am Fahrrad und dann kam die Mittelzugbremse...

Seine Frau, die schon paaar Meter weitergegangen war rief die ganze Zeit:" Gerhard! Komm Jetzt!... Gerhard! Lass den Jungen (Bin 34!!) in Ruhe! Komm jetzt!!"


Gestern wärend der Tour an einer Tankstelle 'ne Flasche Wasser gekauft zum Trinkrucksack nachfüllen. Bin draussen am nachfüllen.
Mutter mit Sohn (ca. 10 Jahre alt) war gerade am tanken.
Sohn sieht mich und ruft entsetzt zu seiner Mom:"Iiih, Mama guck mal! Der kippt Wasser in sein Rucksack!!"


----------



## kio2608 (20. Mai 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gestern wärend der Tour an einer Tankstelle 'ne Flasche Wasser gekauft zum Trinkrucksack nachfüllen. Bin draussen am nachfüllen.
> Mutter mit Sohn (ca. 10 Jahre alt) war gerade am tanken.
> Sohn sieht mich und ruft entsetzt zu seiner Mom:"Iiih, Mama guck mal! Der kippt Wasser in sein Rucksack!!"



ich kann mir genau vorstellen wie das Kind geguckt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schallundrauch (20. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn ich über einige der Geschichten hier doch sehr schmunzeln musste finde ich es ehrlich gesagt ganz schön erschreckend wie "toll" sich hier einige Leute scheinbar fühlen und mit welchem Stolz hier stellenweise von eigenem arrogantem, teilweise gar assozialen Verhalten berichtet wird.

Mein Schatz und ich gehören gleich zu mehreren Hassgruppen von Rentnern, Förstern und Waldpächtern (Gelegeheitsbiker, Hundebesitzer und meine Freundin ist auch noch öfters mit dem Pferd unterwegs)

Was ist daran so schwer etwas Rücksicht auf andere Leute auf dem Wegen zu nehmen und Respektvoll miteinander umzugehen (und da gehört m.E. auch ein freundlicher Gruß mit dazu)

Wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin dann räume ich die ******* halt weg wenn sie aus versehen mal auf dem Weg landet, und rufe den Hund ins Fuß wenn Radfahrer, Fußgänger oder andere Hunde vorbeikommen.

Wenn ich als Fußgänger unterwegs bin mache ich Platz wenn Autos, Fahrräder oder Reiter vorbeikommen (schon alleine zum Selbstschutz)

Wenn mein Schatz oder wir beide mit dem Gaul unterwegs sind gilt das gleiche.

Und wenn man mit dem Rad unterwegs ist muss man halt auch mal etwas runterbremsen, die Leute vorwarnen (Die meisten Fußgänger reagieren zumindestens bei uns übrigens auf ein gerufenes "Entschuldigung" wesentlich relaxter als auf die Klingel welche doch viele Leute etwas erschreckt) mit ausreichendem Abstand vorbeizufahren und wenn z.B. der Hundehalter scheinbar ein Problem mit dem Gehorsam seines Kötis hat oder einen einfach etwas zu spät gesehen hat halt einfach mal kurz anzuhalten.

Sorry, aber die oft patzigen Reaktionen von Passanten haben die Radfahrer (übrigens genauso wie z.B. die Hundehalter oder Reiter) leider meist einer Minderheit zu verdanken welche sich im Umgang mit den Mitmenschen nicht gerade von ihrer besten Seite zeigen und, um bei den Radfahrern zu bleiben, z.B. mit unverminderter Geschwindigkeit und ohne Abstand an einem vorbeirasen.

Leider ist der von uns meistbenutzte "Feldweg" ein absolutes "Kriesengebiet" da es sich dabei um eine etwa 3m breiten, asphaltierte Fahrbahn (mit beidseitigem Grünstreifen) handelt welcher zugleich einer von zwei Wegen in die Felder (und somit haupt Gassi- Radfahr- und Wanderweg, zugleich Zufahrt zu einem Wald-Wanderparkplatz und zufahrt zu den vielen bewirtschafteten Feldern ist.

Sprich man begegnet dort eigentlich immer Hunden, Fußgängern, Treckern, Pferden und Autos welche dort auch alle "erlaubt" sind.

Solange das Wetter nur halbwegs mies ist läuft dort alles wunderbar, man trifft viele (oft inzwischen bekannte) Leute, grüßt sich nett und kommt gut miteinander aus.

Aber wehe es ist Wochenende/Feiertag und schönes Wetter, dann kommen die ganzen Wochenendbiker, die wandernden Familien und die schönwetterhundebesitzer mit ihren unerzogenen "Der Tut Nix" Hunden raus welche der meinung sind nur weil sie jetzt einmal dort sind gehört der ganze weg Ihnen.

Einen dieser tollen Wochenend-Biker haben wir vor etwa einem Jahr dann leider wegen extrem Rücksichtslosen Verhaltens im übrigen selber schonmal von seinem achsotollen Cross-Renner "runtergezogen" nachdem er uns und andere Spaziergänger/Hundeleute  bereits mehrmals fast auf unserer Stammgassistrecke fast umgenagelt hat (Mit gut 30 Sachen und weniger als 30 cm Abstand an unserem am Straßenrand abgelegtem Hund vorbei war bei dem normal. Wie gesagt, der Weg ist mit gut 3m mehr als breit genug um ausreichend Sicherheitsabstand zu halten).

Als er wieder eine Bekannte von uns welche etwa 100m von uns entfernt war (war vorgelaufen da ihre Hündin läufig war und wir anderen drei Rüden dabeihatten) fast überfahren hat haben wir drei Hundeleute mit unseren drei nicht ganz kleinen Hunden (ein Schäfi, ein Schäfi mix und ein Hovi) den Weg versperrt und ihn angehalten. 

Als er dann das wilde Fluchen angefangen und beleidigend geworden war (das wild mit den Armen fuchteln hat er nach dem ersten Versuch seinerseits der gleich von zweien der Hunden mit einem tiefen "bis hier hin und nicht weiter" knurren belohnt wurde lieber bleiben gelassen, gut ausgebildete Hunde sind doch etwas feines), haben wir ihm dann ganz deutlich klargemacht das wir ihn, sollte so etwas noch einmal vorkommen, solange festhalten werden bis die Polizei vor Ort ist um seine Personalien für die Anzeige wegen Nötigung (und Beleidigung) aufzunehmen.


Nach diesem Tag ist uns der werte Herr dann nicht mehr negativ aufgefallen, die Standpauke hat wohl gewirkt.


----------



## Honigblume (20. Mai 2009)

schallundrauch schrieb


> Aber wehe es ist Wochenende/Feiertag und schönes Wetter, dann kommen die ganzen Wochenendbiker, die wandernden Familien und die schönwetterhundebesitzer mit ihren unerzogenen "Der Tut Nix" Hunden raus welche der meinung sind nur weil sie jetzt einmal dort sind gehört der ganze weg Ihnen.




DAS ist genau das was mich am meisten stört!
Ich nehm echt auf alles und jeden Rücksicht beim radeln, ich niete keine Kinder/ Renter/ Hunde um, erwarte aber auch an den Schön-Wetter-Tagen von den anderen daß sie wenigstens einen Fatz auf mich Rücksicht nehmen und nicht mit 5 Mann nebeneinander den Weg versperren. Selbst wenn man ganz normal runterbremst wird man noch doof angequakt. Hab ich nicht das Recht an schönen Tagen eine (mehr oder weniger Spazierfahr-) Runde zu drehen? 
Und wehe man macht keinen Knicks vor dem Hund der nicht hört, selbst da wird man, also ich, schon fast vorsichtshalber angebrüllt wie man denn fast den Hund umfahren könnte, obwohl man sich langsam genähert hat, weil man vorher schon gesehen hat der Hund hört nicht gescheit.

Das zum Thema Schön-Wetter-Tage.

An den "normal" schönen Tagen passiert sowas nicht, nicht daß ich das bisher mitbekommen hätte.


----------



## schallundrauch (20. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal da sind auch oft schlechte Erfahrungen mit im Spiel, wenn ich gerade vor 5 minuten von einem anderen Biker  über den Haufen gefahren wurde ist man beim nächsten gleich viel vorsichtiger und macht z.B. nicht so viel Platz um diesen etwas runterzubremsen (Das es sich dabei ja eigentlich um einen "Guten" handelt erkennt man ja vorher nicht)

Das merkt man auf "unserem" Feldweg auch immer sofort 
Kaum sind z.B. mal wieder ein paar mehr Autos (und somit auch ein paar mehr Idioten die auf dem schmalen Weg mit Tempo 50 an einem vorbeischießen) zu dem Wanderparkplatz unterwegs (wir selber fahren da im Hochsommer auch öfters mit dem Wagen in um dann mit dem Hund im schattigen Wald spazieren zu gehen) bleiben die Fußgänger und Hundeleute schön auf dem Weg und weichen erst auf den Seitenstreien aus wenn die herannahenden Autos auf etwas unter Schritttempo abgebremst haben.

Als Autofahrer fühlt man sich dadurch natürlich etwas provoziert/gemaßregelt, andererseits würde man sich als Fußgängerwahrscheinlich genauso verhalten...


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Mai 2009)

Alte Geschichte Nr.2, wenn auch nix Spektakuläres...

Tatort: Schwäbische Alb bei Blaubeuren, unter der Woche, direkt an der bekannten Karstquelle Blautopf. Nix los am eigentlichen Touristenmagnet bis auf ein paar wenige Leute. Ich fahre her, übersehe (im Ernst!) das Radfahrverbotsschild, lehne auf dem Bike sitzend am Geländer zum Blautopf und gucke in diesen hinein. Als ich wieder losfahre, war für den Rentner vom Schlage "Dr. Dr. Prof. Ing." hinter mir die Lage klar: Ich sitze nicht nur zum Glotzen auf dem Rad, sondern auch zum illegalen und strafbaren Fahren auf den 100m einsamen Kiesweg um den Blautopf rum  Die Art und Weise wie er seinen Unmut gegenüber seiner Gattin ausdrückte, war dann schön mit feinsten Fremdworten in bestem Hochdeutsch verziert. Leider fällt mir die besonders schöne und hochintellektuelle Begrifflichkeit von ihm nicht mehr ein, mit der er mein angeblich absichtliches Ignorieren des Verbotsschilds anprangerte


----------



## actafool (20. Mai 2009)

heggebangadd schrieb:


> neulich während einer kurzen pause auf einer bank am wegesrand:
> Ein pärchen mit hund kommt vorbei. Er recht prollig, mit lederhose und rockerkutte, zeigt auf meine klingel und meint:
> "was'n das? Ausgleichsbehälter für die bremsflüssigkeit, gell?"
> 
> seine frau:" gerhard! Komm jetzt!... Gerhard! Lass den jungen (bin 34!!) in ruhe! Komm jetzt!!"



geil!


----------



## fyre (20. Mai 2009)

schallundrauch dein Ermahnen und Bitten um Rücksicht ist ja schön und gut(und auch begründet). 
Ich gebe zu, ich fahre erst seit ca. 1.5Jahren mtb, aber allein im letzten Jahr sind mir im Wald 3Hunde hinterhergerannt, weil deren Besitzer diese nicht unter Kontrolle hatten und nicht angeleint(trotz Leinenzwang!)  hatten. Einer davon war ne Dogge, da wirds einem im ersten Moment schon anderst wenn die an einem vorbei schießt und sich dann vor einem Aufbaut. Dieses Jahr war es erst ein Hund, ist ja aber auch noch etwas Zeit 

Ich versuche mich immer höflich zu verhalten, jeden gegenuüber nur wenn ich dann so tolle NW sehe die kl. Bäumstämme so auf die Wege lehnen, dass man nicht drüberfahren kann, regt es einen nur auf. Gerade Bergab an gewissen Stellen kann sowas Gefährlich für die eigene Gesundheit sein.

Zum Thema Klingel, im Wald wurde ein "Entschuldigung / Danke" meiner Seits immer recht positiv aufgenommen, auf dem Weg in den Wald werd ich immer angemault ob ich keine Klingel hätte wenn ich mich mit einem "Entschuldigung" bemerkbar mache.

Gestern habe ich z.B. einen Traktor(für den Wingert) aufm Feldweg(ca.3m breit) überholt, hat der Idiot am Steuer nicht vergessen, seine Sprühanlage auszumachen und da war garanitert kein Wasser drin. 
Ich halt am Fluchen, der meinte nur "warum ich ihn den auch überholen würde". <- WTF?!

Noch nie hatte ich ein negatives Erlebnis mit Rentnern, die nehmen einen war, grüßen und sind freundlich, so wie es sein soll. 
NW nerven nur wenn sie auf nem 3m Weg zu 5. Nebeneinander laufen, grüßen nie zurück.
Hundebesitzer nerven nurnoch, die Strafen für Wildschei$$en& ohne Leine laufen sollten verzehnfacht werden und die Kontrollen erhöht werden.

jm2c

fyre


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2009)

fyre schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich z.B. einen Traktor(für den Wingert) aufm Feldweg(ca.3m breit) überholt, hat der Idiot am Steuer nicht vergessen, seine Sprühanlage auszumachen und da war garanitert kein Wasser drin.
> Ich halt am Fluchen, der meinte nur "warum ich ihn den auch überholen würde". <- WTF?!



was macht der ar5chlochtrekker auch auf dem feldweg. der soll sich verpissen der drecksack! da hat der ja wohl wirklich nix zu suchen!!!1elf


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Mai 2009)

Nun im Prinzip habe ich nix gegen Rentner da ich denke ich werde auch mal alt.....aaaaber, wenn dann so ein Rudel Kukidentritter in 6er oder gar 8chter Gruppen auf einer *FORSTAUTOBAHN* nebeneinander laufen und ich mich beispielsweise von hinten nähere, wohlgemerkt in einem moderaten Tempo, klingele, zwei oder drei gucken nach mir und laufen ungeniert weiter dann kommt mir die Galle hoch.
Ich bin der Meinung das der Wald für jeden da ist........aber manche dieser Zeitgenossen bilden sich ein der Wald gehöre nur ihnen.
Denn man sollte uns MTB-Ler auch mit Respekt und Anstand behandeln, was schließlich auch von uns erwartet wird.
Und was am WE im Wald los ist, da drüber wollen wir gar nicht sprechen.
So aber jetzt genug Off Topic....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## kommat (20. Mai 2009)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Als er wieder eine Bekannte von uns welche etwa 100m von uns entfernt war (war vorgelaufen da ihre Hündin läufig war und wir anderen drei Rüden dabeihatten) fast überfahren hat haben wir drei Hundeleute mit unseren drei nicht ganz kleinen Hunden (ein Schäfi, ein Schäfi mix und ein Hovi) den Weg versperrt und ihn angehalten.
> 
> Als er dann das wilde Fluchen angefangen und beleidigend geworden war (das wild mit den Armen fuchteln hat er nach dem ersten Versuch seinerseits der gleich von zweien der Hunden mit einem tiefen "bis hier hin und nicht weiter" knurren belohnt wurde lieber bleiben gelassen, gut ausgebildete Hunde sind doch etwas feines), haben wir ihm dann ganz deutlich klargemacht das wir ihn, sollte so etwas noch einmal vorkommen, solange festhalten werden bis die Polizei vor Ort ist um seine Personalien für die Anzeige wegen Nötigung (und Beleidigung) aufzunehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Du schimpfst hier über arrogantes und assozialen Verhalten und verhältst dich selber nicht besser!

Auch wenn ich das Verhalten dieses Radfahrers nicht gutheiße, die Sache mit den Hunden hätte euch selber ganz viel Ärger wegen Nötingung, wenn nicht sogar wegen unerlaubten Waffenbesitz einbringen können.

Wegen solchen Hundebesitzern wie euch habe ich leider beim Biken und beim Joggen immer ein Pfefferspray griffbereit


----------



## Mpoint (20. Mai 2009)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Und was am WE im Wald los ist, da drüber wollen wir gar nicht sprechen.
> Stolli


DOCH, WOLLEN WIR , nur dazu muß es nicht unbedingt WE sein.
Du wirst immer wieder auf solche 'Protagonisten' stossen, die selbstherrlich durch Wald, Feld & Berge stapfen und dabei nichts und niemanden neben sich dulden. Ich bin zwar nicht immer auf direkten Konfrontations-Kurs, aber irgendwann ist man es doch praktisch leid, sich mit Stöckchen-schwingenden Rentnern, gefrusteten RRlern und anderen Widrigkeiten auf den Trail auseinanderzusetzen. Wenn ich da permanent am diskutieren wäre, käm ich ja garnicht mehr zum biken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2009)

> Du schimpfst hier über arrogantes und assozialen Verhalten und verhältst dich selber nicht besser!



word!



> Auch wenn ich das Verhalten dieses Radfahrers nicht gutheiße, die Sache mit den Hunden hätte euch selber ganz viel Ärger wegen Nötingung, wenn nicht sogar wegen unerlaubten Waffenbesitz einbringen können.


 
nötigung: may be, verstoss gegen waffg:  



> Wegen solchen Hundebesitzern wie euch habe ich leider beim Biken und beim Joggen immer ein Pfefferspray griffbereit



vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht.


----------



## Hornisborn (20. Mai 2009)

Die letzten zwei Seiten machen überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr zu lesen. Kommt doch mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Man könnte meinen man währe hier im Wald.
Das ganze ist doch eh ein endlos Thema!


----------



## mät__ (20. Mai 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nicht so lustige Begegnungen.
> Die Tage wollte ich meinen besten Freund in Offenbach besuchen.
> Dabei bin ich über eine Doppelspurige Hauptstr mit Radweg gefahren.
> Ich denk an nichts Böses , da kommt auf einmal so ein A...loch mit seinem Sprinter vom Entsorgungswerk, bis auf den Radweg und drängt mich ab bis fast auf die Bordstein kante.
> ...



Bitte berichten, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist!
Thx


----------



## schallundrauch (20. Mai 2009)

kommat schrieb:


> Du schimpfst hier über arrogantes und assozialen Verhalten und verhältst dich selber nicht besser!
> 
> Auch wenn ich das Verhalten dieses Radfahrers nicht gutheiße, die Sache mit den Hunden hätte euch selber ganz viel Ärger wegen Nötingung, wenn nicht sogar wegen unerlaubten Waffenbesitz einbringen können.
> 
> Wegen solchen Hundebesitzern wie euch habe ich leider beim Biken und beim Joggen immer ein Pfefferspray griffbereit



Hi!

Auch wenn Du unser Verhalten evtl. nicht gutheißen kannst, das war weder Nötigung noch unerlaubter Waffenbesitz, sondern einfach nur auswirkng der uns zustehenden Rechte gegen einen mehrfachen "Straftäter".

Da ich als Besitzer und Anhänger einer Hunderasse welche, auch in Deutschland, neben dem Hundesport sehr gerne im Sicherheits- und Polizeidienst eingesetzt wird recht viel mit Polizei Diensthundeführern und auch Hundeführern von privaten Sicherheitsdiensten zu tun habe kenne ich mich in der, leider etwas schwammigen, Gesetzeslage was die Jedermannrechte und auch den Einsatz eines Hundes im Rahmen dieser angeht relativ gut aus.

Im übrigen ist dies die selbe Gesetzesgrundlage auf der Hundeführer im privaten Sicherheitsbereich agieren

Der von uns angehaltene Mensch hat schon wiederholt eine Straftat (Nötigung) an uns und anderen begangen und wurde von uns "auf frischer Tat" ertappt.

Als Bürger hat JEDER das Recht Straftäter (Und Nötigung wird vom Gesetz wesentlich höher bewertet als z.B. Sachbeschädigung) bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei (Personalienfeststellung) festzuhalten (Jedermann Festnahme §127 STPO

Mal hierzu zwei Zitate aus Wikipedia:

-"Festnahmegrund kann neben der _Fluchtgefahr_ des Täters auch die Weigerung des Verdächtigen, seine _Identität_ preiszugeben, sein oder die sonstige Unmöglichkeit der Identitätsfeststellung (beispielsweise ausweislos oder aggressiv)"

-"Die Festnahme selbst muss unter Beachtung des allgemeinen Grundsatzes der Verhältnismäßigkeit erfolgen. Sie darf beispielsweise bei geringsten Vergehen nicht zu erheblichen Verletzungen beim Täter führen. Sobald sich die festgenommene Person der Festnahme erwehrt, ist auch der Einsatz von Gewalt zulässig. Diese ist dann jedoch nicht mehr durch das Festnahmerecht des § 127 Abs. 1 StPO, sondern durch Notwehr gemäß § 227 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch, § 32 Strafgesetzbuch gerechtfertigt, da in diesem Fall die _Gegenwehr des Täters_ einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen _Angriff_ darstellt."

Natürlich darf man die Person dabei weder verbal beleidigen noch sonstwie einschüchtern, wenn dieser keine Veranlassung dazu gibt, allerdings rechtfertigt ein körperlich agressives Vorgehen des Täters Notwehrmaßnamen (und in Notwehrsituationen wie z.B. wenn der Täter handgreiflich werden sollte oder das Pfefferspray aus der Tasche ziehen sollte wäre sogar der Einsatz des Hundes (egal ob er aus eigenem Antrieb handelt oder den Befehl dazu von seinem Herrchen bekommen hat) durch die Notwehr abgedeckt)

Es ist Schade das wir zu solch einer heftigen Maßname greifen mussten, aber der besagte Kerl scheint einen solchen Hass auf Hundehalter zu hegen das er wie gesagt schon öfters andere Leute (und auch deren Hunde) absichtlich gefährdet hat (wie gesagt, ich rede hier nicht von jemanden der aus versehen mal zu schnell an einem vorbeigefahren ist sondern vn einer Person welche mit voller absicht auf einen zuhält um dann mit wenigen cm Abstand an einem vorbeizurasen). 

Da er Kerl sich dann nachdem er etwas runter gekommen ist wieder erwarten so etwas wie Einsicht gezeigt hat haben wir dann aufdie Anzeige doch verzichtet und da ich in den letzten Monaten selber keine negative Begegnung mehr mit diesem Radfahrer hatte (und auch von keiner mehr gehört habe) scheint er wirklich zur Einsicht gekommen zu sein.

Gruß Ansgar


----------



## St0Rm (20. Mai 2009)

Ich kann gut verstehen das wenn sich 3 Kerle vor einem aufbauen und zum Anhalten zwingen, jemand das Pfefferspray aus der Tasche zieht und sich Abwehrbereit macht. Würd ich genauso machen, besonders bei solch Wachhunden. Egal wie gut das Training ist, man weiß nie wie die Halter drauf sind.

Aber zum glück gibt es welche die ihre Tiere noch unter Kontrolle haben.. oder haben wollen.
Ich finds schrecklich, auch beim Joggen, Inline-skaten oder Skateboarden, wenn mir unangeleinte Hunde vor die Füße rennen weil:

#1 ist ja immer der rücksichtslose Fahrer schuld.

und

#2 bin ich immer der, der mit den Schmerzen zu kämpfen hat weil ich dann falle und net der Hund.

Gut beim Joggen nicht, aber da musste der letzte Kläffer leider auch eine (auch wenns unabsichtlich war) Kassieren. Ist mir aus einem Gartentor 1 M vor mir rausgesprungen und direkt vors Laufbein.
Halterin erstmal geschimpft und tarra gemacht, bis ich ihr gesagt hab das sie ihr Tor zu schließen hat oder ihren Kläffer an der Leine zu führen hat wenn er nicht auf sie hört, ansonsten muss sie damit rechnen das ihr unzurechenbarer Hund, auch unberechenbar verletzt werden kann.

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2009)

ausserdem kann man auch mit kanonen auf spatzen schiessen, spiesser!


----------



## ulli! (20. Mai 2009)

schallundrauch erinnert mich bisschen an die hobbypolizisten auf kabel 1 (bürger im dienst)


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2009)

aber echt. :kotz:


----------



## darkJST (20. Mai 2009)

Es kommt selten gut an, wenn man mit (evtl. ergoogleter) Weisheit protzt...allerdings wollte er nur das gefährliche Halbwissen eines einzelnen mit harten Fakten beseitigen.

Ich kann sein Verhalten gegenüber beschriebenem Rüpel verstehen, falls jener gegebener Beschreibung entspricht, wovon ich ausgehe. Und scheinbar hat die Standpauke ja geholfen ein etwas rücksichtsvolleres Verhalten an den Tag zu legen.

Andererseits kann ich von Hunden und deren Haltern genervte Radler genauso verstehen, mir ist auch schon son Köter vors Rad gesprungen, bzw. hinterhergerannt. Nicht jeder Halter hat seine Hunde oder sich selbst genügend unter Kontrolle.

Würd mich freuen, wenn mal wieder was on topic geschrieben würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (20. Mai 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Gestern wärend der Tour an einer Tankstelle 'ne Flasche Wasser gekauft zum Trinkrucksack nachfüllen. Bin draussen am nachfüllen.
> Mutter mit Sohn (ca. 10 Jahre alt) war gerade am tanken.
> Sohn sieht mich und ruft entsetzt zu seiner Mom:"Iiih, Mama guck mal! Der kippt Wasser in sein Rucksack!!"




Das ist seit langen das beste.


----------



## Hornisborn (20. Mai 2009)

Da fällt mir gerade ein, das mir auch mal ein Hund hinterher gerannt ist. Als ich merkte das er nur dumm mit rennt, hab ich ihn noch schön mitgezogen. 
Die Besitzerin war dabei sich die Seele aus dem Leib zu Schreien, aber der Hund reagierte nicht. Nach ca. 500m gab er auf. 

Schade das nicht alle Hunde so dumm sind, die einem vors Bike laufen.
Aber mich hats gefreut, Das hält nicht nur den Hund fit sonder auch Frauchen.


----------



## jacky60314 (20. Mai 2009)

Zitat:
Zitat von *jacky60314* 

 
_Ich hatte bisher nicht so lustige Begegnungen.
Die Tage wollte ich meinen besten Freund in Offenbach besuchen.
Dabei bin ich über eine Doppelspurige Hauptstr mit Radweg gefahren.
Ich denk an nichts Böses , da kommt auf einmal so ein A...loch mit seinem Sprinter vom Entsorgungswerk, bis auf den Radweg und drängt mich ab bis fast auf die Bordstein kante.
Ich hab halt erst mal stark abbremsen müssen.
An der nächsten Ampel bin ich erst mal zu dem Fahrer auf die Fahrer seite gerollt. Und fragte den Guten Mann ob er nicht noch wenig mehr auf meine seite wolle. Den dann hätte er mich wenigsten richtig Platt machen können.
Die Antworten von dem Alten Simbel und seinen Beifahrern möchte ich hier jetz nicht aufzählen, nur soviel wie : Du blöder Penner hast hier nix zu suchen . Verpiss dich sonst bekommste gleich eine rein usw usw.Ich habe den Deppen dann halt auch kontra gegeben, was die sache natürlich noch schlimmer machte.
Es war richtig schlimm das kann ich euch sagen.Was ich da an Schlägen angeboten bekommen habe und was ich mir für schimpfwörter anhören mußte war nicht mehr schön.Das beste kommt noch. Die Ampel springt einige Sek für Radfahrer früher um als für Autos. Ich hab mich erst mal schnell von Acker gemacht.Ein Paar sek später kam die Manschaft in ihrem Sprinter nach und zieht in dem Moment als sie an mir vorbei fuhren, zogen sie zu mir rüber um mich nochmals abzudrängen.Mir hat es gereicht hab dann erst mal mein Foto-Handy gezogen um von dem Nummernschild ein Foto zu machen.Ich hatte das Foto kaum geschossen da hielten die Kerle mitten auf der strasse an und stiegen sofort aus um mich zu schnappen .
Ich bin dann mit einem Grossen bogen an dennen vorbei.Und konnte mir erst mal wieder irgendwelche drohungen anhören.
An der nächsten Ampel hielt dann ein Mann neben mir an, der mir dann sagte das er das ganze Spektakel mit bekommen hatte.
Er bot sich alls Zeuge an, wenn ich eine Anzeige machen wollte.
Ich bin mit dem Herren zusammen auf das nächste Revier gefahren und habe erst mal Anzeige erstattet.
Soviel ich weiß wird der Fahrer des Sprinters nicht nur eine Anzeige wegen Gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenvehrker bekommen, sondern auch wegen mehrmaliger versuchter Gefährlicher Körperverletzung
Wie Asozial manchmal die Menschen werden können ist echt der Hammer._

Bitte berichten, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist!
Thx 
__________________
Sobald ich Post von der Rennleitung erhalte, Berichte ich euch natürlich weiter davon


----------



## jacky60314 (20. Mai 2009)

mät schrieb:


> Bitte berichten, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist!
> Thx


Sobald ich Post usw von der Rennleitung erhalte, werd ich euch natürlich davon berichten


----------



## jacky60314 (20. Mai 2009)

Bei Beitrag 739 hab ich mich vertan.
Weiß nett wie man des löscht .Sorry


----------



## MTB driver (24. Mai 2009)

mit der Übersetzung kommt man ja ÜBERALL hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2009)

Als ich wo runtergefahren bin, wo andere schwerlich zu Fuß hochkommen, fragt ein Bengel "Darf der das? Papa, das will ich auch!"


----------



## tamiii (24. Mai 2009)

ja solche Sprüche wie : "guck mal, die fahren hier mim Fahrrad"
(steile, verwurzelte Waldstrecken) hört man schon öfter.

Was mich nervt, sind die Fußgänger :"müsst ihr hier so runterrasen" (auf breiten Waldwegen, mit genügend Sicherheitsabstand)
->Die sind doch nur neidisch, weil sie latschen müssen


----------



## Der Kassenwart (24. Mai 2009)

einstieg zum trail. fünf wanderer kommen uns entgegen aus dem wald gelatscht. sagt die erste: "jungs, macht vorsichtig, hier vorne wird der weg ganz eng."


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Mai 2009)

tamiii schrieb:


> ja solche Sprüche wie : "guck mal, die fahren hier mim Fahrrad"
> (steile, verwurzelte Waldstrecken) hört man schon öfter.
> 
> Was mich nervt, sind die Fußgänger :"müsst ihr hier so runterrasen" (auf breiten Waldwegen, mit genügend Sicherheitsabstand)
> ->Die sind doch nur neidisch, weil sie latschen müssen



Aber bei sowas ist man so schnell an denen vorbei, dass ich gar nie höre was die sagen


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn bei euch wie bei den meisten 1m ausreichender Sicherheitsabstand ist, dann gute Nacht. Wenn man bei anderen vorbei fährt sollte man zumindest auf die doppelte Geschwindigkeit des langsamsten "Hindernisses" abbremsen. Bin selber Jemand der an nem "Trail" wohnt und wenn ich ma im Garten bin und an mir vorbeigezimmert wird hasse ich das wie die Pest.


----------



## tamiii (24. Mai 2009)

oh doch... mit nem guten gehör 
und ich nehme ja auch Rücksicht und bremse sogar etwas ab


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Bin selber Jemand der an nem "Trail" wohnt und wenn ich ma im Garten bin und an mir vorbeigezimmert wird hasse ich das wie die Pest.




Warum ??

weil Du denkst das der Fahrer unerlaubt `Rübermacht´?


----------



## tamiii (24. Mai 2009)

das wär doch mal was


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Mai 2009)

Heute wurde mir eine Frage zu meinen Klickpedalen gestellt: Sind das Magneten?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2009)

naja knapp daneben is auch vorbei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (24. Mai 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Aber bei sowas ist man so schnell an denen vorbei, dass ich gar nie höre was die sagen


wenn man nicht allein unterwegs ist, geht das mal noch. spätestens nachdem der erste auf dem seitenstreifen am fußvolk vorbei gerauscht ist, darf sich der zweite auf ein wildes gehüpfe einstellen. die rechten nach links, die linken nach rechts und der rest steht doof in der mitte. fehlt noch noch ne dogge, die sich irgendwo dazwischen befindet....


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2009)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> wenn man nicht allein unterwegs ist, geht das mal noch. spätestens nachdem der erste auf dem seitenstreifen am fußvolk vorbei gerauscht ist, darf sich der zweite auf ein wildes gehüpfe einstellen. die rechten nach links, die linken nach rechts und der rest steht doof in der mitte. fehlt noch noch ne dogge, die sich irgendwo dazwischen befindet....




=   fußvolk


----------



## radastir (25. Mai 2009)

Opa mit 20kg Stahlroß Marke "Vaterland" über mein Marathonfully: 

"Ich versteh nicht, warum man so schwere Mountainbikes fahren muß..."

(Ich hab wieder Kopfweh      )


----------



## no name2606 (25. Mai 2009)

Docster schrieb:


> "Heeeey"
> 
> "Hee - Hallo, das ist ja lebensgefährlich wie sie hier rumfahren ..."
> 
> ...



genau wegen solchen leuten wurden unsere isartrails geschloßen


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. Mai 2009)

es gibt halt doch deppen auf beiden seiten, nicht nur das fußvolk ist blöd...
die sind nur unwissend über unsren sport und deshalb die für uns lustigen fragen.

ich persönlich versuch immer freundlich zu sein und erklär den leuten das dann, wie z.b. vor 2 wochen, als eine gruppe weiblicher wanderer auf dem berg zu schimpfen begann weil <<diese radler so rücksichtslos den berg runterbrettern, ohne bremsen und so... >>, worauf ich abgestiegen bin und ihnen lachend erklärt hab, dass wir sehr wohl bremsen haben. die frauen dann: ja die bringen euch ja nichts, wenn ihr sie nicht hernehmt ... , naja ich darauf, wir nehmen die bremsen seeeeeehr wohl her, keine panik ohne wärs ja lebensgefährlich, keine angst 
die dachten einfach nur, weils für sie so schnell aussah, dass wir keine bremsen haben, danach ham sie selber drüber lachen müssen ...  

und die sache mit der klingel find ich manchmal auch sehr bescheuert ! komm hey ich hab auch keine, aber dann brems ich halt ab , ohne die wahnsinnig zu erschrecken, und sag in nem normalen ton <<vorsicht radfahrer>> dann hat sich die sache ...

finde das mit "****dich und mittelfinger" fast genauso schlimm wie der lkw-fahrer der den biker fast vom bike rennt, und ihn dann beschimpft und ihm droht ... 

gruß
Bogl


----------



## tamiii (25. Mai 2009)

Ein wenig Rücksicht sollte man auf Fußgänger tatsächlich nehmen.
Ich finde auch, dass "zurückschimpfen" nicht dir richtige Reaktion ist - am Besten keine Reaktion zeigen, ein wenig schmunzeln und sich seinen Teil dazu denken 
Bloß nicht die Laune verderben lassen!


----------



## MTB driver (25. Mai 2009)




----------



## pixelquantec (25. Mai 2009)

Also bei kleinen Hunden, die nicht auf Herrchen oder Frauchen hören, halt ich einfach drauf. Die hüpfen schon rechtzeitig beiseite, da sie doch etwas mehr Grips haben als ihr Herrchen. Bisher mußte ich keinen überfahren. Auf Wurzeltrails fahrt ihr doch auch über alles drüber.....

Ich fahre gerne und auch mit Vollspeed durch den Wald, aber an schmalen Stellen mit Vorsicht und zur Not bremse ich halt etwas ab. Zum Thema "Fußvolk im Wald" kann man ja mal die Physik zu Hilfe nehmen. Wenn Ihr mit 40 Sachen die Waldautobahn runter ballert, dann macht ihr 11,1 m/s. Wer ne Klingel hat ( wohl eher niemand hier ) fängt z.B. 100m vorher an zu klingeln. Das hört der Wanderer natürlich noch nicht. Inzwischen seid ihr aber schon 3s ( also 33,3 m näher ran ). Jetzt könnte man rufen oder weiter klingeln. Vielleicht 30m vor dem "Hindernis" hört euch der/ die Wanderer. D.h. es bleiben keine 3s bis zum Aufprall. Jetzt kommt die Reaktionszeit von 1s ( bei älteren Leuten eher mehr ) dann dreht sich der Wanderer um...wieder mind. 1s. Es bleibt also max. 0,5s übrig. Dann müßte der/die Wanderer noch ausweichen. Leider bleibt dafür nun keine Zeit mehr, denn Du bist schon da........Bei einer Wandergruppe kommt noch die Zeit für die Entscheidungsfindung hinzu ( wer geht wann in welche Richtung / wer bleibt stehen / geht Gerhard nach rechts, wenn Renate nach links geht und wohin geht eigentlich Heinrich......ach der bleibt in der Mitte stehen / wo ist Waldi ).

Einfach mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## kingberger (25. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Also bei kleinen Hunden, die nicht auf Herrchen oder Frauchen hören, halt ich einfach drauf. Die hüpfen schon rechtzeitig beiseite, da sie doch etwas mehr Grips haben als ihr Herrchen. Bisher mußte ich keinen überfahren. Auf Wurzeltrails fahrt ihr doch auch über alles drüber.....



Hätte ich das gestern so gemacht, dann gäbe es jetzt nen verletzten oder toten Hund mehr... So kann man die Sache auch nicht angehen, dann doch 
lieber abbremsen...

Dein Beispiel mit der Reaktionszeit und der Geschwindigkeit ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich klasse. Als Biker sollte man nämlich solche Begegnungen mit wanderndem "Fußvolk" im Wald auch mal aus der Perspektive eines Wanderes betrachten. Das Leute ( oft auch Ältere ) Angst bekommen wenn ein Biker an ihnen vorbei brettert in sehr geringem Abstand sollte für jeden logisch sein. Das es in solchen Fällen zu Konfrontationen kommt ist denk ich mal auch nicht so abwägig. Ich komme hier bei mir ( Kreis Lippe, NRW ) immer sehr gut klar mit Wanderen etc. Einfach abbremsen, nett grüßen und dann passt das eigentlich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrasher (25. Mai 2009)

Was mir noch in erinnerung geblieben ist:

"Hey ess kaan Rennbann!"
(dt.: "Dies ist keine Rennstrecke!")


----------



## pixelquantec (25. Mai 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Hätte ich das gestern so gemacht, dann gäbe es jetzt nen verletzten oder toten Hund mehr... So kann man die Sache auch nicht angehen, dann doch
> lieber abbremsen...
> 
> Dein Beispiel mit der Reaktionszeit und der Geschwindigkeit ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich klasse. Als Biker sollte man nämlich solche Begegnungen mit wanderndem "Fußvolk" im Wald auch mal aus der Perspektive eines Wanderes betrachten. Das Leute ( oft auch Ältere ) Angst bekommen wenn ein Biker an ihnen vorbei brettert in sehr geringem Abstand sollte für jeden logisch sein. Das es in solchen Fällen zu Konfrontationen kommt ist denk ich mal auch nicht so abwägig. Ich komme hier bei mir ( Kreis Lippe, NRW ) immer sehr gut klar mit Wanderen etc. Einfach abbremsen, nett grüßen und dann passt das eigentlich immer.


 
Das mit dem kleinen Hund war ja nicht 1:1 so gemeint. Ich weiche dann schon kurz vorher aus.

Aus Sicht der Wanderer ist der Wald zum wandern und pilzesuchen da. Die Wanderer waren ja vorher da. Tausende Jahre vor den sportlichen MTBlern. Abgesehen davon, würden manche User hier bei gleichem Verhalten im Straßenverkehr, keinen Führerschein mehr besitzen.


----------



## kingberger (25. Mai 2009)

Dem Punkt mit dem Führerhschein stimme ich dir zu 100% zu. Denn es gilt immer noch
der Spruch: " Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es auch wieder heraus "


----------



## s.till (25. Mai 2009)

Beim letzten Rennen:
Ein Streckenposte (älterer Mann), in meiner letzten Runde nach 40 km im dauerregen: "Äm, wir wollen bald mit der Siegerehrung beginnen, wäre nett, wenn sie sich ein wenig bereilen könnten" ..... AAAAAAAAAAAAACH ne.... ich trödel immer so vor mich hin beim Rennen... Man ich hätte ihn sonstwas können.


----------



## kingberger (25. Mai 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> Beim letzten Rennen:
> Ein Streckenposte (älterer Mann), in meiner letzten Runde nach 40 km im dauerregen: "Äm, wir wollen bald mit der Siegerehrung beginnen, wäre nett, wenn sie sich ein wenig bereilen könnten" ..... AAAAAAAAAAAAACH ne.... ich trödel immer so vor mich hin beim Rennen... Man ich hätte ihn sonstwas können.



Hehe, nicht schlecht. Da wäre ich ja mal stinksauer, wenn mir jemand so ankommen würde bei nem Rennen. Der hatte wohl keine Lust
mehr weiter im Regen zu stehen.


----------



## pixelquantec (25. Mai 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> "Äm, wir wollen bald mit der Siegerehrung beginnen, wäre nett, wenn sie sich ein wenig bereilen könnten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwulf (25. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube solche Sachen sollte man mit Humor nehmen. Ist doch das selbe wie: "Ab hier gehts nur noch bergab"(wird bevorzugt in Senken zugerufen).


----------



## s.till (25. Mai 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> Ich glaube solche Sachen sollte man mit Humor nehmen. Ist doch das selbe wie: "Ab hier gehts nur noch bergab"(wird bevorzugt in Senken zugerufen).



Nur der meinte das Toternst und es war an einem schön-aufgeweichten-bergauf-trail ... grummel


----------



## John Black (27. Mai 2009)

Es gibt nette und wiederliche Leute, veralgemeinern darf man da nix.
Immer aufpassen geht nicht, langsam fahren ist keine alternative.
Gott sei dank, habe ich noch keinen Menschen ernzthaft verletz aber trotz aufpassen, bis auf Kinderwaagen, alles schon leicht angefahren. Meistens nur Ellbogen gestreifft, also nix schmerzhaftes dank meiner dicken Gummigriffe. Einmal ist plötzlich ein kleines Mädchen auf 3m breiten Strasse, von Ihren Eltern weg, direkt vor mein Vorderrad. Dank meiner Reaktionszeit und Bremse bei 30km/h, habe ich sie nur an Schuler mit Griff erwischt.
Die Eltern haben sich bei mir entschuldigt, zu meiner Verwunderung.
Ich fühllte mich anfangs totall mies deswegen, aber man vergisst schnell, ist ja soweit alles gut gegangen. Der kleine Hund letztens, auf dem dunklem Weg, hatte da nicht soviel Glück.

Blöde Sprüche höre ich gerne , das ist doch schönes Entertainment unterwegs. Neuerdings gibts auch super Sprüche zu meiner Lefty Gabel.
Poröse werde ich nur, wenn einer Flaschen zerdeppert.


Spruch vom Typen, der bei mir an der Bank wohnt!
: Du wi.er, das ist hier keine Landebahn für Geisteskranke!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> Beim letzten Rennen:
> Ein Streckenposte (älterer Mann), in meiner letzten Runde nach 40 km im dauerregen: "Äm, wir wollen bald mit der Siegerehrung beginnen, wäre nett, wenn sie sich ein wenig bereilen könnten" ..... AAAAAAAAAAAAACH ne.... ich trödel immer so vor mich hin beim Rennen... Man ich hätte ihn sonstwas können.



also wenn du den schäfercup in dassel meinst, ich war auch dort, 
da hat es keinen einzigen tropfen während des rennens geregnet .

der boden auf den trails war ein wenig matschig vom vortag bzw. da es in der nacht geregnet hatte. 

also immer schön bei der wahrheit bleiben


----------



## s.till (27. Mai 2009)

Ne, meinte ich nicht  aber Dassel hat mir auch gereicht, aber das Wetter war doch eher zu heiß dort .. ne ich meint ein anderes...


----------



## Honigblume (27. Mai 2009)

So sprach mich heute ein netter Opi (mit Hund ;-) ) an, nachdem ich nen Berg hochgejapst kam, daß sie früher als Kinder, als der Weg noch aus Schotter bestand, mit ihren Rädern auch da hochgefahren sind.... 

Äh ja, waren ja nur zwischen 9 und 13 % Steigung.


----------



## Honigblume (27. Mai 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> Beim letzten Rennen:
> Ein Streckenposte (älterer Mann), in meiner letzten Runde nach 40 km im dauerregen: "Äm, wir wollen bald mit der Siegerehrung beginnen, wäre nett, wenn sie sich ein wenig bereilen könnten" ..... AAAAAAAAAAAAACH ne.... ich trödel immer so vor mich hin beim Rennen... Man ich hätte ihn sonstwas können.




Ist dir dazu noch was eingefallen zum kontern?


----------



## Nagah (27. Mai 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> So sprach mich heute ein netter Opi (mit Hund ;-) ) an, nachdem ich nen Berg hochgejapst kam, daß sie früher als Kinder, als der Weg noch aus Schotter bestand, mit ihren Rädern auch da hochgefahren sind....
> 
> Äh ja, waren ja nur zwischen 9 und 13 % Steigung.



Sowas in der Art hat letzens mein Vater auch vom Stapel gelassen. 
Und ihre Räder waren ja bei weitem nicht "so modern".


----------



## Psycho-Killer (1. Juni 2009)

Das bekomme ich meist zu hören

"Falsche Seite"
"Das ist ne Fußgängerzone"

Also ich heute Treppen runter fuhr Diskutierten zwei Männer darüber ob mein Rad davon eine acht bekommen würde ;D


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Juni 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art hat letzens mein Vater auch vom Stapel gelassen.
> Und ihre Räder waren ja bei weitem nicht "so modern".



Hehe
"+Früher ham die Räder Jahrzehte gehalten, schau nur ma meins an, das fährt immer noch
-Dein Rad wurde seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren, die (Getriebe)Naben sind festgerostet ebenso die Sattelstütze, Reifen sind brüchig die Felgen eiförmig, das Einzige was an dem Ding noch funktioniert ist der Rückspiegel...
+Ja das kann man ja aber alles selber beheben
-Wenn man ne CNC-Maschine, Strangpresse und div. Scheißgeräte im Keller stehen hat sicher
..."

Väter -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (1. Juni 2009)

Heute an einem richtig steilem und längeren Bergaufstück:
Ich fahre im vorletztem Gang satte 9 km/h bergauf. Kommt mir ne nette Mutti mit 2 kleinen Kindern entgegen. Sagt das kleinere der beiden Kinder fingerzeigend auf mich: Mutti warum fährt der so langsaaam? Mutti überlegt schmunzelnd und sagt: Weil das zu steil ist um schneller zu fahren.
Ich die hübsche Mutti freundlich angelächelt. Dann mußte ich weiteratmen um nicht vom Rad zu fallen.

Kinder können so ehrliche und präzise Fragen stellen..........


----------



## DerandereJan (1. Juni 2009)

Auf dem Burgenweg von DA nach HD gestern völlig erschöpft in der Toilette auf Burg Alsbach.... ich will meine Flasche am Waschbecken füllen, da bemerke ich wie mich vom Becken nebenan ein kleiner Junge aufmerksam von oben bis unten mustert........

als ich die Flasche voll hatte und sie in meinem Rucksack verstauen wollte, fragt mich der kleine völlig erstaunt:

"Machen sie sich da eine Urinprobe?? "           


Ich weiß auch nicht was da schief gelaufen ist..... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Hellspawn (2. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> div. Scheißgeräte im Keller


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm meine neue Tastatur fürs Notebook kommt in 30min da passieren dann solche Verschreiber wieder seltener^^


----------



## ufo-de (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ist gar kein Fussvolk Spruch sondern nen Biker-Spruch aber dennoch gut:

Sitze ich gestern in Winterberg in der Notaufnahme und warte auf meinen Kumpel. Kommt nen vielleicht 12 jähriger rein(komplett den Oberkörper geschient), den ich vorher im Park schon auf dem RTW gesehen hatte und fragt mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht: OHHH haste dich auch verletzt?!
Ich sage: Nein, mein Kumpel, der hat sich beim Sturz den kleinen Finger aufgerissen. 
Und dem Kurzen treibt es das blanke Entsetzen ins Gesicht, reisst die Augen auf und sagt: ACH DU KACKE, das ist ja übel! Meine Güte, wie hat er das denn gemacht!?!?!
Ich: Warum bist Du den hier?
Er zeigt mir sein Röntgenbild, was aussah wie nen Mikadospiel und sagt mit der Gelassenheit eines Politikers: Der Wind hat mich bei nem Air abgetrieben, bin neben der Piste gelandet und habe mich überschlagen. Schlüsselbeinbruch.
Ich musste erstmal lachen und sage: Ich glaube da ist so nen Schnitt nicht ganz so wild...

So ne coole Sau. Ich wünsche an dieser Stelle nochmal gute Besserung


----------



## Sandi (2. Juni 2009)

haha, seh geil der kleine=)


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Juni 2009)

Muharhar der Kleine hat die richtige Einstellung


----------



## radastir (2. Juni 2009)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## Werewolf (2. Juni 2009)

er is halt Eiskalt ...zzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (2. Juni 2009)

Vor zwei Wochen wurde ich an 'ner Kreuzung im Stand über'm Haufen gefahren. Die blöde Olle meinte dem Bullen gegenüber "Die Radfahrer fahren ja auch wie die Henker!"


----------



## fLoOh (2. Juni 2009)

ufo-de schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ist gar kein Fussvolk Spruch sondern nen Biker-Spruch aber dennoch gut:
> 
> Sitze ich gestern in Winterberg in der Notaufnahme und warte auf meinen Kumpel. Kommt nen vielleicht 12 jähriger rein(komplett den Oberkörper geschient), den ich vorher im Park schon auf dem RTW gesehen hatte und fragt mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht: OHHH haste dich auch verletzt?!
> Ich sage: Nein, mein Kumpel, der hat sich beim Sturz den kleinen Finger aufgerissen.
> ...


hey
richtige einstellung 
naja ein Mountainbiker kennt kein Schmerz


----------



## Psycho-Killer (2. Juni 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen wurde ich an 'ner Kreuzung im Stand über'm Haufen gefahren. Die blöde Olle meinte dem Bullen gegenüber "Die Radfahrer fahren ja auch wie die Henker!"



Hättest sagen sollen "Ja erst recht wenn diese an der Ampel stehen"


----------



## Krausmann (2. Juni 2009)

Ein Bauer letzten Donnerstag zu uns...
"Ihr sch*** Radfahrer könnt ihr nicht auf der Straße fahren?"


----------



## Tom Servo (3. Juni 2009)

Psycho-Killer schrieb:


> Hättest sagen sollen "Ja erst recht wenn diese an der Ampel stehen"


Naja, nach dem Spruch hatte ich bald 'ne Hirnblutung... Wären die Bullen nicht zufälligerweise in der Nähe gewesen und direkt angetanzt, wär ich der Tante mit 'em nackten Arsch ins Gesicht gesprungen.


----------



## bluemuc (17. Juni 2009)

Pfingstmontag an der roten Ampel in München

Neben mir steht eine Omi, bei deren Anblick ich über ein Angebot nachdenke, ihr über die Straße zu helfen. 

Von hinten kommt jemand mit einem wirklich schönen Dirtbike und verbringt die Wartezeit mit Hoppsen...  Nicht besonders gekonnt, aber sehr beifallheischend.

Ampel wird grün. Dirter fährt los. 

Ich schaue zur Seite, ob Oma es allein schafft. Sie guckt hinter dem Typen her, guckt mich an und sagt: "Was für ein Poser".

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (17. Juni 2009)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  sprachlos !!!

geil !!! solche omas und opa liiiiiiiieeeeebe ich !!!! 
hahaha


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2009)

haha  herrlich!


----------



## stöber (17. Juni 2009)

...das ja mal ein witziger thread 

Letztes Jahr im Harz...ich an einer Gruppe Wanderer vorbei...bedankt...weiter gefahren. Kumpel hinter mir ist auf die Gruppe direkt an einer Serpentine getroffen.

Er leider die Kurve nicht ganz gekriegt..obwohl die Wanderer Platz machten!

Ich wartete ein Stück weiter auf ihn. Nach ner Zeit kamen zwei der Wanderer von eben an mir vorbei.

Er furztrocken zu mir: "_Ich glaub Ihr Freund ist Pilze sammeln, der ist eben so schnell den Hang runter gesprungen, der muss Pilze gesehen haben!_" 

Ich geb zu, ein Sturz ist meist nicht lustig, aber nach dem Ding musste ich so lachen, dass ich null an den Sturz gedacht habe 

Zur Info, Kumpel ist nischt passiert!!!!!! Auch er musste nach der Erzählung lachen!!


----------



## MTB driver (17. Juni 2009)

klasse


----------



## bene94 (17. Juni 2009)

Also so etwas wie die letzten zwei ist mir zwar noch nie passiert, aber bekomm auch ab und zu was zu höhren.

Immer am Donnerstag nach dem Training muss ich mir anhöhren wie ich bloss mit nem Hartail den Berg runter komme
Sind immer etwa zehn Personen und alle anderen haben nen Fully (Spark bis Leichtbau-Ramson)
Naja das geht noch, aber als mal ein neuer kam meinte der zu mir:
"Geht denn das gut so ganz starr hinten?, ich meine kommst du da überhaupt nach?"
Also ne wirkliche Antwort bekam er bei der ersten Abfahrt
Was mich allgein etwas wunder ist, dass ich am Samstag mit den Jugenlichen Biken gehe und da das Tempo bergab doch etwas flotter ist (fast alle Hartail).
Können die bei mir in der Gegend nicht fahren, haben sie keine Eier oder was ist los?
Muss noch sagen, bin nichtmal guter Bergabfahrer so wie ich das empfinde.

Naja egal, ich geniesse die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

@bene94 -  haben sie keine Eier oder was ist los?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So manche mit Ihren tollen Fully´s denken echt das die besser sind, nur weil das Material `besser´ist.
Macht immer wieder spass den Leuten mit einen Fully´s zu zeigen das man auch mit ein Hartail gut/besser sein kann.


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Juni 2009)

Willingen, Wheels of Speed
Vater zu seinem Sohn in kölschem Dialekt:
"Nee Jürgen, wenn die hier bremsen ham se schon verloren. Die bremsen nich, die knallen da vollgas runter!"
Ich: "Achso, deswegen haben die alle diese riesigen Bremsscheiben..."


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (17. Juni 2009)

Ich komm nen recht breiten Weg runter geschossen
Sagt son Typ: "Bist du eig. bescheuert? Hier darf man nicht fahren, das ist für Fußgänger.Erkennt man auch an dem Schild da.


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Juni 2009)

Njo das Viele nicht laufen lassen ist allseits bekannt, ebenso sind viele Fullyfahrer nichts anderes mehr gewöhnt oder kennen nur den Vergleich übersteifer AluBock vs. Fully. Man muss sich ja aber net über andere aufregen, das ist nur berechtigt wenn se gerade den Trail verstopfen (was ich mitunter auch mache, wenn ich einfach etwas zu fertig bin um ne Abfahrt noch schnell und gleichzeitig sicher nehmen zu können).

Ansonsten:
Ich fahre gerade schön in Dresden die Bergstraße hoch und bleib an ner roten Ampel stehen (irgendwann weiß man einfach wo die Bullen oft stehen), kommt ne recht süße (aber doch zu alte -.-) Studentin entgegen (aufm typischen eher schlecht beleuchtetem Studentenbike):
+Da stehn Bulln um die Ecke, mit so ner Leuchte (zwei Ixon Speed von Bumm) ziehen se dich raus
-Hehe, wäre mir neu, die kennen mich *Leuchten auf Volle Bulle stell*, die erkennen mich von Weitem
+ OO (<-große Augen) öh wo gibts die Dinger
*noch ganz viel BlaBla mit dem Ergebnis, dass sie 5Jahre älter, keine Hobbybikerin  und das Licht für "Normalos" zu teuer ist*

Schade schade, war schon nen Schnuckelchen^^


----------



## schallundrauch (18. Juni 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Ich komm nen recht breiten Weg runter geschossen
> Sagt son Typ: "Bist du eig. bescheuert? Hier darf man nicht fahren, das ist für Fußgänger.Erkennt man auch an dem Schild da.



Also wenn da dieses Schild gestanden hätte:
http://www.adfc-lev.de/Fotos/Verkehrsgruppe/Minus-Buehl-01-01.jpg

würde ich es lustig finden, aber Rücksichtsloses Heizen auf einem Fußweg finde ich persönlich nicht gerade lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Ich komm nen recht breiten Weg runter geschossen
> Sagt son Typ: "Bist du eig. bescheuert? Hier darf man nicht fahren, das ist für Fußgänger.Erkennt man auch an dem Schild da.



"hätt' ich einen stock, wäre er schon längst in deinen speichen"


----------



## schallundrauch (18. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> "hätt' ich einen stock, wäre er schon längst in deinen speichen"



Warte, ich bring Dir einen:


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (18. Juni 2009)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Also wenn da dieses Schild gestanden hätte:
> http://www.adfc-lev.de/Fotos/Verkehrsgruppe/Minus-Buehl-01-01.jpg
> 
> würde ich es lustig finden, aber Rücksichtsloses Heizen auf einem Fußweg finde ich persönlich nicht gerade lustig...




Hey das schild war am ende des weges in richtung berg angebracht
wie soll ich dass dann sehen.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon standen die abseits des beschriebenen weges.

@ kroiterfee

hättest du das gemacht wärs teuer für dich geworden
bzw. deine versicherung


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> @ kroiterfee
> 
> hättest du das gemacht wärs teuer für dich geworden
> bzw. deine versicherung



wo kein kläger ist auch kein richter.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (18. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wo kein kläger ist auch kein richter.




oh dann auch noch unterlassene hilfeleistung, weil du mich liegen lassn hast
jetzt wirds aber kriminell


----------



## Flynninger (18. Juni 2009)

Montagnachmittag in der Ecke Tegernsee meinte ein ein Wanderer, den ich an einem fiesen, langen Uphill langsam überholte zu mir: 

"Da musst fei aufbassen, dasst net umfallst bei dem Tempo, Burli". 

Da konnt ich mir das Lachen nimmer verkneifen, was mich dann auch zum Ansteigen zwang....


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Juni 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Ich komm nen recht breiten Weg runter geschossen
> Sagt son Typ: "Bist du eig. bescheuert? Hier darf man nicht fahren, das ist für Fußgänger.Erkennt man auch an dem Schild da.


 
Wo er recht hat, hat er Recht. Das Schild zeigt an, daß das ein Fußweg ist und Du dein Rad dort maximal schieben darfst. Fahren darfst Du dort jedenfalls nicht. Haste ja Schwein gehabt, daß es Dich nicht vom Rad geholt hat.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (18. Juni 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat, hat er Recht. Das Schild zeigt an, daß das ein Fußweg ist und Du dein Rad dort maximal schieben darfst. Fahren darfst Du dort jedenfalls nicht. Haste ja Schwein gehabt, daß es Dich nicht vom Rad geholt hat.




Soll der mal versuchen
Nen neuen LRS kann ich gut brauchen


----------



## warpax (19. Juni 2009)

Letzten Samstag nach einer Tour auf dem Weg nach hause, in voller Montur und mit dem Enduro an der Fußgängerampel (Essener HBf vor dem McDonalds, Junkie- und Alki-Treff). Schräg hinter mir steht ein sichtlich Zugedröhnter, schaut lange auf mein Bike, neben ihm steht ein abgewracktes Herrenrad.

(lallend) "Also, das würde ich ja noch gegen meins tauschen, das ist dann wenigstens verkehrssicher".

Ich hab dann dankend abgelehnt, weil ich ihn ja nicht über den Tisch ziehen will, mit meinem verkehrsuntauglichen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Juni 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Soll der mal versuchen
> Nen neuen LRS kann ich gut brauchen



Rechtlich gesehen ziehst du leider den kürzeren.......wenn der es drauf ankommen lassen würde ziehst du leider die A....karte......
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Juni 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Soll der mal versuchen
> Nen neuen LRS kann ich gut brauchen




du scheinst mir die Sorte Biker zu sein, die ich am liebsten vom Rad ziehen würde..... obwohl ich selbst fahre..........

geh lieber fleissig in die Schule, dann kannste dir deinen LRS selbst bezahlen......... und vielleicht bleibt auch sonst noch etwas Schmalz hängen.....

Grüße an den coolen Gehwegchecker,

Jan


----------



## flyingcruiser (19. Juni 2009)

da gibts aber auch nettere leute:
"oh, wir laufen auf dem radweg - tschuldigung"


----------



## datoni (19. Juni 2009)

Sprüche von Verwandten

wie ich noch jünger war hatten die fahrräder weniger federn dafür aber mehr licht.

-das ist sicher sauschwer
+naja ca 14kg
-so wenig, dafür kannst halt nur auf der straße fahren damit oder(160/140mm fully)

um das geld muss ma sogar extra für nen gepäckträger zahlen????

von Freunden: 

boahhh teurer als mein auto

wenn dass wieder geheilt ist fahrst aber nimma MTB oder?

von krankenhauspersonal:

wie kann man sich mit etwas ohne motor so verletzen?

fahr jeden tag min rad in die arbeit, dass is ma aber no ned passiert.

...


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2009)

leute im krankenwaagen, vorletzten winter nach einer etwas unschönen kollision mit einer eisenstange

"wer fährt auch im dunkeln durch den wald"


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (19. Juni 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> du scheinst mir die Sorte Biker zu sein, die ich am liebsten vom Rad ziehen würde..... obwohl ich selbst fahre..........
> 
> geh lieber fleissig in die Schule, dann kannste dir deinen LRS selbst bezahlen......... und vielleicht bleibt auch sonst noch etwas Schmalz hängen.....
> 
> ...




Und du scheinst mir ja einer von denen zu sein die mit nem Heiligenschein fahren.

Aber naja lassen wirs gut sein. Ich habs nicht nötig mich mit euch drum zu streiten, ob ich nun da hätt fahren dürfen( wenn auch schneller) oder nicht.
Zudem gabs eig auch keinen Grund für den Fußgänger sich aufzuregen, weil ich mind. 5m vor ihm schon auf tempo null war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (19. Juni 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht nötig mich mit euch drum zu streiten, ob ich nun da hätt fahren dürfen( wenn auch schneller) oder nicht.


was gibt's denn da zu streiten?


----------



## hemi (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mal mit dem Rad nach Berlin gefahren (Schwester die da wohnt besuchen). In Dortmund hab ich mich etwas verfranst und dann ne ältere Dame nach dem Weg gefragt:
-Wo wollen Sie denn hin? 
+Nach Berlin, aber heute bis Bielefeld.
-Berlin??? Mit dem Fahrrad??? Warum fahren Sie denn nicht mit der Bahn?

darauf ist mir dann auch erstmal nichts eingefallen...


----------



## Psycho-Killer (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bitte um lösschung dieses Posts


----------



## MTB driver (19. Juni 2009)

der hat ja sogar über 20 Gänge...


----------



## Psycho-Killer (19. Juni 2009)

ups sorry Falscher Knopf, bitte löschen


----------



## Psycho-Killer (19. Juni 2009)

ups sorry Falscher Knopf, bitte löschen


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juni 2009)

der kommt aus lüneburg... was will man da erwarten? mach das mal in hh an der richtigen ecke. da zerren sie dich vom rad. das fliegt dann in die elbe oder hassan und dragan bauen noch was ab nach dem sie dich im gebüsch bearbeitet haben weil du mama aische umgefahren hast und dabei ihr kopftuch verrutscht ist.


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der kommt aus lüneburg... was will man da erwarten? mach das mal in hh an der richtigen ecke. da zerren sie dich vom rad. das fliegt dann in die elbe oder hassan und dragan bauen noch was ab nach dem sie dich im gebüsch bearbeitet haben weil du mama aische umgefahren hast und dabei ihr kopftuch verrutscht ist.


----------



## Jan-Fabian (21. Juni 2009)

Wir sind am Lago Maggiore auf ausgeliehenen MTBs 800 Höhenmeter hochgefahren (Für mich als komplett untrainierter MTB-Neuling schon viel  ), ich war also oben ziemlich fertig, bin abgestiegen und hab auf die Fahrerin hinter mir gewartet. Da kam mir eine ca. 50 jährige Italienerin entgegen und fragte, zuerst auf italienisch, dann auch in englisch, ob ich Wasser haben möchte, sie würde hier in der Nähe wohnen, die war voll nett


----------



## Honigblume (22. Juni 2009)

Ich steh am Bahnhof und warte auf meinen Zug, scharwenzelte die ganze Zeit nen Opi um mich rum und es dauerte auch nicht lange und er fragte mich ob denn die Bremsen hydraulisch seien, ich bejahte das, er machte mich dann darauf aufmerksam daß man doch vorsichtig bremsen müsste um nicht übern Lenker zu gehen.

Eine ältere Frau stand neben mir und murmelte vor sich hin, daß sie genau das gleiche an ihrem Bike habe und auch genau die Marke bei ihr draufstünde wie bei mir. Hab sie gefragt ob sie ihr Bike denn auch in Bocholt abgeholt hätte, nach etlichen Fragezeichen ihrerseits im Gesicht stellte sich dann raus, daß ihr Bike von Bulls ist.

Was für ein Vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (22. Juni 2009)

Jan-Fabian schrieb:


> Wir sind am Lago Maggiore auf ausgeliehenen MTBs 800 Höhenmeter hochgefahren (Für mich als komplett untrainierter MTB-Neuling schon viel  ), ich war also oben ziemlich fertig, bin abgestiegen und hab auf die Fahrerin hinter mir gewartet. Da kam mir eine ca. 50 jährige Italienerin entgegen und fragte, zuerst auf italienisch, dann auch in englisch, ob ich Wasser haben möchte, sie würde hier in der Nähe wohnen, die war voll nett



mir erscheint, als seien die italiener unserem schönen sport ggü ohnehin sehr aufgechlossen.
in der toskana sprang ein begeisterter passant an mein bike, neigte sich vor und bewunderte die fox gabel u murmelte was von "bellissima". solches lob war mir ungewohnt, also teilte ich ihm noch mit, dass meine formula "uno freno idraulico italiano" sei, da ist er vor rührung förmlich niedergekniet.


----------



## robby (22. Juni 2009)

Vor einigen Jahren führte uns ein Alpencross (damals hieß es noch "Alpenüberquerung" ) 
durch die berühmte Uina-Schlucht. 
Am unteren Einstieg, wo der Weg etwa einen halben Meter breit zu sein scheint und mit einem nur leicht(!) gespannten Stahlseil gesichert ist, kommt mir bergab ein Schweizer Wanderer entgegen. Als sich unsere Wege kreuzen und mein Bike mit der einen Hand über dem Abgrund hängt, während sich meine andere Hand krampfhaft am rettenden Seil festhält, um an dem Wanderer vorbeizukommen, grinst er mich freundlich an und beruhigt mich mit typischer schweizer Gelassenheit: 

*"Imr schön laaangsaaam, wir hoben ja Zuit!"*

Er hatte gut Reden, schließlich konnte er sich mit beiden Händen auf der Innenseite des Weges am Seil festhalten. Seine Worte jedenfalls werde ich nie wieder vergessen...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (22. Juni 2009)

Kein Fußvolkspruch!
Während einer Alpenüberquerung in einer Schiebepassage.

Mein Kumpel, nachdem er in Schafskacke getreten war:
"Verdammt, ich hab Schei$$e am Cleat"

Liest sich jetzt ganz harmlos, wenn man das aus einigen Metern Entfernung hört, kann man das schnell missverstehen.


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Juni 2009)




----------



## Hamburger Jung (22. Juni 2009)

Bin Samstag um die Krumme Lanke ein paar mal rum gefahren und naja wie die ganzen Wanderer und Jogger es wollten und nicht aus dem Weg gehen wollten... Musste ich halt echt zwischen den Bäumen hin und her fahren. Vater und Sohn liefen mit dem Hund vor mir und ich überholte sie in einer eleganten Kurve

"Niklas, mach Platz ! Der fährt bestimmt ein Rennen"


----------



## Rischar (22. Juni 2009)

"Was macht ihr da? Sucht ihr Pilze?"


----------



## Infernal (22. Juni 2009)

Dialog zwischen mir und einer Trekkingrad-Fahrerrin an der Ampel (geschätzte 45 Jahre alt die Dame)

Sie: Donnerwetter, das Fahrrad sieht ja fast aus wie ne Motocross Maschine, nur der Motor fehlt!
Ich: Ja, das höre ich öfters.
Sie: Wozu braucht man den sowas?
Ich: Fahrradfahren
Sie: Also mit solchen Stunts und Sprüngen
Ich: Sag ich doch, Fahrrad fahren.

Danach wurde die Ampel Grün.

In Wildbad in der Gondel, auf der Abfahrt zuvor hatte ich mich gelegt und deshalb war meine Schulter ziemlich dreckig.

Kleines Kind: Was ist mit deiner Schulter passiert?
Ich: Bin gestürzt
Kind: Ich kann bereits ohne Stützrader ohne umfallen Fahrrad fahren, soll ich dir das beibringen 

Sowas finde ich immer am besten 

mfg Alex


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juni 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> Kleines Kind: Was ist mit deiner Schulter passiert?
> Ich: Bin gestürzt
> Kind: Ich kann bereits ohne Stützrader ohne umfallen Fahrrad fahren, soll ich dir das beibringen


----------



## Psycho-Killer (22. Juni 2009)

looooool zu geil, hättest ja ne lehr Stunde nehmen können;D, mann lernt nie aus;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (23. Juni 2009)

Brot für die Welt, aber die Wurst bleibt hier.

Kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung

Morgens ein Joint und der Tag ist dein Freund


----------



## burn (23. Juni 2009)

[X] Thema verfehlt


----------



## Hamburger Jung (23. Juni 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> brot für die welt, aber die wurst bleibt hier.
> 
> Kein alkohol ist auch keine lösung
> 
> morgens ein joint und der tag ist dein freund


----------



## mwulf (23. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Sig passt dazu ...


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Juni 2009)

stimmt haha die passt perfekt  
ich habs auch erkannt aber war mir zu dumm wegen sowas nen post zu machen, das heisst ich bin KLUG =>  K - L - U - G 
juhuuuu


----------



## jacky60314 (23. Juni 2009)

Für alle die sich daran noch erinnern können!


jacky60314 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nicht so lustige Begegnungen.
> Die Tage wollte ich meinen besten Freund in Offenbach besuchen.
> Dabei bin ich über eine Doppelspurige Hauptstr mit Radweg gefahren.
> Ich denk an nichts Böses , da kommt auf einmal so ein A...loch mit seinem Sprinter vom Entsorgungswerk, bis auf den Radweg und drängt mich ab bis fast auf die Bordstein kante.
> ...


 Habe heute Post von der Rennleitung bekommen.
War erst mal verwundert das ich Post von der Justiz bekommen habe.Hatte die sache schon fast vergessen.
Am 01.07.09, 10:30uhr wurde der Termin für die Gerichtsverhandlung angesetzt.
Bin etwas verwundert das es so schnell ging,und dann sogar gleich vor Gericht.
Bissl geht mir schon die muffe, war noch nie vor Gericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (23. Juni 2009)

krasser scheiss... dann mal viel Erfolg!! Hoffe, dass alles hinhaut und die Jungs richtig Probleme bekommen!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (23. Juni 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Bissl geht mir schon die muffe, war noch nie vor Gericht.



sei stark 
ich kenne das gefühl, habe vor ein paar jahren in mek-pom gg ein paar naziboys ausgesagt (als zeuge/geschädigter). meine kumpels haben allesamt termine vorgeschützt, um nicht die reise ins "feindesland" antreten zu müssen. keine sorge, es geht im gerichtssaal ganz anders ab als in den deppenshows im privat-tv.
ist schon seltsam, daß man, obwohl im recht, sich sorgen macht. bring dir als moralische unterstützung ein paar  kumpels mit (hoffentlich mutigere als meine damals).


----------



## jacky60314 (23. Juni 2009)

Wegen den Hansels da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.
Ich war wie gesagt halt noch nie vor Gericht, und das ist für mich bissl komisch.


----------



## Ronja (23. Juni 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Wegen den Hansels da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.
> Ich war wie gesagt halt noch nie vor Gericht, und das ist für mich bissl komisch.



geh halt mal als zuschauer hin und gucks Dir an, dann biste schon relaxter


----------



## jacky60314 (23. Juni 2009)

Ach ich bekomm das schon hin.Es gibt schlimmeres
Immerhin hab ich Eier in der Hose, und kein Stock im Ar....


----------



## Heggebangadd (24. Juni 2009)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> "Verdammt, ich hab Schei$$e am Cleat"


----------



## bene94 (24. Juni 2009)

@jacky60314: Das glaub ich ja nicht, was es für deppen gibt
Hast Glück, dass du nen Zeigen hast, mach den Typen die Hölle heiss!
Hoffe, der bekommt den Führerschein weg, wer weiss, wer der Nächste ist...

mfG


----------



## jacky60314 (24. Juni 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> @jacky60314: Das glaub ich ja nicht, was es für deppen gibt
> Hast Glück, dass du nen Zeigen hast, mach den Typen die Hölle heiss!
> Hoffe, der bekommt den Führerschein weg, wer weiss, wer der Nächste ist...
> 
> mfG


Denk ich mir auch!
Was machen die wenn die richtig genervt sind!?

Wenn ich den Tag hinter mir hab erzähl ich euch was dann raus gekommen ist.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2009)

auf das Feedback bin ich gespannt.....wirst sehen: Wird "lascher" als du denkst....


----------



## marcx (24. Juni 2009)

So wie man das deutsche Rechtssystem kennt wird wohl nicht viel passieren.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (24. Juni 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Denk ich mir auch!
> Was machen die wenn die richtig genervt sind!?
> 
> Wenn ich den Tag hinter mir hab erzähl ich euch was dann raus gekommen ist.



Tu das!

Wenn du Fragen hast, wie es vor Gericht abgeht, wie man sich verhalten und was man beachten soll, dann frag!
Hier gibts genug, die dazu was sagen können.

Und Angst brauchst du keine zu haben, wenn du bei der Wahrheit bleibst und nichts dazudichtest.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (24. Juni 2009)

Spruch Nummer 1: "Hast keine Klingel?!

Antwort: "Ne, bin ja nicht der Eismann"


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Juni 2009)

dafür hab ich jetz ne tröte  des is soo geil, die is saumäßig laut , die leute springen gerade so aus den trails , und schimpfen, dass ich keine klingel hab tun sie auch nicht, einfach toll !!!


----------



## abstrus (24. Juni 2009)

hast du eine kindertröte oder WIE laut ist deine?
Ich find die ja echt stylish


----------



## darkJST (24. Juni 2009)

Das hab ich zu Himmelfahrt mal gemacht, ne alte rostige Hupe an mein gutes Rad und mir dann den Weg frei gehupt. War spaßig, teilweise auch für die weggehupten
Gut ab einem gewissen Pegel ist glaub alles spaßig
An die Kommentare kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ist ja auch schon 4 oder 5 Jahre her...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

Als ich gestern hinter einem älteren Nordic Pärchen ranrollte, meinte der alte zu seiner Frau, *" Vorsicht Kettenfahrzeug "* ! Mußte ich schon mal lachen


----------



## frogmatic (25. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> dafür hab ich jetz ne tröte  des is soo geil, die is saumäßig laut , die leute springen gerade so aus den trails , und schimpfen, dass ich keine klingel hab tun sie auch nicht, einfach toll !!!



Ich krieg auch bald eine Delphin-Hupe 

Wer lachen muss kann sich nicht mehr gleichzeitig richtig ärgern...


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (25. Juni 2009)

...im letzten Moment "Achtung!" zu rufen ist auch immer wieder amüsant, entschärft aber den Konflikt Wanderer vs. Biker keinesfalls.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2009)

Oft hören sie das Schreien oder klingeln auch nur ganz kurz vorher oder garnicht, weil ihre Ohren schon halb verwest sind^^. Schlimm manchmal, echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rts1990 (25. Juni 2009)

Vor der Schule: Allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle ! Steig ma vom deinem Fahrrad!.....Aha kein Licht, keine Klingel, keine Reflektoren, keine Schutzbleche! Hömma sind wir hier in Russland ??? So nicht....ah ein Tacho hat der feine Herr immerhin etwas. Nächstes mal gibt´s aber ein Bußgeld. 2 Tage später seh den gleichen Polizist mit MTB auf der Straße fahren....ohne alles... Ich so aha..Er so öhm ja das is mir aber jetz peinlich....Seitdem hat der mich nie wieder angehalten xD

oder: Da kann man net runterfahren...Kann ma schon nur net mit Hollandrad
        Seit wann pflügt man Waldwege mit Räder´n ??
        Pass auf das geht´s steil runter...Ich weiß


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Juni 2009)

Ihr wisst schon, dass ihr als Fahrradfahrer den Fußgängern Platz zu machen habt (das Gefährt mit dem größtem Gefährdungspotential hat die größte Rücksicht zu nehmen) und nicht andersherum? Die Leute zur Seite zu scheuchen ist vollends Panne! Wenn sie euch Platz machen (von alleine) und ihr langsam vorbei fahrt dann isses io. Aber Vorbeibrettern und vorher verjagen ist unter aller Sau...


----------



## Waldschraddler (26. Juni 2009)

Fahre gerade über einen schönen sonnigen Feldweg in meinem Orange (!) Fox-Trikot.
Ein älterer Herr(>60), an dem ich, zwar in weitem Abstand aber ziemlich zügig vorbeigerattert bin: " Mann, immer diese verflixten Holländer! Sauburschen!"
Ich hab erstmal ne Sekunde gebraucht bis ich überhaupt gepeilt hab dass ich gemeint war.


----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass ihr als Fahrradfahrer den Fußgängern Platz zu machen habt (das Gefährt mit dem größtem Gefährdungspotential hat die größte Rücksicht zu nehmen) und nicht andersherum? Die Leute zur Seite zu scheuchen ist vollends Panne! Wenn sie euch Platz machen (von alleine) und ihr langsam vorbei fahrt dann isses io. Aber Vorbeibrettern und vorher verjagen ist unter aller Sau...



Wozu ist dann eigentlich die Klingel da? *Sinn dann nicht versteh*


----------



## frogmatic (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Wozu ist dann eigentlich die Klingel da? *Sinn dann nicht versteh*



Vielleicht, damit Fußgänger nicht erschrecken, wenn man unvermittelt in ihrem Wahrnehmungsfeld auftaucht...?


----------



## cy-one (26. Juni 2009)

Mhm, bisher hat das Klingeln die Situation so gut wie immer verschlimmert, statt sie zu verbessern... Aber das wurde ja vorher bereits erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rts1990 (26. Juni 2009)

Popcooooooorn!


----------



## MTB driver (26. Juni 2009)

"Das ist doch Gefährlich, oder?" kleiner Mann zu seinem Opa als ich an na recht steilen passage (Wasserkuppe in der Rhön) tief über dem Hinterradhängend an ihnen vorbeifuhr. Darauf der Opa nur: occcch... 

(wurde schon von weitem gesehn)


----------



## darkJST (26. Juni 2009)

Wenn man klingelt springen die hier meißt wie von der Tarantel gestochen zur seite, obwohl man noch 10 m weg is, oder erschrecken, wenn man sich von hinten "angeschlichen" hat und leis "klingeling" ruft. Oder sie hören das klingeln erst gar nicht.

Stimmt, Klingeln sind eig. überflüssig. Denn auf freigegebenen Fußwegen dürfte man streng genommen niemanden wegklingeln, da die Fußgänger auf denen mehr Rechte haben. Aber hier in der Gegend kann man selbst auf dem Fußweg freundlich klingelnd die Leute darum bitten, einen Schritt zur seite zu machen, ohne dass gleich einer rumzickt. Selbst die ach so coolen Jugendlichen gehen zur seite. Da herrscht eben noch Zucht und Ordnung


----------



## kio2608 (26. Juni 2009)

wenn man dann auch noch bedankt, ist das alles meist kein Problem. ist zumindest meine erfahrung.


----------



## burn (26. Juni 2009)

Mit "klingeling" rufen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Mein Lieblingskommentar war:"Sie haben aber eine schoene Klingel, ist die selbstgebaut?"

Auch sonst kommt eher ein schmunzeln als veraergerte Kommentare.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Wozu ist dann eigentlich die Klingel da? *Sinn dann nicht versteh*



Als WARNzeichen bei NOTFÄLLEN und um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, wenn für Fahrräder vorgesehene Wege versperrt sind (alleiniger Radweg also ohne Füßgänger und/oder Straßen). Auf öffentlichen Wegen die zwar der StVo unterliegen aber an sich keine Straßen sind hat der Fußgänger Vorrang. Wirtschafts und Waldwege gehören da dazu.


Wenn du dich bedanken kannst bist du in der Regel langsam genug. Nervig sind als zu Fuß gehender Biker alle 2Radidioten die mit reichlich 30km/h an einem vorbeibrettern und die einen teils noch streifen. Das "AUS DEM WEG" Geblärre hilft auch nicht viel. Jeder Mensch der ni ganz bekloppt ist springt deswegen nicht ins Gebüsch sondern schaut wem oder was er ausweichen soll. Dabei dreht man sich meist und wird dadurch breiter als man vorher war...


----------



## darkJST (27. Juni 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> wenn man dann auch noch bedankt, ist das alles meist kein Problem. ist zumindest meine erfahrung.



Mach ich ja auch meißtens, will ja nicht, dass hier irgendwann auch so kriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen, wie sie mancherords schon zu herrschen scheinen.



			
				Piktogramm schrieb:
			
		

> 2Radidioten die mit reichlich 30km/h an einem vorbeibrettern und die einen teils noch streifen.



Das ist wirklich nicht grad die feine Art.


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Wozu ist dann eigentlich die Klingel da? *Sinn dann nicht versteh*



wofür klingeln? unnötiges gerafft,  ich drück nur mal leicht auf die Bremsen der extrem laute metallische Pfeifton meiner Juice reicht aus um sogar Wildschweine zu erschrecken


----------



## mother lode (27. Juni 2009)

DT Swiss-Freiläufe sind auch eine unaufringliche aber effektive Art, sich bei Fußgängern bemerkbar zu machen.


----------



## bene94 (27. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, mein Freilauf ist auch recht laut, lauter als ne Klingel.
Ich muss aber eh meist nicht klingeln (hätte eh keine), mein Reifen ist laut genug

mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (27. Juni 2009)

Hehe, das ist wahr... Ich hatte bisher kein reinrassiges MTB, also auch nie MTB-Bereifung... Nu hab ich mirn GT Talera zwecks Umbau gekauft, dass hat noch recht heftige Reifen drauf... Auf Asphalt bin ich damit ab 20-25 km/h lauter als ein Mofa und sowohl Sattel als auch Lenker vibriert heftigst. *g*


----------



## jacky60314 (3. Juli 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Für alle die sich daran noch erinnern können!
> 
> Habe heute Post von der Rennleitung bekommen.
> War erst mal verwundert das ich Post von der Justiz bekommen habe.Hatte die sache schon fast vergessen.
> ...


 
Morsche 
Mittwoch hatte ich ja meinen Gerichts Termin.
Es war nicht so schlimm wie ich erst dachte.
Dann wurde alles zu einer Lachnummer.
Jetzt kommt es aber....
Wir wurden erst getrennt befragt. 
Erst die Drei Spezis und dann ich.
Alls ich dran war:
Der Richter fragte mich ob ich die drei in irgendeiner weise Provoziert hätte. 
Ich natürlich .....nein!?
Deren Aussage war , daß ich sie ständig Provoziert hätte.
Ich soll denen zu weit aufgefahren sein. Sprich : Ich hätte denen fast an der Stoßstange geklebt. Ja ne is klar...Die bretter mit 50-60 sachen über den Highway, und ich mit dem Mtb hinterher.
An der Ampel währe ich von dem Fahrer darauf hin gewissen worden das dies sehr Gefährlich sei.
Ich soll die Herrschaften darauf bis unter die Gürtellinie Beleidigt und bedroht haben, sogar soll ich versucht haben die Fahrertür zu öffnen.Um den Fahrer zu kloppen.
Ich musste erst mal lachen, selbst die Zuschauer, ich glaub das war eine Schulklasse mussten alle lachen.
Ich wies erst mal alles von mir weil es einfach gelogen war.
Der Herr der für mich alls Zeuge fungierte konnte die Aussage von den Spezis nicht bestätigen.
Fakt zum Schluß:
Der Richter konnte diese Geschichte auch nicht Glauben.
Vorallem den Teil das ich fast auf gefahren währe.
Es wird aber noch mal eine Verhandlung geben, wo die drei nochmal einen wegen Falschaussage und Vortäuschen einer Straftat aufs Säckel bekommen.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juli 2009)

Sehr ordentlich.......


----------



## b0rt (3. Juli 2009)

gut dass du nen zeugen hast!


----------



## farbenfroh (3. Juli 2009)

und dann kriegen die in unserem fairen system 10 sozialstunden und eine verwarnung. yeah. wie dreist man auch noch so ne ******* vor gericht vorlügen kann...tsts


----------



## jacky60314 (3. Juli 2009)

Aber wie kommt man nur auf so ne idee so was in die Welt zu sätzen?


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juli 2009)

Ist normal, hatte auch schon sowas. Kollege der Unfallverursacherin soll mal eben 20min gebraucht haben um den Notruf ab zu setzen (110 wählen!) und da wurden auch verrückte Geschichten erzählt... (wurde behauptet um den Unfallzeitpunkt in die Dämmerung zu schieben so, dass die Schuld gemindert gewesen wäre).

Tjo netterweise hat mir der Richter geklaubt, dass ich kein Interesse hätte als Schüler noch vor 7Uhr an der Schule zu kommen wenn Selbige 7:20 erst aufgeschlossen wird...


"Kurzum, versuchen kann mans ja"


----------



## jacky60314 (3. Juli 2009)

Naja jetzt hatte ich auch mal nen lustigen Spruch.
Merkt euch: 
Ich fahre mit 50 bis 60 sachen auf ner Hauptstr mit dem MTB nem LKW hinter her, und zieh die leut dann an der nächsten Ampel aus dem Auto raus


----------



## homerjay (3. Juli 2009)

Gibs doch zu: Du hast die durch dichtes Auffahren genötigt und wahrscheinlich hast Du auch noch dauernd Lichthupe gegeben! 

Hast Du noch mitbekommen, was die Jungs gekriegt haben?
Ich tippe mal auf 60-80 Tagessätze für den Fahrer + 1 Jahr Führerscheinentzug und 30 - 50 TS für die Beifahrer.
Würde mich gerade mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jacky60314 (3. Juli 2009)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gibs doch zu: Du hast die durch dichtes Auffahren genötigt und wahrscheinlich hast Du auch noch dauernd Lichthupe gegeben!
> 
> Hast Du noch mitbekommen, was die Jungs gekriegt haben?
> Ich tippe mal auf 60-80 Tagessätze für den Fahrer + 1 Jahr Führerscheinentzug und 30 - 50 TS für die Beifahrer.
> Würde mich gerade mal interessieren.


 
Ja klar wenn die so Trödeln und mich nett vorbei lassen

Ich weiß nicht was die da bekommen haben , ich schätze mal das wird sich beim nächsten Termin entscheiden.
Ich weiß auch garnicht ob ich dann auch anwesend sein muß.
Weiß einer von euch ob ich irgendwie bescheid bekomme , was die aufgebrummt bekommen haben?
Wird nicht gerad wenig glaub ich.
Mehrfache versuchte Körpeverletzung Gefähricher Eingriff in den Straßenverker,Nötigung,  Falschaussage, und zu guter letzt Vortäuschen einer Straftat.


----------



## schallundrauch (3. Juli 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf etwas weniger.

Mit der Falschaussage haben Sie sich jetzt natürlich richtig reingeritten, denn bei soetwas (ich denke mal auf Vereidigung wird der Richter noch verzichtet haben, oder?) versteht der Gesetzgeber gar keinen Spaß 

§ 153 StGB:

_(1) Wer vor Gericht oder vor einer anderen zur eidlichen Vernehmung von Zeugen oder Sachverständigen zuständigen Stelle als Zeuge oder Sachverständiger uneidlich falsch aussagt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft._


----------



## jacky60314 (3. Juli 2009)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf etwas weniger.
> 
> Mit der Falschaussage haben Sie sich jetzt natürlich richtig reingeritten, denn bei soetwas (ich denke mal auf Vereidigung wird der Richter noch verzichtet haben, oder?) versteht der Gesetzgeber gar keinen Spaß
> 
> ...


 
Genau. Es gab keine Vereidigung.
Tja wenn man superschlau sein will und anderen ein auswischen will.

Bekomm ich das irgendwie raus, welches Urteil dann ausgesprochen wird?
Ein Arbeitskollege meint eben das ich Irgendwann die Tage So eine art Bestätigung vom Gericht für den vergangenen Mittwoch bekomme, und dann war es das für mich erst mal.
Der nächste Termin soll erst mal eine andere sache sein.
Sprich die Falschaussage.


----------



## homerjay (3. Juli 2009)

Du warst Zeuge im Strafverfahren, somit hast Du eine Ladung bekommen, daß heißt so ein Schreiben, in dem Dir der Verhandlungstermin mitgeteilt wurde. Hast Du Dir das nach Deiner Aussage vom Richter abzeichen lassen? Wenn ja kannst Du damit deinen Verdiesntausfall und Deine Fahrtkosten erstatten lassen, wenn Du die abgzeichnete Ladung bei Gericht einreichst. Das meine Dein Arbeitskollege wahrscheinlich.

Wenn Du die Urteilsverkündung nicht mitbekommen hast, dann wird es umständlich, das Strafmaß zu erfahren.


----------



## jacky60314 (3. Juli 2009)

Es gab ja keine Urteilsverkündung.


----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Morsche
> Mittwoch hatte ich ja meinen Gerichts Termin.
> Es war nicht so schlimm wie ich erst dachte.
> Dann wurde alles zu einer Lachnummer.
> ...


 

Wie dumm kann man sein...

Ohne den Zeugen währst du aber am A**** gewesen?
Naja, auch egal. Du hattest einen und die Deppen lernen hoffentlich draus.

mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (3. Juli 2009)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Es gab ja keine Urteilsverkündung.



Normalerweise gibts die direkt im Anschluß an die Verhandlung.


----------



## jacky60314 (3. Juli 2009)

Es wird ja noch mal einen Termin geben. Vieleicht sollte ich demnächst mal besser zu hören
Weil die Kaspers da eine Falschaussage gemacht haben.
Ich Denke aber mal soweit ich mich jetzt informiert habe, daß ich auch auf jeden Fall dazu Eingeladen werde. 
Da soll es dann eine Verkündung geben.
Hab gerade mit dem Freund meiner Tante Telefoniert,der Anwalt ist.
Hat mir gerade alles keine Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Zaroc (4. Juli 2009)

Es ist zwar jetzt kein direkter "Fussvolk"-Spruch, aber mir ist heute einiges passiert...


Ich fahre gemütlich, im stehen eine einbahnstraße (die steilste der stadt mit 40%) runter -einbahnstraße in meine fahrtrichtung- auf einmal kommt mir nach einer kurve auf meiner seite (wenns sowas überhaupt bei ner einbahnstraße gibt) ein motocrossfahrer entgegen. Ich steig voll in die eisen und maul mich fast wegen des schrecks. 
dann hält der typ an und meint frech: "samma, gehts noch? biste bekloppt? mitm fahrrad auf meiner seite hier runter fahren? (ER!) 
ich: "entschuldigung, aber sie haben in der fahrschule sicher schilderlesen gelernt, oder?! und zeige auf ein einbahnstraßenschild das in die richtung zeigt aus der er kam, daruter hing (passenderweise) ein schild, das motorraddurchfahrten verbot. 
er:"hau bloß ab mit deinem sch****-motocrosshelm aufm fahrrad!"(ich trag seit gestern fullface) 
ich:"wenigstens ACHTE ICH AUF MEINE MITMENSCHEN!" aufgestiegen und weg. auf das brüllen hinter mir habe ich einfach nur noch mit einem mittelfinger reagiert.

10 minuten später am bahnhof, ein "leicht" angetrunkener (60, lupenreine bierschwangerschaft), weil ich vor der unterführungstreppe abgestiegen bin um runterzutragen (nebenbei: die treppe hat keinen auslaufbereich von 1,5m, das war mir zu knapp, zumal ich nicht soo erfahren bin, was treppen angeht):
"hier, kollege, war aber ne schwache vorstellung!"
ich:"nur weil ich fullfacehelm und handschuhe trage bin ich noch lang keiner, der sich gerne ein flaches gesicht holt!"
er:"achsoooo, jaaah, hm, dann..."(wahrscheinlich noch am rätseln was "fullface" jetzt heisst)
ganz locker das bike auf die schulter und weggegangen

Zaroc


----------



## Tshark (4. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ohne den Zeugen währst du aber am A**** gewesen?



Naja, nicht zwangsläufig, Richter sind in der Regel auch nicht doof. Der Richter wird erstens anerkennen, dass sich die drei wohl vorher abgesprochen haben. Spätestens, wenn sie behaupten, ein Radfahren habe ihren Transporter bedrängt, dürfte es dann vorbei sein mit der Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Bassi.s (4. Juli 2009)

Zaroc schrieb:


> "hier, kollege, war aber ne schwache vorstellung!"
> 
> 
> Zaroc



Cooler Typ


----------



## Nagah (4. Juli 2009)

Zaroc schrieb:


> (...)auf das brüllen hinter mir habe ich einfach nur noch mit einem mittelfinger reagiert.(...)




Ohne das wärs ne gute Aktion gewesen.


----------



## jacky60314 (4. Juli 2009)

Tshark schrieb:


> Naja, nicht zwangsläufig, Richter sind in der Regel auch nicht doof. Der Richter wird erstens anerkennen, dass sich die drei wohl vorher abgesprochen haben. Spätestens, wenn sie behaupten, ein Radfahren habe ihren Transporter bedrängt, dürfte es dann vorbei sein mit der Glaubwürdigkeit.


 Ich denke auch.
Die Geschichte von wegen "Transporter bedrängt" , war ja das was den Richter Stutzig gemacht hat.
Deren Aussage war ja erst das ich die Typis Beleidigt und Bedroht hätte, und da war der Richter mir gegen über ein wenig unfreundlich. Erst auf die frage des Richters wie es dazu kam, erzählte der Fahrer die Story das ich "gedrängelt" hab.


----------



## bene94 (4. Juli 2009)

Stimmt schon. Ich dränge auch immer Autos und LKW's ab
Sobald sie dann anhalten, beschleunige ich auf 150 km/h und rase denen davon...
Oh, hab vergessen zu sagen, dass ich es meistens mit dem Bike mache, aber auch ab und an zu Fuss.

mfG


----------



## stereotom (4. Juli 2009)

In der Schweiz eine ältere Dame:

Biaz suacha is streng und Velo fahra is oa streng.

??

Sie war beim Pilze zuchen.

Und was man da immer hört:

Grüazi midanand...


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. Juli 2009)

naja,..an mir ist son golf mit tiefergelegtem fahrersitz (sieht man oft in berlin) mit nem sicherheitsabstand von 10cm vorbei.fahrer und tussi neben ihm grölen,fanden das spassig.

nunja,..nächste rote ampel,.glücklicherweise wars warm und der jungsche nicht sonderlich breit.reingegriffen (ein hoch auf lange arme) und schlüssel abgezogen.

jo,..das wars dann,...keine ahnungwie lange der dann stand,habe den schlüssel ja immer noch.
 der war so verdattert,denke der hat null gepeilt was ihm da passierte.

in dem moment war ich froh das wir solche spässchen zu 80er zeiten "geübt" hatten,während der fahrt an nen kumpel ran und schlüssel abgezogen,mann...was warn wir bekloppt damals*feix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzes dawes (4. Juli 2009)

ganz arm.


----------



## kio2608 (4. Juli 2009)

Lol wie geil ist die Aktion denn mal 

ich hät ihm den Schlüssel aber wenigstens wieder gegeben oder nen paar Meter weggeworfen


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. Juli 2009)

> ganz arm.


 
nö,..mich juckts nicht sonderlich sowas,wäre in dem fall noch ärmer gewesen (für mich),wäre ich in einem geparkten auto gelandet wenn ich den lenker verissen hätte.
habe ich so null moralische probleme dann damit.

wer kein auto führen kann bzw dieses als waffe missbraucht ,sollte halt nicht fahren,ganz einfache sache das.

nachtrag:



> ich hät ihm den Schlüssel aber wenigstens wieder gegeben oder nen paar Meter weggeworfen


 
nö,..wozu?

es war absicht die aktion,sowas belohne ich nicht auch noch,..wäre ich irgendwo reingbrettert wegen dem dem,denke nicht das der auch noch angehalten und sich entschuldigt hätte.
bei solchen dingern werd ich ganz fix,ganz komisch*zugeb


----------



## jacky60314 (4. Juli 2009)

Ist zwar kein direkter Fussvolk- Spruch ,hab aber trotzdem endlich einen kleinen lustigen
Gestern Abend bin ich nach Feier Abend noch eine Runde am Main Geradelt (Frankfurt bis Hanau)
Dabei bin ich eine ganze weile hinter einer Gruppe von 5 Rennradler
hinter her gefahren die in einer reihe fuhren.
Hab mir nix dabei gedacht, hatte nicht vor mit denen irgendwie zu konkurieren oder so.
Hatten halt mein Tempo drauf und hab nur deren Windschatten genutzt.
Plötzlich schaute der letzte kurz nach hinten zu mir, dreht sich wieder nach vorne und meint zu seinen Kollegen " Achtung Geländewagen".
Alle schauten kurz nach hinten.
Der erste vorne " Ach ja!".
Ich
Dachte die wollen mir Platz machen das ich vorbei kann.....von wegen.
Wie von einer Schnur gezogen sie die Jungs dann abgezischt


----------



## Cuberius (4. Juli 2009)

@azrael:
Richtige Aktion! Wenn der Kerl erst zu blöd zum Autofahren ist und sich dann auch noch so leicht den Schlüssel abziehen lässt. Stelle mir die Reaktion der Rennleitung lustig vor. Prollo-Golf-Fahrer steht weinend vor denen und erzählt wie du den Schlüssel "entwendet" hast. Die kriegen sich doch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Onur-9O (4. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> naja,..an mir ist son golf mit tiefergelegtem fahrersitz (sieht man oft in berlin) mit nem sicherheitsabstand von 10cm vorbei.fahrer und tussi neben ihm grölen,fanden das spassig.
> 
> nunja,..nächste rote ampel,.glücklicherweise wars warm und der jungsche nicht sonderlich breit.reingegriffen (ein hoch auf lange arme) und schlüssel abgezogen.
> 
> ...


geile Action^^ ich wundere mich nur warum er das nicht gemerkt hat


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. Juli 2009)

> ich wundere mich nur warum er das nicht gemerkt hat


na sicherlich hat der das gemerkt ,nur halt nicht damit gerechnet,der war extremst verdattert und ich war dann halt auch schon wech.

da stehe ich doch nicht lange rum um ne reaktion abzuwarten,ausserdem wurds grün.


----------



## Onur-9O (4. Juli 2009)

muss ich mir merken


----------



## bene94 (4. Juli 2009)

So macht man sich Respekt!
Das Gesicht würde ich gerne sehen. Und vorallem, wenn der dann so ganz ohne Schlüssel auf der Strasse steht.
Man bekommt halt immer was man verdient...

mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (4. Juli 2009)

@Azrael: Geile Aktion!


----------



## dortmund biker (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (4. Juli 2009)

@Azrael: 
Ich bin unwürdig.


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist, wer ist merkbefreiter? Der Proll der net gescheit Autofahren kann und sich anscheinend seiner Verantwortung beim führen eines PKWs nicht bewusst ist, der Typ der im Rahmen der Selbstjustiz danach dann Diebstahl mit Folge von erheblicher Verkehsbeeinflussung/Gefährdung  (stehendes Auto vor ner grünen Ampel) oder die Typen die das alles so mega cool finden...

Bei einer solchen flexiblen Weltanschauung wie sie so Manch-einer hier an den Tag legt fällt es schwer das Wort "Moral" und "Intellekt" auch nur in den Mund zu nehmen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. Juli 2009)

> Die Frage ist, wer ist merkbefreiter? Der Proll der net gescheit Autofahren kann und sich anscheinend seiner Verantwortung beim führen eines PKWs nicht bewusst ist, der Typ der im Rahmen der Selbstjustiz danach dann Diebstahl mit Folge von erheblicher Verkehsbeeinflussung/Gefährdung (stehendes Auto vor ner grünen Ampel) oder die Typen die das alles so mega cool finden...
> 
> Bei einer solchen flexiblen Weltanschauung wie sie so Manch-einer hier an den Tag legt fällt es schwer das Wort "Moral" und "Intellekt" auch nur in den Mund zu nehmen.


 
das ist im grunde ganz einfach piktogramm.

in der situation standen folgende möglichkeiten zur auswahl:

1.zur anzeige bringen,war immerhin versuchte gefährliche körperverletzung bzw versuchter totschlag,..dazu hätte man zeugen suchen müssen,adressen aufnehmen etc..

2.den typen rausziehen,eine semmeln,dann wäre noch ne anzeige wegen gefährlicher körperverletzung fällig gewesen,wahrscheinlich noch wegen übertriebener härte da meinereiner kampfsportler.

3.auf sich beruhen lassen.

4.die angewandte methode

keine bange piktogramm,ich weiss da schon ganz genau was ich tue,verkehr wurde auch weiter nicht behinder da keine kreuzung sondern nur eine fussgängerampel auf einer gut ausgebauten strasse bei mir um die ecke quasi mit genügend platz zum "aussenrumfahren".

ich wusste da schon ganz genau was ich da tue und aus affekt heraus mache ich schonmal gar nix,..ich wäge da schon ab.


sicherlich ist das auch "selbstjustiz" und auch strafbar,..dessen war und bin ich mir auch bewusst,..doch in dem fall sag ichs mal so,.."dat gönn ich mir einfach mal"
so etwas muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden und sich dann allerdings auch evtl, negativer folgen bewusst sein und diese dann halt auch tragen.

punkrock halt,.normaler punkrock

nachtrag:

habe auch schonmal nen etwas ZU aufdringlichen verehrer meine weibs vor der disse in einen gelben müllcontainer gesteckt und mich draufgesetzt,mir war klar das er über handy die polizei anrief damit sie ihn "befreit",ist ne vollendete freiheitsberaubung und auch körperverletzung da er sich ja doch ein wenig wehrte und nicht in den container wollte,aber er war recht klein und schmächtig,das ging schon ohne brutal werden zu müssen.
die polizei befreite ihn dann auch,..zu ner anzeige kams dann nicht mehr weil er irgendwie schnell wech wollte.

aber war halt für mich selber mit evtl negativen folgen einverstanden,..ist halt ganz normaler,ausgelebter punkrock,...allemal besser als wen zusammenzudreschen*find


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn du das für richtig hältst, von mir aus, zumindest gibst du an mit den Konsequenzen leben zu können. Aber bitte veröffentliche so etwas nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (4. Juli 2009)

> Aber bitte veröffentliche so etwas nicht.


 
ich fand es witzig,finde es immer noch witzig aber zur nachahmung ist es nicht geeignet,wohl wahr*nick


----------



## Schlucker36 (4. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> naja,..an mir ist son golf mit tiefergelegtem fahrersitz (sieht man oft in berlin) mit nem sicherheitsabstand von 10cm vorbei.fahrer und tussi neben ihm grölen,fanden das spassig.
> 
> nunja,..nächste rote ampel,.glücklicherweise wars warm und der jungsche nicht sonderlich breit.reingegriffen (ein hoch auf lange arme) und schlüssel abgezogen.
> 
> ...



Diese Geschichte glaube ich nicht.

Gruss S36


----------



## Der Kassenwart (4. Juli 2009)

ganz weit vorn, azrael!
meine fresse, du machst sachen. ich wurde soeben reanimiert, weil ich mich beim lesen hier fast totgelacht hätte! da wünschst man sich glatt 12 monate heißen sommer pro jahr, um in noch mehr cabrios reinzugreifen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. Juli 2009)

@schlucker



> Diese Geschichte glaube ich nicht.


 
kannst du glauben oder nicht,das ist mir egal.
rein technisch ist es einfach,pissend einfach

...komm nach berlin,lerne mich kennen,..bin mir sicher,dann glaubst dus.


----------



## bene94 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich wünschte, ich währe auch so kreativ...

mfG


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juli 2009)

Obwohl es grenzwertig ist, finde ich es richtig nett.
Der Golfproll hat dann evtl., wenn er weiß warum Du den Schlüssel eingezogen hast, hoffentlich seine Lektion gelernt.
"Ein bisschen Spaß muß sein"


----------



## Ikosa (4. Juli 2009)

> *Kategorischer Imperativ*
> âHandle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde.â



sehr schwierig hier ein Urteil zu bilden...


----------



## flyingcruiser (4. Juli 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> hoffentlich seine Lektion gelernt.


mehr als "shice-biker" und "fenster zu" ist bei ihm bestimmt nicht angekommen. ich hätte es wohl mit ihm wie ein typ mit kollegen im tiefergelegten passat gehalten: wenn die mich mitten in der nacht mit wasser einsauen können, bekommen sie eben ne ladung wasser in ihre kiste...


----------



## Infernal (4. Juli 2009)

@Azrael

geile Aktion Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre es noch gewesen, wenns kein Golf sondern n Opel gewesen wäre

mfg Alex


----------



## Stallion (4. Juli 2009)

Ist schon etwas länger her und auch nich wirklich ein Spruch aber ich werd mich wohl noch länger dran amüsieren 

Ich fahr ne schöne, breite, leicht abschüssige Waldautobahn runter. Seh kurz vor ner engen Kurve nen Mann mit so nem kleinen Hund. Ich brems natürlich ab, fahr langsam vorbei, grüße freundlich und pass auf das der Hund mir nich vors Rad springt. 5m weiter geb ich dann Gas und bieg um die Kurve ab. Bin mit ca. 40km/h gefahren und geschätzten 350m (und viele kleine, uneinsichtige Kurven) weiter bemerk ich plötzlich das mir was im Nacken sitzt. Ich geh in die Eisen, dreh mich rum. Was steht da? Natürlich der Köder,der mich mit ganz treuen Augen anschaut. Ich echt verwirrt weil weit und breit kein Herrchen zu sehen war. 

Ich steig dann wieder aufs Bike, dreh um und fahr den Weg wieder zurück. Nach 200 kommt mir plötzlich der Mann entgegen gerannt. Ich mach halt, schau ihn an und fang an zu lachen: "Sie haben da was verloren"
Er: "Hach...*ganz außer Puste vom rumrennen*...da is er ja, ich hab mich nur kurz umgedreht und da war er plötzlich weg"
Ich: "Kein Problem, hab ihn ja wieder gefunden"
Er: "Dankeschön, ich dachte schon er wär im Wald verschwunden...Wollen sie nen Finderlohn?" (war natürlich mit ner gewissen Ironie gesagt)
Ich: "Natürlich, das is keine schlechte Idee" 

Er zückte dann aus Spaß kurz den Geldbeutel und fing an zu lachen. Er bedankte sich nochma, ich wünschte ihm dann noch nen schönen Tag und fuhr weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schallundrauch (5. Juli 2009)

@ Azrael:

Schick den Schlüssel doch (anonym) mit einer netten schilderung des Vorfalls an die örtliche Polizeidienststelle.

Letztere wird den Vorfall ja mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit aufgeommen haben, so bekommt der Heini seinen Schlüssel wieder und die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Sache von der Polizei weiter verfolgt wird sinkt damit auch (sollte dich jemand erkannt haben könnte sich das positiv auf ein evtl. Strafmaß auswirken)


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juli 2009)

@*Azrael2011 

*Das hier sind drei Aussagen von Dir.

1 - wars warm und der jungsche nicht sonderlich breit.reingegriffen (ein hoch auf lange arme)  
---- (Seite 37 - Post 902)

Post 2 - aber er war recht klein und schmächtig,das ging schon ohne brutal werden zu müssen  
---- (Seite 37 - Post 916)

3 - da meinereiner kampfsportler. 
---- (Seite 37 - Post 916)

Die liesst sich so, als ob Du Dich als Kampfsportler nur an kleine Schwache auslässt.

Toller Macker . . . :kotz:


----------



## Smilymarco (5. Juli 2009)

All diese Moralaposteln hier xD

Der Autofahrer hat schließlich angefangen einen auf dicke Hose zu machen und "ich bin cool, ich drängel den Radfahrer ab" zu spielen. Azraels Aktion is genial! Auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen.
Der Autofahrer ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## schallundrauch (5. Juli 2009)

Ich finde seine Aktion auch gut allerdings finde ich es etwas heftig das er den Schlüssel komplett mitgenommen hat.

Wenn er das ding im nächsten Gebüsch versenkt hätte würde ich die Aktion gutfinden.

Der Autofahrer hat ******* gebaut und ist an den falschen geraten, that's live

Aber als Strafe hätte m.E. 15min Schlüsselsuchen im Straßengraben ausgereicht.


----------



## astral67 (5. Juli 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> @Azrael
> 
> geile Aktion Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre es noch gewesen, wenns kein Golf sondern n Opel gewesen wäre
> 
> mfg Alex



Das echte Leben bestätigt einem halt nicht alle Vorurteile, was?


----------



## kio2608 (5. Juli 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Das echte Leben bestätigt einem halt nicht alle Vorurteile, was?



leider aber doch recht viele....


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. Juli 2009)

tztztztz,..was für ne aufregung

@phatbiker



> Die liesst sich so, als ob Du Dich als Kampfsportler nur an kleine Schwache auslässt.


 
nö,..ich "lasse" mich niemals aus da ich doch ein recht ausgeglichenes gemüt mein eigen nenne,was damit zum ausdruck gebracht werden soll das es absolut von vorteil war das der gute jung nicht der grösste war weils dann nämlich OHNE gewalt geht.

denn DIE,mag ich nämlich so rein gar nicht,..zumindest versuche ich dieses zu vermeiden weils mir nämlich dummerweise so rein gar nix bringt nen anderen zu brei zu semmeln.

empfinde ich als normal und angemessen,je nach situation halt,..und die kommen glücklicherweise nicht allzu häufig vor,früher wars bisserl wilder,..man wird halt älter

ich hau mich prinzipiell erst ab einer gewissen grösse bzw fähigkeit des gegenübers dieses auch tun zu können,darunter wird als erzieherische massnahme eher verknotet,in mülltonnen gesteckt oder auch hosen ausgezogen und mit handschellen anne laterne gefesselt,....das ist dann ausreichend in den meisten fällen.


----------



## dickerbert (5. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich manchmal echt, was hier für Choleriker sind. 
Am Bierabend mit den Kumpels hätte doch wirklich JEDER laut gelacht, wenn einer eurer Kumpels Azraels Aktion gebracht hätte!


----------



## Schlucker36 (5. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> @schlucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wird es Dich sicherlich freuen zu lesen, das ich am 18.September in Berlin bin. Leider nur mit eingeschraenktem Zeitbudget.

Muss mir in der australischen Botschaft in Berlin, Wallstrasse 76-79 meinen neuen und endgueltigen Visa-Patch in den Pass pappen lassen und kehre somit fuer kurze Zeit nach Kackland zurueck.
Ein Treffen vor oben genannter Adresse zwischen 10 Uhr und 12 Uhr waere prima.
Will erst den Papierkram erledigen.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus das Du einer geregelten Arbeit nachgehst, denn dann haettest Du keine Zeit fuer all die coolen Abenteuer. Somit ist Zeit fuer Dich kein Problem.

Bis denne.

Gruss S36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (5. Juli 2009)

@dickertbert

naja,..verrstehen kann ich die unterschiedlichen reaktionen schon,man "sieht" ja nur das was man liest,stellt sich dann seine eigene version zusammen und schon hat man nen 2.weltkrieg vor augen,das ist normal wenn man nicht direkt vor ort ist.

ich habe schon leute in müllcontainer gesteckt und nen berg runterollen lassen (mag müllcontainer,gebe ich zu),habe schon gefüllte,besetzte dixi-klos umgekippt,klingt auf den ersten moment heftig,wars aber nicht.
es "trifft" da mit sicherheit niemals unschuldige oder verwirrte jungs die da nicht wussten was sie taten,mit sicherheit nicht.

ich komme aus ner szene da erfolgt auf eine aktion doch sofort immer ne gegenreaktion,empfinde ich als sehr sinnig und gesund sowas denn dann überlegt man sich vorher ob man nem anderen einfach so ans bein pinkelt weil halt sofort ne reaktion kommen könnte.

nur versuche ich diese gegenreaktionen bei den betreffenden doch möglichst gewaltfrei zu halten,ich will ja dann auch meinen spass haben.

aber es ist halt inet,was für mich harmlos war bzw die situation an sich,..kann für nen anderen aus der schilderung ganz böse,brutal,sonstiges sein.

also sollte mans einfach nicht soooo eng sehen

nachtrag:



> Da wird es Dich sicherlich freuen zu lesen, das ich am 18.September in Berlin bin...Ein Treffen vor oben genannter Adresse zwischen 10 Uhr und 12 Uhr waere prima.
> .


 
kein problem,der termin steht,ist ja ein freitag und in der gegend kann man auch gut käffchen trinken




> Ich gehe nicht davon aus das Du einer geregelten Arbeit nachgehst, denn dann haettest Du keine Zeit fuer all die coolen Abenteuer. Somit ist Zeit fuer Dich kein Problem.


 
tschja,..ich arbeite dann wenn du wohl auch arbeitest,hier isses dann halt nur dunkel,..und ich verdiene gar nich mal sooooooo schlecht


----------



## Schlucker36 (5. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> @dickertbert
> 
> naja,..verrstehen kann ich die unterschiedlichen reaktionen schon,man "sieht" ja nur das was man liest,stellt sich dann seine eigene version zusammen und schon hat man nen 2.weltkrieg vor augen,das ist normal wenn man nicht direkt vor ort ist.
> 
> ...



Hast Poscht 

Gruss S36


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. Juli 2009)

du auch

wird lustisch und wie schon gesagt,..ab und an klingt alles viel schlimmer und wilder als es eigentlich ist


----------



## abstrus (5. Juli 2009)

Es klingt schon sehr krass, aber ich verstehe die Aktionen....
@Azrael: Welchen Kampfsport hast du gemacht?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011, kann man dich eigentlich als Auftragskiller engargieren?


----------



## ILJA (5. Juli 2009)

GENAU sowas ist mir am Freitag auch passiert, erst haben mich 2 Autos hupend (aber mit ausreichend Sicherheitsabstand) auf einer breiten und wenig befahrenen Straße überholt. Ich natürlich ein wenig angefressen. 10 Sec später kam Kandidat Nr. 3 (Stereotypischer "jungendlicher Raser" in Abwrackprämie reifem vollbesetzem Fahrzeug mit charakteristischer Aufkleberei an der Heckscheibe) und musste natürlich auch hupen (4x, damit ichs auch ja nicht überhöhre) um anzukündigen, dass er mit einer Handbreit Abstand an mir vorbeifährt. Trotz meiner zügigen 30km/h auf dem MTB konnte ich ihn mangels Ampel nichtmehr einholen, sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich auch irgend so ne dummheit verzapft.
Aber in solchen Situationen denkt man sich echt was für nen sicherheitsbewusstsein so mancher autofahrer an den Tag legt. Wahrscheinlich sind das dann auch noch genau DIE, die sich in ner schmalen Autobahnbaustelle nicht trauen nen breiten LKW zu überholen^^. Immer nur auf die schwächeren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2009)

Word*


----------



## schwarzes dawes (5. Juli 2009)

heulsuse


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2009)

Fakeaccount.........


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juli 2009)

@Äzrael  -  Du bist sowas von unglaubwürdig. zuerst sagst Du . . . 

" _der gute jung nicht der grösste war weils dann nämlich OHNE gewalt geht_,_denn DIE,mag ich nämlich so rein gar nicht_" . . . .

bissel später in der gleiche Post . . . 

" _darunter wird als erzieherische massnahme eher verknotet,in mülltonnen gesteckt oder auch hosen ausgezogen und mit handschellen anne laterne gefesselt"

_in einer anderen . . . _

"ich habe schon leute in müllcontainer gesteckt und nen berg runterollen lassen (mag müllcontainer,gebe ich zu),habe schon gefüllte,besetzte dixi-klos umgekippt"

_Das ist auch gewahlt_, _oder glaubst du das die Leute da freiwillig mit gemacht haben.

Ich denk eher nicht.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. Juli 2009)

heute am berg: wir brechen vier mann nacheinander aus dem verwachsenen trail auf den hauptweg hinaus, direkt vor ne gruppe fußvolk. ein übergewichtiger 50jähriger sondert folgenden kommentar ab: "jetzt weiß ich, wieso die krankenkassen so teuer sind."
und so was ausgerechnet von nem gemästeten fettsack, der kurz vorm herzkasper steht!


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. Juli 2009)

OT

@phatbiker

ok,..dann etwas deutlicher,nur für dich,ok?



> Das ist auch gewahlt_, _oder glaubst du das die Leute da freiwillig mit gemacht haben.


 
der unterschied zwischen "gewalt" und "keiner gewalt" bei mir besteht so in etwa 2 wochen krankenhaus,paar kaputten knochen,mächtigst aua oder halt auch nicht.

soll ich dir dieses nun AUCH noch erklären?.

aber ich befürchte fast dies ist eine welt welche dir allem anschein nach fremd ist,..doch auch obwohl du es kaum zu glauben vermagst,..es gibt szenerien,szenen,orte,plätze im leben und innerhalb der menschlichen solidargemeinschaft,..da wird halt nicht allzuviel diskutiert.

und wenn ich jemanden zwangweise in eine mülltonne verfrachte,mag das für denjenigen der in der mülltonne ist,durchaus brutale gewalt sein,für mich allerdings ist so etwas eine streicheleinheit da ich halt auch durchaus zu anderem in der lage wäre

ist der unterschied nun klar und deutlich rübergekommen phatbiker?


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2009)

Habt ihrs bald?


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juli 2009)

@ Lefty . . . Nöööö.
Hät noch was, aber die Anzahl Smileys die Azrael verwendet sagt mir das er nach Luftringend Verbal am Boden liegt.
Ergo, . . .  halt ich mich hier jetzt raus.

Heisst ja "Die besten Fußvolksprüche" und nicht  . .?? . . (Titel nach bedarf eingeben)


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> naja,..an mir ist son golf mit tiefergelegtem fahrersitz (sieht man oft in berlin) mit nem sicherheitsabstand von 10cm vorbei.fahrer und tussi neben ihm grölen,fanden das spassig.
> 
> nunja,..nächste rote ampel,.glücklicherweise wars warm und der jungsche nicht sonderlich breit.reingegriffen (ein hoch auf lange arme) und schlüssel abgezogen.
> 
> ...




super sache!


----------



## kommat (5. Juli 2009)

Kein Fussvolk, aber trotzdem witzig:

Mein Kumpel und ich waren letzte Woche beim TransAlp auf den Weg von Naturns zur Naturnser Alm (knapp 1400 HM Aufstieg). 
Mein Kunpel hat ein zwei Jahre altes Hardtail von Bulls mit V-Brakes (Aktionspreis 600 statt 1200 Euro), ich ein selbst aufgebautes Drössiger Hardtail mit RS Tora, XT/LX Mix und Avid Elixir Bremsen, bei dem ich für die ganzen Einzelteile knapp 850 Euro gezahlt habe.

Als wir zum Karte lesen am Fuss des Berges standen sind zwei junge Biker mit teuren Fullies (Canyon und Specialized) und tollen Klamotten an uns vorbeigefahren und meinten nur abfällig "Mit den Rädern braucht ihr erst garnicht auf die die Karte schauen".

Als wir dann auch losgefahren sind haben wir sie schon wenig später am Berg trotz unseres Mehrgewichts durch unser Gepäck eingeholt.
Da sie aber nicht so richtig gewillt waren uns vorbei zu lassen und und die ganze Breite des Weges nutzten rief mein Kumpel ihnen zu "Sind wir hier auf einer Spielstraße oder warum fährt ihr so langsam?"

Wenn Blicke töten könnten...... 

Als wir dann an ihnen vorbei waren haben sie kurz versucht den Anschluß an uns zu halten, nach nicht mal einer Minute haben sie das aber aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majere (6. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ja keine Klingel, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass man generell mit den Menschen reden kann.
Wenn also jemand vor mir läuft auf dem Weg bremse ich bis auf dessen Geschwindigkeit ab, rufe "Entschuldigung!?", dann drehen die sich um,
machen Platz und ich überhole und bedanke mich dann.
Zu 95% geht das gut, und die Leute freuen sich.
Die restlichen 5% bestehen aus Joggern oder Walkern mit mp3 Player...
die hören halt nichts und so militanten Rentner wie vor kurzem:
Eine Gruppe (ca. 30 Personen) von älteren Herrschaften (50+) joggen, walken oder gehen (keine Ahnung was das war) vor mir auf dem Feldweg.
Ich fahre also von hinten ran, bremse auf deren Geschwindigkeit und rufe freundlich "Entschuldigung?!". Da dreht sich die hinterste um, vermutlich die einzige die es gehört hat, und schreit "AAAAACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!".
Die restlichen greifen sich natürlich vor Schreck ans Herz und schaffen es dann mal so innerhalb von 3 Minuten alle einen Schritt nach rechts zu machen. Beim Vorbeifahren musste ich mir von so Oberklugen dann Sprüche wie "Des sind die ohne KLingel!!" anhören.
Ich erwiederte dann "Ja, ich rufe lieber freundlich zu, das habe ich von meiner Erziehung", und grinse dem Alten ins Gesicht. Die Omis drumm herum lachen und er ist stock sauer.


Deswegen: bleibt freundlich und lächelt, diese Militanten ärgert das viel mehr. Wie man aber irgendwelchen Leuten den Mittelfinger oder F*ck Dich sagen kann, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, warum wir so verhasst sind. Aber das wurde vermutlich oft genug diskutiert.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (6. Juli 2009)

über mein santa cruz v10 mit boxxer WC, chris king und co:
"das kannste aber nirgendwo in der stadt anschließen, oder?"


----------



## bene94 (6. Juli 2009)

Würde ich doch auch meinen.
Wie will man das in der Stadt anschliessen, wenn man das gar nicht dort fahren darf (Einsatzbereich).

mfG


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juli 2009)

Postfrau:

"Samma, die Pakete wern auch immer größer und leichter, was wirds denn diesmal...?"

Herrlich Dorfpost bekommt echt alles mit und die Damen ham ein Gedächtnis...


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (6. Juli 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Postfrau:
> 
> "Samma, die Pakete wern auch immer größer und leichter, was wirds denn diesmal...?"
> 
> Herrlich Dorfpost bekommt echt alles mit und die Damen ham ein Gedächtnis...



antworte am besten sowas wie "das nachbehandlungsset für meine letzte schönheits-OP" ...


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juli 2009)

Deine Bemerkungen waren schon bissiger und damit vor allem für nen Schmunzler gut... Wasn los mit dir, Radl kaputt?


----------



## relaxo_ (6. Juli 2009)

ich quäl mich übern grad noch so fahrbares felsstück, stehen zwei kerle mim hardtail am schluss die grad drüber geschoben haben und was trinken, meint der eine zum andern als ich vorbeikomm "ja mim fully kann man über sowas halt einfach drüberfahren"


----------



## Rollator78 (7. Juli 2009)

Hatte noch so gut wie nie Probleme mit Fussgängern, die Begegnungen enden eigentlich immer mir einem gegenseitigen lächeln.
Ich hab keine Klingel an meinem Bike sondern "Klingel" mit der HS33 am Hinterrad, und zwar *schon lang genug vorher*. Die Fußgänger machen schnell platz und ich fahr dann *langsam* mit einem lächeln und freundlichem "Grüß Gott" vorbei. Das Lächeln und der Gruß wurden eigentlich immer erwiedert. 

zwei alte Geschichten hab ich trotzdem auf Lager, bei der ersten sind wir "selber schuld" und die 2. ist n richtiger Aufreger:

*1. Geschichte ("böse" Radfahrer aber lustig)*
Ein Freund und ich rollen mit dem Fahrrad, einen ausgezeichneten Fußweg entlang der war nur ca. 10m lang und führte wieder wieder auf einen "legalen" Weg. 
Als uns tatsächlich ein Spaziergänger entgegen kommt, halte ich an und halte mich auf dem Fahrrad sitzend am Geländer fest und das der auch durchgehen kann und grüße freundlich. Mein Freund kommt in dem Moment dazu und der Fußgänger schnautzt uns sehr unfreundlich mit _"fahrts halt außenrum da is gesperrt für Radfahrer"_ an. 
Die Antwort meines Kollegen kam sofort und äußerst melodisch 
_"Wir faaahhhrn innenrum, duu lääuufst außenrum"_ warend des Vortrags folgte sein Finger dem Verlauf des anderen Weges. Dann schoben wir die letzten drei Meter und ließen einen sichtlich verwirrten Fussgänger zurück . Inhaltlich hatte er ja recht, aber der Ton war halt nicht angemessen. 

*2. Geschichte *
Wir fahren bei einer Alpenüberquerung eine Abfahrt herunter und sehen weiter unten auf der Straße eine wild gestikulierenden Fussgänger. Wir haben mit nichts bösem gerechnet und sind ihn entgegen gefahren. Etwa 10m vor ihm hören wir schon wüste Beschimpfungen _"Saubruschen ich hau euch von Rad runter"_ usw. Wir haben ganz freundlich angehalten und ihn gefragt was denn los sei. Er beschwert sich über die _"illegale Abfahrt"_ die wir genommen haben und das da _"immer mehr Idioten runterfahren"_. Wir zeigen ihm den Auszug unseres Roadbooks und sagen ihm das diese Strecke offiziell ausgewiesen ist. Nachdem er kurzzeitig freundlicher wirkte dachten wir das passt schon wieder doch dann erzählte er uns dann von seinen Plänen _"Stacheldraht auf den Trails zu spannen und vor die Straßeneinmündungen zu legen die, die Saubiker immer nehmen"_. Seine Alkoholfahne war uns inzwischen auch aufgefallen und wir fuhren weiter (so ein Idiot, hoffentlich macht der das nicht wirklich).


----------



## swift daddy (7. Juli 2009)

n dickbäuchiger Techniker von meinem Internet-Provider letztens ganz verwundert:
"Sie haben aber viele Fahrräder in Ihrer Wohnung !! Fahren Sie die auch wirklich alle??" (2 Mtb und 2 RR; jeweils eins davon gehört meiner Freundin  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich fuhr auf einem Radweg (leicht bergauf, aber mit ordentlich Rückenwind).
Sehe ich einen Radfahrer auf seinem Trekkingrad (recht flott unterwegs).
Ich dachte mir:"Der scheint aber ordentlich was in den Beinen zu haben!"
Überholte ihn dann und stellte fest, dass der ein Elektrovelo hat.
Als ich ihn dann überholte, schaute ich schmunzelnd auf seinen Motor.
Er meinte dann: "Ja, mit Motor geht es halt einfacher."
Meine Antwort war: "Training ersetztes aber trotzdem nicht!" und zog zügig davon.

mfG


----------



## mkernbach (13. Juli 2009)

Heute Abend nach der Feierabend Tour:

Fahre auf einer Einbahnstraße mit >30km. Links und Rechts von der Straße sind einige Kneipen/Restaurants und viele leute sitzen draußen. Zwei 16-20 jährige wollen über die Straße. Beide schauen brav nach links und rechts. Sehen mich und laufen trotzdem direkt los. Ich zieh die Notbremse und geh fast über den Lenker. Kette fliegt ab und Hinterrad schlägt mir beinahe in den Nacken.


> Krasser Checker1: "Weissu, gleich rufe ich Bullen damit du Anzeige bekommst".
> Krasser Checker2: "Alda eyh, spiel mal nicht den Michael Schuhmacher hier".
> Ich: "Jungs, ruhig Blut. Nächstes mal besser aufpassen".
> KrasserChecker1: "Alda, gleich gibts was."
> ...


Rad steht an ner Hauswand angelehnt, nach 2 Minuten habe ichs endlich geschafft die scheiss Kette wieder dranzubekommen..


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Heute Abend nach der Feierabend Tour:
> 
> Fahre auf einer Einbahnstraße mit >30km. Links und Rechts von der Straße sind einige Kneipen/Restaurants und viele leute sitzen draußen. Zwei 16-20 jährige wollen über die Straße. Beide schauen brav nach links und rechts. Sehen mich und laufen trotzdem direkt los. Ich zieh die Notbremse und geh fast über den Sattel. Kette fliegt ab und Hinterrad schlägt mir beinahe in den Nacken.
> Rad steht an ner Hauswand angelehnt, nach 2 Minuten habe ichs endlich geschafft die scheiss Kette wieder dranzubekommen..



Bei mir hätten die nach der Polizei gebettelt. Irgendwann ist immer Schluss mit Nettigkeit.  Vor allem wenn ich ein Zesty hätte, welches dadurch zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## datoni (13. Juli 2009)

voll krass org sag ich nur gut dass dir und deim radln nix passiert is...


----------



## mkernbach (13. Juli 2009)

@neo-bahamuth
War mir dann zu doof da irgendwie aufzumucken. Polizei hätte eh nichts gemacht und beide Parteien nach hause geschickt. Lustig war noch als die beiden Checker gingen meinte einer von ihm: "hassu gesehen wie schnell das scheiss bike von ihm kaputt war?". Anscheinend bedeutet Kette runter = Kaputt 

@datoni
Schlimmer wäre es wohl gewesen wenn ich mich hingehaun hätte. Hab gerade erfahren, dass meine beiden Chefs inklusive Belegschaft in der Ecke saßen und gemütlich paar Bierchen gezischt haben. Mal schauen was morgen im Büro kommt. :]


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Schlimmer wäre es wohl gewesen wenn ich mich hingehaun hätte. Hab gerade erfahren, dass meine beiden Chefs inklusive Belegschaft in der Ecke saßen und gemütlich paar Bierchen gezischt haben. Mal schauen was morgen im Büro kommt. :]



"inklusive Belegschaft" ausser Dir, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , würd mich nachdenklich machen.
Sowas weiss man doch früher, oder man ist nur der  . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
(kannst einfügen was Du willst) ist in der Firma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (13. Juli 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> "inklusive Belegschaft" ausser Dir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wusste ja das die heute Abend losziehen. Nur nicht wo sie hingehen. Und wollte meine Feierabend Runde inkl. Bekannten/Freunden nicht verschieben.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2009)

Viel spass in der Firma morgen früh. Wenn Deine Kollegen die Action mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2009)

Wo ist denn das passiert?? Göppingen Innenstadt, die Strassenecke beim Subway....würde mich nicht wundern wenn es genau dort war  
An dieser beliebten Showmeile Freitag oder Samstag abends bei lauen Sommerabenden mit dem Rad unterwegs=>akute Lebensgefahr wegen tieffliegenden BMW-Kühlergrills


----------



## mkernbach (13. Juli 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das passiert?? Göppingen Innenstadt, die Strassenecke beim Subway....würde mich nicht wundern wenn es genau dort war
> An dieser beliebten Showmeile Freitag oder Samstag abends bei lauen Sommerabenden mit dem Rad unterwegs=>akute Lebensgefahr wegen tieffliegender BMW-Kühlergrills



http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.022673,8.531312&t=h&sll=52.022688,8.531329&sspn=0.001182,0.003484&ie=UTF8&ll=52.022688,8.531329&spn=0.001182,0.003484&z=19 Bielefeld

Nicht ganz Göppingen


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.022673,8.531312&t=h&sll=52.022688,8.531329&sspn=0.001182,0.003484&ie=UTF8&ll=52.022688,8.531329&spn=0.001182,0.003484&z=19 Bielefeld
> 
> Nicht ganz Göppingen



Oha, ganz woanderst! Aber nen Subway habt ihr doch wenigstens, oder?


----------



## datoni (14. Juli 2009)

leider sind diese kuhfänger wie sie die alten westernloks vorn drauf hatten zu schwer fürs bike, bin mal gspannt wann sowas aus carbon aufn markt kommt


----------



## darkJST (14. Juli 2009)

Einfach frontal reinfahren, das katapultiert die schön weg...hat nen Kumpel vorgestern erzählt. Er hat den Dieb verfolgt, der seinen Rucksack geklaut hatte^^


----------



## mkernbach (30. Juli 2009)

*nach oben zieh*


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. Juli 2009)

Urlaub, Tirol.

Unser Hotelier übers biken:

"Zuerst konnten wir nichts mit denen anfangen. Wir fragten uns, was wollen die hier überhaupt? Wir sind dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ihr ja eigentlich wie die Skifahrer seid: Einfach nur mit der Seilbahn den Berg hoch und so gut wie möglich wieder runter. Nur das Sportgerät ist anders. Dann haben wir uns halt drauf eingerichtet."


----------



## Honigblume (30. Juli 2009)

"Hier ist kein Radweg"
"Wo steht das?"
"Stimmt auch wieder"

Da war die Spaziergängerin wohl etwas überfordert, wie man auf einem schmalen Weg aneinander vorbeikommt. Ging aber alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (30. Juli 2009)

Am besten sind noch immer die Leute die im Berg ihre Köter frei rumlaufen lassen, und die Viecher einem dann fast in der Wade hängen  ^^

neulich hätte ich fast wieder so'n Flokati unter'n Stollen gehabt  =D  =>  echt immer wieder sehr geil   


mit tierfreundlichem Gruß, die frische limone


----------



## Cubereiter (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Kollege und ich sind mal vor Jahren hier durch die heimischen Berge(Raum Hagen Ennepetal Gevelsberg) gebrettert.
Relativ breiter Weg Kolleg vorweg ,ich im im Abstand  ca.20m hinterher.
An einer Frau vorbei Bergrunter.recht flott.
Nicht die Frau Kollege und ich.
Sie keift hinter meinem Kollegen her
"GEHT DAS NICHT NOCH SCHNELLER?"
Ich rausch an ihr vorbei,und ruf nur
"NEIN:::ABER WIR ÜBEN NOCH"
Sie hat dann noch was gerufen, aber das weiß nur der Wald.
Ich war schon weg.

Gruß Michael


----------



## zec (31. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid mir zwei Helden - das ist nicht umbedingt eine Tat mit der ich prahlen würde  .


----------



## Cubereiter (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Niemand wurde gefährdet. 
Weg war breit genug, Abstand  reichte auch.
Und "Heldentum" liegt mir fern.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Honigblume (31. Juli 2009)

_fresh_lemon_ schrieb:


> Am besten sind noch immer die Leute die im Berg ihre Köter frei rumlaufen lassen, und die Viecher einem dann fast in der Wade hängen  ^^
> 
> neulich hätte ich fast wieder so'n Flokati unter'n Stollen gehabt  =D  =>  echt immer wieder sehr geil
> 
> ...



Find ich dann immer sehr geil, wenn sich die Hunde für einen so sehr interessieren, daß sie laut bellend hinter einem her sausen  und auch nicht hören wenn der Besitzer ruft . Ich hab zwar keine Angst vor Hunden, aber sowas macht mich immer etwas nervös, nen kniehoher Hund kann einen schon vom Rad holen.
Find das nicht arg schlimm wenn ein Hund im Naturschutzgebiet nicht angeleint ist, sollen sich auch bewegen, aber bitte nicht frei laufen lassen wenn sie 1. nicht hören, 2. auf Radfahrer anspringen (wenn man das nicht weiß, gehören sie an die Leine bis man es weiß)

Tschuldigung für den kurzen OT Ausflug


----------



## Mpoint (31. Juli 2009)

@azrael -> sehr geile Aktion 

Letztes Jahr konnte ich eine ähnliche Aktion beobachten: ein unbekannter Biker und ich spurteten von Ampel zu Ampel, bis dieser von einem Pärchen in einem fahrenden 'Erdbeerkörbchen' an die Seite gedrängt wurde. Der Biker griff sofort zu seiner Wasserflasche und entleerte sie über die beiden und den Innenraum des Wagens.
Im nachhinein: sehr anschaulicher 'Wet-TShirt-Contest'


----------



## anne waffel (31. Juli 2009)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *73* für *fahrendes erdbeerkörbchen*.  (*0,36* Sekunden) 

und was ist das nun?

Anne...Blaubeeren


----------



## Cubereiter (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Kniehoher Hund...also sorry ..kleiner reicht aber auch schon,um gehörig auf die Fresse zu fliegen.
Versteh aber teilweise dann auch die Hundebesitzer nicht.
Dem Tier tut es bestimmt nicht gut eventuell vom Biker überrollt oder im "günstigstens" Fall getreten zu werden.
Das diese Hunde anschließend eine Antipathie gegen Radfahrer haben,ist irgendwo  dann wieder verständlich.
.Ich lach mich immer kaputt ,wenn son Kleiner (Handbreit hoch) einen Biker jagt.erst mal kommt er kaum hinterher.und zweitens im Erbeutungsfall.....was will er mit seiner Beute.

Es gibt aber auch ganz tolle Hundebsitzer die ihr Tier im Griff haben.und er hört auf Komando,und bleibt sitzen .
Die seien hiermit dankend gegrüßt

Gruß Michael


----------



## 4mate (31. Juli 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *73* für *fahrendes erdbeerkörbchen*.  (*0,36* Sekunden)
> 
> und was ist das nun?
> 
> Anne...Blaubeeren


Das ewige Erdbeerkörbchen

An Blaubeeren könnte ich mich tot fressen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (31. Juli 2009)

@mati, ich wusste, auf Dich ist Verlass. Thanks

Anne...mit weißem Joghurt, köstlich


----------



## Kevin N (31. Juli 2009)

SixOne schrieb:


> @azrael -> sehr geile Aktion
> 
> Letztes Jahr konnte ich eine ähnliche Aktion beobachten: ein unbekannter Biker und ich spurteten von Ampel zu Ampel, bis dieser von einem Pärchen in einem fahrenden 'Erdbeerkörbchen' an die Seite gedrängt wurde. Der Biker griff sofort zu seiner Wasserflasche und entleerte sie über die beiden und den Innenraum des Wagens.
> Im nachhinein: sehr anschaulicher 'Wet-TShirt-Contest'



Das find ich bis jetzt am Besten,


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2009)

@ kevin:

dann leis dir mal erst azraels geschichte nen paar seiten vorher durch .. dann kommste ausm lachen ent mehr raus


----------



## Kevin N (31. Juli 2009)

Habe ich, aber dies finde ich etwas primitiv. Wenigstens hätte man ihn auf die Rücksitzbank oder so schmeißen können, aber mitnehmen geht für mich zu weit


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Oktober 2009)

auf der abfahrt vom gipfel kommt uns eine gruppe wanderer entgegen, wir bleiben stehen zum fotos machen, aus der entfernung hört man einen von ihnen sagen: "ist das noch krank, oder schon wieder genial ?"


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (7. Oktober 2009)

Hier die sprüch die mich am meisten nerven:
Wo wollt ihr da runter??
Wieso habt ihr nen Motorradhelm dabei?


----------



## Renito (7. Oktober 2009)

Letzten Sontag: Wir waren echt rücksichtsvoll unterwegs und haben gewartet bis die wanderer vorbei waren oder stehen geblieben sind, weil sie uns zuschauen wollten. Da sagt doch eine vollen Ernstes: "Müsst ihr hier fahren!?!...fahrt doch auf ´ner Baustelle! Dass ist ja eine Unverschämtheit!"


----------



## blubie (7. Oktober 2009)

frau mit kinderwagen und hund ohne leine
köter rennt bellent auf mich zu , ich bremse und rutsche sogar deswegen vom weg ab
"der will nur den kinderwagen beschützen"
ich war grade nach ner kurve hatte keine 20sachn drauf
"wenn sie hier so schnell durch den wald rasen"


----------



## Wakeman (7. Oktober 2009)

...

Auch letzten Sonntag... oder Samstag... egal... auf dem Rothaarsteig. Also dort, wo (lt. Website) Biker nicht erwünscht sind und wo an diesem Tag Tausende von Spaziergängern, Nordic Walkern, Wanderern, Selbsthilfegruppen, Chatter-Treffer und Kegelclubs unterwegs waren, habe ich auf einer Strecke von fast 100 km kein einziges böses Wort gehört.

Was übrigens nicht an meinen schlechten Ohren oder der hohen Geschwindigkeit lag...

...


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Oktober 2009)

Wakeman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auch letzten Sonntag... oder Samstag... egal... auf dem Rothaarsteig. Also dort, wo (lt. Website) Biker nicht erwünscht sind und wo an diesem Tag Tausende von Spaziergängern, Nordic Walkern, Wanderern, Selbsthilfegruppen, Chatter-Treffer und Kegelclubs unterwegs waren, habe ich auf einer Strecke von fast 100 km kein einziges böses Wort gehört.
> 
> ...



Das grenzt an einen Auszug aus Aldous Huxley´s schönen neuen Welt.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2009)

zwar kein direktes Fußvolk aber trifft es annähernd 

Die Tage mit Freunden inner Dunkelheit aufm Hometrail unterwegs und derbe übern Lenker gegangen .. glaube hatte so 40 druaf. Leider meine Schutzjacke nicht angehabt (da unbequem, zuwarm), was bei der Sachten Tour ab jetzt fast immer der Fall sein wird. Jedenfalls SChmerzen gehabt und dann aufn Weg zum Krankenhaus gemacht. Die 2-3km waren auch ganz gut zufahren. Im KH angekommen ab inne Notaufnahme. Dann i-wann rangekommen und als die Schwester mich fragt wobei es passiert sei, kriegt sie bei meiner Antwort große Augen. Entgegndete mir nur mit dem üblichen "Ach sie fahren da wie verrückt den Berg runter ?! Sollche kenne ich zu Genüge, die verhalten sich echt rüclsichtslos manchmal." ICh ihr das alles erklärt das es wohl anscheinend Biker in unseren Gefilden gibt, welche nciht auf andere achten. Ich und meine Freunde geben jedoch schon Obacht drauf, das wir nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Kann sich ja nur positiv auswirken. Habe ihr da die gesamte Problematik nahe gelegt. (Ja ich bin nett zu Wanderen und Stöckeschleifern  )
Nach dem Röntgen dann meinte sie, als sie mir zu meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch gratulierte, würde sie versuchen in Zukunft mehr auf unsere Bedürfnisse im Wald eingehen zuwürden. Naja würde sagen habe sie "geheilt". Sie mich mit dem anlegen eines Rucksackverbandes jedoch nicht, musste doch operiert werden. Nach 1,5 Wochen nach dem Abend habe ich sie am Kiosk im KH wiedergetroffen und ne Runde über das Biken und Wandern geredet.Hoffe ich konnte ihr einiges vermitteln und denke das es die Runde machen wird bei ihren Bekannten. Bete jedenfalls dafür 

Es gibt halt auch andere Beispiele


----------



## Slow (7. Oktober 2009)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Was übrigens nicht an meinen schlechten Ohren oder der hohen Geschwindigkeit lag...



Die ganzen Rentner bekommen nur so schnell den Mund nicht auf! ;-)

Nene, bin oft am Rothaarsteig unterwechs und ja, es wird zwar nicht sehr oft gegrüßt, aber ansonsten sind die Leute sehr nett! 
Von daher kann ich leider auch nie so tolle Geschichten erzählen, wie ihr...


Ich fahre auch im Winter und wenn Schnee liegt und als eines Tages mal viel Schnee lag, bin ich auch raus und da bin ich an einer Familie vorbeigefahren und da war ein kleiner Junge der rief: "Papi, Papi, ein Fahrradfahrer!!", so wie als hätte er noch nie einen solchen gesehen... 

Oder ich bin mal einen Pfad runter gefahren, da lag einer kleiner Baum quer und über den habe ich meine Räder versetzt und es kamen in dem Augenblick zwei ältere Herren dort hoch, da sagte der eine: "_Das_ ist Sport!" -war aber auch kurz nach der Tour de Dope...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## buteo82 (7. Oktober 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass will ich dann auch mal hier:

Letzten Sonntag auf der Hausstrecke unterwegs, auf dem Singletrail war ne ganze Horde WandervÃ¶gel unterwegs, alle im GÃ¤nsemarsch so dass sie die Strecke auf ca 100 m blockieren. Ich bremse ab und sage freundlich "entschuldigen sie bitte" weil sie genau auf der Mitte des recht schmalen Weges vor sich hin geschlurft sind. Erstmal keine Reaktion. Dann ich: "entschuldigen sie bitte, kÃ¶nnte ich vorbeifahren?" Der erste geht maulend zur Seite. Ich fahre unter allgemeinem gemurre vorbei bis mir plÃ¶tzlich einer den Wanderstock in die Speichen steckt. Ich war wirklich nicht schnell (10 kmh, laut kilometerzÃ¤hler), flieger aber Ã¼ber den Lenker weil das Vorderrad blockiert ist. Nachdem ich recht brutal auf den Boden geknallt bin zieht die ganze Horde, dem Helden des Wanderstocks eifrig applaudierend vorbei, und wirft mir Kommentare an den Kopf Ã  la "geschieht dir recht", "das kommt davon"....etc. Leider konnte ich dem Gammelfleisch keine mehr reinhauen denn meine Handgelenk wies eine sehr ungesunde Beule auf. Resultat: gebrochenes Handgelenk, angeknacktes SchlÃ¼sselbein, noch dazu ein kaputtes Vorderrad und eine verbogene Gabel. Allein das kaputte Material wird auf ca 1000â¬ kommen, noch dazu werde ich mit dem Handgelenk mindestens 2 Wochen nicht arbeiten kÃ¶nnen.

Anzeige lÃ¤uft, der TÃ¤ter ist identifiziert


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Hänschen (7. Oktober 2009)

Heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2009)

hau drauf .. warste alleine unterwegs? wenn mir oder nem kumpel passieren würd dann hätte der täter aber sowas von schlechte karten .. ich würd den mal meine ritzel vonner kurbel persönlich im gesicht präsentieren 

dachte grade nach meinem erlebnis das es auch gute gitb und dann wird das glecih wider von sowas überschattet .. wie ich diese fraktion hasse


----------



## buteo82 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war alleine unterwegs. Die Vögel hatten aber Abzeichen ihres Wandervereins an den Rucksäcken und so, so dass die Identifizierung recht einfach war. Mein Anwalt hat heute mit dem Staatsanwalt gesprochen. Gibt wahrscheinlich für den Täter eine Anzeige + Prozess wegen vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung und für die anderen Vögel ne Anzeige wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (7. Oktober 2009)

buteo82 schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass will ich dann auch mal hier:
> 
> Letzten Sonntag auf der Hausstrecke unterwegs, auf dem Singletrail war ne ganze Horde Wandervögel unterwegs, alle im Gänsemarsch so dass sie die Strecke auf ca 100 m blockieren. Ich bremse ab und sage freundlich "entschuldigen sie bitte" weil sie genau auf der Mitte des recht schmalen Weges vor sich hin geschlurft sind. Erstmal keine Reaktion. Dann ich: "entschuldigen sie bitte, könnte ich vorbeifahren?" Der erste geht maulend zur Seite. Ich fahre unter allgemeinem gemurre vorbei bis mir plötzlich einer den Wanderstock in die Speichen steckt. Ich war wirklich nicht schnell (10 kmh, laut kilometerzähler), flieger aber über den Lenker weil das Vorderrad blockiert ist. Nachdem ich recht brutal auf den Boden geknallt bin zieht die ganze Horde, dem Helden des Wanderstocks eifrig applaudierend vorbei, und wirft mir Kommentare an den Kopf à la "geschieht dir recht", "das kommt davon"....etc. Leider konnte ich dem Gammelfleisch keine mehr reinhauen denn meine Handgelenk wies eine sehr ungesunde Beule auf. Resultat: gebrochenes Handgelenk, angeknacktes Schlüsselbein, noch dazu ein kaputtes Vorderrad und eine verbogene Gabel. Allein das kaputte Material wird auf ca 1000 kommen, noch dazu werde ich mit dem Handgelenk mindestens 2 Wochen nicht arbeiten können.
> 
> Anzeige läuft, der Täter ist identifiziert




Nicht ernsthaft ? Ich würde da total ausrasten, ich würde da Sinn und Verstand verlieren, wenn ich die Person nochmal sehe


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2009)

japs das lohnt sich .. im Entdefekt wird es aber eher einen negativen Schatten auf die MOuntainbiker werfen, jedenfalls wenn die Medien es so abziehen wie es schon öfters der Fall war. Untertönig von wegen der Mountainbiker hat aber das und dies gemacht. 

Aber in dieser Situatiojn gehören sie einfach verklagt !!! Sowas darf man einfach nicht machen. Wir fahren auch keine Förster um, nur weil sie gegen Rampenbau etc sind. Kann die ja auch i-wo verstehen.  Gute Besserung !


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. Oktober 2009)

Da fehlen einem ja die Worte. 
Haben die dir denn dann wenigstens geholfen? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man selbst mit einem nur angebrochenem Handgelenk nicht mehr fahren kann, (musste damals fast 10km schieben).

Ich finde es gut, dass man den Täter identifizieren konnte. Ist ja bei Fußgängern Glückssache, wenn die Gruppe weitergeht und davonfährt.
Ich hoffe nur, dass geht sehr schlecht für dieses Ars****** aus. Schimpfen ist das eine, aber Körperverletzung ist nicht tolerierbar.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2009)

@buteo82: bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden, was prozess und urteil gegen diesen wandersmann angeht. hoffentlich bekommst du noch ein ordentliches schmerzensgeld obendrauf...


----------



## Kettenglied (8. Oktober 2009)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Da fehlen einem ja die Worte.
> Haben die dir denn dann wenigstens geholfen?



Ähm, "Unterlassene Hilfeleistung" bedeuted was?


----------



## Orka (8. Oktober 2009)

buteo82 schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass will ich dann auch mal hier:
> 
> Letzten Sonntag auf der Hausstrecke unterwegs, auf dem Singletrail war ne ganze Horde Wandervögel unterwegs, alle im Gänsemarsch so dass sie die Strecke auf ca 100 m blockieren. Ich bremse ab und sage freundlich "entschuldigen sie bitte" weil sie genau auf der Mitte des recht schmalen Weges vor sich hin geschlurft sind. Erstmal keine Reaktion. Dann ich: "entschuldigen sie bitte, könnte ich vorbeifahren?" Der erste geht maulend zur Seite. Ich fahre unter allgemeinem gemurre vorbei bis mir plötzlich einer den Wanderstock in die Speichen steckt. Ich war wirklich nicht schnell (10 kmh, laut kilometerzähler), flieger aber über den Lenker weil das Vorderrad blockiert ist. Nachdem ich recht brutal auf den Boden geknallt bin zieht die ganze Horde, dem Helden des Wanderstocks eifrig applaudierend vorbei, und wirft mir Kommentare an den Kopf à la "geschieht dir recht", "das kommt davon"....etc. Leider konnte ich dem Gammelfleisch keine mehr reinhauen denn meine Handgelenk wies eine sehr ungesunde Beule auf. Resultat: gebrochenes Handgelenk, angeknacktes Schlüsselbein, noch dazu ein kaputtes Vorderrad und eine verbogene Gabel. Allein das kaputte Material wird auf ca 1000 kommen, noch dazu werde ich mit dem Handgelenk mindestens 2 Wochen nicht arbeiten können.
> 
> Anzeige läuft, der Täter ist identifiziert





gute Besserung erstmal
schön das der "Schwachkopf" identifiziert ist
in so einem Moment die Beherrschung nicht zu verlieren fällt schwer, keine Ahnung wie ich mich verhallten hätte


----------



## Bavragor (8. Oktober 2009)

Um auch mal eine Story loszuwerden:

 Fahr im späten Herbst in die Stadt. Es war grad hell genug geworden um ohne Licht zu fahren. War ziemlich kalt deswegen fahr ich schon etwas vorsichtig um eine Kurve die etwas tükisch ist, Hat nichts geholfen mich hats trotzdem fast auf die Fresse gelegt Auf einmal hupts hinter mir. Meine Antwort war ein gestreckter Zeigefinger. Fahr weiter und auf einmal hör ich wie der hinter mir beschleunigt genau vor mich fährt und Vollbremsung macht. Zum glück war Platz sonst wäre ich dem voll reingefahren. Fahr an dem vorbei. Der beschleunigt wider und bremst wieder vor mir. Fahr wieder vorbei. Der beschleunigt wieder und macht wieder ne Vollbremsung. Ich denk mir eh der hier noch einen umfährt oder gegen ein anderes Auto rast(enge, oft benutzte Straße, sehr enger fußweg der nicht ausreicht, viele Fahrradfahrer) hör ich mir mal an was der zu sagen hat: "Was fällt die ein ohne Licht durch die halbe Stadt zu fahren! Soll ich die Polizei rufen!"(Ohne Schimpfworte 2 Sätze, mit Schimpfworten eine 2 Minutenrede) Ich: "Ja rufen sie die Polizei, da kann kriegen sie auch eine Anzeige wegen Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs!" und bin weitergefahren. Dann hat ers gelassen mir nachzufahren Erst danach hab ich mich gefragt woher der wusste das ich die halbe Stadt ohne Licht gafahren bin. War einer aus nem Nachbareingang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2009)

bitte halt uns aufm laufendem buteo


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> bitte halt uns aufm laufendem buteo



ja tu das bitte. kennst du vllt zufällig einen journalisten? was dir passiert ist, gehört in die presse! mit name des wandervogelvereins. man stelle sich vor, ein biker streift einen wanderer. da gibt es gleich seitenweise beschwerden über die bösen mountainbiker.
wende dich ruhig auch an die DIMB. die entsprechenden leute sind hier im forum erreichbar.

übrigens, da du verletzt wurdest, würde ich an deiner stelle auch selbst als nebenkläger in dem verfahren auftreten. mehr dazu hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebenkläger

man ist ja schließlich auch selbst mal als wanderer od autofahrer unterwegs u würde so etwas nie einem biker oder sonst jemand antun


----------



## Wakeman (8. Oktober 2009)

...

Ja genau, mach da mal ein richtiges Faß auf. Mit Tagespresse, Boulevardpresse, Fachzeitschriften, Radiotalks und Fernseh-Interviews.

Endlich hat ein Wanderer mal was richtig Dummes getan! Ein Biker tut ja nie etwas Unüberlegtes (gut, er fährt schon mal 'ne Joggerin tot, aber die war das ja vermutlich ohnehin selber schuld).

Und indem wir das jetzt möglichst laut und flächendeckend in die Welt hinausposaunen, machen wir auch dem letzten Idioten klar, daß ein harmonisches Miteinander von Spaziergängern/Wanderern und Radfahrern/Mountainbikern absolut nicht geht.

Mit welchen Folgen eigentlich?

...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2009)

toller beitrag, wachmann! schade um den speicherplatz. wenn's dich erwischt hätte, würdest du nicht so gescheit tun. nur schön still halten, man könnte ja schlecht von uns denken. wenn wir so tun als gäb's uns nicht, dann wird auch sicher nie mehr etwas passieren. 
du redest wie ein kleinkind, das sich die augen zuhält u denkt es wäre dadurch unsichtbar.

das war nicht bloß mal eine kleine meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen vertretern zweier nutzergruppen, sondern es handelt sich um körperverletzung. wird so etwas nicht publik gemacht, hält sich bald keiner mehr an regeln. soviel zu möglichen folgen.


----------



## RedEyeFox (8. Oktober 2009)

"Hört auf hier zu fahren! Es staubt!"  
wir ham natürlich weiter "gestaubt"


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Ähm, "Unterlassene Hilfeleistung" bedeuted was?


Oh, hatte ich glatt überlesen. War wohl noch etwas früh heute. 
Is ja noch schlimmer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (8. Oktober 2009)

RedEyeFox schrieb:


> "Hört auf hier zu fahren! Es staubt!"
> wir ham natürlich weiter "gestaubt"



stolz darauf?? genau so ein rücksichtsloses miteinander führt zu obig erzählter geschichte weil sich der hass gegenseitig immer mehr aufstaut, abbekommen tut es dann oft ein unschuldiger...

große teile meiner heimrunde sind waldstraßen mit wanderern und nordichwalkern.

ein grüß gott oder servas waren bis jetzt unseren einzigen wortwechsel, wenn ich wen anstauben würde oder anderweitig belästige fahre ich langsam, im gebührenden abstand oder warte auch mal bis die abfahrt wieder frei ist


----------



## MO_Thor (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, die Staubsache kommt n bißchen heftiger rüber, als es wirklich war. Es gibt Strecken, da staub man schon mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit heftigst - von daher sehe ich das gelassener.

Nicht direkt Fußvolksprüche, nur irgendwie kurios:
Vor etwa zwei Wochen sprach mich auf meiner Hausrunde ein Opa an: "He, Sie! Haltens doch an!" Ich war grad beim Uphill, hab trotzdem angehalten. Opa: "Ja, sagens ma - wo gehts denn zum Café?? Sonst hab ich das ja immer gefunden, aber mir scheint, dass da jemand die Schilder neugemalt hat..."
In seinem Fall wars simpel, er musste nur da runter, wo ich grade hochkam. 
Heute schon wieder - da kamen mir Oma und Enkel auf einem Steilstück entgegen (diesmal fuhr ich runter). Gleiche Frage "Wo gehts denn zum Café?" und gleiche Bemerkung "Die Schilder stimmen nicht."
Heute hab ich mir zum ersten mal seit knapp 3 Jahren die Beschilderung meiner Hausrunde angeschaut....die stimmt wirklich null! Is mir in all den Jahren nie aufgefallen, dass jemand, der nach Schildern wandern würde, geschätzte 10km Umweg laufen würde.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Oktober 2009)

OHHHH nein wir sind in der Natur und es staubt!!! Nein wir werden alle schmutzig und sterben an Lungenkrebs!!!! HILFEEEE!


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr ja nur noch mit Mundschutz, nicht nur wegen dem Staub, Wanderer und Jogger, die mir begegnen, könnten ja Schweinegrippe haben und sind deswegen schon sofort zu überfahren.

@Mo Thor: Das echt mal witzig


----------



## buteo82 (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ja tu das bitte. kennst du vllt zufällig einen journalisten? was dir passiert ist, gehört in die presse! mit name des wandervogelvereins. man stelle sich vor, ein biker streift einen wanderer. da gibt es gleich seitenweise beschwerden über die bösen mountainbiker.
> wende dich ruhig auch an die DIMB. die entsprechenden leute sind hier im forum erreichbar.
> 
> übrigens, da du verletzt wurdest, würde ich an deiner stelle auch selbst als nebenkläger in dem verfahren auftreten. mehr dazu hier:
> ...



Ich glaube nicht dass die DIMB viel machen kann. Ich bin kein deutscher und wohne nicht in Deutschland. Es ist auch nicht in Deutschland passiert. Als Nebenkläger werde ich auf jeden Fall auftreten. Es geht mir hier auch nicht um einen Biker - Wanderer Kampf sondern einfach um ein völlig inakzeptables Verhalten und darum dass manche Leute billigend in Kauf nehmen dass jemand sich sehr schwer verletzen kann nur weil sie sich in ihrer kleinen Welt gestört fühlen.

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Besserungswünsche


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2009)

buteo82 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass die DIMB viel machen kann. Ich bin kein deutscher und wohne nicht in Deutschland. Es ist auch nicht in Deutschland passiert.
> 
> Als Nebenkläger werde ich auf jeden Fall auftreten. Es geht mir hier auch nicht um einen Biker - Wanderer Kampf sondern einfach um ein völlig inakzeptables Verhalten und darum dass manche Leute billigend in Kauf nehmen dass jemand sich sehr schwer verletzen kann nur weil sie sich in ihrer kleinen Welt gestört fühlen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall danke für die Besserungswünsche



ich bin ganz deiner meinung 

ist nicht in D passiert? ich hab das dumpfe gefühl, es hat sich in A zugetragen. dort gibt es ecken, in denen ist man als mtbiker freiwild. verglichen damit ham'wers hier noch gut.


----------



## buteo82 (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ich bin ganz deiner meinung
> 
> ist nicht in D passiert? ich hab das dumpfe gefühl, es hat sich in A zugetragen. dort gibt es ecken, in denen ist man als mtbiker freiwild. verglichen damit ham'wers hier noch gut.



Nein, war in Frankreich. Hier ist biken aber fast Volkssport und generell sehr gut angesehen. Die meisten begegnungen mit Wanderern hier waren durchwegs positiv.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2009)

das überrascht mich schon. ich habe fast nur positive erinnerungen an F. man wird eher von den leuten mit "allez" und "bravo" angefeuert als behindert. 

nur einmal, im esterel, in einem ziemlich technischen trail holten wir eine große gruppe wanderer ein. die meisten gingen zur seite, doch einige gaben keinen flecken heimaterde preis. bei einheimischen hätten sie sich womöglich anders verhalten. 

jedenfalls haben wir uns an ca. 30 leuten vorbei getrialt. die option, 10 min zu warten,  wieder auf sie aufzufahren, erneut 10 min halt zu machen usw. kam uns nicht in den sinn, da die gruppe so ewig langgezogen war, daß man erst merkte, wie viele es tatsächlich waren, als hinter jeder kurve wieder ein grüppchen vor einem auftauchte.

ich hab das ganze damals eher als herausforderung gesehen, auf dem bike zu bleiben. es war aber eher passiver widerstand, keiner hat aktiv versucht, uns vom rad zu holen.


----------



## mother lode (8. Oktober 2009)

Was für eine niederträchtige Aktion! 
Es verschafft als Leser definitiv Genugtuung, zu wissen, daß die Person identifizert wurde und hoffentlich eine annähernd gerechte Strafe erhalten wird. 
An sich gehört der Vorfall wohl eher leider in den Lokalteil einer regionalen Zeitung.

Ich selbst habe vor erst einer Woche eine ähnliche, aber natürlich viel harmlosere und eher zum Schmunzeln anregende Variante erlebt. 
In der Nähe von Bozen, auf einem Trail, den ich noch dieses Jahr als geführte Tour gefahren bin, passierte mich und meinen Kumpel eine Gruppe von 3 Frauen mittleren Alters und einem älteren Herren als wir gerade eine kleine Pause eingelegt hatten und schon wieder losfahren wollten. Mein Kumpel hat es bei Abfahrt direkt vor sie geschafft, ich fuhr dann abwartend zunächst ca. 150m im Gänsemarschtempo hinter ihnen her. Habe zwischenzeitlich mal "Entschuldigung" gesagt und eine der Frauen drehte sich auch kurz um, ignorierte mich aber weiter. Nach ca. 200m bin ich dann an einer etwas flacheren Stelle rechts am Hang an ihnen vorbei, weil auch auf 2. Anfragen hin niemand reagierte. Direkt vor der Gruppe schloß ich dann wieder zu meinem Mitstreiter auf und in diesem Augenblick erhob dann der ältere Herr die Stimme zu etwas wie "Total bekloppt! Hier darf man nicht fahren!" o. ä.
Mein Kumpel erwiderte darauf wörtlich, daß es doch egozentrisch sei, diese Wege ausschließlich als Wanderwege für sich zu beanspruchen, woraufhin der Herr sich nicht mehr einkriegen konnte und den ganzen Berg mit schlechtem Deutsch beschallte. Ich hab wenig davon verstanden, es ging um "verboten irgendwas..." und irgendwas mit "500 Jahre" - aber laut war das Gekeife allemal. Wir meinten uns schon entfernend noch, daß das Leben schon schwer sei und er sich den Tag ja nicht gleich deswegen selber versauen solle (eine der Frauen hat sogar darüber gelacht) und hatten dann weiter Spaß.
Alle anderen Wanderer, egal welchen Alters, sind uns ansonsten freundlich, aufgeschlossen und vereinzelt sogar mit Interesse begegnet.
Es sind offenbar in der Hauptsache vereinzelte ignorante (ältere) Männer, die meinen, sie hätten die Bestimmungshoheit und wären die einzigen mit einem gerechtfertigtem Benutzungsanspruch und welche dann verbal oder eben anders ausfällig werden.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2009)

manchmal habe ich das Gefühl die Fraktion "Ich habe wenigstens noch mit meinem Leben um dieses Land gekämpft-Zahn um Zahn" ist die Schlimme. MIt allen anderen hatte ich bisher immer nette Unterhaltungen bzw. Grüße: außer einmal mit 3 fülligeren Personen, habe jetzt aber keine Lust diese runterzutippen^^ kommt aber noch falls erwünscht ...

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch einen:

Ich fahr zusammen mit Freundin (beide Rennrad, hintereinander) durch ne kleine Hauptstraße. Auf einmal fährt einfach einer mit seinem Auto am Seitenstreifen los und fährt auf unsere Spur raus. Ich konnte grad noch so bremsen und auf die Gegenfahrbahn ausweichen. Meine Freundin war etwas weiter hinten und konnte noch gut bremsen.

Dann fragte ich den Fahrer, ob er keine Augen im Kopf habe. Er ganz selbstverständlich und ohne Schuld: "Sie haben doch gesehen, dass ich rausfahre!"

Bei manchen Menschen frag ich mich echt...


----------



## Cubereiter (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
In solchen Situationen,ärger ich mich dann immer,das man ausweicht.
Normal sollte man draufhalten,und alle lackierten Flächen irgendwie berühren,ohne selbst dabei zu schaden zu kommen.
Man macht es aber nicht,ist halt Reflex ,und der halbwegs gesunde Menschenverstand.
Knaller sind auch die Autofahrer,die an einer Engpassstelle,meinen noch überholen zu müssen.
Und das ganze am Besten noch Bergauf.
Da möchte ich manchmal ausklicken ,und den Cleats über den Kotflügel ziehen.
Macht man aber auch nicht,einer muß ja der vernünftige sein.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Lizzard (10. Oktober 2009)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> ...
> Knaller sind auch die Autofahrer,die an einer Engpassstelle,meinen noch überholen zu müssen.
> ...



Ja, vorm Kreisverkehr z.B. noch schnell vorbei und dann im Kreis schleichen. Darum fahre ich mit'm RR immer recht früh vorm Kreisel mitten auf der Spur. Die meisten schnallen im Anschluss dann sogar warum.


----------



## Luke.HdR (10. Oktober 2009)

Als Rennradler erlebt man sowieso die schlimmeren Sachen. Gefühlte 75% der Autofahrer fahren tendenziell schlecht, sprich keine Übersicht und wenig Einschätzungsvermögen (vor allem, wie schnell oder langsam Radfahrer sein können).
Andererseits bin ich als Autofahrer auch nicht immer über Radler begeistert, z.B. wenn sie einen gut sichtbaren und gut ausgebauten Radweg nicht benutzen (fahre ja oft die gleiche Strecke mit Auto und Rennrad). Dafür bemühe ich mich beim Autofahren auch um ein paar Sachen, z.B. zügig und sicher überholen und nicht ewig hinter dem Radler "kleben". Das kann nämlich enorm nerven.


----------



## Cubereiter (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Und das was ihr grade geschriebn habt,ist genau der Grund warum ich MTB fahre.
Straße ist mir viel zu gefährlich.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rostlöserin (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe Autofahrer, die erst möglichst knapp überholen um dann direkt vor einem in die Eisen zu gehen, weil sie rechts abbiegen wollen oder einen Parkplatz erspäht haben.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2009)

mir persönlich reicht es wenn man nachts fährt und die Fernlcihter vom Gegenverkehr anbleiben. Da kommt dann die B&M Ixon IQ oder die Selbstbau Helmfunzel als dezenter Hinweis zum Einsatz .. wenn das nicht hilft wird ein bisschen gewackelt und direkt ins Auto geblendet ... NAtürlich nciht Sekunden lang aber immer wieder mal so das sie's merken ... wenn nicht kommts immer auf die Situation an ... 

coll isses wenn man überholt wird bergauf und bei der Abfahrt dirket dahinter den dauernd bremsenden Autofaher wider aufm Hinterrad überholt  da kommt meist an der nächsten Ampel kein Wort sondern ein Blick .. sieht teilweise sehr verstörrt aus


----------



## Wakeman (12. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> mir persönlich reicht es wenn man nachts fährt und die Fernlcihter vom Gegenverkehr anbleiben. Da kommt dann die B&M Ixon IQ oder die Selbstbau Helmfunzel als dezenter Hinweis zum Einsatz .. wenn das nicht hilft wird ein bisschen gewackelt und direkt ins Auto geblendet ... NAtürlich nciht Sekunden lang aber immer wieder mal so das sie's merken ... wenn nicht kommts immer auf die Situation an ...
> 
> coll isses wenn man überholt wird bergauf und bei der Abfahrt dirket dahinter den dauernd bremsenden Autofaher wider aufm Hinterrad überholt  da kommt meist an der nächsten Ampel kein Wort sondern ein Blick .. sieht teilweise sehr verstörrt aus




Wie kommt das nur, daß ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle den Eindruck habe, ich sei in einem Kindergarten oder Heim für pubertierende Nichtmerker und nicht in einem seriösen MTB-Forum?

...


----------



## cy-one (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie würdest du denn mit blendendem Autoverkehr umgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakeman (12. Oktober 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Wie würdest du denn mit blendendem Autoverkehr umgehen?



Ich würde ihn erschießen. Oder erstechen. Am besten vergiften. Oder ihm die Zunge rausstrecken. Egal, irgendwas mit Blut.

Ach, Du meinst im Ernst?

Naja, ich würde mich vermutlich fragen, wie zu nachtschlafender Zeit ein Auto in den Wald kommt. Schlagartig würde ich sodann realisieren, daß es sich tatsächlich um ein UFO handelt und würde im nächsten Augenblick bestimmt von Aliens entführt, vergewaltigt und geschwängert.

Ach, Du meinst ganz im Ernst?

Nach wie vor wähne ich mich hier in einem Mountainbike-Forum, fahre deshalb wenn Fahrrad dann Mountainbike und gerate folglich niemals in die Situation, in der mir ein Auto entgegenkommt. Dennoch reicht meine Phantasie aus, mir diese Situation (die ich natürlich als Autofahrer ebenso kenne) vorzustellen. Was also würde ich tun?

Ich bin keine 13 mehr. Zudem sehen mich die meisten meiner Mitmenschen als ein zivilisiertes und sozial leidlich intelligentes Wesen, ein Bild, das ich nur ungern zerstören würde. Da ich mich auch nicht für Mitteleuropas letzten Cowboy halte und die Aug'- um-Aug'-Methode als eine sinnvolle und/oder zielführende erachte, würde ich mich also still ärgern, vielleicht fluchen und den ignoranten Kerl zum Teufel oder die Pest an den Hals wünschen.

Immer die letzten Worte des Autofahrers im Kopf: "Wenn der Idiot nicht abblendet, tu' ich's auch nicht!"

Wobei sich mein Statement im Hinblick auf die geistige Reife einiger (weniger) Forumsmitglieder weniger darauf bezog als vielmehr auf Geschichten die anfangen mit "coll isses..."

Wobei ich beide Wörter weder im Duden noch im Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary finden konnte.

...


----------



## cy-one (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das ganze, hier und da dezent offensiv Formulierte zusammenfasse, würdest du nichts tun. Aber das wundert mich bei jemandem, der sich vom Wohnzimmer in den Trail und zurück beamt nicht wirklich.

Doof am "nichtstun" ist lediglich, dass sich dann nichts ändert. Sicher gibt es sozial sinnvollere Methoden als ein offensives Zurückblenden, aber es bringt im Gegensatz zu "nix" eben etwas.

Abgesehen davon, Mountainbike hin oder her, manche (sogar Mountainbiker, man glaubt es kaum!) nutzen das Rad auch als Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2009)

ja ich habe halt 8km Anfahrt bis ich im ersten Waldstück bin und da fahre ich oft Hauptstraße zum Freund der mitfährt. Das sind dann 6km viel befahrene Hauptstraße, auf dem geheizt wird. Durch das "zurückblenden" wird mir halt eine gewisse Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt (nein kein ADS), welche mir auch eine Sicherheit bietet. Zudem kann ich nicht ausweichen, wenn ich durchgehend vom Auto-Fernlicht geblendet werde. Daher fahre ich schon öfters mal über Kadaver von Igel & co. Scho ärgerlich auch um die Tiere. 
Klar weiß ich das es nicht förderlich ist, wenn ich dagegen blende. So sehr ich die Mountainbike Community auch mag und schätze, aber da ist mir mein Leben doch wichtiger.
Kindisch? Naja wenn du das so siehst ist das in Ordnung für mich. Da steh ich drüber. Ich sehe das halt anders und glaube nicht das ich da alleine bin. 
Das Problem ist und bleibt das Gleiche. Vielleicht tröstet es dich ja das ich Momentan ausser Gefecht gesetzt bin. Also an euch Autofahrer in meiner Nähe: Für die nächsten Wochen eine MTB-Blendungsfreie-Fahrt !!!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (12. Oktober 2009)

aber, aber, meine lieben. schließlich ist der gute wachmann der ersteller dieses threads, sowie  zahlreicher weiterer auch. und das in nur einem vierteljahr mitgliedschaft! damit hat er sich nach den forumsregeln das recht erworben, ebenso wortreiche, wie belehrende beiträge zu verfassen. das muß man einfach respektieren.


----------



## Thrasher (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, was daran so schlimm sein soll, wenn man kurz zurückblendet. Autofahrer sind das nach meiner Erfahrung gewöhnt und blenden als Reaktion dann meist ihrerseits ab.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte dies gar keines Falls als Angriff auf andere Personen in unserem tollem Forum. Finde es Klasse zulesen wie manche Situationen entstehen und wie sie ausgehen. Da kann man lernen wie man es nicht machen sollte. Nur ohne sich gegen das Fernlicht (möchte hier niemandem Absicht unterstellen) zuwehren, komme ich hier in Sicherheitsbereiche, welche mir sehr unsympatisch sind. 
Hoffe es hat hier keiner als Angriff wargenommen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich meinte dies gar keines Falls als Angriff auf andere Personen in unserem tollem Forum. Finde es Klasse zulesen wie manche Situationen entstehen und wie sie ausgehen. Da kann man lernen wie man es nicht machen sollte. Nur ohne sich gegen das Fernlicht (möchte hier niemandem Absicht unterstellen) zuwehren, komme ich hier in Sicherheitsbereiche, welche mir sehr unsympatisch sind.
> Hoffe es hat hier keiner als Angriff wargenommen.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Ich weiß als Autofahrer, dass ich auch Radler blende und blende deshlab immer ab (das weiß ich, weil ich ständig selber geblendet werde). Aber die wenigsten Autofahrerwissen mangels eigener Erfahrung, dass sie die Radfahrer blenden. Da darf man schon mal zurückblenden.

Mein Weg in die westlichen Wälder zB führt 2-3km an einem Radweg mit Schotter und gelegentlich Ästen entlang, welcher auch noch einige cm tiefer als die recht ordentlich befahrene Straße liegt. Da seh ich halt absolut garnix, und auf dem Weg liegen gerne mal größere Steine oder andere Hindernisse. Abblenden tut dennoch keiner. Ist furchtbar.


----------



## Locu (12. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind in den Testerbergen unterwegs, kommen uns 2 Spaziergänger entgegen.
Haben, wie wir es immer machen gegrüßt, zurück kam " hoffentlich brecht ihr euch die Knochen".


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2009)

mhm seid froh das sie eure Vorderräder nicht erwischt haben  

*Ironie aus*


----------



## grOObie (12. Oktober 2009)

Liftwärter in Österreich an der Mittelstation Zillertalarena:

"Ich hab gdenkt des geht andersrum: Mitm Radl nauf, und mitm Lift wieder nunter?!"


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (12. Oktober 2009)

Auf einer Halde in Gelsenkirchen (Nordsternpark) gibt es mehrere Treppen mit relativ großen Stufen aus Metall - da stand heute drauf:
"Alle Bicker sind schwul!"
Und nein, der Rechtschreibfehler wurde nicht von mir eingebaut.


----------



## Kettenglied (12. Oktober 2009)

Wieso? Vielleicht meinte er ja Bäcker


----------



## buteo82 (14. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @buteo82: bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden, was prozess und urteil gegen diesen wandersmann angeht. hoffentlich bekommst du noch ein ordentliches schmerzensgeld obendrauf...


 
Da verschiedene Mitleser hier um Updates gebeten habe: heute kam ein Entschuldigungsbrief vom Täter, würde ihm alles leid tun...wohl kurz ausgetickt...Konsequenzen so nicht gewollt...werde natürlich für allen entstandenen Schaden aufkommen...ladiladila. Immerhin ist er geständig und hat sich entschuldigt, bin schon ein wenig besänftigt und hege fast keine Mordgedanken mehr


----------



## homerjay (14. Oktober 2009)

buteo82 schrieb:


> Da verschiedene Mitleser hier um Updates gebeten habe: heute kam ein Entschuldigungsbrief vom Täter, würde ihm alles leid tun...wohl kurz ausgetickt...Konsequenzen so nicht gewollt...werde natürlich für allen entstandenen Schaden aufkommen...ladiladila. Immerhin ist er geständig und hat sich entschuldigt, bin schon ein wenig besänftigt und hege fast keine Mordgedanken mehr



Du kannst davon ausgehen, daß er das nicht freiwillig, sondern auf Anraten seines Anwalts gemacht hat. Immerhin hat er eine gefährliche Körperverletzung begangen und sowohl ein Geständnis als auch eine Entschuldigung beim Opfer wirken sich strafmildernd aus.


----------



## Kettenglied (14. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich, auf diese Art von Entschuldigung würde ich pfeifen. Wie schon geschrieben, wurde ihm wohl dazu geraten dies zu tun damit er vor Justizia besser da steht. Und dann auch noch in Briefform....lass dich nicht verarschen! Sobald die Sache durch ist lachen er und die anderen sich über dich kaputt, jede Wette.




> werde natürlich für allen entstandenen Schaden aufkommen


Wie soll das aussehen im Falle eines gebrochenen Handgelenks und Schlüsselbeins?


----------



## tommyboy (14. Oktober 2009)

Geiler Fred hier.

Ich fahre ne Lefty.
"Höhö, da fehlt aber an der Gabel was?!"
"Das war bestimmt teuer, oder? Und dann be********n die Dich bei der Gabel. Höhö."
"Oh, was hast Du denn da vorne? Stimmt das so? Ich glaube das muss so sein. Oder?" *nerv*

Von der Polizei angehalten:
Polizist: "So, dann steigen Sie mal aus..."
Ich: "Reicht es auch, wenn ich das Fenster runterkurble?"
--> 30Chf Strafe wegen, keine Ahnung... 

Und der Klassiker, wenn man bei sehr starkem Regen irgendwo unter steht:
"Wieso fahren Sie nicht, ist doch ein Mountain Bike?!" Joah

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (14. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> G
> Polizist: "So, dann steigen Sie mal aus..."
> Ich: "Reicht es auch, wenn ich das Fenster runterkurble?"


der ist gut


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2009)

da müsste man die bullen manchmal echt wegen mengelndem Sinn für Humor anzeigen  aber geil gekontert


----------



## Kettenglied (14. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Von der Polizei angehalten:
> Polizist: "So, dann steigen Sie mal aus..."
> Ich: "Reicht es auch, wenn ich das Fenster runterkurble?"
> --> 30Chf Strafe wegen, keine Ahnung...



...könnte man noch ausbauen:

Polizist: "Zeigen sie mal ihren Ausweis"
Ich: "Moment, der ist hinten im Kofferraum neben dem Verbandskasten."


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## tommyboy (14. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> ...könnte man noch ausbauen:
> 
> Polizist: "Zeigen sie mal ihren Ausweis"
> Ich: "Moment, der ist hinten im Kofferraum neben dem Verbandskasten."



harhar,

das wäre mir 15CHF wert 

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Kettenglied (14. Oktober 2009)

"15CHF? Soviel müsste ich gerade noch im Handschuhfach haben"


----------



## buteo82 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Ehrlich, auf diese Art von Entschuldigung würde ich pfeifen. Wie schon geschrieben, wurde ihm wohl dazu geraten dies zu tun damit er vor Justizia besser da steht. Und dann auch noch in Briefform....lass dich nicht verarschen! Sobald die Sache durch ist lachen er und die anderen sich über dich kaputt, jede Wette.
> 
> 
> Wie soll das aussehen im Falle eines gebrochenen Handgelenks und Schlüsselbeins?



Ja, ich weiss natürlich auch dass wahrscheinlich sein Anwalt zu dem Brief geraten hat. Ist aber eigentlich egal, auf das Strafmass habe ich ja sowieso keinen Einfluss mehr und sogar wenns so wäre, die Anzeige würde ich auf keinen Fall zurückziehen.


----------



## Kuwalsky (14. Oktober 2009)

wenn mir jemand mutwillig die knochen brechen würde, würde ich zumindest noch auf schmerzensgeld klagen. mit solchen leuten sollte man kein mitleid haben


----------



## grOObie (16. Oktober 2009)

Beim Raufkurbeln: "Warum habt ihr denn die Helme bei und zieht die dann nicht an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invincible (16. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Von der Polizei angehalten:
> Polizist: "So, dann steigen Sie mal aus..."
> Ich: "Reicht es auch, wenn ich das Fenster runterkurble?"
> --> 30Chf Strafe wegen, keine Ahnung...





Für den Spruch Kohlen abdrücken? Wenn du schon so nen Spruch bringst würd ich die Penner schöööön auflaufen lassen! Da könnte sich gern der Staatsanwalt drum bemühen. Dumme Frage verdient dumme Antwort.


----------



## 4mate (16. Oktober 2009)

invincible schrieb:


> Für den Spruch Kohlen abdrücken? Wenn du schon so nen Spruch bringst würd ich die Penner schöööön auflaufen lassen! Da könnte sich gern der Staatsanwalt drum bemühen. Dumme Frage verdient dumme Antwort.


In der Schweiz sind die Gesetze anders.


----------



## Kettenglied (16. Oktober 2009)

buteo82 schrieb:


> die Anzeige würde ich auf keinen Fall zurückziehen.



Und selbst wenn du das wolltest, du könntest es nicht einmal  
Deutschland -> Anzeige zurückziehen ist nicht. Darf/Kann nur Staatsanwalt.


----------



## Cubereiter (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Also für den Schweizer Spruch mit Antwort hab ich ne Weile gebraucht ,um den zu verstehen.
Aber auf so ne bescheuerte AUfforderung ,muß man auch erst kommen.
NAja die Antwort etwas teuer ,aber wertvoll.

Ach so einen hab ich noch.
Wir fahren mit 3 Mann gemütlich ,auf einem Rad und Wanderweg.Breit genug für 4Bikes.
Opa sitzt mit Oma am Rand auf der Bank,und ranzt uns an.
"MAN FÄHRT HINTEREINANDER"
Ich gab ihm die Antwort.
"Geht nicht haben alle tierische Blähungen"
Den Kommentar nach einiger Sprachlosigkeut hab ich nicht mehr verstanden.
In diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende
Gruß Michael


----------



## GS-Fahrer (17. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn du das wolltest, du könntest es nicht einmal
> Deutschland -> Anzeige zurückziehen ist nicht. Darf/Kann nur Staatsanwalt.


Ist in Frankreich passiert ...


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Gestern ein 10jähriger Junge beim Dirtfahren zugeschaut und nicht immer sind alle `glücklich´gelandet . . .  "Tut das nicht weh? Ich glaub ich bekomm Angst "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (18. Oktober 2009)

Heute hab ich auch nen sehr netten Spruch bekommen .

Bin vorhin von ner Tour gekommen, bin dann halt schon mit Licht gefahren.
Fahr gemütlich mit Kopflampe und Rücklicht aufm Rad/ Fußweg.
Auf einmal höhr Ich aus dem halbdunkel vor mir:

"Ey , man sollte die lampe auch schon am Fahrrad montieren, um gesehen zu werden..."

Als Ich dnn annähernd in seine Richtung geleuchtet hab, hat er sich direkt beschwert...
"Blend mich gefälligst nich so ... *_blabla_*"

Scheinbar bin Ich ja dann doch zu erkennen. naja, komische Leuts gibts.

MfG Hardrock


----------



## Bavragor (18. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Von der Polizei angehalten:
> Polizist: "So, dann steigen Sie mal aus..."
> Ich: "Reicht es auch, wenn ich das Fenster runterkurble?"


 

Der stand auch schon bei GBO. Geklaut, Original oder einfach in der Ich-Form nacherzählt?


----------



## südpfälzer (19. Oktober 2009)

zur Abwechslung auch mal was Positives:

Heute am Martinsturm bei Klingenmünster, ich habe schon von weitem gehört, dass am Turm Betrieb ist. Als mich die Wanderer dann gesehen haben, haben sie mich die letzten Höhenmeter noch angefeuert. Ich habe mich dann eine Weile mit den Leuten unterhalten, es war eine Gruppe der Naturfreunde. 
Die sind dann vor mir wieder runtergegangen. Ich habe noch etwas gewartet um sie nicht am oberen schmalen Teil des Weges wiederzutreffen. 
Ich hatte mich aber verschätzt und habe sie doch früher als erwartet eingeholt. Die Wanderer haben mich auch gleich bemerkt und bereitwillig Platz gemacht. Als ich mich dann bedankt habe, hat mir einer hinterhergerufen: "keine Ursache, im Wald ist Platz für alle".
So geht´s also auch.

Gruß
Südpfälzer


----------



## maxxor (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich könnte nach nem Unfall nicht so cool reagieren.
Mein Erlebnis: Ich fahre auf einer Verschneiten Straße mit ca. 20km/h als wirklich direkt vor mir einer ne Autotür aufmacht. Ich fahr voll rein, geh über den Lenker aber schaff es irgendwie noch an der Tür vorbei zu kommen und klatsche auf die Straße wo ich erstmal auf die Gegenspur rutsche. Zum Glück konnten die entgegen kommenden Autos noch anhalten.
Sofort eilen mir allemöglich Leute zu Hilfe, der Autofahrer ist auch ganz besorgt und hilft mir auf usw. Ich checke mein Bike, scheint alles in ordnung zu sein. Der Autofahrer hat ne Delle in der Innenverkleidung, entschuldigt sich tausendmal und dabei belassen wir es dann.
Zu Hause angekommen bin ich immernoch ein wenig durcheinander und will meinen Handschuh ausziehen: Geht nicht, alles mit Blut verkrustet.
Ich muss mir wohl die hand eingeklemmt haben beim Aufprall, auf jedenfall sind zwei Finger über die ganze länge gequetscht und teilweise aufgeplatzt.
Ich stand aber wohl ein wenig unter Schock und durch die Kälte hab ich es vielleicht auch nicht gespürt, das nächste Mal nehm ich mir aber mehr Zeit um mein eigenes Wohlbefinden zu checken.

Lustiges Erlebnis:
Auf einer Strecke, die ich zum Sport immer fahre kann man extrem abkürzen wenn man, anstatt die Straße den Berg hoch einfach in der Regenrinne neben der Fußgängertreppe fährt. Jedesmal wenn man da im ersten Gang Leute überholt bekommt man ne netten Kommentar oder bewundernde Blicke.


----------



## tommyboy (19. Oktober 2009)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Der stand auch schon bei GBO. Geklaut, Original oder einfach in der Ich-Form nacherzählt?



Keine Angst, selbst passiert.
Ist mir übrigens auch schon mit dem Motorrad passiert. Da habe ich aber nicht so gekontert, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wusste, was ich sagen soll. Gut vorbereitet ist das halbe Leben.

Die 30CHF Strafe habe ich nicht wegen der Antwort bekommen, sondern weil ich keine Klingel hatte und keine Lichter.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2009)

Wiehengebirge, schmaler Trail, drei Frauen (18/40/75) (sahen alle gleich aus, vom Alter mal abgesehen) und ein Mann kommen mir entgegen. 50m weiter biegt der Trail rechtwinklig ab, geradeaus 50m Abgrund.

Ich denk mir, "biste mal einer von den Guten und lässt das traute Familienglück durch", verheddere mich aber mit der Hose im Lenker und schlage direkt vor der Führungsomma an die Erde.

"Na?" sacht sie, "Groschen gefunden?" Ich rappel mich leicht amüsiert auf, die andern gucken etwas betreten. Omma sacht:"Denn kann's ja weitergeh'n. Immer schön gradeaus!" Die andern drei im Chor: "OMMA!!!" (Wie gesagt, 50m Abgrund). Omma sacht:" Der kann doch eh nich fahr'n" und zwinkert mir zu.

Eine Stunde später treffe ich die Truppe am Wilden Schmied: Die Familie sitzt am Bierzelttisch und Omma sacht: "Komm her, Junge. Ich geb einen aus. Immerhin haste überlebt!"

Wurde ein ziemlich lustiges Weißbier !


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2009)

Balsam für die alte Seele:

Letztes Jahr am Fuß des Magdeburger Wegs (Harz). Wir stehen zu viert (keiner unter 40) und flicken einen Reifen. Ein altes Ehepaar (so um die 80) kommt den Weg hoch. Sie zu ihm: "Wat meinste? Noch mal soooo jung sein?" Er (mit leuchtenden Augen) in unsere Richtung: " Jau! Denn wär dat auch wat für mich, mit sonne Fahrräder"!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2009)

alter zu geil exto         ich krieg mich nciht mehr ein


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2009)

@ exto: Herrlich, beide Anekdoten!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (19. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> [...}verheddere mich aber mit der Hose im Lenker [...]



Am Sattel könnte ich mir ja noch vorstellen, wie bitte geht das aber am Lenker? 

Edit: war wohl eine mit Trägern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (19. Oktober 2009)

^^


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2009)

finde bei uns heir inner Gegend sind die alle Korrekt ... bisher nur eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht im Wald, auffer Straße gibts halt manche Experten von wegen Wheelie darf man nciht etc ... 

LG Jens


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wiehengebirge, schmaler Trail, drei Frauen (18/40/75) (sahen alle gleich aus, vom Alter mal abgesehen) und ein Mann kommen mir entgegen. 50m weiter biegt der Trail rechtwinklig ab, geradeaus 50m Abgrund.
> 
> Ich denk mir, "biste mal einer von den Guten und lässt das traute Familienglück durch", verheddere mich aber mit der Hose im Lenker und schlage direkt vor der Führungsomma an die Erde.
> 
> ...



herzlichen glückwunsch .

damit und mit deinem canyon-crash dürfte dir der sturzpokal so gut wie sicher sein


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Am Sattel könnte ich mir ja noch vorstellen, wie bitte geht das aber am Lenker?
> 
> Edit: war wohl eine mit Trägern...



So genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen. Plötzlich steckte das linke Lenkerende inner Hosentasche. Die Naht, die die Buxe dann brauchte ist 10 cm lang und heute noch zu seh'n...

Baggie halt...


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## cmg20 (20. Oktober 2009)

@ extro: deine beiden Stories sind echt super!!  Coole Oma .


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (21. Oktober 2009)

Thrasher schrieb:


> Was mir noch in erinnerung geblieben ist:
> 
> "Hey ess kaan Rennbann!"
> (dt.: "Dies ist keine Rennstrecke!")



Den Spruch habe ich auch schon gehört, als ich mal die Abkürzung über den Schulhof einer Grundschule genommen habe, weil ich schnell zum Arzt musste und wieder viel zu spät losgefahren bin. Es war allerdings schon um die 16 Uhr und es war kein Grundschüler weit und breit in Sicht, da sie schon Schule aus hatten. 

Der Hausmeister rief mir nur hinterher "Ey, dat is keine Rennstrecke!" ich hab mich nur umgedreht und sagte "Ich renn ja auch garnich".


Normalerweise gibt's solche Antworten nicht. Ich bin auch einer von der Sorte, die sich höflich bedanken, wenn ein Fußgänger aus dem Weg geht, wenn ich mich vorher bemerkbar gemacht habe (ich rufe dann meistens vorher "Entschuldigung, darf ich mal durch?" oder ähnliches). Ich finde, es ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Gerade bei dem, was ich hier teilweise an Reaktionen von Fußgängern lese.

MfG
Patrick


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (21. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> finde bei uns heir inner Gegend sind die alle Korrekt ... bisher nur eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht im Wald, auffer Straße gibts halt manche Experten von wegen Wheelie darf man nciht etc ...
> 
> LG Jens



Man zahlt nur Strafe, wenn man Freihändig fährt und der Polizist grad mies drauf ist oder einfach nur seine Arbeit tut. Aber ich habe noch nichts davon gelesen, dass man beim fahren alle Reifen auf dem Boden haben muss


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr an ner Familie vorbei...der kleine Sohn meinte dann: "Das Fahrrad sieht nicht so toll aus der Fahrer und sein Anzug(ich fahr mit ner normalen Hose und Trikot) schon"

Nur weil mein Bike schwarz ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis2311 (21. Oktober 2009)

"Boah guck mal, bauen die Jungs eine Rennstrecke"

Am besten war immernoch die:

Du darfst hier nicht fahren, ich verklag dich noch heute, Bengel!"


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (21. Oktober 2009)

Nichts schlechtes, aber irgendwie niedlich:

Ich bin heute mit meiner Freundin durch den Wald gefahren und wir kommen gerade am Bahnhof an, wo ich anhalte um was zu trinken. Dann kommen zwei kleine Jungs, etwa 12, mit ihren BMX-Rädern langsam angerollt, starren mein Rad an und der eine fragt mich: "Ist das ein Fully?"

Ich fand's irgendwie niedlich ^^

Ach ja, das ist mein Rad:


----------



## exto (21. Oktober 2009)

Jaaa, mit'm Verklagen habens manche... 

Mich hat mal jemand nach folgender Begebenheit angezeigt:

Ich war mit meiner Süßen auf ner mehrtägigen MTB-Tour unterwegs. Wir haben in nem Wald westlich von Hameln übernachtet und sind morgens auf der Suche nach Futter auf den Parkplatz eines dieser seltsamen Einkaufszentren gerollt.
Auf dem Parkplatz hatte sich ein (offenbar dauerbekiffter) Landschaftsgärtner ausgetobt, so dass überall so neckische Blumeninseln verstreut waren. Die Durchfahrten zwischen den Dingern waren ziemlich eng. In einer dieser Durchfahrten überholt uns ein mindestens 80-jähriger Weltkriegsveteran mit seiner ebenso greisen Gattin. Während ich noch friedlich denke, "die sind bestimmt hierher gekommen, um zwischen diesen wunderschönen Blumenrabatten auf den Tod zu warten", verliert der Typ auf einmal bei geschätzten, atemberaubenden 20 km/h die Kontrolle über seinen blankest-polierten A4 und juckelt über eines der Beete. Weil ich mich persönlich zum Sterben noch zu jung fand, hab ich mir gedacht, "machste mal, dass du hier weg kommst", hab drei, vier mal kräftig in die Klickies gelatscht und bin an ihm vorbei. Ich gebe zu, ein gewisses Grinsen beim Blick in das Auto konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Hätte ich gewusst, was ich damit auslöse, hätte lieber ich den Pricess Diana-Funeral-Blick aufgesetzt: Die Omma fängt an, übel zu pöbeln und ihr Gatte aktiviert noch ein letztes mal seine schon verkümmert geglaubten Testosterondrüsen, gibt Gas und rammt mich! 

Noch ehe ich aufhören konnte, dumm aus der Wäsche zu gucken, waren die beiden aus dem Auto, bauten sich vor mir auf (beide so um die einsfuffzig groß) und fingen an zu zetern: "sowas wie sie gehört in's Gefängnis", "Anderer Leute Eigentum zerstören" (die Rammaktion hatte tiefe Spuren im Audi hinterlassen), "kein Respekt vor dem Alter", "früher wäre sowas im Lager gelandet"...

Was soll ich sagen? Irgendwann konnte ich mich nicht mehr beherrschen und und hätte mir vor lachen fast in die Hose gemacht. Der Kollege war dann der Meinung, er wolle die Polizei rufen (insgeheim meinte er aber eher den Henker) und ich müssse gefälligst an Ort und Stelle warten, bis der Staat seine geballte Macht an mir entfalte. Da ich aber echt Hunger hatte (da kenn ich keine Verwandten), hab ich dem rasenden Rentner dann meinen Perso zur Feststellung meiner Identität geliehen und bin mit meiner Süßen (nachdem er mit zittrigen Fingern die Adresse notiert hatte) zum nahen Marktkauf gefahren um ENDLICH was essbares aufzutreiben. Die beiden Oldies haben uns dann tatsächlich noch bis zum Verlassen des lauschigen Rattenfängerstädchens an der Weser observiert, aber letztlich vergebens auf das Erscheinen der (damals noch) grün-weißen Büttel gewartet.

Als Abschluss der Geschichte hab' ich ein Paar Wochen später Post von meinem Lieblingsbrieffreund dem Staatsanwalt bekommen. Nachdem ich die humorige Begebenheit dann in meiner schriftlichen Stellungnahme geschildert hatte, war's das dann aber auch. Obwohl, ich hab mich hinterher noch manchmal gefragt, ob der Kollege mir nich doch noch irgendwann seine Kumpels vom SS-Kameradschaftsverein vorbei schickt. Meine Adresse hatte er ja. Inzwischen bin ich allerdings umgezogen

Was lernen wir daraus?

Fußvolk ist harmlos. Autofahrer oft nicht...
Auch kurz vor'm Tod, kann die Hormonproduktion noch mal richtig in Fahrt kommen...
Staatsanwälte haben manchmal auch Humor...


----------



## Büüche (21. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, moment. Der olle Sack rammt die VORSETZLICH mit dem AUTO.
Da hätte ich an deiner Stelle aber die Polizei geholt und ihn angezeigt.
Dem gehört eins vorn Latz. Realitätsfremd bis hinten gegen.


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2009)

Würdest du tatsächlich nen wunderbaren Urlaubstag mit deiner Freundin opfern, um mit zwei Rentnern und der Polizei rumzustressen? 

Ich nicht! Is ja nix weiter passiert.

Der Oppa war genug gestraft, weil durch das Rammen so schön das Blech durch den Lack geblitzt hat. Die heutigen Kombipedale sind ja soooo schön griffig und stabil...


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Jaaa...




Klasse geschrieben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (22. Oktober 2009)

mit das Dämlichste was ich bisher hier gelesen habe ...


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2009)

gehört wohl nicht unbedingt in diese Rubrik, aber: Tolle Story


----------



## Kettenglied (22. Oktober 2009)

> hab ich dem rasenden Rentner dann meinen Perso zur Feststellung meiner Identität geliehen





> Was lernen wir daraus?




Das man seinen Personalausweis nicht an fremde Personen verleiht?  Wieso hast du denn das gemacht? Entweder gleich die Polizei her oder gar nicht. Wenn da im Nachhinein irgendein "Zeuge" eine Falschaussage gegen dich macht hast du verratzt.


----------



## Büüche (22. Oktober 2009)

Eben das meine ich.

Du hast zwar recht mit dem Urlaubstag usw.
Aber zu deiner persönlichen Sicherheit in Bezug auf Folgen hätte ich die Polizei gerufen.
Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind bei uns manchmal zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, leider.


----------



## st-bike (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin eine ziemliche steile Forstautobahn mit losem Schotter runter und hatte aus verständlichen Gründen keine Hand für die Klingel frei, also habe ich die Lippen gespitzt und gepfiffen. Darauf kam:

"Das ist seine Klingel."


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Das man seinen Personalausweis nicht an fremde Personen verleiht?  Wieso hast du denn das gemacht? Entweder gleich die Polizei her oder gar nicht. Wenn da im Nachhinein irgendein "Zeuge" eine Falschaussage gegen dich macht hast du verratzt.



Wie schon gesagt: Gehört eigentlich nicht hierhin. Soll ja schließlich ein Fred zur Belustigung sein.

Trotzdem noch n Paar Worte dazu, dann is aber auch gut...

@büüche und Kettenglied:

Warum habe ich das gemacht und meine persönliche Sicherheit nicht durch das abwarten des Eintreffens der Polizei erhöht?

Relativ einfach zu beantworten:

Weil dann diese Art von Menschen genau das kriegen, was sie wollen. Irgendwas ist in ihrem Leben schief gelaufen. Sie fühlen sich klein, machtlos, schlecht behandelt. Sie führen mit ihrem Handeln immer wieder solche Situationen herbei (oft unbewusst), in der (ebenso unbewussten Hoffnung), es DIESES MAL besser hinzukriegen, dieses Mal "Gerechtigkeit" zu erfahren. Jedes Mal wird die Demütigung schlimmer, weil ihr Verhalten immer irrationaler wird. Klingt verrückt? Ist es auch!

Fast immer, wenn euch im Wald oder sonstwo jemand schräg anmacht (wie man es hier dutzendfach lesen kann) und ihr denkt "hä? Wat war dat denn?" geht es um sowas. 

Ein zweiter Punkt ist folgender: Wenn zwei genervte Kleinstadtsherrifs von ihrer Pausenstulle weggerufen werden und sehen sich dann einem gepflegten, empörten Rentnerehepaar und zwei ungekämmten Bikern, denen noch die Tannennadeln von der Übernachtung im Wald in den Klamotten hängen, gegenüber, was meinst du, wie sich dann die Chancen erhöhen, dein Recht zu bekommen?

Ehrlich, ich verdiene mein Geld Tag für Tag mit dem Umgang mit -sagen wir mal- interessanten Leuten. Da ist mir dann wenigstens im Urlaub ein gepflegtes Frühstück einfach lieber. Ich lasse mich einfach nicht vor den Karren solcher verwirrter, letztlich bedauernswerter Menschen spannen. Schon lange nicht, wenn mich niemand dafür bezahlt 

Bisher bin ich mit dieser Linie immer gut gefahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2009)

peace  bruder 

ich hab nix mehr zu sagen ausser :

"für nen dildo ist "befreidigend" eine bessere note als gut "

dieter bohlen


----------



## atlas (23. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Gehört eigentlich nicht hierhin. Soll ja schließlich ein Fred zur Belustigung sein.
> 
> Trotzdem noch n Paar Worte dazu, dann is aber auch gut...
> 
> ...





Hallo

Wenn Dies wirklich deine Lebenseinstellung ist,zieh ich den Hut vor dir bis zum Boden.Mit der Ansichtsweise hast du m.E. völlig Recht.
Würde unserer Gesellschaft gut zu Gesicht stehen und viele Probleme (welche man im Moment für unlösbar hält) erst gar nicht endstehen lassen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## tommyboy (23. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Gehört eigentlich nicht hierhin. Soll ja schließlich ein Fred zur Belustigung sein.
> 
> Trotzdem noch n Paar Worte dazu, dann is aber auch gut...
> 
> ...



Amen.

So mache ich das auch.
Dumme Leute ignorieren, den Intelligenten zuhören.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## sramx9 (23. Oktober 2009)

es hilft gar nichts wenn man sich sich von einem unfallort entfernt, die polizei dann dem dummen zuhört und der "intelligente" nichts zu sagen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (23. Oktober 2009)

Dazu muss die Polizei erstmal da sein. 
Folgte auf extos Abwesenheit keine Anzeige, dann schließe ich daraus, dass keine Polizei mehr kam.


----------



## sramx9 (23. Oktober 2009)

"Als Abschluss der Geschichte hab' ich ein Paar Wochen später Post von meinem Lieblingsbrieffreund dem Staatsanwalt bekommen....."

Habe es deswegen so interpretiert, dass sie da - oder zumindest im spiel war.


----------



## MO_Thor (23. Oktober 2009)

Ah, sorry. Der Part seiner Story ging an mir vorbei. 
Dann ham die Rentner angezeigt. Aber bisher beläuft sich alles auf Darstellung und Gegendarstellung, also gibts keinen Grund zur Sorge...


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Dann ham die Rentner angezeigt. Aber bisher beläuft sich alles auf Darstellung und Gegendarstellung, also gibts keinen Grund zur Sorge...



Genau so sieht's aus!


----------



## Harvester (23. Oktober 2009)

Und wie oft hat man hier schon lesen müssen, das jemand nach nen Unfall sich nur kurz geschüttelt hat und scheinbar war alles ok. Zuhause kam dann das Gejammer weil der LRS hin war oder ähnliches. Trotzdem Hut ab vor deiner Einstellung, ich würde bei sowas nen halben Herzklabaster bekommen vor Wut.


----------



## tommyboy (23. Oktober 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> es hilft gar nichts wenn man sich sich von einem unfallort entfernt, die polizei dann dem dummen zuhört und der "intelligente" nichts zu sagen hat



Sie waren zu zweit. Aussage gegen Aussage. Der Rentner hat keine Polizei geholt und er hatte im den Perso gegegeben. Inwieweit das jetzt Entfernen vom Unfallort ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Soll er den ganzen Tag da stehen?

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2009)

@ harvester:

Wie oft hast du dich schon ganz allein auf's Maul gelegt? Die Pelle weg, die Karre an irgend ner teuren Stelle verbogen...
Ich hab mir z.B. auf ner kniffligen Abfahrt (falls das jemandem was sagt: Auf'm Grenzweg im Deister) ein sündteures Vorderrad an nem altehrwürdigen preußisch/westfälischen Grenzstein geschrottet, weil ich nicht auf den Trail geachtet hab', sondern auf die Bike-Kumpels, die unten in der Kompression etwas veranstaltet haben, dass sich erst bei näherem Hinsehen von nem gepflegten Gang-Bang unterscheiden ließ. Wer ist denn da verantwortlich? Der olle Preußenkönig aus dem 18. Jahrhundert, der die doofen Dingeer da eingebuddelt hat? Die Jungs vom Dilletantenstadel (tschuldigung Hoermchen ) die unten unfreiwillig übereinander hergefallen sind, oder ich selbst, der feixend aber blind auf's historische Grenzgut gebraten bin?

Ich finde es schwierig, wenn man immer versucht, sich abzusichern und - wenn's schief geht - jemanden für sein Unglück verantwortlich oder - noch besser - haftbar zu machen. Wenn wir Biken, tun wir was gefährliches. Da kommt es schon mal vor, dass wir an die Erde klatschen, nen dummen Spruch kriegen oder was auf's Maul (wenn's gaaanz hart kommt). So what?

Das hier ist ein freies Land (entgegen vieler anderslautender Meinungen). Jeder kann sich ja auch dafür entscheiden, anstatt durch den Wald zu Bügeln, einem gescheiten Rommé-Club beizutreten 

Außerdem, mal ehrlich: Was wär' denn das Leben, wenn wir uns wirklich immer und überall absichern würden? Strunzlangweilig und trotzdem unglaublich anstrengend...

Außerdem gäb's dann die Ganzen Annekdoten in diesem Fred nicht


----------



## sramx9 (23. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Sie waren zu zweit. Aussage gegen Aussage. Der Rentner hat keine Polizei geholt und er hatte im den Perso gegegeben. Inwieweit das jetzt Entfernen vom Unfallort ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Soll er den ganzen Tag da stehen?
> 
> Ciao und Gruss,
> Tommaso



Es bleibt dir unbelassen diese Vorgehensweise das nächste Mal nachzuahmen.
Ich finde nur, dass sie nicht uneingeschränkte Zustimmung erfahren muss.


----------



## tommyboy (23. Oktober 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Es bleibt dir unbelassen diese Vorgehensweise das nächste Mal nachzuahmen.
> Ich finde nur, dass sie nicht uneingeschränkte Zustimmung erfahren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Die Jungs vom Dilletantenstadel (tschuldigung Hoermchen ) die unten unfreiwillig übereinander hergefallen sind, oder ich selbst, der feixend aber blind auf's historische Grenzgut gebraten bin?



schuld hat ganz klar homer  . 
hätte er sich nicht so dämlich angestellt, wär ich nicht über den lenker gegangen und du nicht gegen den preußischen grenzstein gefahren


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Sie waren zu zweit. Aussage gegen Aussage. Der Rentner hat keine Polizei geholt und er hatte im den Perso gegegeben. Inwieweit das jetzt Entfernen vom Unfallort ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Soll er den ganzen Tag da stehen?
> 
> Ciao und Gruss,
> Tommaso



So wie ich das rauslese haben die Rentner sehr wohl die Polizei gerufen. Die sind nur nicht gleich gekommen bzw. erst später als er dann schon weg war.



			
				exto schrieb:
			
		

> Weil dann diese Art von Menschen genau das kriegen, was sie wollen.



Oh, ich finde das du genau DAS getan hast. Besser wäre gewesen wenn du ihnen gezeigt hättest das es eben nicht so einfach ist mit "bei der Polizei anzeigen, man kanns ja mal probieren".
Ich hätte denen sauber eine reingwürgt. So wie du es gemacht hast fühlen sie sich jetzt mit Sicherheit noch im Recht. Und passieren tut ihnen gar nix.



> Irgendwas ist in ihrem Leben schief gelaufen. Sie fühlen sich klein, machtlos, schlecht behandelt.


Glaub ich nicht. Denen ist langweilig, mehr nicht. Machtlos fühlen sie sich auch nicht, man kann ja die Polizei holen bei bedarf. Und wenn nix draus wird klappt es halt beim nächsten Mal.
Wie gesagt, wenn du nächstes mal noch ein zweites Rentner Ehepaar hast die sich auf die Seite ihrer Altersgenossen schlagen steht eben nicht mehr Aussage gegen Aussage.

Klein fühlen? Ganz sicher nicht!




			
				sramx9 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt dir unbelassen diese Vorgehensweise das nächste Mal nachzuahmen.
> Ich finde nur, dass sie nicht uneingeschränkte Zustimmung erfahren muss.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## stumpi87 (24. Oktober 2009)

Gestern bin ich mit dem Freerider aufm Weg zum Spot an 3 kleinen Jungs vorbeigefahren.
Sagt der eine zu seinen Freunden als ich auf sie zu fahre: Kuck mal ein Motorrad mit Fahrradantrieb! ^^


----------



## tommyboy (24. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> So wie ich das rauslese haben die Rentner sehr wohl die Polizei gerufen. Die sind nur nicht gleich gekommen bzw. erst später als er dann schon weg war.



1089

Das ist jetzt aber mal mein letzter Post zu dem Thema. Die Bullen kamen wohl nicht, obwohl der Rentner sie gerufen hatte, oder sie kamen sehr spät. Either way, wenn man die Personalien hinterlässt, kann wohl von Flucht keine Rede sein. Sicherlich hat man dann die schlechteren Argumente, weil man ja nicht Vorort ist, aber er war ja nicht alleine auf dem Rad unterwegs.

Regt Euch mal ab, dass Leben ist schon kompliziert genug.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## sramx9 (24. Oktober 2009)

Genau - will wieder Sprüche lesen und schmunzeln


----------



## Machlovio (24. Oktober 2009)

Büüche schrieb:


> Ähm, moment. Der olle Sack rammt die VORSETZLICH mit dem AUTO.
> Da hätte ich an deiner Stelle aber die Polizei geholt und ihn angezeigt.
> Dem gehört eins vorn Latz. Realitätsfremd bis hinten gegen.



Ja! http://www.gforum.tv/board/1030536-post1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (24. Oktober 2009)

Erneute Führerscheinprüfung ab ca. 60-70 und gut is. Jungen Menschen werden hier aus beinahe gleichen Gründen schließlich auch Hürden auferlegt...
Dazu fielen mir noch mindestens zwei weitere Geschichten ein, die mir aus meinem weiteren Bekanntenkreis zugetragen wurden. Diese Geschichten sind aber das Gegenteil von lustig und unterhaltsam.

Also, wieder zurück zum eigentlichen "Zielobjekt", ... ähm - Thema:


----------



## Vidar (24. Oktober 2009)

bei mir gabs mal nen fall, da hat ne omma absichtlich ihren hund (freilaufend) auf eine radlerin "gehetzt", diese fiel darauf, brach sich einen zeh und das bike hat auch was abbekommen
die herbeigerufene polizei meinte die junge dame hätte doch einfach mehr abstand halten können und fertig war
eine woche darauf bekam ein bekannter eine anzeige weil er seinen hund zum stöckchenwerfen für kurze zeit von der leine gelost hatte 
die omma ließ ihren hund in einem wohngebiet in spielplatznähe frei laufen, der bekannte auf einem abgeerntetem feld
vor zirka 4 wochen habe ich erlebt, wie eine rentnerin einem inlineskater die benutzung des fahradweges(führt über felder und durch wälder und ist so geringfrequentiert, dass man da fast nie irgendjemanden trifft) verbieten wollte

ich hab nichts gegen rentner, aber dieses sheriff-getue nervt mich echt


----------



## fuzzball (24. Oktober 2009)

Vidar schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gegen rentner, aber dieses sheriff-getue nervt mich echt



klar sind das oft Rentner, aber nicht nur, wurde neulich von einem endt Tennie mit seinem Reiskocher angemault ich würde zwei Parkplätze blockieren; als ich ihn darüber aufgeklärt hatte, dass das *meine* Parkplätze wären und er trotzdem nicht aufgehört, bin ich weggegangen, man muss sich mit solchem Pöbel & Gesocks nicht abgeben.
Sind vermutlich immer Leute mit einem besonderen Geltungsbedürfnis.


----------



## rave86 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hättest den Jungspund einfach wegjagen müssen =)

Heute auf einer Tour musst ich doch echt von jemandem hören der so ein Baumarkt-Rappelgerät fährt "ist das ein scheiss Bike!!" Ich hab nicht schlecht geguckt und dem Kerl nur gesagt das meine Federgabel soviel kost wie dem sein ganzen bike =) 

Danach wars ganz vorbei und er wollte mich mal aufklären das mein Cube LTD der letzte mist wäre...

gibt also auch "Biker" die einfach nur dumm sind


----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2009)

naja das dein bike teuer is schön und gut .. teuer ncht glecih gut






in dem fall aber schon


----------



## rave86 (24. Oktober 2009)

das hab ich auch gedacht...

bei einer anderen Tour wo ich mich mit jemandem getroffen hatte (hatte ca 30km anfahrt mit dem Auto, Bike aufm Dach) meinten zwei leut "wie wär es denn mal mit selber fahren??!!"


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin gestern in SN den Fliederberg hoch (getrennter Fussgänger-Radweg). 2 Frauen und 1 Mann mit neuem Iphone in der Hand gehen verteilt über beide Spuren. Habe mich bemerkbar gemacht, sie drehten sich auch um, aber aus dem Weg ist niemand gegangen. Die wolltens wohl wissen. Ich hab denn auf Volltritt geschaltet, und im Moment des Vorbeirutschens ist das Iphone dem Besitzer aus der Hand gerutscht, flog noch ca. 5-6 m neben mir her bevor es auf den Asphalt schlug und sich in seine Einzelteile auflöste... Er hat das Maul aufgemacht, in dem Moment bin ich schlagartig angehalten und noch beim absteigen sind die 3 weggerannt... LOL

Heute war so ein KFZler mit Kind(!) unterwegs, welcher sehr rücksichtslos fuhr (ausbremsen, schneiden etc.) Ich habe ihn verfolgt, sein Auto gefunden und abgelichtet. Kann man nicht eine regionale Rubrik mit KFZ-Kennzeichen auffälliger KFZler aufmachen? Ich bin mir sicher das es meist immer die selben sind.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2009)

jetzt gibts 3 Leute mehr mit schlechtem Eindruch der MTB'ler auffer Welt


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (24. Oktober 2009)

Das ist mir sowas von egal, wer nicht hören/sehen will muss eben fühlen!


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Oktober 2009)

depp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (24. Oktober 2009)

was kauft man sich auch ein iphone... mit meinem nokia 5110 hab ich damals in der mittagspause mit den schulkollegen noch fußball gespielt und es war unkaputtbar


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich auch an einige MTBler erinnern, welche den Radweg dichtgemacht haben als ich mit RR vorbei wollte. Der an der Strassenseite wurde von mir direkt auf die Bundesstrasse gedrückt... Ich bin kein Freund von Gewalt, ABER irgendwo hörts auf.


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2009)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> ... Ich bin kein Freund von Gewalt...



Hmmmm...


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Oktober 2009)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> und im Moment des Vorbeirutschens ist das Iphone dem Besitzer aus der Hand gerutscht, flog noch ca. 5-6 m neben mir her bevor es auf den Asphalt schlug und sich in seine Einzelteile auflöste... Er hat das Maul aufgemacht, in dem Moment bin ich schlagartig angehalten und noch beim absteigen sind die 3 weggerannt... LOL




 Oh nein! Das ist der böse Handy-Entsperrer! Bloß weg hier!


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Oktober 2009)

die erleuchtung bekommt er bis er mal an nen richtigen gerät....der ihn dann durch seine speichen flechtet.


----------



## rave86 (24. Oktober 2009)

seit ihr alle engel oder was? würde es euch gefallen wenn nicht platz gemacht wird obwol man sich bemerkbar macht??!! 

ich sehe es genauso, hat er pech gehabt mit seinem scheiss i-phone. ein schritt rüber und die sache wäre ohne zwischenfälle ausgegangen. Und wenn dann mal irgendeiner was in die speichen hauen sollte muss er mit den folgen rechnen die passieren! von der Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung und eingriff in den Straßenverkehr mal abgesehen


----------



## invincible (24. Oktober 2009)

Wenn jemand provozierend keinen Platz macht donner ich auch schon gern mal ohne Abstand vorbei. Das kommt aber auch immer auf die Situation an! Bei ner Mutter mit Kind mach ich sowas sicher nicht. Obwohl gerade die es oft provozieren, ob bewusst oder nicht. Bei ner Bande Halbstarker, die denken sie könnten wie sie wollen, gibts Kette rechts und ab.


----------



## Vidar (24. Oktober 2009)

das mit den baumarktbikes kenn ich, jemand mit einem 28" bike von real,- 
mit mtb-look und y-stahlrahmen, meinte sein bike sei mit sicherheit leichter als meins (meins: ca. 9,...kilo) und er hat seins auch getunt, und er weiß was da günstig ist und "bezahlt keine 100 für ne federgabel" zum Beispiel hat er sich conti tourride raufgezogen und die kosten nur ... und damit ist er in der Stadt auf jeden fall schneller     dazu hab ich dann einfach mal garnichts gesagt und bin gleich weiter, da lohnt eine diskussion echt nicht
ein klassiker ist auch "man sieht ja schick aus" ich darauf: "willst mal anheben?"
"wieso?" "boah ist ja total leicht, ist das nen carbonrahmen?" ich: "nur nen paar teile, der rahmen aber nicht"
"achso na denn, ich dachte schon wäre was ordentliches/gutes/teueres"


----------



## sl720sc (24. Oktober 2009)

sehe schon die bild schlagzeile,radfahrer läuft amok und verprügelt gruppe schüler eine schule für gehörlose.
ich fahre ja auch viel rad,aber solche geschichten passieren mir nicht.vielleicht suche ich aucht nicht verzweifelt genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (25. Oktober 2009)

> radfahrer läuft amok und verprügelt gruppe schüler eine schule für gehörlose.



Soviel zum Thema Schule.


----------



## sl720sc (25. Oktober 2009)

ist nicht schlimm,bin froh wenn ich die nachtschicht überlebe


----------



## mother lode (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe, die habe ich nicht schonmal reingestellt:

Man kennt das ja - die Bahn fährt langsam in den Bahnhof ein und vor jeder Tür bilden sich vor dem Öffnen bereits dichte Trauben von Menschen, obwohl sehr gut abzusehen ist, daß aus dem Zug mindestens ebensoviele auch aussteigen wollen. Im konkreten Fall stand ich mit meinem Rad mal zum Aussteigen bereit an der automatischen Tür. 
Ein Mann konnte es nicht abwarten als sich die Tür öffnete und wollte in den Zug stürmen. Dabei drängte er sich an meiner rechten Seite unsanft vorbei und schob mich zur Seite. Zu dumm für ihn, daß ich mein Fahrrad genau auf dieser Seite geschultert hatte. Ich mußte nur eine kleine Drehung mit dem Oberkörper ausführen, um sicherzustellen, daß er mit seiner hellen Jacke schön an der gut geölten Kette entlangstreifte. Dann bin ich ausgestiegen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Oktober 2009)

nächstes mal dann einfach so:


----------



## kio2608 (25. Oktober 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> nächstes mal dann einfach so:



sicherlich sehr sehr giel anzuschauen, aber, garantiert gefaked. der wartet ja nur darauf zutreten zu können....


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (25. Oktober 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> sicherlich sehr sehr giel anzuschauen, aber, garantiert gefaked. der wartet ja nur darauf zutreten zu können....



Ähm...wenn ich nicht falsch liege drüfte das Jean-Claude Van Damme sein - müsste also aus 'nem Film sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Oktober 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ähm...wenn ich nicht falsch liege drüfte das Jean-Claude Van Damme sein - müsste also aus 'nem Film sein...



Quatsch. Das ist HandyEntsperrer. Ich erkenn ihn wieder.


----------



## kio2608 (25. Oktober 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ähm...wenn ich nicht falsch liege drüfte das Jean-Claude Van Damme sein - müsste also aus 'nem Film sein...



eine gewisse ähnlichkeit kann man nicht abstreiten...aber, das bild ist wohl zu klein um genaueres zu sagen...


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (25. Oktober 2009)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> Bin gestern in SN den Fliederberg hoch (getrennter Fussgänger-Radweg). 2 Frauen und 1 Mann mit neuem Iphone in der Hand gehen verteilt über beide Spuren. Habe mich bemerkbar gemacht, sie drehten sich auch um, aber aus dem Weg ist niemand gegangen. Die wolltens wohl wissen. Ich hab denn auf Volltritt geschaltet, und im Moment des Vorbeirutschens ist das Iphone dem Besitzer aus der Hand gerutscht, flog noch ca. 5-6 m neben mir her bevor es auf den Asphalt schlug und sich in seine Einzelteile auflöste... Er hat das Maul aufgemacht, in dem Moment bin ich schlagartig angehalten und noch beim absteigen sind die 3 weggerannt... LOL.



Dämliches Ar*******. Hast du ne Ahnung wie viel das Gerät kostet? Ob du's gut findest hin oder her, aber muss so mutwillige Zerstörung sein? GUt, er hat dir nicht den Weg frei gemacht, aber dafür seine Habseligkeiten zu zerstören halte ich bei weitem nicht für den richtigen Weg!

Muss JENSeits da auch Recht geben - jetzt gibts wieder mehr, die schlecht über MTBler reden und noch mehr werden ähnlich reagieren und keinen Platz machen. Toll Bist echt n geiler Typ!

Zu dem Clip: Ja, sieht stark nach Jean-Claude aus. Wirkt zumindest von den Bewegungen und dem Gesicht her so.

MfG
Patrick


----------



## kio2608 (25. Oktober 2009)

naja. er ht das iPhone ja nicht kaputt gemacht. der besitzer hat es nur vor Schreck ( obwohl er ja angekündigt war) fallen gelassen.


----------



## eightball28 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also Jean Claude ist das nicht...............der Typ ist viel zu jung und in seinen alten Filmen gab es solche Szenen nicht.

Radfahren in der Stadt und Iphones Kaputt machen hat für mich nichts mit MTB zutun.


----------



## black soul (25. Oktober 2009)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> Heute war so ein KFZler mit Kind(!) unterwegs, welcher sehr rücksichtslos fuhr (ausbremsen, schneiden etc.) Ich habe ihn verfolgt, sein Auto gefunden und abgelichtet. Kann man nicht eine regionale Rubrik mit KFZ-Kennzeichen auffälliger KFZler aufmachen? Ich bin mir sicher das es meist immer die selben sind.




  hast du sonst nix zu tun ?


----------



## schwarzes dawes (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn mir auf der straße ein ignoranter radfahrer keinen platz macht obwohl ich mich vorher höflich bemerkbar gemacht habe, donner ich auch schon gern mal ohne abstand vorbei. oder ich niete ihn einfach um. das ist mir sowas von egal, wer nicht hören/sehen will muss eben fühlen. hat er pech gehabt mit seinem scheiss fahrrad. wäre er ein bißchen weiter am straßenrand oder besser noch auf dem radweg gefahren, wäre die sache ohne zwischenfälle ausgegangen. wie man in den wald reinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus. 
iphones sind dabei wirklich das geringste was kaputt geht. dafür habe ich meinen pajero mit einem extrastabilen bullenfänger nachrüsten lassen.
...


----------



## Onur-9O (25. Oktober 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> sicherlich sehr sehr giel anzuschauen, aber, garantiert gefaked. der wartet ja nur darauf zutreten zu können....


nein das vid ist kein fake

Hier kannste das Original sehen: Klick mich

Der hat heute bestimmt immernoch Kopfweh...


----------



## marcx (25. Oktober 2009)

schwarzes dawes schrieb:


> wenn mir auf der straße ein ignoranter radfahrer keinen platz macht obwohl ich mich vorher höflich bemerkbar gemacht habe, donner ich auch schon gern mal ohne abstand vorbei. oder ich niete ihn einfach um. das ist mir sowas von egal, wer nicht hören/sehen will muss eben fühlen. hat er pech gehabt mit seinem scheiss fahrrad. wäre er ein bißchen weiter am straßenrand oder besser noch auf dem radweg gefahren, wäre die sache ohne zwischenfälle ausgegangen. wie man in den wald reinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus.
> iphones sind dabei wirklich das geringste was kaputt geht. dafür habe ich meinen pajero mit einem extrastabilen bullenfänger nachrüsten lassen.
> ...



Das ist aber auch das mindeste!! Eigentlich müsste man die Leute die keinen Platz machen verfolgen und dann Abends an der S-Bahn Haltestelle mit nem posthumen Bundesverdienstkreuz auszeichnen..

SCNR

leute gibts..
Wer Ironie findet..


----------



## MO_Thor (25. Oktober 2009)

Bezüglich Ignoranz und dergleichen:
Auf meinem Rückweg von der Arbeit nach Hause muss ich durch mindestens zwei Parkanlagen und über diverse, sehr schlecht ausgeleuchtete Radwege. 75% der mir entgegenkommenden Radler haben kein Licht und ziehen sich auch noch dunkel an - und bellen mir dann vorzugsweise ein
"Ey, du Arsch, du blendest!!"
entgegen. Das ist dann schon arg dämlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (25. Oktober 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> "Ey, du Arsch, du blendest!!"



Dann stell Dein Licht so ein, das es auf den Weg leuchtet und nicht in die Gesichter der Entgegenkommenden.


----------



## MO_Thor (25. Oktober 2009)

Tut es. Schließlich will ich was sehen.


----------



## safe (26. Oktober 2009)

Hm.. also heut war ich mit meinem Cousin 'n bissl durch'n Wald gefahre, ich auf'm Rad, er mit seinem Motorrad. Grummelt da so 'ne alte Dame, radschiebenderweise "Mit'm Motorrad durch'n Wald!" Hab ich ihr nachgerufen "Klar, macht Spaß!"

Oder - ein paar Wochen her, ich auf dem Weg nachhause nach der Arbeit, fahr am See lang, und da kommt mir eine Frau mit Hund entgegen. Der Hund war ganz brav, ist schön zur Seite gegangen, sie nicht. Der Weg ist ca. 1,5m breit, und sie geht voll in der Mitte, eigentlich schon mehr auf meiner Seite, also weich ich natürlich aus, so daß ich fast die Böschung in's Wasser runterrutsche. Als ich direkt neben ihr bin, bellt sie mich an (SIE, nicht der Hund!) Ich hab nen Slide hingelegt, bin ihr hinterher, und hab sie dann ganz ruhig gefragt "Brauchen Sie 'nen Psychiater? Ich kenn da 'nen guten." Sie: "..."


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2009)

safe schrieb:


> Hm.. also heut war ich mit meinem Cousin 'n bissl durch'n Wald gefahre, ich auf'm Rad, *er mit seinem Motorrad.* Grummelt da so 'ne alte Dame, radschiebenderweise "Mit'm Motorrad durch'n Wald!" Hab ich ihr nachgerufen "Klar, macht Spaß!"





Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass euch lustigen Gesellen bald mal der 'Richtige' begegnet.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. Oktober 2009)

William Foster schrieb:


> Dann stell Dein Licht so ein, das es auf den Weg leuchtet und nicht in die Gesichter der Entgegenkommenden.



Sowas passiert auch mit ner Ixon von Busch&Müller und die Blenden dann auch nur weil die Typen vorher total im Dunklen fahren.

Ansonsten: Motorrad im Wald ist wirklich verboten... Experte -.-
und auch das vollschnauzen von militanten Fußgängern bringt rein gar nichts. Man kann einige wenige fragen wieso sie das machen und über die Rechtslage aufklären (in Bundesländern ohne verdammte 2m Regel)


----------



## radastir (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## tommyboy (26. Oktober 2009)

safe schrieb:


> Hm.. also heut war ich mit meinem Cousin 'n bissl durch'n Wald gefahre, ich auf'm Rad, er mit seinem Motorrad. Grummelt da so 'ne alte Dame, radschiebenderweise "Mit'm Motorrad durch'n Wald!" Hab ich ihr nachgerufen "Klar, macht Spaß!"



Mit dem Motorrad durch den Wald...

Selten dämlich.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## 4mate (26. Oktober 2009)

Kombiniere Shuttle-Service. War es ein Elektro-Motorrad?!


----------



## bastl-axel (26. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Kollegen drücke ich hiermit mein Beileid aus, aber was manche (pubertäre?) hier loslassen?! Jetzt verstehe ich auch immer mehr die Streckensperrungen. Downhill und Sprünge in Greifweite, nicht Sichtweite, von Fußgängern. Geht es sonst noch gut? Aber das Maul aufreissen, wenn mal einer auf dem Radweg parkt?! Ich fahre MTB nur im Wald und in den Bergen und es sind in der Mehrheit die Radfahrer, welche sich unsozial verhalten. Versetzt euch mal in die Lage der Wanderer oder Spaziergänger, vor allem, wenn sie älter sind.Da kommt denen auf einem schulterbreitem Weg ein MTB mit Speed entgegen, Sollen die jetzt in den Abgrund springen? Ich ,z.B., halte notfalls an und lasse die Leute vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (26. Oktober 2009)

safe schrieb:


> Hm.. also heut war ich mit meinem Cousin 'n bissl durch'n Wald gefahre, ich auf'm Rad, er mit seinem Motorrad. Grummelt da so 'ne alte Dame, radschiebenderweise "Mit'm Motorrad durch'n Wald!" Hab ich ihr nachgerufen "Klar, macht Spaß!"



Motorrad? Wald? Seid ihr weich in der Birne? Falls Führerschein vorhanden -> schnipp-schnapp.




> Oder - ein paar Wochen her, ich auf dem Weg nachhause nach der Arbeit, fahr am See lang, und da kommt mir eine Frau mit Hund entgegen. Der Hund war ganz brav, ist schön zur Seite gegangen, sie nicht. Der Weg ist ca. 1,5m breit, und sie geht voll in der Mitte, eigentlich schon mehr auf meiner Seite, also weich ich natürlich aus, so daß ich fast die Böschung in's Wasser runterrutsche. Als ich direkt neben ihr bin, bellt sie mich an (SIE, nicht der Hund!) Ich hab nen Slide hingelegt, bin ihr hinterher, und hab sie dann ganz ruhig gefragt "Brauchen Sie 'nen Psychiater? Ich kenn da 'nen guten." Sie: "..."


...als du direkt neben ihr warst hast du nen Slide hingelegt und bist ihr hinterher?  .........du hast also eine Frau verfolgt die zu Fuß war und sowieso schon direkt neben dir war? wooow....


----------



## safe (26. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Motorrad? Wald? Seid ihr weich in der Birne? Falls Führerschein vorhanden -> schnipp-schnapp.



Das ist scho klar..



Kettenglied schrieb:


> ...als du direkt neben ihr warst hast du nen Slide hingelegt und bist ihr hinterher?  .........du hast also eine Frau verfolgt die zu Fuß war und sowieso schon direkt neben dir war? wooow....



naja, 'n paar Meter weiter war ich  halt schon. Musste mich ja erstmal wieder vor dem Wasser retten.


Hab da noch ein, von der Arbeit heute. Mit meinem vollbeladenen Postrad (ca. 90kg + meine 65) vor einem Altersheim, da bin ich ganz lässig im Slalom um Büsche, Zäune und Bänke rumgesurft. Am Briefkasten angekommen, sagt eine ältere Dame ganz erstaunt zu mir "Sie haben das aber gut unter Kontrolle!" Fand ich echt niedlich


----------



## maxxor (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie krass du bist.


----------



## Kettenglied (26. Oktober 2009)

> Hab da noch ein, von der Arbeit heute. Mit meinem vollbeladenen Postrad (ca. 90kg + meine 65) vor einem Altersheim, da bin ich ganz lässig im Slalom um Büsche, Zäune und Bänke rumgesurft. Am Briefkasten angekommen, sagt eine ältere Dame ganz erstaunt zu mir "Sie haben das aber gut unter Kontrolle!" Fand ich echt niedlich


50 Jahre jünger und sie hätte nix zu dir gesagt


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2009)

safe schrieb:


> meine 65 Kg



Rob oder Hämpfling?


----------



## black soul (26. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Motorrad? Wald? Seid ihr weich in der Birne? Falls Führerschein vorhanden -> schnipp-schnapp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...als du direkt neben ihr warst hast du nen Slide hingelegt und bist ihr hinterher?  .........du hast also eine Frau verfolgt die zu Fuß war und sowieso schon direkt neben dir war? wooow....




das verstehst du nicht, das ist ein HELD!! aber einer von ganz harten.


@safe
warum bist du nicht einfach auf der anderen seite vorbeigefahren, oder ist da auch wasser ?
solche vollpfosten wie du versauen 1000 anderen bikern den ruf, schon mal daran gedacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Targut (26. Oktober 2009)

safe schrieb:


> Hm.. also heut war ich mit meinem Cousin 'n bissl durch'n Wald gefahre, ich auf'm Rad, er mit seinem Motorrad. Grummelt da so 'ne alte Dame, radschiebenderweise "Mit'm Motorrad durch'n Wald!" Hab ich ihr nachgerufen "Klar, macht Spaß!"
> 
> Oder - ein paar Wochen her, ich auf dem Weg nachhause nach der Arbeit, fahr am See lang, und da kommt mir eine Frau mit Hund entgegen. Der Hund war ganz brav, ist schön zur Seite gegangen, sie nicht. Der Weg ist ca. 1,5m breit, und sie geht voll in der Mitte, eigentlich schon mehr auf meiner Seite, also weich ich natürlich aus, so daß ich fast die Böschung in's Wasser runterrutsche. Als ich direkt neben ihr bin, bellt sie mich an (SIE, nicht der Hund!) Ich hab nen Slide hingelegt, bin ihr hinterher, und hab sie dann ganz ruhig gefragt "Brauchen Sie 'nen Psychiater? Ich kenn da 'nen guten." Sie: "..."


 
Vollidiot.


----------



## iceCalt (26. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> das verstehst du nicht, das ist ein HELD!! aber einer von ganz harten.
> 
> 
> @safe
> ...



Steht doch da. Der Hund war auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Oktober 2009)

Targut schrieb:


> Vollidiot.



Jepp !!!


----------



## invincible (26. Oktober 2009)

Targut schrieb:


> Vollidiot.



Man kann Geschichten scheibar so und so sehen. Was war daran bitte idiotisch (Wenn geschehen wie beschrieben)? Das gemaule der Tusse? Ja.


----------



## Targut (26. Oktober 2009)

invincible schrieb:


> Man kann Geschichten scheibar so und so sehen. Was war daran bitte idiotisch (Wenn geschehen wie beschrieben)? Das gemaule der Tusse? Ja.


 Ich bezog mich nur auf den ersten Teil des Zitats,nur habe ich vergessen den zweiten rauszunehmen.
Verzeih mir.


----------



## black soul (26. Oktober 2009)

> Was war daran bitte idiotisch



absteigen und einen auf dicke  machen. und das auf der anderenseit kein platz zu fahren war, nimm ich ihm nicht ab. jedr hund geht da noch ein stück zur seite.


vielleicht solltest du auch den ersten teil lesen, motorrad und wald und ältere frau.
das zeugt nicht von sehr viel  toleranz,hirn, vernunft oder sonst was.


----------



## sl720sc (27. Oktober 2009)

> Brauchen Sie 'nen Psychiater? Ich kenn da 'nen guten


dann würdet ihr euch ja wieder über`n weg laufen,besser nicht


----------



## Deleted 121321 (27. Oktober 2009)

Neulich auf dem geteilten Rad/Fußweg in der Dunkelheit fahre ich einen Berg rauf und vor mir taucht ein älterer Herr auf der in der gleichen Richtung unterwegs ist wie ich.

Als mein Lichtkegel auf seiner höhe ist bleibt er stehen und schaut sich um. Dann geht er ncoh ein wenig weiter. Als ich dann endlich den Berg auf ihn eingeholt habe bleibt er wieder stehen und dreht sich nochmal um und meint:

Ungläubig: "Mensch, so ein Licht - und das ist doch ein Fahrrad!"
Ich freundlich: "Guten Abend!"
Er freundlich: "Guten Abend!"

Ich schätze er hat wohl früher mit dem Überholvorgang gerechnet.


----------



## mystahr (27. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> ...als du direkt neben ihr warst hast du nen Slide hingelegt und bist ihr hinterher?  .........du hast also eine Frau verfolgt die zu Fuß war und sowieso schon direkt neben dir war? wooow....


Wenns fürn Slide reicht war wohl zügig unterwegs und schon auf Distanz. 
Langsam fahren, Platz machen!? Wer sagt, dass du Vorfahrt hast. Vorallem wenn auch noch Hunde im Spiel sind. Aber lieber vorbeipreschen und auch noch rumschnauzen.


----------



## Harvester (27. Oktober 2009)

so, back to topic - ich will lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Oktober 2009)

Heute Abend wieder... ein Mädel aus der ersten Gruppe das mit dem Fahrrad entgegen kam:

Mädel: "Ooooh! Ich hab auch ein Licht!"
Mädel: "Ich hab auch ein Licht!!!!!!"
Mädel: "Guck doch mal!!!!!!!!!"

Jungs aus der zweiten Gruppe als ich an denen vorbei Fuhr:

Junge: "Achtung! Da kommt ein Auto!"
Junge: "Aber wir haben Vorfahrt!"


----------



## Kettenglied (28. Oktober 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Wenns fürn Slide reicht war wohl zügig unterwegs und schon auf Distanz.
> Langsam fahren, Platz machen!? Wer sagt, dass du Vorfahrt hast. Vorallem wenn auch noch Hunde im Spiel sind. Aber lieber vorbeipreschen und auch noch rumschnauzen.




....ICH??...... Lern doch erstmal richtig zu zitieren, mann mann mann.....


----------



## Bavragor (28. Oktober 2009)

Um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen:

Mein Opa gestern: (zeigt auf meine hintere Scheibenbremse)
"Ist das der Dynamo?"


----------



## NoPhantasy (28. Oktober 2009)

Is zwar kein Spruch aba cool

steh bei uns hinter der hauptschule(bin nich gefahrn) kommt auf einmal der hausmeister aus der tür und fragt :
was macht ihr hier mit den fahrrädern? (fands ja schon cool das er mich im plural angeredet hat ;das war ja früher nur den königen vorbehalten) 

ich: nichts

er nochmal: was macht ihr hier

ich:rumstehen

er: ihr dürft hier gar nicht hinter

ich: wieso

er: darum. und jetzt mach dich vom acker 

ich: und was ist wenn nicht 

er: dummer blick (sah nach ner Kuh aus die grad nen kind kriegt)

bin dann aber lieber abgehauen der sah nämlich nich grade nett aus
beim abgang hab ich dann noch nen schönen drift über seinen frischen rasen gemacht.

 konnt mir das grinsen so grad noch verkneifen
echt lachhaft


----------



## Solidrock1 (28. Oktober 2009)

NoPhantasy schrieb:


> beim abgang hab ich dann noch nen schönen drift über seinen frischen rasen gemacht.
> 
> konnt mir das grinsen so grad noch verkneifen
> echt lachhaft



Echt lachhaft ist dein Verhalten, damit hast Du seine Vorurteile gegenüber Bikern doch nur bestätigt!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Oktober 2009)

Solidrock1 schrieb:


> Echt lachhaft ist dein Verhalten, damit hast Du seine Vorurteile gegenüber Bikern doch nur bestätigt!



Wieso? War auch ein Biker in die Geschehnisse involviert? Habe nichts dergleichen gelesen...


----------



## mystahr (28. Oktober 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> ....ICH??...... Lern doch erstmal richtig zu zitieren, mann mann mann.....


Uiuiui, der erste Teil war auf das Zitat in meinem Beitrag bezogen der Zweite auf den Mitmenschen welchen du zitiertest.



NoPhantasy schrieb:


> steh bei uns hinter der hauptschule(bin nich gefahrn) kommt auf einmal der hausmeister aus der tür und fragt :


Welche du derzeit noch besuchst oder in Zukunft besuchen wirst? Oder bist du tatsächlich schon in dem Alter wo ich fragen kann "besucht hast"?


----------



## Nagah (28. Oktober 2009)

NoPhantasy schrieb:


> Is zwar kein Spruch aba cool
> 
> steh bei uns hinter der hauptschule(bin nich gefahrn) kommt auf einmal der hausmeister aus der tür und fragt :
> was macht ihr hier mit den fahrrädern? (fands ja schon cool das er mich im plural angeredet hat ;das war ja früher nur den königen vorbehalten)
> ...



Die Aktion war ganz grosser Bullshit. Mal ganz sachlich: 
Was wolltest du damit erreichen? 
Was denkst du hast du damit erreicht?

Ich wunder mich langsam echt nicht mehr über Sperrungen wenn ich hier in diesem Thread lese. Und da draussen gibts noch viel mehr die das Gleiche tun und es nicht schreiben...


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (28. Oktober 2009)

Kein FuÃvolk, aber ich fand es trotzdem wirklich lustig:

Ich kam heute von der Nachhilfe mit meinem Fahrrad zurÃ¼ck. Der Ort, wo ich zur Nachhilfe gehe ist 10km von meinem Heimatort entfernt. Ich bin gerade 3km gefahren, als plÃ¶tzlich ein Polizeiauto neben mir herfÃ¤hrt und ich Ã¼ber Lautsprecher gebeten werde anzuhalten. Es war noch hell (17:25 Uhr), also konnte es nicht an der fehlenden Beleuchtungsanlage liegen. Ich hab dann angehalten als auch direkt einer der beiden Polizisten mit seinem AlkoholprÃ¼fgerÃ¤t rauskommt. Ich dachte erstmal nur "What the hell?" und er fragte mich "Wir haben Verdacht, dass sie grÃ¶Ãere Mengen Alkohol zu sich genommen haben. WÃ¼rden sie bitte einmal hier hinein blasen?".
Ich war vÃ¶llig perplex und wusste gar nicht, wie er zu der Annahme kam. Ich habe hineingeblasen - natÃ¼rlich 0,0 Promille - wie auch sonst, das letzte Mal, dass ich was alkoholisches getrunken habe liegt bestimmt einen Monat zurÃ¼ck. Dann guckte er erstaunt auf das MessgerÃ¤t und sagte zu mir "Oh, entschuldigung. Wir hatten nur aufgrund ihrer Kleidung und ihrer Fahrweise den Eindruck, sie wÃ¤ren alkoholisiert herumgefahren.".
Zur Kleidung: Ich bin bei 10Â°C AuÃentemperatur mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose gefahren, wie ich es seit Anfang 2008 bisher fast immer mache. Und zur Fahrweise: Da war ein Anstieg und ich hatte keine Lust schnell zu fahren, also bin ich so im Zick-Zack hochgefahren, damit die SchrÃ¤ge kleiner ausfÃ¤llt :-D

Ich fand es alles in allem schon sehr witzig. Die dachten wohl echt "Keiner fÃ¤hrt bei dem Wetter mit kurzen Sachen rum, der hat sich bestimmt warm getrunken!". Man man manâ¦ Als die mich angehalten haben hatte ich echt Schiss, weil ich absolut gar keine Ahnung hatte, was die denn von mir wollten xD.

MfG
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie geil!!!!!!!!! 

Paßt doch gut in den Thread ... warst ja mit dem Drahtesel unterwegs!


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Oktober 2009)

endlich mal wieder was lustiges über das man sich nicht ärgern muss


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch mal etwas dünn angezogen über die NL/DE grenze gefahren und hab gas gegeben, weil mir kalt war. nach einer dramatischen verfolgungsjagd (hab sie nicht bemerkt) hat mich die polizei irgendwann gestellt und jeden winkel meines rucksacks ganz genau untersucht...


----------



## exto (28. Oktober 2009)

Mal ehrlich: Ich hab die Hauptschule schon seit 30 Jahren hinter mir, aber nem Hausmeister, der meine Frage nach dem "wieso" mit nem tiefschürfend-philosophischen "darum" beantwortet, würde ich eventuell auch nen Slide auf den manikürten Rasen legen. Allerdings würde ich mich vorher nach was effektivem wie nem V8 SUV oder ähnlichem umsehen.

So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, dass das hier der Fred für klugscheizzende, ordnungsfanatische Fossilien ist, denen nichts wichtiger ist, als recht zu haben, Recht zu sprechen und die unbefleckte Ehre der versammelten Bikerschaft zu bewahren, wie ne vergnatzte Mutter Oberin die jungfräulichkeit ihrer Novizinnen.

Besonders gern wird auf Usern rumgehackt, die mutmaßlich noch nicht den Meinungs- und Handlungsberechtigungsschein in der Tasche haben (also noch nicht mindestens 30 sind, zwei Bracken und ein jabbeliges Eheweib ertragen gelernt haben)


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Oktober 2009)

Im übrigen ... das was er mit dem Hausmeister beschrieben hat ist das gleiche wie der Sketch im Fernsehen mit der Politesse die sich mit nem Passanten anlegt der grad zufällig bei nem falsch geparkten Auto stand ... Da ging es dann auch hitzig hin und her und der Passant ging später dann einfach weiter wo es doch nicht mal sein Auto war.


----------



## Solidrock1 (28. Oktober 2009)

@Exto: Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch in der Gegend aussieht, aber hier im Taunus haben wir einfach die Situation, das immer mehr Gebiete für Biker gesperrt werden, siehe Altkönig und Feldberg. Und in der Situation sind solche Aktionen alles andere als hilfreich. Die Rücksichtslosigkeit des Fußvolks, sei es im Wald oder auf offiziellen Radwegen, können wir einfach außer Acht lassen, weil das nämlich leider genau die sind, die im Forstamt oder an anderen Stellen am längeren Hebel sitzen.

Mit Alter, Bildung oder Sonstigem hat das von meiner Seite her jedenfalls nichts zu tun, sondern eher mit der Frage, ob ich mich auf das Niveau meines Gegenüber herablassen muss oder einfach darüberstehe.
Und nein, Blagen und Eheweiber habe ich mir bisher vom Hals halten können. Zum Thema Fossilien: wenn Du deinen Hauptschulabschluss vor 30 Jahren gemacht hast, bist Du auf jeden Fall älter als ich, mein Schulabschluss liegt erst 13 Jahre zurück.

Edith sagt: Respekt übrigens für deine Kilometerleistung, wie schaffst Du das???? Wenn alles glatt läuft, kriege ich bis Jahresende knapp 2500 km, aber über 5600 km, Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tesa (28. Oktober 2009)

ICh fürchte, dass der Hausmeister so oder so schon ein vorgefestigtes Bild von Bikern hat bei seinem Verhalten und der Blockwartsmentalität. Da hätte es auch nichts geändert, wenn man leise abgezogen wäre.


----------



## Cubereiter (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
In diesem Thread ,geht es doch,glaube ich zumindest ,um Sprüche und Situationen, die jeder Biker mal erlebt.
Jetzt kommen die einen daher,und meinen die anderen maßregeln zu müssen.
Was ja auch nicht ganz verkehrt ist, zumindest darauf hinzu weisen.
Die einen gehen her ,und machen nen slide oder rempeln sich den weg frei(hab ich auch schon gemacht).
Das ist aber leider falsch.
Na klar möchte ich auch manches mal zurückfahren,und den oder die Betreffende zur Rede stellen ,und auch mal nen körperlichen Verweis erteilen.
Aber was bringt das?
Nichts , eher noch das Gegenteil.
Sperrungen hier und dort ,das ist das was dabei rauskommt.
Ein Opa der seinen Stock in die Speichen steckt.
Der hat sein tolles Erlebnis.Der Biker den Schaden und vor allen Dingen den Schmerz.
Man kann sich ja mit den Leuten anlegen.
Aber Verbal und diplomatisch.
Was nichts mit ducken zu tun hat.
Ist natürlich auch ein Sache des Alters .
Ich reagiere heute anders als noch vor Zehn oder fünfzehn Jahren.
Und das ist auch gut so.
Aber auch als junger Mensch , muß ich mir im klaren sein.
Aktion ergibt Reaktion.
Miteinander ist besser als gegeneinander.
Und wenn ich Agresionen ausleben will.auch gut.
Handball Fußball Boxen und oder andere Kampfsportarten,sind optimal dafür.
Ich kann es ausleben,und treffe Gleichgesinnte. und lerne die/meine Grenzen kennen.
.
So und jetzt weitere Ankedoten
In diesem Sinne Gruß Michael


----------



## Schwarzwild (29. Oktober 2009)

Hat die ganze vorweggenomme Rücksichtnehmerei auch nur irgendwas gebracht?
Das ganze feige Gekusche und Gekrieche? Das Winseln vor Behörden und anderen Entscheidern ob bevorstehender Streckensperrungen? Nein und nochmals nein! 

Appeasement makes you a loser!


----------



## Outliner (29. Oktober 2009)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Agresionen ausleben will.auch gut.
> Handball Fußball Boxen *und oder andere Kampfsportarten,*sind optimal dafür.
> Ich kann es ausleben,und treffe Gleichgesinnte. und lerne die/meine Grenzen kennen.


sport frei!


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (29. Oktober 2009)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist natürlich auch ein Sache des Alters .
> Ich reagiere heute anders als noch vor Zehn oder fünfzehn Jahren.
> Und das ist auch gut so.
> ...



Deswegen spiele ich Badminton =) Da kann ich immer, wenn ich schlechte Laune habe oder Aggressionen ausleben will schön hochspringen und dem Gegner den Ball um die Ohren knallen. Aber oft scheint es wirklich Sache des Alters zu sein.

Apropos Alter: Wieso ist es mir eigentlich schon mehrmals passiert, dass ich ein und dieselbe Oma innerhalb von 2 Tagen hintereinander treffe, wo sie am ersten Tag etwas zu mir sagt, weil ich als gemeiner Radfahrer ohne Klingel an ihr vorbeigefahren bin und sie mir am zweiten Tag entgegenkommt, nicht so wirkt, als würde sie sich an mich erinnern, und mich fast umfahren? 
Erster Tag: Ich werd angemeckert wegen überholen ohne Klingeln
Zweiter Tag: Sie fährt auf der falschen Straßenseite mit ihrem Rad auf mich zu und will keinen Platz machen. Ja ja, diese Oma-Revolten immer.
Da kann ich echt nur wieder auf das Oma Problem hinweisen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR8CWEDkU"]YouTube - Das Oma Problem - Kurzfilm[/ame]

:-D


----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. Oktober 2009)

"Du kriegst eins auf die Fresse!" 
"Du Penner!"


----------



## Outliner (29. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Kettenglied (29. Oktober 2009)

> Erster Tag: Ich werd angemeckert wegen überholen ohne Klingeln
> Zweiter Tag: Sie fährt auf der falschen Straßenseite mit ihrem Rad auf mich zu und will keinen Platz machen.


Sei froh das sie dir nicht eins auf die Fresse gehauen hat als du dich in ihrem Revier rumgetrieben hast.
Und wenn sie Bock gehabt hätte dann hätte sie bestimmt ein krasses Ausweichmanöver hingelegt. 
Vielleicht wollte sie auch nur "Feigling" spielen  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68vW6g6lLM4"]YouTube - Oma mit starken Nerven[/ame]


----------



## Honigblume (29. Oktober 2009)

*tränen wegwisch*

Das Oma Problem ist zuuuuuuu geil


----------



## NoPhantasy (29. Oktober 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Uiuiui, der erste Teil war auf das Zitat in meinem Beitrag bezogen der Zweite auf den Mitmenschen welchen du zitiertest.
> 
> 
> Welche du derzeit noch besuchst oder in Zukunft besuchen wirst? Oder bist du tatsächlich schon in dem Alter wo ich fragen kann "besucht hast"?




8.klasse gymnasium
und welche strecke will man hinter einer SCHULE sperren

HALLO ich stand da nur rum. der kann nich ankommen und mich blöd anmachen der sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (29. Oktober 2009)

Vor ein paar Monaten bin ich mit einem Kumpel durch die Stadt gefahren. Als wir eine 2 stufige Treppe runterfuhren meinte ein Vater zu seinem Sohn: " Guck mal, so macht man sein Fahrrad kaputt!"
Wir haben uns kaputt gelacht und sind weitergefahren.


----------



## exto (29. Oktober 2009)

Du musst das mal aus der Sicht des Bike-Sponsors sehen, der man als Vadder nu mal ist...


----------



## kaot (29. Oktober 2009)

ein kumpel ist die tage einen engen weg mit speed runter, knapp an zwei spaziergängern vorbei.
der mann brüllte ihm laut hinterher das er anhalten soll.
aber nicht um ihn anzuschnautzen, er wollte ihn vor dem umgefallenen baum direkt nach der kurve warnen.

Ergebnis: verstauchte hand 


nicht jeder, der brüllt, hält sich für einen sheriff.


----------



## kio2608 (29. Oktober 2009)

tja...pech gehabt


----------



## Child3k (29. Oktober 2009)

tja ... zu isser wohl zu schnell gewesen


----------



## Cubereiter (30. Oktober 2009)

tja ..wie die Omas schon sagten.
Auf die Fresse......Penner
Deswegen auch Rentenalter auf 67 gesetzt.Damit die tagsüber beschäftigt sind und sich nicht zusammenrotten können.
Bin jetzt noch freundlicher im Wald, oder wo die sonst noch sapzieren gehen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kettenglied (30. Oktober 2009)

kaot schrieb:


> ein kumpel ist die tage einen engen weg mit speed runter, knapp an zwei spaziergängern vorbei.
> der mann brüllte ihm laut hinterher das er anhalten soll.
> aber nicht um ihn anzuschnautzen, er wollte ihn vor dem umgefallenen baum direkt nach der kurve warnen.
> 
> ...




Den Baum haben bestimmt die zwei Spaziergänger dort hingelegt


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. Oktober 2009)

kaot schrieb:


> ......knapp an zwei spaziergängern vorbei.......
> 
> .....Ergebnis: verstauchte hand ......



Gläubige Christen würden daraus einen Zusammenhang konstruieren.


----------



## bastl-axel (30. Oktober 2009)

kaot schrieb:


> ein kumpel ist die tage einen engen weg mit speed runter, knapp an zwei spaziergängern vorbei.
> der mann brüllte ihm laut hinterher das er anhalten soll.
> aber nicht um ihn anzuschnautzen, er wollte ihn vor dem umgefallenen baum direkt nach der kurve warnen.
> Ergebnis: verstauchte hand


 
Und wenn anstelle des Baumes ein Mensch gestanden hätte? Hätte der dann auch eine gestauchte Hand oder sogar noch mehr?
In eine unübersichtliche Kurve reinzurasen, ist fast das gleiche, wie mit geschlossenen Augen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (30. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, das endet zuweilen nämlich in sehr unschönen Schlagzeilen - muß nicht sein, also bitte auch ein wenig Hirn einschalten.

Diskussionen zu der Meldung bitte NICHT HIER im Thread.

Ich würde mich nicht allzu wohl fühlen, wenn wegen nicht vorausschauender und somit unkontrollierter Fahrweise jemand verletzt oder gar getötet wird und ich der Verursacher bin.

Back to topic


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2009)

wir sind mal oben aufm feldberg ne treppe runtergefahren,
kamm so ein kleiner dreikäsehoch gesprungen

'papi komm schnell die wollen sich umbringen'


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Oktober 2009)

buteo82 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss natürlich auch dass wahrscheinlich sein Anwalt zu dem Brief geraten hat. Ist aber eigentlich egal, auf das Strafmass habe ich ja sowieso keinen Einfluss mehr und sogar wenns so wäre, die Anzeige würde ich auf keinen Fall zurückziehen.



sag mal wie siehts jetzt eigentlich aus? Ist dein Handgelenk wieder heile?
Wann findet die Verhandlung statt?


----------



## buteo82 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja Handegelenk ist wieder. Gips wurde diese Woche abgenommen. Verhandlung wird vorraussichtlich gegen Ende November sein, die Räder der Justiz drehen halt langsam.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist auch gut so. So hat der Täter ja eine lange Zeit über seine Tat nachzudenken. Hoffe du hast dein Geld dafür um so schneller da und das es keine Probleme mit Zeugen gibt.


----------



## mystahr (31. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, dass das hier der Fred für klugscheizzende, ordnungsfanatische Fossilien ist, denen nichts wichtiger ist, als recht zu haben, Recht zu sprechen und die unbefleckte Ehre der versammelten Bikerschaft zu bewahren, wie ne vergnatzte Mutter Oberin die jungfräulichkeit ihrer Novizinnen.


Wenn ich mich auf nem Schulgrundstück rumtreibe dann kann es schonmal vorkommen dass der Hausmeister mich loswerden möchte. Die Reaktion des Authors spricht ja für sich. Ohne die Lokalitäten zu kennen vermute ich mal, dass der Hausmeister ihn dahinten nicht ohne Grund verjagt hat. Der darf sich den ganzen Tag mit so Pubertierenden die alles vollrotzen, nur Schaden machen und die Pausen damit verbringen hinter der Schule zu kiffen, verbringen.

Und wenn ich hier wieder lese, dass hier irgendwer an Fußgänger vorbeirauscht dann ist das asoziales Verhalten und hat nichts mit "Gekusche oder Gekrieche" zu tun. Radfahrer sind keine Outlaws. Auf Schwächere hat man Rücksicht zu nehmen, ob man nun im Auto oder aufm Fahrrad sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

Scheinst ja ne hohe Meinung von der Jugend zu haben. Bist du irgendwie geklont und dann als Erwachsener aus dem Brutschrank geholt worden?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich irgendwann in letzter Zeit schon mal pubertierende Jugendliche gesehen zu haben, die außer Kiffen und alles vollrotzen noch andere, sinnvolle Dinge getan haben. 

Leider haben die es oft schwer, wenn sie von Typen wie dir umgeben sind...

Bestimmt hat der freundliche Hausmeister nen guten Grund gehabt, und sei es nur, dass er n verfic*tes Arsc*loch ist...

Lass es dir gut gehen, in deiner beschränkten Sichtweise. Seelig sind die geistig Armen...


----------



## NoPhantasy (31. Oktober 2009)

ich will hier nich streiten ,aber der kann nich einfach ankommen und mich ohne jeden grund zusammmenkacken. Und wenn er kinder nich leiden kann sollte er seine berufswahl villeicht überdenken. 

(gefängniswärter werden immer gesucht ;-)

ps:danke exto


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

Warum willst du nicht streiten?

Wenn man immer alles hinnimmt, was die hirninsuffizienten Brüllaffen so von sich geben, finden sie sich in 100 Jahren noch toll...


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Bestimmt hat der freundliche Hausmeister nen guten Grund gehabt, und sei es nur, dass er n verfic*tes Arsc*loch ist...



Wenn man es so betrachtet, könnte man direkt Sympatie für das VA.....äh den freundlichen HM entwickeln.


----------



## NoPhantasy (31. Oktober 2009)

der post war schlecht


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wenn man es so betrachtet, könnte man direkt Sympatie für das VA.....äh den freundlichen HM entwickeln.



Man kann sich auch nen Nagel in's Knie schlagen, oder 300 km im Inland ne Küstenwachen-Abteilung gründen...

Der Mensch ist unendlich in seinen Möglichkeiten


----------



## NoPhantasy (31. Oktober 2009)

der war gut


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich geh dann schon mal popcorn holen ...


jetzt geht´s gleich los


----------



## 4mate (31. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> oder 300 km im Inland ne Küstenwachen-Abteilung gründen...
> 
> Der Mensch ist unendlich in seinen Möglichkeiten


Bei mir sind es 700km!


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch nen Nagel in's Knie schlagen, oder 300 km im Inland ne Küstenwachen-Abteilung gründen...
> 
> Der Mensch ist unendlich in seinen Möglichkeiten



300 Km  ..........Pappnase, kauf dir mal eine aktuelle Land...äh Seekarte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

geile Karte 

Da liegt Hannover, wo's hin gehört: Unter Wasser


----------



## Kettenglied (31. Oktober 2009)

NoPhantasy schrieb:


> ich will hier nich streiten ,aber der kann nich einfach ankommen und mich ohne jeden grund zusammmenkacken. Und wenn er kinder nich leiden kann sollte er seine berufswahl villeicht überdenken.
> 
> (gefängniswärter werden immer gesucht ;-)
> 
> ps:danke exto




ääh, heul doch?! Du Kind du. Und wenn du schon nen Drift über den heiligen Rasen reißen mußt dann mach es das nächste mal direkt neben dem Hausmeister und nicht erst in 10km Entfernung. Der zittert wahrscheinlich immer noch vor deiner kaltblütigen Aktion.

Ein Gymnasiast in der 8.Klasse redet über Berufswahl......vielleicht stehst du selbst mal als HM da weil sonst nix mehr übrig ist.


----------



## mystahr (31. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Scheinst ja ne hohe Meinung von der Jugend zu haben. Bist du irgendwie geklont und dann als Erwachsener aus dem Brutschrank geholt worden?


Ich bin nur wie du noch nicht 3 Jahrzente ausser Schule raus und kann mich noch errinern was da abgeht. 
Zu meiner Schulzeit war der Aufenhalt auf dem Schulgrundstück für nicht-Schüler untersagt. In Frankreich gabs nen Gitter mit Tor samt Pförtnerhaus und Kontrollen. 
Wenn man sich da trotzdem aufhält (rumsteht - wieso, warum, weshalb?) und auch noch Schaden anrichtet stell ich mir die Frage wer das VA ist...
Aber lebt eurer Leben. Ihr seid im Recht. Ihr dürft machen was ihr wollt. Alle anderen sind nur verkappte Spiesser.


----------



## jojolintzi (31. Oktober 2009)

KINDER! Macht doch bitte euren eigenen beschi$$enen streit thread auf aber verhunzt damit nicht den ehemals lohnenswerten und lustigen thread!


----------



## Cubereiter (31. Oktober 2009)

Jepp seh ich auch so.
Die einen sind alte Spiesser die anderen sind  junge Rebellen,und alle sind die Besten.
Bloß bei diesen Kommentaren,ihr alten...ihr wißt doch gar ...usw.
Fallen mir immer wieder die Hippies ein.
Die meisten sind später genau das geworden,wogegen sie früher rebelliert haben.
Also jetzt kommt doch mal langsam wieder auf das Ursprungsthema zurück.
Gruß Michael


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Ich bin nur wie du noch nicht 3 Jahrzente ausser Schule raus und kann mich noch errinern was da abgeht.



Ach, auf so 'ner Schule warst du...

Dann wundert's mich nicht mehr. Mein Beileid 

Aber ihr habt recht. Die Streiterei versaut den Fred. Jetzt habt ihr eure (berechtigte) Kritik ja auch noch schnell dazu genutzt, euren Streitbeitrag abzugeben, dann ist ja alles gesagt. 

Sprüche bitte...

Beliebter Standart - Rotsockenspruch an steilen Anstiegen: "Da bin ich ja zu Fuß fast genauso schnell"

Standart Antwort: "Dann warten wir zwei doch mal ab, bis es bergab geht..."

EDIT sagt, einer muss noch: "... du Kind, du..." is n echt nettes Kompliment. isses doch, oder? Nach "Ewachsen" kommt nämlich "alt" und dann "tot". Da ist "Kind" doch ganz nett... So, jetzt is aber fertich...


----------



## Hundebein (31. Oktober 2009)

ihr langweilt mich mit eurem rumgezicke  


letztes auf meinem hometrail:

Ich fahr gemütliche 17-20km/h von vorne kommt ein Pärchen langgelaufen. Wir grüßen uns gegenseitig und im gleichen Moment platzt mir der Schlauch.
Darauf hin der Mann: "Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt" Hat mir jedoch auch seine Hilfe angeboten beim Schlauch wechseln


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2009)

06.04.2008 mit der Brockenbahn und den Rädern hoch auf den Brocken, oben ca. 1 Meter Schnee und Sauwetter mit Sturm.

Wir steigen aus und die uns entgegenkommenden Einsteigenden: "Ihr wollt hier doch nicht Radfahren?"


Oh doch, wollten wir!


----------



## Nagah (31. Oktober 2009)

hier stand mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubereiter (1. November 2009)

Hallo
Vor ca.6 Wochen ,fahr ich Samstag meine Tour.Ich komme dabei ins Deilbachtal .Der eine oder andere wird es kennen.
Als ich aus demWaldweg rauskomme ,steht da ein Streckenposten.
Wir unterhalten uns kurz.
Ich erfahre ,ist ein Einzel-Bergzeitfahren.Strecke wäre bedingt gesperrt,wegen Durchgangsverkehr usw.
Er sagt mir noch(überflüssigerweise) rechts halten und Kurven aussen fahren soweit machbar.
Ich fahr dann weiter gegen die Rennrichtung.
Ich sehe links im Straßengraben einen Fotografen,BikeZeitung o,Ä..
Ich halte rechts um ihm kein Bild zu versauen.
Plötzlich steht ein Radlfahrer neben dem Fotografen.Typ..sorry will keine Berufsgruppen diskriminieren .
Aber die Jüngeren haben oder sollten täglich mit ihnen zu tun haben.
Und fragt den Fotografen."was ist denn hier los?"
Der erkärt es ihm kurz .
Inzwischen kam mal wieder ein Fahrer auf Renntrimm uns entgegen .
Radlfahrer steht immer noch mitten auf der Straße und verarbeitet die Informationen.
Ich sag zu ihm..."mach mal langsam Platz da kommt einer"
Er macht Platz(da war reichlich Platz),und stellt sich genau vor den Knipsbereiten Fotografen.
Der Fotograf und ich gucken uns an.Und haben beide genau das Gleiche gedacht.Das war ne Art Telepathie
"WIE BLÖD KANN MAN SEIN?"
Und dann haben wir uns erstmal kaputtgelacht.
Bin dann lieber weitergefahren, bevor ich dem noch erklären muß,weswegen ich lache.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Tiliiy (1. November 2009)

Auch geil
ich fahre nen berg runter und neben mir fährt nen auto und ich machn bunny hop dan fängt der dämlich an zu hupen ? an na kreuzung hab ich mein fahrrad hin gelegt und hab an seine scheibe gekloppft und hab ihn gefragt ob ich auch mal hupen darf


----------



## exto (1. November 2009)

Ich versuch' grade, mir das dumme Gesicht vorzustellen...

Und? Durftest du Hupen?


----------



## Schlucker36 (1. November 2009)

Tiliiy schrieb:


> Auch geil
> ich fahre nen berg runter und neben mir fährt nen auto und ich machn bunny hop dan fängt der dämlich an zu hupen ? an na kreuzung hab ich mein fahrrad hin gelegt und hab an seine scheibe gekloppft und hab ihn gefragt ob ich auch mal hupen darf



Waere es ein cooler Autofahrer gewesen, haette er auch einen Bunny Hop gemacht.

Grus S36


----------



## radastir (1. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWDJWFoKCE&feature=related"]YouTube - ridiculous hydraulics[/ame]


----------



## Solidrock1 (1. November 2009)

Tja, nicht lustig, aber wir haben eben gerade mal wieder eine unschöne Konfrontation mit dem Fußvolk gehabt. Wir waren zu zweit auf dem Rückweg von unserer Sonntagstour und sind gemütlich einen regulären, drei Meter breiten und gut einsehbaren Wanderweg mit ca. 18 km/h langgerollt. Schon von weitem eine Wandergruppe mit etwa 20 Leuten gesehen, die uns entgegengekommen sind, uns also auch gesehen haben. Alles kein Problem, wir fahren hintereinander, ganz rechts außen, die ersten Wanderer gehen auf die linke Seite, wir fahren vorbei, es wird höflich gegrüßt und ich denke, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Fehlanzeige! 
Aus dem Ende der Gruppe stellt sich auf einmal ein Herr in fortgeschrittenem Alter mit ausgebreiteten Armen mitten auf unsere Spur und fängt an rumzubrüllen! Der Spinner hat sogar noch mit der rechten Hand verucht ein andere Dame auch mitzuziehen, die hatte sich dann aber doch losgerissen. Mein Kumpel konnte noch problemlos abbremsen, wir sind dann einfach weitergefahren. Von seinen Wanderkumpanen hat der Kerl auch nur verwunderte Blicke geerntet. 

Ich frag mich echt, was in solchen Gestalten vor sich geht. Da das ja nicht das erste Mal war, bin ich jetzt am überlegen, mir eine Helmkamera zu kaufen und die die ganze Zeit laufen zu lassen, um dann beim nächsten Zwischenfall eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung zu erstatten. Eigentlich ein totaler Overkill, aber welche Chance hat man denn sonst? 

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufo-de (1. November 2009)

Fliege ich mit meinem Enduro an nem steilen Hang runter, Zack platten Reifen.
Komme unten aus dem Gebüsch auf die Strasse, kommt der örtliche Radhändler mit seinen 5 Rennradkollegen vorbei und ruft: "Ach der Christian! Soll ich dir nen Schlauch leihen?"

"HAHA" mehr fiel mir da nicht ein

Nicht grüßen können aber die Moutainbiker verarschen, das sind die Richtigen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## exto (1. November 2009)

Solidrock1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein totaler Overkill, aber welche Chance hat man denn sonst?
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch!



Einfach nicht ärgern. Wenn der Typ nicht total verblödet ist, schämt er sich ordentlich vor seinen Mitwanderern und der Sonntag ist versaut. Is doch auch ne Genugtuung, oder?


----------



## Kettenglied (1. November 2009)

Solidrock1 schrieb:


> Aus dem Ende der Gruppe stellt sich auf einmal ein Herr in fortgeschrittenem Alter mit ausgebreiteten Armen mitten auf unsere Spur und fängt an rumzubrüllen!  Eigentlich ein totaler Overkill, aber welche Chance hat man denn sonst?
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch!









exto schrieb:


> Einfach nicht ärgern. Wenn der Typ nicht total verblödet ist, schämt er sich ordentlich vor seinen Mitwanderern und der Sonntag ist versaut. Is doch auch ne Genugtuung, oder?





exto schrieb:


> Warum willst du nicht streiten?
> 
> Wenn man immer alles hinnimmt, was die hirninsuffizienten Brüllaffen so von sich geben, finden sie sich in 100 Jahren noch toll...




Was denn jetzt?


----------



## exto (1. November 2009)

Zwischen "sich ärgern" und "sich streiten" gibt's schon himmelweite Unterschiede...

"Sich ärgern" ist immer reaktiv. Ne Situation war blöd, man ist gefrustet, ändert aber nix (mehr).

"Sich streiten" bedeutet zumindest immer die (theoretische) Möglichkeit, eine Änderung der Situation zu erreichen. Streiten wird leider völlig zu unrecht öft viel zu negativ gesehen...


----------



## ufo-de (1. November 2009)

Tragt es in einem Rennen aus.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr das dann auch gleich per PN klären. Danke

Gruß
Christian


----------



## trapjaw38 (5. November 2009)

ey mach ma salto!


----------



## fuzzball (5. November 2009)

vor 2 Wochen auf dem Hometrail mit dem FR Bike und Hund unterwegs gewesen; bergab (bergauf ists andersherum) fällt mein Hund immer ein wenig zurück und sprintet hinter mir her; nach dem Trail auf eine WAB mit Wanderern abgebogen, etwas zügiger vorbeigefahren (dennoch freundlich gegrüßt) und als mein Hund an ihnen vorbeigesprintet ist meinte einer: "der arme Radler wird von einem Wolf gejagt"


----------



## Domme02 (5. November 2009)

die Freundin von meinem Bruder fragte mich letztens, ob Hollandrad auch eine Fahrradmarke ist.


----------



## buteo82 (5. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> die Freundin von meinem Bruder fragte mich letztens, ob Hollandrad auch eine Fahrradmarke ist.



Ist es durchaus  http://www.hollandfahrrad.net/hollandrad_modelle.html


----------



## exto (5. November 2009)

Das Sparta "Granny" gefällt mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radastir (5. November 2009)

Kleiner Pekinese springt mir todesmutig in den Weg (Ich war schon bremsbereit, konnte ohne Hektik und Probleme anhalten). 

Besitzerin:"Oh Gott, das wäre fast schief gegangen!"

Ehemann:"Überhaupt nicht, das ist ein Fully, und das bügelt sowas glatt."


----------



## 4mate (5. November 2009)

Kennt sich aus, der Ehemann!


----------



## ufo-de (6. November 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Kleiner Pekinese springt mir todesmutig in den Weg (Ich war schon bremsbereit, konnte ohne Hektik und Probleme anhalten).
> 
> Besitzerin:"Oh Gott, das wäre fast schief gegangen!"
> 
> Ehemann:"Überhaupt nicht, das ist ein Fully, und das bügelt sowas glatt."



HAHAHAHA Wie geil!

Aber der mit dem Wolf ist auch cool. Gut wenn man nicht immer der Böse Moutainbiker ist.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (6. November 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Kleiner Pekinese springt mir todesmutig in den Weg (Ich war schon bremsbereit, konnte ohne Hektik und Probleme anhalten).
> 
> Besitzerin:"Oh Gott, das wäre fast schief gegangen!"
> 
> Ehemann:"Überhaupt nicht, das ist ein Fully, und das bügelt sowas glatt."



So was von endgeil!
Ist überliefert, was der Herr anschließend von seiner Frau zu hören bekam?


----------



## Cubereiter (6. November 2009)

Hallo
Wie schon Jeff Dunham feststellte:
"Es ist kein Hund, wenn du es mit einem Tritt ,über den nächsten Gartenzaun kicken kannst"
Ich weiß ....GEMEIN

Gruß Michael


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (6. November 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Kleiner Pekinese springt mir todesmutig in den Weg (Ich war schon bremsbereit, konnte ohne Hektik und Probleme anhalten).
> 
> Besitzerin:"Oh Gott, das wäre fast schief gegangen!"
> 
> Ehemann:"Überhaupt nicht, das ist ein Fully, und das bügelt sowas glatt."



Seeeeehr cool.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. November 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Kleiner Pekinese springt mir todesmutig in den Weg (Ich war schon bremsbereit, konnte ohne Hektik und Probleme anhalten).
> 
> Besitzerin:"Oh Gott, das wäre fast schief gegangen!"
> 
> Ehemann:"Überhaupt nicht, das ist ein Fully, und das bügelt sowas glatt."


----------



## radastir (6. November 2009)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Ist überliefert, was der Herr anschließend von seiner Frau zu hören bekam?



Nix, sie hat aber so geschaut:


----------



## radastir (6. November 2009)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie schon Jeff Dunham feststellte:
> "Es ist kein Hund, wenn du es mit einem Tritt ,über den nächsten Gartenzaun kicken kannst"



Ja, die taugen nicht mal für den Hundethread (Stichwort: "Fully")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (6. November 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Nix, sie hat aber so geschaut:



Wie jede einigermaßen normal getaktete Ehefrau wird sie abwarten, bis sie ihren Ehegatten in den eigenen vier Wänden zur Schnecke machen kann, ein halbes Jahr Liebesentzug inclusive.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. November 2009)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Wie jede einigermaßen normal getaktete Ehefrau wird sie abwarten, bis sie ihren Ehegatten in den eigenen vier Wänden zur Schnecke machen kann, ein halbes Jahr Liebesentzug inclusive.



Ach .. jemand der so coole sprüche rüberbringt wird die frau sicherlich auch mal mit frischen schnittblumen überraschen .. und dann ist das wieder vergessen ...


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2009)

sehr geiler ehemann


----------



## schallundrauch (6. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> "der arme Radler wird von einem Wolf gejagt"



Was für einen Hund hast Du denn das man den für einen Wolf halten kann?

Bis auf einige Wolfsmischlingsrassen  (tschechosliowakischer Wolfshund, Saarliouis ...) von denen die meisten dennoch nicht wirklich nach Wolf aussehen fällt  mir da nicht viel ein, und selbst bei denen erkennt man klar den Hund.

Wobei, unser Süßer wurde auch schon für einen Hyänenmischling gehalten


----------



## fuzzball (6. November 2009)

so einen in grau


----------



## DerandereJan (6. November 2009)

Ok, geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. November 2009)

Gestern beim Rausschieben des Bikes aus der Wohnung (2-Familienhaus am Dorfausgang, Hof ist offen):
"Ach Gott, jetzt nehmen wir es schon mit rein, damit es nicht geklaut wird" (spöttischer Unterton inklusive  ) ...hab drauf verzichtet ihr meine "Beweggründe" zu erklären, das gemeine Fußvolk versteht es ja doch nicht!  


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## maddda (6. November 2009)

Letzte Woche Sonntag war das glaub ich:
Ich seh ne Gruppe Fußgänger quer über so eine Forstautobahn stehen, hab dann "Vorsicht" gesagt und bin wirlcklich im SCHRITTTEMPO an denen vorbei.
Dann einer so: Klingeln kannste auch nicht was?
Meine Antowrt darauf: Hab ich net ist zu schwer


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. November 2009)

maddda schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Sonntag war das glaub ich:
> Ich seh ne Gruppe Fußgänger quer über so eine Forstautobahn stehen, hab dann "Vorsicht" gesagt und bin wirlcklich im SCHRITTTEMPO an denen vorbei.
> Dann einer so: Klingeln kannste auch nicht was?
> Meine Antowrt darauf: Hab ich net ist zu schwer



 

Oder was auch gut wirkt ist Räuspern oder Husten.


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. November 2009)

gut kommt immer "klingeling" zu rufen. da hat sich bei mir bisher noch jeder drüber gefreut.... das spart gewicht und geklingelt ist trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. November 2009)

muß ich doch glatt nächstes mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Jetpilot (7. November 2009)

Eine Wandergruppe geht durch den wald, ich fahr vorbei, und da sehe ich, wie eine Frau Taschentücher in den Wald wirft. Daraufhin habe ich angehalten und laut gerufen: "Gute Frau, sie haben da etwas verloren!" Daraufhin die ganze Gruppe: "Das geht dich doch nix an du Bengel!" 
Ich bin wohl knallrot angelaufen, die adern kamen warscheinlich auch raus und ich brüll die an: "sie heben jetzt ihren verdammten Müll auf!". Dann hat sies gemacht.
Fazit: Ein dosierter militärischer Unterton hilft manchmal.


----------



## Machiavelli (7. November 2009)

Taschentücher = Zellulose, Wald = Zellulose also wo bitte ist das Problem?


----------



## Büüche (7. November 2009)

Dauert aber eine ganze Weile bis aus der Zellulose wieder Wald geworden ist.
Und es ist einfach nur ekelhaft wenn überall die vollgerotzten (wenns oft nur das wär) Tücher rumliegen. Sieht auch ******* aus.


----------



## goegolo (7. November 2009)

Ein Knirps heute: Guck ma, ein Rennrad


----------



## Jetpilot (7. November 2009)

Is egal was das jetzt ist, es geht darum das man im wald keinen Müll hinterlässt. Außerdem, wer Taschentücher liegen lässt, der wirft auch andere Sachen weg. Und diese Leute beschweren sich dann darüber dass sie nicht ordentlich wandern können wenn wir auch den Wald benutzen.

Heute kam nocheiner: "Wie sind Sie denn hierhin gekommen?" mit Betonung auf "hierhin".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. November 2009)

Büüche schrieb:


> Sieht auch ******* aus.



Oft ist es auch ******* :kotz:


----------



## jojogte (7. November 2009)

Kein Fußvolk aber Pferdevolk. Auch nicht gut sondern nur aggressiv.  Vorneweg.  Man darf dort ohne weiteres mit dem Rad auf diesem Weg fahren.

Wir fahren zu zweit einen Weg entlang. Breit genug für Autos. Schotter, in der Mitte etwas Gras. Links und rechts eingezäunt und nochmal ein kleiner Grünstreifen. Ca. 3-4m breit.

Wir fahren da lang um eine Kurve, etwa mit 25km/h. Sehen die zwei Pferde.  Bremsen sofort ab. Eventuell leichtes quietschen der Scheibenbremsen da feucht.  Distanz zu den Pferden ca. 30-40m.  Fahren mit ca. 8km/h weiter und wollen nett Grüßen, wie alle anderen die wie davor angetroffen haben. Dann fängt diese Dame auf dem einen Pferd an rumzukeifen, was uns einfallen würde hier so rumzurasen, das wir nicht alleine hier wären, das das auch schief gehen könne(mehrfach wiederholt), wir sollen Rücksicht nehmen.  Wir dann geantwortet.  Wir haben doch abgebremst und sind langsam gefahren.  Sie wieder:  .DAS KANN AUCH MAL SCHIEF GEHEN. ES GÄBE AUCH NOCH ANDERE NUTZER AUF DEM WEG Blablabla.

Wir einfach weitergefahren und mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Mit solchen Personen kann man einfach nicht normal Reden. Es hat Ihr einfach gestunken dass noch andere Leute auf dem Weg waren.  Man kann noch so nett und Rücksichtsvoll sein, trotzdem nen anschiss kassiert.  Schade eigentlich.

mfg jojo


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. November 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Außerdem, wer Taschentücher liegen lässt, der wirft auch andere Sachen weg.


ich hab früher taschentücher in den wald geschmissen, mit dem gedanken "die verrotten ja eh", aber keinen anderen müll. habs dann irgendwann trotzdem sein gelassen, weil es einfach ******* aussieht, wenn überall die weißen dinger rumliegen, außerdem läd es andere möglicherweise dazu ein, auch anderen müll in den wald zu schmeißen (broken window theory).


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. November 2009)

Früher habe ich Papiertaschentücher im Wald weggeworfen, heute Kühlschränke, Fernseher und alte Autos.

Immerhin warnen die weißen Flaggen davor, wo man besser nicht fährt, geht oder den Hund fressen läßt, will man sich nicht mit (Menschen)Scheiße einsauen.


----------



## zarea (7. November 2009)

Lustiger Fred, hab herzhaft gelacht. 

Aber mitreden kann ich nicht wirklich.
Einmal, als ich in ner Gruppe einen Waldweg befahren habe, bekamen wir zu hören: " Hier kann man gar nicht so schnell fahren." aber auch nur einmal.
Und die Dame hat wohl auch mehr zu sich selber gesprochen, als zu uns.


Da war noch der Opi, der mir auf dem Marktplatz entgegen kam und angestrengt in seinem Portemonnaie gekramt hat. Ich dachte, halt mal an und kuck, wenn er mich bemerkt. Der Rentner weiter in seiner Geldbörse gegraben, das Stöckchen hing übern Arm. Irgendwann stand er dann direkt vor mir, zack, war der Stock in der Luft. Da wurde ihm dann wohl gewahr, dass ich ja stehe und hat es dabei gelassen. Wortlos zog er von dannen und ich fuhr weiter.


----------



## reifenfresser (7. November 2009)

ey boa, ich hätte SO BOCK nur EIN MAL unter nem pferd mit dem fahrrad duchrzufahren, boa, das wär echt mal hammer geil

aber ich glaub, ich krieg das trotz 20" bikes nich hin...aber geil fänd ichs...also wer die eier hat, das zu machen, dem schenk ich was




ich kenn natürlich auch diese ganze "blablabla Klingel blablabla"

meine antwort darauf ist immer:"wenn sie mir eine kaufen, bau ich sie dran"

hat baer bisher noch keiner gemacht......

edit:
ich bin mal mit 40 Km/H durch ne fußgängerzone gefahren. nicht aufregen, es war um 11 nachts, aber trotzdem haben mich die blauen freunde angehalten. aber kein bußgeld kassiert


----------



## Jetpilot (7. November 2009)

Schäm dich, sowas hier zu posten! Schäm dich, wirklich! Ich kann viel verstehen, aber das nicht! Eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit, und das auch noch in der Fußgängerzone. Boah, wenn ich sowas lese! Da platzt mir doch glatt der Kragen! Und dann auch noch nachts um elf! Was sollen denn die Leute denken? Die wollen doch auch schlafen! Schrecklich diese *******. Nene, alleine dieses Wort! Wie sie sich immer nennen, und dann auch noch diese Trikots! Alle sind sie doch gleich! 
Nene, die Polizei in Deutschland, immer nur am nerven!


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. November 2009)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> ey boa, ich hätte SO BOCK nur EIN MAL unter nem pferd mit dem fahrrad duchrzufahren, boa, das wär echt mal hammer geil



MAch doch einfach mal und poste deine Erfahrungen dann hier!


----------



## Jetpilot (7. November 2009)

Unter nem Pferd durchfahren, soso...
Musst du aber aufpassen, Kopf zu hoch bist du im Ahrsch (im warsten sinne des Wortes).
Ists n hengst dann is u. U. auch ein pfosten im weg. Also gut aufpassen bei dem Versuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (7. November 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ists n hengst dann is u. U. auch ein pfosten im weg. Also gut aufpassen bei dem Versuch


----------



## radastir (7. November 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ists n hengst dann is u. U. auch ein pfosten im weg. Also gut aufpassen bei dem Versuch



Und nicht von vorne reinfahren!


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. November 2009)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Amazing+Horse/


----------



## radastir (8. November 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Amazing+Horse/


----------



## jan_hl (8. November 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Amazing+Horse/


Den Sch**ss hab ich seit 4 Wochen als Dauerohrwurm...

LOOK AT MY HORSE, MY HORSE IS AMAZING ...

*sing*

*tanz*




Back to Topic:
Ich bin des öfteren damit unterwegs:





Wenn ich fuer jeden dummen Spruch wegen des nicht vorhandenen Sattels nen Euro bekommen wuerde...


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (8. November 2009)

OT Geiles Fahrrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. November 2009)

[OT]


jan_hl schrieb:


> [...]Wenn ich fuer jeden dummen Spruch wegen des nicht vorhandenen Sattels nen Euro bekommen wuerde...



...Dann hättest du in diesem Thread bis jetzt noch nichts verdient.
[/OT]


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Den Sch**ss hab ich seit 4 Wochen als Dauerohrwurm...
> 
> LOOK AT MY HORSE, MY HORSE IS AMAZING ...
> 
> ...



Das kenn ich irgendwo her


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. November 2009)

Is ja gar kein Sattel drauf.
























1,00 


----------



## ufo-de (8. November 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Kein Fußvolk aber Pferdevolk. Auch nicht gut sondern nur aggressiv.  Vorneweg.  Man darf dort ohne weiteres mit dem Rad auf diesem Weg fahren.
> 
> Wir fahren zu zweit einen Weg entlang. Breit genug für Autos. Schotter, in der Mitte etwas Gras. Links und rechts eingezäunt und nochmal ein kleiner Grünstreifen. Ca. 3-4m breit.
> 
> Wir fahren da lang um eine Kurve, etwa mit 25km/h. Sehen die zwei Pferde....



Ja, meine Perle hat auch nen Pferd, daher bin ich mir dieser Problematik auch bewusst. Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn 2 dicke Gäule den Weg versperren ist das ok? Die dürfen das weil? Ja warum eigentlich?


Aus Respekt vor den großen Tieren halte ich oft an oder fahre langsamer, aber manche Reiter überspannen den Bogen und fauchen dich dennoch an.
Meist erschrecken sich die Reiter mehr als die Pferde. 

Wenn ich mit meiner Freundin und ihrem "Anton" losziehe, dann akzeptiert er sogar das Fahrrad als Pferd(Das kommt sogar bei Ihm mit auf den Hänger in die Pferdebox). Er wartet auf mich oder schiesst mir  hinter her wenn ich vorfahre. Wenn er vor irgendetwas Angst hat, dann fahre ich vor, räume Äste usw. an die Seite und er traut sich hinterher.
Darf mich sogar am Sattel festhalten wenn mir die Puste ausgeht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## erexx (8. November 2009)

> Back to Topic:
> Ich bin des öfteren damit unterwegs:
> 
> 
> ...



das kenn ich 
ein Kumpel hat auch so ein Teil doch jedesmal auf die frage:

Fehlt da nicht was *spöttischesGrinsen*?

Kommt einfach:

Doch aber da es heute nicht heiß ist, brauche ich den Flaschenhalter nicht!


bis jetzt wusste keiner was er darauf antworten sollte....


----------



## Kettenglied (8. November 2009)

erexx schrieb:


> Kommt einfach:
> 
> Doch aber da es heute nicht heiß ist, brauche ich den Flaschenhalter nicht!
> 
> ...




Ist "Flaschenhalter" ein anderes Wort für Sattel?


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2009)

@ ufo-de:   sauber .. so nen Pferd wünscht man sich  Wenn mal nur manche Jogger so wären


----------



## Cubereiter (8. November 2009)

Hallo
Warum Reiter das dürfen..ist doch klar.?
Die zahlen doch Steuern  bzw. gebühren für die Plakette.
Deswegen dürfen die auch auf die Wege und Pfade *******n...
habt doch mal ein bischen Verständnis
Ach ja und für den imaginären Euro tu ich auch noch was.
Da fehlt der Sattel und der Flaschenhalter

Gruß Michael


----------



## tommyboy (8. November 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Is ja gar kein Sattel drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch, wo ist denn da der Sattel?









2,00


----------



## rhoen-biker (8. November 2009)

da fehlt doch was??? Sattel??








3 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifenfresser (8. November 2009)

da fehlt doch was! wo  sind die tollen gelben reflektoren an den speichen????

ich glaube mit einem 20" trialbike könnte man es, wenn man einen 5 jährigen knirps drauf setzt, schaffen. aber trotzdem wärs schwierig, und ich glaub das pferd fänds auch nich so toll

ich glaub, ich bau mir auch mal den sattel+sattelstange vom fahrrad, dann

 kann ich den geilen flaschenhalter spruch auch bringen der is echt genial


----------



## Jetpilot (8. November 2009)

Wo is der Sattel hin? 4â¬


----------



## Snap4x (8. November 2009)

Ein Kinderfahrrad und das noch ohne Sattel und Reflektoren! 










5,-


----------



## DirtyMattes (8. November 2009)

Ich hab auch noch nen guten: "Da waren sie aber etwas forsch unterwegs." (sagte ein älterer Herr (mit Hund natürlich) völlig emotionslos, nachdem ich mich wegen eben genannten Hund hingelegt hatte )


----------



## Thrasher (8. November 2009)

Neulich ein paar netten Wanderern (Mutter mit Kids) begegnet. Auf ca. 1m breitem Weg haben sie mir auf mein Klingeln hin höflich Platz gemacht. Als ich auf ihrer Höhe war, fragte der eine Junge dann - nicht ohne Entrüstung in der Stimme - seine Mutter: "Darf man das denn?".

Sie dann erklärend: "Ja klar! Das ist ein Mountainbike!"


----------



## Cannondalefan (8. November 2009)

Oh cool, ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit....


Ein Kinderfahrrad, und das ohne
Flatteraugust: "Is ja gar kein Sattel drauf." und ohne
erexx: "Flaschenhalte" und ohne
reifenfresser: "wo sind die tollen gelben reflektoren an den speichen" und ohne
ich: Schutzblech....


----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2009)

ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit....


Ein Kinderfahrrad, und das ohne
Flatteraugust: "Is ja gar kein Sattel drauf." und ohne
erexx: "Flaschenhalte" und ohne
reifenfresser: "wo sind die tollen gelben reflektoren an den speichen" und ohne
Cannondalefan: "Schutzblech...."
ich: ohne Gangschaltung


----------



## Deleted 121321 (9. November 2009)

ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit....


Ein Kinderfahrrad, und das ohne
Flatteraugust: "Is ja gar kein Sattel drauf." und ohne
erexx: "Flaschenhalte" und ohne
reifenfresser: "wo sind die tollen gelben reflektoren an den speichen" und ohne
Cannondalefan: "Schutzblech...."
Jetpilot: ohne Gangschaltung 
ich: ohne Gepäckträger


----------



## Killerkekz (9. November 2009)

ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit....


Ein Kinderfahrrad, und das ohne
Flatteraugust: "Is ja gar kein Sattel drauf." und ohne
erexx: "Flaschenhalte" und ohne
reifenfresser: "wo sind die tollen gelben reflektoren an den speichen" und ohne
Cannondalefan: "Schutzblech...."
Jetpilot: ohne Gangschaltung 
SirLancelot: ohne Gepäckträger
ich: hö wo isn die tieger-entenfahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. November 2009)

*Schluß mit dem Spam ihr Spacken!*


----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2009)

"Wo gehts hier denn zur straße?" 
"Die ist 50 m geradeaus"
"oh, danke"


----------



## plz.die.thx.bye (10. November 2009)

als ich letztens mein Fahrrad ausm Laden geholt hab, hat der Verkäufer das ausm Hinterrad aus der Werkstatt gefahren und ca 2 m von nem Knirps von vileicht 3 Jahren abgestellt, der kleine geht zu meinem Bike und greift ganz langsam an den Rahmen, befühlt alles was er erreichen kann und schaut dabei total glücklich 

war zwar kein Spruch dabei aber cool fand ichs trotzdem


----------



## tesa (10. November 2009)

Zählt auch Polizei?

Ich in der Stadt nachts angehalten worden.

Polizist: "Sie wissen, warum wir sie anhalten?"
Ich: "Äh, ja? Reflektorklamotten, Helm, Licht... alles da?!"
P: "Sie sind über rot gefahren!"
Ich: "Das war noch grün als ich eingefahren bin"
P: "Aber wir hätten sie beim Linksabbiegen fast überfahren"
Ich: "Ich hatte Grün und Vorfahrt"
P: "Werden sie mal nicht frech!"
Ich: "Tschuldigung, ich meinte..."
P: "Also ich belehre Sie jetzt mündlich"
Ich: "Ok"
P: "Sie müssen im Straßenverkehr besser aufpassen. Besonders nachts! Und fahren sie langsamer und vorsichtiger über rote Ampeln"
Ich: Grins...
P: "Sehen sie das etwa nicht ein?"
Ich: "Doch, doch"


Und ich dachte immer, die Polizei hätte keinen Sinn für Humor


----------



## Deleted 121321 (10. November 2009)

Jo da fällt mir auch ein ... ich letztens auf nem Trail im Wald nahe eines Tierparks unterwegs.

Da kommt mir eine Familie mit nem Knirps der keine Lust hat zu spazieren und sich schon auf dem Boden wälzt ... als er mich erblickt schaut er ehrfürchtig und sehr beeindruckt hoch. Kein Schreien und Weinen mehr. Nur noch Staunen und Ehrfurcht in seinem Gesicht.

Der Papa meint: "Ja das ist ein Mountainbike fahrer."

Der Junge steht auf und schaut weiter Fassungslos und Beeindruckt hinter mir her als ich langsam vorbei fahre ... Ich grüße freundlich und schmunzel vor mich hin...

... und denke bald hat der Papi auch einen großen "Mountainbike" Fahrer im Wald.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2009)

Das ist eine Signatur wert tesa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (12. November 2009)

ich laufe gestern abend heimwerts.da steht vor nem schaufenster ne mutti mit ihrem kl. fidelius. (konnte gerade so ,nen paar worte von sich geben und musste sich beim laufen noch am hosenbein festhalten  )

als wir dann auf gl. höhe waren (das kind beobachtete mich schon u. hielt sich noch immer ,leicht wankend, am hosenbein der mutti fest, das andere ärmchen auf mich gerichtet)
fragte das kleine dann die mutti: "pap-pa?" die mutter dann bloß lachend: "nene ,das ist nicht der papa"

muahaha.. 
da mussten wir beide erstmal feiern

kinder eben


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2009)

naja vielleicht ja doch der Papa


----------



## freigeist (12. November 2009)

wer weiss..


----------



## rhoen-biker (12. November 2009)

Mei Kinder winken aus den anderen Leute ihren Höfen.....  =)


----------



## mät__ (12. November 2009)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Mei Kinder winken aus den anderen Leute ihren Höfen.....  =)



und der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod


----------



## freakadelle88 (22. November 2009)

Lustige Unterhaltung mit der Polizei, nachdem ich nen Berg runtergefahren bin und die mich mit der Radarpistole geblitzt haben:

Er: Sie wissen warum wir sie anhalten
Ich: Nö
Er: Das ist eine 30er Zone
Ich: Ja, das weiß ich, aber nur für Fahrzeuge mit Motor(grins)
Er: Wir haben sie gerade mit 69 km/h geblitzt finden Sie das in Ordnung?
Ich: Naja, solang ich keinen Motor hab, ja. Können sie mich nochmal blitzen???

Daraufhin bin ich wieder hoch und und nochmal volle Möhre an denen vorbei


----------



## Snap4x (22. November 2009)

Was haben die beim zweiten mal gesagt?


----------



## Thrasher (22. November 2009)

Gilt das Tempolimit tatsächlich nur für motorbetriebene Fahrzeuge? Wenn ja, würde die Regelung doch wenig Sinn ergeben, oder?

Edith: Da stehts. Anscheinend hätten sie dich verknacken können, weil 30er-Zonen ja per Schild ausgewiesen sind.


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2009)

Tempolimit für alle Fahrzeuge, egal ob Auto, Roller, Fahrrad, Tretroller etc...

Insofern verstehe ich nicht ganz, dass sie ihn haben laufen lassen??

Gruesse


----------



## skask (22. November 2009)

Als die StVO geschrieben wurde gabs noch keine so schnellen Radfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (22. November 2009)

Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihr Fahrzeug jederzeit sicher beherrschen und die Geschwindigkeit der Verkehrssituation, der Witterung und den Sichtverhältnissen anpassen. Auch einschlägige Urteile setzen der Geschwindigkeit von Fahrrädern innerorts Grenzen. So muß beispielsweise niemand damit rechnen, daß ein Fahrrad mit Geschwindigkeiten fährt, die sonst nur von Kraftfahrzeugen erreicht werden. Fahrräder dürfen nur so schnell fahren, wie es allgemein von ihnen erwartet wird (BGH, AZ VI ZR 73/90 und OLG Karlsruhe, AZ VRS 78, 329).



Was für ein Schwachsinn. 

Witterung: Wenn ich nun mit Spikereifen unterwegs bin dann kann ich ohne Probleme auf Glatteis und bergab die Autos überholen. Und bin damit sicherer unterwegs als ein Fußgänger. Kann ich etwas dafür das die anderen rutschen? Die Tatsache das ich Spikebereifung habe juckt den Polizisten sicher nicht....
Zur Geschwindigkeit: Welche KFZ sind denn gemeint? Autos? Mofas? Traktoren? Baufahrzeuge?
Und: Welche Geschwindigkeit erwarten denn die anderen? Muss ich Gedankenlesen? Darf ich nur so schnell fahren wie ein Rentner oder ist das dann schon wieder zu langsam?

Diese Regelung ist so ausgelegt das es reine Ermessensfrage ist ob und wie hoch die Strafe ausfällt.


----------



## bastl-axel (22. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Insofern verstehe ich nicht ganz, dass sie ihn haben laufen lassen??


Vielleicht waren sie einfach nur faul? Der Verwaltungsaufwand zur Bestrafung eines zu schnell Fahrendem *ohne Kennzeichen* ist unverhältnismäßig höher, als bei einem Kfz mit Kennzeichen, weil das ganze Prozedere auf Kennzeichen basiert.


----------



## Thrasher (22. November 2009)

Wobei 39 km/h zu schnell sich schon gelohnt hätte...


----------



## bastl-axel (22. November 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Zur Geschwindigkeit: Welche KFZ sind denn gemeint? Autos? Mofas? Traktoren? Baufahrzeuge?


Jedes Fahrzeug mit einem eigenen Antrieb (Elektro-,Verbrennungsmotor und ähnlichem), welches sich bauartbedingt schneller als 6 Km/H bewegen kann, ist ein Kfz. 
Wenn es nicht schneller ist, dann braucht man nicht einmal eine Fahrerlaubnis (Führerschein).





Kettenglied schrieb:


> Und: Welche Geschwindigkeit erwarten denn die anderen?


Mal nicht schneller als ein Auto normalerweise fährt, eher viel langsamer. Ob realistich oder nicht, das erwarten aber die meisten.


----------



## ufo-de (22. November 2009)

Also ich weiß nur eins: Wer nen Tacho hat und weiß wie schnell er fährt, kann erst Recht mit Strafe rechnen.
Man hat es wissentlich getan. Kostet glaube 15 Euro, aber ich frage den Kollegen nochmal.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Piktogramm (22. November 2009)

Zu schnell ist zu schnell da hilft auch das nicht vorhandensein eines Tachos nichts. Belangt wirste egal ob mit oder Ohne.


----------



## freakadelle88 (22. November 2009)

Also laut der Rennleitung gilt eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung *NUR* für Kraftfahrzeuge, das heist Geräte mit Motor.
Einer mitm Rollstuhl mit nem Motor dürfte dann theoretisch auch nur 30 fahren...
Naja, wenn ers schafft*g*


----------



## Jetpilot (22. November 2009)

rolstuhltuning!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. November 2009)

Genauer gesagt solange die Geschwindigkeit innerorts nicht durch die runden Schilder mit dem roten Ring reduziert ist, ja.
Ein Sonderfall sind noch die sogenannten Tempo 30-Zonen: Hier darf die Rennleitung die Geräte nur auf Tempo 30 einstellen, wenn die Zone eindeutig durch z.B. Fahrbahnverengungen oder Bodenwellen jederzeit als solche erkennbar ist. 
D.h. wenn nur am Beginn und am Ende ein Schild steht und die Straßen innerhalb nicht umgebaut sind dürfen sie nur auf Tempo 50 blitzen. (Quelle: Tüv-Ing./Führerscheinprüfer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (22. November 2009)

freakadelle88 schrieb:


> Also laut der Rennleitung gilt eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung *NUR* für Kraftfahrzeuge, das heist Geräte mit Motor.
> ...



Die wenigsten grünen bzw. blauen Männlein haben wirklich einen Überblick über die betreffenden Rechtslagen. Abgesehen davon können die Jungs und Mädels keine rechtsverbindlichen Aussagen machen. Sollte es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren aufgrund eines Unfalls kommen zählt übrigens ob du zu schnell warst oder nicht. Da sind viele Richter der Meinung, dass +5km/h kein Ding sind, dass man aber +10km/h und mehr sehr wohl merkt wenn man auf einem Drahtesel sitzt.


----------



## radastir (22. November 2009)

Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> So muß beispielsweise niemand damit rechnen, daß ein Fahrrad mit Geschwindigkeiten fährt, die sonst nur von Kraftfahrzeugen erreicht werden. Fahrräder dürfen nur so schnell fahren, wie es allgemein von ihnen erwartet wird (BGH, AZ VI ZR 73/90 und OLG Karlsruhe, AZ VRS 78, 329).



Sagt sehr viel über diese Gerichte aus und wie sie über den "gleichberechtigten Verkehrsteilnehmer" gedacht haben (bzw. immer noch denken? - Das Bay. OLG gibt Anlass zur Hoffnung)...


----------



## DJ_FLOW (28. November 2009)

also ich hab da eher erfahrung mitt dem jungen fußfolk.
mein kumpel und ich sind mal wieder auf unserm standert bauspielplatz mit kleiner skaterbahn nicht ser groß aber gemüdlich
naja es is we und wir am radeln(dirt<--me bmx<--kumpel).
und wie immer gucken die kleinen kinder zu "papa papa ich will auch son fahrad" "OHAAAAA" <-- kennt bestimmt jeder.
die kleinen kinder rutschen halt immer die quarter runter und fahren mitt ihren rollern alles eig ganz easy.
doch an den we hams die kleinen übertrieben nach mehreren auseinandersetzungen mit den kleinen ziehen sie ab.....kommen aber 2 min später wieder mit den taschen voller eicheln.
UND DANN GABS KRIEG wir gewinnen is ja klaar die gören ziehen ab.
aber kaum binn ich auf der quarter klatschen 2 jungs(zwillinge) mir die eicheln direckt unters auge.
der eine flog eine sekunde später über den zaun(maschendraht 2m hoch) und den anderen hab ich im nacken gepack und zu seiner mutter geschleift(wer gehört zu diesem abge****ten spast schallte es über den platz)
was machen sie mit meinen kind!!!!
nun ihr kind hat mir gerade mit seinem bruder 2 eicheln ins gesicht gedrückt(den jungen immernoch in der hand^^) so dan folgte langes bla bla(den jungen hab ich irgendwann zu bodengestoßen^^)
im weggehen hab ich ihr dann noch zu gerufen:
den anderen könnse hinterm zaun suchen

nach schon einigen steinen und baumstämmen am und im kopf versteh ich da keinen spaß mehr.(AUCH WENNS KLEINE KINDER SIND)
die jungen hat man sammt mutter nie wieder gesehen.

mfg flo


----------



## DJ_FLOW (28. November 2009)

ich:wo ist den der nächste kiosk oder tanke?
ehepaar:den weg runter dann links und bei der nächsten....
ich:NEEEE ich mein luftlinie^^
ehepaar: Da lang
ich:gut danke
ehepaar: da ist aber garkein weg...
ich:<--war 2 minuten später an der tanke^^


----------



## abstrus (28. November 2009)

DJ_FLOW schrieb:


> also ich hab da eher erfahrung mitt dem jungen fußfolk.
> mein kumpel und ich sind mal wieder auf unserm standert bauspielplatz mit kleiner skaterbahn nicht ser groß aber gemüdlich
> naja es is we und wir am radeln(dirt<--me bmx<--kumpel).
> und wie immer gucken die kleinen kinder zu "papa papa ich will auch son fahrad" "OHAAAAA" <-- kennt bestimmt jeder.
> ...


----------



## Schlucker36 (29. November 2009)

DJ_FLOW schrieb:


> nach schon einigen steinen und baumstämmen am und im kopf
> 
> mfg flo



Und ich dachte erst, es liegt am Wohnort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 46nos (29. November 2009)

Alte Rentnerin im Wald mit 3 Hunde: Es ist kein weg mehr vor Fahrradfahrer sicher!
ich: ja,stimmt!


----------



## DJ_FLOW (29. November 2009)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte erst, es liegt am Wohnort...



das tut es auch^^


----------



## N48 (14. Dezember 2009)

Kurz vor dem Ziel der Tour ne Eisplatte in einer schattigen Garageneinfahrt übersehen und gleich den ersten Sturz des Winters hingelegt.

Kommt eine Dame mit ihrem Pudel extra noch mal 10m zurück, sieht mich wie ich mich prüfe ob noch alles dran ist und bringt den Klassiker:

"Vorsicht, da is fei Glatt!"


----------



## Wickerer (24. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich nun lange genug lachend (und auch manchmal kopfschüttelnd) mitgelesen habe, hier mein Beitrag, um diesen geilen Thread hoffentlich wiederzubeleben.

Dieses Jahr beim Marathon in Bad Wildbad: Das Feld rollt in geschlossener Formation auf der Einführungsrunde hinter dem Führungsfahrzeug in zügigem Tempo bergab Richtung Start-und-Ziel-Bereich. Am Straßenrand steht eine ältere Dame, wedelt verzweifelt mit den Armen und brüllt:

'Langsam! Das ist eine Spielstraße!'

Ciao,
Wickerer


----------



## Tom Servo (24. Dezember 2009)

Komm ich den späten Nachmittag aus'm Wald zurück, ohne Beleuchtung, Dämmerung fing grad erst an, jedoch noch hell genug draussen um gesehen zu werden. Zudem noch Grau-weisses Bike und reflektierende Klamotten. Kurz vor'm zu Hause, fährt so'n blöder Fiesta parallel neben mir.

Scheibe fährt runter, so'n Tuppes: "Mann, noch nie was von der Fahrradlampe gehört?" Ich verdreh meine Augen und wollt ihn des Friedens willen ignorieren. Fährt mit offener Fenster weiter neben mir, erwartet anscheinend 'ne Antwort. Moi: "Aue, meinst du, wenn du mich doof von der Seite anquatschst, fängt mein ********* magisch an zu leuchten?!?" Er: "*stammel* *stammel* *stammel* Unverschämt!" Und weg war er.


----------



## macmaegges (24. Dezember 2009)

In unserer Fussgängerzone ist Schritttempo erlaubt, da wir in Fussgängerzonen immer sicher fahren wollen, haben wir viel Abstand zueinander.

Mein Kollege ca 20 meter vor mir, wird von einem ca 35 Jährigen ziemlich hart angerempelt, dass er fast vom Rad gefallen wär, hätt er sich nich irgendwie abgefangen.

Er ihm noch zurückgeschriehen, was er doch für ein ** ist.
Der Fussgänger fing darauf hin an wild zu gestikulieren und ihm jegliche Beschimpfungen hinterher zu feuern.

Die ganze Fussgängerzone hatte das Szenario mitbekommen.

Als ob das noch nicht reichte schrieh der Schubser noch irgendwas von Abreibung und aufpassen  das nächste mal.

Dann kam ich.
 Wie gesagt Schritttempo. Der Mann nach vorne, total Aufgeregt und am ende doch ein schlechtes Gewissen oder sonstwas...
Fahr dicht an ihn ran und schrei : 
Pass auf wenn du nochmal n Radfahrer umstossen willst, dann fahr ich dich um und dann liegste.

Der Kerl erschreckt sich und stösst einen richtig weinerlichen Kinderschrei aus !

Ich mein fettestes Grinsen aufgelegt und weitergeradelt.

Das was mir hinterhergeschriehen wurde habe ich nicht hören wollen.


Edit://  Hab nun 15 Seiten dieses gequatsches gelesen und bin echt amüsiert.
Diese nörgeleien wegen nichtklingeln und die nörgeleien wegen andersweitiger ankündigung von hinten geht mir auch auf den sack...
Ich hatte mir schonmal Überlegt solch ein Stadionhorn zu benutzen, wo eine Druckgasflasche angebracht ist 

Was wäre wohl die Reaktion nach solch einem Hupen ?


----------



## Der Meeester (24. Dezember 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Moi: "Aue, meinst du, wenn du mich doof von der Seite anquatschst, fängt mein ********* magisch an zu leuchten?!?"



Jawoll, sehr schön!!!


----------



## NoNick81 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir mal im 1 Euo Laden um die Ecke sone Hupe mit Gummiball geholt.
Hab das für ne spassige Sache gehalten und insgeheim an den Humor der Leute
appeliert. 
Das hab ich genau eine Woche gemacht bis mich ein Jogger (der mitten auf der Waldautobahn mit Stöpseln im Ohr lief) angemacht hat, nachdem ich ihn aus 3-4m entfernung angehupt habe: 
" Was soll den der Sch....! Muss man da son Terz machen, ich hau dir gleich aufs mal." !

Und die war jetzt nicht sooo laut.


----------



## sramx9 (24. Dezember 2009)

bin nun ca. 3 Jahr mit einem quietschenden gummihuhn am faltrad rumgefahren und musste aber mit der zeit einsehen, dass die menschheit nicht reif dafür ist. reaktionen sind zwar immer positiv wenn sie das vieh sehen - aber aus dem weg gehen sie nicht ( habe seit ein paar monaten jetzt doch ne klingel )


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich war Heiligabend mit nem Kumpel auf den lokalen Straßen unterwegs, in der Stadt und letztendlich auch aufm Heimweg. In der Stadt sind mir schon die netten Gehsten der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer aufgefallen. Man wurde fast überall vorgelassen, wo man sonst um sein Recht kämpfen muss. 
Irgendwann habe ich mich auf den Heimweg gemacht. Nach knapp 7km in meinem Dorf angekommen, entschied ich mich von der Hauptstraße in die Siedlung zuwechseln, da ich nach längerer Verletzungspause den Wheelie üben wollte. Nach ein paar hundert Metern aufm Hinterrad, klappte er wie zu "meinen Besten Zeiten". Dann ging es die breite Straße parralel zu meiner entlang. Ich hab aufs Hinterrad gezogen. Ziel war die 800m entfernte Kreuzung um in meine Straße einzubiegen. Nach 650m entdeckte ich den auf mich zufahrenden Polizisten, es war der Dorfsheriff (Detailverliebt, unfreundlich -> das Dorf hasst ihn). Ich ging davon aus, das er mich schon gesehen hatte und dachte nicht daran den Wheelie zubeenden. Als dann die links einmnündende Straße sichtbar war, verlangsamte ich durch bremsen und Gewichtsverlagerung. Daran vorbei, sah ich den Polizisten auf mich zulenken und bremsen. Ich zog 1m zur Seite und setzte zum vorbei fahren an. 
Wie erwartet öffnete er das Fenster. Ich stellte mich auf Ärger ein, doch was ich sah glaube ich einfach nicht. Er fing an zu klatschen ....

Weihnachten - man merkt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2009)

da fragt man sich, warum geht das nicht immer?


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann euch beruhigen, bei uns in Wolfen und Umgebung benahmen sich die Autofahrer zu Weihnachten und zu den Feiertagen bald noch idiotischer als sonst. Habe auf einer Bundesstraße einen Ford überholt, der gerade so an der 90 kratzte, als ich vorbei war, fing er an, wie blöd Lichthupe zu machen, nicht nur einmal sondern andauernd bis zur nächsten Ampel, dort zeigte er mir dann einen Vogel und den Mittelfinger, woraufhin ich ausgestiegen bin, zu ihm hingegangen und den freundlichen Hinweis gegeben habe, dass er den Straftatbestand der Nötigung und Beleidigung erfüllt hätte und ich ihn jetzt gern anzeigen würde, hat ihn nicht wirklich interessiert, er setzte sein Hup und Lichtkonzert fort, die Anzeige ist unterwegs, sowas muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen.
Genauso gibt es aber zu Weihnachten auch Autofahrer, die Autos über Sperrflächen überholen, die an roten Ampeln, ja das heisst, er ist bei Rot gefahren.
Dies tat er aber nur, um danach mit 80 über die Bundesstraße zu kriechen und an GRÜNEN Ampeln nicht mehr loszufahren.
Ich könnt das jetzt noch ewig fortsetzen, aber ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, an den Weihnachtstagen Auto und Fahrrad einfach stehen zu lassen.


----------



## atlas (29. Dezember 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich kann euch beruhigen, bei uns in Wolfen und Umgebung benahmen sich die Autofahrer zu Weihnachten und zu den Feiertagen bald noch idiotischer als sonst. Habe auf einer Bundesstraße einen Ford überholt, der gerade so an der 90 kratzte, als ich vorbei war, fing er an, wie blöd Lichthupe zu machen, nicht nur einmal sondern andauernd bis zur nächsten Ampel, dort zeigte er mir dann einen Vogel und den Mittelfinger, woraufhin ich ausgestiegen bin, zu ihm hingegangen und den freundlichen Hinweis gegeben habe, dass er den Straftatbestand der Nötigung und Beleidigung erfüllt hätte und ich ihn jetzt gern anzeigen würde, hat ihn nicht wirklich interessiert, er setzte sein Hup und Lichtkonzert fort, die Anzeige ist unterwegs, sowas muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen.
> Genauso gibt es aber zu Weihnachten auch Autofahrer, die Autos über Sperrflächen überholen, die an roten Ampeln, ja das heisst, er ist bei Rot gefahren.
> Dies tat er aber nur, um danach mit 80 über die Bundesstraße zu kriechen und an GRÜNEN Ampeln nicht mehr loszufahren.
> Ich könnt das jetzt noch ewig fortsetzen, aber ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, an den Weihnachtstagen Auto und Fahrrad einfach stehen zu lassen.



Hallo

Und fühlst du dich jetzt wohler,jetzt wo du Anzeige erstattet hast?
Du weißt schon das du dich damit nicht unbedingt fernab von dem "Kollegen"in dem Auto bewegst.Deine (unnötige) Anzeige beschäftigt nun die eh schon überlasteten Gerichte und wird eh wegen Nichtigkeit verworfen.
Besser du hättest ihn sichtbar ausgelacht und dich von seinem Gehabe nicht provozieren lassen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. Dezember 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Und fühlst du dich jetzt wohler,jetzt wo du Anzeige erstattet hast?
> Du weißt schon das du dich damit nicht unbedingt fernab von dem "Kollegen"in dem Auto bewegst.Deine (unnötige) Anzeige beschäftigt nun die eh schon überlasteten Gerichte und wird eh wegen Nichtigkeit verworfen.
> Besser du hättest ihn sichtbar ausgelacht und dich von seinem Gehabe nicht provozieren lassen.



Prinzipiell hast Du (in diesem Fall - weil die Anzeige leider nichts bringen wird) sogar Recht, ABER: Du kennst schon den Spruch "Der klügere gibt nach...bis er der Dumme ist.", oder?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Dezember 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Und fühlst du dich jetzt wohler,jetzt wo du Anzeige erstattet hast?
> Du weißt schon das du dich damit nicht unbedingt fernab von dem "Kollegen"in dem Auto bewegst.Deine (unnötige) Anzeige beschäftigt nun die eh schon überlasteten Gerichte und wird eh wegen Nichtigkeit verworfen.
> ...



Wenn er nachdem er angesprochen wurde keine Einsicht zeigt, ist eine Anzeige meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt. Wegen einem Stinkefinger allein hingegen würde ich auch nicht zur Polizei rennen.
Bei so einem Kerl scheint das aber schon System zu haben, den darf die Justiz gerne zur Räson bringen.

Ansonsten möchte ich auf meine Signatur verweisen.


----------



## Tiliiy (3. Januar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich versuch' grade, mir das dumme Gesicht vorzustellen...
> 
> Und? Durftest du Hupen?




ne durfte ned hupen   aber naja witzig wars allemale


----------



## Tiliiy (3. Januar 2010)

Letztens auch geil nachts um 23uhr ich mit 50km/h durch die fußgängerzohne standen die polizei mit lichtschranke da (xD) die habn geschriehn wie angebrennt (ich kopfhörer drine) hällt er mich am ende irgend wan an und sagte :

P: Sie müssen 10 strafe bezahlen
Ich: warum war ich zu  schnell ?
P: Zu schnell und sie haben fahrrerflucht begangen
Ich: klar wen ich kopfhörer auf hab kann ich das wohl schlecht hören
Pk das macht dan 15 wegen unachtsamkeit 

die spinnen die beamten ^^ naja was solls 15 geblecht und dan wieder wien angebrannter durch die fußgängerzohne geschossen


----------



## JENSeits (3. Januar 2010)

mhm da haste aber Glück gehabt mitter Fußgängerzone .. sonst das andere finde ich geht in Ordnung ... doer war da teilweis das fahren mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit mit Bikes erlaubt?


----------



## Tiliiy (3. Januar 2010)

weis ned achte auf sowas nicht ^^ aber ich glaub schritt geschwindigkeit ist erlaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (3. Januar 2010)

Tiliiy schrieb:


> standen die polizei mit lichtschranke da



?!


----------



## Kettenglied (3. Januar 2010)

Tiliiy schrieb:


> (ich kopfhörer drine) hällt er mich am ende irgend wan an und sagte :
> 
> P: Sie müssen 10 strafe bezahlen
> Ich: warum war ich zu  schnell ?
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen, da waren die Beamten sogar noch sehr sehr nett zu dir......


----------



## JENSeits (3. Januar 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, da waren die Beamten sogar noch sehr sehr nett zu dir......


----------



## Cannondalefan (3. Januar 2010)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> ?!



Na, Straßensperre halt...


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Januar 2010)

Tiliiy schrieb:


> weis ned *achte auf sowas nicht* ^^ aber ich glaub schritt geschwindigkeit ist erlaubt



Solchen Typen wünsche ich, dass irgendwann ein LKW Fahrer mal nicht auf sie achtet...


----------



## BaronAlex (3. Januar 2010)

Mit 13 ist man halt noch nicht "so weit"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2010)

Tiliiy schrieb:


> .............schlecht hören........unachtsamkeit.........



Viel Spaß bei deiner Führerscheinprüfung


----------



## dickerbert (3. Januar 2010)

@Tiliiy: Dir gehört der Arsch versohlt!


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Januar 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Solchen Typen wünsche ich, dass irgendwann ein LKW Fahrer mal nicht auf sie achtet...



kann man nicht drüber lachen, wenn letztens erst ein bekannter von nem unachtsamen lkw überfahren wurde.


----------



## strangeandnice (3. Januar 2010)

> Letztens auch geil nachts um 23uhr ich mit 50km/h durch die fußgängerzohne



Du bist mit 50km/h aufm Rad durch die Fussgängerzone, findest das witzig und machst einen auf lässig wenn die Polizei dich anhält, aha.


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Januar 2010)

Kann man genauso wenig drüber lachen wenn Bekannte/Verwandte von Radfahrern oder generell unachtsamen Verkehrsteilnehmern in irgend einer Form geschädigt wurden.

Mir ist bewusst, dass mein Kommentar recht makaber und trastisch formuliert ist. Die Wirkung der Aussage geht jedoch leider verloren wenn ich es soweit abschwäche, dass Niemand irgendwo in seinem Dunstkreis dadurch getroffen wird. Zum lachen war es eh nie gedacht, ich verliere mein Humor bei unachtsamen/uneinsichtigen Verkehrsteilnehmern da ich selber schon Kontakt mit einem massiven, motorisiertem Vehikel hatte.


----------



## macmaegges (3. Januar 2010)

Hab mich Heute mit Schreien auf ca 100- 150 m bemerkbar gemacht,  weil vor mir ein Spaziergängerpärchen auf dem RAdweg gelaufen is.

Als ich an denen vorbeigefarhen bin hab ich "danke" gesagt
Der Man antwortete darauf :  Musst du hier so langprügeln ?

--Hatte höchstens 30 kmh drauf im Schnee.

Hab ich zurück gerufen : Dat isn Radweg, sei froh das ich dich nich umfahr.


Komisches Fussgängervolk.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (3. Januar 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Solchen Typen wünsche ich, dass irgendwann ein LKW Fahrer mal nicht auf sie achtet...



Und sowas wünscht man keinem! Schon gar nicht dem LKW-Fahrer


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich zurück gerufen : Dat isn Radweg, sei froh das ich dich nich umfahr.
> 
> 
> Komisches Fussgängervolk.



Bist du jetzt stolz oder so?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hab mich Heute mit Schreien auf ca 100- 150 m bemerkbar gemacht,  weil vor mir ein Spaziergängerpärchen auf dem RAdweg gelaufen is.



Das geht auch einfacher: Das benötigte Utensil heißt "Klingel"...  



Also wenn ich hier so einige Storys lese, dann wunder ich mich null über den Ruf der Radfahrer als "Verkehrsrowdys"...


----------



## macmaegges (3. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt stolz oder so?




Sollte ich ?    




Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Das geht auch einfacher: Das benötigte Utensil heißt "Klingel"...
> 
> 
> 
> Also wenn ich hier so einige Storys lese, dann wunder ich mich null über den Ruf der Radfahrer als "Verkehrsrowdys"...




Ich weis , ne Klingel hilft da.
Eigentlich müsst ich dir jetzt sagen das ich sowas nicht hab und das gerne so mit meiner Stimme regele. aber ich lass das lieber, sonst darf ich mir hier noch was anhören, das das so aber nicht gern gesehen bzw gehört  wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. Januar 2010)

naja ich denke ne klingel haben hier die wenigsten und ich gehöre dazu, ich habe sie bisher auch immer ganz gut durch Reifengeräusche, Bremsen quietschen oder meiner Stimme ausgleivhen können. Ab und zu welchsel ich auch einfach schnell auf die Straße, wenns der Verkehr gefahrlos zulässt.Wenn ich, wie es oft der Fall ist, die Fußgängerzone durchfahre, dann eher in cruiser Tempo oder Schrittgeschwindigkeit und lasse Fußgänger bei sowas generell die "Vorfahrt".
Ich denke das ist im großen Ganzen auch soweit in Ordnung, auch wenns rechtlich nicht erlaubt ist. 

Aber das mit den 50 km/h gehört echt bestraft und naja ok Pikto ich kann deine Einstellung verstehen. Angreifend fand ich es jetzt nicht, ich denke es war jetzt nciht direkt auf überfahren von LKW's bezogen sondern sollte nur deine Wut auf solche "Fahrradrowdies" ausdrücken ....

wie dem auch sei, habt euch lieb und gebt ein bisschen Acht ... und nein, ich bin kein Engel, ich baller auch mal mitm Wheelie über Straßen, Bürgersteige etc, solange frei ist und ich kein anderen umhauen kann ...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2010)

Der beste Klingel ist und bleibt ne *HOPE* Nabe..........da springt jeder vor Ungläubigkeit zur Seite


----------



## Snap4x (3. Januar 2010)

Jop, meine neue Klingel


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Januar 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Kann man genauso wenig drüber lachen wenn Bekannte/Verwandte von Radfahrern oder generell unachtsamen Verkehrsteilnehmern in irgend einer Form geschädigt wurden.
> 
> Mir ist bewusst, dass mein Kommentar recht makaber und trastisch formuliert ist. Die Wirkung der Aussage geht jedoch leider verloren wenn ich es soweit abschwäche, dass Niemand irgendwo in seinem Dunstkreis dadurch getroffen wird. Zum lachen war es eh nie gedacht, ich verliere mein Humor bei unachtsamen/uneinsichtigen Verkehrsteilnehmern da ich selber schon Kontakt mit einem massiven, motorisiertem Vehikel hatte.



ne schon klar, besser ist es da einem kumpel ergangen, der immer meint zu schnell fahren zu müssen.. der hat sich mit 110 auf der autobahnausfahrt überschlagen, aber sich nicht viel getan.. seitdem fährt er total vorsichtig.


----------



## Kettenglied (3. Januar 2010)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> Du bist mit 50km/h aufm Rad durch die Fussgängerzone, findest das witzig und machst einen auf lässig wenn die Polizei dich anhält, aha.



Du vergisst das er außerdem noch Musik im Ohr hatte. Und nich angehalten hat weil er nix gehört hat. Obwohl der Beamte doch so doll gebrüllt hat......
Normalerweise wird man dafür ordentlich gef***t von der Polizei. Und von daher nehm ich ihm die Story sowieso nicht ab. Der weiß ja nicht einmal was eine Lichtschranke ist.


----------



## Neckarinsel (4. Januar 2010)

Bin im Schwarzwald auf den Kandel gefahren. Es war im Sommer,wolkenlos und sehr warm. Oben angekommen habe ich natürlich geschwitzt, wie sau. Auf dem Parkplatz oben am Kandel hat mich ein Autofahrer blöde angemacht und mich gefragt, ob es unterwegs geregnet hätte.


----------



## isy007 (4. Januar 2010)

Im Sommer 2009 am Gardasee, bergab auf der Ponale Straße von Pregasina nach Riva hat mich ein Ü50-60 MTBler (bergauf unterwegs) angehalten.

(Ich war auf dem Rückweg vom Tremalzo, ziemlich platt aber glücklich - und fuhr auf dieser mir bestens bekannten Touri-Autobahn mit gezogener Bremse)

Der besagte Herr hat mir zu verstehen gegeben das hier keine motorisierten Fahrzeuge erlaubt sind!
ICH: Ähh ja klar - UND???
_Kurze Pause - Stille - Da hat er dann wohl geschnallt dass mein Fahrrad auch nur Pedalen hat._
ER: Es ist hier verboten mit dem Rad zu fahren!
ICH: Hmm Sie sind Wanderer?
ER: Werd nicht frech! Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener und umsichtiger Fahrer. Hier sind viele kleine Kinder auf der Strecke. Da ist es lebensgefährlich wie ein Chaot hier runterzuheizen!
ICH: Chaot, heizen? Kennen wir uns? Wo bin ich hier geheizt? Sie haben mich doch nur auf diesen 10m zwischen 2 Kehren gesehen!
ER: Mit dir kann man nicht reden! Ihr Chaoten seit alle gleich!
ICH: Haben wir schonmal ein Bier miteinander getrunken? EGAL ich wünsche noch ein schönes Leben Tschüss!
(In Gedanken habe ich ihm einen Sonnenstich gewünscht - es zeugt ja auch nicht von Intelligenz um halb eins mittags in der knallen Sonne (August) da hoch zu fahren...)

Also so blöde wurde ich noch nie angemacht. Vorallem absolut grundlos.
Es war nur so, dass er mich wild gestikulierend anhielt und ich dachte es sei etwas passiert und er bräuchte Hilfe - und dann sowas


----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2010)

@ neckarinsel:    jaja da weiß jemand nicht was Sport ist ... 


@ isy:    naja ok .. Lebenserfahrung hin oder her ... Wichitgtuher ;D


----------



## no.body.line (4. Januar 2010)

Das von isy is geil xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (4. Januar 2010)

no.body.line schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar noch nicht lange, aber die die einen Sachen hinterherrufen anstatt das direkt zu sagen.



Sorry, aber das hat micht jetzt irgendwie an Brian erinnert: _Und äh, gegeben werden soll ihnen, also einem jedem von ihnen, gegeben, jedem von ihnen... soll gegeben werden. _


----------



## k.nickl (4. Januar 2010)

no.body.line schrieb:


> "Geht kacken" oder "Verpisst euch ins Grab"


Die Aussage zeugt von unendlicher Reife...


----------



## Targut (4. Januar 2010)

no.body.line schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar noch nicht lange, aber die die einen Sachen hinterherrufen anstatt das direkt zu sagen. Meistens ruf ich dann noch sowas wie "Geht kacken" oder "Verpisst euch ins Grab"... oder sowas xD.


...............................................................
Ich flehe dich an,hör sofort auf mit dem Mountainbiken das macht Pickel am Sack,asozial und impotent.


----------



## no.body.line (4. Januar 2010)

Ok ok, ich hab den Thread gelesen und bin zur "erleuchtung" gekommen. Ich diskutiere ab jetzt freundlich mit Rentnern oder mach garnix.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

Weisel Mann hat elleuchtung gehabt
El jetzt nist mehl "geht kacken" lufen, sondeln diskussion oder gal nix machen. Sehl sehl gute und weise entseidung


----------



## Cannondalefan (4. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute schön im Schnee vor mich hin am fahren, es ging einen Weg hoch, welcher auch als Schlittenbahn benutzt wurde, also schön zusamen gepresster Schnee. Ging auch mit normaler MTB-Bereifung ganz gut. Meint ein Spaziergänger: "Na, das geht aber nur mit Spikes", worauf ich dann sagte: "Eigentlich nicht, wenn richtiges Eis kommt legt ich einfach mal auf's Maul und gut ist."
Hat er dan nur gesagt: "Ach so geht das..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

1:0 für den Fußgänger, das muss man ihm lassen.


----------



## macmaegges (4. Januar 2010)

Hab heute einen ungewollten Drift auf Eis echt gut abgefangen, mich dabei einmal um die eigene Achse gedreht.

Aber das heftige war, das an der Stelle an der ich gefahren wäre, ohne den Drift und die Drehung, ein LKW in Rutschen kam und mich auf jedenfall Plattgemacht hätte.

Ich weis nicht ob es jemand geblickt hat was da grad abging, aber die Fussgänger haben schon arg die Augen aufgerissen.

Warscheinlich wegen dem unkontroliert rutschenden LKW, dem zum Glück auch nichts passierte.

Ich war nach der Aktion irgendwie aufgewühlt. Eigentlich jetzt immer noch.


----------



## Cannondalefan (4. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> 1:0 für den Fußgänger, das muss man ihm lassen.



Echt? Na gut, ich kann mit leben


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

Cannondalefan schrieb:


> Echt? Na gut, ich kann mit leben


----------



## Heide-Daniel (4. Januar 2010)

Da ich die letzten Tage viel im Schnee unterwegs war, habe ich mir des öfteren den Spruch: " Das muss mal geölt werden" in Bezug auf meine Bremse angehört. Leider meinen einige dies sogar tatsächlich ernst.


----------



## Harvester (4. Januar 2010)

immerhin quietscht es dann nicht mehr.....


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

es wird eher lauter...


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

Heide-Daniel schrieb:


> Leider meinen einige dies sogar tatsächlich ernst.


Manche machen es tatsächlich.


----------



## KaiservonChina (4. Januar 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Du vergisst das er außerdem noch Musik im Ohr hatte. Und nich angehalten hat weil er nix gehört hat. Obwohl der Beamte doch so doll gebrüllt hat......
> Normalerweise wird man dafür ordentlich gef***t von der Polizei. Und von daher nehm ich ihm die Story sowieso nicht ab. Der weiß ja nicht einmal was eine Lichtschranke ist.



seh ich auch so - ernstnehmen ist nicht. Falls doch @ Originalpost:
Depp.

und ich finde es bemerkenswert, in wie vielen Posts die unermessliche soziale Kompetenz mancher Biker durchschlägt ... Von Ghetto bis Assi war in den Seiten schon alles dabei, hat mich teils auch zum lachen gebracht.
Aber oft wundert mich, dass mir noch kein Stock in die Speichen gesteckt wird, sofern die "Gegner" auch nur mit wenigen der "echten Mountainbiker" in Kontakt kamen...


----------



## Targut (4. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hab heute einen ungewollten Drift auf Eis echt gut abgefangen, mich dabei einmal um die eigene Achse gedreht.
> 
> Aber das heftige war, das an der Stelle an der ich gefahren wäre, ohne den Drift und die Drehung, ein LKW in Rutschen kam und mich auf jedenfall Plattgemacht hätte.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2010)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe (und es wird ein bisschen länger):  
    ich war eben grade auch wieder eine Runde drehen. Als ich so nach 16km aufm Heimweg war, nahm ich die Hauptstraße. Sie war recht frei (Autospuren dick Salz und Teer sichtbar), nur ganz außen und zwischen den Spuren lag etwas Modder rum, konnte man aber auch mitm Fahrrad zur Not durchfahren.
Als ich dann von hinten Autobesuch bekam, hab ich mich weiter zur Seite verzogen, allerdings mussten die Autofahrer schon ein paar Zentimeter vonner Ideallinie runter um an mir vorbei zukommen. Als was von vorne kam, wartete der Sharan brav mit 30km/h hinter mir bis frei war und zog dann mit genug Abstand an mir vorbei. 
Jetzt kommt's: Dann sah ich nen Xenonlicht, was sich stark nach utnen neigte, sprich ne starke Bremsung hinter mir. Naja musste ja net sein weil der Gegenverkehr der wieder kam, deutlich zusehen war. Ist ja nicht mal ein Huckel inner Straße und die Spuren sind auch ziemlich breit. Nur der Fahrer hinter mir fängt an zu hupen wie ne Sau und meinte doch überholen zumüssen, obwohls bei 2 Autos und einem Bike schon echt eng wird, wenn keiner in die tiefe Modder fährt. Der Gegenverkehr is in den besagten Dreck reingefahren um einem Zusammenstoß zuentgehen. Ich bin auch ein bisl rübergezogen um dem Typen Platz zumachen. Es war nen fetter AMG-getunter Benz in schnee-weiß. Nummernschild erkenne ich wieder. Ich glaube der fährt auch öfters inner nahegelegenden Stadt rum, naja dazu gleich mehr. Ich jedenfalls mit Vollgas im Wiegetritt hinter dem her. Da die Ampel kam, welche auf rot stand, freute ich mich auf die Genugtuhung wie folgen würde. Allerdings war es bei meiner Ankunft grün und mir blieb nur die Verfolgung über ca. 250m. Abatand betrug da für ein paar Sekunden 2m, da der Sharan abbiegen wollte. Dann zog der Benz mit Vollgas und V8 geballer mit letzendlich geschätzten 80km/h die kurvige Kanalbrücke hoch. Die fahren manche mitm Golf GT bei super Grip nur mit 120km/h ... 

Wenn ich den die Tage in der Stadt wiedertreffe, sollte ich mal an sein Fenster klopfen und ihm was sagen? Was meint ihr und was sollte ich sagen?
Hab kein Bock die Meinung über uns Biker noch mehr zu verschlechtern, als es manche hier taggtäglich tun ... 


Liebe total angefixte Grüße ...


----------



## Cannondalefan (4. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie suche ich noch den guten Fußvolkspruch....


----------



## Büüche (4. Januar 2010)

Am besten in den Tank pissen.

Da wirst du nichts erreichen. Der Typ fühlt sich toll in seinem AMG und kann es garnicht fassen, dass nicht jeder sofort vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt wenn er mit seinem aufgemotzten Rentnerfahrzeug ankommt. 

Da kannst du auch ner Kuh ins Horn petzen. Die leckt dir wenigstens noch die Hand ab.


----------



## kaot (4. Januar 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Am besten in den Tank pissen.
> 
> Da wirst du nichts erreichen. Der Typ fühlt sich toll in seinem AMG und kann es garnicht fassen, dass nicht jeder sofort vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt wenn er mit seinem aufgemotzten Rentnerfahrzeug ankommt.
> 
> Da kannst du auch ner Kuh ins Horn petzen. Die leckt dir wenigstens noch die Hand ab.



traurig aber wahr.
beruflich bedingt habe ich oft mit dieser Klientel zu tun. 
mein tipp, lass es gut sein. 
sei froh das er dich nicht übern haufen gefahren hat.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenn ich den die Tage in der Stadt wiedertreffe, sollte ich mal an sein Fenster klopfen und ihm was sagen? Was meint ihr und was sollte ich sagen?
> Hab kein Bock die Meinung über uns Biker noch mehr zu verschlechtern, als es manche hier taggtäglich tun ...



Ihn *freundlich* fragen, ob er lebensmüde ist (Raserei bei Glätte). Ansonsten: Ignorieren - auch wenn es schwer fällt. Wenn du dich aufregst wie ein Rohrspatz, dann ist das doch die Genugtuung für ihn...


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

ihr habt ja Recht .. naja werde ihn mal ganz nett drauf ansprechen wenn er mir über den Weg fährt mit seinem Potenzmittel ....

danke Jungs


----------



## JulianK (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

heute im Schnee war witzig. Es waren sehr viele Spaziergänger und Kinder mit dem Schlitten unterwegs. Wir (Kumpel mit Hardtail und ich mit Fully) standen vor einer Treppe und haben darüber nachgedacht, wie wir am besten eine Lange Treppe runter kommen. 

Da kommt ein älterer Herr (denke zwischen 70 und 80 Jahre) und sagte zu meinem Kumpel: Ei, das ist ja ein Fahrrad mit einer Federung am Voderrad. Damit kann man doch bestimmt gut so im Gelände fahren oder? 
Mein Kumpel: Joar, geht schon zimlich gut. 

Der Mann guckt mein Fahrrad an. Ei, noch ein Fahrrad mit einer Federung. Näää, das hat ja sogar zwei. Damit kann man doch bestimmt gut im Gelände fahren oder?
Ich: Ja, geht sehr gut. 

 Joar, war schon witzig. 

Dann wir die Treppe runter. Unten stand eine Familie (Eltern und 2 Kinder) 
Das Kleine Mädchen: Guckt mal, die fahren ja mit einem Fahrrad die Treppe runter. 
Blöderweise, hab ich nicht aufs mittlere Kettenblatt geschaltet sondern bin aufm kleinsten geblieben. Natürlich ist die Kette abgesprungen. 

Unten angekommen meinte der Mann: Hast du jetzt dauerhaften Leerlauf?
Ich: Ja, doppelt gemoppelt hält besser. 
Hab die Kette dann beim fahren schnell mit dem Umwerfer wieder drauf geschoben.
Frau: Boah, das ging jetzt aber schnell. 



mfg. Julian


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

@Julian: Ich finde das is immer das geilste wenn dann die Älteren Interesse für unsern Sport zeigen  Bewunder ich ich irgendwie, denn wer weiß wie wir später sind


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, ich würde auch nichts von einer Jugend halten, die auf schwebenden Surfbrettern durch die gegend fliegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (5. Januar 2010)

Hover - Boards ??!! Geil!!! 

















...okay, überm Wasser funzen sie nicht richtig....aber sonst  ....und vielleicht nicht unbedingt in pink


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Januar 2010)

Näääää, irgentwie uncool.


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2010)

> gut kommt immer "klingeling" zu rufen. da hat sich bei mir bisher noch jeder drüber gefreut.... das spart gewicht und geklingelt ist trotzdem



Das habe ich letztens mal Probiert, worauf mir mit: "HIER KOMMT DER EIERMANN!" geantwortet wurde


----------



## sramx9 (5. Januar 2010)

wieso  - hast du keine ?


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

gedisst


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2010)

Ist doch lustig und schlagfertig Könnte ich drüber lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el comandante (5. Januar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> > Zitat:
> > gut kommt immer "klingeling" zu rufen. da hat sich bei mir bisher noch jeder drüber gefreut.... das spart gewicht und geklingelt ist trotzdem
> 
> 
> Das habe ich letztens mal Probiert, worauf mir mit: "HIER KOMMT DER EIERMANN!" geantwortet wurde


... "Die Post ist da!" kam einmal sehr spontan von einer Dame, ansonsten gibt es freundliches Lächeln und Grüßen, alles sehr entspannt im Gegensatz zu den Reaktionen bei echter Klingelei.

Die Fahrradglocke verwende ich nicht mehr (bzw. nur im Notfall), sie erzeugt Angst und Schrecken und das Fußvolk rennt durcheinander immer in die falsche Richtung!  
Letzten Sommer war ich am Wohnort zu Fuß unterwegs. Als es hinter mir klingelte bin ich aus Schreck einen halben Meter in die Luft gesprungen, aber zur richtigen Seite, da ich gut räumlich höre!!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

tja so kanns gehn aber solche Situationen find ich immer toll  versüßen den Tag


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Januar 2010)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> ...
> Aber oft wundert mich, dass mir noch kein Stock in die Speichen gesteckt wird, sofern die "Gegner" auch nur mit wenigen der "echten Mountainbiker" in Kontakt kamen...



Ist mir mal andeutungsweise so gegangen. Völlig entspannt auf Rhein auf einer Mauer langgeradelt, läuft unten ein paar ältere Herrschaften lang, einer der Herren schwenkt auf mich ein und versucht (andeutungsweise?) mir den Regenschirm ins Vorderrad zu rammen. Bin eigentlich der entspanntere Verkehrsteilnehmer, aber da hab ich schon nen ziemlich dicken Hals bekommen.


----------



## Der Meeester (6. Januar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ...versucht [...] mir den Regenschirm ins Vorderrad zu rammen....



Da hört der Spaß auf!  Bei mir gäb es da gleich eine aufs M***! Und jetzt bitte keine Belehrungen über die möglichen Rechtsfolgen. Die Erwiederung einer Beleidigung ist auch nicht strafbar...


----------



## softcake (6. Januar 2010)

Klingeln verursacht nach meiner Erfahrung bisweilen seltsames Verhalten bei Fußgängern:

Erstes Klingeln: Blicke nach links und rechts, zweites Klingeln: Blick nach oben (!). Vorsichtiges Vorbeifahren nützt trotzdem nichts. Als Radfahrer verbreitet man grundsätzlich Angst und Schrecken...

Die Leute sind oft nicht fähig, einen Zusammenhang zwischen einem klingelähnlichem Geräusch und einem sich eventuell von hinten nähernden Radfahrer zu sehen.

Ich klingle darum nicht mehr, sondern rufe freundlich "Tschulligung!", anschließend "Dangää!" Nützt aber auch nix. Gibt dann Mecker, "weil ich wohl keine Klingel habe!?"...

Goil ist auch, wenn zwei Fußgänger die komplette Wegbreite benötigen und beide nach Klingeln/Rufen verschreckt auf die jeweils andere Seite wechseln 

softcake


----------



## Luke.HdR (6. Januar 2010)

softcake schrieb:


> Klingeln verursacht nach meiner Erfahrung bisweilen seltsames Verhalten bei Fußgängern:
> 
> Erstes Klingeln: Blicke nach links und rechts, zweites Klingeln: Blick nach oben (!). Vorsichtiges Vorbeifahren nützt trotzdem nichts. Als Radfahrer verbreitet man grundsätzlich Angst und Schrecken...
> 
> ...



Habe genau dieses Verhalten von Fußgängern in meiner Umgebung beobachtet. Scheint sich um die gleiche Spezies von Fußgängern zu handeln 
Meistens pfeiffe ich aber hörbar (eine Art Melodie, also kein Schiedsrichterpfiff), das funktoniert auch ganz passabel.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Januar 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Da hört der Spaß auf!  Bei mir gäb es da gleich eine aufs M***! Und jetzt bitte keine Belehrungen über die möglichen Rechtsfolgen. Die Erwiederung einer Beleidigung ist auch nicht strafbar...


 
Wie gesagt, mein Gewaltpotential hält sich ziemlich in Grenzen. Aber ich war derart erbost, daß ich ihn anbrüllte, ich würde "... ihm, wenn er das nochmal versucht, sein dreckiges Grinsen ins Gesicht zurücktreten". War danach fast über mich selbst schockiert.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Januar 2010)

softcake schrieb:


> Goil ist auch, wenn zwei Fußgänger die komplette Wegbreite benötigen und beide nach Klingeln/Rufen verschreckt auf die jeweils andere Seite wechseln


Wie gesagt, bei mir springen die zum Glück immer in die richtige Richtung (rechts)... 

Ist aber immer wieder ein Schauspiel. Hebel spannen, loslassen, *DIIINNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnng*, die Fußgänger springen erschreckt zur Seite. Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, daß die Charlie vom Roseversand *wirklich* laut ist... 

Lustig waren auch heute 2 Pärchen. Die trotten da als 2x2 auf dem Radweg rum, ich klingel, das übliche Schauspiel, ich fahr vorbei. Dann hör ich so von hinten von der einen Frau lustig-provokant hinterhergerufen: "BITTESCHÖN!"  



Auch beliebt ist immer das Spiel bei zwei nebeneinander laufenden Fußgängern das Abschätzen "Komm ich da jetzt vorbei oder erschreck ich die?"...


----------



## jojolintzi (6. Januar 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Auch beliebt ist immer das Spiel bei zwei nebeneinander laufenden Fußgängern das Abschätzen "Komm ich da jetzt vorbei oder erschreck ich die?"...



Meistens beides. Erst kommt man vorbei, dann erschrecken sie doch


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Januar 2010)

Ihr redet über Fußgänger wie Verhaltensforscher über Schafe 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein (und das als Moralapostel der ich hier einstweilen bin) hab ich auch keine Klingel am Rad. Nach 4verschiedenen Klingeln hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Dinger eh keiner Beachtet und vor allem, dass wenn die Schäfchen... öh Fußgänger erstmal wild Ringelreihen tanzen, sich noch breiter machen und oftmals schlimmer meckern als bei einem "Könnten sie bitte mal..." (abbremsen sollte man eh, da es recht dumm/dreist ist an Fußgängern vorbei zu brettern).

Achja noch was tolles: Einfach dort fahren wo kein typisches Wandergebiet ist. Das hilft ungemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Januar 2010)

Ein Radweg ist normal auch kein Wandergebiet...  
Aber ihr kennt das ja eh, am Sonntag und Feiertag sind da ganze Horden D) an Familien unterwegs...


----------



## pixelquantec (6. Januar 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ein Radweg ist normal auch kein Wandergebiet...
> Aber ihr kennt das ja eh, am Sonntag und Feiertag sind da ganze Horden D) an Familien unterwegs...


 
.. und alle schaffen ihren Hund zum kacken in den Wald.


----------



## softcake (6. Januar 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> ...Ist aber immer wieder ein Schauspiel. Hebel spannen, loslassen, *DIIINNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnng*...





Ich stelle mir das gerade in Zeitlupe vor - hinterlegt mit Der-Weiße-Hai-Musik...


----------



## JENSeits (6. Januar 2010)

wer hat grade ne Cam zur Hand oder Morgen und macht mal nen Video raus?  so als Doku  Cam an Lenker knallen und ab dafür auffe Straßen


----------



## kaot (8. Januar 2010)

gestern bin ich mit meinem fiesta in den schwarzwald gefahren.

auf nem großen wanderparkplatz hab ich dann mein bike aus dem kofferraum geholt und war grad dabei das vorderrad einzusetzen. 
dann kam ein älterer mann (~75) zu mir und schaute sich das alles genau an.
danach hab ich das bike an den bordstein gestellt und nochmal luft geprüft.
er immer noch am beobachten.
nickte mir dann zu und meinte, bei dem wetter sollte ich doch lieber spike reifen aufziehen.

ich: naja bei den wegen gehts noch, da ist ja meistens schotter unterm schnee und kein fest gefahrenes eis.

er: *wieder am nicken* joa sie haben ja auch breite stollen, das macht sicher spass, hätte es so was in meiner jungend doch auch gegeben.

ich: wollen sie mal ne runde mit drehen?

er: wollen schon, da komm ich aber nicht mehr drauf und nur mit ner bruchlandung runter. ich glaub ich geh lieber wander, wie geplant.
viel spass

an dem tag waren alle ganz freundlich, machten platz, grüßten
toller tag, was das an ging


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Solche Tage und Erlebnisse sind die besten

Gestern den örtlichen Rodelberg rauf. Vater zu seinem Sohn: "Guck mal.....", dann, als habe er es erst jetzt realisiert: "ein Radfahrer?"


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

japs, bei so einem Wetter sind die Miesepeter unter den Wanderern Zuhause und die anderen Bürger kommen in Wald und wollen Kindern etc. enn gutes Vorbild sein. So kommt mir das vor. Manche haben aber auch einfach nur Angst, weil sie denken man rutscht unkontrolliert durche Gegend .. meine Meinung


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Solche Tage und Erlebnisse sind die besten
> 
> Gestern den örtlichen Rodelberg rauf. Vater zu seinem Sohn: "Guck mal.....", dann, als habe er es erst jetzt realisiert: "ein Radfahrer?"





Einmal, an einer Abfahrt, geht an einer engeren Stelle ein Paaar mit Kinderwagen spazieren.
Der aufmerksame Radfahrer ruft schonmal "Achtung" und "Könnten sie bitte platz machen"...
Doch nichts passiert, also in die Eisen und nochmal was sagen, wieder NICHTS, also halbwegs langsam durchs Gestrüp am Rand vorbei.
Was kommt nur? Richtig: "Kannst ja auch mal klingenl!!!"

WO man sich fragt, wie will man eine klingel hören, wenn man schon ein lautes "Achtung" nicht hört und auf 2faches höfliches bitten nicht reagiert?!


EDIT hat noch ne andere Geschichte:
Letztens beim Bikerodeln am Schlittenberg in der Näher sind mein Kumpel und ich schon ne gnze Weile zwischen den Rodelern unterwegs, kommt auf einmal jemand auf uns zu und sagt: "Also ihr fahrt da jetzt nicht mehr runter, OK! Ihr könnt ja garnicht bremsen, wenn der Weg versperrt ist, besonders nicxht am hang!"
Meine Antwort: "Das kann ich und außerdemm sollte man am Rand gehen, sonst fahren einen die schlittenfahrer um!"
ER: "Das will ich sehen!"
ICh also bis zur hälfte runtergefahern und, welch ein wunder, ich stehe.
In der Zwischenzeit hatte auch noch ein anderer Rodler mit dem Mann geschprochen, der schon gesehen hatte, das wir nur dann runterfahren, wenn wenig los ist auf der Piste und noch keinen Umgefahren haben.
Der Mann guckte mich nur noch einmal an und dann nicht mehr.


----------



## William Foster (8. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> WO man sich fragt, wie will man eine klingel hören, wenn man schon ein lautes "Achtung" nicht hört und auf 2faches höfliches bitten nicht reagiert?!



Man wollte ganz einfach angeklingelt werden und nichts weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

William Foster schrieb:


> Man wollte ganz einfach angeklingelt werden und nichts weiter...


Frag mich mal, wie viele radfahrer klingeln, wenn sie an mir vorbei wollen?
3 von 10 und das sind die kleinen Kinder, die von der Schule kommen


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

William Foster schrieb:


> Man wollte ganz einfach angeklingelt werden und nichts weiter...




komische Vorlieben


----------



## William Foster (8. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, wie viele radfahrer klingeln, wenn sie an mir vorbei wollen?
> 3 von 10 und das sind die kleinen Kinder, die von der Schule kommen



Wie langsam bist Du denn?


----------



## softcake (8. Januar 2010)

William Foster schrieb:


> Man wollte ganz einfach angeklingelt werden und nichts weiter...



Ich klingle nur noch nach meinem Butler...


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wie langsam bist Du denn?


Mensch, wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin, was immer mittags nach der schule vom bus nachhause ist


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. Januar 2010)

Zu Fuß, wie uncool...  

Hmmm, ist aber irgendwie schon derbe. Ich wüßte net, wann ich das letzte Mal ne längere Strecke zu Fuß gegangen wäre. Bin ja schließlich größtenteils per Rad oder Auto unterwegs. Und die Strecke vom Auto zum Supermarkt und zurück zählt ja bekanntlich net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich gehöre zu den uncoolen^^
Morgens muss ich ca. 300m zum bus gehen und ich lasse bei uns am Bahnhof sicherlich nicht mein rad stehen
mittags sinds ca 800m vom bus->home, da er wo anders hält, so klappt das schonmal net
und außerdem macht bekanntlich jeder gang schlank


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Euer Bahnhof liegt ja auch voll im Ghetto. Ich kenne da so ein paar Anwohner.....


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Euer Bahnhof liegt ja auch voll im Ghetto. Ich kenne da so ein paar Anwohner.....


Ach wie nett, dass ich jetzt sogar so viel zähle mehrere Leute


Noch ne STory: Ich bin gerade oben, spricht mich einer an: wie bist du denn hier rauf gekommen? hast du spikes?
Ich: nein, ich habe Enduroreifen drauf, welche für härteres gelände, mit dehnen geht das ziemlich gut
er: also eher die falschen reifen
ich: eig. ja, aber das funktioniert trotzdem
er: achso; und geht weg


----------



## invincible (8. Januar 2010)

Ich auf dem Rennrad bei gefühlten - 20° und ordentlich Schneematsch auf der Straße zum Weihnachtsmarkt geradelt. Beim anketten an einen Zaun höre ich ne Frau zu ihrem Begleiter sprechen:
"Das braucht der heute nicht anschließen, heut fährt 'eh keiner Fahrrad."

Ist sicher kein Brüller, ich musste aber trotzdem schmunzeln. Und ich ab mich in meiner Beklopptheit mal wieder bestätigt gefühlt.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

OOOWNED


----------



## fuzzball (8. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ja, ich gehöre zu den uncoolen^^
> Morgens muss ich *ca. 300m* zum bus gehen und ich lasse bei uns am Bahnhof sicherlich nicht mein rad stehen
> mittags sinds* ca 800m vom bus->home*, da er wo anders hält, so klappt das schonmal net
> und außerdem macht bekanntlich jeder gang schlank



verläufst du dich Mittags? oder wieso ist der Weg Mittags 2 1/2 mal länger als am Vormittag


----------



## Snap4x (9. Januar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> verläufst du dich Mittags? oder wieso ist der Weg Mittags 2 1/2 mal länger als am Vormittag



Er wohnt bestimmt im Dorf mit so Haltestellen, wo nur zu bestimmten Zeiten die Busse fahren 
Und dann halt Nachmittag's/Abend's hält der da nicht mehr.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (9. Januar 2010)

2 Kinder bei ner Auffahrt von c.a. 20% Steigung:
"kuck mal, der arme"

Horde Kinder an ner Bushaltestelle, ich nach ner Schlamm-Runde ohne Schutzblech:
"Kuck mal, der hat in die Hose geschissen"


----------



## Snap4x (9. Januar 2010)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> Horde Kinder an ner Bushaltestelle, ich nach ner Schlamm-Runde ohne Schutzblech:
> "Kuck mal, der hat in die Hose geschissen"


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. Januar 2010)

Zur Klingelfrage: Entweder surren meine Reifen laut genug und die Leute drehen sich um, ODER die Reifen surren ZU laut und die Leute drehen sich nicht um, weil sie denken ich wÃ¤re ein Auto und wÃ¼rde auf der StraÃe an denen vorbei fahren - was ich dann auch meistens tue.

Hier mal ein kleines Repertoire an Zitaten, die ich besonders in der Schule hÃ¶re, weil ich bis vor einer Woche auch bei -10Â°C noch mit kurzer Hose zur Schule kam:
"Ist dir nicht kalt?"
"Was hast du eigentlich im Sommer an?"
"Ey du Bastard zieh dir endlich ne lange Hose an"
"Hallo???"

Und viele weitere die mir grad nicht so ganz einfallen wollenâ¦


----------



## M!tch (9. Januar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> verläufst du dich Mittags? oder wieso ist der Weg Mittags 2 1/2 mal länger als am Vormittag



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. 

des weiteren ist der weg ca. 2 1/2 mal so lang und nicht 2 1/2 mal länger.

sorry, aber wenn man schon klugscheißt sollte man wissen, was man erzählt.


----------



## invincible (9. Januar 2010)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> weil ich bis vor einer Woche auch bei -10°C noch mit kurzer Hose zur Schule kam:



Respekt, das nenn ich mal deutsche Härte.


----------



## Kadauz (9. Januar 2010)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Zur Klingelfrage: Entweder surren meine Reifen laut genug und die Leute drehen sich um, ODER die Reifen surren ZU laut und die Leute drehen sich nicht um, weil sie denken ich wäre ein Auto und würde auf der Straße an denen vorbei fahren - was ich dann auch meistens tue.
> 
> Hier mal ein kleines Repertoire an Zitaten, die ich besonders in der Schule höre, weil ich bis vor einer Woche auch bei -10°C noch mit kurzer Hose zur Schule kam:
> "Ist dir nicht kalt?"
> ...



Jaja dioe Jugend. Viel Spaß wenn sich in 10 Jahren deine Knie melden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

Also meine Knie melden sich jetzt schon, ich bin Jugendlicher
Das liegt aber eher am Wachstum und meiner Beinlängendifferenz.

Lord_Shadow(hat auf der Vorseite gepostet) uhd ich mussten uns heute auch mal wieder was anhören.
Die Schlittenfahrer und auf der Bahn gehende Leute nicht, anscheinen haben wir MTBler allle das Verbrecher-Gen

Und wegen son paar beschissenene Hunden habe ich mich auch noch abgepakt
Das die ihre Hunde nie anleinen können. Da wurde ich so richtig aggressiv
Wir haben noch Achtung gerufen, aber man kann den Hund ja nicht mal am Halsband festhalten, nein.
laufen die genau vor uns über die Bahn.Lord_Shadow muss bremsen, weil die hunde spielend über die bahn laufen, der eine bleibt stehen, nachdem Lord ihn passiert hat, rennt er aber weiter.
Da ich keinen Hund killen wollte, habe ich natürlich gebremst und versucht auszuweichen, was im sturz geedenet hat.
Es hat aber auch niemand gesagt: "Tut uns LEid","ENtschuldigung" oder "ist ihnen was passiert?"
Ich also aufgestanden und erstmal gefragt, warum man die hunde nichtmal an die leine nehmen kann oder wenigstens am halsband festhalten.
Das einzigste was kam, war: "Ihr müsst hier ja nicht so herunter rasen"
Wobei ein schlitten(-fahrer) nicht anders reagiert hätte oder anderes angestellt hätte als wir
Aber das gilt natürlich net, wir sind ja die Bösen


Anbei nochn paar Sprüche die wir gehört habe:
-Sind die verrückt oder wollen die da jetzt runter?
-was ist das den fürn helm?(wir trugen integralhelme)


----------



## BikeTiefling (9. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> -was ist das den fürn helm?(wir trugen integralhelme)



Heute beim Fleischer: Fahren Sie bei DEM Wetter Motorrad?
Dabei habe ich einfach nur ein wenig Spaß mit Erledigungen verbunden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Heute beim Fleischer: Fahren Sie bei DEM Wetter Motorrad?
> Dabei habe ich einfach nur ein wenig Spaß mit Erledigungen verbunden.


Der ist genial


----------



## iceCalt (10. Januar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> verläufst du dich Mittags? oder wieso ist der Weg Mittags 2 1/2 mal länger als am Vormittag



Steht ja da, dass der Bus wo anders abends hält, als morgens?



invincible schrieb:


> Respekt, das nenn ich mal deutsche Härte.



Dein Weltbild ist mickrig.

Mr X sein Umfeld scheint von Intelligenz wahrlich geprägt zu sein..


----------



## player599 (10. Januar 2010)

letztens bin ich zum brötchenholen gefahren, am straßenrand son alter mann mit köter (auch nich angeleint) dann hält der mann ihn am halsband, der hund reißt sich aber los und rennt auf mich zu, der alte noch so: keine angst der tut nix..... ne sekunde später hat der hund in meinen lenker gebissen, und mich hats bei 35kmh zerlegt, der hund is zum mann zurück und die ham mich einfach so liegen lassen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (10. Januar 2010)

softcake schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir das gerade in Zeitlupe vor - hinterlegt mit Der-Weiße-Hai-Musik...


----------



## JENSeits (10. Januar 2010)

das MUSS mal einer als Video drehen


----------



## erexx (10. Januar 2010)

hi
bin heute einigermaßen langsam einen berg runtergefahren, also ich eine ältere Dame mir Hund auf der Straße sehe. Ich fahre links vorbei, grüße noch und rutsche mir dem Vorderreifen weg. (Viel schnee auf der Fahrbahn). 
Auf jeden Fall fliege ich bei ca 20km/h voll auf die Schnauze in den nächsten Haufen, also mich die Frau vollkommen schokiert anguckt und sagt:

"Wieso machen sie sowas den, das tut doch bestimmt weh!"

ich wusste echt keine Antwort drauf..


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Januar 2010)

erexx schrieb:


> "Wieso machen sie sowas den, das tut doch bestimmt weh!"



Das gleiche hatte ein älteres Ehepaar damals zu mir gesagt, als ich aufm Bitterfelder Berg mit 45km/h aufn Schotter aufgeschlagen bin und mir die Schädelstirnplatte gebrochen hatte. Zum Glück war ich so benommen, dass ich keine Antwort mehr drauf wusste.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2010)

Absolut mega


----------



## CrossX (10. Januar 2010)

Hat ein Opa mal zu mir gesagt nachdem ich mich bei ner Vollbremsung auf die Schnauze gelegt habe, weil er auf dem Radweg rumlief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (10. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Absolut mega





CrossX schrieb:


> Hat ein Opa mal zu mir gesagt nachdem ich mich bei ner Vollbremsung auf die Schnauze gelegt habe, weil er auf dem Radweg rumlief



Der Opa hat "Absolut mega" gesagt? Cool...


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Januar 2010)

Das war halt voll der krasse Checker Opa...


----------



## CrossX (10. Januar 2010)

Klar, ein krasser Ghettoopa mit Sidomaske 

Es war irgendwas in der Art: "Wo sind sie denn vorgefahren das sie sich so überschlagen haben? Das tut doch weh!"


----------



## JulianK (11. Januar 2010)

So was ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert.

Ich fahr hinter einem Kollegen, der diesen Trail genau kannte. Ich aber nicht. Wir überholen eine Frau und 5 Meter weiter kam ein Drop, den ich voll übersehen haben. Ich mich natürlich überschlagen, das Fahrrad flog 10 Meter in den Busch und die Frau nur: BOOOAAAAAHHHHH! Ach du *******, ist was passiert.

Ich stand auf, mit einem Grinsen von 1 Meter breite: Nee, natürlich nicht. War doch ne 1a Landung. 

Ich glaub die Frau hatte danach einen größeren Schaden als ich. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## DHK (12. Januar 2010)

erexx schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall fliege ich bei ca 20km/h voll auf die Schnauze in den nächsten Haufen, also mich die Frau vollkommen schokiert anguckt und sagt:
> 
> "Wieso machen sie sowas den, das tut doch bestimmt weh!"



Das hat ja mal was.

Habe auch noch einen:
"Das macht dann 10 Euro!", wenn man mal wieder mit dem Bike in der Fußgängerzone unterwegs war.


----------



## macmaegges (13. Januar 2010)

Ich durfte zahlen weil ich nicht schrittgeschwindigkeit gerollt bin.

War etwas schneller. wirklich nur etwas.

Mein ich  das is Schritt...
Meint er, ne du darfst nur so schnell wie der langsamste in der Fussgängerzone...
Mein ich (weil da gerade eine ältere Frau auf dem Rollstuhl langrollt) Fingerzeig auf den Rollstuhl...  so langsam soll ich mich fortbewegen?
Meint er furztrocken das ich mich glücklich schätzen soll, dass ich überhaupt fahren darf. Sonst wärs teurer.


Das mit : Ich lauf immer so schnell zieht bei denen nich mehr 
Bei einem Jungspund hats mehrmals gezogen


----------



## Wimbo (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin letztens in nem Naturschutzgebiet, welches die Formen eines teritären Hügellandes aufweist, mitten im Schnee mit Fullface & co. an einem Sonntag Nachmittag die Berge runtergerast. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren auch viele Fußgänger, insbes. Familien unterwegs.
Ich fahre also gerade bergab an einer Familie vorbei, da ruft eine Mutter zu ihrem Kind "Schau dir mal DEN gestörten an!". Sie jedoch ging im T-Shirt spazieren.


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Januar 2010)

Mountainbiken scheint noch nicht überall bekannt zu sein,oder wie erklärt sich folgender Spruch eines Vaters zu seinen Söhnen,nachdem wir am Montag an denen vorbeigefahren sind:"Kuckt mal ihr zwei(zu seinen Söhnen).Das sind echte Motocrossfahrer.Hat der Papa als Jugendlicher auch gemacht"(geschätzte 50 Jahre alt)


----------



## Snap4x (13. Januar 2010)

Letztens fragten uns (beide DH-Bikes) Kinder, ob das BMX Räder wären!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Dass dem nicht so ist, hätten sie schon daran erkennen müssen, dass ihr keine Damenjeans tragt und dafür Helme.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (13. Januar 2010)

Mit der Bezeichnung Dirt-Bikes geb ich mich ja so langsam zufrieden. Aber BMX...neee!


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Januar 2010)

Jaja, kinder sind können ja so grausam sein!


----------



## eXtremeMXB (13. Januar 2010)

Ich rutsch bisschen aufem Schnee rum, kommt seitlich von nem älteren Mann:

"Haste Winterreifen drauf?"


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Januar 2010)

heute wars echt wizig, ich fahr nen singletrail runter, der von der Straße gut einsehbar ist, neben mir ne wandergruppe, vielleicht 10 leute. Als ich in ner Kurve (ungewollt) anfange zu driften, fast hinfliege, aber noch so gerade rette und der Schnee so richtig schön sprizt, hör ich plötzlich, das die ganze gruppe klatscht.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Januar 2010)

Haben die wenigstens ne Videokamera dabei gehabt?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Januar 2010)

wenn ich die das nächste mal sehe, frage ich.


----------



## renky (14. Januar 2010)

Meine Schwester eben zu meinem neuen Gambler Zitat: "willste nich mal nen Motor einbauen"


----------



## Nagah (14. Januar 2010)

Ist zwar kein guter Spruch aber ich muss es loswerden.
Wenn Leute hören was das Bike gekostet hat oder an Wert hat kommt so oft: "Fährt das auch von alleine?"

Die kommen sich dabei auch so wahnsinnig komisch vor...


----------



## softcake (15. Januar 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Wenn Leute hören was das Bike gekostet hat oder an Wert hat kommt so oft: "Fährt das auch von alleine?"



Bei uns heißt das immer: "...aber treten muss man schon noch selber, gell?!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom_94 (15. Januar 2010)

softcake schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt das immer: "...aber treten muss man schon noch selber, gell?!"



bei mir in der klasse kann ich mir immer anhoeren "kauf da a moped"(kauf dir ein moped)


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2010)

volcom_94 schrieb:


> bei mir in der klasse kann ich mir immer anhoeren "kauf da a moped"(kauf dir ein moped)



da musste kontern ... "mein bike war teurer als dein roller" 

dann haste auf deren niveau gekontert


----------



## Hamburger Jung (15. Januar 2010)

volcom_94 schrieb:


> bei mir in der klasse kann ich mir immer anhoeren "kauf da a moped"(kauf dir ein moped)



Dann zeig denen, dass du mit deinem Bike schneller als die mit ihrem Mofa bist


----------



## sunnlesaint (15. Januar 2010)

jo die härte 
wir bei ca gut 70 cm schnee bauten uns n jump aus holz so mhm 150cm hoch und viel schnee aufm haufn ( fast wie ne softbox) dan ganze am ende des bergs als wir oben angekommen waren losgehts den berg runda geshreddert aufeinmal unden am jump ich schätze 8 jährige kiddys mtn schlittn und ihren dad´s wir mit vollgas auf den jump zu kiddis springen erst zu seite weg kollege jumt nach link zieht backflip ich nach rechts 360 die dads habt ihr ncoh alle tassen im schrank des geht ma garnicht bescheuerten biker ey .. wir ruhiggeblieben und sagen nur jo passen sie einwenig auf ihre kidiis auf wir berg hoch geschoben und nochmal das ganze der dad und die kiddys waren dann aber weg 

meine ***** ey is doch logisch das man wen da ein jump und ne landung steht mit überall verspuhren aufpassen sollte und nciht seine kidds spielen lassen soll


----------



## frogmatic (15. Januar 2010)

volcom_94 schrieb:


> bei mir in der klasse kann ich mir immer anhoeren "kauf da a moped"(kauf dir ein moped)



Den Moped- oder Mofa-Kauf hebe ich mir für den Tag auf, an dem ich mal zu schwach zum Fahrradfahren, und zu tattrig für ein richtiges Motorrad bin. 

Kann also noch dauern...


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2010)

sunnlesaint schrieb:


> jo die härte
> wir bei ca gut 70 cm schnee bauten uns n jump aus holz so mhm 150cm hoch und viel schnee aufm haufn ( fast wie ne softbox) dan ganze am ende des bergs als wir oben angekommen waren losgehts den berg runda geshreddert aufeinmal unden am jump ich schätze 8 jährige kiddys mtn schlittn und ihren dad´s wir mit vollgas auf den jump zu kiddis springen erst zu seite weg kollege jumt nach link zieht backflip ich nach rechts 360 die dads habt ihr ncoh alle tassen im schrank des geht ma garnicht bescheuerten biker ey .. wir ruhiggeblieben und sagen nur jo passen sie einwenig auf ihre kidiis auf wir berg hoch geschoben und nochmal das ganze der dad und die kiddys waren dann aber weg
> 
> meine ***** ey is doch logisch das man wen da ein jump und ne landung steht mit überall verspuhren aufpassen sollte und nciht seine kidds spielen lassen soll




1 - 2 Satzzeichen sollten schon drin sein, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs beim lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 1 - 2 Satzzeichen sollten schon drin sein, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs beim lesen



und ein bisl mehr Realität ... kommt mir komisch vor der Beitrag ...


----------



## Snap4x (16. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> und ein bisl mehr Realität ... kommt mir komisch vor der Beitrag ...



Machen wir eben ein 360er und ein Backflip


----------



## Nagah (16. Januar 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Machen wir eben ein 360er und ein Backflip



Natürlich, und das aus dem Schnee heraus.


----------



## Jbnk03 (16. Januar 2010)

sunnlesaint schrieb:


> jo die härte
> wir bei ca gut 70 cm schnee bauten uns n jump aus holz so mhm 150cm hoch und viel schnee aufm haufn ( fast wie ne softbox) dan ganze am ende des bergs als wir oben angekommen waren losgehts den berg runda geshreddert aufeinmal unden am jump ich schätze 8 jährige kiddys mtn schlittn und ihren dad´s wir mit vollgas auf den jump zu kiddis springen erst zu seite weg kollege jumt nach link zieht backflip ich nach rechts 360 die dads habt ihr ncoh alle tassen im schrank des geht ma garnicht bescheuerten biker ey .. wir ruhiggeblieben und sagen nur jo passen sie einwenig auf ihre kidiis auf wir berg hoch geschoben und nochmal das ganze der dad und die kiddys waren dann aber weg
> 
> meine ***** ey is doch logisch das man wen da ein jump und ne landung steht mit überall verspuhren aufpassen sollte und nciht seine kidds spielen lassen soll


boah ey voll krass ey...


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Januar 2010)

Kein 720???.....langweilig


----------



## pixelquantec (16. Januar 2010)

Und vor allem: Woher sollen die Kids und deren Papa wissen was ein Jump und was ne Landung ist?


----------



## invincible (16. Januar 2010)

sunnlesaint schrieb:


> jodiehärtewirbeicagut70cmschneebauten unsnjumpausholzsomhm150cmhochundvielschneeaufmhaufn(fastwiene softbox)danganzeamendedesbergsalswirobenangekommenwarenlosgehts denbergrundageshreddertaufeinmalundenamjumpichschätze8jährigekiddys mtnschlittnundihrendad´swirmitvollgasaufdenjumpzukiddisspringenerstzu seitewegkollegejumtnachlinkziehtbackflipichnachrechts360diedadshabtihr ncohalletassenimschrankdesgehtmagarnichtbescheuertenbikereywir ruhiggebliebenundsagennurjopassensieeinwenigaufihrekidiisaufwirberg hoch geschobenundnochmaldasganzederdadunddiekiddyswarendannaberweg
> 
> meine*****eyisdochlogischdasmanwendaeinjumpundnelandungstehtmit überallverspuhrenaufpassensollteundncihtseinekiddsspielenlassensoll



Ich habe mal die störenden Leerzeichen rausgenommen. So ist das schon viel besser lesbar...


----------



## Killerkekz (16. Januar 2010)

volcom_94 schrieb:


> bei mir in der klasse kann ich mir immer anhoeren "kauf da a moped"(kauf dir ein moped)


das darf ich mir auch immer anhörn  aber wenn ich dann im weehlie an den vorbei zieh gucken die erst mal doof


----------



## Kettenglied (16. Januar 2010)

sunnlesaint schrieb:


> wir ruhiggeblieben und sagen nur jo passen sie einwenig auf ihre kidiis auf wir berg hoch geschoben und nochmal das ganze der dad und die kiddys waren dann aber weg



Oh Schade. Da haben die Kiddies und die Dads ja die 360-Superman-Seatgrab-to-720-Frontflip-NoHanderLanders gar nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## jacky60314 (16. Januar 2010)

Bin auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, und fahre auf einem von Schnee geräumten Radweg.
Ca Zwei Meter daneben ein geräumter Gehweg, dazwischen einen aufgekerter Schneewall.
Läuft eine Frau ein paar Meter vor mir über den Radweg.
Ich komme langsam hinter ihr angerollt, und wie ich es immer mache auf Schritt-tempo runter gebremst.
Ich mache mich immer bemerkbar in dem ich " Achtung"  oder " Vorsicht" in Ruhigen Ton sage, und warte wie die Fußgänger reagieren und platz machen. Klaptt immer gut.
So auch in diesem Fall geschehen.
Die Frau legt auf einmal hektisch einen zick-zack kurs ein und ruft histerisch " Ja wohin den, ja wohin den".
Ich: Egal, auf irgend eine Seite
Sie wieder rechts links....."Ja wohin den"
Ich: Ganz langsam suchen sie es sich aus.
Sie Rechts rüber , ich links ganz langsam vorbei.
Sie: Nirgends ist man vor euch Fahrradfahrern sicher.
Ich: Tja.... Soll vorkommen wenn man über einen Radweg läuft.
Sie: Ähh....hmmm... Dumme Sprüche immer...
Ich: Müsste ich mir nicht anhören wenn ich Schilder und Beschriftungen ( Aufgezeichnetes Fahrrad wenige cm vor ihr, und weiße linie  ) beachten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (16. Januar 2010)

"Die horchen noch nicht." (Ältere Dame mit Fingerzeig auf ihre zwei unangeleint auf dem Geh-/Radweg herumtollende Hunde) 

Hundeleinen gibts übrigens bei Eisen-Karl oder bei OBI...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Januar 2010)

Gestern auf Radweg. Ich komm grad von meiner Runde durch den Wald und vor mir läuft ein Päärchen nebeneinander. Jeder am *Rand* des Radweges. Ich fahr da also knirschenderweise (vereister Schnee) an die beiden ran - die laufen immer noch geradeaus weiter. Da es zum Klingeln eh zu spät ist, klapp ich einfach die Arme an und ab durch die Mitte! Simultaner Kommentar der beiden: "HUCH, ein Radfahrer!"


----------



## MOETER (2. Februar 2010)

Im Wald ein Wanderer: " Klingt ja wie eine Pestkutsche !"


Gemeint waren die Formula Bremsen mit Sinterbelägen im feuchtkalten Winterwetter. Und ich muss zugeben er hatte Recht.


----------



## Radon_Biker (3. Februar 2010)

Neulich auf dem Uralten Drahtesel, der meiner Mutte gehörte:
Ich fahre bei uns durch den park, an einem fußgänger vorbei,
er macht nen satz zur seite und erschreckt sich, sagt:
" Hast du denn keine Klingel?! "
Ich auf dem alten Schrott-teil :
" Nöö, Das Fahrrad allein war schon so teuer, es hat ja ncih jeder son haufen geld übrig."
Guckt der mich an wien auto und meint nur so :
" Naa, das rad ist echt schön, aber ne klingel dürfte wohl nicht so das Problem sein in solchen Preis-Kategorien, oder?!"

Ich mit nem Lach flash davon gefahren :lol


----------



## MatzeRL (3. Februar 2010)

Ich war am letzt WE auf ner Schneetour, meine Hinterradbremse hat gequitscht wie Sau.
Wenn ich dann bei Spaziergängern abbremsen musste hab ich einige Male gehört:
,,Huch, ihr hört euch ja an wie ein ganzer Narrenumzug´´
Mir wars da schon fast Peinlich zu bremsen


----------



## Nagah (3. Februar 2010)

Angstbremser!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Februar 2010)

Bamberg, 23 Uhr, -3°C, mittelstarker Schneefall. Als ich an nem Fußgänger vorbei fahre, da kommt plötzlich von hinten ein anerkennendes "Meinen Reschpekt!"...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (13. Februar 2010)

"Du hast deinen Ingenieurstitel jetzt schon verdient!"

Von einer Komillitonin, als ich ihr ihr Real-Bike zurückgebracht hatte. Mitten durch den Schnee, mit nem Klappstuhl auf dem Rücken . Mal gut das mich dank Schneemaske und Dirtschale keiner erkannt hat, sah echt zum schießen aus


----------



## DHK (13. Februar 2010)

Komme grad von draußen. Sagt so ne Rentnerin zu mir: "Das ist aber nicht richtig junger Mann, dort ist die Straße!". Dabei hat sie wohl nicht gemerkt das ich mit meinem DH-Bike absichtlich "Offroad" fahre und außerdem auf der Straße nur so ekliges Schnee-Salz-Matschzeug lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2010)

Noch aus dem letzten sommer: Ich bin mit meinem vatter im niederländischen grenzgebiet ne tour am machen, da kommen n paar holländische cc-radler an (ich fahr al mountain, also gechillt bergauf, gechillt geradeaus bergab dann aber spaß haben) gehen voll in die bremsen und blöken mich da an, "maak ens plaz" und "alle deutchen sind chomous" (ich hab mich mit meinem vatter deutsch unterhalten, das haben die wohl gehört...) weil wir denen zu langsam waren. Dann kam da ne gruppe von ca vielleicht 8 leuten hinterher an uns vorbei, natürlich gerast wie bekloppt auf der forstautobahn, total hochgedresste cc-semipros ausm verein. (wahrscheinlich)

Wir fahren einfach weiter unser tempo und kommen an eine der geilsten speedabfahrten der gegend. natürlich erstmal sattel runter, (ist SEHR holprig) was trinken, runtefgefahren. Und wen treffen wir da? Unsere Kaasköppe von geradeeben! Die warne teiweise am runter*schieben. *(wahrscheinlich, damit ja keine schramme in den teuren carbonrahmen kommt)
Ich lass dann natürlich in meinem besten Militärdeutsch ein herzhaftes "AAAAAAAAAAAAAACHTUNG!" raus, die drehen sich um und gucken erstmal nicht schlecht. Wir sind dann mit geschätzen 40kmh an denen vorbei...Natürlich kommentarlos


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Februar 2010)

Heute im Geschäft.Kunde mit Sohn(ca.17-19Jahre)kommt in den Laden,spricht den Verkäufer an.Suchen Mountain Bike für den Sohn.So bis 300-350.-,weil der Sohn sich mal austoben möchte im Gelände(!!).Verkäufer meint,sollte man mindestens zwischen 600.-und 1000.- Euro ausgeben.Kommentar vom Vater:"Nein,Luxusklasse wollen wir nicht,mein Sohn ist kein Profi"!!!Fettes Mercedes Coupe stand draussen vorm Laden.Antwort vom Verkäufer:"Wenn ich so auf den Parkplatz schaue,sind sie wohl Formel 1 Profi".
Hab mich beinahe weggeschmissen vor Lachen.


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Februar 2010)

Klasse


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2010)

wie geil, bis 1000â¬ profiklasse ne ey
das ist ja noch einsteigerklasse


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2010)

naja, ich kenne einen, der hat aus nem 400 euro hardtail was fahrbares aufgebaut.
Enduroreifen, Pedale, und Reifen nachgerüstet. Allerdings hat die gabel keine dämpfung und die Laufräder sind schwerer als die von seinem DHler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (13. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Heute im Geschäft.Kunde mit Sohn(ca.17-19Jahre)kommt in den Laden,spricht den Verkäufer an.Suchen Mountain Bike für den Sohn.So bis 300-350.-,weil der Sohn sich mal austoben möchte im Gelände(!!).Verkäufer meint,sollte man mindestens zwischen 600.-und 1000.- Euro ausgeben.Kommentar vom Vater:"Nein,Luxusklasse wollen wir nicht,mein Sohn ist kein Profi"!!!Fettes Mercedes Coupe stand draussen vorm Laden.Antwort vom Verkäufer:"Wenn ich so auf den Parkplatz schaue,sind sie wohl Formel 1 Profi".
> Hab mich beinahe weggeschmissen vor Lachen.


 
Der Sohn hat bestimmt zu Papa gesagt: Ich will auch mal im Wald so richtig die Berge runterbrettern und so Sprünge machen wie im Fernsehen. Kauf mir mal ein MTB. Ich will. Ich will. Ich will.

Bei solchen Patienten kann man als Verkäufer eigentlich nur sarkastisch werden.


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Heute im Geschäft.Kunde mit Sohn(ca.17-19Jahre)kommt in den Laden,spricht den Verkäufer an.Suchen Mountain Bike für den Sohn.So bis 300-350.-,weil der Sohn sich mal austoben möchte im Gelände(!!).Verkäufer meint,sollte man mindestens zwischen 600.-und 1000.- Euro ausgeben.Kommentar vom Vater:"Nein,Luxusklasse wollen wir nicht,mein Sohn ist kein Profi"!!!Fettes Mercedes Coupe stand draussen vorm Laden.Antwort vom Verkäufer:"Wenn ich so auf den Parkplatz schaue,sind sie wohl Formel 1 Profi".
> Hab mich beinahe weggeschmissen vor Lachen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> naja, ich kenne einen, der hat aus nem 400 euro hardtail was fahrbares aufgebaut.
> Enduroreifen, Pedale, und Reifen nachgerüstet. Allerdings hat die gabel keine dämpfung und die Laufräder sind schwerer als die von seinem DHler.


Ich weiß, ich sage ja nicht, dass diese bikes nichts taugen.
nur ist selbst 1000 noch einsteigerklasse bis mittelklasse, das wollte ich sagen
nen profirad ist für mich was mit +2500 aus massenhaft carbonparts und so


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Der Sohn hat bestimmt zu Papa gesagt: Ich will auch mal im Wald so richtig die Berge runterbrettern und so Sprünge machen wie im Fernsehen. Kauf mir mal ein MTB. Ich will. Ich will. Ich will.
> 
> Bei solchen Patienten kann man als Verkäufer eigentlich nur sarkastisch werden.



wer sowas noch mit 17-19 sagt, der gehört sowieso in therapie


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wer sowas noch mit 17-19 sagt, der gehört sowieso in therapie



ja irgendwie schon, in dem alter kann man sich doch schon etwas selbst kaufen bzw. erarbeiten.
nur die, die ganz viel geld haben geuzen immer und lassen es sich von anderen kaufen, kenn ich zugut


----------



## BerndBalu (13. Februar 2010)

Türklinke schrieb:


> Das ist hier doch keine Straße, könnt ihr nicht langsam fahren(2.5m breite "Straße" an der schönen Wupper entlang)
> 
> ich :"Was ist das denn sonst"
> Fußgänger:"blablabala blödes ********* blabal
> ...




Ich hoffe er ist älter und weiser geworden - oder erprügelt sich immer noch


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2010)

Bei 'nem Händler ist das natürlich unrealistisch aber mit ein bisschen Recherche sollte jeder in der Lage sein sich ein Hardtail mit brauchbaren Komponenten für 500 zu besorgen.

Fürs "Austoben im Gelände" ist das dann ausreichend und wenn der Sohnemann dann irgendwann weiß was er will wird dann halt ein hochwertigeres Rad speziell für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck angeschafft.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2010)

"Austoben im Gelände" ist aber auch ein dehnbarer begriff, darunter kann die Weltcupabfahrt in Winterberg oder Forstautobahn verstanden werden.
Für letzteres wäre ein gut eingestelltes und gewartetes u500 bike eigentlich ausreichend.
Und wenn der Papa bezahlt, dann kann man das doch dankend annehmen, oder nicht?


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich halte es für Blödsinn jedem blutigen Anfänger der nix aber auch gar nix spezifisches über die unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiete weiß ein neues rad für an die 1000 zu empfehlen.

Der soll sich entweder gut überlegen was genau er mit dem Rad er machen will.

Dann lieber mit was günstigem neuen oder gebrauchten anfangen. Wenn man bei der Sportart hängen bleibt kauft man sich früher oder später eh dann ein neues Rad und weiß dann auch eher was man haben möchte.


----------



## Piktogramm (13. Februar 2010)

Mit gescheiter Beratung und Testfahrten zwischen verschiedenen Klassen der Räder ist das doch kein Ding. Man muss eben nur die überzogenen Erwartungen des Sohnemännchens ordnen und dem Vater die Illusion nehmen, dass zu Preisen die in Real, Walmarkt Räder verschleudert werden kann, kein Radhändler ein neues Mountainbike verkaufen kann welches die Qualitäten eines echten Sportgerätes hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Februar 2010)

wörd.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Schlucker36 (14. Februar 2010)

Waere es moeglich wieder zum Thema zurueckzukehren ?

Fuer duenne Geschichten gibt es doch schon andere Threads.


----------



## Piktogramm (14. Februar 2010)

Sich im Thread der dünnsten Selbstprofilierungsgeschichten sich über dünne Geschichten auf zu regen ist irgendwie schonwieder dünne


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich halte es fÃ¼r BlÃ¶dsinn jedem blutigen AnfÃ¤nger der nix aber auch gar nix spezifisches Ã¼ber die unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiete weiÃ ein neues rad fÃ¼r an die 1000â¬ zu empfehlen.
> 
> Der soll sich entweder gut Ã¼berlegen was genau er mit dem Rad er machen will.
> 
> Dann lieber mit was gÃ¼nstigem neuen oder gebrauchten anfangen. Wenn man bei der Sportart hÃ¤ngen bleibt kauft man sich frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter eh dann ein neues Rad und weiÃ dann auch eher was man haben mÃ¶chte.


naja, ein bissl informieren sollte man sich vorher schon und ein bissl im sport "drinne sein" sollte man auch , da haste recht.
nur wenn man sich mal imt nem hÃ¤ndler unterhÃ¤lt, erfÃ¤hrt man ganz schnell, das eine gute beratung nicht leicht ist:
die eltern kommen mit ihren kindern in laden und sagen, sie wollen ein rad haben, das was aushÃ¤lt aber auch nicht zu viel kosten soll und dem kind einen guten eisntieg bieten soll.
der hÃ¤ndler emphielt was ~600â¬, erklÃ¤rt nen groÃteil und nennt vorteile und nachteile der klassen, die elter lassen sich aber nichts sagen und nehmen das rad fÃ¼r ~350â¬.
nen monat spÃ¤ter ist irgendwas kaputt und sie kommen an und beschweren sich...
hier liegt das problem aber dann daran, dass das kind/die eltern nicht richtig gesagt hat/haben was genau mit dem rad gemacht werden soll

@piktogramm: das ist das problem, richtig


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. Februar 2010)

um mal zum thema zurückzukommen:

Grade Zeitungen per Mountainbike im verschneiten Dorf verteilen gewesen:
Sehe ich nen Sohn mit seinem Vater wandern:

Sohn:"Ich möchte auch sowas haben!"
Vater:"Nein der junge Herr hat sie nicht mehr alle!"


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2010)

herrlich sowas


----------



## Büüche (15. Februar 2010)

vielleicht meinte der junge ja nur die zeitung


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Februar 2010)

wenn er ein paar von den zeitungen schon verteilt hat, dann hat er nicht mehr alle zeitungen, das ist dann eine sehr sitichhaltige bemerkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wenn er ein paar von den zeitungen schon verteilt hat, dann hat er nicht mehr alle zeitungen, das ist dann eine sehr sitichhaltige bemerkung.


auf den spruch gibts folgendes:


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> auf den spruch gibts folgendes:



und auf den:





smileyparty?


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Februar 2010)

er sah in meiner Äußerung warscheinlich eine großartige humoristische Qualität, die es ihm in Worte zu fassen unmöglich schien, sodass er versuchte diese Sprachnot durch Smileys zu kompensieren.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. Februar 2010)

Äh, das Psychologieforum ist aber drei Türen weiter...


----------



## Targut (16. Februar 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Äh, das Psychologieforum ist aber drei Türen weiter...


 Da sind aber nur Spinner da mag ich nicht hingehen


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wenn er ein paar von den zeitungen schon verteilt hat, dann hat er nicht mehr alle zeitungen, das ist dann eine sehr sitichhaltige bemerkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (4. März 2010)

Kein Spruch aber trotzdem assi.

Ich bin letztens im dunkeln vom bahnhof nach haus. Dabei komm ich an einer parkplatz-ausfahrt vorbei. Die ampel für die Autofahrer ist auf rot und ich hab dann logischerweise grün. Also fahre ich natürlich weiter mit 20-25 km/h weiter. An der Ampel für den Parkplatz stehen zwei autos. Als ich grade die Einfahrt des Parkpaltzes zur hälfte überquerrt habe ballert das zweite Auto vom Parkplatz am ersten vorbei, schießt über die rote Ampel und nimmt mich dabei fast mit.

Am liebsten wäre es mir gewesen wenn dieser Bastard nur ein bisschen gestriffen hätte. Dann hätte ich diesem kleinen Mistkerl die Polizei auf den Hals gehetzt. Kann echt nicht angehen, von einem Parkplatz aus ein Auto an der roten Ampel überholen und dann mich noch fast mitnehmen.


----------



## jojolintzi (4. März 2010)

kann man evtl mal wieder was lustiges schreiben? eigentlich hatte der tread gut angefangen...


----------



## Beorn (4. März 2010)

Das Lustige kommt erst wieder.

Die ganzen Fußgänger sind bei so einem kalten Wetter alle noch mit ihrem Benz unterwegs.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. März 2010)

was lustiges:
Was mach ein clown im Büro?
Faxen!

Na wenn der nicht super war, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Billig. Aber ich habe trotzdem gelacht Bin nach dem heutigen Schultag wohl nicht mehr ganz auf meiner intellektuellen Höhe


----------



## Snap4x (4. März 2010)

Der ist gut


----------



## Kevin N (4. März 2010)

Heute einen recht langen Berg (10%) hochgefahren.
2 ältere Jogger liefen auf der Fahrbahn. Ich war nicht viel schneller als die Jogger.

Einer stellt die Frage, ob es mit dem Rad genauso steil wäre, wie zu Fuß 


Im Nachhinein kann ich doch darüber schmunzeln


----------



## Dirty.Harry (4. März 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Heute einen recht langen Berg (10%) hochgefahren.
> 2 ältere Jogger liefen auf der Fahrbahn. Ich war nicht viel schneller als die Jogger.
> 
> Einer stellt die Frage, ob es mit dem Rad genauso steil wäre, wie zu Fuß
> ...




das nenn ich ma logik


----------



## pixelquantec (4. März 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Heute einen recht langen Berg (10%) hochgefahren.
> 2 ältere Jogger liefen auf der Fahrbahn. Ich war nicht viel schneller als die Jogger.
> 
> Einer stellt die Frage, ob es mit dem Rad genauso steil wäre, wie zu Fuß
> ...


 
Müßte man mal durchrechnen.....


----------



## Cannondalefan (4. März 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Einer stellt die Frage, ob es mit dem Rad genauso steil wäre, wie zu Fuß
> 
> 
> Im Nachhinein kann ich doch darüber schmunzeln



Und, isses?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (4. März 2010)

will ich jetz aber auch wissen


----------



## sramx9 (4. März 2010)

Wenn de mit hohen Absätzen joggst wird es flacher


----------



## Dirty.Harry (5. März 2010)

highheels jogging?!


----------



## Kevin N (5. März 2010)

Ob es denn Unterschiede bei dem Anstieg gibt, überlasse ich euch


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. März 2010)

Heute wieder Paradebeispiele der depperten Sonntagsdenradwegblockierspaziergängern in allen Schattierungen erlebt... 


Typ 1: Blockieren zu zweit (!!) den ganzen breiten Radweg und können sich in letzter Sekunde trotz surrender Stollen (>30 km/h Asphalt) und einem lauten *DIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG* nicht für eine Seite entscheiden...

Typ 2: Der Gruppentroll. Eine Horde blockiert den ganzen Radweg (egal wie breit) und kriegt nix mit, wenn man sich trotz knischendem Schnee & Eis unter den Reifen und Einsatz der Klingel von Hinten nähert...

Typ 3: Wie Typ 2. Nur zu dritt mit einer alten Oma an der Gehhilfe und mit Hund.

Typ 4: Die Nixblicker. Man nähert sich von vorne und die checken erst innerhalb von 10m, daß da ein Radfahrer kommt. Ob zu zweit oder in der Horde ist da egal...

Typ 5: Der saisonale Kracher zu Feiertagen. Meine persönliche Krönung war die Faschingsbewegung an nem Sonntag. Fast 200 bunt geschminkte und wild verkleidete Menschen auf weniger als 2km. Fußgängerslalom extrem...


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

der 5. ist sehr gut
sollte ich bei unserm faslasmumzug im nächsten jahr auch mal machen


----------



## kaot (7. März 2010)

typ 5 ist bei uns immer sehr gefährlich, da mindestens ein viertel davon stark betrunken ist.

war vorhin auch mit freundin und hund spazieren. musste feststellen das sie auch so ein panischer "wo-soll-ich-den-hin" renner ist.
unser hund ist brav an den rand gegangen, sie dagegen musste ich zur seite zerren


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2010)

gib ihr leckerlies und sie wird lernen


----------



## forever (8. März 2010)

@Türklinke

"cool" ist so ein verhalten keineswegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. März 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> sie dagegen musste ich zur seite zerren



Hat sie denn auch solche nordischen Gehstützen? Die Mädels, die sowas tragen sind definitiv die einzige Spezies des Universums, die es schafft, bem Klingeln eines nahenden Bikers zu viert in fünf verschiedene Richtungen zu laufen, nur um dann, wenn der Abstand des Bikers unter 10 m fällt noch mal anders zu entscheiden...

Ich benutze jetzt schon seit Jahren den Weserradweg zum GA-Kilometer schrubben und es ist mir noch nicht gelungen, eine Methode zu entwickeln, die einigermaßen zuverlässige Voraussagen über die Fluchtrichtung dieser Mädels zulässt.

Die Konversation mit solchen Gruppen lässt sich allerdings fast immer gaaaanz kurz darstellen: "UUUUUUHHHHH" (Stimmlage Sopran/Lautstärke Fliegeralarmsirene)


----------



## eco84 (8. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Die Konversation mit solchen Gruppen lässt sich allerdings fast immer gaaaanz kurz darstellen: "UUUUUUHHHHH" (Stimmlage Sopran/Lautstärke Fliegeralarmsirene)




 Haha, wie in der einen Scrubs-Folge, in der Dr.Cox zur Elliot sagt, dass immer wenn sie redet er ein widerliches Fiepen im Ohr bekommt


----------



## Targut (8. März 2010)

eco84 schrieb:


> Haha, wie in der einen Scrubs-Folge, in der Dr.Cox zur Elliot sagt, dass immer wenn sie redet er ein widerliches Fiepen im Ohr bekommt


Nein


----------



## kaot (8. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hat sie denn auch solche nordischen Gehstützen?...



zum glück nicht. 
sie ist eher die turnerin, ausdauersport geht bei ihr aus gesundheitlich gründen leider nicht 

aber mit den leckerlies muss ich mal testen. zur not bekommt sie eine automatikleine


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (8. März 2010)

Auch was lustiges.

Ich steh mit meinem Schwager an einem schönen Aussichtspunkt, da kommen 2 Mädels auf ihren Pferden daher. Eines davon hatte so rote Dinger an den Hufen und da ich nicht wußte für was das ist, habe ich einfach gefragt. Sie erklärte mir, dass das Pferd keine Hufeisen hat und das quasi als Schutz dient.

Da sagte ich "Oh, ein Pferd auf Highheels hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen", da fiel die Reitererin vor lachen fast von ihrem Gaul. 

Das Pferd hats allerdings nicht verstanden


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2010)

das hat dich einfach ignoriert, so macht man das mit kleinen kindern 

ne, schon geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (8. März 2010)

Immerhin mal was lustiges mit Pferden. Sonst sind die eher immer eine Gefahr, v.a. weil die Reiter obendrauf in Zutretthöhe für Bikerköpfe sind.


----------



## Dirty.Harry (8. März 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2010)

das Problem habe ich bisher noch nicht gehabt, ich fahre bei Pferden ganz ganz langsam oder steige gleich ab. Nur ein Erlebniss sollte ich mal posten:

Ich und 2 Kumpels im Sommer übern Lieblings-Trail gebrettert. Der endet auf einem Wanderweg, allerdings wenig benutzt. Da kamen 3 Leute mit 3 Hunden, natürlich nicht angeleint. Von der Optik her waren die Maulkorbpflichtig. Gebellt haben sie nicht, also ein schlechtes Zeichen. |Wir haben alle 3 keine Angst gehabt, aber trotzdem keine Lust auf Bisse| Dann haben wir erst auf 30km/h runtergebremst, da alleine die 3 Leute den 5m breiten Weg blockiert haben  Jedenfalls kamen die Hunde sehr aggresiv auf uns zu und da wollten wir flott vorbei. Haben uns dann neben dem Weg an den Besitzern vorbeigekämpft, welche die Hunde am Halsband gehalten haben. Dann kamen von hinten nur Schreie und Beschimpfungen. Wir in die Eisen und erstmal umgedreht, um nach dem Problem zuschauen. Indem Moment entdeckten wir weiter auf dem Weg ein Pferd mit junger Reiterin. Das Pferd erschreckte sich ziemlich und ging durch, als die Hunde anfingen Krach zumachen. 
Die Besitzer waren nur am bölken, großen Hohlraum hatten sie ja im Oberkörper  :

- man darf hier nicht fahren
- scheiß jugend
- i-was wegen arisch etc.
- ich lass gleich die hunde los
- ich komm gleich rüber
- früher hätts dafür ...
- hier ist brutzeit, hier darf man nicht rumfahren etc (aber eure hunde angeleint durch unterholz etc  )

wir haben uns dann umgedreht und ahben die ignoriert, beim kleinen mädchen nach dem Rechten gefragt und ein Pläuschchen gehalten. Nettes kleines Mädchen, das schon öfters die selbe Erfahrung wie wir mit genau den Leuten gemacht hat.

Wenn ich die nochma wiedertreffe, dann weiß ich nicht was passiert. Wegen denen wäre das Mädchen fast abgeworfen worden und das mit 10 Jahren von 2m Schulterhöhe.

Fazit: bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probleme mit Reitern oder PFerden gehabt, legendlich ein paar Haufen die unterm Rahmen klebten  Nicht lecker, aber tolerierbar, wünschen wir uns ja auch für uns!


LG Jens


----------



## Lizzard (9. März 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ....gehabt, legendlich ein paar Haufen die unterm Rahmen klebten  Nicht lecker, aber tolerierbar, wünschen wir uns ja auch für uns! ...



Pflanzenfresser Haufen sind immerhin leckerer als die von Fleischfressern.


----------



## Targut (10. März 2010)

Während ich heute an einer Abfahrt auf einen anderen Biker gewartet habe der sich diesselbe runtergeschlichen hat erzählte mir eine Reiterin dass der "weg" auf dem ich stand ja eine Weg für Reiter sei und dass der letzte Radfahrer der diesen Hügel runtergefahren sei in einer nachfolgenden Kurve mit einem Schädelbasisbruch vereendet wäre....
Nachdem ich nicht allzu schockiert reagierte erzählte sie die Story nochmal mit eingeschobenen "Ne ,Ne" und "ja ,ja"
Iwie habe ich den verdacht dass die Dame sich das aus den Fingern gesogen hat um "ihren Weg" von plötzlich herabsausenden Radlern freizuhalten


mfg
Targut


----------



## Jetpilot (10. März 2010)

Klar, Pferde schaffen ja auch Terrain, das wir unmöglich fahren können problemlos...


----------



## atlas (10. März 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin Biker und Reiter in einer Person.Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen,das 70% der Fehler von Reitern begannen/verursacht werden.Es gehen halt viel zu viele "Reiter" mit ihren Lebenduntersätzen ins Gelände und haben Diese nicht im Griff.

Pferde sind Herdentiere d.h. in der Miniherde Reiter-Pferd muß der Reiter das ranghöhere Leittier sein.Ist Dies der Fall achtet das Pferd nach einem eventuellen Erschrecken af das was der Chef macht.Ist das Pferd ranghöher,so wird es versuchen zu endscheiden was gemacht wird. und da Hottehühs nun mal Fluchttiere sind,wird oftmals versucht in den heimischen Stall zu flüchten-notfalls ohne "Den oben drauf".

Auch hier ist also Rücksichtnahme und Tolaranz von allen Beteiligten gefordert.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## iceCalt (11. März 2010)

Das ist genauso wie mit Bikern, die ihren Gaul nicht im Griff haben bzw. eines von der schlechte Sorte fahren. Irgendwann haut man sich mit dem Gaul auf's Maul.


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2010)

you 2 made my day


----------



## Jetpilot (11. März 2010)

Und wenn der Gaul nicht will, dann gibts:





Sauerbraten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (11. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Und wenn der Gaul nicht will, dann gibts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagt Einer der sich in die Buchs macht wenn er mal auf nem Gaul hockt.




Atlas


----------



## Dirty.Harry (11. März 2010)

Sauerbraten is lecker


----------



## Jetpilot (11. März 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Sagt Einer der sich in die Buchs macht wenn er mal auf nem Gaul hockt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Kind war ich immer Ponnyreiten, also pass bloß auf, ja!?


----------



## Fabiii (11. März 2010)

ein sehr netter opa aus bad eilsen : also das is hier ja nen kurort hier wird kein fahrrad gefahren un schon garnicht so rum gehüpft


----------



## atlas (11. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Als Kind war ich immer Ponnyreiten, also pass bloß auf, ja!?



Und,öfters runter gefallen?


----------



## abbath (11. März 2010)

1) Frau hockt ihren Darm entleerend mitten auf dem Trail, völlig trocken: "Das ist kein Radweg!" Antwort: "Das ist kein Klo."

2) Schäfer führt seine Schafsherde zur eingezäunten Weide. Das Gatter ist links von ihm, er links von der Herde. Vorm Gatter angekommen fuchtelt er mit seinem Stöckchen Richtung Weide. Die Viecher rennen, wenig überraschend, rechts an ihm vorbei. Wir waren schon zwei/drei Minuten hinter dem ganzen Tross hergefahren - hat keine Veränderung im Herdenverhalten nach sich gezogen. Neben uns gingen auch ein paar Wanderer mit Hunden. Schreit der Schäfer: "Nicht schon wieder! Scheiß Fahrräder." Wir haben uns sowas von nass gemacht - und die Wanderer auch.

3) Fahre mit meinem Bruder an einem Mann mit einem ausgewachsenen Dobermann (an der Leine) und zwei Jungen vorbei. Der große Hund, sehr gut dressiert, macht Platz. Wir rollen grüßend dran vorbei. Nach der nächsten Kurve fängt der Gute dann zu rufen "Emma! Emma!" Wir schauen uns um und eins der Jungen läuft interessiert hinter uns her. Biken ist eben doch interessanter als Wandern. Naja irgendwann sind wir dann doch wieder zurückgefahren, sonst hätten wir jetzt 'nen bikekompatiblen Hund...

4) Mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße unterwegs. Überholt mich ein Polizeiwagen und wird immer langsamer. Einen Radweg gibt es nicht, ich kann kaum glauben, dass er mich jetzt ernsthaft wegen Beleuchtung anhalten will. Als ich dran bin, beschleunigt er wieder langsam und gibt mir dann schön für ca. 5km Windschatten 

5) Bei Radstadt auf dem Berg: Kommt ein Reisebus mit einer Gesellschaft älterer Herrschaften an. Kommt einer auf mich zu und schaut sich mein Rad an. Er hätte früher die ersten Look Pedalen importiert etc. Dann fragt er mich, woher ich komme. Seine Antwort auf die Info: "A Saupreiss." Hat sich umgedreht und ist gegangen.

6) Tour de France 03. Am Tag des Rennens rauf nach Alpe d Huez. Es sind an die 40°C, der Asphalt wird weich, Schatten gibt's nicht. Die Holländer am Straßenrand reichen Dir johlend "Bier" (Amstel und ähnliche Verbrechen).

7) Kommt uns, im Uphill, an einem ziemlich steilem Anstieg auf der Forstautobahn eine Familie mit zwei kleinen Kindern entgegen. Auf einmal schießt so ein Wochenendprofi mit einem Affenzahn an den Kindern vorbei. Ich schrei Dem Penner ein paar unfeine, obgleich angemessene, Worte hinterher. Bei den Eltern entschuldige ich mich noch beim Vorbeifahren für den Deppen, die bedanken sich.


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (12. März 2010)

Hallo,

eben von den grünen angehalten, wegen fahrens auf der falschen straßenseite. Ein mir vom gesicht her bekannter cop, der mich schonmal rausgholt hat weil ich eine blink-led-lampe am mtb hatte was ja nicht stvo-mäßig ist. Eigentlich hat die polizei da nur geblitzt aber herr obercop musste mich dann ja rausziehen. Ich glaube mittlerweile das ihm dabei einer abgeht.

Also hat er erstmal ein vortrag gehalten "das ist kein fahrrad, sondern ein sportgerät...wo ist die beleuchtung?" Meine antwort "hab ich mit", er dann "die muss am fahrrad befestigt sein". Dann schaut er auf meine speichen "...und hier müssen doch reflektoren ran..." bla bla bla. Dann meinte er wenn ich licht dran hätte würde er das mit der falschen straßenseite vergessen so hab ich ein ticket für 15 euro kassiert, ich könnt kotzen!

Das nächste mal definitiv die andere straßenseite wenn die wegelagerer da wieder rumstehen.

Gruß

Uuuhhhyeah


----------



## iceCalt (12. März 2010)

Einfach an denen vorbei fahren, wo die nicht hinterher kommen kann auch kein Ticket sein.


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (12. März 2010)

Hallo,

das hab ich mir auch für einen moment gedacht aber mein antrieb brauch erst eine reform bevor ich mit meinem bike wieder richtig heizen kann.

Beim nächsten mal sind sie dann fällig.

Gruß

Uuuhhhyeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. März 2010)

Der neuste Knaller von heute: Der Radweg führt an nem Sportplatz (Fußballplatz) vorbei, abgetrennt nur durch ein fettes Geländer (also keine Netze oder so). Ein paar Zuschauer da, die Kids haben gespielt, das Warnschild stand auch schon (mitten) aufm Weg. Ich fahr da halt so mit vielleicht grad mal 15 km/h drum rum, da kommt von hinten auch schon ein urfränkisches "Ey langsam! Doa iss fei Fußball!!!"  

Thanks 4 the info! Als ob ich des net selbst sehen würde...


----------



## wiesi991 (19. März 2010)

nachdems hier ja immer wieder probleme mit den vierbeinhaltern gibt mal ne nette geschichte:
ich fahr so mitm rad auf dem radweg in richtung trails - auf einmal seh ich vor mir schon einen dalmatiner samt herrchen und frauchen - die drehn sich auf mein *grüß gott* um und halten den hund an der leine - ich erstmal das rad zusammen gebremst weil ich schon ne vorahnung hatte - und tatsache - der hund schießt schwanzwedelnd auf meinen vorderreifen zu! also erstmal vollbremsung und angehalten, menthal schon auf nen konflikt eingestellt wies normal der fall ist

dann kam der hammer: besitzer zieht hund zu sich gibt ihm nen sanften klaps auf den kopf und meint: du hast aber auch immer ein glück 
dann hatter sich gleich mal entschuldigt und gemeint, dass der hund räder extrem interessant findet und sich das wohl auch nicht ändern wird bis er mal mit der schnauze in den speichen hängt   
ich hätt aber auch nicht sagen können dass der hund schlecht erzogen war - so wenn alle hundebesitzer wären....


----------



## PhatBiker (19. März 2010)

. . . .  und auch mit voller Wucht mit dem Gesicht in die Speichen laufen würden . . . (???)


----------



## Jetpilot (19. März 2010)

sag nicht das die das nicht machen könnten, vögel fliegen schließlich auch scharenweise in sich drehende windräder.


----------



## Dirty.Harry (20. März 2010)

mir is schonmal en dummer hase im sadt park ins hinterad gerant -.-
war danach anscheinend gelähmt. Polizei hatte sich dann drum gekümmert, vermute sie haben den hasen den gnadentod gegeben.


----------



## black soul (20. März 2010)

> mir is schonmal en dummer hase im sadt park ins hinterad gerant -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (20. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> vögel fliegen schließlich auch scharenweise in sich drehende windräder.



Mir ist mal 'nen Vogel ins Hinterrad geflogen - DAS ist 'ne Sauerei sag ich euch...


----------



## Haferstroh (20. März 2010)

Und mir ein Eichhörnchen in die Hinterrad-Speichen bei 50km/H 

Gab nen kleinen Ruck, mehr nicht


----------



## onkeldueres (20. März 2010)

Und mir ein Elefant vor den Lenker geknallt...


----------



## radastir (20. März 2010)

Hier gibt's noch das Kaninchen-Video:

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1557135/


----------



## Jetpilot (21. März 2010)

schrapp...


----------



## Sentilo (21. März 2010)

Neulich in München in einem spätrömisch-dekadenten Arbeitslosenviertel: 

Mitten auf dem Radweg kommen mir zwei bullige Typen entgegen, echt humorlose Fressen in Flecktarn-Jacken, die kaum verhüllen können, was die Muckibude mit ihnen angerichtet hat. In der Mitte zwischen den beiden: eine muskelbepackte Staffordshire-Kampftöle vom Allergrimmigsten.

Drei Mörder  ein Radler, Auge in Auge, die Meter schmelzen dahin 

Dann seh ich, wie sich die Augen verengen, die Muskeln spannen, die Töle die Leine strafft   

Doch plötzlich ... springen sie zur Seite und sagen: ENTSCHULDIGUNG!!! 

Ich wär fast vom Rad gefallen. Killer mit Herz  auch so was gibt es! 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2010)

Leute nach dem Äußeren beurteilen stimmt halt nicht immer, aber damit hätte wohl kaum einer gerechnet 



Vorgestern beim "Saisonauftakt":

Ich muss ja testen ob der Wheelie noch funktionieren tut  Also ab auffen Fahrradweg (nicht abgetrennt vonner Straße) und nach hinten lehnen. Hab dann nach 400Metern was silber-blaues ausm Augenwinkel neben mir fahren sehen. Nach links geschaut und freundlich geguckt. Beifahrer macht das Fenster runter und fängt an zureden. Ich musste leider erst den Kopfhöhrer rausziehen. Da kams mir freundlich entgegen:" Oh das auch noch. Das sah ja grade sehr sicher und kontrolliert aus, aber bitte nicht an Hauptstraßen, ok? " Ich ein "Entschuldigung, ja werde ich" zurück und mich wieder wie nen normaler Radfahrer benommen.

Einen Tag später, ich mit Dad unterwegs. Wir mit Auto aus ner Seitenstraße raus und wer fährt dalang? - genau! Der Polizist  Er guckte ganz verdutzt, als er mich sah.



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich glaube das plötzliche gute Wetter springt auf Alle über und es gibt doch Polizisten, die nicht gleich mit Strafen drohen 

Edit sagt: noch nicht ganz wach gewesen glaube ich ....


----------



## iceCalt (21. März 2010)

Eine Straße kann auch schon etwas kosten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

radastir schrieb:


> Hier gibt's noch das Kaninchen-Video:
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/video/1557135/



alter schwede, ads arme kaninchen. hats das überlebt?


----------



## radastir (21. März 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Neulich in MÃ¼nchen in einem spÃ¤trÃ¶misch-dekadenten Arbeitslosenviertel:
> 
> Mitten auf dem Radweg kommen mir zwei bullige Typen entgegen, echt humorlose Fressen in Flecktarn-Jacken, die kaum verhÃ¼llen kÃ¶nnen, was die Muckibude mit ihnen angerichtet hat. In der Mitte zwischen den beiden: eine muskelbepackte Staffordshire-KampftÃ¶le vom Allergrimmigsten.
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daÃ sich gerade in den krassen Vierteln (z.B. Hasenbergl) die Leute am rÃ¼cksichtsvollsten im StraÃenverkehr benehmen. Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radastir (21. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> alter schwede, ads arme kaninchen. hats das überlebt?



Wahrscheinlich schon längst zu Whiskas verarbeitet. Oder die Biker haben noch einen Grillnachmittag eingelegt.


----------



## Nagah (21. März 2010)

radastir schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daß sich gerade in den krassen Vierteln (z.B. Hasenbergl) die Leute am rücksichtsvollsten im Straßenverkehr benehmen. Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben...



Das kann ich wirklich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2010)

die letzten beiden Tage hab ich 2 Hausstrecken kombiniert, und bin deshalb eine geteerte Ortsverbindungsstraße geradelt.

Jeden Tag zur selben Zeit. Jedesmal die selbe Rentner-Gang mit ca. 20 paar roten Socken + 3 Köter.

Das 1. mal guckten sie nur grimmig als ich kam, grüßten nicht mal (ich bremste bergab von ca. 45 auf ca. 15km/h), ich grüßte jedoch ganz nett + freundlich und bedankte mich für's platzmachen.

Das 2. mal sahen sie mich wieder anrollen, bzw. hörten mich auch (hope2pro  ).

Jedoch gingen sie nicht zur Seite, so daß ich in Schrittgeschwindigkeit hinter den sich 2m-breit-machenden Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Opas herradeln mußte und freundlich lachend "klingelingeling" rufte.

Mit Widerwillen machten Sie platz und einer rufte mit errötetem Gesicht:
"HEEE! Um diese Uhrzeit ist das unser Weg, daß das klar ist!"

Ich war so ca. 5m an ihnen vorbei, und mußte lauthals lachen, blickte zurück und antwortete: "hahaha, naja, dieses Problem wird die Natur wohl schon ziemlich bald von alleine lösen hahahaha" 

Dann mußte ich aber Gas geben, ich hatte schon Angst, daß sie mir ihre Hunde auf den Hals hetzen....ich hörte sie noch nach ca. 300m fluchen und schreien.....

Was die sich erlauben....ist echt unglaublich, unfaßbar.
2m breite Teerstraße und die machen keinen cm platz.


----------



## k.nickl (22. März 2010)

Natural selection!


----------



## scylla (22. März 2010)

manche leute sind schon unveschämt und "halsstarrig"... aber dein Kommentar zu der Sache war vielleicht auch nicht so nett? schon aufgefallen? ich wünsche dir, dass dir das in 60 jahren auch mal einer hinterherruft. dann denkst du vielleicht anders 

man muss ja auf dumme reaktionen nicht immer selbst dumme sachen von sich geben. dann ist man nämlich im endeffekt selbst nicht viel besser


----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2010)

eigentlich ignoriere ich solche Sprüche und sage auch nie was.....aber eine Teerstraße sein Eigen nennen...da hört der Spaß auf.


tja....in 60 Jahren wird mir das keiner zurufen, weil, wenn ich dann noch vegitieren sollte, ich auf jeden Fall den Bikern Platz mache 


edith: Auf Trails oder sogar Waldautobahnen bin ich der letzte Mensch, der sich auf was einläßt, erwidert oder sonstwas.....
Wie es sich gehört, bin ich sehr rücksichtsvoll und mache immer platz....aber auf ner Straße hört der Spaß auf....


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. März 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> "hahaha, naja, dieses Problem wird die Natur wohl schon ziemlich bald von alleine lösen hahahaha"


  endgeil!


----------



## mother lode (22. März 2010)

Mit solchen Kommentaren man sich wahrhaftig keine Freunde... Daß man mit 60 die Biker der Zukunft kaum anmotzen wird ist klar, aber wer weiß welche abartige Modeerscheinung uns dann auf die Palme bringen wird. Schon irgendwie lustig trotzdem.

Hab auch noch ne ähnliche Geschichte von wegen Kommentar und wütender Ausbruch (enthält keinerlei Übertreibungen). 
Leider wieder etwas länger:

Letzte Woche zu zweit nen Trail runter, unten auf regulärem Feldweg angehalten und gequatscht. 
Wenige Meter weiter auf dem Rückweg nach oben hält jemand in seinem Waldarbeiter-Jeep mit offenem Fenster und starrt uns "interessiert" an. Kurz den Blick erwidert, da fährt er weiter. 
Als wir aber wenige Augenblicke später den selben Weg hochfahren, kommt er uns wieder entgegen, macht keinen Platz und kommentiert im Vorbeifahren irgendwas unqualifiziert klingendes in Richtung "Hier darf man nicht fahren!"
Ich darauf wörtlich: "Wir dürfen hier fahren."
Er hält ruckartig an und man hört von hinten nur ein cholerisches "WAS?!", dann schießt er im Rückwärtsgang auf uns zu und kommt erst 50 cm vor meinem Hinterrad per Vollbremsung zum Stehen.
Der Waldschrat steigt mit schon rotem Kopf aus, kommt auf mich zu, packt mich an der Schulter und macht Anstalten, mir eine zu zimmern, beläßt es dann aber bei der etwas deplazierten Drohgebärde. 
Als nächstes wollte er uns dann weismachen, daß er als Forstarbeiter jetzt bei uns eine Personenkontrolle durchführen könne und packte schon Block und Stift aus. 
Wir haben ihm dann ruhig von der 2m-Regel und dem Fehlen jeglicher Rechtfertigung für eine Personenkontrolle erzählt, er wollte jedoch "jemanden anrufen". 
Ende vom Lied war, daß er sich für 10 sek das Handy ans Ohr gehalten hat und wahrscheinlich so tat, als würde er jetzt bei einer ehrwürdigen Autorität seine Erlaubnis einholen oder den "Vorfall" melden. 
Seine letzten Worte: "Ihr könnt weiterfahren!" woraufhin wir einfach kommentarlos weitergefahren sind.

Was soll man zu solch armseligen Vollidioten noch mehr sagen...?
Wir hatten jedenfalls was zu feixen hinterher.


----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2010)

mother lode schrieb:


> er als Forstarbeiter jetzt bei uns eine Personenkontrolle durchführen könne





...die sollten auf ihren Lehrgängen weniger saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (22. März 2010)

Ich habe in Österreich mal nem Autofahrer auf der Landstraße übel die Vorfahrt genommen ( war abgelenkt) und als er dann ne Vollbremsung gemacht hat und, ich zietiere, junge willst du nicht mehr weiter leben, gerufen hat habe ich so getan als wäre ich nen Ausländer und könnte kein Deutsch 

War aber nen netter Autofahrer, hat mich ja schließlich nicht überfahren


----------



## abbath (22. März 2010)

mother lode schrieb:


> ...schießt er im Rückwärtsgang auf uns zu und kommt erst 50 cm vor meinem Hinterrad per Vollbremsung zum Stehen.
> Der Waldschrat steigt mit schon rotem Kopf aus, kommt auf mich zu, packt mich an der Schulter und macht Anstalten, mir eine zu zimmern, beläßt es dann aber bei der etwas deplazierten Drohgebärde.
> Als nächstes wollte er uns dann weismachen, daß er als Forstarbeiter jetzt bei uns eine Personenkontrolle durchführen könne und packte schon Block und Stift aus. ...



Nötigung, KV (?), Amtsanmaßung - das wird teuer.


----------



## LB-Biker (22. März 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...die sollten auf ihren Lehrgängen weniger saufen




zum glück sind die Forstarbeiter die ich kenne alles liebe Menschen


----------



## Beorn (22. März 2010)

Ich kenn auch nur nette Forstarbeiter.

Aber gibts bei Euch in Marburg auch ne 2m-Regel oder hab ich mich verlesen?


----------



## Cannondalefan (22. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> habe ich so getan als wäre ich nen Ausländer und könnte kein Deutsch



Wenn das in Österreich war, bist dann nicht auch einer? ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (22. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> manche leute sind schon unveschämt und "halsstarrig"... aber dein Kommentar zu der Sache war vielleicht auch nicht so nett? schon aufgefallen? ich wünsche dir, dass dir das in 60 jahren auch mal einer hinterherruft. dann denkst du vielleicht anders
> 
> man muss ja auf dumme reaktionen nicht immer selbst dumme sachen von sich geben. dann ist man nämlich im endeffekt selbst nicht viel besser









Der spruch war ja wohl mal echt klasse! Was sonst haben wanderer, die sagen "das ist hier unser Weg und kein anderer darf den benutzen" verdient?
Wenn ich in 60 Jahren so bin, erschießt mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eco84 (22. März 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch nur nette Forstarbeiter.
> 
> Aber gibts bei Euch in Marburg auch ne 2m-Regel oder hab ich mich verlesen?



Diese 2m Regel geht mir am Ar*** vorbei!  
Und das sag ich auch den Forstarbeitern, die mir damit dumm kommen wollen. Ich lass mich doch nicht mit solchen Leuten auf eine Diskusion ein, wenn andere Wege in unmittelbarer Nähe mal eben durch einen Harvester um 2m verbreitert wurden.


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (22. März 2010)

weil mich das auch mal interessiert hat, ob hier in hessen diese regel existiert, hab ich dieses dokument gefunden. hier sind die rechtslagen für wald und flur nach bundesland aufgelistet:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/rechtslage-deutschland041007.pdf


----------



## scylla (22. März 2010)

och nö, so viel zu lesen!
geht auch mit weniger text 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-konflikte-auf-dem-trail.253690.2.htm?skip=4


----------



## Beorn (22. März 2010)

@ eco84: Nicht dass mich die 2m-Regel bisher gejuckt hätte und ich kann mich noch an die Zeit davor erinnern! Ich hatte bloß noch nix davon gehört, dass außerhalb von Ba-Wü auch so 'n Quatsch existiert.


----------



## eco84 (22. März 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> @ eco84: Nicht dass mich die 2m-Regel bisher gejuckt hätte und ich kann mich noch an die Zeit davor erinnern! Ich hatte bloß noch nix davon gehört, dass außerhalb von Ba-Wü auch so 'n Quatsch existiert.



Soll kein Vorwurf gewesen sein. Mir geht grad einfach nur der Hut hoch, wenn ich in unserem schönen Bikerevieren am Bodensee (Bodanrück und Seerücken) mal anschaue, wieviele diese ****** durch ihre Harvester kaputt gemacht haben und mir dann so blöd mit ihrer Heuchelei und Doppelmoral kommen. AFAIK gilt diese 2m Regel nur in Ba-Wü.


----------



## Beorn (22. März 2010)

Weiß nicht, wie es aufm Bodanrück aussieht, aber ich schau morgen mal in den Schönbuch, vielleicht treff ich da ein paar Forstarbeiter und hoffentlich sonst nicht viele Leute, wozu fahr ich denn sonst unter der Woche und nicht am Wochenende! Wie sehr man sich doch anpasst, um in Ruhe seinem Hobby nachzugehn!


----------



## 4mate (22. März 2010)

Der Harvester ist ein natürlicher Waldbewohner und lebt dort, der Mountainbiker nicht.

Ansonsten muss ich Yossarian vorbehaltlos zustimmen: "Einen Harvester pro Tag in die Luft zu sprengen ist Pflicht und Schuldigkeit jedes  anständigen Bikers." 


_AW:  Kann es sein, das die Waldarbeiter gezielt Trails blockieren?_


----------



## mother lode (22. März 2010)

Ok, das mit der 2m-Regel hab ich mir in dem Augenblick aus den Fingern gesogen, aber die Lage ist ja offensichtlich noch eher zu unseren Gunsten auszulegen.
Wir waren ein paar Minuten vorher auch auf einem Singletrail unterwegs, aber wenn man die jedes Jahr durch Forstfahrzeuge & Co. verursachten Schäden dagegenhält , ist das ganze noch lächerlicher. Ich wollte den Post nur nicht noch länger machen. "Doppelmoral" ist jedenfalls das Stichwort.
Auch hat man manchmal den Eindruck, Bäume seien evtl. nicht auf natürlichem Wege quer über den Trail gefallen... aber die Diskussion ist uralt.
Unweit der Stelle, wo sich das zugetragen hat, sind wir am Kopf des Trails mal 2 Jägern begegnet, die ein Waldgebiet für die Jagd abgesperrt haben. Wir haben kurz mit denen gesprochen und sind darauf in den Trail abgebogen. Hat da keinen gestört...


----------



## Jetpilot (22. März 2010)

also ich seh in so bäumen immer potenzial für nen kicker.


----------



## Targut (22. März 2010)

Traurig wirds dann wenn Trails durch Fortstfahrzeuge "verbreitert" werden......
Die Reifenspur ist fast so breit wie der Trail einmal war wie das Unterholz daneben aussieht ist wohl vorstellbar....
Was das soll verstehe ich auch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. März 2010)

Genau, immer locker durch die Hose atmen...  
Auch wenn es in so ner Situation schwer ist, sich im Zaum zu halten. Bei solchen Vollidioten könnte mir auch immer die Hutschnur platzen...


----------



## heifisch (23. März 2010)

Am Anfang eins Singletrails war Waldarbeiter beschäftigt und hatten den Trail auf Forststraßenbreite vergrößert, mit ewig viel Schlamm natürlich, da es davor geregnet hatte. Ich nehm Anlauf und komme knapp durch, meine Kumpels versuchen das auch, nehmen aber eine ganz andere Line und bleiben stecken. Der Waldarbeiter der dahinter steht(paar Meter neben mir) lacht nur und meint "Habts nicht geschafft, jetzt seit ihr dreckig".  Was wohl auch stimmte, da sie in der ca 30cm tiefen Schlammpfütze absteigen mussten. Gibt also auch nette Waldarbeiter.


----------



## mother lode (23. März 2010)

Stimmt, die meisten Leute SIND nett und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## poritz (23. März 2010)

aber es gibt auch ausnahmen


----------



## leeresblatt (25. März 2010)

gerade eben:
Laufen zwei Jogger vor mir, ein Mann und eine Frau, natürlich nebeneinader so dass man um Platz betteln muss. 
Ich klingele ca. 15 Meter hinter denen: keine Reaktion. 
Bin bis auf 3 Meter ran gefahren: "Entschuldigung!": keine Reaktion
Ich denk nur: "wollen die mich jetzt nicht vorbeilassen?" und hab mich mit ca. 10 kmh vorbeigequetscht.
Die Frau erschrocken: "Huch!"
Der Mann verärgert: "man kann sich auch mal bemerkbar machen!".
Da konnte ich nur "hab ich doch gemacht" erwidern


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. März 2010)

Die mußten sich sicher voll auf den Laufrhythmus und die Atemtechnik konzentrieren, da kann man auf die blöden Radfahrer eben keine Rücksicht nehmen. Oder du hast zu leise gerufen...


----------



## leeresblatt (25. März 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Oder du hast zu leise gerufen...



gut möglich, wollte die auch nicht erschrecken. 
vielleicht sollte ich mir einen harscheren Ton zulegen, so in der Art: "AAACHTUNG! Sofort zur Seite treten!"


----------



## kaot (25. März 2010)

mach das

bei mir hat die neue hope hinterradnabe die klingel ersetzt. 
einfach rollen lassen oder kurz rückwärts treten,


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> mach das
> 
> bei mir hat die neue hope hinterradnabe die klingel ersetzt.
> einfach rollen lassen oder kurz rückwärts treten,



das wäre wirklich ein Kaufargument, sonst finde ich das Knattern eher störend.
Glaube der bestimmende Ton wird aber ausreichen.


Heute wars bei mir recht ruhig, man hat nur den ein oder anderen komischen Autofahrer gehabt. Haben die alle diesen Gedankengang: "OH warm & trocken, GAAASSSS!!!" ??  
Bei euch auch so? Konnte Sie aber gut einbremsen bzw vorsichtiger werden lassen, indem man ihnen was zugucken gibt ... wheelies etc ...




LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2010)

oh ja, die autofahrer, die sich von wheelies ablenken lassen

bei uns auch ganz ruhig, schon länger keine blöden kommentare an kopf geschmissen bekommen, das gute wetter stimmt die leute wohl nett und fröhlich

das einzigste was die tage kam, war ein lob von einem älteren ehepaar, als ich beim örtlichen edeka aufm parkplatz(grrößte ebene, saubere fläche im dorf) wheelies bachwheelhops usw. gemacht habe


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das gute wetter stimmt die leute wohl nett und fröhlich



Da fällt mir ein, das letzens bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen im Jahr die Leute mir Platz gemacht haben, ohne zuzögern. Selbst als ich 10m aufm HR die Fußgängerzone gekreuzt habe, wurde ich angelächelt. 

Einen Tag später, bei Regen und 10°C, die gleichen Leute, die gleiche Zeit, die gleichen Aktionen und ich hab nur Schimpfworte an Kopf geschmissen bekommen, und es gab eine Wegsblockade nach der nächsten ....



Jaja das Wetter


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (27. März 2010)

Hm einige Leute hier müssen wirklich negative Schwingungen ausstrahlen das sie so viel Unmut anziehen 
Habe bisher eigentlich nur positive Reaktionen wie "Das macht bestimmt Spaß oder?", "Wir wollten dir eigentlich zugucken aber du warst so schnell den Hügel runter" erlebt, nur einmal kam "Im Krankenhaus ist noch ein Platz frei" inklusive bösem Blick, aber ich glaube das lag an meinem Bike Kollegen, nicht an mir!
War zwar unterhaltsam aber auch ein wenig schade, wir haben extra oben auf dem Hügel gewartet, damit die armen zu Fuß-Geher in Ruhe eben jenen erklimmen konnten.


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. März 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, das letzens bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen im Jahr die Leute mir Platz gemacht haben, ohne zuzögern. Selbst als ich 10m aufm HR die Fußgängerzone gekreuzt habe, wurde ich angelächelt.
> 
> Einen Tag später, bei Regen und 10°C, die gleichen Leute, die gleiche Zeit, die gleichen Aktionen und ich hab nur Schimpfworte an Kopf geschmissen bekommen, und es gab eine Wegsblockade nach der nächsten ....
> 
> ...



ich denke die meisten Deutschen wären mit täglich Sonne tatsächlich um einiges entspannter..


----------



## eco84 (28. März 2010)

Vorhin hatte ich auch wieder eine ellenlange Diskusion mit irgendso einem schweizer Waldgebietsleiter (?), der gemeint hat, dass hier zu fahren verbote sei. Meine Antwort darauf war: "Das weiß ich, es ist mir aber egal, weil ich sehr darauf achte, die Waldwege nciht unnötig kaputt zu machen". Fand er aber gar nicht lustig und hat damit gedroht, dass er ab jetzt am Waldrand Polizisten hinstellt, damit diese dafür sorgen, dass keine Radfahrer mehr auf den Wanderwegen fahren 
Da hab ich ihn nur hämisch angeschaut und gesagt, dass ich ihm das nicht glaube und die Polizei besseres zu tun hat. Er hat dann schnell gemerkt, dass er mich damit nicht einschüchtern kann. 
Darauf hab ich ihm mein Leid über die Waldarbeiter geklagt und ihm die Situation mit dem Harvestern verdeutlicht. 
Das Ende vom Lied war, dass er eingesehen hat, dass es auch durchaus vernünftige Biker gibt, die darauf achten, den Wald nicht unnötig zu belasten. Dann gabs noch einen Klaps auf die Schulter und er hat mir einen schönen Sonntag gewünscht 
Nur nicht eskalieren lassen, bringt alles nichts!


----------



## mother lode (28. März 2010)

Im Süden scheint ja auch mehr die Sonne. Kein Wunder, daß die Leute dort freundlicher und weniger verbissen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (28. März 2010)

Vorhin auf dem gepflasterten Weg aus dem Wäldchen zurück ins Dorf.

Sehe vor mir 2 Spaziergänger mit Hunden.
Ein zugerufenes "Vorsicht" hat nichts bewirkt.
Nicht gehört?! - egal
Näher zu ihnen hingerollt und mit einem Durchdringenden "Hallo"
die beiden Damen auf mich aufmerksam gemacht, dazu ein leichtes Hupen meiner Elixir.
Ganz erschrocken und doch teilweise mit grimmigem Blick haben sie sich umgedreht und ich hab mich auf Wortschwall eingestellt, doch bevor sie was sagen konnten, setzte ich mein schmeichelhaftestes Lächeln auf und schickte ihnen ein enorm freundliches "Dankeschön" mit auf den Weg.

Der wortschwall blieb aus.

Entweder es war das Wetter, meine freundliche Bedankung, oder weis der Egon was...,
aber normalerweise beanspruchen jegliche Fussgänger diesen Weg für sich alleine und bestehen auch noch drauf.
(Am Anfang dieses Weges ist ein Radfahrer- / Fussgängersschild)


----------



## Piktogramm (28. März 2010)

Gespräch mit einem Teil der Familien eigenen Jäger/Förster:

+Sachma, wie geht ihr mit MTBlern bei euch um
-Njo lasses nicht den "Alten" (nette Bezeichnung für den Schwiegervater der geitig noch sehr frich ist) hören, ich fahr selber durch meinen Wald mitm MTB, fürn Wald besser als mitm Auto auch wenns einige ältere Herrschaften von Gestern anders sehen und solang ich nichts mir rausnehmen muss (Holz, bzw Wildbraten im Rohzustand  )
Ist nur ******* wenn die Deppen durchs Unterholz fahren und das mitten in der Nacht. Teils auch noch mit zu viel Licht oder gar ganz ohne. Die müssen sich nicht wundern wenn irgend so ein alter schießwütiger Sack die mal abknallt weil er es nicht mehr rafft (Hier ist der Schwiegervater nicht gemeint)
+Und wieso dürfen die schießwütigen Tattergreise überhaupt noch ballern? Sollten die aus der Verwaltung da nicht mal was machen?
-Na wassn, ist doch der Vorstand...
+ ...


Dummerweise liegen die Wälder in denen die Familie heimig ist am AdW :/


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2010)

Hamburger_Simon schrieb:


> Hm einige Leute hier müssen wirklich negative Schwingungen ausstrahlen das sie so viel Unmut anziehen




Normalerweise nicht, aber der lange Winter drückt hier zu Lande schon sehr aufs Gemüt  .... aber es wird solangsam wieder.
Bin mal gespannt was heute so kommt, es sind Ferien und das Wetter wird wieder grausig schlecht für die Woche voraus gesagt 


LG Jens


----------



## KrissiRu (29. März 2010)

Hi zusammen!
Da möchte ich jetzt auch mal was anbringen: 
Samstag vormittag, wir basteln an unseren neuen Bikes im Innenhof rum, geht in der ersten Etage das Fenster auf und unsere Nachbarin (schon über 70) schaut raus und meint, daß wir ja immer so schöne Fahrräder haben  und sie selber fährt leider seit kurzem nicht mehr, weil sie Angst hätte zu stürzen... 
Waren 2 Giant Glorys - Die Frau ist echt klasse drauf 

Gruß,
Krissi


----------



## poritz (29. März 2010)

die frau hat geschmack , echt top mein opa würd am liebsten jetzt auch noch anfangen mit downhill wenn seine hüfte net kaputt wär ...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. März 2010)

Lustige Begebenheit grad eben: Ich fahr von auf Arbeit nach Hause und seh so aufm Radweg (neben der Landstraße, doch recht breit) irgendwas rot glimmen und orange flackern - da rächt es sich halt, daß man kurzsichtig ist (-2,5 / -2,75 ). Beim Näherkommen sehe ich, daß des 2 Jungs auf ihren Rädern sind, die zwischen sich noch ein drittes Rad (!!) mitschleifen. Ich will ja kein Unmensch sein und lass also erstmal meine 1300 Datenblatt-Lumen wirken. Einer registriert den Lichtkegel und meint bei nem erschreckten Blick zurück nur "Uuuh, des wird eng!"...  

Wars dann auch. Mehr als 4 Fahrräder nebeneinander passen net auf den Radweg...


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2010)

ich freu mich schon auf unsere Fackel, dann brauch ich endlich keinen Kampingkocher und keine Waffe, damit ich mir nen Reh grillen kann 

geile sache manu


----------



## EvilEvo (1. April 2010)

Heute Nacht sturzbetrunken auf dem Heimweg leuchtete uns eine Taschenlampe an und meinte zum einzigen ohne Licht am Rad: "Na, warum haben maÂ´s Licht denn jetz erst angemacht, un wo issn des RÃ¼cklicht?"
Er hat dann nur geantwortet: "des habsch jetz vergessen."
Der nette Herr mit der Taschenlampe darauf: "Beim nÃ¤chsten ma sinÂ´s 10â¬, hast GlÃ¼ck, dass deine Kumpels Licht haben!"
Also, so breit wir auch waren, spÃ¤testens bei "10â¬" und als ich das Blaulicht erblickte, viel auch bei mir der Groschen.
Mein, Kumpel, wegen dem sie angehalten haben, kam erst nach der Weiterfahrt darauf, dass das evtl. die Polizei gewesen sein kÃ¶nnte.
Zu seiner Verteidigung, es war eine sehr ruhige unbeleuchte LandstraÃe und die Polizei hielt nur parallel zum Radweg.


----------



## Schlucker36 (1. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Heute Nacht sturzbetrunken auf dem Heimweg leuchtete uns eine Taschenlampe an und meinte zum einzigen ohne Licht am Rad: "Na, warum haben ma´s Licht denn jetz erst angemacht, un wo issn des Rücklicht?"
> Er hat dann nur geantwortet: "des habsch jetz vergessen."
> Der nette Herr mit der Taschenlampe darauf: "Beim nächsten ma sin´s 10, hast Glück, dass deine Kumpels Licht haben!"
> Also, so breit wir auch waren, spätestens bei "10" und als ich das Blaulicht erblickte, viel auch bei mir der Groschen.
> ...



April, April.....


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. April 2010)

Vor allem, sturzbetrunken auf dem Fahrrad. Da wäre ohne Licht das kleinere Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (1. April 2010)

Eine Geschichte von ner Tour heute hab ich noch. Allerdings ausm Winter Ich fahr auf einem Feldweg, der durch Schee schon zu einem Singletrail geworden ist. Dann kommen sind vor mir zwei Spaziergänger. Ich klingel, die eine dreht sich um und ruft zu ihrem Mann:" Achtung, Radfahrer!". Der dreht erschrickt: "Was Radfahrer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, oh Radfahrer". Und springt auf die Seite.


----------



## radastir (1. April 2010)

Hatte gestern einen Platten. Sofort kommt eine Anwohnerin: "Kann ich Ihnen helfen?" - Gleich darauf die Nachbarin: "Brauchen Sie Hilfe?" - 2 Sekunden danach ein anderer Biker: "Brauchst Du Hilfe?". 

So macht eine Panne Spaß. Vielen Dank noch an die Anwohnerin für die Standpumpe!


----------



## EvilEvo (1. April 2010)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> April, April.....



Also, des versteh ich nu wirklich nicht, was solln daran Aprilscherz sein?


----------



## poritz (1. April 2010)

kapierst du´s nicht ?


----------



## dickerbert (1. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Also, des versteh ich nu wirklich nicht, was solln daran Aprilscherz sein?


 Er ist halt ein echter Gangster


----------



## EvilEvo (2. April 2010)

Mein Gott seid ihr auf Fußvolkniveau...


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2010)

Auch mal wieder ein Spruch der Kategorie "Häh"?

Wir (2) Radweg, hintereinander linksseitig, da rechts bereits Radler entgegenkamen.

Ein Pärchen, Fussgänger, nebeneinander vor uns, mittig auf dem Weg. Wir beabsichtigten links an Ihnen vorbei, genug Platz war ansich schon.

Bimmelimm ich
Bimmelimm meine Begleitung

Hm!

Langsamer, Doppelbimmelim.

Die Olle dreht sich um, keift "Ihr müsst Euch schon für eine Seite entscheiden" 

Ich: "Ahso, und Ihre Seite ist mittig?"



Manchmal isses anstrengend


----------



## dickerbert (4. April 2010)

Ja, sowas hatte ich auch vorgestern! *Auf der Straße* laufen zwei Damen Ü70 genau an der Stelle lang, wo ein Auto neben parkt. Zusammen nehmen sie also gerade so viel Platz ein, dass ich sie zur Seite hätte klingeln (bzw. rufen) müssen. Also fahr ich rechts auf den Bürgersteig, um sie nicht zu erschrecken und an ihnen vorbei zu fahren. Just in dem Moment biegen sie nach rechts ein um wieder auf den Fußweg zu laufen. Der Zufall ist schon manchmal gegen einen 
Ich hab ihnen es dann kurz erklärt, wieso ich über den Fußweg gefahren bin und zumindest die geistig fittere scheint es verstanden zu haben ^^


----------



## scary.master (6. April 2010)

da geb ich doch auch mal meinen senf dazu, härteste geschichte bis jetz
ich auf dem heimweg von nem kumpel, auf dem weg gibts eine 50meter langes stück einbahnstraße die ich seit jahren immer auf dem gehweg rollent runterfahr, ohne probleme bisher aber an dem tag meint so ein dahergelaufener möchtegern (mit ledermantel usw...) "ich glaub nich das du hier fahren darfst" von mir kam natürlich gleich "ich glaub schon"  (was natürlich nciht stimmt...) natürlich gleich von ihm "bleib mal stehn" ich bin einfach kommentarlos weitergefahren, dann packt der mir an den lenker und will mich festhalten, ich hab dann einfach nur den lenker rumgerissen und bin weitergefahren ruft der noch total panisch hinter mir her "Hey Stehnbleiben stehnbleiben..." 
ich denck mal er wird noch ne zeit lang an mich gedacht haben mit nem ziehen im arm, aber ihn hatt ja keiner gesagt er soll an den lenker fassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (6. April 2010)

Hey scary, dich gibts hier auch.

Die Geschichte klingt nicht besonders nett, von beiden Seiten.


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

naja nicht so vorteilhafte aktion .... aber der scheint sich aufspeilen zuwollen, dein ledertype da ..


----------



## scary.master (6. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> naja nicht so vorteilhafte aktion .... aber der scheint sich aufspeilen zuwollen, dein ledertype da ..



normal bleib ich ganz ruhig, aber wenn mich einer anpackt is gut..
mitlerweile is aber unsere stadt so schlau das die straße dort geändert wird, autos einspruig inkl 2 spurigem radweg


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

war ja nicht angreifend gemeint!


ich würde sagen dann hat das verhalten was gebracht, auch wenns vllt nur passiv war


----------



## Sentilo (6. April 2010)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Auf der Straße laufen zwei Damen Ü70 ...




Vorsicht bei solchen Begegnungen! Immer brandgefährlich und auf Krawall aus, diese Omas!! Siehe auch hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFiN7Zsz2zM"]YouTube- Monty Python--- Grannie Gang[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

oder auch die oma-gang in deutschland ... habe grade keinen link zur hand, wer kann helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (6. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> oder auch die oma-gang in deutschland ... habe grade keinen link zur hand, wer kann helfen?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR8CWEDkU"]YouTube- Das Oma Problem - Kurzfilm[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

jenau dat isset


----------



## MO_Thor (6. April 2010)

Gestern @ Wald:
Vorwegwandernd ein Ehepaar mittleren Alters, ihre Tochter (geschätzte 13 bis 15 Jahre) ein paar Meter weiter vorne. Der Weg war gut einsehbar für mich, also hab ich mich drauf einstellen können, bald vom Gas gehen zu müssen. 
Ich war noch knapp 50m weg, da drehte sich der Vater um, sieht mich und schiebt seine Frau zur Seite. Da Töchterchen ja noch weiter vorne ist, muss sie eben lauter gewarnt werden  Vaters Ruf war folgender:
"EY! Da kommt gleich n Radfahrer und selbst wenn du grade beleidigt bist und nie mehr auf uns hören wolltest: tu es lieber!"
Ich konnte mir das Grinsen nicht verkneifen.

Töchterchen hat übrigens nicht auf Papi gehört, sondern stand, Arme verschränkt, mitten auf dem Weg. 

Ein bißchen später, Uphillpassage über n paar Kilometer. Vor mir zwei Paare samt Kinder (vier an der Zahl: zweimal Kleinkind, von Papi auf den Schultern getragen und zweimal etwas älter auf Baumarkträdern unterwegs). Auch hier waren die Wanderer wieder schneller (schnaufe ich zu laut???) und haben mich vorher entdeckt. Diesmal gabs ein "Kinder, passt auf, da kommt ein dreckiges Fahrrad. Geht da lieber nicht zu nah ran..."
Die Kinder haben es übrigens sportlich genommen und sind neben mir her bergan gefahren, bis es ihnen dann wohl zu mulmig wurde, weil die Eltern schon lange nicht mehr zu sehen waren. 

Ansonsten: viel Hund, wenig Leinen, viele Wanderer, die von einem schlammverpackten Biker ein ewiges Trauma haben werden. Besonders Omas mögen sowas garnicht gerne "Huuuuuch, junger Mann! Wieso machen Sie sich denn so schmuddelig, also neeeee....!"


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

ja sowas macht spaß ... war bestimmt ne sehr schöne ausfahrt


----------



## Büüche (6. April 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> da geb ich doch auch mal meinen senf dazu, härteste geschichte bis jetz
> ich auf dem heimweg von nem kumpel, auf dem weg gibts eine 50meter langes stück einbahnstraße die ich seit jahren immer auf dem gehweg rollent runterfahr, ohne probleme bisher aber an dem tag meint so ein dahergelaufener möchtegern (mit ledermantel usw...) "ich glaub nich das du hier fahren darfst" von mir kam natürlich gleich "ich glaub schon"  (was natürlich nciht stimmt...) natürlich gleich von ihm "bleib mal stehn" ich bin einfach kommentarlos weitergefahren, dann packt der mir an den lenker und will mich festhalten, ich hab dann einfach nur den lenker rumgerissen und bin weitergefahren ruft der noch total panisch hinter mir her "Hey Stehnbleiben stehnbleiben..."
> ich denck mal er wird noch ne zeit lang an mich gedacht haben mit nem ziehen im arm, aber ihn hatt ja keiner gesagt er soll an den lenker fassen



Einige finden das zwar nicht so gut. Aber bei Wichtigtuern die einen auf Ordungshüter machen und dann auch noch einen festhalten wollen und in "Sicherheitsgewahrsam" nehmen, ne da schwillt mir die Ader. Aber schlagartig.


----------



## Deleted 117972 (7. April 2010)

Ich stand einmal mit einem Kumpel bei MC-Doof um einen kleinen Drink zu nehmen.
Da kommt ein Polizeitauto angefahren. Die Polizisten steigen aus und schauen sich unsere Bike's an.
Der eine Polizist: Sind ja schicke Räder, aber sind die denn auch nach STVO?
Ich: Danke, da wir nur schieben sollte das kein problem sein 

Fanden die beiden Polizisten auch lustig


----------



## heifisch (7. April 2010)

Geile Antwort.


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2010)

der ist echt gut  fällt mir auch einer bzgl. mecces ein. ist allerdings nur halb so lustig.


ich mit nem kumpel nachts um 1uhr nachm unweter im wald gewesen. natürlich sahen wir dementsprechend aus und hatten nat auch hunger. also ab zu mecces in mc drive, da wir ja dreckig waren. am ersten schalter werden wir angeschriehen das es nur für autos sei und wir ... bla bla bla .... ihr müsst euch drinnen anstellen .... bla bla . Die Antwort darauf war: "OK, wir wollten nur nicht reingehen weil wir total dreckig sind." Darauf kam: "das ist mir doch scheiß egal, ab mit euch!" Wir:""enn sie das möchten. gehen wir halt rein." 
Gesagt getan und ab nach drinnen. Da dann zur Kasse gewatschelt und denn nächsten Anschiss bekommen: "Was fällt euch ein? Hier rein?! - Alles dreckig!" Wir haben dem Marktleiter das dann erklärt und der entschuldigte sich prompt für seine Art. Wir haben uns dann draußen auf unsere bikes gesetzt und da gegessen, damit wir die Sitze nicht dreckig machen. 
Als wir dann die Burger verschlungen hatten, sahen wir das die fülligere Frau vom ersten Schalter den Boden wischen drufte. Allerdings nicht mit Mob, sondern auf Knien mit Servietten. Tat uns schon ein bisschen Leid, aber naja konnten wir ja nich wirklich was dafür.

War im Nachhinein immer für einen Lacher gut, und seitdem ist McDrive mitm Bike, Inliner etc kein Problem mehr


----------



## Deleted 117972 (7. April 2010)

Das sind so Antworten wo man sich im nachhinein Fragt wie die blos schlummern 

Am besten finde ich es immer wenn man mich schon aufgrund meiner Reifen anfahren hört, und denn noch schön mit Schmackes auf den Fahrradweg latscht.
Und wenn man denn nur knapp ausweicht wird man auch noch angemault.

War das eigentlich schon immer so?

Aber auf normale fragen von unwissenden reagiere ich eigentlich nicht mit Ironie, wie das hier einige tun.
Ich bin gerne Bereit "normale" Fragen zu beantworten ;-)


----------



## MO_Thor (7. April 2010)

Infineon1985 schrieb:


> War das eigentlich schon immer so?


Jap. Es wird auch immer so bleiben. 
Fußgänger nehmen einen kaum wahr, selbst wenn man klingelt, bis der Daumen blutet. Am Montag abend musste ich durch die Stadt heimwärts radeln und dabei leider am Bahnhof vorbei. Dort lungern notorisch schlecht gelaunte Bahnfahrer und Fußgänger herum, wie es schien. Auf der Brücke am Bahnhof, unübersehbar als Fahrradstraße ausgeschildert, pampte mich ne Gruppe Jugendlicher an, die die ganze Fahrbahn blockierten und auf mein Klingeln nicht hörten. Entlang der Straße vorm Bahnhof das gleiche, aber diesmal auch noch Fußgänger von vorne. Heben den Blick, starren einem direkt in die Augen, sehen, dass ich ankomme - aber ausweichen ist nicht drin. 
Klingelt man, ist man der Doofe, weils die Fußgänger erschreckt. Klingelt man nicht, ist man auch der Doofe, weil man ja nicht geklingelt hat. 

Aber das hatten wir alles schonmal. 
Als Fußgänger hasse ich deshalb Autos und Radler, als Radler Fußgänger und Autos und Auto fahre ich so selten, dass ich Radler und Fußgänger von Tram und Bus aus hasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StollenbikerRs (7. April 2010)

Also mal was von mir:

Ich war gestern auf der Trasse des Werkzeugs unterwegs (Wanderweg in Remscheid) da war ne älterer Herr vor mir ich Klingel er reagiert nicht, noch mal geklingelt wieder nichts also hab ich mal leise Entschuligung gerufen er dreht sich um guckt mich an und geht weiter.Da bin ich einfach an ihm vorbei und da schreit er mir hinter her das ich sofort anhalten und AUSSTEIGEN soll. Ich halt an und sag warum AUSSTEIGEN reicht das nicht wenn ich meine Fenster runterkurbel.Da war er total wütend und ich musste mir das Lachen verkneifen.


----------



## scary.master (7. April 2010)

wenn die dinger nur nicht so hässlich wären
fahrrad hupe
ich hab schon oft mit den gedankem gespielt mir so ne hupe wie bei den fußballspielen an den lenker zu machen, aber ich dencke mal ich würde zu 90% nur aus spaß rumhupen...
ich hatte mal ne eigenbauhupe aus so nem ganz kleinem lautsprecher mit taster aus ner fenster alarmanlage, gab auf knopfdruck nen 90dB lauten pfeifton von sich... ma schaun wo ich das spielzeug eingelagert habe, an meine jetzigen schönen bikes kommt sowas aber nicht hin ich klingel lieber mit nem blockierendem vorderrad, das funktioniert immer


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Na toll, das trägt bestimmt dazu bei die Radfahrer beliebter zu machen.


----------



## Snap4x (7. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na toll, das trägt bestimmt dazu bei die Radfahrer beliebter zu machen.



Okay, dann müssen alle Radler auf Trekking Räder umsteigen


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Nö aber man muss sich ja nicht mit aller Macht wie eine offene Hose benehmen nur weil andere das machen.


----------



## Focus09 (7. April 2010)

Hatte gerade eine nette Begegnung mit dem "Autovolk"
Also ordentlicher Radfahrer hält mann sich ja in der Stadt an die Verkehrszeichen. Genau dies hab ich getan als ich vom Fußweg auf die Staße gewechselt bin wegen dem folgenden "Durchfahrt für Fahrräder verboten Schild".
Bilck nach hinten. Das nächte Auto noch weiter weg also gewechselt. Da werde ich von einem Dauerhupen aufgeschreckt auto fährt neben mich und macht das Fenster runter

- hier kein fahrradwäg fahr da!
+da darf ich nicht
- 

Er ist weiter gefahrn und hat auf meine gehobene Hand die sagen sollte "was soll das" (nichts böses) hat er auch wieder gereizt reagiert und ist außgestiegen und weiter gemotzt

Wegen dem deutlichen A****kind beim einsteigen hab ich mit mal das Kennzeichen gemerkt - vlt. kann die Polizie das ja verwerten 

Aber was hab ich falsch gemacht 

Bin dan auf der Straße weiter gefahrn wie jeden Tag von der Schule in den letzten 5 Jahre


----------



## dkc-live (7. April 2010)

einfach ein honk. mach dir keinen kopf.


----------



## EvilEvo (7. April 2010)

Eben beim Zeitungen ausfahren wars ausnahmsweise mal positiv unterhaltsam:
Ich fahre an den Hauseingang eines Wohnblocks ran, mache einen kleinen Satz auf das Podest vor der Tür, in dem Moment geht die Tür auf und eine ältere Dame fragt mich:
"Wolln sie gleich bis in Keller durchfahren?"
Ich: "Nein danke, möcht nur ne Zeitung einwerfen."
Dame:"Ok, manche können und machen das ja"
Die werte Dame steht neben mir und schaut entgeistert auf mein Fahrrad, fasst meine rot eloxierten Ventilkappen und Steuerlager an, die in der Sonne glänzen, und fragt: 
"Leuchtet das?"
Musste schon ein bisschen schmunzeln, hab ihr dann aber gesagt, dass das nur Farbe ist, der Dame im gesetzten Alter zu erklären, was eine Eloxalschicht ist, schien mir zu kompliziert.

@Focus09: Anzeige erstatten, wegen Beleidigung. Einfach nur damit der Kerl einen Brief kriegt und sich noch mehr ärgert.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. April 2010)

"Als ob der da hoch fährt..."

Ein etwa 12-jähriges Mädel spöttisch zu ihren Freundinnen, als ich sie kurz vor einem leichten Anstieg überholte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (8. April 2010)

Zwar kein Fußvolk aber passt auch

Hatte gerade ein tolle Begegnung mit:

*Einer Gans!*

Wollte den neuen Lenker und die Pedalen testen und bin dazu eine kleine Runde durch den Wald vor meiner Haustür auf einem breiten Weg gefahren.

Da sehe ich am Wegrand zwei Gänse da ich sie nicht erschrecken will werde ich langsamer und fahre im großen Bogen vorbei. Da startet die eine Gans plötzlich, fliegt voll gegen mich und kackt mir auf den Arm 

Sowas kann auch echt nur mir passieren 

Evtl. wollte sie ihr Nest verteidigen doch ich hab ja werder was gemacht noch sie bedroht


----------



## scary.master (8. April 2010)

no comment


----------



## PhatBiker (8. April 2010)

sei froh das die ganz nur Dein Arm getroffen hat . . .


----------



## Beorn (8. April 2010)

Gänse können auch aggressiv sein!

Auf jeden Fall etwas, was man sich merkt!

Mir hat in Glasgow eine Taube auf den Arm gekackt. Ich wunder mich immer, dass das nicht öfters passiert, bei so viel Flugbetrieb in Städten.


----------



## Targut (8. April 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Zwar kein Fußvolk aber passt auch
> 
> Hatte gerade ein tolle Begegnung mit:
> 
> ...


Und wie gehts der Gans?


----------



## Focus09 (8. April 2010)

Die ist auf dem Feld geladet - aber sie hat ja angefangen 

Die Jacke ist gewaschen und alles wieder ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (8. April 2010)

klingt lustiger als es für dich war ?


----------



## AbsentMinded (8. April 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Da startet die eine Gans plötzlich, fliegt voll gegen mich und kackt mir auf den Arm
> 
> Sowas kann auch echt nur mir passieren



Weltklasse


----------



## BikeTiefling (9. April 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> fliegt voll gegen mich und kackt mir auf den Arm



 bester Post seit langem


----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. April 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Zwar kein Fußvolk aber passt auch
> 
> Hatte gerade ein tolle Begegnung mit:
> 
> ...



  Und? Wie war die Konsistenz, die Farbe? 

Das lässt Rückschlüsse auf den Gesundheitszustand der Gans zu.

Ach ja: 
Einer meiner Bike-Kumpels, als ihn eine Fliege traf: 
"Verdammt, ich hab ne Amsel im Auge"


----------



## iceCalt (9. April 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Und? Wie war die Konsistenz, die Farbe?
> 
> Das lässt Rückschlüsse auf den Gesundheitszustand der Gans zu.
> 
> ...



Insekten sind akut des Suizid ausgeliefert.

Wenn Bienen zielgenau sich dem Gesicht nähern und Schmetterlinge sich in deinen Weg bahnen, hat die Natur ihre kleinen Helferlein ausgesät, um uns Biker von der Natur fernzuhalten :I


----------



## Kevin N (9. April 2010)

Heute war ich mal zu Fuß unterwegs.

Ein Radfahrer fuhr langsam an mir vorbei und grüßte mich.

Ich sagte zu ihm: Viel Spaß beim Radfahren!

Ihr hättet mal sehen sollen, wie irritiert er aussah


----------



## cessy08 (9. April 2010)

Moin,

fiese Tiere als Wegelagerer, welche arme, hart schuftende MTB`ler belästigen?

Da hab ich doch letztens mal was gesehen,  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4V95vAWWYo&feature=related"]YouTube- EXKLUSIV!!! GraubÃ¼nden SteinbÃ¶cke Bergsommer[/nomedia]


----------



## Stinky_6 (9. April 2010)

uns hat mal so ne alte frau zugeschaut:" Huiuiui, fliiegende Fahrraäder."


----------



## Schildbürger (9. April 2010)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Insekten sind akut des Suizid ausgeliefert.
> 
> Wenn Bienen zielgenau sich dem Gesicht nähern und Schmetterlinge sich in deinen Weg bahnen, hat die Natur ihre kleinen Helferlein ausgesät, um uns Biker von der Natur fernzuhalten :I



Da weis man doch wozu ein Helm gut ist. 






Da sollte man sich als Radfahrer in acht nehmen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. April 2010)

Fällt eher unter "Kuriositäten", aber war auch irgendwie merkwürdig. Ich war gestern Abend mal meine Cree-Sense V8 ausführen gewesen und fahr auf dem Rückweg wieder auf den Autobahnzubringer zu (Abfahrt, 2x Auffahrt, der Radweg geht eben genau da lang). Ich bin noch locker 20m weg, gar nichtmal schnell (bergauf, vielleicht 20km/h) und sehe da schon ein Auto von der Autobahn kommen - welches plötzlich anhält und wartet, bis ich die Straße überquert habe...   

Ich mein, da war noch locker Zeit gewesen, daß der/die weiterfahren hätte können. Wahrscheinlich war der/die von meiner Lampe so geblendet gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. April 2010)

Der dachte warscheinlich, du wärest ein Extraterrestrischer gewesen, so wie die Lampe einen anguckt kann man da schon angst kriegen...


----------



## darkJST (10. April 2010)

cessy08 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fiese Tiere als Wegelagerer, welche arme, hart schuftende MTB`ler belästigen?
> 
> ...



Gibts da ne Übersetzung für?


----------



## Targut (10. April 2010)

Ich fuhr heute zu dem Eingang einer Tankstelle an den Autos und Zapfsäulen vorbei rief mir ein Typ lachend zu :
"Was willst du denn hier tanken?
Antwort : " Essen" 
Leicht verblüfft:
"Ah ja Essen" und wieder in sein Auto eingestiegen...


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (10. April 2010)

Im kleinwalsertal in Sommerferien:

Wir schieben einen Wanderweg hoch, recht steil

Wanderer: "da kommt ihr unmöglich rauf, dreht besser um"

egal weiterschieben, war recht steil hab irgendwo nochn bild

unterwegs kommen uns noch 7-8 weitere wanderer entgegen

einer davon: "was...ihr seids scho so weit komma"

dann nach 2 1/2 stunden fahrrad den Berg hochtragen dann erleichterung, der geilste trail den man sich vorstellen kann, unterwegs immer wieder verwirrte blicke 

gruß


----------



## Snap4x (11. April 2010)

Edit: Hab den Raab-Thread erst später entdeckt.


----------



## scary.master (11. April 2010)

da wär ich auch gerne mitgefahren...
aber irgendwie unfair die beiden auf sowas loszulassen mit 0 fahrtechnick


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (11. April 2010)

haha ich hab gestern sooo gelacht bei schlag den raab 

aber das der typ da denen auch ned angeboten hat den sattel runterzumachen, ich denk dadran lags irgendwie


----------



## mät__ (12. April 2010)

Freeride-Adri94 schrieb:


> haha ich hab gestern sooo gelacht bei schlag den raab
> 
> aber das der typ da denen auch ned angeboten hat den sattel runterzumachen, ich denk dadran lags irgendwie



Kurz zur Info: Andrè Wagenkneckt ("der typ da") wurde von PRO7 angewiesen, dass er keinerlei Tipps geben darf. 
Mehr dazu hier


----------



## Beorn (12. April 2010)

Ich war gestern von der Alb runter nach Pfullingen unterwegs und da hat eine Frau ihren kleinen Cäsar extra hochgenommen, hab noch gemeint, dass ich schon auch immer langsam mach, sie meinte nur, aber auch wenn der Kleine bei langsam ins Rad rennt fall ich hin.

So nett kanns gehn, auf einem Trail im 2-Meter-Regel-Bundesland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (12. April 2010)

Denn merkt man doch gar nicht wenn er ins Rad läuft, da denkt man eher  "man, was für eine fluffige weiche Wurzel" .


----------



## Beorn (12. April 2010)

Weiß nicht, ob man die bemerkt. Mein Bruder hat mal einen übersprungen, sind ja nicht so hoch. Ich denke der hatte Glück, ich kann weder so nen guten Bunny, noch hab ich so schnelle Reaktionen.
Ich fands nur süße Abwechslung zum sonstigen Gemaule, weil ich voll in die Sonntagabend-Gassi-Zeit reingerauscht bin.


----------



## macmaegges (12. April 2010)

Am Wochenende beim Drop Bauen im Feld.

Fussgänger/Wanderer oder Bauer fragte ob ich einen Selbstmordapsprung bauen würde.

Mir war erst nich klar warum er das fragte, nachdem ich ihn aber gefragt habe, ob er der erste sein möchte der drüber hüpft, meinte er nur, dass ihm die Landung zu Steinig und zu uneben wäre.

Die Landung wurde natürlich noch bearbeitet und von Steinen und jeglichem Geröll befreit.

Komisches Fussvolk


----------



## Quator94 (13. April 2010)

Heute vor einem Sky Geschäft. Habe mein Cube an einem Fahrradständer angeschlossen, direkt daneben stand so eine Packetstation.

Nervige Frau: Ist das ihr Fahrrad?
Ich: Ja.
Nervige Frau: Das steht aber ganz schön im Weg!
Ich: Aha, und jetzt?
Nervige Frau: Jetzt stellen sie es weg !!!
Ich: Ok, ich hole mir nur noch schnell was raus.

Als ich 5 Minuten später wieder rauskam war sie weg...


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. April 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Einer meiner Bike-Kumpels, als ihn eine Fliege traf: "Verdammt, ich hab ne Amsel im Auge"


 
Meiner Freundin ist letzten Freitag eine ins Vorderrad geknallt. Amsel und Bremsleitung futsch.


----------



## OHS-core (14. April 2010)

Wär mit Stahlflex nich passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. April 2010)

Das wär doch ne Marktlücke. Amselabweisende Bremsleitungen aus Edelstahl, geschliffen, scharf...  

Ich hatte zum Glück bisher noch keinen "Feindkontakt", nur mal fast nen Hasen und nen Fuchs überfahren...


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2010)

Ein Kumpel is mal gegen ein Reh geknallt, aber das Vieh hats nicht wirklich gestört, war eh auf der Durchreise.


----------



## DumDum (15. April 2010)

Nachdem sich ein Hase letzte woche nicht entscheiden konnte ob er nach links oder rechts türmt, ist er mir mit ner halben rückwärts rolle gegen den Lenker gesprungen.
Sah echt lustig aus auch wenn ich angst hatte, das der mir in die speichen kommt. Aber ist ja nüscht passiert


----------



## scary.master (15. April 2010)

bin vor 2 jahren mal über die katze unserer nachbar drübergerollt, drecksvieh... bleibt immer wenn jemand angefahren kommt egal ob auto oder fahrrad mitten auf der straße sitzen und diesmal wollt ich einfach wissen wann sie türmt, sie is zu spät losgerannt hab se dann nurnoch untem vorderrad und seitlich vom hinterrad wegfliegen sehen... seitdem hab ich se nie wieder auf ner straße sitzen sehen...

und um n bischen ontopic zu bleiben, ne geschichte von diesem winter,
bin bei uns die vielbefahrene schlittenpiste runter, nur hab ich schlitten gegen bike getauscht.
musste mir dann unten angekommen anhören das ein fahrrad eig. für den sommer gedacht ist usw... als ich dann aber noch die kleine schlittenschanze bei der abfahrt mitgenommen habe warn se alle still und hab blöd geschaut 

ist aber wirklich ne erfahrung wert, wenn wirklich beide räder so gut wie 0 gripp haben und man zum lenken das rad 80° einschlagen muss


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2010)

Du Held. Viecher überfahren und eine viel befahrene Schlittenpiste runterrasen ist ja soooooo kuhl. Kannst überhaupt keinem damit schaden, wenn du in in irgendwen reinbretterst .

btw: Bin Tierliebhaber, son Scheiss würde ich niemals tun!!!


----------



## cessy08 (15. April 2010)

darkJST schrieb:


> Gibts da ne Übersetzung für?




Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren, hier nochmals mit Untertitel, .


----------



## scary.master (15. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Du Held. Viecher überfahren und eine viel befahrene Schlittenpiste runterrasen ist ja soooooo kuhl. Kannst überhaupt keinem damit schaden, wenn du in in irgendwen reinbretterst .
> 
> btw: Bin Tierliebhaber, son Scheiss würde ich niemals tun!!!



1. bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige der schlittenpisten runterfährt, und viel befahren war die wirklich nicht, da hätt ich zu viel angst um mein bike
2. ich bin nicht direkt auf sie zugesteuert, auch wenns vlt oben anders klingt. bin seitlich an ihr vorbeigefahren und sie blöderweiße in die selbe richtung ausgewichen


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> 1. bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige der schlittenpisten runterfährt,* und viel befahren war die wirklich nicht*, da hätt ich zu viel angst um mein bike
> 2. ich bin nicht direkt auf sie zugesteuert, auch wenns vlt oben anders klingt. bin seitlich an ihr vorbeigefahren und sie blöderweiße in die selbe richtung ausgewichen





scary.master schrieb:


> bin bei uns die *-> -> -> -> vielbefahrene <- <- <- <-* schlittenpiste runter, nur hab ich schlitten gegen bike getauscht.



1. Ah ja. Dass andere das machen, macht dich natürlich zum Engelchen. Dir wachsen doch bestimmt schon Flügel aus dem Arsch.

2. Trotzdem Blödsinn, sowas muss man einkalkulieren!!!


----------



## scary.master (15. April 2010)

es gibt da nen kleinen unterschied zwischen, viele an der strecke und viele auf der strecke !


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2010)

Wo steht denn bitte, dass viele an der Strecke standen? Ich sehe da 





> viel befahren


. Brauchst dich gar nicht rauszureden. Verkackt, asoziales Verhalten. Fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (15. April 2010)

scary.master : 0  / Müs Lee : 1


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2010)

kein lustiger oder großer Spruch.....einfach, was amüsantes:
heut an 'nem gut besuchten Eck vorbeigefahren.
Kurz vor dem Ende "Geräusche" am Hinterrad.....
Vermutung: Blätter irgendwo angesammelt..., also angehalten, nachgeschaut.
Leider stellte sich heraus: Ein Loch!

Ein älteres Pärchen (geschätzte 80) stand am Straßenrand, sehr interessiert, beide Hände auf die Hüften gestützt: "Plattfuß, was?"

Da ich tubeless fahre, drückte ich paar Sek. den Zeigefinger drauf....dichtete NICHT.
OK: Rad nach unten drehen, belasten.

Milch drang raus, lief unter dem Mantel hervor...

Das Pärchen rückte näher, sagte kein Wort.

Ich belastete  auf den Sattel, Luftaustritt stoppte.

Der Alte:"Was ist das denn?? Und lachte: hahaha"

Ich sagte nur: "Über etwas, das blutet, macht man keine Witze!" (sarkastisch natürlich).

Paar sek. später war der Riß (ca. 5mm lang) abgedichtet, ich streichelte über den Mantel und sagte: "So, nun ist's geheilt".
Von den Alten kein Wort und ich fuhr weiter.....hehehhe

siehe hier, leider nur Handyfoto:


----------



## OHS-core (15. April 2010)

Lange nich geputzt, dein Bike  Die Staubschicht is bestimmt nich von einem Tag 

Neuer Mantel wird auch fällig ....hihi.....


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2010)

....hehe, wird viel fällig demnächst....aber putzen???....nene, da fahr ich lieber im Regen^^


----------



## Outliner (18. April 2010)

eben in der innenstadt:stehen vier basecap-schiefschirmträger mitten auf dem radweg,sehen mich eindeutig kommen,aber ignorieren mich völlig...
ich halte voll drauf zu und bereite mich auf den einschlag vor...
drei meter vorher stieben sie auseinander:"boah,voll schmerzfrei der typ!"


----------



## leeresblatt (18. April 2010)

1:0 für Outliner


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. April 2010)

Tja, manche sind halt einfach zu cool für diese Welt...  


Gestern haben sich so zwei Tussen (maximal 16 Jahre alt) drüber echauffiert, weil ich dreisterweise mal die Klingel (Rose Charlie, die wirkt immer ) benutzt hatte. Naja, alternativ hätte ich sie ja auch über den Haufen fahren können. Weiber...


----------



## Büüche (18. April 2010)

Outliner schrieb:


> eben in der innenstadt:stehen vier basecap-schiefschirmträger mitten auf dem radweg,sehen mich eindeutig kommen,aber ignorieren mich völlig...
> ich halte voll drauf zu und bereite mich auf den einschlag vor...
> drei meter vorher stieben sie auseinander:"boah,voll schmerzfrei der typ!"



Was, die hatten kein Handy mit Dreckmusik aus völlig gequältem Lautsprecher an gehabt?


----------



## Outliner (18. April 2010)

nö,ausnahmweise nicht.
ich hatte zwar die finger an der bremse,aber dieses absichtliche behindern fällt mir speziell bei diesen gefährlichen gangstern mit viel zu grossen hosen auf.mal ordentlich den hintern versohlen,bis der so anschwillt das die buchsen passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. April 2010)

Ich hab heute nen Radfahrer mit extremer Fauleritis getroffen. Der hat sich einfach von nem Rollerfahrer ziehen lassen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2010)

Danke für die Signatur


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2010)

VOn gestern Abend:
Ich drifte durch den Außenrand einer kurve, fahre ein stück weiter und drehe um.
Plötzlich kommt von der Seite aus dem Mund eines Rentners: "Ey ich geb dir gleich ein Besen, dann kannst du die Straße fegen."
Darauf ich nur: "Gib her! Mach ich!"
Er, ganz überrascht von meiner Antwort: "Ach hau einfach ab, du Verrückter!"

Wo man sich fragt:
1. Das ist doch garnicht seine Straße!
2. Ich schmeiße den Sand aus der Kurve raus, nicht mitten auf die Straße(Gesetze der Physik)!
3. Warum sollte man eine von den Sandkörnern befreien, die durch die staubwolke auf mehr als 100m² verteilt sind und die jedes Auto da gleich wieder hinträgt?

EDIT sagt: 2:0 für Outliner


----------



## khaos (18. April 2010)

"Wie kann man denn ein Fahrrad so dreckig machen?" (älterer Wanderer)
Dabei sah das schon wesentlich schlimmer aus.


----------



## Sladi (18. April 2010)

"Des gehd oadendlich eine.  "
"Na servas, wos füa Hockn."
In der steilen Eisernenhandgasse.


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

kein Fußvolk aber heute einfach genial: Tour auf der Spitze unseres Gebirges gemacht, sind an einer hütte vorbei gekommen. da steht ein nicht waldtauglicher alter golf und ein rentner-ehepaar nimmt klappstühle ausm kofferraum und setzen sich da an den hauptweg  

ich musste spontan lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (18. April 2010)

Ich hab hier mal live Miterlebt wie einer mit einem Stadtrad eine fliegende (!!) Taube überfahren hat. Hatte halt Pech der Vogel.

Als wir gestern am Trail einen kleinen Sprung gebaut ham hatte ich auch mit blöden Sprüchen von den Wanderern gerechnet - aber nix, nur nette Gespräche. Und ja; der Wald gehört "uns", sprich den Eltern vom Kumpel - also war die Geschichte legal. Lustigerweise ist eine Gruppe Radfahrer entgegen gekommen als wir gerade mitm Sprung fertig waren. Die ham erst mal blöd geguckt, dann noch ein bisschen erzählt wo sie gerade waren und so. Sind natürlich vom Berg gekommen und dabei geradewegs durch den Wald vom Kumpel - wo der Vater gerade am Holzarbeiten war. Später am Abend hat der dann erzählt dass er ne Gruppe Radler gesehen hat, die aber Reißaus genommen haben als er grüßen wollte, mit der Motorsäge in der Hand 

mfg


----------



## BruciesCardio (18. April 2010)

"Ist das der 28te(!) Gang" 
oder
"Ist das der letzte Gang"


----------



## Jetpilot (18. April 2010)

> Später am Abend hat der dann erzählt dass er ne Gruppe Radler gesehen hat, die aber Reißaus genommen haben als er grüßen wollte, mit der Motorsäge in der Hand


----------



## Haferstroh (18. April 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> "Ist das der 28te(!) Gang"
> oder
> "Ist das der letzte Gang"



Ja und? Je mehr Gänge, desto besser das Fahrrad, gell? Das weiss man doch schon aus der Grundschule  Ein absolutes Profi-High-End Teamrad hat deswegen ja schon 2500 Gänge. Ein Glück für alle Racer, dass die UCI mittlerweile das offizielle Ganganzahl-Limit auf 3000 erhöht hat.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ja und? Je mehr Gänge, desto besser das Fahrrad, gell? Das weiss man doch schon aus der Grundschule  Ein absolutes Profi-High-End Teamrad hat deswegen ja schon 2500 Gänge. Ein Glück für alle Racer, dass die UCI mittlerweile das offizielle Ganganzahl-Limit auf 3000 erhöht hat.



Genau. Deshalb paaren ja auch immer mehr Fahrer ein G-Boxx2 Getriebe vorne mit ner Rohloff hinten. Man kann halt nie genug Gänge haben


----------



## Stinky_6 (19. April 2010)

Rentnerin: Kannst du net schelln??
Ich: Ich gib ihnen gleich a schelln!


Alter Mann: Was glotzt du so blöd?
Kumpel: Dei Mudder!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Ganz toll. Das steigert das Ansehen der Radler ungemein.


----------



## jojogte (19. April 2010)

Stinky_6 schrieb:


> Rentnerin: Kannst du net schelln??
> Ich: Ich gib ihnen gleich a schelln!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fremdschäme mich gerade etwas...


----------



## Jetpilot (19. April 2010)

Ich kach mich tot. NICHT


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2010)

Sich tot Kacken tut auch weh, denke ich

Ansonsten: 10 Schläge mit der Fahrradkette aufs nackte Geschlechtsteil für so ein Verhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (19. April 2010)

Hallöle,
geht es eigentlich nur mir so, oder haben andere auch Verständnisprobleme mit manchen Beiträgen?

Mal so als Beispiel:


Bloemfontein schrieb:


> VOn gestern Abend:
> ich drigte durch den ausrand einer kurve...


oder




Sladi schrieb:


> "Des gehd oadendlich eine.  "
> "Na servas, wos füa Hockn."
> In der steilen Eiserne-Hand-Gasse.


 
Bei diesem Beitrag verschließt sich mir der Sinn leider völlig. 

Ich will sicherlich nicht pedantisch erscheinen, mache selbst genug Fehler, aber so manchem Teilnehmer möchte ich doch die Benutzung einer Rechtschreibprüfung sehr an's Herz legen. Es würde zumindest das lesen deutlich vereinfachen.

Na ja, wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur zu alt.

Schöne Grüße,
Friecke
P.S. 3:0 für Outliner


----------



## scary.master (19. April 2010)

der beitrag von Sladi is im dialekt geschrieben, deswegen die Verständnisprobleme


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. April 2010)

Stinky_6 schrieb:


> Rentnerin: Kannst du net schelln??
> Ich: Ich gib ihnen gleich a schelln!
> 
> 
> ...



Unterste Schublade...


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2010)

der von Bloemfontein auch.


----------



## Büüche (19. April 2010)

Stinky_6 schrieb:


> Rentnerin: Kannst du net schelln??
> Ich: Ich gib ihnen gleich a schelln!
> 
> 
> ...



Lasst bitte das Biken sein und stellt euch an den Bahnhof zu den anderen ***********n. Danke.


----------



## homerjay (19. April 2010)

Stinky_6 schrieb:


> Rentnerin: Kannst du net schelln??
> Ich: Ich gib ihnen gleich a schelln!
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr seid ja mal 2 gaaaanz tolle Typen.


----------



## Beorn (19. April 2010)

Einfach klasse Aktionen, was hier manche auch noch öffentlich verbreiten!

Kommt mal aus eurer Pubertät raus, wenigstens halbwegs!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Ich denke, dass man solche Leute bedenkenlos als hirn- und manierlose Trottel bezeichnen kann...


----------



## N48 (19. April 2010)

Nur weil man ein Stinky fährt muss man nicht stänkern. Glaub ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (19. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> 1:0 für Outliner





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 2:0 für Outliner





Friecke schrieb:


> 3:0 für Outliner


ich bin schon ganz schamrosa.


----------



## Cannondalefan (19. April 2010)

Es gibt definitif eine Sache, die noch schlimmer ist als assoziales ********* zu sein, nämlich darauf auch noch stolz zu sein.
Leider ist das heutzutage immer verbreiteter.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. April 2010)

Heute mal keine lustigen Sprüche vom Fußvolk, aber mit den Insekten würde ich gerne mal reden bzw ein Flugverbot unter 2m Höhe erteilen... 

Echt der Hammer, was mir heute so alles gegen Oberkörper, Handschuhe und Gesicht geknallt ist. Und dann noch 2x Oberlippe & 2x beide Lippen bei etwa 30 km/h und Gegenwind... *aua*


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Dafür gibts Fullface + Goggle, Brustpanzer, Knie-, Schienbein- und Armprotektoren, Handschuhe mit Hartplastikprotektoren, dann können dir die pöhsen Fiecher gar nix mehr .


----------



## khaos (19. April 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Heute mal keine lustigen Sprüche vom Fußvolk, aber mit den Insekten würde ich gerne mal reden bzw ein Flugverbot unter 2m Höhe erteilen...
> 
> Echt der Hammer, was mir heute so alles gegen Oberkörper, Handschuhe und Gesicht geknallt ist. Und dann noch 2x Oberlippe & 2x beide Lippen bei etwa 30 km/h und Gegenwind... *aua*



Das kannste Laut sagen. War heute mitm Motorrad unterwegs. Was ich da alles am Helm hatte^^ Muss Versammlung von irgendeiner ISS (Insekten-Selbstmord-Sekte) gewesen sein


----------



## scary.master (19. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dafür gibts Fullface + Goggle, Brustpanzer, Knie-, Schienbein- und Armprotektoren, Handschuhe mit Hartplastikprotektoren, dann können dir die pöhsen Fiecher gar nix mehr .



bis sich dann ma ein insekt (am besten noch mit stachel) im helm verfängt und dann munter seine runden im kinnbügel dreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (19. April 2010)

Insekten unterm Helm ist nicht lustig! Beim Paddeln, WW, mit einem Fullcut (also mit über die Ohren) hatte ich eine Wespe drunter und keine Chance so ohne weiteres zu stoppen und den Helm abzunehmen (geht auf WW nicht so leicht wie meist mim Bike).

Merke: Wespenstich im Ohrläppchen tut höllisch weh!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2010)

Wie hast du die da reinbekommen? Die Dinger haben ja nun nicht sooo viele und sooo große Löcher.


----------



## Tobsterpro (19. April 2010)

Mein mit abstand coolster empfangener Spruch einer Dame (Ökotante), als ich einfach nur auf einem ca. 3m breiten Schotterweg in angepassten Tempo vorbeifuhr:

"Ihr seit doch alle auf nem Egotrip, ihr Monnntennnnbiker"....

So aus dem nichts schlägt es da einem schon vor lachen fast vom Rad...


----------



## Beorn (19. April 2010)

Die damaligen WW-Helme waren mit einem Gurtdämpfungssystem in einer Hartschale konstruiert (ähnlich etwas älterer Kletterhelme). Dabei war es Grundregel, dass der Helm (also die Hartschale) z.B. an der Stirn so weit überstehen soll, dass die Nase noch mitgeschützt wird (je nach Zinkengröße mehr oder weniger gut möglich). Daraus resultierte ein Spalt rings um das Gesicht, teilweise 2cm. Dazu noch ein Packen Pech und das Vieh passt rein, findet aber garantiert nicht mehr raus!


----------



## KainerM (19. April 2010)

Dafür brauchts keinen dichten Helm, ich hab das mit der ganz normalen XC-Schale geschafft, Biene hinter der Brille. Zwei Tage lang aufm Auge nix gesehen weil das Lid so dick war  Und das ganze damals drei Tage vor der Führerscheinprüfung (praktische Prüfung, natürlich).

mfg


----------



## Snap4x (19. April 2010)

Erst vorgestern. Ich und mein Kollege fahren so in einen Park mit unseren FR und DH ca. 15 km/h maximal 20. Da sagt so eine, schätze die war nicht mal 25, zu uns, das wir hier doch nicht auf der Tour de France seien.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. April 2010)

Und ?? Hast die Telefon Nummer bekommen ???? Oder gar nicht danach gefragt ??


----------



## Kevin N (19. April 2010)

Zwar nicht von Menschen, aber von Tieren  :

Aus einer Ferne von vll. 200m höre ich das Bellen eines Hundes.
50m vor dem Zaun angekommen, springt ein Eichhörnchen aus dem Gebüsch.
Nachdem man hier ja schon diverse, suicide gefährdete Tiere wahrnehmen konnte, hoffte ich schon, dass es mir nicht in die Speichen springt, als es 5m vor mir noch immer in genau meinem Weg stand.

2m vorher hüpfte es beiseite, und floh durch den Zaun ...



... und ja, der Hund saß dahinter.

Was passierte, weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## Snap4x (19. April 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Und ?? Hast die Telefon Nummer bekommen ???? Oder gar nicht danach gefragt ??



Nee, war mir zu dumm


----------



## poritz (19. April 2010)

dumm bummst gut , oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2010)

oh ok^^ hoffen wir dem hund ist nichts passiert


----------



## PhatBiker (19. April 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Nee, war mir zu dumm



Hab ich damals auch immer gesagt als ich mich nicht getraut hab . . .


----------



## Stinky_6 (19. April 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Unterste Schublade...


 

Ja ihr habt ja recht die sprüche warn eigentlich wirklich scheise


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Na, ob das jetzt ernst gemeint ist...


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2010)

schwanz einziehen männer


----------



## Nagah (19. April 2010)

.


----------



## Sladi (19. April 2010)

Friecke schrieb:


> Bei diesem Beitrag verschließt sich mir der Sinn leider völlig.



  Na wenns wirklich unverstaendlich ist, hier die Uebersetzung:
"Des gehd oadendlich eine.   "  -  "Das ist sicher anstrengend fuer die Muskeln."
"Na servas, wos füa Hockn."  "Das sieht sehr anstrengend aus."


----------



## tesa (20. April 2010)

Gestern. Ich sitze auf dem Geländer einer Fußgängerbrücke, mache grade Pause. Eine vorbeikommende Reiterin: 

"Schon gut, Prinz Eisenherz, das ist nur ein Radfahrer. Weißt du, das sind die Typen, die sich kein Pferd leisten können."


----------



## morph027 (20. April 2010)

Made my day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. April 2010)

Top!


----------



## Beorn (20. April 2010)

Ohje, wenn die ihren Gaul schon Prinz Eisenherz nennen muss...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. April 2010)

tesa schrieb:


> "Schon gut, Prinz Eisenherz, das ist nur ein Radfahrer. Weißt du, das sind die Typen, die sich kein Pferd leisten können."



OMG! Ich würde die eher mal zum Psycho-Onkel schicken...


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2010)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Wär mit Stahlflex nich passiert


 
Haben jetzt auch mit solche nachgerüstet


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ohje, wenn die ihren Gaul schon Prinz Eisenherz nennen muss...


 
Abends im Stall dann ihren wilden Hengst..


----------



## Beorn (20. April 2010)

Vielleicht heist sie Claudia? Wer weiß!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2010)

Leider dieses Jahr keine Tournee der besten Band der Welt.


----------



## Beorn (20. April 2010)

Leider leider!

Open Air in G'münd is scho so lang her!


----------



## tesa (20. April 2010)

bis auf den gaul war die aber top. der wäre ich gerne in den stall gefolgt


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2010)

Um ein Stündchen mit ihr zu reiten?


----------



## Snap4x (20. April 2010)

Wo wir grad bei Tieren sind...


----------



## DHK (20. April 2010)

so aehnlich ging es mir letztens auch. unser kleiner nachbar (so 7 / 8 jahre alt) kommt mit hund den weg bei uns langgerannt. ich wollt grad mitm bike los, hab dann noch warten wollen bis die beiden vorbei sind. hmm, rennt nicht einer links, der andere rechts von mir vorbei. den kleinen hats bei hingelegt und den hund hatte ich gefangen gehabt, weil sich die leine unter meinem vorderrad festgeklemmt hat.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. April 2010)

Tja, manche müssen es halt auf die harte Tour lernen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2010)

tesa schrieb:


> Gestern. Ich sitze auf dem Geländer einer Fußgängerbrücke, mache grade Pause. Eine vorbeikommende Reiterin:
> 
> "Schon gut, Prinz Eisenherz, das ist nur ein Radfahrer. Weißt du, das sind die Typen, die sich kein Pferd leisten können."



Und ich würde zu meinem Fahrrad flüstern: schon gut liebes Spicy, Zerstörer von Welten, das ist nur eine Reiterin, die ist zu faul, sich aus eigener Kraft zu bewegen.

Wo war gleich noch die Klapse? 
Die machts doch mit ihrem Gaul


----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2010)

ist das gleiche, wenn die kinder versuchen mit einem brett, das breiter ist als die tür dadurch zu kommen und es minutenlang nicht schaffen, bis man ihnen zeigt, dass man das brett auch längs durchtragen kann. Is kein Spaß, in der Grundschule hatten wir mal soeinen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. April 2010)

Das erinnert mich an das hier:  







Aber nun btt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2010)

Ich hab noch einen von gestern: Nachdem wir mit einer 22 Mann/Frau starken Gruppe unterwegs waren, haben wir es uns auf der Terasse einer Kneipe bequem gemacht um noch was zu trinken und ne Pizza zu essen, die Bikes haben wir alle an ner kleinen Mauer direkt an der Terasse angelehnt, sodass jeder der Vorbeiging erstmal 22 Freeride/Enduroboliden zu sehen bekam. Plötzlich kommen dann so zwei kiddies vorbei, so um die 13 und kommentieren: 
"Ey tausend Euro für son scheiß Fahrrad"
"Ja, das hat betimmt mindestens 2000 Gänge"
"Genau, 1000 Euro - 2000 Gänge, 2000 euro - 4000 Gänge, alles klar?"
Gucken fasziniert: "Echt?" 
"Nee, verarscht!"
Drehen sich um und gehen


----------



## Schrommski (21. April 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Tieren sind...



Immerhin ein GT....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2010)

Am Wochenende in der Stadt bin ich auf ne rote Radwegsampel zu, bremse links und halt mich mit der rechten Hand an nem Verkehrsschild fest.
Neben mir eine Mutter mit Rad und Sohn auf dem Kindersitz. Bei der Aktion das Kind: "kuck mal Mami, so halten Männer an." War richtig putzig


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Fühlst du dich jetzt männlich?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich jetzt männlich?



Nicht männlicher als zuvor. Aber die Mutter war recht hübsch


----------



## MO_Thor (21. April 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Und ich würde zu meinem Fahrrad flüstern: schon gut liebes *Spicy, Zerstörer von Welten*, das ist nur eine Reiterin, die ist zu faul, sich aus eigener Kraft zu bewegen.


Spicy....Spice.....das Spice muss fließen.
Wer das Spicy beherrscht, beherrscht auch das Universum.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2010)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Spicy....Spice.....das Spice muss fließen.
> Wer das Spicy beherrscht, beherrscht auch das Universum.



Naja, so wie ich manchmal unterwegs bin, beherrscht das Ding eher mich. Abgeworfen hats mich aber zum Glück no net.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt. Nicht das in Augburg plötzlich Würmer auftauchen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt. Nicht das in Augburg plötzlich Würmer auftauchen



Dann wär hier wenigstens mal was los *g*
Selbst das Fußvolk hält die Klappe, ansonsten würd ich hier öfter posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Jaja, das liebe Fußvolk . Hier werde ich immer wieder von Halbstarken, Mädels wie Jungs, blöd angemacht, wenn ich mit Fullface und manchmal auch mit Protektoren auf dem Weg zum Haustrail oder zurück bin. Da fallen immer wieder solche Blödheiten wie "Gängster", über "Biste jetzt cool oder was???", "Robocop", "Haste deinen Motorradführerschein nicht gepackt?" bis hin zu "Mann, sieht das bekloppt aus!". Ich meine, was ist denn nur los mit diesen Idioten? Neid, Gruppenzwang oder einfach nur Dummheit und Profilierungszwang? Ich persönlich tippe auf letztere Kombi, auch wenn ich so ein Verhalten überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich in einer Kleinstadt und gut der Hälfte der Bewohner haben einen Migrationshintergrund, aber es sind nicht nur die, die solche vertrottelten Sprüche vom Stapel lassen. Meistens fahre ich einfach weiter und ignoriere sie, aber auf Dauer geht mir das ganz schön auf den Sack und es kommt hin und ich biete hin und wieder verbal Paroli, wenn es mir zu blöd wird. Seit ich in ein Gymnasium im eher ländlichen Bereich gehe, fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass die Städter (und sei die Stadt noch so klein, <10000 Einwohner) die Klappe ziemlich weit aufreissen und provozieren müssen, die ländlichen Bewoner aber sehr viel freundlicher und zuvorkommender sind. Die blicken eher verwundert oder freundlich, aber lassen fast nie irgendwelche Blödheiten vom Stapel. Könnte ich doch nur aus dieser Gegend hier raus, ich fange an, sie zu hassen -.- Dazu kommt, dass ich direkt hinter einem Fußballfeld wohne, was diese Ignoranten magisch anzieht und die Menge an Sprüchen nicht gerade mindert. Leider gehe ich noch zur Schule, so dass sich das höchstwahrscheinlich so schnell nicht erledigt...

Wer hat diesbezüglich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Mach mir keine Angst Ich will in Luxemburg studieren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jaja, das liebe Fußvolk . Hier werde ich immer wieder von Halbstarken, Mädels wie Jungs, blöd angemacht, wenn ich mit Fullface und manchmal auch mit Protektoren auf dem Weg zum Haustrail oder zurück bin. Da fallen immer wieder solche Blödheiten wie "Gängster", über "Biste jetzt cool oder was???", "Robocop", "Haste deinen Motorradführerschein nicht gepackt?" bis hin zu "Mann, sieht das bekloppt aus!". Ich meine, was ist denn nur los mit diesen Idioten? Neid, Gruppenzwang oder einfach nur Dummheit und Profilierungszwang? Ich persönlich tippe auf letztere Kombi, auch wenn ich so ein Verhalten überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich in einer Kleinstadt und gut der Hälfte der Bewohner haben einen Migrationshintergrund, aber es sind nicht nur die, die solche vertrottelten Sprüche vom Stapel lassen. Meistens fahre ich einfach weiter und ignoriere sie, aber auf Dauer geht mir das ganz schön auf den Sack und es kommt hin und ich biete hin und wieder verbal Paroli, wenn es mir zu blöd wird. Seit ich in ein Gymnasium im eher ländlichen Bereich gehe, fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass die Städter (und sei sie noch so klein, <10000 Einwohner) die Klappe ziemlich weit aufreissen und provozieren müssen, die ländlichen Bewoner aber sehr viel freindlicher und zuvorkommender sind. Die blicken eher verwundert oder freundlich, aber lassen fast nie irgendwelche Blödheiten vom Stapel. Könnte ich doch nur aus dieser Gegend hier raus, ich fange an, sie zu hassen -.- Dazu kommt, dass ich direkt hinter einem Fußballfeld wohne, was diese Ignoranten magisch anzieht und die Menge an Sprüchen nicht gerade mindert. Leider gehe ich noch zur Schule, so dass sich das höchstwahrscheinlich so schnell nicht erledigt...
> 
> Wer hat diesbezüglich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Mei ist ganz normal. Ich bekomme von den Türken immer nur Formel1-Auto Geräusche zu hören, die sie imitieren wenn ich vorbei fahre. Aber diese Leute müssen einfach irgendeinen Scheiss ablassen. Keine Zukunft, keine Bildung, kein Selbstbewusstsein.
Ich reg mich schon lange nimmer drüber auf.

Die freundlichen Menschen im Gebirge sind da richtiger Balsam für die Seele. In der Stadt ist man halt doch recht anonym und auch nur selten auf seine Mitmenschen angewisen. Da lässt es sich leichter ********* sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

@ Shadow: Ich kann dir sagen: Lass das mal sein. MTB-Fahren ist, solange es kein CC ist (alles drüber wird nur dumm angeschaut und drüber gemeckert), eher ungern gesehen. Es gibt nicht viele Bikeclubs und in den meisten davon sind fast nur verkniffene Rennradler oder CC-fahrende Rennradler mit Finger im Arsch vertreten. Einige wenige Freerider, Enduristen und DHler treffen sich immer wieder im kleinen Kreis, aber so richtig groß wird das hier niemals, da sich Leute und Gemeinde nicht sonderlich über die "Traktorreifen" im Wald freuen. Man kann zwar auf allen Wegen fahren, aber wehe, es ist mal ein Wanderer oder Nordic Walker drauf. Platz machen? Eher widerwillig, aber es wird getan. Grüßen? Naja. Mal ein Lächeln aufsetzen und einfach nur scheissfreundlich mit diesen ganzen Ärschen sein? Schwer. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, wenn ich irgendwann mal nach Österreich auswandern kann. Dort gibts noch nette Leute . Ausserdem ist die hiesige Uni  mehr als mittelmäßig. Neid und Missgunst sind hier in den Städten sehr verbreitet und werden offen ausgelebt. Ausserdem sollte dein Rad, und sei es noch so alt und klapprig, IMMER angeschlossen und in Sichtweite sein!!! Das ist schneller weg als man kucken kann und wenn der Dieb es nicht mitgehen lassen kann, so wird es einfach zerstört.

@ neo: Tja, vielleicht "gewöhne" ich mich auch irgendwann dran. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aber keine Lust drauf. Lieber verschwinde ich gleich ganz aus dem Land.

Wobei die älteren Menschen viiiieeel freundlicher sind als die jüngeren. Letztere pöbeln gerne, machen selten Platz, lassen die Hunde auf mich los etc. pp. Kleine Anmerkung der Red.: Ich bin selbst 17 und finde dieses Benehmen mehr als asozial und kann es absolut nicht nachvollziehen.



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Keine Zukunft, keine Bildung, kein Selbstbewusstsein.



Traurig, aber absolut korrekt. Ausserdem haben die nur in Gruppen über 5 Mann/Frauen die zwei Eier, die es benötigt, um solche Dummheiten abzulassen.


----------



## Snap4x (21. April 2010)

Ich denke, das es meistens nur Neid ist. Mehr nicht. Ehrlich. Fahre ich mal mit den Real"Rad" meine Schwester, ist alles ganz normal. Fahr ich mit meinen DH... naja wisst ihr schon...


----------



## Kevin N (21. April 2010)

Anscheinend komme ich auch aus einem Gebiet voller Idioten, denen man so begegnet.

Heute fuhr an mir ein Auto vorbei mit 2 jungen Insassen, gekleidet wie richtig Gangster, zum Todlachen 

Erstmal fuhr das Auto für 50m neben mir, die Scheibe war auch schon unten.

Daraufhin sagte der Beifahrer: 
"Komm, wir geben dir Windschatten"
Dann überholte er, und bremste mich aus.
Auf einmal zog er dann mit vollgas davon.


Gibt es eigentlich nur noch halbstarke Idioten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Bunny Hop und ruf. Hinterher dann anzeigen wegen gefährlicher Nötigung.


----------



## jota (21. April 2010)

es gibt eben menschen die haben nicht nur ein brett vor dem kopf,die brauchen auch mal ordentlich einen schlag mit dem brett vor den schädel.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Leider rufen diese Menschen dann ihre 120 Brüder und 240 Kollegas und prügeln einen dann mit besagtem Brett grün und blau...


----------



## heifisch (21. April 2010)

Bin ich aber froh, dass ich in einem beschaulichen kleinen Städchen lebe. Sowas erleben wir hier kaum bis nie.


----------



## tesa (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jaja, das liebe Fußvolk . Hier werde ich immer wieder von Halbstarken, Mädels wie Jungs, blöd angemacht, wenn ich mit Fullface und manchmal auch mit Protektoren auf dem Weg zum Haustrail oder zurück bin. Da fallen immer wieder solche Blödheiten wie "Gängster", über "Biste jetzt cool oder was???", "Robocop", "Haste deinen Motorradführerschein nicht gepackt?" bis hin zu "Mann, sieht das bekloppt aus!". Ich meine, was ist denn nur los mit diesen Idioten? Neid, Gruppenzwang oder einfach nur Dummheit und Profilierungszwang? Ich persönlich tippe auf letztere Kombi, auch wenn ich so ein Verhalten überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich in einer Kleinstadt und gut der Hälfte der Bewohner haben einen Migrationshintergrund, aber es sind nicht nur die, die solche vertrottelten Sprüche vom Stapel lassen. Meistens fahre ich einfach weiter und ignoriere sie, aber auf Dauer geht mir das ganz schön auf den Sack und es kommt hin und ich biete hin und wieder verbal Paroli, wenn es mir zu blöd wird. Seit ich in ein Gymnasium im eher ländlichen Bereich gehe, fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass die Städter (und sei die Stadt noch so klein, <10000 Einwohner) die Klappe ziemlich weit aufreissen und provozieren müssen, die ländlichen Bewoner aber sehr viel freundlicher und zuvorkommender sind. Die blicken eher verwundert oder freundlich, aber lassen fast nie irgendwelche Blödheiten vom Stapel. Könnte ich doch nur aus dieser Gegend hier raus, ich fange an, sie zu hassen -.- Dazu kommt, dass ich direkt hinter einem Fußballfeld wohne, was diese Ignoranten magisch anzieht und die Menge an Sprüchen nicht gerade mindert. Leider gehe ich noch zur Schule, so dass sich das höchstwahrscheinlich so schnell nicht erledigt...
> 
> Wer hat diesbezüglich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Bei mir lief es umgekehrt: Vom Land in die Stadt. Ich bin froh, dass die Leute hier die Klappe aufreißen und blöde Sprüche kloppen. Das ist jedenfalls viel besser als die aufgesetzte Freundlichkeit und das Messer im Rücken auf dem Lande. Lieber direkt blöd angemacht werden als dauernd Dorfthema sein. Gegen blöde Sprüche kann man sich mit ein bisschen Humor verteidigen oder selbstironisch lachen, ländlicher Lästerei ist man hilflos ausgeliefert.


----------



## scary.master (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Leider rufen diese Menschen dann ihre 120 Brüder und 240 Kollegas und prügeln einen dann mit besagtem Brett grün und blau...



solln se doch kommen, ich glaub die protektoren sind härter 
auserdem hab ich auch freunde...
wenn nich gibts ja noch das IBC, da gibts dann halt mal ein kleines bikertreffen


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

@ tesa: Tja, ich war 5 Jahre lang in einem der hauptstädtischen Gymnasien und mit der Zeit habe ich es immer mehr gehasst. Die Mentalität vieler Leute ging mir einfach nur auf den Sack, Oberflächlichkeit und Angepasstheit war ein Muss und Städte sind Sammelbecken für diese Gängster und andere Trottel. Die ländlichen Regionen sind mir (bisher) wesentlich lieber. Die Menschen sind viel freundlicher und wissen wahre Freundschaft noch zu schätzen. Ich bin von Städtern und Pseudo-/Möchtegernstädtern zu oft enttäuscht und fallen gelassen worden, als dass ich noch was mit denen zu tun haben möchte.

Wenn sich das ländliche Gebiet mit der Zeit auch als für mich unpassend herausstellt, werde ich halt Eremit.


----------



## StollenbikerRs (21. April 2010)

Heute hat mich auch ein Türke angemacht (ich bin selber einer),weil er auf mein rufen nicht reagiert hat und kein Platz machen wollte.Da bin ich einfach an ihm vorbei und da meint er was das gerade sollte und das ich mich bei ihm entschuligen müsse.Ich dan zu ihm "halt die fresse weisst du wer mein Bruder ist" er dan "Nö" 
Dan ich wieder zu ihm Pitbull Ali (den Namen hab ich mir ausgedacht)
Er dan "Ey Kollege sorry war nicht so gemeint"


Also wenn die mit grosser Fresse kommen dan mit grosser kontern dan hauen die schon ab.


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2010)

ich wohne im 1000-seelendorf und fahre immer durche stadt (vllt 10.000). man wird teilweise schon komisch angeguckt aber was solls. sollen se doch. die gucken doch nur blöd und trauen sich an stellen wo wir runterfahren nichtmal zufuß runter. PUNKT.


lasst euch nicht ärgern


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. April 2010)

StollenbikerRs schrieb:


> Dan ich wieder zu ihm Pitbull Ali (den Namen hab ich mir ausgedacht)
> Er dan "Ey Kollege sorry war nicht so gemeint"



   GÖTTLICH! GRANDIOS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (21. April 2010)

Heute stand neben mir an der Ampel ein Auto mit zwei Prolls drin. Erst haben sie noch nen blöden Spruch gerobbt, weil ich nicht auf dem Radweg war, danach hat er mich nach dem Weg gefragt . Hab ihm dann natürlich gesagt, wo's langgeht und ihm angeboten, hinter mir her zu fahren. 
Und weil es mitten durch die Dortmunder Innenstadt ging, war ich auch noch schneller als er. Das hat mir sehr gut getan


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

@ Jens: Stimmt. Die meisten Kackbratzen haben noch keinen Wald von innen gesehen oder nur bei der Durchfahrt in ihrem 3er BMW...


----------



## Pastell (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Jens: Stimmt. Die meisten Kackbratzen haben noch keinen Wald von innen gesehen oder nur bei der Durchfahrt in ihrem 3er BMW...



Was aber nix dran ändert, das man in voller Montur abseits des Hangs eine scheiß Figur abgibt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Jup. Trotzdem würde es mir nicht in den Sinn kommen, das in irgendeiner Weise zu kommentieren und johlend einen Handschlag mit meinen Kompatrioten durchzuführen. Naja, Brot und Spiele für die geistig Minderbemittelten...


----------



## Sladi (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> ... "Robocop" ...


Sorry, aber


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Naja ok, schmunzeln musste ich bei diesem Spruch auch . Die restlichen waren leider eher zum Weinen.


----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2010)

Robocop finde ich auch eher witzig


----------



## Kevin N (21. April 2010)

Mal so gefragt:


Wie kommen eig. die CC Fahrer von euch, mit den Radsachen, bei der weibl. Bevölkerung an?

Also in meinem Alter (17) ist es ein sehr leidiges Thema. Von Achtung bis Gelächter


----------



## Outliner (21. April 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt:
> 
> 
> Wie kommen eig. die CC Fahrer von euch, mit den Radsachen, bei der weibl. Bevölkerung an?


ehrfurcht.entsetzen.angst.vor allem angst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty0911 (21. April 2010)

*lach* warum angst @Outliner 

man darf nur nicht alles zeigen 

also meine findet das gut das ich das mache....aber ich glaube nur das sie froh ist das ich weg bin ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Bei den Weibern kann man hier GAR nicht mit Rädern und/oder Lycradress punkten. Viele schauen ein wenig befremdlich, andere lassen dumme Sprüche los (siehe oben) oder beachten den Vorbeifahren nicht. Die schauen eher auf Auto, Portefeuille, Gesicht und Gemächt. Da ich weder Auto noch dickes Portefeuille besitze, versuche ich, das Fehlende durch das Rad zu kompensieren, was leider nicht klappt. Andernfalls könnte ich mich ja gar nicht vor denen retten, aber mei, solange die anderen beiden Attribute vorhanden sind, kann ich damit leben .


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt:
> 
> 
> Wie kommen eig. die CC Fahrer von euch, mit den Radsachen, bei der weibl. Bevölkerung an?
> ...


 
Meinst Du die mit Bierbauch und magentafarbenen Trikot oder sportliche, durchtrainierte Biker?
Und wieso CC-Fahrer?? Ich kenne viel Biker, die mit "engen" Radsachen biken. Ist einfach praktisch und unkompliziert.


----------



## scary.master (21. April 2010)

also ich muss sagen, wenn ich im sommer in bike klamotten (alerdings ehr freeride mäßig) auf meinem bike durch die city roll, schaun mir sehr viele nach, mit freundlichem gesicht


----------



## OHS-core (21. April 2010)

Ich hasse das enge Zeugs. Zumindest diese komischen Hosen. Trikots sind ja OK, kauf ich halt ne Nummer grösser, sind aber vom Material schön angenehm. Untenrum bevorzuge ich aber dann eher Bikeshorts oder schlicht ganz normale Hosen.

Von unfreundlichem Fussvolk  bekomm ich eigentlich wenig mit, die meisten sind freundlich, weil ich eigentlich immer rücksichtsvoll fahre und wenn mal so ein Pulk mit Leuten breit übern Weg vor mir läuft, fahr ich halt so lange langsam hinterher, bis die mich mitkriegen. Angemault wurde ich noch nie.
Nur 1mal, als ein Hundebesitzer meinte, dass ich auf dem Weg, wo ich gerade fuhr, nix verloren hätte, weil dies kein Radweg sei. (War es aber, ein gemischter Rad- und Fussweg).
Ich hab ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, aber auch darauf, dass er bitte sein freilaufendes Viech anleinen  solle, weil bei uns im gesamten Gemeindegebiet auf öffentlichen Wegen Leinenpflicht herrscht. Dies konterte er dann mit einem: "Das geht dich gar nix an, sieh zu, dass du Land gewinnst sonst lass ich den Hund auf dich los." Ich meinte nur, dass er das ruhig machen soll, dann kriegt der Hund nen Tritt auf die Schnauze, dass er in den Bach fliegt und der Halter ne Anzeige wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung. Dann bin ich weitergefahren. Den Typen hab ich danach noch ein paarmal getroffen, allerdings hat er mir immer schon von weitem Platz gemacht, dass ich durchfahren kann....hihi


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Naja ok, schmunzeln musste ich bei diesem Spruch auch . Die restlichen waren leider eher zum Weinen.



den mit dem führerschein fand ich eigentlich am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt:
> 
> 
> Wie kommen eig. die CC Fahrer von euch, mit den Radsachen, bei der weibl. Bevölkerung an?
> ...



Keine Ahnung, ich fahr auch CC mit den Cargoshorts. Das ist die große Kunst und überhol noch Rennradler. Was die Frauen davon halten, ist mir aber auch egal. Ich fahre nicht Rad, um den Weibern zu imponieren. Und wenn es denen taugt, sind die in vielen Fällen nix für mich.

Und ich wunder mich, dass ich Single bin  Ist wohl der Bart.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Ach was, Bart. Lass den bloß dran, der macht dich individuell. Allerdings solltest du nicht in eine Ziegenherde geraten, sonst hängt dir der Hirte noch ein Glöckchen um den Hals .

Nee, Spaß. Ich bin auch immer mit Shorts und Flatpedalen RR gefahren, was mir ein paar seltsame Blicke von anderen Rennradlern einhandelte ^^. Egal, ich kann dieses Lycrazeugs nicht ab und ich zieh das bestimmt nicht an, nur um anderen Leuten zu gefallen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Biken bringt bei den Mädels garnix. 
Meine Ex fand die Radklammotten (damals noch Vollblutracer) aber immer sexy (von wegen knackiger Arsch in der Engen Hose).

Inzwischen mag ich das Zeug garnicht mehr, ziehe es bei XC Trainingsrunden aber immernoch an, da einfach praktisch.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (21. April 2010)

Äh ja ich fahr Rennrad auch mit Shorts und Mtb-Klickpedalschuhen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2010)

ich und mein bike, wir sind eine einheit.
windschnittig und schnell.



die hose muss richtig eng sitzen, kann es nämlich nicht ab wenn ich immer das gefühl habe dass da was rutscht.
bei trikots kommen bei mir auch nur eng anliegende ins haus. diese semi-fit dinger finde ich zum ko...

liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass ich nur cc und marathon fahre.

mir isses ehrlich gesagt ********gal was andere über mich denken wenn ich mit dem bike unterwegs bin.


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2010)

wie k-star .... du auch hier?  

ich fahr in dicker platzangst hose ... mir taugts und damit ist gut ... diese engen klamotten mochte ich noch nie


----------



## fuzzball (21. April 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Robocop finde ich auch eher witzig



erinnert mich daran - herrlich 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLKOaFHDnaM"]YouTube- Abdul und Hank, Der Witz[/nomedia]


----------



## radastir (22. April 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt:
> 
> 
> Wie kommen eig. die CC Fahrer von euch, mit den Radsachen, bei der weibl. Bevölkerung an?



Na, als "Top Arsch" natürlich!


----------



## Kettenglied (22. April 2010)

StollenbikerRs schrieb:


> Heute hat mich auch ein Türke angemacht (ich bin selber einer),weil er auf mein rufen nicht reagiert hat und kein Platz machen wollte.Da bin ich einfach an ihm vorbei und da meint er was das gerade sollte und das ich mich bei ihm entschuligen müsse.Ich dan zu ihm "halt die fresse weisst du wer mein Bruder ist" er dan "Nö"
> Dan ich wieder zu ihm Pitbull Ali (den Namen hab ich mir ausgedacht)
> Er dan "Ey Kollege sorry war nicht so gemeint"
> 
> ...




Erinnert mich ein klein wenig an das hier :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_maQsfbsYA"]YouTube- Ich kenn dein Bruder[/nomedia]


----------



## frogmatic (22. April 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Und ich wunder mich, dass ich Single bin  Ist wohl der Bart.



Ja komisch, dabei bist du doch voll der Grinsekater:


​
Und wo ich dich gerade dran habe: lohnt denn ein Besuch in Augsburg?
Ich bin ab und an wochenends in der Nähe, und hatte das immer mal überlegt. Gibt es etwas, was besonders sehenswert ist?


Zu guter letzt von mir ein *Fußvolk*-Spruch:
neulich nach Rückkehr von der Runde mit etwas größerer Gruppe (8 IIRC) sind wir in der Innenstadt (Zone 30 usw.) etwas wirr durcheinander gefahren wg. verabschieden und so, da kam so einer, der wohl sein Hirn verpfändet hat um seinen dunken Schlitten zu finanzieren, von hinten:
"Ey könnt ihr mal in einer Reihe fahren, Schweine, Alder"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (22. April 2010)

Ich glaube, dass wir den Frauen insgeheim doch gefallen...

Opa auf dem Trail, ich vor dem Sprung: "NIIIIISCHT! DU FÄLLST JA NOCH!"
*sprung hat geklappt*
"HASTE ABER NOCHMAL GLÜCK JEHABT, JUNG!"
*grins*


Anderer Rentner an ner ähnlichen Stelle: Also früher haben wir dafür das Rad von Mutti genommen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. April 2010)

Quizfrage: Radweg, eine Familie mit nem kleinen Mädchen (ca. 4 Jahre alt) aufm Kinderrad. Wohin fährt das Mädchen, wenn man vorbei will?












Naaaa?












Richtig, immer in die verkehrte Richtung...  

Ich habs aber mit Humor genommen und die Kleine einfach umkurvt...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. April 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Und wo ich dich gerade dran habe: lohnt denn ein Besuch in Augsburg?
> Ich bin ab und an wochenends in der Nähe, und hatte das immer mal überlegt. Gibt es etwas, was besonders sehenswert ist?



Naja hmm wenn Du gerne Kirchen besichtigst haben wir einiges zu bieten 
Ansonsten gefällt mir das MAN Museum recht gut, unsere teilweise noch erhaltene Stadtmauer sowie die dazugehörigen Torbögen (ich wohne nur ein paar Meter vom Wertachbrucker Tor entfernt), unser wirklich schönes Rasthaus (Goldener Saal), die Fuggerei (älteste Sozialsiedlung Deutschlands).

Weiterhin liebe ich unseren botanischen Garten, vor allem den japanischen Teil und unsere Biergärten (Luginsland an der Stadtmauer ist besonders schön).

Ansonsten gibt es viele Museen (Maximilian, Römisches, Naturkunde, Handwerkermuseum). Die Uni finde ich nicht so ansehnlich, seit ich da nimmer bin ist sie aber hübscher geworden.

Dann noch das Mozarthaus, das interessiert mich nun aber nicht so.

Ich würd die Stadtmauer entlang spazieren, in nem Biergarten einkehren und mir die alten Gebäude und Torbögen anschauen sowie durch die Innenstadt flanieren oder in den botanischen Garten hocken, mach ich selber auch recht gerne.

Achja, nen Zoo haben wir auch.


----------



## Mudge (22. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bei den Weibern kann man hier GAR nicht mit Rädern und/oder Lycradress punkten. Viele schauen ein wenig befremdlich, andere lassen dumme Sprüche los (siehe oben) oder beachten den Vorbeifahren nicht. Die schauen eher auf Auto, Portefeuille, Gesicht und Gemächt. Da ich weder Auto noch dickes Portefeuille besitze, versuche ich, das Fehlende durch das Rad zu kompensieren, was leider nicht klappt. Andernfalls könnte ich mich ja gar nicht vor denen retten, aber mei, solange die anderen beiden Attribute vorhanden sind, kann ich damit leben .


 
_Geändert von Müs Lee (Gestern um 21:21 Uhr) _

_Was stand denn vorher da? _


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. April 2010)

Ein Schreibfehler .


----------



## Kevin N (22. April 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Meinst Du die mit Bierbauch und magentafarbenen Trikot oder sportliche, durchtrainierte Biker?
> Und wieso CC-Fahrer?? Ich kenne viel Biker, die mit "engen" Radsachen biken. Ist einfach praktisch und unkompliziert.



Schon die Sportlichen 
Fahre selbst nur noch mit engen Radklamotten.
Habe mich schon so sehr daran gewöhnt, dass ich mich in weiten Sachen auf dem Rad gar nicht mehr wohl fühle 


Gut, dann seht ihr das genauso 
Die, dies gut finden, sind weniger interessant, als die, die es nicht gut finden 

BTW: Natürlich macht man es für sich selbst und nicht um andere zu imponieren.


----------



## macmaegges (22. April 2010)

die Tage hatte ich einen Platten Reifen und da es noch knapp 2 km zum Radladen waren, bin ich mit meinem Bike in die Strassenbahn eingestiegen.

Ich saß da so  und es stieg eine Ältere Dame Schätzungsweise die Oma, mit ihrem Enkel "Kevin" rein.  Als die Bahn weiterfuhr sagte sie zu "Kevin" er solle sich auf diesen Platz dort setzen und zeigt mit ihrem Finger darauf. Was dazu führte, das ihre Handtasche mit voller Wucht gegen meine Felge knallte.
Nun gut, sowas passiert nun mal.
Aber als "Kevin" sich partout nicht dort hinsetzen wollte, schrie sie ihn an und zeigte wiedermals brutal auf den freien Platz.
Was wiederum meiner Felge nicht gefiel.

Als ich sie freundlich und mit einem Lächeln fragte wie oft sie noch vorhätte ihre Handtasche gegen meine Felge zu schlagen, bekam ich einen übertriebenen bösen blick und die meinte  komm "Kevin" wir gehen.

Vielleicht war es mein Muskelshirt  Oo

Aber ich war echt baff...


----------



## Osama (22. April 2010)

so so, die oma's handtasche hat also deiner felge wehgetan 

hättest ihr besser gesagt sie soll ihre tasche nicht an deinem rad kaputt machen


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Uuuhhhiiii Muskelshirt^^.
Nja, mal ganz im Ernst, wenn man das freundlich sagt, kann man auch eine angemessene Reaktion erwarten, aber das ist wohl Alterssturheit, vermutlich wäre die Oma die erste die sich aufregt, wenn du dein Fahrrad vor der Sparkasse an ihres anlehnst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es mein Muskelshirt  Oo



wer es tragen kann


----------



## Harvester (22. April 2010)

Kevin ist kein Name
Kevin ist eine Diagnose


...hab ich letztens gelesen..


----------



## heifisch (22. April 2010)

Jop, hatte aber iwas mit Schule zu tun. Iwi, dass alle Kevins aufmüpfig sind oder sowas.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Bei uns im Mc´s rief eine Mutter neulich mit dem Namen "Kevin-Attila-Justin", kein Witz, passt auch im Entferntesten hier rein: War mit dem Fahrrad bei MC Donalds.


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2010)

ich lasse meine mc's geschichten lieber bei mir  sind aber auch öfters mitm radl da


----------



## macmaegges (22. April 2010)

Eben auf dem Hometrail wiedermal den Standartspruch bei quietschenden Bremsen gehört...

Eh ma do bissie öl druff do schreit wied sau.

Ich wohn im allerhintersten Dorf in RLP.
Bin dort aufgewachsen, muss trotzdem manchmal zweimal überlegen was die sagen...

OMFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Jaaa, was da an menschlichem Elend zu sehen ist, ist einfach unglaublich, besser als HartzVI TV bei Pro7 und RTL, übrigens wurde eine Folge von Mitten im Leben zum Teil in unserem MC´s gedreht!


----------



## Jetpilot (22. April 2010)

Apropos mitten im leben: hat jemand gestern TV-total geguckt?
Was da kam, war der Hammer: die hatten nen ausschnitt aus mitten im leben gezeigt, bei dem,...ach seht selbst.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ8Gri6qWf4"]YouTube- Mitten im Leben - Spaghetti nach altem Familienrezept[/nomedia]

man beachte: "Küchenprofi", "Spaghetti Bolognese nach altem Familienrezept"
und vorallem, das DIE das auch noch alles isst!


----------



## mother lode (22. April 2010)

Hilfe!


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. April 2010)

Jaja, und dann wundern sich alle, warum ich nur noch ganz selten TV schaue...


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Ich hatte schulfrei und war ungünstigerweise zu Hause als das bei RTL lief, hab dann den Fernseher ausgeschmissen und niveauvolle Musik angemacht. Heute lief mein Fernseher exakt 58min für Simpsons.


----------



## OHS-core (22. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> man beachte: "Küchenprofi", "Spaghetti Bolognese nach altem Familienrezept"
> und vorallem, das DIE das auch noch alles isst!



Jetz ist mir schlecht


----------



## Jetpilot (22. April 2010)

Auch ekelhafte Menschen haben ein recht auf Paarungs- und Balzverhalten...


----------



## DerandereJan (23. April 2010)

mother lode schrieb:


> Hilfe!







Gehirnfi** Tv


Grüße nach MR, meld dich mal!


----------



## Büüche (23. April 2010)

Aber das Recht auf Fortpflanzung sollte man ihnen nehmen.
Und nicht im Fernsehn vorführen wie ein Tier.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. April 2010)

Eigentlich bin ich ja kein Fan von irgendwelchen Nerd-ausdrücken, aber hier geht es echt nicht anders...

WTF!!!!!!!!! >.<
Würd gern mal die Zuschauerquoten von dem Abend sehen 

Bin ich froh, dass ich meistens keinen Fernseher in meiner Nähe hab. Man müsste ihn so programmieren können, dass nur noch Sport oder etwas 'Sinnvolles' vom Kabel auf den Schirm durchkommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OHS-core (23. April 2010)

Ich find das "alte Familienrezept" seiner Bolognese Soße so dermaßen zum :kotz:

Naja, gut, dass ich zu Zeiten, wo sowas im TV kommt, eh arbeiten bin...


----------



## iceCalt (23. April 2010)

Bin grad am Essen und dann sowas ekliges!


----------



## Havoc2k (23. April 2010)

habs gestern auch gesehen, link is auf www.isnichwahr.de

das ist echt ekelig !

bollonese ?!? das is hackfleisch mit ketschup, bäääh ! von dem rest echt gar nicht zu reden.

gut ich ich KEIN fernseher habe, brauche ich nicht, will ich nicht und vermisse ich nicht

mfg


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Ja is ja gut jetzt, ihr seit alle ganz taffe Fernsehverweigerer und damit intellektuell überlegen aber das interessiert hier keinen


----------



## buheitel (23. April 2010)

gestern rief mir ein entgegenkommender spazierender grüner Seppelhut zu
"Vorsicht! Du hast keine Luft mehr in der Kette"
Musste doch ein wenig schmunzeln und hab brav "danke für den Tipp" zurückgerufen.


----------



## radastir (23. April 2010)

Er kann nicht kochen, aber sie ist fett. Das versteh ich nicht...  

Betrügt sie ihn essensmäßig vielleicht auswärts mit Kalle von der Würstchenbude? Hat Kalle den Fehler gemacht und seine Würstchen auf seinem Luxuswanst drapiert, woraufhin er nun ganz ohne Würstchen ist? Kommt Peter Zwegat auch noch zu Besuch? Wann wird sie endlich schwanger und läßt bei Britt den Vaterschaftstest machen? Wird die Supernanny nach einer Fortbildung bei Bischof Mixa noch helfen können? 

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Jetpilot (23. April 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Aber das Recht auf Fortpflanzung sollte man ihnen nehmen.


Du Sozialdarvinist, du!

Gestern auch noch was gutes passiert:

Es war bereits am späten nachmittag, als ich mich zum "Jazztrail" begab. Warum der jetzt "Jazztrail" heißt, weiß ich nicht, allerdings möchte ich anmerken, dass es sich um eine relativ lange abfahrt mit teilweise hohen schanzen und steilen abschnitten handelt.
Ich fahre also zum Traileingang und bemerke die Familie die sich von der anderen Seite nähert nur am Rande.
Also steige ich ab und stelle den sattel runter, wähle einen passenden Gang, trinke noch einen schluck und fahre ruter. Vielleicht zwei oder drei sekunden Später höre ich ein enorm lautes "JUSTIN!! NICHT DA RUNTER FAHREN!!!" und daraufhin ein gewaltiges scheppern und rappeln. Ich halte an um nachzusehen was los war, ich dachte, dass das Kind versucht den ersten Steilhang zu fahren und dabei gefallen ist.
Als ich mich umdrehte grinst mich plötzlich ein zwerg von vielleicht 6 oder 7 auf seinem Pukyrad an. Wie der das geschafft hat ist mir immernoch schleierhaft, ich meine, das ist ein wurzelsteilstück mit durchschnittlich 60-70% gefälle!
Ich hab den natürlich gleich bei seiner mutter abgeliefert, die total erleichtert war das nichts passiert ist.

Also wenn der kein Potenzial hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## scary.master (23. April 2010)

das is wirklich geil


----------



## Wabaki (23. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Du Sozialdarvinist, du!
> 
> Gestern auch noch was gutes passiert:
> 
> ...



 Da sag ich nur dranbleiben! Kannst ja die Ausbildung übernehmen, dann ist wenigstens ein Justin weniger auf der Straße am rumlungern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja is ja gut jetzt, ihr seit alle ganz taffe Fernsehverweigerer und damit intellektuell überlegen aber das interessiert hier keinen



Ich setze noch einen drauf: www.seidseit.de 

Fernseher habe ich übrigens auch keinen.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. April 2010)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur dranbleiben! Kannst ja die Ausbildung übernehmen, dann ist wenigstens ein Justin weniger auf der Straße am rumlungern


Nee, asi waren die nicht, ich würde die eher in den oberen Mittelstand einordnen. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn der irgentwannmal zum MTBler wird.

An neo-bahamuth: Ich hab wohl nen fernseher, sogar nen LCD in 38" an der wand vor meinem Schreibtisch. Den hab ich mir selbst erarbeitet und bin Stolz drauf! Und der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin ich trotzdem mächtig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> An neo-bahamuth: Ich hab wohl nen fernseher, sogar nen LCD in 38" an der wand vor meinem Schreibtisch. Den hab ich mir selbst erarbeitet und bin Stolz drauf! Und der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin ich trotzdem mächtig.



Gratuliere zu diesem Erfolg. Aber Dich hatte ich nicht einmal gemeint.


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Ist mir doch lang wie breit ob da ein d oder t hinkommt. Wenn du jeden so kleinlichen Fehler hier im Forum verbessern willst hat sich das mit dem fernsehen ohnehin erledigt


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist mir doch lang wie breit ob da ein d oder t hinkommt. Wenn du jeden so kleinlichen Fehler hier im Forum verbessern willst hat sich das mit dem fernsehen ohnehin erledigt



Er mag kleinlich erscheinen, aber so unbedeutend kann er nicht sein, wenn man ihm eine eigene Website widmet.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. April 2010)

das hätte ich jetzt nicht als argument angeführt, aber ich finds auch wichtig das zu unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (23. April 2010)

puki rules


----------



## hoerman (23. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Du Sozialdarvinist, du!
> 
> Gestern auch noch was gutes passiert:
> 
> ...


 also gleich adresse notieren, eltern überzeugen und als manager und coach managen. steve peat II


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Also wenn der kein Potenzial hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


Aha, so schaut der MTB-Nachwuchs heutzutage aus...  
Aber echt ne geile Geschichte...  


Ich hab heute aufm Waldweg mal wieder nur meine "Lieblings-Wegblockierung" getroffen: Stöckelwild (eine Horde Frauen mittleren Alters, Nordisch-Walkenderweise unterwegs). Die kamen mir entgegen, vielleicht 20% von denen haben mich überhaupt wahrgenommen, der Rest des Pulks hat munter miteinander geplaudert. Da ich sie nicht erschrecken wollte (ihr wißt ja, wie unberechenbar aufgescheuchtes Wild reagiert), hab ich mich halt rechts vorbeigequetscht...


----------



## Jetpilot (23. April 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> puki rules


ja, ich hab meins erst beim dritten versuch, damit drei treppenstufen zu droppen, zerstören können und ich habe auchnoch drauf geachtet besonders schlecht zu landen. Naja, das Gute musste eh zum Schrott.


----------



## Onur-9O (24. April 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Anscheinend komme ich auch aus einem Gebiet voller Idioten, denen man so begegnet.
> 
> Heute fuhr an mir ein Auto vorbei mit 2 jungen Insassen, gekleidet wie richtig Gangster, zum Todlachen
> 
> ...


das lässt sich so geil lesen hahahaha .. xD


----------



## macmaegges (24. April 2010)

Laut meiner Nachbarin bin ich heute mit dem Mofa heimgekommen.

Mein Dad kam grade rein und meinte mit elchem Mofa ich denn gefahren wäre, da er keins sehen könne.
die Nachbarin meinte ich wäre mit laut surrenden Reifen und Motorengeräuschen vor der Tür angehalten.

vorne MK hinten NN und  Atomlab Pimpnabe

so laut isses doch nich ...

Meine Nachbarin is leicht schwerhörig   glaub ich...


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. April 2010)

Tsss, diese Jugend heutzutage... 
Hab vornst ne kleine Fitnessrunde gedreht und fahr so recht zügig den Rad/Fußweg im Ort lang. Bei der Tanke kommt so ein Pulk Kiddies (vielleicht 8-13 Jahre alt)von rechts und läuft eben auf besagtem Weg lang. Soweit korrekt. Sie lassen mir rechts auch ne Lücke. Soweit auch korrekt. Nur hab ich mich so auf die Gruppe konzentriert, daß ich fast den Nachzügler (son kleiner Knirps) übersehen habe. Ich geh also in die Eisen (Reflexbremsung), das Hinterrad blockiert (tja, dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung und so), der Knirps sprintet rüber und zeitgleich kommt von dem einen Mädel ein vorwurfsvolles "HALLOOO?!?!?"  

Diese Jugend, keinen Respekt mehr...


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2010)

ein tschuldigung häts auch getan manu


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. April 2010)

Nee, bei meiner Fitnessrunde bin ich im Fast-Forward-Modus, da bleibt keine Zeit für Nettigkeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2010)

dann darfst du auch nicht bremsen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. April 2010)

Heute bin ich bergauf recht flott an einer Frau mit kleinem Kind vorbei gezogen, oben erzählt mir mein Kumpel, der hinter mir fuhr, nur folgendes:
Kind: "Was war *das* denn Mama?"
Mutter: "Ein verrückter Fahrradfahrer!"

Sie gingen auch in Richtung der Kuppe auf die wir gefahren sind, nahmen aber einen Weg drumherum, als sie sahen, dass wir uns auf eine Bank setzten und Pause machten???


----------



## Bloodhound5 (24. April 2010)

Heute an der Ampel. Auto neben mir kurbelt Fenster runter und die hübsche Fahrerin fragt wie denn meine "Elektrik-Federung" funktionieren würde. Nach  meinen charmanten "Äh, was?" hat sie irgendwas wegen "Da ist doch eine Batterie dran" geredet. Leider wurde die Ampel grün bevor ich ihr den Sinn und Zweck eines externen Piggy Backs am Dämpfer (Votec v.Fr) erklären konnte 

Jemand Lust mir bei der Entwicklung der Elektrik-Federung zu helfen? Ist doch ne Klasse Idee!


----------



## J.O (24. April 2010)

Frag ma bei Canondale


----------



## Markus535 (24. April 2010)

Elektrische Federung wie bei Bose. Geht doch mitm Bike bestimmt auch.

Bunny-Hop auf Knopfdruck 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHNT2Ivad_U"]YouTube- Auto Motor Sport TV - Bose Fahrwerk[/nomedia]


----------



## J.O (24. April 2010)

Oder eine Elektrische bremse 
endlich past der Druckpunkt und nie wieder entlüften
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZB0HEmnh3A&feature=related"]YouTube- Auto Motor Sport TV - Keilbremse[/nomedia]


----------



## tareldar (24. April 2010)

Das kannst dann tunen auf einen Turbo Boost Modus ala K.I.T.T


----------



## Ghost1991 (25. April 2010)

Cannondale's mind-blowing Simon electronic suspension system hands-on


----------



## Wabaki (25. April 2010)

Riesen Wandergruppe auf dem Trail:
-"Da kommen zwar noch welche, aber die könnt ihr einfach überfahren und zur Seite drängen!"
-"Wenn ihr solange wartet bis wir alle vorbei sind, ist es Mittag."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2010)

sehr gut^^


----------



## heifisch (25. April 2010)

Die Wanderer beweißen aber Toleranz!


----------



## Cannondalefan (25. April 2010)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Riesen Wandergruppe auf dem Trail:
> 
> -"Wenn ihr solange wartet bis wir alle vorbei sind, ist es Mittag."



nur so zum Verstaendnis, kamen die euch entgegen, oder waren die alle schneller als ihr.... ;-)


----------



## Wabaki (25. April 2010)

Cannondalefan schrieb:


> nur so zum Verstaendnis, kamen die euch entgegen, oder waren die alle schneller als ihr.... ;-)



Die kamen uns entgegen. Wir wollten am Rand warten, bis die Gruppe vorbei war. Das waren aber schon mindestens 30 Leute.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. April 2010)

-treppen in der innenstadt im abstand von 15m hinter ihnen runtergedroppt (wir waren mit etwa 20 fahrern, alle schön hintereinenader summ...klackerklacker...brrummpf ) 
=> altes ehepaar "bis eins davon bricht"
-treppen schnell runterfgefahren 
=> "nicht fallen! siehste denn nicht dass hier treppen sind?"


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. April 2010)

Gerade eben passiert:
Ich komm von der Spätschicht und steige vor der Haustür vom Rad. Ich lehne das Rad an die Wand und will grad meinen Helm abnehmen, als plötzlich die Tür aufgeht und mein Nachbar im Nachthemd (!!) auftaucht...
Ich so: "Äääh, schönen guten Abend!"
Er so: "Guten Abend. Ich will nur noch was am Auto checken..."

Ich hab ihm dann noch eine gute Nacht gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (30. April 2010)

Unsereins geht doch im Nachthemd immer "was am Bike checken" ..... oder mache nur ich das!?


----------



## Wabaki (30. April 2010)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Unsereins geht doch im Nachthemd immer "was am Bike checken" ..... oder mache nur ich das!?



Dazu müsste ich nichtmal raus, denn meine Bikes stehen in meinem Zimmer! 
Kann man froh sein, dass der Typ nicht nackt "was am Auto checken" wollte, denn das wäre wirklich beängstigend und besorgniserengend


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Mai 2010)

Wie gut, daß ich recht schreckhaft bin. Vornst auf der Heimfahrt radel ich so leicht gedankenversunken vor mich hin, als plötzlich so ein Spatz volle Kanne frontal im Scheinwerferlicht auftaucht und so 2m vorm Rad einen Haken nach links schlägt. Alter Verwalter, da bin ich echt zusammengezuckt... 

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den Sommer, wenn ich mit meinen Radlampen die Insekten verwirre...


----------



## lized (9. Mai 2010)

Vor kurzem:
Gruppe Wanderer läuft auf einem Wiesenweg der mit kleineren und größeren Basaltbrocken überseht ist. Ich nähere mich langsam von hinten, eine Frau bemerkt mich und ruft "Vorsicht Fahrradfahrer!", darauf ein anderer ganz trocken: "Hier doch nicht!", dreht sich um und macht aus irgendeinem Grund einen Riesensatz zur Seite, obwohl ich längst mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs und auf der anderen Seite des Weges war. Da mussten sogar die anderen in der Gruppen lachen, ich konnts mir auch nicht verkneifen ...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2010)

sehr gut, die kannten wohl die Mountainbiker noch nciht


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Mai 2010)

war heut auch gut. so drei meter vor dem traileingang (is relativ steil und wurzelig das erste stück) steht ein älteres Ehepärchen, ich trink was und fahr an. 
Der Mann lächelt mich mit der begeisterung eines kleinen Jungen in den augen an, die Frau dann nur, "Oh Gott! Fallen Sie mir aber nicht!".


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2010)

das finde ich typisch, die männer würden gerne und die frauen fürchten sich ...

ich möchte gar nicht drüber nachdenken wenn ich mal körperlich das nicht mehr kann


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Mai 2010)

ich sage jetzt schon dass ich bikend sterben werde, so mitte 80, am besten bei einem roadgap à la das hier:


----------



## malte168 (9. Mai 2010)

das mit dem die männer würden gern und die frauen fürchten sich seh ich aber auch oft genug.
meistens wenn ich mal wieder von oben bis unten voll mit schlamm bedeckt bin und an leuten vorbei komme, grinsen die männer auch wie kleine jungs, die sagen möchten 'ich will auch'... und die frauen haben immer so ne mischung aus mitleid und ekel drauf


----------



## Cubereiter (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo



> ich sage jetzt schon dass ich bikend sterben werde, so mitte 80, am besten bei einem roadgap à la das hier:


 
Hallo Jetpilot.....wie alt bist du.
ich geh mal davon aus,etwas jünger.
Wir reden und sehen mal weiter wenn du30 bist,und dann noch mal wenn du 40 bist.und nochmal wenn du 45 bist.
Mal sehen welche flotten sprünge und sprüche du dann beherrscht.

Schnell bergab geht es nicht nur beim Biken

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. Mai 2010)

Humor muss doch sein.
Das ist vermutlich eine Art der Kompensation der Furcht vor dem Tod, die mit dem Alter zwangsläufig verloren geht, weil man mit dem Thema durch den mit zunehmenden Alter steigenden Verlust älterer Verwandter zu kämpfen hat. Solange das nicht der Fall ist versuche ich mich meinem Alter gemäß zu präsentieren, auch wenn es insgeheim vielleicht etwas geborgtes an sich hat...


----------



## Cubereiter (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo
Das mit dem geborgten ,hat was für sich.
Wollte gar nicht soweit gehen bis zum Tod.
meinte nur,der ....hmm.der körperliche Verfall(mal ganz krass dargestellt) mit zunehmenden Alter .ist enorm.
Und das bringt mich bei solchen Sprüchen immer zum schmunzeln.
Aber auch nur weil ich den Weg ,bis dato nun mal eben kenne.
Und früher auch so gedacht habe .
Witzig finde ich es auch,wenn du mit mehreren "älteren" in eine Disco oder ähnlichen Zappelschuppen gehst.
Die suchenden Blicke einiger ,nach dem Reanimationswagen,oder eventueller Begleitpflegepersonal.
ABer das ist halt der Life-Downhill

In diesem Sinne

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2010)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> ABer das ist halt der Life-Downhill
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> Gruß Michael



Und ein Downhill endet mit einem zielsprung...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2010)

Oder einem Sturz .


----------



## Snap4x (11. Mai 2010)

Der letzte Drop wird 2 Meter sein


----------



## MO_Thor (11. Mai 2010)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Wir reden und sehen mal weiter wenn du30 bist,und dann noch mal wenn du 40 bist.und nochmal wenn du 45 bist.
> Mal sehen welche flotten sprünge und sprüche du dann beherrscht.


Ich kenn da wen, der is Anfang 40. Hat sich letztes Jahr n Freerider geholt, is damit n paar Wochenenden in Les Gets gewesen. Aktuell übt er sich im BMX-Tricksen. Ich bin gespannt, was ich mit seinem Alter mache...


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2010)

Mein Dad hat sich zum 60. Geburtstag ein neues Hardtail gewünscht und fährt damit Sachen, für die ich einen Freerider brauche um hinterher zu kommen


----------



## darkJST (11. Mai 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Der letzte Drop wird 2 Meter sein



Danke für die Sig


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Oder einem Sturz .


Oder beidem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (12. Mai 2010)

Erst wenn du im Sarg liegst, kannst du sicher sein, dass man dich zum letzten Mal reingelegt hat.


----------



## robby (12. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein Dad hat sich zum 60. Geburtstag ein neues Hardtail gewünscht und fährt damit Sachen, für die ich einen Freerider brauche um hinterher zu kommen


Das kenne ich! Mein Dad hat sich mit 61 Jahren nun Protektoren zugelegt und mich vergangene Woche am Gardasee bergab versenkt. Dafür bin ich nun bergauf schneller, aber irgendwie stimmt mich das auch nicht glücklicher...


----------



## bodenkontakt (17. Mai 2010)

Zurück zum Thema, oder vielleicht auch nicht? (Weil ohne Worte)
Gestern am späten Nachmittag rolle ich eigentlich nur noch nach einer steileren Abfahrt aus. Da kommt mir ein typischer Sonntagsspaziergänger entgegen in Opa-Blouson und Opa-Beige-Hosen, stellt sich mitten in den Weg und wedelt mit seitlich vom Körper abstehenden Armen. Aber hiner ihm kam gar nichts, was mich dazu hätte zwingen können, in die Eisen zu gehen. Immerhin war der Weg so breit, dass er in nicht ganz blockieren und ich daran vorbeifahren konnte. 
Was wollte mir dieser Mann den nun nonverbal mitteilen?
1. Langsamer fahren, weil ich könnte jemanden umnieten? Nee, war ja keiner sonst unterwegs.
oder
2. Piep, piep! Ich bin ein Vogel und hebe gleich ab!
Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2010)

kein Spruch, brachte mich einfach nur zum lachen:
Am Vatertag war ich auch unterwegs, breschte nen Kiesweg hinab, schön gerade, ca. 3-4% Gefälle, also schön zum heizen, uneben, immer wieder leichte "Stufen"....

Ca. 300m vor mir kam mir eine Gruppe (gut angeheitert) entgegen.
Ich bremste natürlich schön ab, die Gruppe machte jedoch schon von weitem den ganzen Weg frei, so daß ich den Kiesweg komplett für mich hatte (  ).

Kurz vor der Gruppe riefen sie mir was entgegen, konnte jedoch nichts verstehen, wurde dadurch aber abgelenkt und schaute kurz zur Seite.

Somit übersah ich eine ca. 5m lange, tiefe Wasserpfütze, die vorher absolut nicht zu sehen war.

Ich konnte im letzten Moment noch das VR hochreißen....hehe.

Das Wasser spritzte natürlich zur Seite ohne Ende.......

Ich dachte schon, jetzt schmeißen sie mir Bierflaschen hinterher, was jedoch folgte, war rießiges Gelächter und diejenigen, die noch vor der Wasserlache standen und trocken blieben, jubelten laut und schrien: uuuuhhuuuhhuuuuhhuuu.....hahahaha

Die vorderen waren sicher naß von oben bis unten, umdrehen und nachsehen wollte ich jedoch nicht....


----------



## Der Meeester (17. Mai 2010)

@ Bodenkontakt: Der gehört zu einer aussterbenden Art. In meiner Kindheit bin ich denen öfter begegnet. Sie breiten die Arme aus, um dich zum Absteigen zu nötigen, weil sie der Meinung sind: "Hier darf man nicht fahren!" Das ist die Botschaft. Begleitet wird diese Botschaft von einem roten Kopf und gschwollenen Adern an Hals und Schläfe.

Naja, vielleicht sterben die auch nie aus...


----------



## DHK (17. Mai 2010)

Solang der nur im weg steht und mit den armen wedelt geht das doch alles noch. erst wenn die dir dann vors rad springen oder dir am arm ziehen wirds richtig mies. (hatte ich alles schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodenkontakt (17. Mai 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Solang der nur im weg steht und mit den armen wedelt geht das doch alles noch. erst wenn die dir dann vors rad springen oder dir am arm ziehen wirds richtig mies. (hatte ich alles schon)


 
Hm, wer würde denn so was tun? Ich meine, ich würde mich nicht einem in den Weg stellen, der eine (optisch) gefühlte kinetische Energie von 120kg (Körpergewicht + Rad + Rucksack + Dreckanhaftungen) x 25+km/H mit sich bringt. Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn doch mal einer das versucht. Ich glaube aber, ich wäre dennoch in dem Fall knapp erster Sieger


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2010)

Daß du da als Sieger hervorgehst, glaub ich eher nicht.
Ich machte das auch einmal mit.
Der stellte sich in den Weg, das war ihm vollkommen egal.....wenn ich ihn umgemäht hätte, hätt ich ne Klage am Hals.....

naja, egal...."Sprüche bitte"


----------



## bodenkontakt (17. Mai 2010)

Einen Spruch hätte ich noch. Hat aber leider nix mit Biken zu tun. Darf ich? OK!
Wir zu viert (3 Jungs, 1 Mädel) aufm Weg zu Fuß in die Stadt an der Ampel. Wir haben Rot, das Mädel entweder am Frieren oder mit riesen Bierdurst: "Ach kommt schon, lasst uns rüber!". Mein Bruder:"Geh ruhig. Der X5 ist geländegängig."


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2010)

fies fies 

Ich wurde am Freitag ein paar mal komisch angemacht (Jeans-in-den-Socken-Fraktion), was ich denn für einen komischen Helm aufhätte (Fullface + Goggle). Der Eine wollte mir fast nachlaufen aber ich hab einmal reingetreten und gut ist.
Später dann hab ich die Treppen bei uns in der Stadt mitgenommen und an der letzten (auf 5m Luftlinie 10hm in 2 Etappen) kam mir davor die Truppe wieder entgegen. Ich dran vorbei und sah im Schaufenster über der Treppe nur die verwunderten Blicke.
Danach war endlich Ruhe bis zum heutigen Tage


----------



## Mudge (17. Mai 2010)

bodenkontakt schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, oder vielleicht auch nicht? (Weil ohne Worte)
> Gestern am späten Nachmittag rolle ich eigentlich nur noch nach einer steileren Abfahrt aus. Da kommt mir ein typischer Sonntagsspaziergänger entgegen in Opa-Blouson und Opa-Beige-Hosen, stellt sich mitten in den Weg und wedelt mit seitlich vom Körper abstehenden Armen. Aber hiner ihm kam gar nichts, was mich dazu hätte zwingen können, in die Eisen zu gehen. Immerhin war der Weg so breit, dass er in nicht ganz blockieren und ich daran vorbeifahren konnte.
> Was wollte mir dieser Mann den nun nonverbal mitteilen?
> 1. Langsamer fahren, weil ich könnte jemanden umnieten? Nee, war ja keiner sonst unterwegs.
> ...


 
Vielleicht hat er Hilfe gebraucht?


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> (auf 5m Luftlinie 10hm in 2 Etappen)



200% Gefälle? Respekt, bei uns nennt man das Leiter


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er Hilfe gebraucht?



oder war er lebensmüde


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> 200% Gefälle? Respekt, bei uns nennt man das Leiter


----------



## DaMatta (17. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> 200% Gefälle? Respekt, bei uns nennt man das Leiter



Wie kommst du denn bitte da drauf?


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Mai 2010)

das sind so 61,34629165...°, also fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> das sind so 61,34629165...°, also fahrbar



danke  hab mir beim 2ten lesen aber auch fast selbst nicht mehr getraut


----------



## Child3k (17. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem ne komische Treppe ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Mai 2010)

Eine zur Kostenminderung im Bereich der Renten. Besonders bei Frost effektiv .


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2010)




----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab heute mal mein Garmin Legend HCx ausgeführt und ne Fitnessrunde gedreht. Beim Einstieg in den Wald gehts einen etwas steileren Weg runter, der nur bei Trockenheit gut zu befahren ist. Was war heute? Matsch pur. Ich eier die 500m also da langsam runter und bemerke erst am Ende, daß da eine Bikerin steht (hübsch, so um die 30 Lenze schätze ich; was die wohl über meine Kommentare beim Runterfahren gedacht hat?   ). Sie steht etwas ratlos da und fragt mich auch schon nach dem Weg. Ich erklär ihr also die Möglichkeiten (Matsch mit Berg, Matsch eben oder 3km drumrumfahren), da kramt die doch nicht allen Ernstes eine *Landkarte* raus?  
Naja, deren Maßstab war eher unbrauchbar und Waldwege sind da so gut wie keine eingezeichnet. Nach nem kleinen Plausch haben wir uns verabschiedet und sind weiter gefahren. Ich kann nur hoffen, daß sie den richtigen Weg gefunden hat...


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

mit Landkarte? Macht bei ner Trekkingtour ja Sinn aber beim MTB fahren im Wald?    geil^^


----------



## k.nickl (22. Mai 2010)

> _Ich dachte da kommt ein Hirsch angerannt!_


Kommentar zweier Wanderer zu meiner Begegnung in der Falllinie als ich sie erneut antraf.


----------



## Nagah (22. Mai 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal mein Garmin Legend HCx ausgeführt und ne Fitnessrunde gedreht. Beim Einstieg in den Wald gehts einen etwas steileren Weg runter, der nur bei Trockenheit gut zu befahren ist. Was war heute? Matsch pur. Ich eier die 500m also da langsam runter und bemerke erst am Ende, daß da eine Bikerin steht (hübsch, so um die 30 Lenze schätze ich; was die wohl über meine Kommentare beim Runterfahren gedacht hat?   ). Sie steht etwas ratlos da und fragt mich auch schon nach dem Weg. Ich erklär ihr also die Möglichkeiten (Matsch mit Berg, Matsch eben oder 3km drumrumfahren), da kramt die doch nicht allen Ernstes eine *Landkarte* raus?
> Naja, deren Maßstab war eher unbrauchbar und Waldwege sind da so gut wie keine eingezeichnet. Nach nem kleinen Plausch haben wir uns verabschiedet und sind weiter gefahren. Ich kann nur hoffen, daß sie den richtigen Weg gefunden hat...



Äh, was? Wieso hast du ihr nicht gleich den Weg gezeigt? Wann trifft man denn schon mal ein sympatisches, hübsches Biker Häschen?


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Wann trifft man denn schon mal ein sympatisches, hübsches Biker Häschen?



Hier nie!  Vorhin Freiwild gesehen ... aber sowas von komsisch - das brauchte ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Äh, was? Wieso hast du ihr nicht gleich den Weg gezeigt? Wann trifft man denn schon mal ein sympatisches, hübsches Biker Häschen?


Die Route in meinem GPS hat genau in die andere Richtung gezeigt...  
Aber stimmt eigentlich, daran hab ich in dem Moment gar net gedacht. Naja, beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## tareldar (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn eine hübsche Bikerin meinen Weg kreuzt (und ich alleine bin) muss ich immer zufällig in die selbe Richtung


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

OWNED


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Mai 2010)

k.nickl schrieb:


> _Ich dachte da kommt ein Hirsch angerannt!_



hast du hörner?



> Äh, was? Wieso hast du ihr nicht gleich den Weg gezeigt? Wann trifft man denn schon mal ein sympatisches, hübsches Biker Häschen?


bei uns leider gar nicht. Und wenn doch, dann fährt der Freund schon zähnefletschend daneben.


----------



## k.nickl (22. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> hast du hörner?


Die hab ich abgeschraubt...


----------



## JuergenM. (22. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Äh, was? Wieso hast du ihr nicht gleich den Weg gezeigt? Wann trifft man denn schon mal ein sympatisches, hübsches Biker Häschen?


 
Leon, du kannst jetzt wieder raus kommen, die Gefahr ist vorbei!! Die Mama zu ihrem Sohn.

Ach, und wie es mich neben ihr fast auf die Fresse gehauen hätte, meinte sie auch "Aber er steht noch". Ist mir leider gerade nicht der richtige Kommentar zu eingefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (22. Mai 2010)

fußvolksprüche, nagut so ähnlich...
fahr vorhin zwangsweiße n stück auf der straße (gehweg ist sehr schmal, setzt dauernt aus zwischendrinn usw...) ich bin echt nicht langsam gefahren und schön rechts auch noch, ist ohnehin ein kleines bergstück wo am ende ne ampelkreuzung ist und die ampel auf rot war.
überholt mich so n opa´chen (sry für den ausdruck) mit seinem VW Passat, fährt vor mir her und drückt erstmal 10sec. lang auf die scheibenwaschanlage das ich die ganze ladung scheibenwischwasser ins gesicht bekomm -.-* 
wenn mir mein bike nicht zu schade wäre, wär ich ne an der ampel ma sanft hinten reingefahren


----------



## Büüche (22. Mai 2010)

an der ampel die flasche raus und ordentlich draufdrücken.
wenn ein fenster offen ist, hast du gewonnen


----------



## scary.master (22. Mai 2010)

war leider aufm weg zum kino, also nix flasche oder dergleichen dabeigehabt 
aber ich erkenn den fahrer wieder ´s nächsde mal gibts rache


----------



## wadenbrenner (22. Mai 2010)

aeltere "wander"dame die ich bergauf ueberholt habe...mit dem rad bist aber auch nicht schneller oben,oder ?


----------



## Kettenglied (23. Mai 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> aber ich erkenn den fahrer wieder ´s nächsde mal gibts rache



Dann fährst du an ihm vorbei und machst Pipi auf RR-Art.


----------



## Child3k (23. Mai 2010)

Was is an ner Landkarte so falsch wenn man mitm MTB unterwegs is?


----------



## svs (23. Mai 2010)

zu altmodisch


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Was is an ner Landkarte so falsch wenn man mitm MTB unterwegs is?



Weil die Meisten den Klappaufwand nciht wert sind, weil sie nen riesigen Maßstab haben  Ist bei neueren Varianten oft aber auch nicht besser


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2010)

Fahre von hinten an eine dreiköpfige Fußgängergruppe ran die Natürlich die gesamte Breite der geteerten Nebenstraße einnimmt. 

Alle hören das Abrollgeräusch meiner Reifen und wohl auch meine Bremsen. Daraufhin der ältere Herr ohne sich umzudrehen: "Hast du keine Klingel geh ich auch nicht auf die Seite"

Hab nicht gleich verstanden das er mich meint und bin dann einfach über den Grünstreifen vorbei.

Vom Arroganzgrad her wäre aber ein Klaps auf den Hinterkopf im Vorbeifahren mit dem Hinweis "das ist mein Klingelersatz" angebracht gewesen.


----------



## leeresblatt (23. Mai 2010)

fährt mir eine Mutter mit zwei Kindern entgegen, alle auf Fahrrädern. Der kleine Junge sieht mein Bike, und zur Mutter: "ich will auch so ein sportliches Fahrrad"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (24. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> fährt mir eine Mutter mit zwei Kindern entgegen, alle auf Fahrrädern. Der kleine Junge sieht mein Bike, und zur Mutter: "ich will auch so ein sportliches Fahrrad"



hatte ich gestern auch, fahr durch n wohngebiet, steht n junge mit seinem vater da und spielen badminton.... ich fahr langsam dran vorbei, der kleine zum papa "son fhrrad will ich auch", darauf der vater nur "mit oder ohne frau?" ....

haha son spinner


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> "mit oder ohne frau?" ...



Konter: "das wird teuer"


----------



## no-skill (24. Mai 2010)

An der Ampel von einem Fusgänger im vorbeigehen gesagt bekommen. Der Witz war, es geschah bei bestem Sonnenschein im hochsommer

"Sie wissen aber schon, das Licht ans fahrrad gehört!"


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Mai 2010)

no-skill schrieb:


> "Sie wissen aber schon, das Licht ans fahrrad gehört!"



OMG, ich wär da vor Lachen vom Rad gefallen... 
Unglaublich...


----------



## Focus09 (24. Mai 2010)

Tja ist nun mal so ... Tagfahrlicht.

Könnt ja eine Sonnenfinsterniss kommen und das siehst du alt aus ohne Licht


----------



## Ayuna (24. Mai 2010)

no-skill schrieb:


> An der Ampel von einem Fusgänger im vorbeigehen gesagt bekommen. Der Witz war, es geschah bei bestem Sonnenschein im hochsommer
> 
> "Sie wissen aber schon, das Licht ans fahrrad gehört!"




sowas in der art hatte ich mit meinem freeride bike auch, stand an der ampel... knie/ellenbogenschoner + vollvisierhelm am rucksack und warte eben das grün wird... kommt so n oberschlaumeier an und sagt 

"mimimi das fahrrad is ja garnet für den straßenverkehr zugelassen, müsst man die polizei rufen"

hab darauf ganz frech zurück geantwortet 

"gelaber ist für mein gehör auch nicht zugelassen, wollen se mein handy zum anrufen?"


----------



## Cuberius (24. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> sowas in der art hatte ich mit meinem freeride bike auch, stand an der ampel... knie/ellenbogenschoner + vollvisierhelm am rucksack und warte eben das grün wird...



Wo gerade Knieschoner und Fullface-Helm am Rucksack erwähnt wird. Zwar kein Fußvolk gewesen, sondern 50 Jähriger mit Hollandrad. Er steht an der Ampel neben und meint nur: "Typisch Jugend, Helm am Rucksack, aber zu faul den aufzusetzen." Selbst allerdings auch oben ohne...


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2010)

hat er aber eigentlicht Recht. Ich will mir angewöhnen den ff fürn berg aufn rücken und die halbschale für die 9km bis nach hause aufn kopp


----------



## Infernal (24. Mai 2010)

Gestern in Leogang von so nem Wanderer Opa angemacht worden...

"Ihr ........... Mauntainbaikar macht die ganzen Gondeln dreckig"...

Tja, der war dann genau in der Gondel vor mir... und steigt auch noch an der Mittelstation aus...

Auf dem Weg zum Streckenanfang war dann so ne schöne Pfütze... und der lief da so schön dran vorbei...

Danach tat er mir fast leid, so wie der aussah... aber nunja, selbst schuld... Ohne uns Biker würde die Gondel im Sommer garnicht fahren (Aussage vom Park Mitarbeiter)

mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2010)

Das hat den Ruf der MTBler mal wieder ungemein verbessert. Danke, du Held!


----------



## scary.master (24. Mai 2010)

infernal schrieb:


> gestern in leogang von so nem wanderer opa angemacht worden...
> 
> "ihr ........... Mauntainbaikar macht die ganzen gondeln dreckig"...
> 
> ...



ymmd :d


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2010)

Dann hattest du aber einen Scheisstag, wenn das dein Höhepunkt war...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

Infernal schrieb:


> Gestern in Leogang von so nem Wanderer Opa angemacht worden...
> 
> "Ihr ........... Mauntainbaikar macht die ganzen Gondeln dreckig"...
> 
> ...



super! wirft ja ein tolles bild auf uns biker.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

wayne?


----------



## Sirjony (25. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?
Selbst wenn er nicht durch die Pfütze gefahren wäre hätte der Opa weiter gemeckert, in jeder Weise ändert es nichts an seiner Sichtweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nagah (25. Mai 2010)

Aber es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen begründetem und unbegründetem Meckern.


----------



## nadgrajin (25. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Aber es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen begründetem und unbegründetem Meckern.



Schon mal einen meckernden Renter gesehen den das interessiert? Meine Erfahrung ist das man diesen Leuten soviel erklären kann wie man will, Sie interessiert es nicht und Sie meckern weiter.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

der rentner interessiert doch gar nicht, es ist einfach ein zeugnis geistiger schlichtheit sich dabei toll vorzukommen irgentwelche leute mutwillig mit schlamm zu bespritzen. Es ist echt nicht zu glauben wie gering die Sozialkompetenz bei manchen Menschen ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## kube (25. Mai 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, mein Vatter ist auch so ein Rentner der über alles nur am meckern ist und lässt sich durch nichts belehren weil er der Meinung ist das alles was er macht richtig ist und alle anderen alles falsch machen. Bei so Leuten ist Hopfen und Malz verloren die kann man nicht zurecht weisen und deshalb haben sie es manchmal nicht anders verdient.


----------



## CrossX (25. Mai 2010)

Was ihr euch immer mit den Rentnern anlegt 
Ich bin gestern ein Endurorennen gefahren und bin wie ein Irrer aus dem Wald geschossen gekommen um noch ne halbwegs passable Zeit hinzubekommen. 
Am Ende der Etappe standen zwei Renter, mit denen ich mich danach erstmal 5 Minuten gut unterhalten habe und ihnen erklärt habe warum wir voll maskiert und mit "Motorradhelmen" durch den Wald fahren. 

Die fanden das richtig gut und haben mir zum Schluss noch viel Glück gewünscht.


----------



## nadgrajin (25. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> es ist einfach ein zeugnis geistiger schlichtheit sich dabei toll vorzukommen irgentwelche leute mutwillig mit schlamm zu bespritzen.



Sag das mal den Auto-, Busfahrern welche bei uns regelmäßig durch die Pfützen an den Ampelanlagen durch fahren und das obwohl Sie nur 20cm weiter nach Links müssten und Platz ist da genug. Ehrlich, die Welt besteht zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach fast nur aus Egomanen daher sehe ich das in dem Fall auch nicht wirklich als beachtenswert an, ob er nun absichtlich da durch ist. Genauso hab ich es aber auch schon erlebt, das die Pfütze der einzige weg durch einen Trail ist und die Leute da wirklich daneben stehen bleiben und erwarten das man mehr oder weniger komplett abbremst, anstelle das Sie einfach mal 5m weiter vorgehen.

Aber das ganze ist das selbe wie mit der Klingel, klingel ich bleiben die Personen erstmal stehen, drehen sich gemütlich um um auch wirklich sicher zu sein das Sie Platz machen müssen. Ergebnis, ich muss eh abbremsen um sicher an Ihnen vorbei zu kommen nämlich bevor die Bewegung aus dem Weg angefangen hat bin ich schon an den Leuten dran. Noch besser sind die Leute die nach einem Klingeln aufgescheucht in alle Richtungen springen aber bloß nicht aus dem Weg.

Daher sehe ich das so, das ich mir persönlich auch etwas Egoismus raus nehmen kann. Im übrigen habe ich früher genauso gedacht und versucht immer es allen recht zu machen bzw. als gutes bsp. vorran zu gehen, aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo man sich wirklich nur denkt wofür mache ich das bekomme ich dafür etwas zurück oder werde ich trotzdem angemeckert? Ergebnis war es ist egal was ich mache, gemeckert wird trotzdem, selbst wenn ich mich zu 100% korrekt verhalten würde. Kannst Du gern aber derzeit mal auf der Kennedy-Brücke in Bonn ausprobieren.


----------



## Rhombus (25. Mai 2010)

Nicht lachen!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rzguX1Ol5k"]YouTube- Bushaltestelle[/nomedia]


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. Mai 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Nicht lachen!!!
> 
> YouTube- Bushaltestelle



Boaaah, wie fies...  


@nadgrajin
Tja, die Welt ist halt ungerecht. Aber das macht wohl jeder mal durch...


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

> nicht wirklich als beachtenswert an, ob er nun absichtlich da durch ist.


Nicht? Fändest du das nicht beachtenswert wenn jemand absichtlich neben dir durch eine Pfütze fährt, damit du voll mit schlamm bist? Sowas gehört sich einfach nicht!


> Ich muss eh abbremsen um sicher an Ihnen vorbei zu kommen


ja ist das denn nicht selbstverständlich, dass man abbremst?


> Daher sehe ich das so, das ich mir persönlich auch etwas Egoismus raus nehmen kann.


Egoismus ist deine Sache, aber muss man mutwillig anderer Leuts sachen verschmutzen? Das ist kindisch und außerdem ist das sachbeschädigung.


> Im übrigen habe ich früher genauso gedacht und versucht immer es allen recht zu machen bzw. als gutes bsp. vorran zu gehen, aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo man sich wirklich nur denkt wofür mache ich das bekomme ich dafür etwas zurück oder werde ich trotzdem angemeckert?


wie oft kommt das vor, dass man angemeckert wird, wenn man sich wirklich korrekt verhält? Seien wir mal ehrlich, das ist doch eher die ausnahme. Schließlich willst du die Trails ja noch ne zeitlang fahren, da kommt es schlecht, wenn eine Gruppe wanderer von oben bis unten mit schlamm voll zum förster stapft und sich beschwert. Und jetzt sag nicht die würden sich auch beschweren, wenn du sie nicht dreckig gemacht hättest.


----------



## Osama (25. Mai 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Auto-, Busfahrern
> 
> aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo man sich wirklich nur denkt wofür mache ich das bekomme ich dafür etwas zurück oder werde ich trotzdem angemeckert? .


 
Um die auto und busfahrer geht's hier nicht
und du wirst geradewegs genau so ein verknöcherter, altersstarrsinniger spießer wie die leute über die du dich aufregst 

denk mal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Mai 2010)

"SPRÜCHE......" 

dann noch was OT:

Also wir waren gestern knapp 6h auf Trails / Waldwanderwegen usw. unterwegs, mit zig wenn nicht >100 Wanderer.

Wir wurden nicht einmal angeschnauzt oder sonst was. Im Gegenteil:
Manche machten sogar von vornherein Platz und winkten uns durch, so daß wir nicht anhalten mußten.

Und Wanderer um die geschätzte 70 zeigten sogar reges Interessen, wie so ein Bike konstruiert + gebaut ist / sein muß, um "..das mitzumachen. Früher wäre das nicht gegangen! Fahrt nur weiter; besser als koma-saufen oder vorm Computer zu verblöden!".....manche lachten nur und schüttelten den Kopf....aber allesamt freundlich!


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Mai 2010)

Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren im Manual den Bahnhofsberg bei uns runter. Hinter mir höre ich irgendwann ein Auto, ich zieh ein Stück nach rechts um ihn vorbei zu lassen.
Ich bin halt nur aufm Hinterrad unterwegs, eier nicht rum, fahre schnur geradeaus, fahre auch recht flott.
Auf einmal fährt der Proll mit seinem 3er BMW auf meine Höhe, macht das Beifahrerfenster runter und bellt mir was entgegen. Ich habe es zwar nicht verstanden, es ist mir auch egal. Ich dreh nur den Kopf nach links und schau ihn fragend an. Er macht das Fenster hoch und... ZIEHT NACH RECHTS!
Er drängt mich quasi ab. Ich konnte mich nur noch (zum Glück) mit nem gut getimten bunny  über den Bordstein retten, zwischen den Bäumen und Blumen durch.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

und? angezeigt wegen nötigung?


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Mai 2010)

nein, hatte genug mit mir zu tun und musste auspassen, dass ich nirgendwo einraste.
da war leider keine zeit aufs nummernschild zu achten :/


----------



## Sentilo (25. Mai 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und Wanderer um die geschätzte 70 zeigten sogar reges Interessen, wie so ein Bike konstruiert + gebaut ist / sein muß, um "..das mitzumachen. Früher wäre das nicht gegangen!



Ist doch super. Vom Feind zum Freund. Als Nächstes pilgern die in die Radläden und entdecken  Elektrobikes. Das wird ein lustiges Fachsimpeln auf den Hütten und Trails


----------



## nadgrajin (25. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...


Tjo, ich sehe halt das meiste anders und weit aus lockerer.


----------



## Wabaki (25. Mai 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren im Manual den Bahnhofsberg bei uns runter. Hinter mir höre ich irgendwann ein Auto, ich zieh ein Stück nach rechts um ihn vorbei zu lassen.
> Ich bin halt nur aufm Hinterrad unterwegs, eier nicht rum, fahre schnur geradeaus, fahre auch recht flott.
> Auf einmal fährt der Proll mit seinem 3er BMW auf meine Höhe, macht das Beifahrerfenster runter und bellt mir was entgegen. Ich habe es zwar nicht verstanden, es ist mir auch egal. Ich dreh nur den Kopf nach links und schau ihn fragend an. Er macht das Fenster hoch und... ZIEHT NACH RECHTS!
> Er drängt mich quasi ab. Ich konnte mich nur noch (zum Glück) mit nem gut getimten bunny  über den Bordstein retten, zwischen den Bäumen und Blumen durch.



Solche scheiss Asis! :kotz:


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mit den Rentnern auch wenig Probleme. 
Bei uns an der BMX-Bahn kommen auch immer die gleichen drei Kollegen an. Die sind so um 80 Jahre alt und gehen immer zusammen spazieren. Nachdem wir das erste mal ein Rennen veranstaltet haben, sind sie am nächsten Tag nochmal vorbeigekommen, haben sich den Starthügel hochgequält und uns skeptisch beobachtet. Bis dann der erste angefangen hat uns auszufragen. Warum nur eine Bremse, der Sattel so tief, keine Schaltung...
Ich hab ihm alles erklärt und jetzt kommen die eigentlich jedes Wochenende vorbei, setzen sich 10 min bei uns auf die Bank, feuern uns an und wollen tricks sehen.
"Also früher hätte ich das auch gemacht. Aber heute, geht das nicht mehr mit dem Rücken". 
Ich find die drei immer so witzig...


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Mai 2010)

hab auch keine probleme mit rentner, muss ich sagen (zumindest fällt mir gerade kein beispiel ein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havoc2k (25. Mai 2010)

hatten am Wochenende auch eine nette Begegnung mit den Rentner.

Freundin und ich waren unterwegs auf einer minitour durch den  wald, an nem freeride spot vorbei. Waren auch 2 andere da die da gefahren sind, naja bischen smalltalk halt. Irgendwann kamen dann 2 rentner wanderer vorbei die dann auch mal was sehen wollten und ganz begeistert waren.

meinten auch das es viel mehr möglichkeiten geben müsste und das immer nur auf die jugend gemotzt wird 

muss ja nicht immer alles böse verlaufen

mfg


----------



## FalloutBoy (25. Mai 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hab auch keine probleme mit rentner, muss ich sagen



Stimmt, im Gelände habe ich meistens auch nur positives erlebt. Nettes Anfeuern am Berg oder jedenfalls lustige Kommentare über die (für außenstehende doch etwas merkwürdig anmutende) Biker-Bekleidung


----------



## CrossX (25. Mai 2010)

Ist halt in 95% der Fälle streng nach dem Motto: "Wie man in den Wald ruft, so hallt es heraus."

Die restlichen 5% sind halt einfach unverbesserlich und sollten getrost ignoriert werden.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Mai 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Stimmt, im Gelände habe ich meistens auch nur positives erlebt. Nettes Anfeuern am Berg oder jedenfalls lustige Kommentare über die (für außenstehende doch etwas merkwürdig anmutende) Biker-Bekleidung



Gestern im Anstieg zur mittleren Stuibenalpe im Tannheimer Tal auch mitm Enduro und Protektoren an einem belgischen Rentnerehepaar vorbei. Da ich sichtlich angestrengt war wurde erstmal geklatscht, auf der Hütte hat er mir dann auch erzählt, was er schon für Räder gefahren ist und er mit der Übersetzung seines ersten Giant-MTB da niemals hochgekommen wäre, da sein kleinstes Kettenblatt vorn damals so groß wie mein Mittleres war *g*

Nachdem ich die beiden dann wieder in einer Sackgasse getroffen hatte (war klar, dass ich auch da rein abbiege) und die umdrehen musste hab ich denen dann noch die Vorzüge meines Radls gezeigt, als ich einfach den Hang runter zum nächsten Weg bin. 

Aber der beste Spruch: "Kennen Sie eine belgische Stadt?"
Ich: "Naja Brüssel halt..."
Er: "Da leben keine Belgier, nur Europäer!"

Genial


----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

mit älteren leuten (ich sag jetz bewusst net rentner *gg*) hab ich in der regel auch keine probleme. bei uns im ort kennt sich sowieso fast jeder und die finden es eig. ganz toll das so junge frauen wie ich "haha " sich:

"sooooo sportlich vergnügen und so, hach das is ja so toll und sieht so gut aus und pi pa po" 

die kommen als garnich aus ihren bewunderungstrott raus, generell gibts bei uns wenig probleme selbst im wald mit wanderern nicht, einfach bissl gemäß an denen vorbei mit warnzeichen und dankendem handheben und alles ist okay...

... aber manchmal...  da könnt ich ausrasten, wenn irgendwelche leute meinen mir bewusst die vorfahrt nehmen zu müssen, oder beim parkplatz vom supermarkt entgegengesetzt der einbahnstraße rauskommen weils kürzer is als über den parkplatz rauszufahren... und da kanns manchmal passieren das so ne "junge frau".... vom rad steigt und mal brüllt^^


----------



## Schoasdromme (25. Mai 2010)

Infernal schrieb:


> Gestern in Leogang von so nem Wanderer Opa angemacht worden...
> 
> "Ihr ........... Mauntainbaikar macht die ganzen Gondeln dreckig"...
> 
> ...











Bist ein echter Held...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büüche (25. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> mit älteren leuten (ich sag jetz bewusst net rentner *gg*) hab ich in der regel auch keine probleme. bei uns im ort kennt sich sowieso fast jeder und die finden es eig. ganz toll das so junge frauen wie ich "haha " sich:
> 
> "sooooo sportlich vergnügen und so, hach das is ja so toll und sieht so gut aus und pi pa po"
> 
> ...



Fährst du mit enger Lycra? Rent... äh, ältere Menschen/Männer finden das auch noch toll.

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Fährst du mit enger Lycra? Rent... äh, ältere Menschen/Männer finden das auch noch toll.
> 
> Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht



ja touren fahr ich schon in engen radklamotten und so^^!


----------



## Büüche (25. Mai 2010)

Na also. Da haben wirs doch. 
Dein Sport ist denen eigentlich scheiß egal


----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Na also. Da haben wirs doch.
> Dein Sport ist denen eigentlich scheiß egal



nein nein nein nich alle sind so, das is n vorurteil... es gibt auch andre...


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> ja touren fahr ich schon in engen radklamotten und so^^!


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

> Tjo, ich sehe halt das meiste anders und weit aus lockerer.


Das bejahen von mutwilliger Sachbeschädigung und aggressives Verhalten gegenüber fußgängern, die ja deiner meinung nach grundböse und allesammt egomanen sind, weil sie erst gucken bevor sie zur seite gehen und sich dann auchnoch ausgerechnet neben pfützen stellen und du armer radfahrer dann nur noch 10km/h anstatt 40 vorbeifahren kannst, ist also eine "lockere" sichtweise. Merkste was? Warscheinlich nicht...


----------



## nadgrajin (25. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...



Dann soll der Fußgänger sich ebenfalls an die Regeln halten, dann gibts auch keine Probleme. Wenns klingelt geh ich rechts oder Links, je nachdem wo ich gerade gehe auf die Seite und bleibe nicht erst stehen um zu gucken ob da wirklich ein Radfahrer kommt. Wieso klappt das bei mir und meinen Freunden jedesmal wenn wir zu Fuß unterwegs sind? Und wenn ich nicht naß werden will, stelle ich mich nicht neben eine Pfütze, ehrlich, so viel Verstand kann man wohl von jedem erwarten, wenn man das nicht erwarten kann dann hat der Fußgänger Pech gehabt den er hat Egoistisch gehandelt indem er mich zwingen will sehr langsam zu fahren und dann nehme ich mir das auch raus, ob Dir oder wem auch immer das passt oder nicht, ich bin so recht gut gefahren und werde dies weiterhin tun.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

> Und wenn ich nicht naß werden will, stelle ich mich nicht neben eine Pfütze, ehrlich, so viel Verstand kann man wohl von jedem erwarten, wenn man das nicht erwarten kann dann hat der Fußgänger Pech gehabt den er hat Egoistisch gehandelt indem er mich zwingen will sehr langsam zu fahren und dann nehme ich mir das auch raus, ob Dir oder wem auch immer das passt oder nicht, ich bin so recht gut gefahren und werde dies weiterhin tun.


 Soviel respekt kann man von dir als radfahrer erwarten, dass du dann so langsam durch die Pfütze fährt, dass es die leute nicht von oben bis unten mit Schlamm bespritzt.

Leute wie du haben das Problem, dass sie sich überall und immer im recht glauben, sich ständig auf das scheinbare Fehlverhalten der anderen berufen und diese Meinung auchnoch immer und überall verbreiten.
Man muss sich nur mal die Threads angucken, in denen Du am meisten aktiv bist wie "_AW: Die nervigsten, ärgerlichsten Vorkommnisse beim biken", "_*Anhupen ohne erkennbaren Grund?"*und dort mal deine Beiträge lesen. Es scheint ja ein richtiger fetisch von dir zu sein, dich, dein Recht und deine große Ahnung von den fehlern der Anderen darzustellen.
"Haupsache die anderen gehe aus dem Weg, damit ICH hier ungebremst durchbrausen kann, die anderen sind hier die Egoisten" 
Da verwundert mich das Bild, das die ältere Generation und die wanderer von uns hat nicht wirklich...


----------



## morph027 (25. Mai 2010)

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

danke. ich hab an sowas immer spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (25. Mai 2010)

besonders wenn man recht hat


----------



## nadgrajin (25. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...



Tjo, ich bin halt egoistisch und denke nur an mich oder vielleicht doch nicht? Ich glaube um das zu beurteilen kennst Du mich nicht gut genug, daher würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht zu laut brüllen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin es gewohnt das Leuten in Foren meine Antworten nicht gefallen, da ich kein Mainstream Mensch bin der das tut was alle erwarten. Nein, ich tue das was ich für richtig erachte, nehme mir meine Rechte auch raus, stecke nicht immer zurück und fahre so recht gut. Ich weiß, sowas mögen viele Leute nicht, da ist einfaches Mainstream handeln angesagter, aber kein Wunder in diesem Land. In Foren wird groß rumgetönt aber wenn mal Aktionen folgen sollen findet sich kaum einer. Oder wieviel Leute sind hier aus dem Forum schon für Ihr anliegen, sei es Trails die zerstört werden, schlechte Radwege o.ä. auf die Strasse gegangen?


----------



## morph027 (25. Mai 2010)

Jetz mach aber mal halblang....redest ja grad, als ob du alleine gegen den Strom schwimmst...Coole Sau und so...Aber was du da von Recht nehmen faselst ist einfach nur absurd. Im öffentlichen Raum, gar der Natur sind wir nun mal miteinander. Wo ist dein Recht, Spaziergänger anzuwichsen? Besonders, wenn der da dran vorbeiläuft und dir nicht irgendwie den Weg versperrt? Ich hab auch die Schnauze voll von solchen Altnazis, aber davon treff ich einen auf 10 oder mehr und den lass ich sich mit hochrotem Kopf stehen, weil der sich noch mehr ärgert, wenn's einen nicht kümmert.


----------



## Nagah (25. Mai 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Tjo, ich bin halt egoistisch und denke nur an mich oder vielleicht doch nicht? Ich glaube um das zu beurteilen kennst Du mich nicht gut genug, daher würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht zu laut brüllen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin es gewohnt das Leuten in Foren meine Antworten nicht gefallen, da ich kein Mainstream Mensch bin der das tut was alle erwarten. Nein, ich tue das was ich für richtig erachte, nehme mir meine Rechte auch raus, stecke nicht immer zurück und fahre so recht gut. Ich weiß, sowas mögen viele Leute nicht, da ist einfaches Mainstream handeln angesagter, aber kein Wunder in diesem Land. In Foren wird groß rumgetönt aber wenn mal Aktionen folgen sollen findet sich kaum einer. Oder wieviel Leute sind hier aus dem Forum schon für Ihr anliegen, sei es Trails die zerstört werden, schlechte Radwege o.ä. auf die Strasse gegangen?



Nein, du bist jemand der die Welt einseitig sieht. Und zwar wie du es darstellst ausschliesslich deine Seite. Aber wenn man *versucht* sich in die anderen zu versetzen, dann merkt man manchmal dass nicht alles boshaft ist. Zum Beispiel wenn man grade im Gespräch vertieft oder im Gedanken versunken von hinten angeklingelt wird, muss man erst mal in die Realität zurückkommen, die Situation erkennen und dann ausweichen. Bis dahin musste der Radler vielleicht auch schon bremsen. Aber es geht nicht nur darum dass DIR Platz gemacht wird, sondern dass du diese Personen passierst ohne dass jemandem was geschieht.

Wenn du mal versuchst Situationen von mehreren Seiten zu betrachten, sind nicht alle Leute A-Löcher die dir was wollen.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Mai 2010)

> Ich glaube um das zu beurteilen kennst Du mich nicht gut genug, daher würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht zu laut brüllen.


das was du hier absonderst ist beurteilungsgrundlage genug...


> Oder wieviel Leute sind hier aus dem Forum schon für Ihr anliegen, sei es Trails die zerstört werden, schlechte Radwege o.ä. auf die Strasse gegangen?


gegen Trailzerstörung protestieren? Ich glaube, du kennst die rechtslage in deutschland nicht. Das befahren von Trails ist ILLEGAL, wir können froh sein, dass viele Förster die Trails überhaupt dulden, die zerstörungen müssen wir leider hinnehmen.


> da ich kein Mainstream Mensch bin der das tut was alle erwarten.


Aber alle sollen das tun was du von ihnen erwartest, ja?


> Ich hab auch die Schnauze voll von solchen Altnazis, aber davon treff ich einen auf 10 oder mehr und den lass ich sich mit hochrotem Kopf stehen, weil der sich noch mehr ärgert, wenn's einen nicht kümmert.


ja genau. man darf solchen Leuten keinen anlass geben sich zu ärgern, denn genau das erwarten die und das gibt denen Grund die trails sperren zu lassen und zu zerstören. Wie kommt das denn, wenn ein älterer Herr beim Förster auf der matte steht, von oben bis unten dreckig und sagt "diese unverschämten Biker haben auf den wanderwegen nichts zu suchen! Die können sich nicht benehmen! Wenn sie nichts dagegen machen, dass die da fahren zeige ich Sie als verantwortlichen an!". Was soll der förster denn da antworten? Das fatale für uns ist, dass der Wanderer recht hat!
Aus der Zerstörung und der Sperrung ist die logische konsequenz wiederum diese bikerseitige feindmentalität gegenüber wanderern. Böses blut weckt eben böses blut und genau darum reagiere ich so empfindlich auf jene proleten, die meinen sie seien der könig des waldes und jeder habe ihnen zu weichen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. Mai 2010)

Seid ihr jetzt fertig? Ja? Ok, dann können wir ja mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema kommen...


----------



## Beorn (25. Mai 2010)

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich wurde gestern am Albtrauf angefeuert, hab mir von andern Wanderern versichern lassen, dass es gut ist, wenn viele unterwegs sind, falls jemand Hilfe braucht und hab 'nem jungen Paar mit meiner Karte beim Heimwegfinden geholfen. Das verlief alles nett und friedlich und v.a. mit VIEL LACHEN!


----------



## godshavedaqueen (25. Mai 2010)

Schon n paar Jährchen her:
Wir brechen mit ner Gruppe zu ner Tour auf. Waren so sechs Mann mit kunterbunten bike-Klamotten, Helm u.s.w. recht zügüg auf den Wald zufahrend. Kommt uns ein älterer Mann mit Hund entgegen und fragt uns als wir vorbei fuhren, ob wir auch in die Pilze wollen. Hat mich gefreut


----------



## Zpeed (26. Mai 2010)

Wir fahren zu zweit einen Weg bergauf, da kommen uns zwei Frauen mit einem Hund entgegen. Eine der beiden Frauen ruft den Hund zu sich und hält ihn am Halsband am Wegesrand fest. Wir fahren an ihnen vorbei und bedanken uns. 
Reaktion der Frau: Tikko fass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. Mai 2010)

und? nervös geworden?


----------



## Zpeed (26. Mai 2010)

Naja wir haben uns schon etwas erschrocken umgedreht und dann ins grinsende Gesicht der Frau geschaut, die den Hund natürlich nicht loslaufen lassen hat


----------



## sramx9 (26. Mai 2010)

Das erinnert mich an ne gaaanz alte story ( ca. 30 Jahre alt ). Wir stand mit 5 - 6 Leuten, mit unseren BMX-Rädern ( damals hieß das noch "Räder"  ) am Tor der Einfahrt von Nachbarn ( reich, riesen Grundstück ) und schauten zu wie die deutsche Dogge ( fast so groß wie das Grundstück  ) in ihrem Zwinger ( Tür offen ! ) gefüttert wurde. Das widerum hat die Besitzerin oben am Fenster gesehen. Plötzlich ging jedenfalls das Tor auf ..... o,8 Sekunden später lagen da nur noch Räder. Die Frau hat es von oben geöffnet und sich köstlich amüsiert. War aber ne Nette und nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## McMicro (29. Mai 2010)

Vorgestern wollte ich mit dem Rennrad von der Arbeit nach Hause fahren. bin etwas einen Kilometer weit gekommen, als es "päng" gemacht hat und sich meine Kette in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat. Stelle mich in die Nähe einer Bank und warte, dass meine Freundin mit dem Auto vorbeikommt, weil sie eh die gleiche Strecke fährt. Kurz darauf kommt eine Mittvierzigerin mit Migrationshintergrund und ihrem Stadtrad angerollert, schielt mich an und röhrt "ay sääääähr schläächt", lässt mich verdutzt stehen und verschwindet in der Bank. Kurz darauf kommt meine Freundin angefahren und wir packen gerade das Rad ins Auto, als sie wieder zur Tür rauskommt und etwas verwirrt schaut. 
Darauf ich: "So nen Supportfahrzeug ist was feines" 
Da hat sie angefangen zu lachen und ist abgefahren


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. Mai 2010)

In Deinem Rucksack befindet sich doch normalerweise Deine halbe Wekstatt,
da war nicht mal eine neue Kette drin???


----------



## Kettenglied (29. Mai 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Mainstream handeln angesagter, aber kein Wunder in diesem Land. In Foren wird groß rumgetönt aber wenn mal Aktionen folgen sollen findet sich kaum einer.



In diesem Forum von Mainstream zu labern halte ich für sehr gewagt 

Auf die Straße gehen? Damit das Theater noch größer wird? Damit die "Gegner" in Überzahl ebenfalls auf die Straße gehen? Damit auch der letzte Trail weltbekannt und somit geschlossen wird? Nene, Zurückhaltung und Geheimhaltung ist angesagt. Wir sind immer noch in deutlicher Unterzahl und sitzen außerdem am kürzeren Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Mai 2010)

Also heute war im Wald echt verdammt viel los gewesen. Wohl die große Panik vor dem Regen morgen... 
Den einen kauzigen alten Bauern hab ich mal freundlich gegrüßt, die Jogger, mehrere Gruppen von Waldarbeitern (die natürlich immer den Weg blockiert hatten ) und natürlich einige Mountainbiker. Special Gruß an den einen MTBler, den ich am Berg überholt habe - der war ganz überrascht gewesen, daß da noch von hinten einer kommt...


----------



## McMicro (1. Juni 2010)

@dmr-bike: die hatte neben ersatzbremsen, nem Schaltwerk, STI-Hebeln und Notfall-Umwerfer keinen Platz mehr.
Hab mir jetzt nen Anhänger bestellt


----------



## Schoasdromme (2. Juni 2010)

zur not könnte ich Dir ja meinen leihen...


----------



## Wimbo (2. Juni 2010)

Letztens bin ich bei einer herrlichen Windstille auf nem ewig langen Radweg gefahren und habe Wheelys geübt (wobei ich's mittlerweile sehr gut kann).
Die Standard"laute" von kleinen Kindern, die auf ihren Rädern entgegenkommen:

"Whoa Mama / Papa schau mal!!"
"BOAH fett! / krass! / geil! / hammer! / cool! / ...!"

ich habe dann ca. 2km ein Wheelie durchgezogen und sah, wie sich ein Fußgänger immer weiter von vorn näherte.
Als er dann ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe war bin ich wieder aufs Vorderrad zurück, weil ich nicht unbedingt angeben wollte.
Er ließ es sich aber trotzdem nicht nehmen, mich zu fragen, "wieso ich mir dann kein Einrad kaufe - das sei doch das selbe"...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Juni 2010)

OMG, der war gut...


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juni 2010)

kam auch schonmal von nem Bekannten


----------



## schwarzmetall (3. Juni 2010)

Zwar nicht von Fußvolk, dafür von bikern und damit umso schlimmer:
Auf einer der letzten Touren letztes Jahr haben wir an einer Kreuzung zwei Biker getroffen, die das selbe Ziel hatten wie wir, die haben uns nach dem Weg gefragt, ich: "na da hinten links in den Wald rein und dann immer gradaus" darauf die beiden: "Nö, geht nicht da hört der Weg auf!". Ich bin auf dem boden gelegen vor lachen, beide mit Nagelneuen Cubes unterwegs und trauen sich nicht mal nen Trail fahren


----------



## Snap4x (3. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott... sowas gibt es wirklich?


----------



## macmaegges (3. Juni 2010)

Mir is mein Stück Fleischkäse gerade wieder aus dem Mund gehüpft als ich das gelesen hab...

Zu Göttlich


----------



## Nagah (3. Juni 2010)

Naja, unrealistisch ist es nicht. Das sind halt Leute die eingesehen haben dass man ein wenig mehr investieren kann um viel mehr Spass mit dem Rad zu haben. Dann haben sie sich im Radladen beraten lassen und der Händler dreht ihnen dann richtig gute Räder an; auch wenn nicht mehr als Strasse gefahren werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juni 2010)

Es gibt halt Mountainbiker und "Mountainbiker"


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2010)

das szenario hab ich mir schon in meinen schlimmsten träumen ausgemalt


----------



## watch (4. Juni 2010)

hatte vor einiger zeit auch ne unschöne geschichte mit einem rentner. ich bin mit meinem bruder auf einer straße mit ca. 50 km/h bergab gerollt, als von hinten ein sontagsfahrer mit seinem dicken mercedes überholt. hab mir erst nicht dabei gedacht, mein bruder war schon weiter vorne, da schert der depp kurz vor mir wieder ein und geht voll in die eisen. ich konnte noch rechtzeitig bremsen, war aber schon fast an seinem kofferraum angekommen. da steigt der typ aus und fängt an, mich mit seinem stammtisch gelaber zu nerven. da kamen dann so sprüche wie:" ich hätte auf der straße nichts verloren!" und:" er würde ja auch steuern zahlen!" habe den netten herren dann darauf hingewiesen daß man sowas " gefährlichen eingriff in den straßenverkehr " nennt und wir jetzt gerne die polizei anrufen könnten. seine holde hat ihn dann wieder ins auto zitiert, er hat dann noch geschimpft wie ein rohrspatz und ist gefahren.
ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn sich rüstige renter als dorfsheriffs aufspielen.

gruß
dan


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2010)

schwarzmetall schrieb:


> Zwar nicht von Fußvolk, dafür von bikern und damit umso schlimmer:
> Auf einer der letzten Touren letztes Jahr haben wir an einer Kreuzung zwei Biker getroffen, die das selbe Ziel hatten wie wir, die haben uns nach dem Weg gefragt, ich: "na da hinten links in den Wald rein und dann immer gradaus" darauf die beiden: "Nö, geht nicht da hört der Weg auf!". Ich bin auf dem boden gelegen vor lachen, beide mit Nagelneuen Cubes unterwegs und trauen sich nicht mal nen Trail fahren



wie geil 
ich schmeiß mich gerade weg


----------



## Snap4x (4. Juni 2010)

watch schrieb:


> hatte vor einiger zeit auch ne unschöne geschichte mit einem rentner. ich bin mit meinem bruder auf einer straße mit ca. 50 km/h bergab gerollt, als von hinten ein sontagsfahrer mit seinem dicken mercedes überholt. hab mir erst nicht dabei gedacht, mein bruder war schon weiter vorne, da schert der depp kurz vor mir wieder ein und geht voll in die eisen. ich konnte noch rechtzeitig bremsen, war aber schon fast an seinem kofferraum angekommen. da steigt der typ aus und fängt an, mich mit seinem stammtisch gelaber zu nerven. da kamen dann so sprüche wie:" ich hätte auf der straße nichts verloren!" und:" er würde ja auch steuern zahlen!" habe den netten herren dann darauf hingewiesen daß man sowas " gefährlichen eingriff in den straßenverkehr " nennt und wir jetzt gerne die polizei anrufen könnten. seine holde hat ihn dann wieder ins auto zitiert, er hat dann noch geschimpft wie ein rohrspatz und ist gefahren.
> ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn sich rüstige renter als dorfsheriffs aufspielen.
> 
> gruß
> dan




Also im Gesetz steht was anderes  
Ab den abgeschlossenen vierzehnten Lebensjahr muss man auf der Straße mit den Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Juni 2010)

Also ich hätte Spaß dran gehabt dem alten Saftsack in den Arsch zu treten indem ich die Polizei gerufen und ihm dann ne klage wegen Nötigung aufgedrückt hätte.


----------



## Wimbo (4. Juni 2010)

Gerade eben wieder ein tolles Erlebnis gehabt ;D

Bin mit dem Hai zum Bäcker gefahrn und hab in unserem Hof nen Bunnyhop über eine Pfütze gemacht. Dann bin ich aber kurz stehen geblieben, weil ich gemerkt hab, dass etwas Gras in meiner Schaltung war, und in dem Moment kam ein Nachbarsjunge daher:

"Whoa, geiler Sprung, aber kannst du auch nen Bunnyhop? Also das, wo man auf einem Rad fährt?" 

Ich hab dann einfach "ja" gesagt und bin weiter gefahren, denn das ist ungefähr so, als wenn man einem Motocrosser erklären muss, dass er kein Safetycar bei der Formel 1 sein darf...


----------



## heifisch (4. Juni 2010)

Ist ja geil!


----------



## Focus09 (4. Juni 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Also im Gesetz steht was anderes
> Ab den abgeschlossenen vierzehnten Lebensjahr muss man auf der Straße mit den Fahrrad fahren.



Wenn dann muss man mit dem Fahrrad auf der Straße fahren und nicht auf auf der Straße mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

Aber nur wenn kein Radweg vorhanden ist!


----------



## Snap4x (4. Juni 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Wenn dann muss man mit dem Fahrrad auf der Straße fahren und nicht auf auf der Straße mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Juni 2010)

Wimbo schrieb:


> "Whoa, geiler Sprung, aber kannst du auch nen Bunnyhop? Also das, wo man auf einem Rad fährt?"



Wow, ein echter Auskenner...


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

Die kleinsten sind die besten Spücheklopfer . . .


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn kein Radweg vorhanden ist!


 
Genau. 
Grundsätzlich hat jeder auf der Straße zu Fahren. Egal ob Autos, Mofas oder Fahrräder. Kinder bis xx Jahren müssen auf dem Fußweg fahren.
Allerdings wenn ein *ausgeschilderter* Radweg vorhanden ist, *muß* dieser benutzt werden, wenn er der Stvo entspricht. Für Rennräder gibt es da auch keine Ausnahmen.

Ich persönlich benutze keine Radwege, welche gefährlich sind und durch zahlreiche Grundstücksausfahrten unterbrochen sind. Bin in 2009 an eben so einer Ausfahrt von einem Autofahrer schmerzhaft von Bike geholt worden. Dank Abrolltechnik nur Bike kaputt, Klamotten kaputt, Hand kaputt und diverse Schürfwunden und blaue Flecke. Ein Jahr Anwaltsschreibenpingpong mit finaler Gerichtsverhandlung und 100:0 Sieg im Ergebnis.
Bei vielen Radwegen ist es sicherer, wenn man sie ignoriert und die Straße benutzt. Da wird man wenigstens gesehen. Und wer bei Tempo 50 bergab den Radweg benutzt, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

oder auch nicht . . . "mit finaler Gerichtsverhandlung und 100:0 Sieg im Ergebnis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2010)

ein paar Euros gab es natürlich auch...


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

2â¬ (ist ein paar) ist aber wenig.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Nee, das wäre ein Paar, nicht ein paar...


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

jaaa, Du hast ja recht


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, das wäre ein Paar, nicht ein paar...


 
Wollte ich auch grad schreiben.


----------



## Osama (4. Juni 2010)

heißt hier einer hans???


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Nee, aber ich mache trotzdem gerne Rechtschreibflames .


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

Du bist der Oberlehrer . . .


----------



## r0ckZ0r (4. Juni 2010)

Klasse ist es immer, wenn man Rentner auf dem "Seitenstreifen" überholt und dann nur ein lautes "huiii" aus aller Munde kommt. 

Selbstverständlich wird nicht auf Rufe reagiert, sonst hätte man ja Platz vorbeizufahren...


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Du bist der Oberlehrer . . .


 
..oder ist es Allgemeinbildung...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Jup, nennt man landläufig gymnasiale Karriere samt viersprachiger Ausbildung im Endstadium .


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

könnte man meinen, aber das verhalten des allwissenden, lässt auf den Oberlehrer schliessen.

@müs lee - wenn Du langeweile hast, besuch mal die Dirt Abteilung des Forums


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jup, nennt man landläufig gymnasiale Karriere samt viersprachiger Ausbildung im Endstadium .



Ist das heibar ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde .

btw: Leider nicht . Aber immerhin kann man damit die Leute in ein Gespräch verwickeln...


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ist das heibar ??


 
Ja. Ist so ne Art Selbstheilung: Wöchentlich 3 Kästen Bier über 3 Jahre und ab und zu ne Tüte rauchen und das geht von alleine weg.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Oder hin und wieder helm- und hirnlos fahren, dann hat es sich auch schnell erledigt.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juni 2010)

mensch kinners


----------



## heifisch (4. Juni 2010)

Was denn ist doch lustig hier.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juni 2010)

deswegen ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (4. Juni 2010)

Na dann.


----------



## Kettenglied (4. Juni 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wöchentlich 3 Kästen Bier über 3 Jahre und ab und zu ne Tüte rauchen und das geht von alleine weg.





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Oder hin und wieder helm- und hirnlos fahren, dann hat es sich auch schnell erledigt.



Also "Dirt"?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Als ob ein Dirter schon mal Alkohol oder Gras schon mal aus der Nähe gesehen hätte.


----------



## heifisch (4. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Dirter? Klar es gibt immer Deppen. Aber die meisten die ich kenne sind sehr vernünftig und nett.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht liegt meine kleine Abneigung an den Dirtern, die ich kenne. Das sind zu 95% hirnlose, aufmerksamkeitssüchtige Trottel.


----------



## Masagrator (5. Juni 2010)

Das sind aus Irgentwelchen gründen immer Rentner die solche nervigen kommentare abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juni 2010)

Hmm, ich bin aber vom Rentenalter noch weit entfernt und nicht mal volljährig...


----------



## Snap4x (5. Juni 2010)

Nur weil ich 19 bin und auch keine Dirter mag...Bin ich dann auch ein Rentner?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juni 2010)

Verdammt, wir sind Rentner! Wo zur Hölle ist denn meine Rente? Und mein Seniorenausweis? Und überhaupt, früher hätts keine Dirter gegeben .


----------



## Snap4x (5. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Verdammt, wir sind Rentner! Wo zur Hölle ist denn meine Rente? Und mein Seniorenausweis? Und überhaupt, früher hätts keine Dirter gegeben .



Genau...früher war alles besser


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

Jungs weiter so, tut gut!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juni 2010)

"Du hast doch echt nen Vollschaden!"

Zitat eines bikenden Kollegen, als ich ihm vom Kauf der Rohloff Speedhub berichtet habe. Ich denke, da spricht der pure Neid...


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

und die Vernunft


----------



## grOObie (5. Juni 2010)

Beim Wheelie fahren muss man sich einiges anhören - neben Angeber und WHao, Mama, guckmal fand ich den nicht schlecht:

Ich komm da beim "üben" an ne dreier-Gruppe Rennradler vorbei, der eine Kniet am Boden, der andere zeigt auf mich und stupst den dritten an. Und der sacht spöttisch zu dem am Boden: 

Schau mal, Rainer, der hat auch nen Platten...


----------



## Snap4x (5. Juni 2010)

grOObie schrieb:


> Schau mal, Rainer, der hat auch nen Platten...



So kann auch nur ein Rennradler heißen...


----------



## Cuberius (5. Juni 2010)

grOObie schrieb:


> Beim Wheelie fahren muss man sich einiges anhören - neben Angeber und WHao, Mama, guckmal fand ich den nicht schlecht:
> 
> Ich komm da beim "üben" an ne dreier-Gruppe Rennradler vorbei, der eine Kniet am Boden, der andere zeigt auf mich und stupst den dritten an. Und der sacht spöttisch zu dem am Boden:
> 
> Schau mal, Rainer, der hat auch nen Platten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

suppi sache


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Juni 2010)

Helmchen im Erzgebirge am Radfahren, volles HeroTurtle Protektorenprogramm, voll geschwitzt und kurz vorm Hitzetod.

Der Fahrtwind der Abfahrt wird durch ein Krampfadergeschwader mit Stöcken zum Fröschestechen unterbrochen. Vor mir eine Gruppe rundlich gebauter etwas reiferer Nordic Walkerinnen. 

Als sie mich nach einer gnädigen Minute (der Weg war ja nur 3,5m breit) endlich vorbei gelassen haben reden die echt miteinander:

"Diese faulen Radfahrer, wir machen wenigtens noch richtigen Sport!".

Trotz 25° im Schatten hatte die Dame nicht mal ne Schweißperle auf der Stirn.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juni 2010)

Der war gut...  




Also heute im Wald waren wieder einige unterwegs gewesen. So ziemlich am Anfang laufe ich auf eine Gruppe Wanderer (etwa 25 Leute) auf, von hinten. Einer hört mich (Schotter, ist ja klar) und dann gehts auch schon los:

"VOOORSICHT! Ey ihr zwei da, geht mal rüber!"
"VORSICHT, RADFAHRER!"
"Hoppla!"
"Hui!"
"Grüß Gott!"
"VOORSICHT DA VORNE!"

War einfach nur lustig, wie die da abgegangen sind...


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

ich will hier auch größere gruppen .... sind imemr nur 1 oder 2 persöhnchen die man trifft ...


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich will hier auch größere gruppen .... sind imemr nur 1 oder 2 persöhnchen die man trifft ...



Irgendwie sind die größeren Gruppen auch meist weniger gereizt und aggressiv als nur 1 oder 2 Personen, die großen Gruppen sind viel offener.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass einzelne Menschen sich in ihrer Privatsphäre gestört fühlen.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Juni 2010)

dafür bekommst du nen spekulatius


----------



## poritz (6. Juni 2010)

is denn schon wheinnachten ?


----------



## Havoc2k (6. Juni 2010)

heute in leogang:

Papa zu seinem kleinem: Schau mal der is die fette schanze (3m drop) runtergefahren:
Kleiner: cool
Mama: selber schuld 


mfg


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Juni 2010)

das sagt meine mutter auch ständig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannondalefan (6. Juni 2010)

Ich kam gestern an so eine kurze Stelle, wo es kurz (70-100m) mit mehr als 20% hoch geht. Und natürlich treffe ich genau an der Stelle ein Dreiergrüppchen betagteren Alters. Er geht gleich auf die eine Seite und meint: "So, jetzt strample mal schön." und auf der anderen Seite eine seiner beiden Frauen "Uuuuund aaaaatmen nicht vergessen." 
Mir fiel leider nur ein "Jetzt wo sie's erwähnen.." ein.
Die hatten ihren Spaß.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Juni 2010)

Na besser als wenn die rumgranteln...


----------



## Beorn (7. Juni 2010)

Am Samstag den Albtrauf runter (da wo man nicht darf, eigentlich  ):

Zwei Väter mit schwerem Rucksack und jeweils zwei Kidies dabei, so 4-7 Jahre alt. Die Kidies nur: "Woah! Kann ich das auch mal!?" Die Väter dann: "Lern Du erstmal nen Rucksack hier hochschleppen, dann können wir übers runterfahren reden.!" Das war gut, dass ich für sie angehalten hab, sonst wär ich den Trauf runtergekullert. 
Ich hab ihnen dann noch gesagt, welcher Grillplatz oben noch frei ist (daher die riesen Rucksäcke, sah aus, wie zu ner Raubtierfütterung).


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2010)

Gestern ziehen wir uns vor einer längeren, schmalen Treppe am Traileinstieg gerade die Protektoren an, da kommt ein älteres Wanderer-Pärchen, das dort auch runter will, und begutachtet, das wir da treiben. Ich denke noch "das gibt bestimmt gleich Mecker". Daraufhin sie mit einem freundlichen Lächeln "wollen Sie zuerst, oder sollen wir?"...

So könnte das doch immer laufen


----------



## grOObie (7. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndx9pZKTgH0"]YouTube- MTB-Freeride TV - Folge 22 - Freeriden im Zillertal mit Bike[/nomedia]

Jedesmal wieder ein lacher. Danach Vid genießen

"...gefährlich ist das?!"
"joa..."

Muahhaha


----------



## Cuberius (7. Juni 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Gestern ziehen wir uns vor einer längeren, schmalen Treppe am Traileinstieg gerade die Protektoren an, da kommt ein älteres Wanderer-Pärchen, das dort auch runter will, und begutachtet, das wir da treiben. Ich denke noch "das gibt bestimmt gleich Mecker". Daraufhin sie mit einem freundlichen Lächeln "wollen Sie zuerst, oder sollen wir?"...
> 
> So könnte das doch immer laufen



Wir wurden mal gefragt, ob wir uns noch ein paar Minuten Zeit lassen können, damit die sich das "in voller Fahrt" angucken können. Das Ehepaar war bestimmt über 70, aber echt freundlich zu uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (9. Juni 2010)

soo, hab das jetzt schon länger verfolgt und jetzt mein beitrag:

saison anfang, ich war zum 1. mla im bikepark osternohe und mich zerlegts gleich mal.. nix schlimmes, nur kleine schürfwunden. danach setz ich mich erstmal unten an die kleine "hütte", da kommt ne ältere wanderin vorbei, sieht das aweng blut an meinem arm is, und holt gleich mal den verbandskasten raus hab dann aber abgelehnt, so schlimm seis jetz auch nich


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juni 2010)

gestern nen Anstieg hoch, rechts daneben so eine Art Acker mit Eigenanbau von sämtl. Gemüse usw....
Rentnerehepaar hackt (Kartoffeln oder so, egal).
Die Frau ca. 10m vor dem Mann, sie hackt fleißig, er lehnt an der Hacke, schaut mich an und schmunzelt, weil mir das Wasser das Kinn runter läuft.

Als ich an der Frau vorbeiradle, guckt sie auch zu mir rum.

Ich schau sie an, zeige auf ihren Mann und sage: "Der da hinten schafft garnix!"

Darauf dreht sie sich um, und schreit ihn an: "Mach mol....blablablabla......"
Der Alte schreit zu mir: " Mach bloß daß du weiterkommst......blablabla"

Ich radelte schnell weiter und zog das Genick ein, hatte einwenig Angst, daß ein Stein geflogen kommt.....

Wie die Alte geschrien hat, als sie sah, daß er an der Hacke lehnt, ich hab mich halb tot gelacht...


----------



## Wabaki (10. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> gestern nen Anstieg hoch, rechts daneben so eine Art Acker mit Eigenanbau von sämtl. Gemüse usw....
> Rentnerehepaar hackt (Kartoffeln oder so, egal).
> Die Frau ca. 10m vor dem Mann, sie hackt fleißig, er lehnt an der Hacke, schaut mich an und schmunzelt, weil mir das Wasser das Kinn runter läuft.
> 
> ...



Super


----------



## darkJST (12. Juni 2010)

Letztens auf nem kurzen Trail in die Stadt rein...

Hund und Renter vor mir, ich seh die rechtzeitig und fahr langsam auf die auf. Der Hund läuft hinten und guggt mich mit großen Augen an.

Ich zum Hund: Na? Machste mir bitte Platz?

Rentner bemerkt mich und beide gehen zur Seite während der Renter brabbelt: Gehen SIE bitte zur Seite.

Hab mich bedankt und bin weiter gefahren.

Dann ist mir eingefallen, dass ich ja was von "Ich meinte den Hund und seh nicht ein den zu siezen." oder so sagen hätte können.


----------



## Da_Fabi (12. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> gestern nen Anstieg hoch, rechts daneben so eine Art Acker mit Eigenanbau von sämtl. Gemüse usw....
> Rentnerehepaar hackt (Kartoffeln oder so, egal).
> Die Frau ca. 10m vor dem Mann, sie hackt fleißig, er lehnt an der Hacke, schaut mich an und schmunzelt, weil mir das Wasser das Kinn runter läuft.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, das ist ja mal gut 

Wäre ich zu gern dabei gewesen


----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2010)

Kein Spruch, nur ne Geste:

Gestern am Ende der Tour auf nem Fest angehalten, gelabt .

Rucksack runter, Flickzeugkästchen rausgeholt, aufgeklappt, 10 Euro schein (schön kleingefaltet) rausgeholt + bezahlt.

Habe 6 Euro rausgekriegt. Erst ne 1-Euro-Münze, dann holte er einen 5-Euro-Schein aus der Kasse und faltete ihn auf ca. 2 x 2 cm, und sagte: "Das ist im Service mit dabei"


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Juni 2010)

da hat einer mitgedacht


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2010)

suppi, sympathisch


----------



## heifisch (21. Juni 2010)

Des ist doch mal nett!


----------



## Ayuna (27. Juni 2010)

bin gestern mal wieder meine hausstrecke gefahren (ca 45min. bergauf und dann 5min runter^^)... fahr schön den berg rauf bei 28° und treff im wald zwei ältere herren mit hund beim spazieren, oben angekommen leg ich das fahrrad ab, zieh meine schoner kamen die von hinten im rentnertempo singend angelaufen...

der eine zu mir "sie wollen doch da jetzt nicht runterfahren junge frau?"

ich zu ihm "hatte ich eig. schon vor wieso?"

der andre dann "die jungen frauen (lacht) die werden auch immer wilder"

ich hab dann einfach blöd gegrinst, die zunge rausgestreckt, schönen tag gewünscht... helm auf und runter den berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (27. Juni 2010)

Ich wurde gestern auf dem nachhauseweg von 2 Rentnern als beschissener assozialer rücksichtsloser raser tituliert, weil ich sie mit meiner stadtschlampe klingelnd und laut tacho mit 17,6 kmh überholt hab.

Bin wortlos dran vorbeigefahren und hab so getan als ob ich sie nicht gehört hab


----------



## Ayuna (27. Juni 2010)

hahahah^^ super sache, du hast alles richtig gemacht und wirst so beschimpft... in dem fall is ganz klar wer hier als "beschissener assozialer rücksichtsloser" tituliert werden sollte... wobei das harte worte sind... sicher gutes elternhaus gehabt die opis


----------



## sandtreter (27. Juni 2010)

neulich beim ausrollern nach ner tour: ich max. 20km/h auf nem 4 meter breiten asphaltierten weg. entgegenkommende frau (typ ältliche jungfer): "DAS DOCH KEINE RENNSTRECKE HIER!"
die fühlte sich wohl durch mein "rennoutfit" provoziert....


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Juni 2010)

> sicher gutes elternhaus gehabt die opis


es gab da so erziehungscamps für mädchen und jungen mit blauen augen und blonden haaren. Vielleicht haben sie da gelernt so zu reden?


----------



## Ayuna (27. Juni 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> es gab da so erziehungscamps für mädchen und jungen mit blauen augen und blonden haaren. Vielleicht haben sie da gelernt so zu reden?



hehe mag sein^^


----------



## xtccc (27. Juni 2010)

ich wurde gestern gefragt, ob "das eine batterie für einen e-motor wäre"...mit fingerzeig auf den dhx-air..


----------



## Panscher (27. Juni 2010)

Gestern Halde Hoheward...

Dort geht es quasi zick zack über Asphaltierte wege bergauf und die steigungen zwischen den Asphaltierten Strecken über schmale Pfade bergab... ich also grad am runterfahren, unten angekommen guckt mich nen kleiner Junge an, schaut zu seinem Vater hoch und fragt ihn trocken:

"glaubst du der Spinnt?"


----------



## heifisch (27. Juni 2010)




----------



## DerandereJan (28. Juni 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> ich hab dann einfach blöd gegrinst, die zunge rausgestreckt, schönen tag gewünscht... helm auf und runter den berg




... ich würd´dich ja gerne mal kennenlernen.... bin ursprünglich aus Weinheim......

So ne Schnodderschnautze is immer gut..... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Juni 2010)

Heeeh, das ist doch keine Singlebörse hier...


----------



## macmaegges (28. Juni 2010)

War heute vor dem Fussballspiel radeln, an einem besonders Steilen Stück, kam mir ein kleiner Junge entgegen, der seinen Vater im Schlepptau hatte,  ja der Junge den Vater ...

Ich stand dort im Trackstand um zu warten bis die zwei an mir vorbei waren um hinunterzufahren.
Als der Vater bemerkte das ich auf die Abfahrt geil bin, meinte er ob ich noch ganz sauber wäre dort runterzufahren, wo er doch kaum hoch käme und ob ich keine Angst hätte.
Ich meinte nur mit nem zwinkern Nö und hab die Bremsen aufgemacht...
In der Abfahrt hörte ich noch wie er mir hinterherrief das ich ein Spinner wäre...

Komischer Typ wirklich...


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (29. Juni 2010)

Vor der Abfahrt steht ne Truppe Senioren und fragt folgendes:

"Ist es eher hoch oder runter anstrengender? "


----------



## Quator94 (29. Juni 2010)

Heute wieder einmal ein paar Hundebesitzer und Fußgänger...

Ich Klingel Hundebesitzer macht Platz.
Ich: Danke
Hundebesitzer: Bitte

Ich Klingel, Senioren machen Platz.
Ich: Danke 
Senioren: Bitte

Ich Klingel, Familie macht Platz.
Ich: Danke
Vater: Bitte, Bitte

Ich Klingel, andere Senioren machen Platz:
Ich: Danke
Senioren: Bitte, Bitte, Hui, Bitte, Bitte


Ein schöner Tag


----------



## Azrael1980 (29. Juni 2010)

Klasse, muß am Wetter liegen  heute waren auch alle superfreundlich


----------



## Büüche (29. Juni 2010)

Stimmt

Heute auf der Feierabendrunde:

Mal eine ganz neue Route probiert. Ich bieg also von der Straße auf den Wanderparkplatz ab, von dem einige Wege abgehen. Andere Straßenseite noch ein paar. Also langsam ans Schild gefahren um zu schauen.
Sitzt ein älteres Ehepaar auf ner Bank und er meint: "Sie wollen bestimmt da hoch. Das passt schon. Immer den Schildern folgen." Und sie gibt mir noch den Tipp meine Flasche an der Quelle ( direkt an dem Parkplatz hinter der Bank) aufzufüllen, weil der Anstieg lange ist.


So machts doch gleich mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (30. Juni 2010)

hihi, hab heute auch meine hausrunde begonnen, wollte dann den berg rauf, treffe dort ne gute freundin und deren papa beim weinreben spritzen... haben kurz geredet, dann wurd ich zu denen heim eingeladen 

nach 4 gläsern wein hab ich mir das radfahren gespart und meinen ruhetag auf heut verschoben^^


----------



## sackstand (1. Juli 2010)

Moin,

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her aber frauchen regt sich immernoch drüber auf ^^ deswegen schreib ich es mal hier rein.


wir waren am Sonntag nochmal ne kleine Runde inne Müggelberge drehen. an einer Stelle wird der Weg sehr eng, da passt wirklich nur einer durch.
Vor uns war eine gruppe von 4 leuten + 2 Hunde, die haben wir auch ganz gemütlich vor gehen lassen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt Stand auf der anderen Seite schon ein älteres Paar mit ebenfalls 2 Teppichratten. Der Mann läuft Los und die Frau wartet. Als alles Frei war wollen wir durch.. und kurz vorm Ende rennte die alte wie eine irre los und Meckert auf meine Freundin "Du Dummes Mädel das ist kein Radweg was fällt dir ein, bist du bescheuert...." (den rest spar ich mir) eh ich ansetzen konnte um der Frau mal ein Paar takte zu husten, kam die Gruppe mit den 4 Leuten und machte die alte Frau zur sau... was ihr einfällt erst uns zu zeigen das wir durch können und dann hier rumschreien... (die wurde ganz klein) 

Da war ich total Baff und sprachlos! 

Die meinten danach noch so zu uns. "Ich verstehe sone Leute einfach nicht was läuft da schief im Kopf? und dann heisst es wieder die Hundebesitzer sind schuld, schönen Ausflug noch


----------



## Lizzard (1. Juli 2010)

Hehe.  So muss das.


----------



## Beorn (1. Juli 2010)

Gestern mit zwei Kumpels im Schönbuch ne Gruppe Walkerinnen überholt. Die zwei ein wenig vor mir und ich knapp dahinter (so 20m). Sagt die eine aus der Gruppe: "Das ist aber praktisch, wenn der mit Klingel hinten fährt!" Dazu die andere: "Ach, soll doch Spaß machen, der (ich) ist runter sicher wieder vorne."


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Juli 2010)

@sackstand: ich würde fast schon sagen, die leute die da für euch gesprochen haben, werden warscheinlich selbst fahren, weil normalerweise ist die courage wandererseits viel zu gering um so für radfahrer einzutreten. Oder die waren einfach nur nett.


----------



## Unattached (1. Juli 2010)

1.ich bin letztens nen anstieg hoch, also so mittelschnell. oben hatte eine dame ihren köter nicht an der leine und hielt den hund genervt fest, sodass ich vorbeifahren konnte, ohne dass ich ein tier ausversehen mitnehme .
Sie ganz genervt "danke", ich "kein problem" und einfach weiter....^^
wahrscheinlich so die standartgeschichte...

2.als ich heute von der uni mit gemütlichen 23km/h heim bin, war eine ältere Dame/oma  am rechten bürgersteig hinter einem wohnwagen. zumindest erkannte man sie erst, als man schon die hälfte vom wohnwagen hinter sich hatte.
sie schaute nach rechts, ging los und schaute nach links. ich wich nach links aus und bremste, da ich sie sonst zamgefahren hätte. da brüllt sie ganz gehässig los:" jetzt auch noch kurven fahren, findeste des jetzt gut? ich will heute noch da drüben angekommen... eine unverschämtheit..."
die hatte wohl mein ausweichmanäver fehltinterpretiert....


----------



## Wimbo (1. Juli 2010)

Meine Mama zu mir, als ich ihr erklären wollte, wieso ich mir zum meinem Freerider noch ein Dirtbike kaufe:

*Du hast schon ein Rad! Man braucht keine 2 Räder zum Fahrrad fahren.*


Bei ihr bin ich einfach an der falschen Adresse wenns um was nicht-Frauen-typisches geht...


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)

Sag ihr doch, dass sie nicht mehr als eine Handtasche besitzen darf.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. Juli 2010)

Tja, manchen kann man es halt nicht recht machen. Radfahrer sind halt ein völlig mißverstandenes Völkchen...   


Ich hab übrigens schon öfters festgestellt (vorwiegend auf Radwegen), daß es machmal besser ist, wenn sich ungebremst vorbeischlängelt (genügend Rest-Platz vorausgesetzt) - wenn die sich erschrecken ist man schon vorbei...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sag ihr doch, dass sie nicht mehr als eine Handtasche besitzen darf.



Guter Konter, den muß ich mir merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wimbo (1. Juli 2010)

Hab ich schonmal mit dem Vorwurf, dass sie auch keine 40 Paar Schuhe braucht, probiert 

Dann hat sie mir erklärt, dass sie die hier für die Arbeit braucht, dann noch die hier fürs weggehen, dann die hier fürs Gassi gehen mit dem Hund, die hier fürs Autofahren, die hier für den Sommer, die hier fürs Schwimmbad, die anderen dort für den Stadtbummel, usw.
Das alles dann noch doppelt und dreifach, in allen Farben und Variationen...

Aber, es ist schon schwer zu kapieren, dass man 2 Räder für Unterschiedliche Anforderungen braucht, noch dazu wenn das ein Hobby ist.
Auch der Vergleich mit dem Sportwagen im Gelände brachte nichts 

EDIT:
So geht's mir übrigens auch, wenn mal ein neues Trikot oder Schoner kommen.
Für sie ist Fahrrad fahren eben Fahrrad fahren


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)

Tja, Weiber halt.


----------



## swe68 (1. Juli 2010)

Wimbo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei ihr bin ich einfach an der falschen Adresse wenns um was nicht-Frauen-typisches geht...



was ist denn deiner Meinung nach "frauentypisch"?


----------



## MatzeRL (1. Juli 2010)

Pass auf, das ist ne Fangfrage


----------



## player599 (1. Juli 2010)

versuchs mal damit: sie hat ja schuhe für lle klammotten in den passenden farben, also brauchst du bikes die zu deinem outfit passen


----------



## Wimbo (1. Juli 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> was ist denn deiner Meinung nach "frauentypisch"?



Oha, und so eine Frage von einer Frau 

Schuhe, Taschen, Klamotten, teure Autos fahren, Shopping, Tratsch&Klatsch und natürlich die Erdbeerwoche


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)

*Und* sich über männertypische Gepflogenheiten aufregen und es selbst nicht besser bzw. noch viel schlimmer machen!!!


----------



## Wimbo (1. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> *Und* sich über männertypische Gepflogenheiten aufregen und es selbst nicht besser bzw. noch viel schlimmer machen!!!


----------



## scary.master (1. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> *Und* sich über männertypische Gepflogenheiten aufregen und es selbst nicht besser bzw. noch viel schlimmer machen!!!



YMMD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (1. Juli 2010)

nana! Wo ist nur eure Political correctnes geblieben! Schämt euch, wenn das Alice Schwarzer lesen würde!


----------



## schwarzes dawes (1. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> *Und* sich über männertypische Gepflogenheiten aufregen und es selbst nicht besser bzw. noch viel schlimmer machen!!!


 


also ich habe noch nie gesehen, daß zwei frauen mit einer flasche bier in der hand und nacktem oberkörper in der prallen sonne vor einer offenen motorhaube standen, und die eine anerkennend nickt weil die andere im takt des brüllenden v8 einen fahren lässt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)




----------



## Wimbo (1. Juli 2010)

schwarzes dawes schrieb:


> also ich habe noch nie gesehen, daß zwei frauen mit einer flasche bier in der hand und nacktem oberkörper in der prallen sonne vor einer offenen motorhaube standen, und die eine anerkennend nickt weil die andere im takt des brüllenden v8 einen fahren lässt.



Und weißt du auch wieso?
Weil Frauen das gar nicht können!


----------



## Osama (1. Juli 2010)

@schwarze dawes
ich auch nicht, aber ich würde es gerne mal sehn...


----------



## Wimbo (1. Juli 2010)

Osama schrieb:


> @schwarze dawes
> ich auch nicht, aber ich würde es gerne mal sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)

Ist das Duffmans treue Weggefährtin Duffwoman?


----------



## Wimbo (1. Juli 2010)

Ouh mann seid ihr fertig


----------



## BikeJockey (1. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ist das Duffmans treue Weggefährtin Duffwoman?



Wenn ja, dann zum Glück ohne Brustbehaarung und verdeckende Bekleidung... 

Gibts aus den Zapfhähnen Müllermilch oder Hopfensaft?


----------



## Büüche (1. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> nana! Wo ist nur eure Political correctnes geblieben! Schämt euch, wenn das Alice Schwarzer lesen würde!



Deren Arsch ist auch zu breit fürs Forum.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)

Passt der auf einen 102" Bildschirm? Originalgetreue Darstellung natürlich.


----------



## swe68 (1. Juli 2010)

Wimbo schrieb:


> Oha, und so eine Frage von einer Frau
> 
> Schuhe, Taschen, Klamotten, teure Autos fahren, Shopping, Tratsch&Klatsch und natürlich die Erdbeerwoche



Ihr scheint euch ja richtig gut auszukennen 

Wimbo - Kennst Du überhaupt Frauen außer deiner Mutter?
Deine Mutter kann so viel Schuhe haben, wie sie will. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass Du ein neues Bike bekommst. Damit, dass sie sich gerechtfertigt hat, hat sie zwar einerseits einen Fehler gemacht, dir aber andererseits eine Lektion erteilt, die du nicht gelernt hast: Dir fehlen die Argumente für ein neues Bike, während sie für ihre Schuhe welche hat. Wenn es Dir wichtig ist, musst Du ihr eben beweisen, dass es Dir viel bedeutet.
Abgesehen davon kann  man für den Preis eines neuen Bikes ziemlich viele Schuhe kaufen.


----------



## Child3k (1. Juli 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann  man für den Preis eines
> neuen Bikes ziemlich viele Schuhe kaufen.



nana - da gilt wie immer: Kommt drauf an


----------



## TheRacer (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin da mittlerweile schnell fertig bei den Diskusionen.
Ich sag nur noch, dass das mein Hobby ist und ich dafür gerne mein Geld ausgebe.
Allerdings gebe ich auch wirklich nur mein selber verdientes Geld aus, da weiß man ja nicht wie da so die Gegebenheiten sind.


----------



## Azrael1980 (1. Juli 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Dir fehlen die Argumente für ein neues Bike, während sie für ihre Schuhe welche hat.



Hmmm, erinnert mich an meine Ex. Ihr Standartargument für neue Schuhe: "Die sehen schön aus!" 

Hach ich mag die Frauen


----------



## Coga (1. Juli 2010)

schwarzes dawes schrieb:


> also ich habe noch nie gesehen, daß zwei frauen mit einer flasche bier in der hand und nacktem oberkörper in der prallen sonne vor einer offenen motorhaube standen, und die eine anerkennend nickt weil die andere im takt des brüllenden v8 einen fahren lässt.




Made my Day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (1. Juli 2010)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald, naja Wäldchen.

Ich crashte in einen dichte Hecke und flog durch. Als ich durch mein geschaffenes Loch zurück kraxelte, kam mir eine Frau auf dem Trail entgegen, die sich ziemlich heftig erschreckt hat.

Sie schrie, kurz, laut auf und meinte dann : " Ach , ich dachte Sie wären ein Yeti..."

Ich frage mich ob ich in meinen Weissen klamotten wirklich wie ein Yeti ausgeshen habe... Und meine Haare hat sie Wegen des Helmes nicht in voller Pracht gesehen...


----------



## ttbitg (2. Juli 2010)

eine ganzkörper wachsbehandlung könnte dein sozialleben evtl erheblich verbessern


----------



## RadSchatten (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meine "Geschichte" betrifft Fussvolk und andere Radfahrer. Aber irgendwie fühlte ich mich von den Reaktionen her doch generell an Fussvolk erinnert... 

Gestern, sehr lange, abschüssige Straße mit Radweg und guter Übersicht. Ich auf dem Radweg.

Zunächst kommen mir eine Gruppe von 6 oder 7 Joggern entgegen. Die Gruppe belegt Rad- und Fussgängerweg. Und entgegen. Das bedeutet, man sieht einander schon von weitem. Dennoch muss ich fast bis zum Stillstand abbremsen, damit man mich durchlässt 

Danach, ca. 1km weiter, ein Päärchen. Beide recht langsam (geschätzt weniger als 10 km/h) und in meiner Fahrtrichtung. Ich komme also von hinten. Er ist ein paar Meter vor ihr. Sie "eiert" etwas mit ihrem Rad. Daher klingel' ich, damit sie weiss, daß jemand kommt. Sie sortiert sich nach rechts, ich ziehe vorbei und sie entschuldigt sich. Naja, kann ja passieren. Alles cool.

Dann schert er aus und direkt vor mich! 

Ich bin zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine 2m von ihm entfernt und ca. 25 km/h schnell. Also rein in die Eisen und mit blockierendem Hinterrad um ihn herum geschlingert.

Ich: "Alter, beim nächsten mal etwas mehr aufpassen, ok?"

Ok, war jetzt vielleicht nicht sooo nett, aber m.M. noch im grünen Bereich. Er mault irgendetwas und ist sichtlich angepisst. Ich denk' mir nur "WTF?", beschleunige und bin weg.

Etwa 2km weiter ist 'ne Ampel. Ich muss warten und das Päärchen erreicht mich dann auch. Er fährt sachte zu mir und entschuldigt sich. Er hätte gedacht, es sei seine Freundin (ummm... ok. Und die macht er dann an, oder was? *kopfschüttel*) 

Ich so: "Naja, ist ja noch mal gut gegangen. Aber das hätte auch böse enden können, wenn ich in dich reingerauscht wäre... "
Er: "Naja, sorry, aber du warst aber auch sehr schnell..."
Ich: ...
Sie erreicht uns nun auch, kommt auf dem Bürgersteig angerollt und mault sichtlich erregt zu mir rüber.
Ich denk' mir nur wieder "WTF?". Die Ampel wird grün und wir fahren unserer Wege.

Manche Leute...


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Juli 2010)

naja, das sind keine radfahrer, das sind fußgänger mit fahrrad.


----------



## RadSchatten (2. Juli 2010)

yo, wohl wahr


----------



## Büüche (2. Juli 2010)

@ macmaegges

Du hättest antworten müssen: "Nein, ich bin ein Bergamont" Oder was auch immer du grade gefahren bist.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> naja, das sind keine radfahrer, das sind fußgänger mit fahrrad.



WORD!


----------



## player599 (3. Juli 2010)

gestern fahr ich mit nem kumpel aufm radweg, wir "chillen" ne runde vorallem wegen der temperatur, fahren also nur 15kmh oder so.

plötzlich überholt uns son kleines mädchen (8-9 jahre) und motzt uns an: Noch n bisschen langsamer gehts nicht?!?!?!?!

da hat wer bei der erziehung versagt würde ich mal tippen... da hat man shcon ne klingel am bike und dann werden wir angeschissen dass wir der keinen platz machen


----------



## heifisch (3. Juli 2010)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Auf der Freeride am Geißkopf am letzen drittel nen Sknakebit gehabt. Resulatat Schlauch zwei 1cm lange Schnitte, Reifen nen Loch, Felge nen Schlag und ne Delle. Da schieb ich auf den Schotterweg nach unten, als ne Familie vorbei kommt schreit die kleine (natürlich erst als wir vorbei waren) "Haha haha haha haha haha" mindestens ne Halbe Minute.   Die leichen hab ich davor am Einstieg vom Evileye getroffen, wo sie etwas dumm da standen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (3. Juli 2010)

Letzte Woche mal wieder ne kleine Tour mit meinem Enduro um Berlin gedreht. Mittagspause beim Bäcker. Als ich fertig bin gehe ich rein zum bezahlen.

Ich: das ist nicht meine Rechnung
Sie: geht raus um zu schauen, kommt wieder rein und entschuldigt sich mit der Antwort "Am Nachbartisch sitzt auch noch ein Motorradfahrer"
(meine Kluft: Freerideshorts, Clickies, Radhelm(kein Fullface) Sonnenbrille)

Zwei Stunden später am Drachenfliegerberg. Ich will gerade eine Abfahrt runter die ich nicht einsehen kann, da kommen mir zwei Gleitschirmflieger entgegen. Ich halte an und warte. Als der zweite vorbei ist, frage ich ob noch jemand kommt.
Antwort: "Ne, jetzt kannst dich umbringen!" (in freundlich, lustigem deutsch-italienisch)


----------



## Ayuna (4. Juli 2010)

unser nachbar opi den ich seit langem mal wieder gesehen hab hatte gestern auch mal wieder nen brüller losgelassen.

ich steh im hof, bastel neue feder in die gabel und lenkergriffe dran etc. kommt er bei sich ausm hof anspaziert im "turbomodus für 90 jährige"... stellt sich zu mir und sagt:

"Hach, hat die kleine Maier jetzt auch so ä Fahrrad zum rumhüpfen, des hätts beim H***** früher net gegeben".

ich nur so: "jo, dafür hätts aber genug hügel und löcher zum hüpfen gegeben"


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juli 2010)

krass


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Juli 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> ich nur so: "jo, dafür hätts aber genug hügel und löcher zum hüpfen gegeben"



Boah, der war jetzt aber fies...


----------



## LB-Biker (5. Juli 2010)

Naja, wer da auf nen Hügel gesprungen ist, dem sollte man die Tapferkeitsmedallie verleihen


----------



## tareldar (5. Juli 2010)

ich find das nicht besonders witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (5. Juli 2010)

'Gut jetzt...

War eben Brötchen holen mit dem Bike,  bin die Bordsteine bissle hoch und runtergesprungen, hab ein paar Wheelies gemacht und Stoppies usw...

Kam ein kleines Kind mit ihrer Mutter aus der Bäckerei raus und sah mich,  schrie mich sofort an ich solle einen Helm aufsetzen damit ich mir nich meine rübe einramme.

Oh mann, so baff war ich schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2010)

wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht


----------



## macmaegges (5. Juli 2010)

Stimmt   das nächste mal zieh ich mein neuen FF auf.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

beim nächsten mal fahr mitm Hollandrad und voller Schutzkleidung hin. hab ich ich mir auch schonüberlegt als einer meinte das ff zuviel des guten fürs treppenfahren sei ...


----------



## Targut (5. Juli 2010)

Da du nicht in deinem Nick landen willst wohl eher nicht


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> beim nächsten mal fahr mitm Hollandrad und voller Schutzkleidung hin. hab ich ich mir auch schonüberlegt als einer meinte das ff zuviel des guten fürs treppenfahren sei ...



DAVON will ich dann aber ein Bild haben!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

Ich werd's durchziehen und mal schaun was die hier so sagen 

mal gucken wannd er passende anlass ist  karneval ohnehin


----------



## Cuberius (5. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> mal gucken wannd er passende anlass ist



Wie wär's mit Sonntags morgens, wenn jeder beim Bäcker steht?


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

hier im Dorf gibt's keinen. Und der nächste ist 8km entfernt, jedenfalls einer wo was los wäre, wo' die Leute es irgendwie verstehen würden. Gucken tuhen die Leute hier alle dumm, kennen halt kaum MTB'ler.

mal schaun, das war einer der motorcross fährt ...
ich werde videos / bilder hier posten bzw. verlinken


----------



## Snap4x (5. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hier im Dorf gibt's keinen. Und der nächste ist 8km entfernt, jedenfalls einer wo was los wäre, wo' die Leute es irgendwie verstehen würden. Gucken tuhen die Leute hier alle dumm, kennen halt kaum MTB'ler.
> 
> mal schaun, das war einer der motorcross fährt ...
> ich werde videos / bilder hier posten bzw. verlinken



Also wenn du das machst, dann werd ich auch das machen und das hier posten 
Mal sehen ob du es machen wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

ich bin schließlich Mit-Glied wie du, also zieh ich das auch durch


----------



## J.O (5. Juli 2010)

http://www.planet-tirol.com/channels/show/channel/3/title/Bike/mkey/1b1e0f96f7%7CaoRVRQBTqis


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

nicht lustig ...


----------



## J.O (5. Juli 2010)

habe ich auch nicht behauptet


----------



## JuergenM. (5. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> http://www.planet-tirol.com/channels/show/channel/3/title/Bike/mkey/1b1e0f96f7|aoRVRQBTqis


 
Ich glaub die Jungs sind mal ziemlich hart an nen Baum geknallt oder wurden einfach zu heiß gewaschen. "Krank"


----------



## Snap4x (5. Juli 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Jungs sind mal ziemlich hart an nen Baum geknallt oder wurden einfach zu heiß gewaschen. "Langeweile"



Ich hab mal verbessert


----------



## majere112 (6. Juli 2010)

Quäle mich gestern mit 6km/h, Kette links, eine Straße hoch, total kaputt.
Da sehe ich im linken Augenwinkel, dass mich ein Fahrrad überholt und ehe ich es richtig begreifen kann fährt eine ca. 40 Jährige Dame auf ihrem Damenrad zügig an mir vorbei, nickt mir zu und grinst freundlich. 

Ich wollt nicht mehr Leben!

An der nächsten Ampel hatte ich sie dann eingeholt und sah dann auch den elektrischen Motor um die Hinterradnabe.

Da sagte ich, auf den Motor deutend, zu ihr: "Das erklärt alles!"
Sie: "Mit Ihrem Gesichtsausdruck eben hat sich die Investition schon bezahlt gemacht!"


----------



## ttbitg (6. Juli 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Assis sind mal ziemlich hart assi oder wurden einfach zu assi. "Assis"



ich hab auch mal verbessert


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juli 2010)

hast den Motor nicht gehört? Den hört man doch fiepen....????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majere112 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nichts gehört, war aber auch sehr windig.


----------



## Beorn (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse E-Bikes. Die ham immer so ein mieses Grinsen in der Fresse, wenn sie sich toll vorkommen beim mit Motor überholen. Ich will mal einen treffen, dem am Albaufstieg der Akku leer ging und dann sehn wir wer am Schluss als Letzter lacht


----------



## RadSchatten (6. Juli 2010)

und sie hat Humor. Das ist doch was


----------



## Snap4x (6. Juli 2010)

Ja, also ich bin letztens eins gefahren, das hÃ¶rt man Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Preis liegt bei etwa 1800â¬ des getesteten Rades  Leergewicht war auch nur 28 Kilo


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juli 2010)

bin schon öfters aus Gaudi auf eins gesessen...waren alle sehr gut zu hören.
Von Billig-Dingern bis zu einem mit nem Nummernschild, das bis 40 geht.

Leergewicht von 28kg??? Dann ist es mit Sicherheit ein altes Gelumpe  .

Fiepen hört man die Teile m.E. gut. Auch mit Gegenwind.
(Mein Bekannter ist Fahrradhändler, daher die "vielen" tests...).
Ich hoffe nur, daß ich noch seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange ohne so ein Teil auskommen kann (es sei denn, ich werde gesundheitlich dazu gezwungen).


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2010)

Mich hat auch mal ein junger, eigentlich fit aussehender Kerl auf einem vollgefederten e-Bike zersägt, als ich mich mit dem Rennrad eine Asphaltstraße hochgequält habe. Seitdem habe ich eine Abneigung gegen die Dinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2010)

Ärgert ihr euch auch wenn ein Auto oder gar Motorrad euch überholt? Ist im Grunde doch das gleiche.


----------



## Nagah (6. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> http://www.planet-tirol.com/channels/show/channel/3/title/Bike/mkey/1b1e0f96f7%7CaoRVRQBTqis



Was sind n das für Trottel? Warum macht man die Räder mit Absicht kaputt?


----------



## heifisch (6. Juli 2010)

Nö, immerhin ist ein Motorrad oder gar ein Auto nicht dazu gebaut worden, sich selber fort zu bewegen.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2010)

Haarspalterei. Ich bin ja der Meinung der Mensch wäre sowieso nur dazu bestimmt zu Fuß zu gehen


----------



## heifisch (6. Juli 2010)

Warum fahren dann alle Fahrrad, Auto, Motorrad.^^ Jaja, ist bequemer.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Haarspalterei. Ich bin ja der Meinung der Mensch wäre sowieso nur dazu bestimmt zu Fuß zu gehen



Und warum dürfte er dann das Rad erfinden


----------



## leeresblatt (6. Juli 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Und warum dürfte er dann das Rad erfinden



weil ein Motor ohne Räder wenig Sinn machen würde


----------



## heifisch (6. Juli 2010)




----------



## pixelquantec (6. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> http://www.planet-tirol.com/channels/show/channel/3/title/Bike/mkey/1b1e0f96f7%7CaoRVRQBTqis


 
Das einer von den beiden Horst heisst, war mir irgendwie klar.

Am Anfang dachte ich noch, die fahren wirklich bis der Fahrradschrott unter ihnen nachgibt. Die Drahtesel irgendwo runterschmeißen......zählt das schon als Kunst? Ich tippe mal auf zuviel Luft an der Stelle wo andere ein Gehirn haben.


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Juli 2010)

Bis auf den teil, wo die ihre räder irgetwo runterwerfen fand ich die idee eigentlich gar nicht so unkreativ, ist halt mal was anderes leuten, die durch videos ihr fahrerisches können zur schau stellen wollen zuzugucken, aber als die dann angefangen haben die dinger mutwillig kaputtzumachen bekam ich wiedereinmal das gefühl, sich für das handeln anderer Menschen schämen zu müssen.
Der witz war, ich habe nichtmal richtig verstanden WARUM die räder da jetzt runtermusste. Wenn se denn durchs fahren bereits kaputt gewesen wären, hätte man das ja als hyperbel zum ausdruck der aufkommenden wut über die schwäche des Materials, die sich durch entgültige zerstörung entläd, interpretieren können, aber so...was soll der schei$$?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (7. Juli 2010)

na ganz einfach, die dachten die räder gehen bei der abfahrt kaputt, was sie aber nicht sind also mussten sie so drann glauben


----------



## heifisch (7. Juli 2010)

Geile Erklärung. 

Und ne geile Sig, da wollt ich doch glatt draufklicken.


----------



## alet08 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich mag auch so'n Rad: die scheinen recht stabil zu sein


----------



## Wimbo (7. Juli 2010)

Heute im Bikepark Bischofsmais. Es waren einige Wanderer unterwegs, die man v.a. an der Bergstation antraf.

Eine Frau zu ihrem Mann:

*Also das mit den Holzkonstruktionen *(sie meinte den Northshoretrail) *ist ja wirklich gefährlich, die sollten das wenigstens absperren, wenn sie schon kein Eisengerüst zum Bäume fällen aufstellen können *(die meinte das Todernst)*...
*


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir heute Vormittag doch einige verwundert neugierige Blicke eingefangen, als ich so durch die Gegend geradelt bin:





Dumme Sprüche kamen irgendwie aber trotzdem nicht...


----------



## morph027 (8. Juli 2010)

Wimbo schrieb:


> Heute im Bikepark Bischofsmais. Es waren einige Wanderer unterwegs, die man v.a. an der Bergstation antraf.
> 
> Eine Frau zu ihrem Mann:
> 
> ...



Made my day


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2010)

@Onkel Manuel

Wolltest du mal das Fahrgefühl mit Rohloff testen?


----------



## Harvester (8. Juli 2010)

In dieser Konstellation überwiegen (Vorsicht, Wortspiel) aber die Nachteile deutlich


----------



## player599 (8. Juli 2010)

bin auch mal so durch die gegend geradelt (neues hinterrad weil mein altes gebrochen ist) udn da fragt mich son alter mann: und, haste gleich nen ersatz dabei, falls was kaputt geht? kannst ja gleich nen ganzen rahmen mitschleppen ich glaub mein blick danach war seehr komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (8. Juli 2010)

Heute war (mal wieder) was lustiges mit den Grünen passiert.
Zwei Radler ziehen an uns vorbei, mit dem Satz "Achtung". Das war auch schon die Kriegserklärung für uns. Wir drücken in die Pedale, und erblicken rechts von uns (Landstraße) 2 Polizisten mit einem Laser-Geschwindigkeitsmesser. Ich blicke sie an, kaum danach: "ZWEIUNDVIERZIG". Wir allesamt konnten uns ein lächeln nicht verkneifen.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2010)

Mit ein Laser dingbums Radler messen ??

fragwürdig . . .


----------



## J.O (8. Juli 2010)

was ist daran fragwürdig funktioniert bei Mopedfahrern ja auch


----------



## svs (8. Juli 2010)

Moped / Moderne Roller haben vorne ein bisschen mehr Fläche zum zielen/treffen.
Wenn ein Rad frontal auf den Herrn in grün oder blau zukommt muss er schon ein gutes Auge und ruhiges Händchen haben.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2010)

Diese Laser dingbums arbeiten nach den Reflexionsprinzip, wenn keine Fläche da ist zum Reflektieren kann auch keine Messung erfolgen.


----------



## Shoxar (8. Juli 2010)

Sicher geht das. 
Gibt ja auch geblitzte Radfahrer, da ist es das gleiche.

btw:
http://www.clickpix.de/unglaublich/2008/rasender-radler.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (8. Juli 2010)

So ein Radler ist doch groß genug zudem funktionieren Entfernungsmesser sogar bei Wildfichern.
da bezweifle ich doch eher die 240


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juli 2010)

Analphabet? Zweiundvierzig = 42!


----------



## Shoxar (8. Juli 2010)

@Phat:
Die haben uns nur aus fun gemessen, da grad kein Verkehr da war.
Zudem waren wir in ner Gruppe unterwegs, zumindest einen wird man bei 5 Leuten schon erwischen


----------



## J.O (8. Juli 2010)

Ubs


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2010)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Sicher geht das.
> Gibt ja auch geblitzte Radfahrer, da ist es das gleiche.
> 
> btw:
> http://www.clickpix.de/unglaublich/2008/rasender-radler.htm




Mit einer Radarmessung sicherlich, aber Laser ??


----------



## RedF. (8. Juli 2010)

Einfach der Standartspruch : 
"Ui! Das ist aber gefährlich !"

und 

"Das ist aber Steil!"


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2010)

Ist hier im Forum ein Uniformträger der klarheit schaffen kann ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte es mit Laser nicht funktionieren? Das Licht wird ja von einem sich bewegenden Objekt reflektiert und mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## el comandante (8. Juli 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ist hier im Forum ein Uniformträger der  klarheit schaffen kann ??



Mehrere! Ich weiß von Dreien, grad wusste ich ihre Nick's noch, jetzt nicht mehr!

Da braucht man keine Grünwachtelmeister, 5 Radler geben genug Fläche für eine Messung


----------



## Shoxar (8. Juli 2010)

Es gibt doch diese digitalen "Sie fahren" Schilder. Dort klappt es sehr wohl auch.

Wie schnell sich eine Diskussion entfachten kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedF. (8. Juli 2010)

Wimbo schrieb:


> Eine Frau zu ihrem Mann:
> 
> *Also das mit den Holzkonstruktionen *(sie meinte den Northshoretrail) *ist ja wirklich gefährlich, die sollten das wenigstens absperren, wenn sie schon kein Eisengerüst zum Bäume fällen aufstellen können *(die meinte das Todernst)*...
> *



Wie geil ist die Frau den Bitte !


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juli 2010)

Nicht sonderlich. Eher weltfremd .


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2010)

el comandante schrieb:


> Mehrere! Ich weiß von Dreien, grad wusste ich ihre Nick's noch, jetzt nicht mehr!
> 
> Da braucht man keine Grünwachtelmeister, 5 Radler geben genug Fläche für eine Messung



habs nachgelesen . . . die messung erfolgt mit 85 Strahlen und wenn auch nur eine eine Abweichung hat, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung . . . 

Die 5 radler müssten demnach ganz genau nebeneinander gefahren sein.
da der strahl eine gewisse breite nicht überschreitet, reicht ein radler wenn die Fläch grade genug ist um ein ergebniss zu generieren.

Auf runden Flächen haut es nicht hin.

Ja, ich weiss, Ihr wollt ein Link, aber einmal gegooglet und das erste ergebniss war es. Sucht bitte selber. Danke.


----------



## Shoxar (8. Juli 2010)

Wer weiß wen der Grüne gemessen hat. Kann genauso der hinterste gewesen sein, da fällt das mit dem Fehler weg.
Ich denke mal meine fette Stadt-schlampe hätte/hat genug Fläche zur Verfügung gestellt 

Naja, btt


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2010)

Egal jetzt . . . Prost, hoch die Tassen !!!!!!!


----------



## RedF. (8. Juli 2010)

Prost du Sack !


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juli 2010)

Prost ihr Säcke!


----------



## RedF. (8. Juli 2010)

haha


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Onkel Manuel
> 
> Wolltest du mal das Fahrgefühl *mit* Rohloff testen?





Harvester schrieb:


> In dieser Konstellation über*wiegen* (Vorsicht, Wortspiel) aber die Nachteile deutlich



Muhah, tolle Wortspiele...   

Aber ja, das Fahrgefühl ist toll und mein Rad kommt mir leichter vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (9. Juli 2010)

und du kannst im stehen an ampeln schalten.

@phatbiker: Ich wage zu behaupten, das das was du da gelesen haben willst, quatsch war:
-Es gibt genau einen Strahl (laser halt).
-die laserpistole erzeugt eine reihe von lichtimpulsen (dauer 10-20ns) und misst die zeitdifferenz, die diese lichtimpulse brauchen, um zurückzukommen.
-->Dadurch kann der abstand gemessen werden, in dem sich das fahrzeug von der pistole aus befindet, denn licht bewegt sich mit konstanter geschwindigkeit.
-wenn man nun eine abstandsdifferenz aus zwei abstandswerten und eine zeitdifferenz aus zwei zeitwerten ermitteln kann, so kann man mithilfe der formel v=Is2-s1I/Is2-s1I die geschwindigkeit berechnen.
-die einzige unlösbare fehlerquelle die es gibtist der winkelfehler, das bedeutet, das die abstandsdifferenz zur laserpistole anders (geringer) ist als die strecke die das fahrzeug zurücklegt, weil das fahrzeug meistens nicht direkt auf die pistole zufährt, sondern etwas schräg dazu. Das aber lässt sich wegrechnen, wenn die winkel bekannt sind oder auf sehr große entfernung geessen wird, sodass die winkel sehr klein sind.
-es geht nur dann nicht auf runden flächen, wenn diese das licht gerichtet reflektieren (also spiegel). Ein nummernschild oder aber ein radfahrer tshirt reflektiert das licht hingegen ungerichtet (streut das licht gleichmäßig) sodass eine messung unabhängig von der form des körpers erfolgen kann.

=> natürlich kann man mit einer laserpistole auch die geschwindigkeit von radfahrern messen, voraussetzung ist nur, das man hinreichend genau auf den fahrer (was anderes bleibt bei runden, glatten rohren und sich drehenden reifen nicht) zielt.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2010)

Bitte schön . . . 

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/duesseldo...eschwindigkeitsmessung_mit_Lasergeraeten.html

  runter scrollen bis . . . 





*"Sie haben bestimmt das Auto hinter mir gemessen!" *
Das Lasergerät sendet während einer Messung 85 Messstrahlen aus, die vom Fahrzeug reflektiert und von der Empfangseinheit aufgenommen und ausgewertet werden. Sollte nun tatsächlich der Messstrahl zwei Fahrzeuge gleichzeitig erfassen, so würde das Gerät eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben, da die reflektierten Strahlen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Einzelergebnisse ein unlogisches Gesamtergebnis ergeben würden. Man könnte keine Geschwindigkeit ermitteln.


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2010)

Ja aber nacheinander wie Jetpilot geschrieben hat, kein Fächer von 85 Strahlen. Das kann man aber bestimmt auch viel besser ein einem 2fast2furious Forum diskutieren.


----------



## sackstand (9. Juli 2010)

Ne Coladose und dann ne MechaBremse?  das sich dadrüber noch keiner "aufgeregt" hat  *duck und renn*


----------



## Nagah (9. Juli 2010)

Das ist nicht eine Mecha-Bremse, das ist DIE Mecha-Bremse. Avid BB7, soll super sein. Mein Bruder hat sie zwar aber erstens hab ich keine Zeit sie zu testen (leider) und zweitens isses nur ne 160er Scheibe, das kommt eh nich so cool.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Juli 2010)

@phatbiker: Schwache quelle hast du da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OHS-core (10. Juli 2010)

neulich nachts noch ne Runde gefahren. Auf einmal waren vor mir auf dem Weg, in etwa 100m Entfernung, ein paar rote Lichter zu sehen. Ich meine Beleuchtung (2 x MTS) auf Vollgasmodus und hinterher.....  Auf einmal schreit einer den anderen zu: "Achtung, Auto..." dreht sich um, sieht mich: "...oder sowas in der Art!"


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. Juli 2010)

Kenn ich. Mir sind mal nachts zwei Kollegen aufm Radweg entgegen gekommen (haben da aber nix gesagt). Am nächsten Tag erzählt mir halt der eine vom Dialog in der Situation:

K1: "Äääh, fährt da ein Auto aufm Radweg?"
K2: "Nee, das ist bestimmt Manuel, der ist doch immer als UFO unterwegs..."    

Die Macht der 2800 Lumen halt. Wobei ich schon zugeben muß, daß die 8 LEDs schon gut blenden. Mir aber wurscht, *ich* will ja was sehen...


----------



## scary.master (11. Juli 2010)

gestern an der ampel, kommen 2 auf mich zu:
"gehört des so ?"
ich: was meinsde ?
*finger auf gabel zeig* ja des da, gehört des so oder hasde des selber hingebaut ?
ich: Hää, klar gehört des so ?

damm war die ampel grün, und ich weg
ich hab bis jetz nicht wirklich ne ahnung was die gemeint hatten o0


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

Hast du eine Manitou?


----------



## scary.master (11. Juli 2010)

schön wars, ne dorado MRD wäre mein traum,
ist leider "nur" ne 06er marzocchie 888ATA


----------



## player599 (11. Juli 2010)

haste vielleicht son komisches casting, wo dieser bogen, der über den reifen geht, nach hinten zeigt? dann könnt ichs verstehn.. ansonsten würd ich mal schauen, eventuell ist irgendwo ein großes loch und du hast es übersehen


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Die Macht der 2800 Lumen halt. Wobei ich schon zugeben muß, daß die 8 LEDs schon gut blenden. Mir aber wurscht, *ich* will ja was sehen...



Du gehörst wahrscheinlich auch zu den Leuten, die beim Autofahren nachts nicht abblenden wenn ihnen jemand entgegenkommt oder?  ...ist ja auch egal, hauptsache du siehst was...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

@ player: Wieso glaubst du, habe ich gefragt, ob er eine Manitou hat???


----------



## scary.master (11. Juli 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> haste vielleicht son komisches casting, wo dieser bogen, der über den reifen geht, nach hinten zeigt? dann könnt ichs verstehn.. ansonsten würd ich mal schauen, eventuell ist irgendwo ein großes loch und du hast es übersehen



ne die 888 hat die gabelbrücke (dieser bogen über den reifen) ganz normal,
ich glaub aber ich weiß jetz was der gemeint hatt, warscheinlich den oberen teil der standrohre weils ja ne DC gabel ist


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Juli 2010)

Oder aber der der dich da gefragt hat fährt ne manitou...Alles eine frage der betrachtungsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Um nicht gleich nen neuen Fred auf zu machen mal hier.

Die meisten Fussfolksprüche gehen doch im Moment in die Richtung:  "Wie kann man nur so bekloppt sein und bei der Hitze noch Radfahren und dann auch noch Rennen".
Die Woche öfters gehöhrt,vor allen Dingen von total unsportlichen Zeitgenossen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Die meisten Fussfolksprüche gehen doch im Moment in die Richtung:  "Wie kann man nur so bekloppt sein und bei der Hitze noch Radfahren und dann auch noch Rennen".
> Die Woche öfters gehöhrt,vor allen Dingen von total unsportlichen Zeitgenossen.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Cuberius (11. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen.



Wurde die Tage auch von einer älteren Dame angesprochen, wie ich nur bei der Hitze radeln könne. Hab ihr darauf hin geantwortet, daß man es mit nem Trinkrucksack ganz gut aushalten kann. Sie meinte daraufhin, ob ich nicht das meiste verschütte, wenn ich den Rucksack ansetze. 

Ich mußte ihr dann erstmal das Prinzip eines Camelbags erklären, denn sie dachte wirklich, ich saufe direkt aus'm Rucksack.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

Geile Vorstellung .


----------



## heifisch (11. Juli 2010)

Sau geile Vorstellung. 

Ich muss aber zu geben, dass ich bei dem Wetter auch nicht viel Bike gehe. Außer im Bikepark, da muss ich nicht selber hochfahren


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2010)

Was mich bei dem Wetter ankotzt ist eigentlich nur das bei 35°c und mehr meine Leistung echt rapide abfällt, bin mir nicht sicher ob dann Training überhaupt noch einen Sinn hat, wo ich vorletzte Woche bei 35° auf´m Brocken war, haben 4 Liter Wasser auch nicht gereicht, fand´s aber nett, dass ich gerade von älteren Leuten immer mal angefeuert wurde, die konnten ja nicht wissen, dass ich schon das 2. Mal hochfahre.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

Jup, da lobe ich mir den Winter. Ein halber Liter Wasser reicht mir für meine übliche Tour, während ich bei diesen Temperaturen meist 1.5 Liter benötige. Dazu ists auch kuschelig kalt . Hach, ich will Schnee...


----------



## Snap4x (11. Juli 2010)

Ich will 20°C, da meckert wenigstens keiner


----------



## heifisch (11. Juli 2010)

Da meckern dann zwei verschiedene Parteien, den einen ist es zu heißt, den anderen zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (11. Juli 2010)

15 Grad sind besser


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

Ach was,  5° sind perfekt. Da brauchts keine Jacke, Pullover reicht. Handschuhe sind ebenfalls zu warm. Stabile Jeans und Fullface an und los gehts.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Juli 2010)

Jeans und Pullover ??
Kurze Baggy Pants und T-Shirt reicht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

Jeder wie er mag .


----------



## cmon (11. Juli 2010)

gestern auf dem heimweg vom schwimmbad:

von hinten nähert sich ein 14 jähriger mit einem dirtbike, ich habe das rasseln der nabe gehört und bin zur seite gegangen... er bedankt sich und fährt weiter bergab. weiter vorne läuft ein opa. er klingelt und fährt vorbei. das klingeln habe sogar ich 50m weiter hinten gehört. der opa aber nicht. regt sich voll auf und beschimpft den jungen aufs übelste... hab mir nur meinen teil gedacht. später sehe ich den opa mit seinem x5 über den radweg fahren, da er dort geparkt hatte, weil alle parkplätze voll waren...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Juli 2010)

Yo, bei der Hitze sieht man selbst im Wald recht erstaunlich wenige Radfahrer. Meine Begleiter gestern waren eher haufenweise nervige Insekten, die einem Pausen & Schiebe-Passagen zur Hölle gemacht haben...  

Eine lustige Begebenheit hatte ich aber am Samstag: Ich fahr so den einen Waldweg rauf, als ich weiter vorne einen weiteren Radfahrer sehe. Also mal kurz Hackengas gegeben und aufgeschlossen. Fährt da nicht doch tatsächlich eine Frau mittleren Alters mit ihrem City-Rad + Seitentaschen und im Rohloff-T-Shirt da lang. Ich hab dann mal kurz rübergelächelt und bin weiter gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. Juli 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die meisten Fussfolksprüche gehen doch im Moment in die Richtung:  "Wie kann man nur so bekloppt sein und bei der Hitze noch Radfahren und dann auch noch Rennen".
> Die Woche öfters gehöhrt,vor allen Dingen von total unsportlichen Zeitgenossen.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung!

"Boah, wie übel!"
Ein Mädel, das vorgestern schweren Schrittes und luftig bekleidet einen leichten Anstieg hochging und von mir überholt wurde.


----------



## macmaegges (12. Juli 2010)

Wegen dem Schweiss, der dir vom Helmclip tropfte?
Oder weil sie wirklich erstaunt war, das es wen gibt, der bei der Hitze radeln geht?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. Juli 2010)

Ey, ich kanns dir net sagen...vielleicht beides?


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juli 2010)

vllt. warst einfach nicht ihr Typ


----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. Juli 2010)

oder viel zu alt...die war etwa 15, und ich...so, jetzt is aber Schluss hier!


----------



## südpfälzer (12. Juli 2010)

Wir gestern von der Landeck Richtung Martinsturm hoch.
Dann vor uns eine Spaziergängergruppe aus geschätzt 15 Leuten, die natürlich den ganzen Weg gebraucht haben.
Als sie uns bemerkt haben, rechnen wir schon mit Stess, aber was machen die?
Stellen sich links und rechts vom Weg in eine Reihe und jubeln jeden von uns mit einer La-Ola-Welle durch!
War echt super


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Juli 2010)

Cool! Gibts davon ein Video?


----------



## daniel_ (12. Juli 2010)

@südpfälzer, vielleicht tauchst du ja auch bald in nem video auf *ggg*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOur8qXvpnk"]YouTube- TOUR DE FRANCE (REMI GAILLARD)[/nomedia]


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Hab auch noch einen. Nach der Schule sind wir bei den Temperaturen direkt ins Freibad. Da ich mit'm Bike zu Schule gefahren bin, bin ich halt mit gerollt. Auf dem Weg gibt es auch Treppen, bzw. auf den ersten paar Stufen daneben ne Schräge. Ich roll langsam da runter. Da fragt ne Freundin, "Warum fährst du nicht die Schräge?", nen Freund antwortet, "Der ist Mountbiker, dem macht sowas Spaß". Darauf sie nur , "Du bist krank".  Obwohl sie wusste, dass ich Mountainbike fahre. Aber, dass ich krank bin stell ich auch öfters fest.


----------



## poritz (12. Juli 2010)

ich stell des jeden morgen fest wenn ich auf steh un pommes mit nutella esse  un wenn ich des net mach dann spaetesten wenn ich mit meinen freunden weg geh un seh wie normal die sich alle verhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Pommes mit Nutella ess ja nicht mal ich.  Aber hast du schonmal Nudeln mit Pesto, Ketchup, Tomatensoße, Hackfleischsoße und Ajva versucht.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juli 2010)

pommes mit nutella ist im gegensatz zum mountainbiken noch relativ normal. Ich wage zu behaupten, das es auf der erde mehr menschen gibt, die pommes mit nutella probiert haben als nen s3 trail in einem durchzufahren.
Wiegesagt: Probiert. Die anzahl die das jeweilige auch geschafft hat ist warscheinlich zulasten der mountainbiker nochmals geringer.


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Hm, also ich bin auch noch nie nen S3 Trail ganz durch gefahren. Meist mach ich nach 10min Pause.  Aber soviel technische Sachen gibts hier garnicht.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juli 2010)

Ich auch nicht, genausowenig habe schon fritten mit nutella gegessen. 
Es geht einfach um die möglichkeit die "abnormalität" des Verhaltens anhand der häufigkeit, mit der es auftritt, zu messen, wobei ich zugeben muss das die differenz wahrscheinlich aus gründen der verfügbarkeit als durch solche der entstehung der idee zustande kommt.


----------



## player599 (12. Juli 2010)

auf meinem shculweg sind auch schööne lange treppen, und am ende von denen treff ich mich immer mit nem freund. am anfang hat der sich auch gedacht: oh man, wie dumm ist der denn?? inzwischen fährt er die selbst

ach ja, das mit den pommes is echt krank!


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Juli 2010)

Pommes mit Apfelmus kenn und mag ich, aber mit Nutella, na, ich weiss nicht.
Obwohl es ja auch welche gibt die Bananensaft in Ihr Weizen kippen.

Oh, jetzt hab ich Durst bekommen . . . blöd von mir.


----------



## poritz (12. Juli 2010)

naja bananensaft ins weizen . dann leiber pur 
 aber die pommes müssen ungesalzen sein


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Juli 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> .........  Nudeln mit Pesto, Tomatensoße, Hackfleischsoße und Ajvar...




So klingts lecker, gibbet morgen testweise


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Ok, berichte dann mal, obs schmeckt. Vll noch nen bisschen Gemüse rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromer1 (12. Juli 2010)

isst heutzutage keiner mehr pommes rot weis ?


----------



## player599 (12. Juli 2010)

doch, die "normalen" oder in euren augen die komischen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. Juli 2010)

ungesalzene pommes mit nutella ist ja eigentlich nicht viel anders als toast mit nutella... aber wo findet man ungesalzene^^


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Ne Kartoffel durch nen Badminton oder Tennisschläger drücken.


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du in der Frittenbude sagst - ungesalzen - dann sollten die es auch schaffen.


----------



## Snap4x (12. Juli 2010)

Oder du gehst nach Mac Doof oder BK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (12. Juli 2010)

mhh wir ham immer so tiefgefrorene pommes die sind noch ungesalzen un muss man selbst würzen... weil morgens hat bei uns noch keine frittenbude auf un die nächste is  sowieso 5 km weg


----------



## CombiS (12. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag in Saalbach auf dem Freeride Festival: 
Bobby Root sollte ja einen kleinen Workshop machen über Wheelie fahren, da aber alle in der Gruppe schon ganz gut fahren konnten, sind wir gleich eine steile Straße hoch und haben uns ein wenig eingefahren.
Dann hat Bobby in den Wheelie gezogen und ich bin gleich hinterher gefahren, wir fetzen auf dem Hinterrad an ein paar Zuschauern vorbei und haben dann unten auf dem Vorderrad abgebremst.
Kurz darauf ist dann ein Österreicher vorbei gelaufen und meinte total ernst und kopfschüttelnd:

"Ho, ihr hobt's doch olle en Schuss, ihr seid's doch todal narrisch!"


----------



## RedF. (12. Juli 2010)

Stimmt die Gefrierdinger sind doch immer Ungesalzen ? 
Und ich dachte ich bin schon Verrückt weil ich Toast mit Gouda in die Mikrowelle stecke 
Da merkt man mal wieder wie Verrückt BIKER sein müssen


----------



## J.O (12. Juli 2010)

Bevor ich Toast mit Gauda in meine geliebte Mikrowelle stecke doch Lieber Pommes mit Nutella


----------



## RedF. (12. Juli 2010)

Ich verbessere: 
Ich bin noch Verrückter als die POMMES-NUTELLA zum FRÜHSTÜCK esser ! 
haha.


----------



## dickerbert (12. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger auf Pommes mit Nutella.


----------



## stromer1 (13. Juli 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## BikeJockey (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich bevorzuge bei dem Wetter doch eher Eis...am liebsten Schinken-Banane!


----------



## poritz (13. Juli 2010)

mhh schicken schon aber banana is net so meins , wobei ich des mit schinken wirklich schon ma gegessen habe da meine mutter konditorin ist un mir erklaert hat wie man eis macht 
hat guut geschmeckt


----------



## Bikaßo (13. Juli 2010)

Toast mit Gouda überbacken is doch eh saugut, ess ich auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Juli 2010)

Seeeehr toll. Äusserst unterhaltsam. Willst du dich nich nützlich machen und die Dachrinne säubern, Säure trinken oder auf die Autobahn spielen gehen?


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2010)

Sprüche bitte!


----------



## Focus09 (13. Juli 2010)

Im Urlaub auf einem mehr als steinigen Weg überholen uns 2 Wanderer
als wir am Bach unsere Trinkblasen aufgefüllt hatten.
Die Räder lagen neben dem Weg.
Der Mann fragte als erstes

-Is irgendwas kaputt
Nein nein alles heile...
-Wollt ihr jetzt darunter?
Jepp
-Is das nicht lebensgefählich?
Nö
-Halten denn die Räder das aus?
Jap, das sind Moutainbikes 

Ich fand nett 

Später hörte mann nur noch soetwas wie "mutig mutig"
und man wurde komisch oder interesiert angeguckt


----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Eis mit Schinken-Banane. :kotz:, ihr habt doch wirklich nen Schuss.

Achja, wie hat die Nudelmischung jetzt geschmeckt.


----------



## RedF. (13. Juli 2010)

Ich werde sie nicht probieren die Müschung  

Jaja. Was es doch immer wieder für nette Menschen gibt! Leider auch nicht nette.
Ich bin mit einem Kollegen unseren trail entlanggefahren und dann war da ein Typ und wir fahren langsamer und dann springt er mir vor´s Bike und schreit mich an "Hier darfst du nicht fahren !" (Das ist eine Altholzinsel wo betreten komplett verboten ist !)
Ich fahr trotzdem weiter und er schreit mir nur noch "*********" hinterher !

werde ich auch nicht vergessen unter den unzeligen Das ist aber Mutig sprüchen !


----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Die Nudelmischung wollte ja auch deranderejan probieren. 

Tja, wenn es verboten ist, warum ist er dann darauf.


----------



## nadgrajin (13. Juli 2010)

Heute im Siebengebirge auf dem Weg hoch zu Löwenburg zwei weibliche Wanderer mit freilaufendem Hund. Als ich ungefair auf Ihrer höhe war rief eine von beiden(denke das war die Hundebesitzerin) dem Hund zu: "Lisa ein Auto". Ganz verdutzt guck ich mich um und stelle fest das ich ein Auto bin den sonst hab ich nirgends eines gesehen. Also irgendwie hab ich mich da etwas diskriminiert gefühlt mit einem Auto verglichen zu werden.


----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Naja, sieht doch fast gleich aus. Bis auf...alles!


----------



## kurbel_jim (13. Juli 2010)

Naja, vielleicht gehts eher um das Training für den Hund - 1 Begriff ala 'Auto' ist einfacher als 'Auto' + 'Fahrrad' + 'Bobbycar' + 'Rollstuhlfahrer'^^ + wer weiß was noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (13. Juli 2010)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht gehts eher um das Training für den Hund - 1 Begriff ala 'Auto' ist einfacher als 'Auto' + 'Fahrrad' + 'Bobbycar' + 'Rollstuhlfahrer'^^ + wer weiß was noch



Naja, bei dem Hund meiner Freundin reichte einfach ein Platz Bobby(ja komischer Name fürn Hund). Aber hast schon recht, für den Hund ist es einfacher nur ein Kommando zu kennen.


----------



## cmon (13. Juli 2010)

also ich kenn jemanden, dessen bulldogge marke 60kg heißt Bernd... find ich sehr komisch... vorallem weil das vieh 3kg fleisch am tag frisst


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Juli 2010)

3kg fleisch? Könnte ich sein...


----------



## Cuberius (13. Juli 2010)

Dann können Bulldoggen also doch Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Juli 2010)

ja, ich habe früher immer menschen auf dem fahrrad gejagt, dann hat man mir irgentwann das fahrrad weggenommen...


----------



## Infernal (13. Juli 2010)

Vorgestern im Bikepark Geisskopf...

Ich fahr den Anfang von der DH, wo mir aufm dem Weg ne ältere Wandersdame kreuzt... Ich also versucht noch auszuweichen, erwisch irgendwas und lieg voll auf der Nase... Kommt die gute zu mir angestampft (Ich denk die will kuck ob ich ok bin...), zieht mich hoch und schreit mich an

WAS FÄLLT IHNEN EIN HIER MIM RAD ZU FAHREN!!! Ich werd mich beim Forstamt, Liftbetreiber blablablabla (Da kamen noch andere fragwürdige Institutionen)...

Ich erstmal noch ganz perplex, zeig auf das Schild das IHR sagt das hier Biker kreuzen...  Sie dann:

UND JETZT AUCH NOCH FRECH WERDEN... DAS SCHILD HABN BESTIMMT SIE SELBER DA HIN GEBASTELT...

Irgendwie unglaublich das die Gute Frau garnicht wusste, das hier ein Bikepark ist...

mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. Juli 2010)

> UND JETZT AUCH NOCH FRECH WERDEN... DAS SCHILD HABN BESTIMMT SIE SELBER DA HIN GEBASTELT...


Genial! Genau das werde ich das nächste mal dem Förster sagen.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (13. Juli 2010)

Komische leute gibts!


----------



## DerandereJan (14. Juli 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Die Nudelmischung wollte ja auch deranderejan probieren.



Sry... hatte heftige Halluzinationen nach der Mischung....

nee quark, war echt lecker... noch frisch gehobelten Parmesan rauf und gut..... hatte allerdings noch selbstgemachte Pesto, den Supermarktdreck fand ich fragwürdig...


----------



## darkJST (14. Juli 2010)

Neulich hier in der Innenstadt...

Straße: neu gemachtes mittelalterliches Kopfsteinpflaster(!)
Fußweg: wunderbar sauber aneinander gelegte große Granitplatten
Auf dem überbreiten Fußweg: 3 Hanseln

Ich fahr also mit meiner Stadtschlampe (dünne Reifen mit viel Luft) auf dem Fußweg. Da läuft mir einer vors Rad, ich bremse, will vorbei, läuft der mir wieder vors Rad, ich schlage den Lenker in die wiederum andere Richtung ein und das gleiche Spiel mit den Worten: "Das ist ein Fußweg!"

Mit den Augen gerollt, kurz auf die Straße, um den rum und zurück auf den Fußweg. Immer diese selbsternannten Hilfsscherriffs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und ja, ich weiß, dass man eig nicht auf dem Fußweg fahren darf...aber bei dem Platzangebot hätt ich mich schon sehr dämlich anstellen müssen, um wen umzukarren.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. Juli 2010)

Passend zur Straße hättest du doch rufen können: "Aus dem Weg, niederes Gewürm!"  

Naja, Idioten gibts halt überall...


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Juli 2010)

also den teil mit dem gewürm hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden.


----------



## Drop-EX (14. Juli 2010)

nicht unbedingt fussvolk, aber könnte man fast so bezeichnen.
bin vorhin auf ner ganz normalen rechts vor links kreuzung gefahren, rechts war frei und von links kamen 2 jungs - vllt 10 jahre - mit baumarkt fullys, ich fahr weiter und die waren eh sehr langsam als ich dann auf ihrer höhe war standen sie schon fast (weil so langsam) und der eine hat immer und immer wieder geklingelt. wie wenn er keinen mund hätte 
er dachte wohl er hat grundsätzlich IMMER vorfahrt, wenn er überhaupt wusste, was das ist...
dann hab ich gesagt "rechts vor links?" und dann hat er "Ne!" gesagt.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Juli 2010)

wenn die auf baumarktfully gesessen haben, einfach mal dazu auffordern zu schalten, i.d.R. fällt bei diesem Vorgang irgentwas ab, verhakt sich und die packen sich hin.


----------



## Drop-EX (14. Juli 2010)

das wär aber sehr gemein 
die haben sich schon so genug erschreckt, dass ich so frech war einfach weiterzufahren xD


----------



## stromer1 (14. Juli 2010)

du böser kleiner Rüpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juli 2010)

Fail .

Du musst das Bild schon irgendwie hochladen, entweder in dein Album oder hier: www.abload.de


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also den teil mit dem gewürm hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden.



Das war auf das Mittelalter bezogen. Stell dir einfach den Hochadel vor, der das niedere Volk zurechtweist...   



@Drop-EX
Hättste doch mal mitgeklingelt...


----------



## flyingscot (15. Juli 2010)

Letzten Samstag quäle ich mich im Harz bei gut 32 Grad den Hirtenstieg zum Brocken hoch (an der Stelle fast 30% Steigung). Ich komme an einem älteren Paar vorbei, die mich freundlich/interessiert angucken.

Ich erwartete jetzt irgendwie was mit "sind nur noch 2km" oder so ähnlich. Da fragt mich die ältere Dame: 

Welche Übersetzung fahren sie?

Ähh... ratter ratter, grübel ... 22/32.

Danke schön...


----------



## J.O (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag quäle ich mich im Harz bei gut 32 Grad den Hirtenstieg zum Brocken hoch (an der Stelle fast 30% Steigung). Ich komme an einem älteren Paar vorbei, die mich freundlich/interessiert angucken.
> 
> Ich erwartete jetzt irgendwie was mit "sind nur noch 2km" oder so ähnlich. Da fragt mich die ältere Dame:
> 
> ...



ich hätte 20/36 geantwortet


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. Juli 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich hätte 20/36 geantwortet



Ich hätte 44/11 geantwortet


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

50/10.


----------



## Njoedor (15. Juli 2010)

^^"Singlespeeder"


----------



## J.O (15. Juli 2010)

Singlespeeder haben keine Übersetzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2010)

kommt einmal eine qualifizierte Frage, dann lästert ihr auch noch..... ^^


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Singlespeeder haben keine Übersetzung




......kann sein, muß aber nicht!


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Vll haben sie ja auch eine Untersetzung, aber eines von beiden haben sie.Ach nein, die Mitte gibt's noch. ^^

Hatt vll einer nen Spruch, sonst artet das hier noch aus.


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Juli 2010)

Gestern mitten im Gewitter:

Wir versuchen noch den letzten Kilometer in Windeseile zu absolvieren um aus der Hölle rauszukommen.....

Plötzlich einer.... Wieso so eilig? Die Räder sind doch aus Gummi, da kann nix passieren...


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

LOL, was fürn Scherzkecks. 

Aber Recht hat er eigentlich, ihr habt ja keine direkte Verbindung zum Boden.


----------



## svs (15. Juli 2010)

So'n direkter Treffer, egal ob Blitz, Baum oder sonstwas, ist trotzdem nicht gesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Des hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet!


----------



## Ronaan (15. Juli 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> So'n direkter Treffer, egal ob Blitz, Baum oder sonstwas, ist trotzdem nicht gesund.



Stimmt, vom Baum möcht ich nicht getroffen werden!
Ist einem Arbeitskollegen letztes Jahr passiert.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> So'n direkter Treffer, egal ob Blitz, Baum oder sonstwas, ist trotzdem nicht gesund.


...gäb 'n cooles Avatar-Bild


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juli 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> [...]
> Da fragt mich die ältere Dame:
> 
> Welche Übersetzung fahren sie?
> ...


sehr geil
ich habe leider in letzter Zeit keine geilen sprüche gehört, naja, die bleiben im Moment alle in der bude, während wir uns einen abschwitzen



damage0099 schrieb:


> ich hätte 20/36 geantwortet





Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich hätte 44/11 geantwortet





heifisch schrieb:


> 50/10.





Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^"Singlespeeder"





J.O schrieb:


> Singlespeeder haben keine Übersetzung


dazu sage ich nur 2 Worte:
Typisch IBC


----------



## Cannondalefan (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn 20/36 eine Untersetzung ist und 44/11 eine Übersetzung, was ist dann 32/32? Nur eine Setzung? ;-)


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Warscheinlich.


----------



## Njoedor (15. Juli 2010)

^^Nein, Ihr werdet es nicht schaffen den Fred zu sprengen. Das kann nur der Eine

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3010745#post3010745


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Juli 2010)

Cannondalefan schrieb:


> Wenn 20/36 eine Untersetzung ist und 44/11  eine Übersetzung, was ist dann 32/32? Nur eine Setzung? ;-)




Das wär ein . . . Fussball ähnlich . . . 1:1 ohne Change auf Verlängerung.


----------



## scary.master (15. Juli 2010)

Cannondalefan schrieb:


> Wenn 20/36 eine Untersetzung ist und 44/11 eine Übersetzung, was ist dann 32/32? Nur eine Setzung? ;-)



immernoch eine untersetzung, für ne weder über noch untersetzung bräuchtest du ne kurbel mit dem raddurchmesser


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (15. Juli 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> immernoch eine untersetzung, für ne weder über noch untersetzung bräuchtest du ne kurbel mit dem raddurchmesser



Das ist so aber nicht richtig 1/1 hast du sobald du Vorn und hinten die gleiche anzahl Zähne hast, da das hintere ja starr mit dem Hinterrad verbunden ist kommt da keine weitere Übersetzung zustande, da her ist es egal ob du nun 1/1 mit 54:54 oder 10:10 fährst.


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juli 2010)

Cannondalefan schrieb:


> Wenn 20/36 eine Untersetzung ist und 44/11 eine Übersetzung, was ist dann 32/32? Nur eine Setzung? ;-)



Dann spricht man von einer Übertragung


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Juli 2010)

1:1 Überstezung..... Ritzel mit nur einem Zahn, oder wie? 

BTT:

Heute durvh den Wald geduddelt.
Vor mir ne Gruppe Wanderer mit jeweils einem Vierbeiner.
Ich bin vorsichtig heran gfahren, hab höflich drum gebeten vorbei fahren zu dürfen.
Ich schlängel mich also durch die Gruppe durch, als auf einmal sone alte Dame meint: "Da müsst Du nächstes mal klingeln..."
Ich darauf etwas verdutzt auf meinen Lenker geguckt... : "Tut mir leid, da ist keine Klingel..." , "Dann musst Du eben nächstes mal ' MÄP MÄP ' rufen"
"..OK merk ich mir" meinte ich darauf. Sie lachte dann nur.

Natürlich ist mir die Gruppe ein zweites mal "vor die Räder" gekommen  .

Also: "MÄP MÄÄP" ...  Die konnten sich kaum noch auf den Beinen halten und wurden dann lustiger weise von Ihren eigenen Hunden misstrauisch angebellt. War auf jeden Fall eine Begegnung der lustigen Art.


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Nö, muss nicht sein, ist auch nie so. 
Von z.B. 32/32 runter gekürzt.


----------



## Cannondalefan (15. Juli 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann spricht man von einer Übertragung



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich freue mich, Ihnen heute exklusiv die Übertragung der Pedalumdrehungen ans Hinterrad präsentieren zu dürfen....


----------



## macmaegges (15. Juli 2010)

Wurde heute gefragt wieviele Gänge mein Rad hat.
Habe mit "neun" geantwortet.
Danach kam ein spöttisches,  "hah, ich hab 21 Gänge"
Danach fragte ich wieviel sein Rad kostet- stand mc kenzie drauf...
500 Euro war die Antwort.
Ich lachte sehr laut und gab Gas, lies ihn noch wissen, das meine Gabel so teuer sei...
Er wollte noch irgendwas sagen, kam aber nicht hinterher mit seinen 21 Gang...

Ich hasse diese kleinen Kinder die sich aufspielen wollen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Juli 2010)

Gestern bin ich nem scheppernden City-Rad mit nem Kerl drauf hinterher gefahren. Das "Scheppern" klang eher nach "noch 1km und alles explodiert", also wirklich sehr arg vom rein mechanischen Standpunkt her gesehen. War auch irgendwie kein Wunder, denn sein Hinterrad hatte ne wirklich derbe 8 drin. In leichten Kurven hats ihn fast gelegt, weil das Rad so dermaßen geeiert hat. Wie kann man nur wissentlich sowas fahren... 


Heute dann kurz vor Ende meiner Fitnessrunde laufe ich auf nem Feldweg (so einer mit Betonplatten) auf 2 Damen mit 3 Hunden auf. Ich mach mich bemerkbar und die eine sammelt ihren Hund leicht hektisch ein mit den Worten "Hach, heute brauchen wir aber auch mal wieder den ganzen Weg..."  
Ihr Hund hatte übrigens geschätze 6m Leine (kein Rollie) zur Verfügung, sah auch lustig aus...


----------



## BikeTiefling (15. Juli 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> bei gut 32 Grad den Hirtenstieg zum Brocken hoch


 ...  ... 

on-topic
_Letztens den Standardspruch:_ *Das ist eine Fußgängerzone!*
_Im Klugschemodus, aus dem Rauchereck des Reha-Klinik-Vorplatzes.
Ich war langsam hab keinen behindert / gestört._


----------



## kraut8 (15. Juli 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich nem scheppernden City-Rad mit nem Kerl drauf hinterher gefahren. Das "Scheppern" klang eher nach "noch 1km und alles explodiert", also wirklich sehr arg vom rein mechanischen Standpunkt her gesehen. War auch irgendwie kein Wunder, denn sein Hinterrad hatte ne wirklich derbe 8 drin. In leichten Kurven hats ihn fast gelegt, weil das Rad so dermaßen geeiert hat. Wie kann man nur wissentlich sowas fahren...



Das war bestimmt ein Saufradl, hab ich heute schon gelernt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472818

Wobei es ja Zeitgenossen gibt die kein anderes Fahrrad haben, sei es weil sie so viel saufen oder so wenig radeln.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (16. Juli 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich nem scheppernden City-Rad mit nem Kerl drauf hinterher gefahren. Das "Scheppern" klang eher nach "noch 1km und alles explodiert", also wirklich sehr arg vom rein mechanischen Standpunkt her gesehen. War auch irgendwie kein Wunder, denn sein Hinterrad hatte ne wirklich derbe 8 drin. In leichten Kurven hats ihn fast gelegt, weil das Rad so dermaßen geeiert hat. Wie kann man nur wissentlich sowas fahren...



Ganz ehrlich? Hört sich verdammt nach meiner Schul- (und Stadt-) Schlampe an 
Wird allerdings auch nur in übersichtlicher und wenig befahrener Lage genutzt.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2010)

ach ich kenne einen, der hat ne zeitlang auf alu und nur hinten gebremst und der kennt sich eigentlich sehr gut mit fahrrädern aus.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (16. Juli 2010)

Docster schrieb:


> "Heeeey"
> 
> "Hee - Hallo, das ist ja lebensgefährlich wie sie hier rumfahren ..."
> 
> ...


 
Bist ja´n ganz toller Typ! Respekt vor Deinen verbalen Ergüssen. Wo lernt man denn sowas, auf der Sonderschule?


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2010)

lass ihn doch posen.


----------



## Focus09 (16. Juli 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Bist ja´n ganz toller Typ! Respekt vor Deinen verbalen Ergüssen. Wo lernt man denn sowas, auf der Sonderschule?



Warum regst du dich über ne 8 Jahre alte Geschichte auf


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juli 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Warum regst du dich über ne 8 Jahre alte Geschichte auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nagah (16. Juli 2010)

Weils heute genauso ******** ist wie damals?


----------



## el comandante (16. Juli 2010)

Weil er blind ist.
 Im Helmthread hat er heute die Backen aufgeblasen und 10 wichtige Beiträge abgesondert.
Überhaupt der Nick, ich habe das vorsichtshalber mal gemeldet...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juli 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Weils heute genauso ******** ist wie damals?



Vielleicht ja, aber auf welcher Seite steht Docster wohl heute


----------



## creative-mind (16. Juli 2010)

Letztens unterwegs.
Kleiner Junge meint fahr mal auf einem Rad.
Ich guck ihn an und frag: Vorne oder Hinten.
Da war er platt ^^


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2010)

wers kann...ich könnts leider nicht


----------



## creative-mind (16. Juli 2010)

Ich kann ja auch nur aufm Hinterrad aber der Blick war trotzdem toll


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> [...]
> Kleiner Junge meint fahr mal auf einem Rad.
> [...]


Kenn ich auch, ich frag immer, ob auf keinem Rad auch geht


----------



## RedF. (17. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wers kann...ich könnts leider nicht



Übung macht den meister


----------



## creative-mind (24. Juli 2010)

Keiner mehr was zu erzählen ?


----------



## J.O (24. Juli 2010)

Ne bei mir sind die immer alle friedlich und sagen nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sladi (24. Juli 2010)

Bei meinem Versuch, eine steile Wurzelpassage bergaufzufahren:  
_"Uns stoert es nicht, wenn Sie absteigen."_


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

Die Tage mit ner Freundin in Wald spazieren gegangen. Mir brannte es wegen einer Schlüsselstelle mit Bachdurchfahrt in den Beinen, was sie wusste. 
Dann kam hinter uns weit entfernt nen Biker über die Waldautobahn gefahren. Sie: "Da Jens!"
Ich hab mich dann umgedreht aber nur noch die Halbschale durch Gebüsch haschen sehen. Habe sie dann gefragt ob sie was vom Rad oder Fahrer erkennen konnte, da ich hier den Großteil der Biker kenne (kleiner Berg, kleine Gemeinde  ). Sie sagte darauf nur:
*"Das war keiner von deiner Art!"*
Ich fands in dem Moment sehr interessant und fragte wie sie darauf kommt. Sie: *"Die Rohre waren viel dünner und der hatte ne kleinere Federung wie du! Daran mache ich das immer fest!"
*
 Ich fands in dem Moment toll ...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Juli 2010)

Dünnere Rohre und kürzerer (Feder)Hub, interessant worauf Frauen so achten


----------



## sramx9 (24. Juli 2010)

Die vergleichen mit den Absätzen ihrer High Heels


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juli 2010)

Stahl FR-Hardtail. Die ganz harte Fraktion


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Juli 2010)

ja, da weiß man wo man dran ist.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ja, da weiß man*(n)* wo man*(n)* dran ist.


----------



## iceberry (24. Juli 2010)

Ich höre meist solch sachen wie:

"schön' guten morgen" oder 
"hallo - entschuldigung, kennen sie sich hier aus?" oder 
"kann man denn hier radfahren?" oder 
"ok, sie haben recht... ihre schuhe nicht, aber ihr hintern ist dafür umso dreckiger!" (worauf die damen so geachtet haben?! ) oder
"kommen da noch mehr? - warten sie, ich gehe mit meinem pferd kurz zur seite..." oder
"bitteschön" oder
"dankeschön"


Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so schallt es zurück!
Ich halte mir meine wege frei! 
Respekt und Rücksicht sind die Zauberworte!


----------



## creative-mind (24. Juli 2010)

Immer diese lieben Radfahrer, geht ja garnich.
Also ich hab immer sonen Dorn an der Gabel um Omas ausm Weg zu rammen 
Ne Spaß bei Seite, natürlich sollte man nich zu aggro sein. Ich mein ich wurd auch nur selten angepflaumt.
Ich nehms mit Humor und bleib freundlich aber wenn mir einer dumm kommt kann ich auch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromer1 (24. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Immer diese lieben Radfahrer, geht ja garnich.
> Also ich hab immer sonen Dorn an der Gabel um Omas ausm Weg zu rammen


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Die vergleichen mit den Absätzen ihrer High Heels



Sie definitiv nicht 

Ohne viel Aufwand und vertuschen ein sehr hübsches Mädchen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Juli 2010)

Beweise


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

mhm mache ich eher ungerne .... poste dann mal bitte deine meinung nach der pn 



edith sagt: böse bin ich nicht, hätte das jetzt gemacht, nur halt nicht öffentlich an jeden


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Juli 2010)

hey, das war doch nur ein scherz


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ohne viel Aufwand und vertuschen ein sehr hübsches Mädchen



Da hat der JENSeits nicht zu große Töne gespuckt, sieht sehr nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (24. Juli 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst ?
Wer wo wie ist hübsch, bitte erstmal Foto zur Begutachtung an mich.


----------



## el comandante (24. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> mhm mache ich eher ungerne .... poste dann mal bitte deine meinung nach der pn
> 
> 
> 
> edith sagt: böse bin ich nicht, hätte das jetzt gemacht, nur halt nicht öffentlich an jeden


 Selbstverständlich gemeldet wegen Verletzung der Rechte am eigenen Bild


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Juli 2010)

Was hast du denn für ein Problem, geh wo anders spielen


----------



## creative-mind (25. Juli 2010)

Manche Leute haben halt keine Hobbys


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Juli 2010)

Oder die Hobbies, die sie haben, sind zweifelhafter Natur. Da fällt mir immer der "Maschendrahtzaun" ein. Andere Leute anschwärzen kann ja auch ein Hobby sein


----------



## Sonnenzombie (25. Juli 2010)

Bin mal ne asphaltierte Straße runtergefahren. Vor mir waren 3 Jungs zwischen 6-13 Jahren. Ich war noch hinter denen als einer aufschreit, einen Satz nach vorne macht, nach hinten verdutzt schaut und sagt: "Boa, das hörte sich grad an, als ob voll die Riesen Biene kommt".

Damit meinte er wohl das schöne brummende Reifengeräusch.


----------



## Snap4x (25. Juli 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Bin mal ne asphaltierte Straße runtergefahren. Vor mir waren 3 Jungs zwischen 6-13 Jahren. Ich war noch hinter denen als einer aufschreit, einen Satz nach vorne macht, nach hinten verdutzt schaut und sagt: "Boa, das hörte sich grad an, als ob voll die Riesen Biene kommt".
> 
> Damit meinte er wohl das schöne brummende Reifengeräusch.



Welche reifen hast du denn?


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2010)

vuvuzela performance 2,35 ?


----------



## creative-mind (25. Juli 2010)

Und da zieht er vorbei

TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT


----------



## 4mate (25. Juli 2010)

Hahahahaha!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Welche reifen hast du denn?



Also die Rubberqueen 2.2 mit Black Chili werden ab 30kmh auf Asphalt auch hornissenschwarmmäßig laut. Vuvuzelas mog i net, aber das Geräusch ist cool, vor allem wenn man damit Rennradler überholt *g*


----------



## Lizzard (28. Juli 2010)

Noch schöner wenn sich der Rennradler bewußt ist, dass du mit Slicks noch mal 5-10 km/h schneller wärst.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Juli 2010)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Noch schöner wenn sich der Rennradler bewußt ist, dass du mit Slicks noch mal 5-10 km/h schneller wärst.



Naja, man weiß ja nie wieviel KM der schon hinter sich hat, während ich ja nur schnell in den Wald will


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juli 2010)

Sowas hatte ich am Sonntag 

Ich bin an der Weser entlang gefahren. Dann kam mir auf einem Teer-Teilstück ein Rennradler von einem Seitenweg näher. Ich hatte ca. 25km/h drauf und er ca. 35km/h. Ich habe ihn gegrüßt und er nickte zurück, zog dann vor mir auf den Weg. Da habe ich mir seinen Windschatten geschnappt und hinter ihm her. An der nächsten Steigung wurde ich arg langsamer und er hat oben quasi auf mich gewartet. Von ihm kam ein: "oh, kannst du nicht mehr?" Ich war außer Puste und da guckte er auf meinen Tacho und fragte verdutzt: "Die sind aber nicht von Heute?" Ich habe nur geantwortet: " Doch doch, Start war in Lübbecke." 
Da trennten sich dann unsere Wege (er fuhr ab) und er nickte mir zu ...

Aufm Tacho standen knapp über 70km. Auf seinem standen lediglich 15km mit gefühltem 1/6 des Rollwiderstandes + der Sitzposition.


----------



## easyraider (28. Juli 2010)

war heute ne runde drehen in essen/velbert
im wald berg hoch zwei renter vor mir,hören mich schön von weitem an rollen,kann auch das laute keuchen gewesen sein
ich bedanke mich mit einem freundlichen "danke" und einem grinsen...
einer der beiden antwortet verschmizt "wir haben eh nich mehr lange,wollen ja nich die jugend aufhalten"....
da musste ich auch noch bei der bergauffahrt lachen,das hat mir nich wirklich geholfen schneller zusein


----------



## player599 (28. Juli 2010)

ncih wirklcih ein fußvolk spruch, ich war aber daneben mit dem bike:

heut war schulfest, das heißt auch ganz viele eltern dabei, aber: rauchverbot. einer ignoriert das aber vollkommen und raucht auf dem schulegelände.. als er sich die 3. kippe angezündet hat, sag cih zu 2 freunden: jungs, der typ da drüben rauhct schon seine 3. kippe in folge, sagen wir dem mal bescheid dass hier rauchverbot is.. also gehen wir zu ihm hin und sagen ihm dass, noch ganz höflich. dadrauf: " ja seid ihr hier die security oder was?"- " ja sind wir, sieht man an den muskeln"  mit einem deut auf die armmuskeln (leider nich von mir, sondern die von nem freund) dann kam noch ein kurzes: Ich lass mir doch von sdchülern nix sagen, dann ein lehrer und das weggehen des mannes und wiedereinmal haben die schüler gewonnen!


----------



## DerMolch (28. Juli 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja, aber auf welcher Seite steht Docster wohl heute



ich kenne Docster noch von damals. Dort konnte er nichtmals nen Wheelie


----------



## heppi (28. Juli 2010)

Letzte Woche bin ich mit nem kumpel einen steilen Anstieg hochgestampelt, so ca. mit 8-9 Km/h.

Auf einmal überholt uns ein "älterer Herr" auf einem MTB mit deutlichem Geschindigkeitsüberschuss. 

Er: "Hopp, hopp Jungs, nicht schlapp machen!"

Ich total verdaddert, seh dann aber den Motor an der Hinterradnabe (deswegen zähl ich ihn zum "Fussvolk")

20 min später steht er mit der karte in der Hand an einer Kreuzung, und will uns wohl nach dem Weg fragen.

Ich im vorbeifahren: "Na Alter, Akku leer?!?"

Bin eigentlich ein hilfsbereiter Zeitgenosse, konnte es mir in dieser Situation aber nicht verkneifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (28. Juli 2010)

Stand heute oben an der Startrampe unseres Trails, brüllt aufeinmal jemand aus  einer Gruppe vorbeiziehender Jungen: "BOAH EY EIN MOTOCROSSER"


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag: Jung, wat haste da eigentlich für ne karnevalsratsche an de fahrrad?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Watt meinte der damit?


----------



## player599 (28. Juli 2010)

ich nehm mal an die nabe/den freilauf


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Hat er eine Hope oder was?


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2010)

Lauten Freilauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (28. Juli 2010)

wenns noch standart is:
Formula DHL-135
12mm thru axle
135mm wide

ansonsten kanns alles mögliche sein...

Edit:
3 beiträge in einer minute^^


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, ist ne hope nabe. Ist aber witzig: mir wurd schon geraten "da musste aber mal wat öl drantun!" und schon verwundert umgedreht "watt? Mopeds hier im wald?" ABER: Nie wieder "achtung" rufen oder gar klingeln.


----------



## Lizzard (28. Juli 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Naja, man weiß ja nie wieviel KM der schon hinter sich hat, während ich ja nur schnell in den Wald will



Stimmt auch wieder. Geht mir auch so aufm RR.


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Juli 2010)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Noch schöner wenn sich der Rennradler bewußt ist, dass du mit Slicks noch mal 5-10 km/h schneller wärst.


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich fahre beides und kann Dir versichern: So groß ist der Unterschied leider nicht. Vielleicht 4-5 km/h und da geht der größte Teil noch auf´s Konto vom Luftwiderstand.

Wenn ich mit dem RR ne schöne 100-120km GA1-Runde rolle, dann ist es mir schnurz egal, wer sich da an mir vorbeiquält.


----------



## südpfälzer (29. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag, ich auf der Forststarße zum Hirzeckhaus, überholt mich ein Auto mit auswärtigem Nummernschild mit Mountainbike auf dem Dach. Ich denk noch, mit dem Auto auf den Pass fahren und oben ein Poserbild machen kenne ich eigentlich nur von Rennradlern.
Als ich oben am Parkplatz ankomme, kommt er auf mich zugehinkt und entschuldigt sich: "Ich weis, es sieht nicht gut aus mit dem Bike auf dem Dach, aber mir fehlt noch etwas Fahrtechnik für die Pfälzer Trails, da hat es mich gestern so hingelegt, dass ich heute nicht fahren kann."
Die dreihundert Meter zur Hütte laufen ging dann aber.


----------



## Nikolaj83 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte die Tage auch eine Begegnung der unschöneren Art mit Fußvolk.
Gerade 3Km unterwegs, da sehe ich wie 2 Frauen (nennen wir sie mal Frauen) den kompletten Fußweg für sich beanspruchen. Ich bin natürlich auf dem Radweg unterwegs gewesen, aber die beiden Frauen waren stark unter Alkohol und auf Drogen was man schon vom weiten erkennen konnte.
Jedenfalls habe ich noch vorsicht und achtung gerufen, doch genau in dem Moment als ich an denen vorbeigefahren bin, schlägt die linke Dame mit dem linken Arm aus und knallt mit diesem voll gegen meinen Lenker (keine Sorge, dem Lenker ist nichts passiert).
Schon ruft die nette Dame mir ein Schimpfwort hinterher das sich gewaschen hat.
Ich umschreibe es mal mit dem Wort du "Sohn einer Prostituierten".
Aber das lustige ist, dass die beiden Damen Prostituierte vom nahegelegenden Straßenstrich waren.
Ich musste echt schmunzeln.


----------



## Kettenglied (29. Juli 2010)

> aber die beiden Frauen waren stark unter Alkohol und auf Drogen was man  schon vom weiten erkennen konnte.





> Aber das lustige ist, dass die beiden Damen Prostituierte vom  nahegelegenden Straßenstrich waren.




Jaja klar.....wo fährst du überhaupt? Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Rennstrecke wechseln.


----------



## scary.master (29. Juli 2010)

warst nachm fahren noch einen wegstecken oder wie ? oder zu besuch bei deiner mum... o0


----------



## Nikolaj83 (29. Juli 2010)

Nee, ich war bei deinem Papa, der verkleidet sich nämlich als Frau

Aber wenn man im Dorf auf dem Land lebt kann man das auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Juli 2010)

leute, das is nich witzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (29. Juli 2010)

Nein das ist kindergarten vom Feinsten!


----------



## heifisch (29. Juli 2010)

Hat nicht jemand einen Spruch. *umHilferuf*


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juli 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hat nicht jemand einen Spruch. *umHilferuf*



"Motocrossreifen!" "Na wo ist denn der Motor?" "Der hat ja nen Motorradhelm" "Wie teuer ist dein Fahrrad?" "Ich geb die 20 für dein Rad."


----------



## heifisch (29. Juli 2010)

Des mit dem Motocrossreifen hör ich selbst von Bikerkumpels. 
Könnte vll an den 2.5 Muddy Mary liegen. ^^


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Juli 2010)

Zwei Vollspasten in Papas neuem Audi A4 (über die Herkunft dieser Gestalten äußere ich mich bewusst nicht, gibt nur Ärger) haben mir in ihrem Ghettoslang folgendes an den Kopf geschmissen, als ich am Dienstag mein neues Bike aus dem Laden geholt hatte und es zum Auto bringen wollte: "Ey Alda, kannste glei hinden reinschmeissen, alda".


----------



## macmaegges (29. Juli 2010)

Hätt ich gemacht   -Hinne Rin


Von einem anderen Fahrer im Feld gesagt bekommen, als ich vor einem Feldhasen scharf abbremste.

" Das macht der schon die ganze Woche"...

Ich konnte mir ein schmunzeln nicht vermeiden


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Juli 2010)

Rast im Biergarten. Kollege hat ein Problem mit seiner Bremse hinten (schleift stark) und fummelt ein wenig dran rum. Kommt die Wirtin: "Die Bremse klemmt??? Ich hab WD 40 da..."


----------



## kraut8 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich lehne mein Rad an den Bauzaun und zapfe mir Wasser aus einem Hahn. Ein Bauarbeiter:" He, Spezi, was kost´n dei Radl?"
Daheim erzähle ich die Geschchte, daraufhin mein Sohn (damals etwa 10): "He, Radl, was kost´n dei Spezi?"


----------



## Stefan.B (30. Juli 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hätt ich gemacht   -Hinne Rin
> 
> 
> Von einem anderen Fahrer im Feld gesagt bekommen, als ich vor einem Feldhasen scharf abbremste.
> ...




Das erinnert mich an einen Kollegen,der letztens "Rechts vor Links" missachtete. Als ich ihn darauf ansprach, meinte er--Da kam gestern auch keiner--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singsang (30. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr im Wheelie an einer Gruppe Hundeführer vorbei.

Hasch vorne en Platten?????


----------



## -Achim- (30. Juli 2010)

Jawohl das ist Sport 
oder
das gibt stramme Wadeln
oder
hier ist Tempo 30 (auf dem Waldweg versteht sich


----------



## Haarddremel (30. Juli 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an einen Kollegen,der letztens "Rechts vor Links" missachtete. Als ich ihn darauf ansprach, meinte er--Da kam gestern auch keiner--



Und das erinnert mich an "Opa Brinkmann", der hat damals meine Frau öfters mal zur Arbeit gefahren, wenn ihr eigener VW Derby nicht anspringen wollte.

Als er dann mal eine rote Ampel überfuhr und sie ihn darauf hinwies, war sein Kommentar "da kommt nie jemand um diese Uhrzeit"


----------



## Zelasus (30. Juli 2010)

In Oberstdorf Bergauf bei einer Extremen Steigung. Eine Gruppe Rentner überholt mich und eine Rentnerin lässt so ganz nebenbei den Spruch los:

"beim Schieben wären sie schneller"
Ich:   und weiter gestrampelt. 
Nebenbei fühlte ich mich richtig bescheuert.


----------



## gravityjunkie (30. Juli 2010)

Als ich noch die alten Gustav M Bremssättel in Neongelb dran hatte... (Wir saßen ein paar Meter weg von unseren bikes) kommt ein Renterpärchen vorbei und sie fragt: "Was sind das denn für gelbe Dinger da?" Er macht einen auf ganz schlau: "Na das sind so ne Scheibenschlösser, damit das Fahrrad nicht geklaut wir."


----------



## MOETER (30. Juli 2010)

Besucherin: " Ah, das Fahrrad hat auch solche Schieber."
Besucherin: " Kann ich die mal reindrücken."
Ich :????? ---> Achso die Federgabel, ja die kannst du reindrücken.
Besucherin: " Oh und was sind die Kringel da?" (Bremsscheiben)
I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (30. Juli 2010)

kringelbremsen...lol


----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. Juli 2010)

Vornst am Autobahnzubringer: Der Radweg geht ja über Auffahrt-Auffahrt-Abfahrt, also 3 Spuren für die Autos. Der Radweg führt aber blödsinnigerweise nicht vorne an der Straße lang, sondern 20m weiter "innen", wo die Autos von der Abfahrt noch nen ziemlich guten Speed drauf haben. Ich fahr da also lang, ein besonders eiliger Autofahrer kommt grad von der Autobahn, eine Frau vor mir in Gegenrichtung muß wegen ihm bremsen. Beim Vorbeiradeln hör ich nur tieffränkisches Geschnatter alá "Du hoast fei die größeren Bremsen, Bruder..."


----------



## creative-mind (30. Juli 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Geschnatter alá "Du hoast fei die größeren Bremsen, Bruder..."




Bitte einmal ins Hochdeutsche übersetzen ^^


----------



## stromer1 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich denke das sollte :
"Du hast ja die grösseren Bremsscheiben als ich, Bruder", bedeuten


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Juli 2010)

Danke! Fränkische Mundart läßt sich eben schriftlich schwer festhalten...


----------



## Milo0706 (1. August 2010)

Hatte letztens auf dem Heimweg ( ganz schmaler Schotterweg, ca. 1.50) einen Höllen Speed drauf, komm um die Kurve geflogen und auf einmal sind vor mir 3 Walkerinen, die den Weg entlang walken (selbe Richtung wie ich)
Dann halt dieses geile "knursp rshhhh ratatata" als ich schön mit den weichen Nobbi Nic´s voll in die Eisen gegangen bin.

Die sind alle 3 hochgesprungen und eine meinte dann nur : 
*"Fahr doch hier nicht so schnell, dass hätte auch schief gehen können !"
Und mir ist dann nur ein : "würdet ihr Fahrrad fahren wäre es erst garnicht dazu gekommen" *rausgerutscht und bin dann mitm breiten Grinsen schnell weiter


----------



## pyroGhost (1. August 2010)

Schwachsinnsaktion...


----------



## Piece (1. August 2010)

Bin letzt ein kurzes steiles Stück recht flott herunter gefahren und sehe unten, auf der quer verlaufenden Waldautobahn, einen älteren Herren. Habe also stark abgebremst und bin recht langsam an dem vorbei gefahren und habe "Guten Tag" gewünscht.
Er darauf mit nem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht: *"Wunderschönen Tag und allseits gute Fahrt!"*

Dummerweise hatte ich 5 Minuten später einen Platten.


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. August 2010)

, möglicherweise besteht da ein Zusammenhang?


----------



## DerandereJan (1. August 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> , möglicherweise besteht da ein Zusammenhang?



Dachte ich mir auch gerade...

bestimmt hat der Alte schön Krähenfüße ausgelegt und sich innerlich schon totgelacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (1. August 2010)




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. August 2010)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Hatte letztens auf dem Heimweg ( ganz schmaler Schotterweg, ca. 1.50) einen Höllen Speed drauf, komm um die Kurve geflogen und auf einmal sind vor mir 3 Walkerinen, die den Weg entlang walken (selbe Richtung wie ich)
> Dann halt dieses geile "knursp rshhhh ratatata" als ich schön mit den weichen Nobbi Nic´s voll in die Eisen gegangen bin.
> 
> Die sind alle 3 hochgesprungen und eine meinte dann nur :
> ...



Trottel. Ich hoffe, du legst dich wegen deinen mistigen Nobbys mal richtig hin.


----------



## sramx9 (1. August 2010)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Schwachsinnsaktion...




bringt die Sache auf den Punkt


----------



## scary.master (1. August 2010)

die sache mit dem bremsen war unvermeidbar, um schnell stehen zu bleiben muss des hinterrad quer
aber der spruch hätt nich sein müssen,


----------



## black soul (1. August 2010)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Hatte letztens auf dem Heimweg ( ganz schmaler Schotterweg, ca. 1.50) einen Höllen Speed drauf, komm um die Kurve geflogen und auf einmal sind vor mir 3 Walkerinen, die den Weg entlang walken (selbe Richtung wie ich)
> Dann halt dieses geile "knursp rshhhh ratatata" als ich schön mit den weichen Nobbi Nic´s voll in die Eisen gegangen bin.
> 
> Die sind alle 3 hochgesprungen und eine meinte dann nur :
> ...




du polierst aber unser image mächtig auf.........


----------



## sramx9 (1. August 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> die sache mit dem bremsen war unvermeidbar, um schnell stehen zu bleiben muss des hinterrad quer
> aber der spruch hätt nich sein müssen,



naja - einen nicht sooo breiten Weg runterballern wo auch mit fussgängern zu rechnen ist ( davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus - wenn es im bikepark war - Asche über mein Haupt ) ) ist auch schon zweifelhaft.   ja ich habe es auch schon gemacht aber 
- mit arg schlechten gefühl ( wenn dann kann so was richtig schief gehen ),
- ohne blöden spruch und ohne 
- "" der zeigt, dass er anscheinend auch noch stolz drauf ist die gesundheit anderer zu gefährden.


----------



## freigeist (1. August 2010)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Hatte letztens auf dem Heimweg ( ganz schmaler Schotterweg, ca. 1.50) einen Höllen Speed drauf, komm um die Kurve geflogen und auf einmal sind vor mir 3 Walkerinen, die den Weg entlang walken (selbe Richtung wie ich)
> Dann halt dieses geile "knursp rshhhh ratatata" als ich schön mit den weichen Nobbi Nic´s voll in die Eisen gegangen bin.
> 
> Die sind alle 3 hochgesprungen und eine meinte dann nur :
> ...



schade, dass die damen, dir ,für diese aktion nicht ihre spazierstöcke in die räder stecken konnten... um dann mit einem breiten grinsen, schnell weiter zu gehen...

wat'n vollpfosten....


----------



## Cuberius (1. August 2010)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Hatte letztens auf dem Heimweg ( ganz schmaler Schotterweg, ca. 1.50) einen Höllen Speed drauf, komm um die Kurve geflogen und auf einmal sind vor mir 3 Walkerinen, die den Weg entlang walken (selbe Richtung wie ich)
> Dann halt dieses geile "knursp rshhhh ratatata" als ich schön mit den weichen Nobbi Nic´s voll in die Eisen gegangen bin.
> 
> Die sind alle 3 hochgesprungen und eine meinte dann nur :
> ...



 

Würdest du nicht Fahrrad fahren, wäre es erst garnicht dazu gekommen...


----------



## creative-mind (1. August 2010)

Boah leute jetzt kommt mal wieder runter.
Jeder von uns hat schonmal Sachen gebracht wo einem im Nachhinein klar wurde das es Mist war.Vermutlich hätte ein ermahnendes Wort an den besagten Biker ja auch getan um ihm sein Fehlverhalten klar zu machen, da muss man jetzt keine Zehn Seiten vollballern.
Niemand kann sich davon freisprechen oder seid Ihr alle perfekt ?
Ihr könnt euch jetzt ja gerne weiter hochschaukeln aber dann tut es doch bitte Privat und lasst diesem eigentlich tollen Thread sein lustiges Dasein.

greetz

Creative mind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (1. August 2010)

This is terrible, please stop it...

Gestern im Wald, hats mich am Kicker zerlegt, ich lag dann da auf dem Boden und sortierte meine Gedanken.
Kam ein Wanderer zu mir, sah den Fullface Helm und brüllte los " Alles in Ordnung?, Gehts ihnen gut?"
Ich dachte ich hab einen Gehörschock oder sowas, zog den Helm aus und habe ihm nickend gesagt das ich ihn auch durch den Helm hören kann.
Er dachte das die dinger durch ihr aussehen auch im inneren alle Geräusche dämpfen.

War ne lustige Begegnung.


----------



## MO_Thor (2. August 2010)

Hu...ich seh schon - ich sollte mir mal aktuelle FF-Helme anschauen. Den, den ich vor gefühlten Jahrhunderten gekauft habe, filtert Außengeräusche so zuverlässig ab, dass ich kaum noch was höre.
Aber das nur nebenbei.

Gestern: nicht gewusst, wo es jetzt langgeht, rauf aufn Berg. Also das topmoderne und hypersupergeniale GPS-Handy gezückt und aufs Signal gewartet. Bis es aber dazu kam, kam vom einen Weg ein Biker und von zwei anderen Wegen Wandersleut an. KEINER (zehn Ausrufezeichen) wusste, wo es weitergeht. Dem Biker konnte leider niemand helfen, er war Däne und hatte seine Freundin auf dem Trail aus den Augen verloren "suddenly she was gone". Den Herren, der nach unten wollte, konnten wir immerhin n paar grobe Hinweise geben. Ich habe mich dann einfach dem Herren angeschlossen, der nach oben wollte. Gemeinsam orientierungslos zu sein sei, so sagte er, angenehmer 
Wir sind fast ne Stunde lang zusammen hochgewandert, bis er einen für ihn besseren Weg fand.


----------



## Kettenglied (2. August 2010)

> ...er war Däne und hatte seine Freundin auf dem Trail aus den Augen  verloren.... "suddenly she was gone"


----------



## Thoostbrood (2. August 2010)

$ucker schrieb:


> "pass auf jüngchen, nicht da runter fahren, du könntest dir was tun!" Ich hab geschäumt vor wut, aba ich hab mich zurückgehalten, aus respekt vor dem alter.


... und wohl vor entwaffnender naivität baff...
vielleicht hält sich dieser mensch jetzt für einen lebensretter


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (2. August 2010)

Gestern hatte ich eine der etwas unschöneren Begegnungen mit einem * jungen *Wanderpärchen.

Ich war mit meiner Frau und meiner 13 jährigen Tochter biken. Laut Karte war eigentlich ein Radweg eingezeichnet, der erwies sich dann aber als handfester Singletrail mit allen Schikanen. Mir hat es gefallen, aber meine Mädels sind nicht so sicher auf dem Rad, ich wäre den Weg so mit denen nicht gefahren, aber da mußten wir dann durch.

An einer schmalen Stelle, es ging bergab und rechts war eine steile und tiefe Böschung. Der Fahrweg war vielleicht 40 cm breit und rechts und links davon jeweils 30 cm trockener Grasbewuchs. Ich fahre voraus, wirklich langsam und sehe die Wanderer von unten hochlaufen. Ich dachte, die stehen jetzt kurz ins Gras und lassen mich vorbeifahren. Pustekuchen, die blieben mitten auf dem Weg und ich fuhr rechts auf die Grasnarbe und hielt an. Die Frau sagte dann ziemlich schnippisch "Danke"  und beide liefen an mir vorbei. Ich drehte mich um und um zu sehen, was die bei meinen Mädels machten. Da gingen sie dann glücklicherweise ein wenig auf die Seite und es ist nichts passiert.

Es sind nicht immer nur die "Alten" die blöd machen


----------



## Lizzard (2. August 2010)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es sind nicht immer nur die "Alten" die blöd machen



Habe auch schon festgestellt, dass die "jungen" oftmals schlimmer sind. Lassen sich auch seltener durch nettes Grüßen und Bedanken besänftigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (2. August 2010)

Die älteren sind IMHO schon schlimmer, die Jungen verstehen den Sport eher. Gestern auf einer Tour haben wir auf einem Abschnitt andauernd Wanderer getroffen, auf 1km vll 20.  Achtung gerufen und alle sind zur Seite gegangen, bzw. wir haben kurz gewartet. Nur eine ältere Frau meinte, sie müsse mitten auf dem Weg laufen.


----------



## Der Meeester (2. August 2010)

Ich sitz hier am offenen Fenster und kann auf eine Kreuzung sehen. Eine Radlerin ist auf dem Radweg und will geradeaus. An der Einmündung der Nebenstraße muss ein Golf III warten. Der Fahrer brüllt aus dem offenen fenster "Fahr Du Schlampe!!!" ...unglaublich, so ein Vollid***.


----------



## MO_Thor (2. August 2010)

Golfprollette halt*

*muss mein Ressentiment bedienen


----------



## bully98 (2. August 2010)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich eine der etwas unschöneren Begegnungen mit einem * jungen *Wanderpärchen.
> 
> Ich war mit meiner Frau und meiner 13 jährigen Tochter biken. Laut Karte war eigentlich ein Radweg eingezeichnet, der erwies sich dann aber als handfester Singletrail mit allen Schikanen. Mir hat es gefallen, aber meine Mädels sind nicht so sicher auf dem Rad, ich wäre den Weg so mit denen nicht gefahren, aber da mußten wir dann durch.
> 
> ...



Ich seh gerade deinen Wohnort und frage mich, wo du solche Wege findest?!?! Antwort auch per PM bitte! Danke


----------



## Haarddremel (2. August 2010)

Samstag, Tetraeder auf der Halde Beckstraße in Bottrop, mit den Rennrädern "Bergsprint" gemacht (wir nennen es immer Elefantenrennen).

Oben angekommen. Ein paar Wanderer: "Boah, die schwitzen ja nicht mal..."

Das entschädigte dann mal wieder für alles 

Wer selbst mal dort gucken und fahren möchte:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetraeder_(Bottrop)


----------



## Kettenglied (2. August 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> "Fahr Du Schlampe!!!" ...unglaublich, so ein Vollid***.



Vielleicht war es ja seine Freundin oder Frau  Oder er hat mit seinem Auto geredet


----------



## creative-mind (2. August 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> "Fahr Du Schlampe!!!" ...unglaublich, so ein Vollid***.



Ich finds eher bemerkenswert das Schlampe ausgeschrieben ist, aber Vollidiot zensiert


----------



## Der Meeester (2. August 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ich finds eher bemerkenswert das Schlampe ausgeschrieben ist, aber Vollidiot zensiert



Ich wollte halt exakt zitieren...


----------



## EvilEvo (2. August 2010)

Heute aufm Brocken, nachdem ich die Ilsenfälle runter bin, wieder aus Richtung Ilsenburg gen Gipfel hochgefahren. Da meinten 2 Radfahrer zu mir, die an einer HS 11 des einen Treckingrades rumbastelten: "Na, schon wieder aufm Rückweg?", ich meinte dann: "Naja, einmal hoch, einmal runter, nochmal hoch und dann reichts für heute". Das eigentlich interessante war, was sich auf dem Weg nach oben befand. Es stank auf einmal fürchterlich nach verbratener Hydraulikbremse, ich angehalten, an meinen Bremsen gerochen, nix, weiter gefahren und es wurde immer schlimmer, bis ich über eine Strecke von 100m verteilt teils geschmolzene Bröckchen von Bremsbelägen sah, würd mal sagen, der Herr mit dem Trekkingrad, hat´s ein wenig übertrieben.

Ich finde es übrigens richtig zum Kotzen, dass viele Mountainbiker und Wanderer nicht mehr grüßen, egal aus welcher Altersklasse, Frauen noch weniger als Männer, selbst, wenn man zuerst grüßt, kommt meist nur ein blöder Blick zurück oder man dreht den Kopf weg, finde ich eine echte Unverschämtheit, ich habe mit 15 Jahren schon Wanderer gegrüßt und da war das noch Gang und Gebe, zurückzugrüßen.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. August 2010)

ja, die "spätrömische-dekadenz" nimmt zurzeit eben überhand in deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (2. August 2010)

Also bei uns haben die Wandere meist zurück gegrüßt. Obwohl wir an mindestens 20 Wanderen vorbei sind. Selbst Jugendliche haben die Jugendlichen gegrüßt.^^


----------



## 230691 (3. August 2010)

Ich finde es ja irgendwie lustig, wie ihr auf Leute abgeht die nicht grüßen.
Wenn sie es nicht für nötig halten dann halt nicht.
Aber manchmal kann ich es auch verstehen.
Wenn ich mit 30 Sachen die Schotterwege bei uns lang fahre und mich konzentriere dann habe ich kein bock jeden verdammten Wanderer, Hundebesitzer oder Biker zu grüßen.

Manchmal vergess ich aber auch einfach fast alles um mich herrum, wenn der Tag mal wieder mehr als bescheiden war und ich ne gemütliche Runde zum abreagieren fahre.
Bin ich deswegen ein schlechter Mensch, wenn ich vor lauter Abwesenheit nicht mitbekomme, das mir jemand grüßt?

Das leben in Deutschland muss ja einfach Traumhaft sein, wenn man noch genug Zeit hat sich um sowas Gedanken zu machen.


Sry musste jetzt mal sein mir geht schon der Thread "Mountainbiker grüßen sich" auf den Zeiger.


----------



## Kettenglied (3. August 2010)

230691 schrieb:


> Das leben in Deutschland muss ja einfach Traumhaft sein, wenn man noch genug Zeit hat sich um sowas Gedanken zu machen.


Du weißt schon das Detmold auch in DE liegt, oder? Also was soll der Spruch?


----------



## kraut8 (3. August 2010)

Was machst´n Du schon auf um die Zeit, Jungfux?


----------



## 230691 (3. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Detmold auch in DE liegt, oder? Also was soll der Spruch?



Ja das weiß ich.
Nur ich mach mir nicht den ganzen Tag nen Kopf wieso man mir nicht zurück Grüßt.


----------



## Kettenglied (3. August 2010)

230691 schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich.
> Nur ich mach mir nicht den ganzen Tag nen Kopf wieso man mir nicht zurück Grüßt.



Das macht auch sonst keiner hier.


----------



## 230691 (3. August 2010)

Stimmt niemand macht sich da nen Kopf drum.
Darum wird auch immer wieder geschrieben, wie ******* es ist, wenn nicht gegrüßt wird. 
Naja ist ja auch egal.
lass Frieden schließen und gut ist

btt:
Ein wirklichen Spruch hab ich jetzt nicht
Halt nur das übliche wie
"Pass doch auf"
"Hier darf man nicht fahren"
oder unverständliches (teils Beleidigung) die ich aber wegen dem Fahrtwind eh nicht verstehe.

Doch was man auch nicht alle Tage sieht: 
Wollte ne kleine Runde am Abend drehen.
Naja fahr am Örtlichen See um die ecke sehe nur wie ein noch jüngeres Mädel völlig erschrocken aufspringt und mich nur mit großen Augen anschaut.
Neben ihr ein Kerl der auf einer Bank lag und sich nur schnell wieder hingesetzt hat und unruhig an der Hose gefummelt hat.
Ein Spruch ist nicht gefallen bin dann nur schnell weiter gefahren und musste mir ein Grinsen echt verkneifen^^


----------



## Kettenglied (3. August 2010)




----------



## 230691 (3. August 2010)

Sehr reif muss ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (3. August 2010)

War am Samstag auf einer längeren Runde in den Bergen unterwegs und habe dabei jede Menge Wanderer getroffen. Zur Zeit ist ja Hochsaison, da läßt sich das sich das kaum vermeiden. Allerdings waren alle freundlich und gut drauf, das lag wohl am Wetter.

Auf einer Abfahrt habe ich eine Bekannte getroffen und mit ihr ein bischen gequatscht als auf einmal ein Wanderer neben mir stehen blieb und sagte: "Sie haben aber ein dreckiges Rad, das ist ja Wahnsinn!" Meine Antwort "Das bleibt net aus bei dem Wetter" hat ihn allerdings zufrieden gestellt, er ist dann weiter geschlendert.

Ein paar km weiter in einem einsamen Waldstück komme ich um die Kurve und sehe wie eine Frau mit heruntergelassener Hose direkt neben dem Weg sitzt und dort hinbieselt. Ihr Alter steht daneben, sieht mich und rennt 20m weg von ihr und tut so als ob er nicht dazu gehört. Aber die Dame hätte sich ja auch einen der ungefähr 5000 Bäume als Deckung aussuchen können, die da in der Nähe rumstanden.


----------



## Buddy82 (3. August 2010)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ein paar km weiter in einem einsamen Waldstück komme ich um die Kurve und sehe wie eine Frau mit heruntergelassener Hose direkt neben dem Weg sitzt und dort hinbieselt. Ihr Alter steht daneben, sieht mich und rennt 20m weg von ihr und tut so als ob er nicht dazu gehört. .



 stell ich mir grad bildlich vor


----------



## softcake (3. August 2010)

homerjay schrieb:


> ...Ein paar km weiter in einem einsamen Waldstück komme ich um die Kurve und sehe wie eine Frau mit heruntergelassener Hose direkt neben dem Weg sitzt und dort hinbieselt...



Genau die Situation hatte ich mal am Rennsteig. Der Mann stand direkt daneben und meinte nur: "Mutti, bleib sitzen! Leg' schön dein Ei!"


----------



## StollenbikerRs (3. August 2010)

softcake schrieb:


> Genau die Situation hatte ich mal am Rennsteig. Der Mann stand direkt daneben und meinte nur: "Mutti, bleib sitzen! Leg' schön dein Ei!"




Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Osama (4. August 2010)

softcake schrieb:


> Genau die Situation hatte ich mal am Rennsteig. Der Mann stand direkt daneben und meinte nur: "Mutti, bleib sitzen! Leg' schön dein Ei!"


  HAH der hätte auch von mir kommen können


----------



## Nforcer (4. August 2010)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Schwachsinnsaktion...



Allerdings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Two_Shoes (5. August 2010)

Mich hat im Urlaub ein ca. 10-jähriger Junge gefragt, warum ich einen Helm trage..  ansonsten gabs bei mir auch nur Jogger, die in Panikattacken verfallen, wenn ich mich von hinten nähere (trotz Klingel, die mittlerweile ab ist, und deutlicher Rufe), aber alles noch gut ausgegangen. Viel negatives hab ich noch nicht gehört, weil ich bei Hunde oder Kinder auf Schritttempo abbremse und evntl. absteige. Vielleicht fahre ich auch nicht oft genug


----------



## EvilEvo (5. August 2010)

Bei Hunden sieht man ja meist schon von Weitem wie sie reagieren werden, abhängig von der Größe des Hundes fahre ich entweder langsam und passe auf oder ich tret so schnell ich kann um wegzukommen^^.


----------



## dilldappe (5. August 2010)

Apropo Hund, ist zwar schon ein bisschen länger her, aber trotzdem schon wieder aktuell ;-)

 Fahr in Stgt. ne Klinge hoch und sehe vor mir ne Frau mit freilaufenden Hund. Auf einmal geht der Hund durch und kläfft mich an. Er läßt sich erst nach 5 bis 10 Minuten einfangen. Dann meint auf einmal die Frau: Mit Euch Radfahrern hab ich ja gar nicht hier gerechnet (so nach dem Motto das hier jemand hoch kommt...). Und der Knaller ist, sie redet so über die Eigenarten ihres Hundes und meint dann aufeinmal: "Ja, ich weiß, das ich eigentlich zum Hundepsychologen mal gehen müßte"


----------



## Kettenglied (5. August 2010)

Dann soll sie ihren Hund aber auch gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. August 2010)

Kann man auch so lesen, daß SIE zum Hundepsychologen muss...  
Da kann sie ihren Hund ja als Ausgleich zum Psychater schicken...


----------



## stromer1 (5. August 2010)




----------



## damage0099 (8. August 2010)

Gestern ne große Tour gemacht.
Anzahl der Wanderer ging sogar noch. Allesamt waren freundlich, lachten oder unterhielten sich kurz, wenn ich beiseite ging u. wartete.

An einem engen Stück, links Steilhang, rechts Steilhang mit dünneren Bäumchen, vor mir ein paar Wanderer.
Das Stück war gerade, Sicht gute 200m, Wandergruppe ca. 150m vor mir.

Eine ältere Dame, knapp 70 schätze ich, sieht mich schon von weitem kommen.
Sie macht einen großen Schritt richtung Hang hoch, hält sich mit beiden Händen an einem Baum fest, und schreit lauthals:"Auf die Bäume, ihr Affen!"

Ich hab mich halb tot gelacht. Dann streckte sie noch ihr Hinterteil halb in den Trail....das sah aus, ich konnt mich vor lauter lachen kaum bedanken


----------



## DerandereJan (8. August 2010)

Geil!!

Ich glaub´ich wär´auch gestorben!


----------



## scary.master (8. August 2010)

gestern aufm gehweg ide einbahnstraße runtergefahren, war ziemlich schmal, kommt mir eine etwas ältere Dame entgegen geht n stück in eine seitenstraße rein. Ich hab schon damit gerrechnet das gleich irgend was. aber es kamm kein kommentar in irgendeiner weiße, ich bin vorbeigefahren und schön deutlich & freundlich "Danke" den blick von ihr werd ich so schnell nicht vergessen absolut entsetz und fassunglos hatt dann grade noch so ein "Bitteschön" rausgebracht


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. August 2010)

Heute auf einem unserer Trails...

Standen mit 4 Leuten in einem Steinfeld um nochmal die Linien zu checken und 4 ältere Leute mit Wanderstöcken kamen den Trail hochgejuckelt.Kamen schon mit freudig grinsendem Gesicht auf uns zu und der erste Herr (70-80 Jahre) sagte sofort :" Wenn ich noch jung und rüstig wäre,würd ich sowas auch machen!"
Auch die Damen schienen sehr begeistert zu sein was die Jugend so im Wald treibt.
Von unten haben wir dann noch gesehen wie sie fassungslos auf einem der großen Sprünge standen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jvsk (12. August 2010)

Bin in Berlin in der Stadt gefahren, auf dem Bürgersteig. Der war natürlich für Fahrräder UND Fussgänger freigegeben, ich war also ganz nach Vorschrift unterwegs. Fahr da so mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit lang und mache einen großen Bogen um alle Leute. Auf einmal springt rechts eine Frau auf und brüllt "OUUUAAAEEEEEEEY!!! BIST DU DENN BLÖD IM KOPF ODER WAAAAS??!?!", schön mit Assibetonung. Links an den Straßenbäumen hat sich nämlich grad ihr Hund erleichtert, und der ist in Richtung meiner Fahrspur gelaufen. Eigentlich gibts ja eine Leinenpflicht, und eigentlich darf der sich da gar nicht erleichtern, und eigentlich auch nicht frei rumrennen, und eigentlich darf ich da fahren. Aber natürlich muss SIE mich beleidigen. Ich hasse sowas. Hab mir jeden Kommentar gespart, aber im Nachhinein würd ich solchen Leuten mal echt gern die Meinung sagen.

Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich nur Gutes erlebt, einige interessierte Fußgänger und auch mal zwei Opas mit Rädern, die sich total für die "heutige Technik" begeistert haben. War n nettes Gespräch


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. August 2010)

Dazu brauchst keine Wort, nur Taten zählen.

Anhalten, Gummihandschuh anziehen, die Hunde******* aufsammeln und der Olen schön in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## DerandereJan (12. August 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Anhalten, Gummihandschuh anziehen, die Hunde******* aufsammeln und der Olen schön in die Haare schmieren.




Yeaaaaaah!!!

Geiler Move....


----------



## EvilEvo (12. August 2010)

Heute an der Tür von unserem Bikegeschäft. Aufgrund dessen, dass es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat, hatten wir die Tür zugemacht, und nicht, wie üblich offen stehen gelassen.
Draussen kam ein ein Herr mit Regenjacke gelaufen, stellte sich vor die Tür und schaute hinein, blicke auf meinen Kollegen, blickte weiter auf die Regale. Mein Kollege sprang auf, öffnete die Tür, und wurde gleich mit folgenden Worten empfangen: "Ich guck doch nur, issn das hier jetz au schon verboden in Deutschland?"
Mein Kollege darauf: "Ich wollte ihnen eigentlich nur die Tür öffen, damit sie wissen, dass sie auch reinkommen können."
Darauf der Mann wieder:"Ach, erzähle doch nich!", daraufhin hat er meinem Kollegen einen Vogel gezeigt und is forschen Schrittes davongezogen.


----------



## J.O (12. August 2010)

Dem ist wohl was reingeregnet


----------



## sramx9 (12. August 2010)

heute bekommt man ja schon vom lesen Aggressionen


----------



## volcom_94 (12. August 2010)

eher einen lachkrampf


----------



## stromer1 (12. August 2010)

oder Depressionen wil es so blöde, unfreundlich Leute gibt


----------



## scary.master (12. August 2010)

oder zweifel an der sozialen kompetenz der mitbürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (12. August 2010)

Ich find´s eigentlich auch ganz praktisch, dass sich unser Kundenkreis so selbstselektiert, spart unnötige Diskussionen, wenn man jemanden rausschmeißen will.


----------



## Sirjony (13. August 2010)

Ich an der Ampel am Linksabbiegen in voller Montur (FF, Safetyjacket, etc) noch ist es rot.
Eine Frau mit Kombi rollt neben her, kurbelt das Fenster runter:
"Na da biste ja gut gerüstet!" (zeigt mit dem Kopf auf die Beifahrer)"Die Diskussion hatten wir auch gerade"


----------



## MichaH2 (13. August 2010)

Letztes Jahr im Bikepark Braunlage, auf der DH Strecke, kurz nach dem Roadgap :

"Junger Mann, das ist ein Wanderweg...." 

ich bin vor Lachen vom Rad gefallen

Gruß

Micha


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2010)

du bist so cool. honk.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. August 2010)

vor lachen vom rad fallen während man über ein roadgap springt kommt aber gar nicht gut...


----------



## heifisch (13. August 2010)

Und dürfte ziemlich wehtun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaH2 (13. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> vor lachen vom rad fallen während man über ein roadgap springt kommt aber gar nicht gut...



Nehme ich auch an, allerdings passierte es nach dem Roadgap, ich wartete auf einen Kollegen als die Wandersleut aus dem Unterholz die Strecke lang kamen...


----------



## pixelquantec (13. August 2010)

Lustig oder für manche hier Pflichtlektüre: Letzte Woche in Italien geschossen: Ein Schild in der Nähe vom Molvenosee in Richtung Brenta:


----------



## EvilEvo (13. August 2010)

Kingt ein bisschen nach Esoterik-Freaks aus einer extremistischen Greenpeace Bewegung.

Find´s aber an sich gut gemacht und Greenpeace find ich auch keine schlechte Organisation.


----------



## Kettenglied (13. August 2010)

"Es ist verboten die Glasfläche zu durchqueren"
"Gehen sie bei der Programmierung ihrer Ausfahrten stufenweise vor"

usw.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es da überhaupt um Mountainbiking geht?!


----------



## pixelquantec (13. August 2010)

Naja, die Übersetzter waren wohl etwas luschig. Ich glaube mit den Glasflächen meinen die die Schotterfelder. Und mit Programmierung sicher die Planung.
Durch diese lustigen Formulierungen bleibt der Text lebhaft und man muß Ihn einfach zu Ende lesen.......Ohne Schmunzeln geht das allerdings nicht.

Der letzte Satz in Punkt 2 ist allerdings der, den manche hier zur Strafe 500 mal an die Tafel schreiben müssen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2010)

Die Übersetzung mag ungwollt lustig sein aber inhaltlich kann man das so stehen lassen.


----------



## DerandereJan (13. August 2010)

Ich finds richtig gut!


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2010)

Punkt eins ist toll^^ Find ich gut formuliert.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. August 2010)

abgesehen von punkt eins stimme ich dem zu.


----------



## scary.master (16. August 2010)

eig. ises ja nich lustig oder so, aber ich bin heut auf der arbeit fast abgebrochen wie ichs mitgehört habe,
hatt einer erzählt, n bekanter von ihm hatt nen rennradfahrer auf der straße angebrüllt "" da drüben isn radweg" an der nächsten kreuzung oder so ähnlich musste der autofahrer anhalten und der rennradler tritt ihm eisklat ne delle in die seitentüre und fährt weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (16. August 2010)

Scheiß Radfahrer würde ich da mal sagen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Scheiß *RRle*r würde ich da mal sagen.



Ähem!


----------



## J.O (16. August 2010)

Meinst da gibt es Unterschiede


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. August 2010)

Na gut, bis rauf zu Enduristen nicht. Je mehr Federweg, desto relaxter. CCler sind, zumindest lokal, genau so verkniffen wie RRler. Fingerimarschmentalität halt.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. August 2010)

Tja, die XCler/Maratonbiker/Rennradler sind halt die eigentlich harten Kerls, wir Abfahrtspiloten sind dagegen die eigentlich die weicheier, wenns erste vorankündigungen der anzeichen für übersäuerung gibt (z.B. wenn man wiederstand bei treten aufs pedal bemerkt), einfach nen gang ruterschalten, und wenn kein gang mehr da ist gibts halt erstmal ein bier.

Zu "je mehr..desto..."
wie wärest du denn drauf, wenn du über stunden und studen auf einem völlig überhöhten sattel sitzen müsstest? Und das auchnoch bei starrem hinterbau und 1000bar druck im reifen? Also wenn man da nicht verkniffen und gefrustet wird, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Dafür steigen viele CCler beim ersten Steinchen vom Rad.

Wer nun härter ist, sei dahingestellt, das kommt ganz auf die Kriterien an. Jedenfalls haben, meiner Erfahrung nach, CCler und RRler eher die Tendenz dazu, etwas engstirniger zu sein.

btw: 





> und wenn kein gang mehr da ist gibts halt erstmal ein bier.



So solls sein. Ist doch isotonisch .


----------



## EvilEvo (17. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wer nun härter ist, sei dahingestellt, das kommt ganz auf die Kriterien an. Jedenfalls haben, meiner Erfahrung nach, CCler und RRler eher die Tendenz dazu, etwas engstirniger zu sein.



Das geilste, was ich heute gelesen habe, wahrscheinlich sogar das witzigste diesen Monat.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Wieso?


----------



## Outliner (17. August 2010)

wieso wieso wieso:willste mal an meinem finger riechen?
ich habe mir extra ein loch in den sattel gebohrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Was soll der Scheiss jetzt wieder? Wenns irgendeine offensichtliche Ironie gibt, die sich mir nicht erschließt, dann sagt es.


----------



## Outliner (17. August 2010)

jetzt sei mal nicht so verkniffen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Ich habe nicht umsonst den Zusatz "*meiner Erfahrung nach*" nebst "haben eher *die Tendenz* dazu" und "zumindest *lokal*" hinzugefügt. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass es auch lockere RRler und CCler auf dieser Welt gibt, nur ist mir noch kein solcher persönlich begegnet. Sehe ich einen Vertreter einer der genannten Spezies, schalten die auf stur. "Fullface und Shorts? Nä, den grüß ich net zurück!" Wer hier nicht mit Spandex und Halbschale daherkommt, wird nicht eines Blickes gewürdigt.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. August 2010)

Kenn ich leider auch so...


----------



## Outliner (17. August 2010)

also wer mich nicht grüssen will,dem haue ich solange in die fresse bis er zumindest grinst.

jetzt mal ernsthaft:mir ist noch nie so ein signifikanter "grüssunterschied" bei sportfahrern aufgefallen.es gibt immer muffel,aber es ist wurscht ob ich mit mehr oder weniger federweg unterwegs bin.
was sehr wohl einen unterschied macht ist die unterscheidung HobbypilotmitfeinemBike/zurArbeitfahrermitStadtgurke.

und um noch etwas von heute zum thema beizutragen:

"hier ist dreissig du arsch!"


----------



## EvilEvo (17. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieso?



Eigentlich war da keine Ironie, ich kenne nur das volle Gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty_Dirter (18. August 2010)

Dies Story ist mir wirklich so passiert. Kein Troll.

Letzte Woche Donnerstag, hatte ich verpennt und fahre (viel zu schnell) zur Arbeit.
Durch ein Baustelle auf der Hauptstrasse musste ich auf den Bürgersteig ausweichen.
Links von mir die Baustelle, rechts Vorgärten mit großen Hecken und ich in der Mitte mit zu viel speed.
Plötzlich sprang mit eine ältere Dame zwischen den Hecken auf den Weg.
Ich voll in die Eisen, ich merkte noch wie das Heck hochkommen wollte. Als ich dann 30 cm vor ihr stand war lächelte die Dame und meinte Knochentrocken.
,, jung wende so bremsen tust machste de reifen putt.´´

ich war vollkommen baff, ich hätte die fast platt gemacht und die sorgt sich um meine Reifen.

ich habe mich bei der dame entschuldigt und bin dann weiter.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. August 2010)

Na die hat ja Nerven...  
Jede andere hätte eine Schimpftriade vom Stapel gelassen...


----------



## Xah88 (19. August 2010)

Dirty_Dirter schrieb:


> ,, jung wende so bremsen tust machste de reifen putt.´´


 
wie süß


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

die hat halt ahnung


----------



## rrrobin (19. August 2010)

Vorher war ich Freeriden an nem steilen Wanderweg, kommt mir ein älteres Wandererehepaar entgegen. Ich mach natürlich langsam, Grüße und fahr weiter. Die Grüßen erst höflich zurück, dann mecker Sie in breitestem Schwäbisch "I glaub des muss aber ned sei" - göttlich , war dann leider weg bevor mir ne Antwort eingefallen ist.


----------



## player599 (20. August 2010)

vor 3 tagen am gardasee:

wir fahren in der gruppe (ca. 10 leute) und nur 2 davon sind biker, also ein 65 jähriger und ich. wir sind dann vorgefahren, weil die anderen schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren sind, und haben dann ein kleines Rennen gemacht. einfach bergab fahren, alles auf straße. mein tacho hat kurzzeitig 55km/h angezeigt, als 50m vor uns ein polizist aus ner seitenstraße kommt und uns anhält. mein mitfahrer konnte eigentlich italienisch, hat ihn auch verstanden, nur wir haben uns dumm gestellt, und gesagt: wir deutsch! nix italia!  hat geholfen, er hat uns weiterfahren lassen, und kurz danach haben wir rausgefunden dass das ne 30er zone war


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2010)

held des tages ...


----------



## Jetpilot (20. August 2010)

stronzo, flasche leer. Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Cuberius (20. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> stronzo,...



Das hätte bestimmt den Polizist gefreut!
"Stronzo, wir deutsch! Nix Itilia!"


----------



## OWL_Biker (20. August 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Das hätte bestimmt den Polizist gefreut!
> "Stronzo, wir deutsch! Nix Itilia!"



und dabei dumm grinsen und den Luca-Toni-Ohrschauber machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (21. August 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> und dabei dumm grinsen und den Luca-Toni-Ohrschauber machen


----------



## 3xA (22. August 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen das nur die alten leute Meckern und die ganz alten die Freeride und DH-Strecken runter "laufen"......


----------



## Cuberius (22. August 2010)

3xA schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das nur die alten leute Meckern und die ganz alten die Freeride und DH-Strecken runter "laufen"......



Das mit den alten Leuten stimmt so nicht ganz. Es gibt auch einige, die sich für unseren Sport interessieren und freundlich sind. Die sind bestimmt schon froh, daß wir in unserer Freizeit überhaupt irgendeinen Sport machen und nicht den ganzen Tag gammeln.


----------



## 3xA (22. August 2010)

Ok, anders formulieren: HAUPTSÄCHLICH die alten Leute...


----------



## homerjay (23. August 2010)

Samstag:
Ich: "Sorry!"
Wanderer: "Passt scho! Immer Vollgas!"
Sonntag:
Hundehalterpärchen sieht mich, nimmt die beiden Hunde am Halsband und geht auf die Seite. Er lächelt mich so von schräg unten an und sagt: "Danke fürs Bremsen!"
Ich: "Bitte! Kein Problem!"
So gehts also auch. Lag aber vielleicht am Wetter.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. August 2010)

Also hier im Teuto, ist jedenfalls zurzeit wenn man nicht gerade Sonntag Mittags fährt nicht soo viel los und wenn mir dann welche entgegenkommen, bremse ich eben, fahre langsam vorbei und sage noch "Danke" obwohls ja eigentlich nicht muss.
Manche sagen dann halt nichts, manche sind freundlich und wenn ich sie auf dem Rückweg nochmal treffe, gibts nen nette Nicken oder ein Grinsen etc.

Ist halt nur nervig wenn man gerade Schwung für den nächsten Berg holt und dann mittendrinf abbremsen muss. Aber das gehört halt dazu: gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme oder wie sich das schimpft.
Also ich hab in meinem erstem MTB Jahr bis jetzt (fast) nur positives erlebt.

Samstag abend vor Halle war auch gut.
Kommt eine Wanderin den Berg hoch, ich war gerade mitten in meiner Pause und in mein Handy (BuLi Ergebnisse vertieft). Sie kommt immer näher, stellt sich genau vor mich und guckt mich mit zugekiffenen Augen an:" Ooooooooch ich dacht schon Sie wärn'n Mountaibikler der raucht, hihi..." dann noch nett nen bisschen geredet und weiter gings.

Das einzige Merkwürdige war als ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert hatte.
Wir waren mitten in einer Übung an einem Baum (enge Kurve bergab über Wurzel fahren), da kam ein Wegemakierer an und stellt sich mitten in den Weg und malt die Markierung am Baum nach und schimpft dass das ja eine Sauerei ist, das Leute die markierung wegmachen.
Unsere 10 köpfige Gruppe beachtete er gar nicht, sondern malte mit der Geschwindigkeit einer Schnecke weiter. Auf das mehrmalige, freundliche Fragen unseres Coaches wie lange er denn braucht und ob wir erst weiter machen könnten oder woanders hin müssen, bekamen wir keine Antwort. 20 Augenpaare auf ihn gerichtet malte er weiter und hat noch geschimpft dass WIR die Markierungen weg machen. XD
Irgendwann hat er es dann aber selbst gemerkt wie dämlich das ist und er hat mit uns freundlicher geredet, sich beeilt und zum Schluss sogar noch zugeguckt. Dass wir was besseres zu tun haben als Wanderwegmarkierungen überzupinseln hat er dann auch geglaubt, Ende gut, alles gut! =D

Im Nachhinein habe ich aber auch seine mürrische Reaktion verstanden:
ein eher konservativer Kerl, der in seiner FREIZEIT unentgeldlich die Wege pflegt und markiert, trifft ne Horde MTBler, die ihn nicht sofort als König behandeln... naja...


----------



## Harvester (23. August 2010)

Nicht ganz Fussvolk aber egal..... :

Ich trehe hinter meinem Verkaufstresen (Lotto, Zeitungen, Zigaretten). Da kommt ein Teilnehmer einer Wohltätigkeitsradtour -typ ehemaliger RR Profi- in voller Montur und möchte ne Packung Zigaretten kaufen. 
Während des Bezahlens meine ich dazu:
"Also biken und rauchen passt doch irgendwie nicht zusammen. Ich habt auch aufgegeben, damit ich noch den Berg hochkomme."

Er darauf grinsend:
"Stimmt schon, aber weisst du was mein Problem ist? Ich komme trotzdem den Berg rauf"


Was anderes mit Hundhaltern:
Ich fahre auf nem Radweg und vor mir sind 2 Frauen mit unangeleinten Hunden. Auf mein klingeln (ja, ich hab eine am MTB) wird erst sehr spät reagiert, allerdings auch nur von einer der Frauen. Ich muss also anhalten, da der zweite Hund mitten auf dem Weg ist. Als dann endlich die andere Frau merkt, das ich da stehe und warte versucht sie natürlich ihren Hund mehr schlecht als recht zu sich zu rufen. Als sie ihn dann endlich hat kommt von der ersten Frau die Bemerkung:
" Na wenigstens bedanken kann man sich ja wohl"
Da musste ich dann doch nen Moment überlegen, bis ich dann fragte:" Weswegen? Dafür das ich warten musste?"


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

> "Stimmt schon, aber weisst du was mein Problem ist? Ich komme trotzdem den Berg rauf"


----------



## Kettenglied (23. August 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Er darauf grinsend:
> "Stimmt schon, aber weisst du was mein Problem ist? Ich komme trotzdem den Berg rauf"



Er will halt seine Kondition im Zaum halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (23. August 2010)

Bin mal ne Abfahrt runter, die ganze Abfahrt war mit einer Wanderergruppe von ca. 30 Leuten (mehrere Familien) blockiert. Schon von weitem gesehen bremse ich schon relativ früh ab. Da meine Hinterradbremse irgendwie ein kleines Problem hat, quietscht sie extremst laut. Alle hören es, drehen um und gehen dann auf die Seite, bilden eine Durchfahrt durch die Mitte... ich lasse die Bremsen los, das Quietschen hört auf... und ich fahr durch eine La Ola Welle durch...

War irgendwie echt geil!


----------



## mrt1N (23. August 2010)

Gestern mit nem Kumpel bei unserer sonntäglichen Tour, dieses mal an der Teufelsmühle:

Strampeln gerade sichtlich angestrengt den Berg hoch als von oben ein: "Auf gehts, schneller! Gebt mal Gas!" kommt. 
Der Drachenflieger war deutlich schneller und wusste dies auch zu genießen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (23. August 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Was anderes mit Hundhaltern:
> Ich fahre auf nem Radweg und vor mir sind 2 Frauen mit unangeleinten Hunden. Auf mein klingeln (ja, ich hab eine am MTB) wird erst sehr spät reagiert, allerdings auch nur von einer der Frauen. Ich muss also anhalten, da der zweite Hund mitten auf dem Weg ist. Als dann endlich die andere Frau merkt, das ich da stehe und warte versucht sie natürlich ihren Hund mehr schlecht als recht zu sich zu rufen. Als sie ihn dann endlich hat kommt von der ersten Frau die Bemerkung:
> " Na wenigstens bedanken kann man sich ja wohl"
> Da musste ich dann doch nen Moment überlegen, bis ich dann fragte:" Weswegen? Dafür das ich warten musste?"



Das gleiche ist mir neulich auch passiert. 2 Personen mit 2 Hunden. Ich klingel rechtzeitig und musste dann aber trotzdem noch kurz vor denen etwas abbremsen, da Sie seeehr langsam reagiert haben. Und dann bekomm ich noch zu hören "Das war aber knapp"


----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2010)

@mrt1N: und?
bei der abfahrt danach nen riesen kicker genommen und ihm dann während des backflips im vorbeifliegen zugewunken?


----------



## atlas (23. August 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Nicht ganz Fussvolk aber egal..... :
> 
> Ich trehe hinter meinem Verkaufstresen (Lotto, Zeitungen, Zigaretten). Da kommt ein Teilnehmer einer Wohltätigkeitsradtour -typ ehemaliger RR Profi- in voller Montur und möchte ne Packung Zigaretten kaufen.
> Während des Bezahlens meine ich dazu:
> ...



Hallo

Mutt du anners machen.Hab letztens so nen kleinen Terrier ca. 500m weit mitgehohlt (lief hinter mir her),hab ihn immer schön gelobt und gut zugeredet.
Als ich dann drehte und ihn zurück lotste,kam mir Frauchen schon mit nem halben Herzkasper endgegen.Ich meinte dann nur : "mit Leine wär das nicht passiert" und wünschte einen schönen Tag.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Deleted 124102 (23. August 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mutt du anners machen.Hab letztens so nen kleinen Terrier ca. 500m weit mitgehohlt (lief hinter mir her),hab ihn immer schön gelobt und gut zugeredet.
> Als ich dann drehte und ihn zurück lotste,kam mir Frauchen schon mit nem halben Herzkasper endgegen.Ich meinte dann nur : "mit Leine wär das nicht passiert" und wünschte einen schönen Tag.
> ...



Hahaha Geil

Aber sowas mit Hundehaltern hatte ich auch mal.
Es war dunkel (Winter nach der Arbeit) und ich kam über einen Feldweg welcher ein ausgewiesener Radweg ist auf eine Gruppe "Damen" mit hunden zu.
Sie fuchtelten schon von weiten mit ihren Taschenlampen als wenn ein LKW mit 200 auf sie zurasen würde.
Ich habe, wie ich es immer mache abgebremst um langsam vorbei zu fahren und höre schon die schreie "LANGSAMER".
Ich also mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit (keine Übertreibung) an denen vorbei wärend sie verzweifelt immernoch versuchen ihre Hunde am Halsband zu greifen.
Plötzlich schreit mich eine von der seite an "Lansamer".
Da ich mich für eine echte Ausnahme in sachen Rücksicht halte und dort wirklich seeeehr langsam war wurde ich plötzlich stink sauer und schreie zurück "Soll ich etwa Rückwärts fahren". Plötzlich schreit sie "Und nimm die dinger aus den Ohren (Sie meinte wohl Kopfhörer welche ich nicht hatte), ich nehm meine Bikelampe und leuchte mich selbst an und meine "Welche Dinger denn?!" Sie kurz still und ich hab mich noch laut im wegfahren (aber für sie hörbar) drüber beschwert das man noch so langsam fahren kann wie man will aber die köterdamen immer rummaulen müssen.

Wie gesagt ich bremse immer früh runter, mache mich frühzeitig bemerkbar und danke immer (was auch von den meisten freundlich erwiedert wird), aber sowas regt mich auf, im Dunkeln auf einem Radweg hunde frei lafen lassen die sie nicht unter kontrolle haben und dann noch mit anderen rummotzen.

Das war aber eine Ausnahme, ansonsten sind die Leute hier im südlichen Odenwald sehr nett auf Biker zu sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (24. August 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Plötzlich schreit sie "Und nimm die dinger aus den Ohren (Sie meinte wohl Kopfhörer welche ich nicht hatte)


Sie kennt Radfahrer wohl nur aus der Stadt. Ich sehe hier in FR ziemlich viele solcher lebensmüden Geister - grade im Straßenverkehr sich noch die Ohren zukleben!? Da wundert es mich nicht, wenns kracht.


----------



## DerandereJan (24. August 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> ansonsten sind die Leute hier im südlichen Odenwald sehr nett auf Biker zu sprechen.



Kann ich so bestätigen, es hätte in Möllebach awwa a nuch schlimma kumme könne....


----------



## damage0099 (24. August 2010)

Am So, auf einem Feldweg, wo sogar ein "Fahrrad-erlaubt"- Schild angebracht war.
Sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Wir ganz langsam unterwegs.

Als wir an 2 "Frauen" vorbeikamen, kläffte eine: "Das ist ein Wanderweg und kein Radweg".
Ich sah mich dazu verpflichtet, ihren Irrtum aufzuklären.
Hielt an, drehte mich um und sagte in normalem Ton und sachlich: "Nein. Hier sind Fahrräder erlaubt".
Sie lief weiter, winkte nur ab und sagte: "Ich weiß, schlimm! Fahr weiter!!" und winkte wieder ab.....

Wir fuhren dann komentarlos weiter....und schüttelten nur mit dem Kopf.

Bin mal gespannt, wielange das mit den "Fahrräder" dort noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## darkJST (24. August 2010)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Sie kennt Radfahrer wohl nur aus der Stadt. Ich sehe hier in FR ziemlich viele solcher lebensmüden Geister - grade im Straßenverkehr sich noch die Ohren zukleben!? Da wundert es mich nicht, wenns kracht.



Ich fahr auch mit den Dingern in den Ohren, zumindest wenn ich allein bin...ich macht die aber auch net so laut, dass ich garnix mehr mitbekomme. Jedem das seine

Damits nich ganz OT ist...

Hier war doch neulich die Flutkatastrophe...dadurch wurden einige Forstautobahnen im Zittauer Gebirge ziemlich ausgespühlt und fürs MTB interessant. Ich fahr so einen Weg runter, der ehemals über zwei Meter hatte und nurnoch ein matschiger Trampelpfad war, da der sonstige Weg nen halben Meter tiefer gelegt und voller Wasser war, just auf diesem schmalen Weg läuft eine ältere Dame und versucht fast schon panisch, als sie mich bemerkt, nach links den Steilhang hoch zu kommen, was aufgrund des Matsches und der Neigung nicht möglich war. Ich halt an und meine nur, dass ich das nicht fahren würde. Sie läuft weiter, ich trag mein Rad über die 3 m lange Engstelle, sag Danke und brause davon. Unten am Weg hing dann Flatterband mit einem Schild "Der Weg ist nach §3 Sächs. Waldschutzgesetz gesperrt!" (oder so ähnlich) Oben am einstieg hing sowas nicht...

Hier in der Gegend springen die Leute meißt eher wie von der Tarantel gestochen aus dem Weg, wenn man ankommt, besonders wenn man so ne altmodische Klingel am (Stadt)Rad hat. Natürlich wird solch vorbildliches Verhalten mit einem freundlichen "Danke" gefördert.


----------



## nadgrajin (24. August 2010)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Sie kennt Radfahrer wohl nur aus der Stadt. Ich sehe hier in FR ziemlich viele solcher lebensmüden Geister - grade im Straßenverkehr sich noch die Ohren zukleben!? Da wundert es mich nicht, wenns kracht.



Diese Dinger hab ich auch regelmäßig in den Ohren, dann bin ich viel entspannter und muss mich nicht über dumme Kommentare von Fußgängern aufregen die meinen Radweg bei uns in Bonn am Rhein wäre einzig für Fußgänger gedacht während der Fußweg komplett leer ist. Im übrigen haben diese Dinger eine Lautstärkenregelung die man entsprechend anpassen kann so das man auch den Verkehr noch mitbekommt. Wobei ich behaupte mal das der 3er BMW Fahrer mit seiner gefühlten 1k Watt Anlage weniger vom Strassenverkehr mitbekommt wie ich mit den Dingern in den Ohren.


----------



## darkJST (24. August 2010)

War mal auf irgend so einer Pro Kopfhörer Seite, denn laut Gesetzgeber sind die im Straßenverkehr verboten. Da haben die Messungen in einem Auto bei laufendem Motor gemacht...ne Fahrradklingel hörste na nimmer.
Auf -der- Seite war ich jedenfalls auch, als ich mich darüber informierte. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wenn auch nicht zu 100 % wissenschaftlich.


----------



## snoopz (24. August 2010)

darkJST schrieb:


> War mal auf irgend so einer Pro Kopfhörer Seite, denn laut Gesetzgeber sind die im Straßenverkehr verboten.



Ich glaube, das stimmt so nicht. Verboten ist, soweit ich weiß, nur das abgelenkt sein, nicht speziell Kopfhörer. Von daher ist auch zu laute Musik im Auto nicht erlaubt und wird auch bestraft, wenn es auffällt.

Und wenn Du Dich trotz Knopf in den Ohren noch mit dem Bullen unterhalten kannst, sollte es da auch keine großen Probleme geben.


----------



## kaot (24. August 2010)

mit headset darf man ja auch auf dem rad telefonieren, daher sollte musik, zumindest auf einem ohr bzw in sinnvoller lautstärke, machbar sein. hab auf längeren touren auch immer musik mit dabei.

die tage in friedrichshafen gesehen.


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2010)

auf einem ohr ist erlaubt ...


----------



## MO_Thor (24. August 2010)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mit den Dingern in den Ohren, zumindest wenn ich allein bin...ich macht die aber auch net so laut, dass ich garnix mehr mitbekomme. Jedem das seine


So isses - jeder, wie er mag. 
Ich lasse das bleiben, weil ich weiß, wie laut ich die Teile schon beim Gehen anhabe 

So, genug OT. Hab leider nix vom Fußvolk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraut8 (24. August 2010)

"Hier iss das Doping!" sagte der wandernde Rentner als er meinem Buben die verlorene Trinkflasche reichte...


----------



## poritz (24. August 2010)

ich hab heut auf einem anstieg mit meinem dirt ein roller fahrer überholt , als ich oben kurz pause machte um auf mein kumpel mti dem bmx zu warten kam der rollerfahrer wieder vorbei un hat gelacht und mich begrüsst


----------



## PhatBiker (24. August 2010)

"Was, bei dem Regen mit dem Rad unterwegs ??" sagte eine Frau die sich wegen den nun wirklich wenigen und leichten Nieselregen untergestellt hat.

Meine antwort dadrauf war die, das der meiste Regen ja eh vorbei fällt.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. August 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> mit headset darf man ja auch auf dem rad telefonieren, daher sollte musik, zumindest auf einem ohr bzw in sinnvoller lautstärke, machbar sein. hab auf längeren touren auch immer musik mit dabei.
> 
> die tage in friedrichshafen gesehen.




Bei uns in Dinslaken schaut das so aus:



(zum vergrößern dem Link folgen)


----------



## stromer1 (24. August 2010)

häääääääääää


----------



## Child3k (25. August 2010)

Na is doch logisch - musst dich nur ner Gruppe zuordnen: Biste venünftig fährst hier sowieso ned. Gehörst zur andern Gruppen lässt es auch bleiben - weil: Is ja verboten


----------



## WRC206 (25. August 2010)

Also zumindest hier in Dinslaken steht es am Anfang der Füßgängerzone.
Soll einem nochmal das Fahrverbot auf freundliche Art näher bringen :-D

Ich bin mitm Rad allerdings sicherer unterwegs als die meisten hier zu Fuß.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (25. August 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Also zumindest hier in Dinslaken steht es am Anfang der Füßgängerzone.
> Soll einem nochmal das Fahrverbot auf freundliche Art näher bringen :-D
> 
> Ich bin mitm Rad allerdings sicherer unterwegs als die meisten hier zu Fuß.



Also steht es doch noch da? Mich fragte nämlich eben einer, wo das denn stehen soll, und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob es denn überhaupt noch da ist. Das Bild ist schon was älter

On Topic:
Heute war ich im Naturpark Hohe Mark - Testerberge unterwegs und kam an vielen Hundebesitzern vorbei. Von allen an denen ich vorbeifuhr wurde der Hund an der Leine geführt und die Besitzer haben, als sie mich sahen, ihren Wau-Wau in ihre Richtung gezogen, oder hinter/zwischen den Beinen oder am Halsbandende der Leine festgehalten. Allerdings hatten die's alle nicht so mit dem grüßen (ich habe auch nicht gegrüßt, aber freundlich "Danke" gesagt.)
Dafür begrüßte mich eine Mittzwanziger Reiterin (nur mal so wegen Jugend VS Alter in puncto Freundlichkeit) grinsend, während ich auf einer Bank saß und Pause gemacht habe.


----------



## Outliner (25. August 2010)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Dafür begrüßte mich eine Mittzwanziger Reiterin (nur mal so wegen Jugend VS Alter in puncto Freundlichkeit) grinsend, während ich auf einer Bank saß und Pause gemacht habe.


mitleid bekommt man geschenkt,besonders im alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeverEnough (25. August 2010)

es ist nachts, bin mit dem dirtbike unterwegs und ein opa kommt mir entgegen: "Kauf dir mal ein Licht!!""


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. August 2010)

Recht hatter!


----------



## NeverEnough (25. August 2010)

das mit dem licht im dunklen schon. 
aber nicht an einem dirtbike.


----------



## eminem7905 (25. August 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> das mit dem licht im dunklen schon.
> aber nicht an einem dirtbike.



wieso, ist es gesetzlich verboten an einem dirtbike mit lich zu fahren??


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. August 2010)

Die Streetcredibility verbietet es!


----------



## Kettenglied (25. August 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> das mit dem licht im dunklen schon.
> aber nicht an einem dirtbike.



Woher sollte ein Opa wissen was ein Dirtbike ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeverEnough (25. August 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wieso, ist es gesetzlich verboten an einem dirtbike mit lich zu fahren??



gesetzlich? 
hier gehts darum das es in dem sport überflüssig ist..


----------



## Kettenglied (25. August 2010)

Hast du den Opa auf der dem Dirttrack oder auf der Straße getroffen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. August 2010)

Der Opa hat ihn beim Dörten platt gemacht, deshalb ist er jetzt angefressen.


----------



## Outliner (25. August 2010)

soll er doch auf dem sportplatz bleiben mit seinem sportgerät...


----------



## LF-X (25. August 2010)

aber wohl nicht beim fahren zum Sport oder nach Hause.


----------



## pixelquantec (25. August 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> gesetzlich?
> hier gehts darum das es in dem sport überflüssig ist..


 
Hast den Opa wohl im Dunkeln fast umgedörtet? Beim dörten kannste ja das undörte Licht abmachen. Aber beim Afterdörting nach Hause wäre es im Dunkeln mit Licht schon besser. Da hatte Opi Recht.


----------



## Kettenglied (25. August 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> gesetzlich?
> hier gehts darum das es in dem sport überflüssig ist..




Weniger _Opi_um wäre vielleicht auch eine Idee. Dann kapierst du auch das mit dem Licht


----------



## Targut (25. August 2010)

Schön zu sehen dass es Leute gibt die meine Vorurteile gegen Dörter teilen


----------



## LF-X (25. August 2010)

Nicht gegen die Sportart. Ich hab grössten Respekt vor den Stunts. Aber Licht würde ich immer aus Selbstschutz (mittlerweile) am Rad haben. Ich wurde leider schon mal von nem Auto umgesemmelt (Bei Regen ohne Licht). Hab mir dabei nen Bein gebrochen und 10 Jahre MTB-Pause eingelegt. Hab letztes Jahr erst wieder angefangen. Jetzt fahr ich nur noch mit Licht und Helm.


----------



## player599 (25. August 2010)

bei uns sind die leute echt ruhig! heut habenw ir zu 3. den gehsteig blockiert, hinter uns fahren 2 ältere herren (so um die 70-75 jahre alt) und die fahren 5 minuten hinter uns her, wir bemerken sie dann endlich, machen platz und dann bedankt er sich! ichd achte da komt sowas wie: na endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (25. August 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> es ist nachts, bin mit dem dirtbike unterwegs und ein opa kommt mir entgegen: "Kauf dir mal ein Licht!!""


Und jetzt auch noch hier ausheulen, ich fass es nicht! Das nächste mal zieh ich dir gleich eins mit dem Stock über!


----------



## ragetty (25. August 2010)

wir: "geht's hier zum geiseljoch rauf?"

die: "ja, immer gerade aus - [betont] stundenlang [/betont]!! 

ragetty


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Targut schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen dass es Leute gibt die meine Vorurteile gegen Dörter teilen



Diese Spezies betreffend sind es meistens keine Vorurteile, sondern Tatsachen...


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

vorurteile müsse ja schließlich auch irgentwie entstehen, ne?


----------



## Targut (26. August 2010)

Na gut ich wollte einfach die Ausnahmen nicht mit in den Topf werfen.
Meine Vorurteile richten sich aber nicht gegen die Sportart sondern gegen die typischen Ausüber derselben.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

ja


----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

nein


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

dann nicht


----------



## EvilEvo (26. August 2010)

doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

ja was jetzt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Ja verdammt!


----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhm


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

ich weiß auch nicht


----------



## NeverEnough (26. August 2010)

ihr seid blöd... -.-


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

http://www.seitseid.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

mist, zu spät


----------



## NeverEnough (26. August 2010)

tzja


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

na siehste


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Stimmt trotzdem, was da stand.


----------



## NeverEnough (26. August 2010)

Ich weiß, ich weiß.
Aber ich habs sofort geändert


----------



## floggel (26. August 2010)

Das ist hier nicht der AOL-Messenger.


----------



## NeverEnough (26. August 2010)

nicht? 
naja machts gut


----------



## EvilEvo (26. August 2010)

Ich finde, dieses Forum braucht sowieso mal einen Messenger.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Wieso? Wir haben doch das Forum dazu.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

ja, so haben alle was davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (26. August 2010)

Naja ich dachte an einen öffentlichen Messenger, wo alle mitlesen und schreiben können, halt nur immer für die jeweiligen Unterforen, damit man sich nicht ständig mit dämlichen DDD-lern abgeben muss.


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Dann mal zurück zum Thema.
Langsam wird es abends immer zeitiger dunkel und es wird Zeit für Licht am Bike. Im Wald natürlich etwas mehr. Als ich gestern im Dunklen richtung Heimat fuhr, überholt mich so ein unentspannter Autofahrer mit offenen Beifahrerfenster und brüllt: "Mach das Licht an Du Arsch!". Ich hatte vorn und hinten ein Blinklicht. Hinten rot und vorne weiß. Weiter vorn fuhren andere Autos, sodaß er sowieso nicht viel schneller als ich fahren konnte. Seinen Wunsch nach Licht konnte ich erfüllen. Ich bin dann etwas in die Mitte der rechten Fahrbahn gefahren und hab meine Hongkong-Tesla angeknipst. Der Innenraum vom Unentspannten war dann ganz gut ausgeleuchtet und man konnte den Brüller etwas zappeln sehen. Hab die Lampe dann nach einer knappen Minute wieder ausgemacht, da er sicher gemerkt hat was es heißt, Licht am Bike zu haben.


----------



## PhatBiker (26. August 2010)

Du B(l)ender . . .


----------



## stereotoni (26. August 2010)

rentner ehe paar wandert auf nem singletrail (!!!)
"dahinten gehts nich weiter! da konnt ich schon kaum wandern"

->"scho recht, ich kenn den weg!"


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> B(l)ender


sehr schön



> rentner ehe paar wandert auf nem singletrail (!!!)


Dürfen die das nicht?


----------



## Nexic (26. August 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Dürfen die das nicht?



Nein! Weißt ja seitdem die Wanderwege Singletrails heißen ham die da nix mehr zu Suchen!


----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

Genau. Ich bin auch dafür das sich dort nur noch hübsche, junge und knackige Singleweibchen rumtreiben dürfen


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

die du dann damit beeindruckst, das du sie im vorbeifahren mit deinem schweißgeruch und schlamm umhüllst? Ich glaube mtb-fahren ist nur bedingt eine gute anmache... (außer DDD, dat sind dann rischtig harte kerls! *zwinker*)


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Genau. Ich bin auch dafür das sich dort nur noch hübsche, junge und knackige Singleweibchen rumtreiben dürfen


 
Dafür sind wir doch alle. Dafür sollte man ergänzend zum DIMB noch den DIST ( Deutsche Initiative Singletrail ) ins Leben rufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> die du dann damit beeindruckst, das du sie im vorbeifahren mit deinem schweißgeruch und schlamm umhüllst?



Jaaaa....grrrrr....

Sturz vortäuschen und um Wiederbelebung flehen!


----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Dafür sind wir doch alle. Dafür sollte man ergänzend zum DIMB noch den DIST ( Deutsche Initiative Singletrail ) ins Leben rufen.



Darf ich Präsident sein??


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Na logo!


----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Jaaaa....grrrrr....
> 
> Sturz vortäuschen und um* Wiederbelebung flehen!*


----------



## heifisch (26. August 2010)

Was geht'n hier ab


----------



## scary.master (26. August 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Dann mal zurück zum Thema.
> Langsam wird es abends immer zeitiger dunkel und es wird Zeit für Licht am Bike. Im Wald natürlich etwas mehr. Als ich gestern im Dunklen richtung Heimat fuhr, überholt mich so ein unentspannter Autofahrer mit offenen Beifahrerfenster und brüllt: "Mach das Licht an Du Arsch!". Ich hatte vorn und hinten ein Blinklicht. Hinten rot und vorne weiß. Weiter vorn fuhren andere Autos, sodaß er sowieso nicht viel schneller als ich fahren konnte. Seinen Wunsch nach Licht konnte ich erfüllen. Ich bin dann etwas in die Mitte der rechten Fahrbahn gefahren und hab meine Hongkong-Tesla angeknipst. Der Innenraum vom Unentspannten war dann ganz gut ausgeleuchtet und man konnte den Brüller etwas zappeln sehen. Hab die Lampe dann nach einer knappen Minute wieder ausgemacht, da er sicher gemerkt hat was es heißt, Licht am Bike zu haben.



PWNED


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Was geht'n hier ab



ich würde mal sagen ein vollkommen Sinnloser Meinungsaustausch über ein 
vollkommen Sinnloses Thema von Leuten die offenbar zu viel zeit haben


----------



## heifisch (26. August 2010)

Bin ich dabei!
Ich bin dafür, dass es auch eine Singletrailkönigin gibt, so wie es auch Weinkönigen gibt.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

die was genau macht?


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Na das Gleiche wie die Weinkönigin: Auf dummen Volksfesten ein hübsches Gesicht machen und hoffen das Jahr schneller rumgeht, weil es langsam nervt.


----------



## heifisch (26. August 2010)

Jup, bloß mit dem Unterschied, dass die Singletrailkönigin dämlich auf Singletrails stehen muss und sich vollspritzen lassen...


----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

irgendwelche vorschläge für die nominierung


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Mich.


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

*duckundweg*


----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

deine Freundin


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Das geht natürlich nur auf etwas breiteren Singletrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> deine Freundin


 Hab ich nem Kumpel ausgespannt und bin stolz drauf.


----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Jup, bloß mit dem Unterschied, dass die Singletrailkönigin dämlich auf Singletrails stehen muss und sich *vollspritzen* lassen...


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. August 2010)

oh ja sehr sexy


----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hab ich nem Kumpel ausgespannt und bin stolz drauf.



Muß ja ein richtiger Kraftakt gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Adam1987 (26. August 2010)

Die Singletrailkönigin kann man(n) aber nur vollspritzen wenn man(n) mit Ständer hart unterwegs ist.

Aber aufpassen das man nicht hängen bleibt


----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

wie viele  x hat wohl ihre Hose


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Muß ja ein richtiger Kraftakt gewesen sein, oder?



ich wills nich wissen
könn wir mal wieder zurück zum thema kommen? weil langsamm wirds eklig


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Nee. Gefüttert hab ich sie selber. Nun ist sie auch treu. Sie macht gerade ne Diät, weil sie in der Haustür steckt. Ich denke noch ein oder zwei Tage und sie kommt da raus und kann endlich wieder auf Ihre Couch, da wo die Senke ist.


----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> wie viele  x hat wohl ihre Hose



Zu wenige wie man sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (26. August 2010)

Vollspritzen, nicht abspritzen. Da hast du was falsch verstanden.


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. August 2010)

also wer bei der dicken da abspritzt...respekt


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Das kann man schon als Sodomie bezeichnen.


----------



## heifisch (26. August 2010)

Die trifft er wenigstens.


----------



## stromer1 (26. August 2010)

ok langsam wirts häääääääääääääässssssssssssssssslich


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> ok langsam wirts häääääääääääääässssssssssssssssslich


 
Es war hässlich. Wir sind schon eine Seite weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillerkarl (26. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Die trifft er wenigstens.


wer?
der dörder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Ich glaube, wir benennen den Thread in "Der ultimative Chatthread des IBC!!!" um.


----------



## scary.master (26. August 2010)

also ich nominiere evil, der kann alles, warum nich auch das ^^

wenn ihr alle grad kein bike habt, seit ihr fußvolk, also passd das gerde doch


----------



## Targut (26. August 2010)

Mit der Schönheitskönigin wächst immerhin nichts mehr auf den Trails.
Und vor Hunden muss man sich auch nicht mehr fürchten wenn die ne Chienesen Maske aufsetzt


----------



## NeverEnough (26. August 2010)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> wer?
> der dörder?



wenigstens kann ich es.


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. August 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> wenigstens kann ich es.



wenns dunkel ist bezweifel ich das
man soll sich ja nich streiten also würd ich sagen -back to topic-


----------



## NeverEnough (27. August 2010)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> wenns dunkel ist bezweifel ich das
> man soll sich ja nich streiten also würd ich sagen -back to topic-



dann befolge ich eurem rat und benutze licht!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. August 2010)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Gestern mit nem Kumpel bei unserer sonntäglichen Tour, dieses mal an der Teufelsmühle:
> 
> Strampeln gerade sichtlich angestrengt den Berg hoch als von oben ein: "Auf gehts, schneller! Gebt mal Gas!" kommt.
> Der Drachenflieger war deutlich schneller und wusste dies auch zu genießen.



Boah, was ein fieser Sack!


----------



## frogmatic (27. August 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Boah, was ein fieser Sack!



Ich hätte es nicht anders gemacht.


----------



## schallundrauch (27. August 2010)

Ich war vorgestern in der Mittagspause mit unserem Hund (Duncan, Holländischer Schäferhund) mit dem Rad in den Feldern unterwegs.

Von weitem (etwa 200m) sehe ich schon das an der übernächsten Kreuzung ein Porsche Boxster parkt und mir eine Frau mit freilaufendem Jack Raffel entgegenkommt (Typ "Modepüppchen" mit weißer Hose, weißem langen Oberteil und modischem Gürtel.)

Aber macht ja nix, Duncan ist an der Leine und Jack Russel Terrier nimmt er eh nicht für voll, mit denen Spielt er meist noch nicht einmal 

Ihr Köti kommt auf mich und Duncan zugerannt, als er noch etwa 30m vor uns war beginnt Duncan sein Begrüßungsprogramm (Er hat die Eigenart das er sich, wenn er anderen Hunden begegnet immer ganz klein macht und dann geduckt, fast Wolftypisch, auf die anderen Hunde zuläuft und das kann er auch noch bei 20 km/h)

Auf jeden Fall hat sein Verhalten die arme Fußhupe wohl so erschrocken das diese, als sie vielleicht noch 15m von uns entfernt war, umgedreht, panisch zu seinem Frauchen gelaufen und diesem auf den Arm gehüpft ist...

...das weder das weiße Oberteil noch die Hose diesen Stunt sauber überstanden haben könnt Ihr Euch ja denken 

Und was macht die Trulla?

Sich ein tiefes Loch suchen und sich für die eigene Unachtsamkeit und Ihren unerzogenen Hund schämen?

NEE!!! Die fängt an rumzumotzen das ich schuld wäre das ihre Klamotten nun schmutzig wären, so eine Frechheit...

...ich bin dann einfach abgebogen und habe sie weiterschimpfen lassen :X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (27. August 2010)

hättest ihr aber wenigstens nen euro für den waschsaloon hinwerfen können... 
oder sie zum nächsten hundeplatz schicken können um ihrer tretthupe gehorsam und sozialverhalten unter artgenossen beizubringen


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

nee, der waschsaloneuro ist prägnanter


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

Heut das Geilste überhaupt erlebt:
Meinen Hometrail gefahren. Irgendwann ist es ganz eng, dann kommt ein Aussichts-Bänkchen.
Darauf sitzen 3 ältere Damen so zw. 60 und 70, die sich, gerade als ich runterfahre, in meine Richtung aufmachen.
Die Anführerin macht sich richtig breit und inspiziert mich, während ich mich mit knapp 5 km/h nähere. Kurz bevor ich  anhalten muß macht sie hektisch Platz, und weist ihre Freundinnen auf, dasselbe zu tun.

Dann winkt sie mich vorbei und sagt ganz nett: "Na jetzt will ich mal nix sagen. Sie haben ja ein Mountainbike...(hebt den Zeigefinger)...weil mit einem normalen Fahrrad darf man hier nicht fahren!"

Ich bedankte mich am vorbeifahren, hielt dann aber an, drehte mich um und sagte: "Alle Achtung, Sie kennen sich aber gut aus." "Das weiß ich von meinem Sohn haha".

Ich lachte, nickte und fuhr weiter......

Die Welt hat es wohl doch langsam kapiert


----------



## Jetpilot (3. September 2010)

was hätte die dame bloß gemacht, wenn du ein "normales" fahrrad gehabt hättest?


----------



## downhillerkarl (3. September 2010)

kopf ab


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

Hehe, gute Frage. Wenn ich dort nochmals wen sitzen sehe, fahre ich hoch und frage nach


----------



## player599 (3. September 2010)

vorhin war gut:

ich bin aufm heimweg vom händler, der wie ich erfahren musste nach 10km fahrt auf der eurobike ist also gut. auf dem heimweg ein schön langer berg, ich fahr auf dem gehstieg wiel der berg an der B2 langgeht, also will cih ungern auf der straße fahren, aber der gehsteig ist auch ein kombinierter weg für radler udn fußgänger. am ende vom berg springt mir eine ältere dame in den weg und ich hatte große mühe die nciht mit vollgas umzuniten. aber gut. ich halte an und frage: geht es ihnen noch ganz gut? sie können mir doch nciht einfach in den weg springen!- ihre antwort dadrauf: das heir ist ein gehsteig.. du wießt shcon GEH-steig... danach konnt ich nur noch sagen: jaja.. schaun sie mal anch oben, und sagen sie mir das ganze nochmal... sie schaut nach oben, und merkt, dass sie direkt unter einem rad-/fußweg schild steht udn geht zur seite


----------



## Harvester (3. September 2010)

Nur mal so nebenbei: dein Satz in der Sig ist ja ganz nett, aber nen bisserl richtige Groß- und Kleinschreibung und ab und zu mal auf die korrekte Reihenfolge der Buchstaben zu achten ist auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## player599 (3. September 2010)

ja, tut mir leid, aber ich tipp meistens so schnell, dass mal fehler reinkommen, und für groß- und kleinschreibung bin ich meistens zu faul. und wenigstens mache ich satzzeihen.. wenn auch manchmal an der falschen stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ch0kaii (8. September 2010)

1,2 Meter breiter, geteerter Fußweg, direkt daneben 2,5 Meter breiter Schotterweg.
Ich fahre auf dem Schotterweg an einem ca 80 Jahre alten Rolator-Schieber (er logischerweiße auf dem geteerten Teil) vorbei. Was kommt?

"Oh! Verzeihung!"

Dass man solch (übertriebene) Freundlichkeit noch trifft - schön


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. September 2010)

Letztens bei ner kleinen Runde aufm Hometrail vom Kumpel. Das Waldstück bietet viele verzweigte Pfade und ist auch beliebt bei Spaziergängern, Joggern und eben Radfahrern. Normalerweise trifft man in einer Stunde höchstens mal 1-2 Personen, wenn überhaupt. An dem speziellen Tag treff ich an einer engen Kreuzung gleich einen Jogger und eine Frau mit ihren zwei Hunden. Der Frau entfuhr ein überraschtes "Huch, hier trifft sich aber auch jeder...", woraufhin ich mit einem lachenden "Joa, ein Andrang hier..." weiterfuhr...  

Der Jogger hat übrigens gleich wortlos eine Abkürzung genommen...


----------



## Maracuja10 (9. September 2010)

Neulich hatte ich auf meinem Heimweg wiedermal ein Hundepärchen vor mir.

Kombinierter Rad & Fußweg. Ich seh schon aus ca 100 m Entfernung das Mann und Frau nebeneinander gehen und somit den kompletten Weg blockieren und dazu noch 2 Hunde unangeleint vor sich her laufen lassen. Ich klingel dann natürlich und hab eigentlich gedacht, die schaffen das rechtzeitig, bevor ich dran vorbeifahre an den Rand zu gehen und die Hunde festzuhalten. Hat aber doch nich geklappt und ich musste schön aus über 30 Kmh abbremsen. 
Und dann meckert der Typ noch "Ein bisschen Rücksicht nehmen wäre auch angebrahcht". Da war ich auch ersmal baff. Hab nur zurückgeschnauzt, dass er mal lieber die Hunde anleinen soll. 
Kompletten Weg blockieren und dann noch die Hunde nicht angeleint und dann auch noch meckern...


----------



## Haarddremel (9. September 2010)

Bochum, Jahrhunderthalle, kurz vor dem Einstieg in die Erzbahntrasse Richtung ZOOM:

Eine junge Dame beschreitet mit Hund und Handy den 3 Meter breiten Weg.

Handy in der rechten Hand, Hund an der Leine in der linken Hand. Frauchen läuft rechts und tickert gedankenversunken SMS in ihr Handy. Hundi läuft auf der linken Seite, dazwischen... die Leine.

Irgendwann merkt der Hund (!), dass ich vorbei möchte, und macht artig Platz. Frauchen tickert weiterhin gedankenversunken SMS.

Ich fahre langsam an ihr vorbei und sage genau in Ohrhöhe "Na, dann grüßen Sie mal schön von mir."

Sie antwortet: "Mache ich."

Mist. Gedankenversunken und trotzdem schlagfertig. Erzieherische Maßnahme war für den Eimer


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (9. September 2010)

Gestern Abend fuhr ich auf einem Kombi-Rad-Fußweg, vor mir ein (älteres) Pärchen mit Hund an der Ausziehleine. Sie rechts, der Mann in der Mitte und der Hund schnüffelte natürlich am linken Wegessrand. Ich habe das gesehen und habe schon aus ca. 50 m geklingelt. 3-4 mal, bis halt eine Reaktion kam und da kam eine!

Die Frau schnappte ihren Mann am Arm, gerade als er nach links gehen wollte und zog ihn auf die rechte Seite. Das der nicht wagerecht daher kam war alles. Wahrscheinlich war ihr aber nicht bewußt, dass an ihrem Mann auch noch ein Hund hing und dem ging es natürlich auch nicht anders   .

Ich habe dann abgebremst, habe den Mann angeschaut und freundlich ein "Danke schön" von mir gegeben. Dem Mann seinen Arm und dem Hund sein Hals tun wahrscheinlich heute noch weh.


----------



## heifisch (9. September 2010)

Die Wanderer am Geißkopf hatten am Mittwoch besonders gute Sprüche. 
Ein kleines Kind fragte seine Mutter: "Mamaaaaa, geht das Fahrrad dabei nicht kaputt?"
Und eine , naja fast schon, Oma meinte zu ihrer Freundin "Hast du mal gesehen, was und wie die runter fahren, die sind doch verrückt!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (10. September 2010)

Haarddremel schrieb:


> Bochum, Jahrhunderthalle, kurz vor dem Einstieg in die Erzbahntrasse Richtung ZOOM:


Sagt alles, macht nur im Winter Spaß da zu fahren, oder Mitten in der Nacht.
Schade eigentlich, schöne Strecke.

@topic
Was positives. Sonntags, Dauerregen, ich aufn Rennrad unterwegs, grad die verwinkelte Auffahrt zur Brücke hochgekämpft.
Kommt mir n Rentner auf nen Trekkingrad entgegen mit den Kommentar: "Ach, noch ein Verrückter."

Auch ansonsten hab ich kaum was negatives, abgesehen von Teenies, die nix mitkriegen.


----------



## Adam1987 (10. September 2010)

Zwar kein Spruch aber trotzdem lustig.

Auf meinem Hometrail im Dortmunder Stadtwald (Hombruch) sind leider auch viele Hundebesitzer unterwegs. An sich kein Problem, die meisten grüßen schön zurück und machen Platz.

Lustig finde ich nur das anscheinend immer wieder Leute dabei sind, die uns MTBlern "böses" wollen. Es liegen jedes mal neue Stöcker auf dem Trail die definitiv nicht von Mutter Natur dort hinterlassen wurden, also schön quer zur Fahrtrichtung als "Hinderniss". Leider lässt sowas selbst mein einfaches Hardtail kalt.

Auch der Förster wird wohl was gegen uns MTBler haben, denn dort liegen recht viele Bäume quer übers Trail, über die man als Normalo leider auch nicht mehr springen kann, sondern tragen muss.

Naja... solange es bei sowas bleibt und noch nicht zur Angelschnur gegriffen wird ist es ja noch ok.


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2010)

Ja, das kenne ich.
Letztes Jahr im Urlaub war ich mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, beliebter Trail, aber 1x im Jahr gönnen wir uns den dennoch.

Oben sehr ruppig, daher hört man uns schon von weitem "kleppern".

Unten auch Äste im Weg, dickere, die man noch gut von Hand tragen konnte.
Auch eine wenig freundliche Wandertruppe war dort. Sie warteten sogar, bis wir kamen, standen da + glotzten.
Wahrscheinlich um zu sehen, wie wir absteigen und uns dann dumm anzumachen.

Es war klar, daß diese Leute auch die Äste hinlegten.

Ich fuhr vorne draus, und fuhr langsam drüber. Ging noch gut, obwohl es rel. steil bergab ging.

Ich sagte nur laut: "Danke, voll geil die Äste. Könnt ihr ruhig öfters hinlegen, und vielleicht mal ein paar größere, die hier sind ja einfach zu fahren. Schönen Tag noch".

Mein Kumpel hinter mir bekam damals kein Wort zu hören, keiner maulte uns hinterher.

Leider war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht dort...wird aber nimmer lange dauern. Mal sehn, wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

berichte dann doch mal, ob dort diesmal größere lagen


----------



## Radwegverneiner (10. September 2010)

Find den Fred hier schon ganz lustig und das eine oder andere hier gepostete ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Am lustigsten fand ich aber eine fußgängerseitig kommentarlose Begebenheit, die ich bei einem CC hatte. Da hatten sich doch zwei Wanderfreunde älteren Semesters mitten auf die Rennstrecke verirrt und stapften einen Hohlweg hinauf während ich ihnen mit vielleicht 45-50 Sachen entgegenbrauste. Ich erschrocken - "Rüüüüübeeeeerrrrr!" - das Seniorenwanderduo einer nach links und einer nach rechts einen Flachköpper an die Böschung gemacht. Das sah aus wie im Trickfilm. Mich hats vor lachen bald vom Bike geschmissen. Wie die die vielen Fahrräder mit Startnummern übersehen konnten, weiß ich nicht. 

---------------
Würfelräder rollen auch!


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> berichte dann doch mal, ob dort diesmal größere lagen



hehe, in 2 Wochen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, gönnen wir uns diese Strecke.
Hat nen ultrahammer downhilltrail...wir hatten das schon lange vor, aber bisher noch nicht gebacken gekriegt.

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich jetzt schon gespannt, was Sache ist.
Ich tippe auf Bäume oder andere Barrikaden.


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> Find den Fred hier schon ganz lustig und das eine oder andere hier gepostete ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Am lustigsten fand ich aber eine fußgängerseitig kommentarlose Begebenheit, die ich bei einem CC hatte. Da hatten sich doch zwei Wanderfreunde älteren Semesters mitten auf die Rennstrecke verirrt und stapften einen Hohlweg hinauf während ich ihnen mit vielleicht 45-50 Sachen entgegenbrauste. Ich erschrocken - "Rüüüüübeeeeerrrrr!" - das Seniorenwanderduo einer nach links und einer nach rechts einen Flachköpper an die Böschung gemacht. Das sah aus wie im Trickfilm. Mich hats vor lachen bald vom Bike geschmissen. Wie die die vielen Fahrräder mit Startnummern übersehen konnten, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ---------------
> Würfelräder rollen auch!


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

ultrahammer downhill? Wie können denn dann noch leute da gehen? Oder waren das kletterer?


----------



## Renito (10. September 2010)

Zwar kein Spruch vom "Fußvolk" aber war trotzdem lustig. 
Bin neulich meine Trainingsrunde gefahren...da gibt´s ne lange asphaltierte Gerade.
Ich heiz diese Straße lang und seh zwei Rennradfahrer. Als ich die überholt hab, schaut mich der vordere von beiden mit großen Augen an...dreht sich zu seinem Spezl hinter...schaut mich wieder an und sagt "na hör mal, dass is jetz aber peinlich"


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

welche reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radwegverneiner (10. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ultrahammer downhill? Wie können denn dann noch leute da gehen? Oder waren das kletterer?


Das war ein CC Rennen und die Abfahrt technisch nicht so schwierig - aber dafür schön zügig zu fahren. Und die Strecken sind nun mal nicht zu 100% mit Flatterband abgesperrt. Da habe es eben zwei von den Spezis geschafft und waren auf der Rennstrecke wandern.


----------



## Sardic (10. September 2010)

Ist ca zwei Wochen her:
Ich bin auf die Arbeit gefahren ,musste um 3 Uhr arbeiten, und war schon zu spät. Ein teil der Strecke ist eine stark befahrene Straße die zur InnenStadt führt, was kein Problem ist,außerdem geht sie auch bergab, deswegen war ich relativ zügig. Eine Ampel wurde Rot, woraufhin ich langasm aber kntroliert abbremste. Ich stand schon fast,rollte vileicht 1-2 meter . Da zieht eine ältere Dame ihre Enklin zu sich, dabei war ich 5 meter entfernt und war ur langasm,halt am bremsen.

Sie fängt an meckern ,mein Kommentar ich hab doch gebramst und sie waren 5 meter weg.

Sie : Unverschämtheit *zetter zetter*

Dann war sie weg.


----------



## Radwegverneiner (10. September 2010)

Da hier auch schon über die unheimlichen Begnungen mit den Stockenten, die sich selbst Nordic Walker nennen, gepostet wurde, frag ich mich grad, was die sich wohl für Sprüche anhören müssen. Also mir fallen da spontan einige Kommentare ein, die mir da auf den Lippen liegen, wenn so eine Horde, vor lauter Stockgeklapper völlig resistent gegen jegliche Warnlaute von Bikern scheinende Truppe meine Runde kreuzt. Bisher hab ich es mir aber immer verkniffen - eben um des lieben Friedens Willen.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

@radwegverneiner: dich meinte ich gar nicht, ich bezog mich auf damage.

Ansonsten fällt mir ein: Letztens stand so ne assifamilie auf sonem starthügel (zwei atzensöhne in trainingsanzug und rapperkappe, zwei töchter, mutter, vater.
Ich schiebe rauf, zieh mir den helm und goggle an, keiner sagt was, alle gucken nur. Rolle dann etwas vor, die gehen zur seite und gucken runter. Da stellt sich die mutter mir in den weg, zieht an der zigarette, bläst mir den qualm quasi ins gesicht (mit FF nicht so schlimm...) und fragt dann
- "WOLLEN SIE MICH FLAXEN? (=verarschen) DA GEHTS NIT WEIDA!"
- "Doch, da fahr ich immer"
- "ja aber da is doch son hubbel (Anlieger, danach kleiner kicher)"
- "Das is absicht"
- "Wenn Sie meinen..."

Haben dann auch alle geklatscht (hab extra nen whip gemacht), assis können also auch nett sein, auf ihre eigene art...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Haben dann auch alle geklatscht (hab extra nen whip gemacht), assis können also auch nett sein, auf ihre eigene art...



Naja, geht so. 
Eine, nennen wir sie mal positive, Begegnung könnten nicht die vielen Millionen Erinnerungen die sich in mein Gehirn gebrannt haben, alleine durch die Benutzung der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel in Dortmund, aufwiegen. Aber vielleicht ist man als Großstädter auch etwas gebrandmarkt was Assis angeht


----------



## SabineB (11. September 2010)

Heute Nachmittag, Hirschberg am Tegernsee ...

Kurz nach der Alm, als es nur noch bergab geht, blockiert eine Gruppe Wanderfreunde die komplette Fahrbahnbreite.

Ich, in weiser Voraussicht sehr langsam, ca. 5 m bevor ich jemanden umgefahren hätte, normale Lautstärke, freundlicher Umgangston: "Vorsicht bitte!"
Die Gruppe macht Platz, im Vorbeifahren höre ich von einem Herrn der Gruppe, ebenfalls freundlich, in breitem Sächsisch:
"Och, sachen se doch eempfach "palimpalim", denn wissen mer Bescheid."

Werde ich mir merken! 

LG,
Bine


----------



## Jetpilot (11. September 2010)

PALlMPALlM!


----------



## stromer1 (11. September 2010)

zu geil


----------



## poritz (11. September 2010)

eine flasche pommes bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromer1 (11. September 2010)

und nen Würfel Ketschup


----------



## rider99 (12. September 2010)

heut aufm na ganz netten verdammt steinigen und technich recht anspruchsvoller streckeabschnitt ( halt nen kleiner steiler bachlauf)
mich zerlegts es ein bisschen... 
in dem moment kam nen wanderpärchen
den trail hochgelaufen sehn meine geile aktion... der kerl guckt mich an wie nen Auto.
Ich mit einem netten herzlichem : SERVUS.!!
er nur ein nicken und ein stummes "hi"  schnappt seine mädchen und geht relativ zügig in richtung wanderweg zurück.

Blicke sagen mehr als tausend worte


----------



## Nexic (12. September 2010)

Jaja auf den anspruchsvollen Strecken is das ganze Jahr tote Hose,
 nur wenns einen grad aufs Maul legt stehn se da. 

Sowas passiert mir auch immer.


----------



## darkJST (12. September 2010)

Gestern im zittauer Gebirge...warn ja schon bei Sachsen^^
Ein Männlein steht im Walde und verdingt sich als Baumdüngerer, sieht mich den recht steilen und verblockten Weg runterkommen und schreit zu den anderen Wandersleut weiter unten: Vorsicht Radfahrer von hinten! Die bleiben stehen und gehen zur seite und schaun mir zu, wie ich mit meinen 100 mm da runterhopple, bedanke mich natürlich. Da meint einer "Mensch, nu hör doch mal auf zu bremsen!" Mir is nix cooles eingefallen und hab nur gemeint, dass des zu gefährlich wär und bekam prompt Zustimmung von seiner Frau

Omis mit ihren Enkeln stehen auf ner Wegkreuzung als ich nen anderen steilen Weg runter komme und unten rechts abbiegen will, da hin wo die Omis stehen. Die schaun mir so zu, als ich dann vor denen im Trackstand zum stehen komme: "Dürfte ich mal vorbei?" Sehr freundlich: "Ach sie wollen hier lang, aber das nächste mal eher bescheit sagen!" Hab das bejat und mich bedankt und weiter gings. Überhaupt waren da gestern ein haufen Leute im Gebirge, sonst trifft man keine Sau.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. September 2010)

ja, irgentwie war gestern voll, hier auch. naja, hatte somit dann zwischendurch etwa 30 Zuschauer am Roadgap, von denen meinte dann einer "bei der landung hört man ja fast nix, haste da nen schalldämpfer drin?", da hab ich einfach mal "...Ja" gesagt


----------



## Patrik_87 (13. September 2010)

hi, also meine stories:

1. Im februar bin ich ,auf grund des hohen schnees, meine runden im schnee geradelt und aufeinmal rennt so n köter (mittelgroß) neben mir her und denkt sich wohl das meine wade sehr lecker aussieht und wollte rein beißen. ich war aber schneller und hab dem vieh n ordentlichen tritt verpasst, so das er 3 meter weit geflogen ist.... naja außer das der köter dann richtig sauer war hats nix gebracht...da ich nit wirklich mehr auf den weg achten konnte wäre ich fast in nen zaun gebrettert und konnte grad noch so bremsen, und das  quitschen der bremsen hat den hund dann verjagt. dann kam der besitzer und meinte ich könnte doch nicht nach seinem hund treten, und es sei ihm egal dass der hund mich beißen wolle....

2. ich ruf zu ner frau im wald auf nem trail: Achtung!!! mahcen sie bitte platz!!!
sie: sie können doch auch durch den matsch fahren, da muss ich doch kein platz machen!!!
Ich: okay =D

naja mit hat das nix mehr ausgemacht ihr dann schon =D=D=D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. September 2010)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> 2. ich ruf zu ner frau im wald auf nem trail: Achtung!!! mahcen sie bitte platz!!!
> sie: sie können doch auch durch den matsch fahren, da muss ich doch kein platz machen!!!
> Ich: okay =D
> 
> naja mit hat das nix mehr ausgemacht ihr dann schon =D=D=D



Schon wieder so ein Held der uns alle beliebter macht.


----------



## sackstand (13. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Held der uns alle beliebter macht.



ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert


----------



## macmaegges (13. September 2010)

Wie alt bist du 13?

Hoffentlich waren die Aktionen nicht in Wiesbaden, sonst warst du einer der Gründe warum sich WBNer-fussvolk überhaupt über MTBler beschwert. 

Leg den Jungs die dort ne Strecke legalisieren wollen keinen Stein in den Weg und sei das nächste mal höflicher und erwachsener. 

Lass dich beissen und zeig den Besitzer an, kriegst auch ne fette Packung Schmerzensgeld..., aber das nur mal so am Rande.


B2T:

Heute hatte ich neugieriges Fussvolk, nach einer langen Abfahrt mit schnellen und engen Kurven, als ich an dem Parkplatz ankam, wollte die Frau von einem sehr freundlichen Wandererpaar unbedingt meine Bremsscheiben anfassen.

Danach gabs Wasser aus der Trinkblase zur Kühlung.

/edit:// das kommt nun so als ob wir alle auf ihm rumhacken- ist auch so


----------



## EvilEvo (13. September 2010)

Er hat sich doch nur an die Aufforderung der Frau gehalten und der Hund, naja, dafür gibt es andere Threads, meiner Meinung nach wars legitim, ich hätts nicht anders gemacht.


----------



## Nexic (13. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Er hat sich doch nur an die Aufforderung der Frau gehalten...



Die Frau hat ihn aufgefordert Rücksicht zu nehmen, das muss man dann
 nicht ausnutzen um ihr eins reinzuwürgen! Meine Fresse 

Der Hund wirds überleben...


----------



## EvilEvo (13. September 2010)

Nexic schrieb:


> Die Frau hat ihn aufgefordert Rücksicht zu nehmen, das muss man dann
> nicht ausnutzen um ihr eins reinzuwürgen! Meine Fresse
> 
> Der Hund wirds überleben...



Nein, die Frau hat gesagt (nach seinem Text) er soll durch den Matsch fahren, nichts anderes, wenn´s so war, solltest du besser lesen.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. September 2010)

naja, ist schon frech, wenn man einen MTBler dazu auffordert durch den schlamm zu fahren...


----------



## bbiker (13. September 2010)




----------



## 4mate (13. September 2010)

Patrick 87 hat nichts falsch gemacht.
Mit dem Hundebesitzer hätte ich, da ich ein paar Jahrzehnte älter bin, Dinge gemacht die ich hier nicht genauer beschreiben kann (Forumsregeln).


----------



## Eike. (13. September 2010)

Den Hund meinte ich auch nicht da hätte ich nicht anders reagiert. Auf Trails sollte man aber auch dann gelassen bleiben wenn Fußgänger sich daneben benehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik_87 (13. September 2010)

hey, ich muss dazu sagen das die frau sehr unfreundlich im ton war und ich an dem tag schon so einige probleme hatte mit pasanten war das jetzt einfach zu viel. sonst bin ich eigentlich recht fußgängerfreundlich!!! und ja das war in wiesbaden aber nicht an der hohen wurzel.

und die sache mit dem hund ist für mich indiskutabel, ich mag tiere und auch hunde, aber wenns um sowas geht pech, ich hätte sie auch anzeigen können und vor gericht dafür sorgen können das der hund eingeschläfert wird, genug zeugen waren ja da!!!


----------



## kurbel_jim (14. September 2010)

Naja, manche hängen an ihren Haustieren, als wären es Kinder - also da mal Vorsicht walten lassen. Der will nur sein Herrchen beschützen. Auch wenn gebissen werden sollte kann man das auch sanfter regeln als einschläfern - natürlich situationsabhängig.

Hatte auch letztens ne kleine Hundgeschichte, aber nix wildes. Nach 'nem kleinen Regenguss gings auf den Trail um die Ecke - schön runtergebrettert, plötzlich kam was schwarzes schwanzwedelndes Bellendes auf mich zu. Angehalten - Radl zwischen mir und Hund platziert und gefühlte 5Minuten gewartet, bis die 'Nein, aus!'-'Nein'-'Neeeeiiin'(voller inbrunst^^)-Besitzerin den Berg hoch'gesprintet' kam, damit sie mir dann keuchend sagen konnte, dass sie hier nicht mit Radfahreren gerechnet hat und die den Hund dann immer noch nicht ruhig bekam - sind ja auch keine Reifenspuren auf dem schmalen Trail zu sehen. Naja, ruhig geblieben, den Hund nicht weiter provoziert und dann gings weiter mit kurbeln nach 'Dann nochn schönen Tag'. 
Wie's in den Wald hineinschallt..


----------



## Jetpilot (14. September 2010)

> sanfter...als einschläfern


vielleicht auspeitschen?


----------



## Sardic (14. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> vielleicht auspeitschen?


Nein ,leicht einschläfern so das er wieder wach wird  Nahtod-mäßig


----------



## torquemada (14. September 2010)

so dass er einen ersten flüchtigen Blick auf die grosse Lassie und dem riesigen Frolic werfen kann?


----------



## Sardic (14. September 2010)

torquemada schrieb:


> so dass er einen ersten flüchtigen Blick auf die grosse Lassie und dem riesigen Frolic werfen kann?


Oder in die Hundehölle wo er Kitty karlo gehorchen muss


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. September 2010)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal was:

zur Vorgeschichte: 

Wir fahren ausserhalb des Bikeparks einen etwas ausgesetzten Trail und mich trägts ein bisschen raus sodass ich mich instinktiv auf die Böschung flüchte und die Gabel eine Delle im Casting davonträgt.

Kurz nach der rasanten Abfahrt ins beschauliche Seitental an deren Fuß eine Hütte steht an der gerade zwei CC-Lerinnen Rast machen teste ich besorgt die Funktion der Gabel indem ich im Rollen hüpfe und gucke ob sie noch voll einfedert.

Dummerweise komme ich dabei irgendwie an den Bremshebel und mach mit großem Getöse einen Abgang über den Lenker.

Das wurde von einer Radlerin sinngemäß mit "Mein Gott was sind das für Trottel/Spinner" quittiert (war glaub schwyzerdütsch)


Die dachten wohl dass das so 'ne Art show-off-gone-bad-Nummer war. Hätt ich zu gern selber von aussen gesehen.  

Hört sich jetzt nicht so witztig an aber wenn man sich das entprechend vors innere Auge führt entspricht die Aktion genau dem Stereotyp im Spannungsfeld Bikergrüppchen: Bergabfraktion, einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann quasi im Stand aufs Maul packen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. September 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Lass dich beissen und zeig den Besitzer an, kriegst auch ne fette Packung Schmerzensgeld..., aber das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## macmaegges (14. September 2010)

Wolltest du mir irgendwas sagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (14. September 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> blabla ... im Stand auf die Fresse gelegt ... bla



Ich hätte Dich wohl eher ausgelacht - das sah bestimmt ganz schön affig aus  Aber mal was anderes: Warum hast Du die Gabel nicht im Stand eingefedert? Bremse ziehen und drauflehnen? Dann hättest Du auch bei den beiden Mädels noch punkten können


----------



## nadgrajin (14. September 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Lass dich beissen und zeig den Besitzer an, kriegst auch ne fette Packung Schmerzensgeld..., aber das nur mal so am Rande.



Ist klar und dann kann ich erstmal eine Zeit lang nicht fahren weil der Köter mitten in den Muskel reinbeisst oder wie? Sorry, aber ich steh nicht so sehr auf Maso bin da eher der Sadist.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. September 2010)

nächste frage: ist es anzüglich die gabel in gegenwart von frauen einzufedern?

lass den macmaegges doch quatschen, sich beissen zu lassen ist relativ dumm und nur weil du mal etwas frech zu ner unfreundlichen dame warst wird sicher auch kein trail gesperrt...Manche leute sollten mal lockerer werden


----------



## scary.master (14. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> vielleicht auspeitschen?



ja, aber bitte den besitzer
der hund kann da nichts dazu


----------



## Jetpilot (14. September 2010)

von mir aus...


----------



## DerandereJan (14. September 2010)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Dem Mann seinen Arm und dem Hund sein Hals tun wahrscheinlich heute noch weh.




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> nächste frage: ist es anzüglich die gabel in gegenwart von frauen einzufedern?



Gute Frage! 



snoopz schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dich wohl eher ausgelacht - das sah bestimmt ganz schön affig aus  Aber mal was anderes: Warum hast Du die Gabel nicht im Stand eingefedert? Bremse ziehen und drauflehnen? Dann hättest Du auch bei den beiden Mädels noch punkten können



Du hast das falsch verstanden: Die momentan verbaute Federhärte ist für mein Gewicht zu hart deshalb das Rumgehüpfe und die Aktion war unfreiwillig komisch bzw. rückte in dieses Licht. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich nur besorgt um das Casting (nicht wegen der Optik).


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. September 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hört sich jetzt nicht so witztig an aber wenn man sich das entprechend vors innere Auge führt entspricht die Aktion genau dem Stereotyp im Spannungsfeld Bikergrüppchen: Bergabfraktion, einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann quasi im Stand aufs Maul packen.


Das nennt man wohl ein beschissenes Timing - aber ich kanns mir auch gut bildlich vorstellen...


----------



## MoinDigga (15. September 2010)

heute aufm brocken von nen paar Motorradfahrern gehört.
"ach mit nem Fahrrad kommt man hier auch hoch"


----------



## heifisch (15. September 2010)

Faule Säcke, wa.


----------



## Quator94 (15. September 2010)

Heute irgendwo im Wald 

Vor mir wandern zwei Hundebesitzer mit ihren riesigen Vierbeinern. Etwa 25 Meter entfernt klingel ich schon einmal, läuft ja super alle machen Platz. Als ich dann fast vorbei war, hörte ich ,,Petro, bleib hier". ,,Oha, wirklich klasse" dachte ich dann  
Naja, Petro überholte mich also, setzte sich 10m vor mir hin und hat mich mit wedelntem Schwanz angesehen. Ich hielt dann also an und hörte von weiter hinten ,,Julie, nur weil Petro das macht, musst du es jetzt nicht auch tun". Julie hat mich dann nur kurz beschnüffelt (Mountainbiker schmecken ja auch nicht  )und ist langsam wieder mit Petro abgezogen. Unsere Wege haben sich dann mit einem Grinsen wieder verstreut 

Fand ich jetzt nicht besonders ärgerlich, aber kurios war es allemal


----------



## Jetpilot (15. September 2010)

siehste, darum fahr ich nur noch trails, da sind weniger leute mit hunden


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. September 2010)

Tjo, leider gibts hier neben Hunden auch kotende Pferde auf manchen Trails. Immerhin kacken erstgenannte Vierbeiner neben den Weg...


----------



## stromer1 (16. September 2010)

Das vom Pferd ist aber nur halb so schlimm wie das vom Hund


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. September 2010)

Dafür 20 Mal so voluminös und oftmals über mehrere kostbare Meter Wurzelfeld verteilt!


----------



## stromer1 (16. September 2010)

augen zu und durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (16. September 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> augen zu und durch



Mund am besten auch, wegen den Spritzern


----------



## nadgrajin (16. September 2010)

Irgendwie ist es auch lustig, Hundebesitzer sind in den meisten Regionen dazu verpflichtet die Hinterlassenschaften der Hunde zu beseitigen, dagegen Leute die mit Pferden unterwegs sind, denen ist es scheiß egal und wenn es mitten auf dem Gehweg liegt.


----------



## Eike. (16. September 2010)

Pferdemist riecht auch nicht annähernd so penetrant und löst sich bei Regen ziemlich schnell auf.


----------



## nadgrajin (16. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Pferdemist riecht auch nicht annähernd so penetrant und löst sich bei Regen ziemlich schnell auf.



Dafür liegt die Hunde******* in der Regel nicht mitten auf dem Geh/Fahrradweg bzw. der Strasse, sondern meistens am Wegesrand. Find ich als jemand der auch diese Wege benutzt besser, zumal ich vielleicht auch das Pech hab das ich regelmäßig an 3 Reiterhöfen vorbei muss.


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2010)

Am WE war Alm-Abtrieb....was glaubt ihr wohl, wie wir aussahen + gestunken haben!


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

was fahrt ihr dann auch so nah an den treckern vorbei?


----------



## Radwegverneiner (16. September 2010)

Gestern Abend - ich dreh noch ne Runde und bin grad wieder nach Hause unterwegs. Seh von weitem ein Pärchen auf ner Wegkreuzung. Als sie mich entdecken springt er wild gestikulierend auf dem Weg rum. Ich denk, was kommt denn nun wieder und halt an. Er: nur ne kurze Frage  - wo geht es denn hier zum Parkplatz. Ich in die eine Richtung zeigend: da lang, schönen Abend noch! Als ich weiterfuhr fällt mir ca. 1km später ein - ach ne, das war doch der andere Weg, eine Wegkreuzung später, den sie gehen müssen. Naja ich hoffe, sie haben ihr Auto doch noch irgendwann gefunden.


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. September 2010)

Neulich bei uns im Wald.
Ne Freundin, ich und n Kumpel mit seim Dad haben ne gemütliche Trail-session bei uns am Berg gemacht (Naherholungsgebiet #1 für Sportler, Rentner und so weiter)
An einer Stelle von so nem Weg ist links und rechts ne kleine Anhöhe, auf der einen steht ne Aussichtplattform, auf der anderen geht n kurzer verblockter Singetrail drüber.

Der Kumpel will eben diesen Trail fahren, wir restlichen standen auf der anderen Seite bei der Aussichtplattform und schauen ihm zu.
Dann kommt ein Rentnerehepaar mit ihrem Hund des Weges entlang und motzt ihn schon voll an, dass des kein Radweg ist.
Er schenkte dem keinerlei Beachtung.
Dann kommt des Päärchen an uns vorbei und streßt uns auch nochmal an...
Nur leider haben die Herrschaften auch vergessen ihren Hund anzuleinen, was sie besser hätten tun sollen...
Meine Bekannte also contra gegeben und schon warens ruhig und sind weitergegangen.

Da wir fast den gleichen Weg dann auch abfahren wollten, haben wir erstmal 5 Minuten gewartet, dass die nen Vorsprung haben.
Haben sie dennoch eingeholt und da kam dann aber nichts mehr


----------



## kFABIANj (16. September 2010)

´Mit diesem rumgehüpfe eschrickst du noch autofahrer´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (16. September 2010)

Noch was zum Thema Hunde: Bin gerade von der Schule heimgefahren und komm nen Berg hoch(bin also recht langsam) nachdem direkt eine Kurve kommt und da das Rad/Fußweg ist auch ein Hauseingang. Aus dem kommt just in dem Moment eine Frau mit Hund an der Leine raus, ich brems extra ab und fahr langsam vorbei. Nichtmal Schritttempo. Da sagt die Frau noch "langsamer!". Bin mir bis jetzt nicht sicher wen sie gemeint hat, ihren Hund oder mich.


----------



## kaot (16. September 2010)

nochmal wegen pferdemist.

bei uns muss bei kutschen immer ein eimer dabei sein zum weg räumen, die bekommen auch eins auf den deckel wenn sie was liegen lassen. die aber normal reiten dürfen es liegen lassen. macht auch nicht wirklich sinn, entweder alle oder keiner...


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

es gibt so einiges was keinen sinn *hat*, aber das ist eine andere diskussion


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2010)

Ich war vor ein paar Tagen bei einem schönen Tag (nach viel Mistwetter) mit 2 Freunden im Wald unterwegs. 2 Dh'ler und ich mitm Enduro. Die Beiden im DH-Schlafanzug und ich mit Tourenkleidung. Allesamt mit Fullface.

Wir fahren über die Waldautobahn und biegen in einen Trail ein. Nach ein paar Metern kommt uns nen kränkelnder Kollege entgegen. Wir bleiben stehen und reden mit ihm.
Da betreten von oben aus ein paar Kinder 7-16 den Trail und ihre Mutter trottet hinterher. Da fragt der Kleine "Sind das Mountainbikes?" Ich antworte "Ja, genau richtig" und lächle ihn freundlich an. Der dreht sich sofort mit einem "Hab ich dir doch gesagt, Mama!" zu seiner Mutter um und geht den Trail an uns vorbei ... Die Mutter kommt an uns heran und lächelt verlegen. Dabei spricht sie mich an mit einem "Ich habe vorhin vermutet, das es BMX-Räder sind, aber da lag ich wohl falsch." Sie hat sich dann noch kurz über den Unterschied bei mir erkundigt.

Als ich dann den Trail runtergefahren bin hab ich sie auf den letzten 5 Metern eingeholt. Sie geht zur Seite und ruft alle Anderen aus dem Weg. Ich mich bedankt aber mit einem freundlichen "ich warte solange" entgegnet. Sie "Nichts da. Franzi an die Seite!!" Ich mich bedankt und dran vorbei gerollt.


Trollige Truppe


----------



## Ins4n3 (16. September 2010)

Die verkleideten haste noch verpasst Jens, die hätteste mal sehen sollen


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2010)

schieß los, Rene! 
Deine Geschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (16. September 2010)

Naja gibt's nicht allzu viel zu erzählen, waren, wie schon von Jens erwähnt, ein bisschen auf den Hometrails fahren. Als wir dann grade wieder zum Startpunkt rollen wollten kam uns eine Gruppe von "mittelalterlich" gekleideten Leuten entgegen.
Prinzessin und so 
Das erstaunen war wohl auf beiderseiten groß, den wir sahen auch nich grade alltäglich aus, aber diese Kostüme da waren echt der hit 

Dachte ich fall vom Rad vor lachen.


----------



## scary.master (16. September 2010)

also wenn dein wohnort anders wäre hätt ich jetz gesagt ich seit in würtzburg übers filmset von die drei musketiere gerollt


----------



## heifisch (16. September 2010)




----------



## puzzel (16. September 2010)

So jetzt ich 

fahr ich da heute so gemütlich nen Trail über ne Wiese runter und will grad in den Wald abbiegen steht da so nen Typ am Wegesrand und pullert. Ich halt langsam gemacht, dreht der sich um und brüllt:" nich ma in ruhe pissen kann man hier" ich erstmal total perplex und er:"konnt grad noch wegpacken aber fertig war ich nicht..." und fängt an zu lachen. War dann ganz netter Kerl aber wie der mich da von der Seite anbrüllte wäre ich fast vom Rad gekippt


----------



## Rischer (17. September 2010)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Naja gibt's nicht allzu viel zu erzählen, waren, wie schon von Jens erwähnt, ein bisschen auf den Hometrails fahren. Als wir dann grade wieder zum Startpunkt rollen wollten kam uns eine Gruppe von "mittelalterlich" gekleideten Leuten entgegen.
> Prinzessin und so
> Das erstaunen war wohl auf beiderseiten groß, den wir sahen auch nich grade alltäglich aus, aber diese Kostüme da waren echt der hit
> 
> Dachte ich fall vom Rad vor lachen.





ich weiß inzwischen was das für welche waren^^
im jugendheim war so ne art mittelaltermarkt, am abend lief die ganze horde vor meiner haustür her...


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. September 2010)

Leider kein Fussvolk, sondern Mit-biker...
Neulich am Geißkopf
Eine Gruppe Jugendliche:

Bike ausgeliehen vom Shop.
"Sch*** die Gabel geht nicht gescheid, man...die Bremse zieht nicht, etc etc..
Mein Bike geht viel besser.."

Kurz vorm springen der Tables:
"Ich würde ja jetzt nen Tailwhip machen, wenn ich nen könnte."


----------



## cmon (20. September 2010)

neulich bin ich durch die innenstadt gerollt, da ist vor mir eine familie gelaufen, die in ihren handy gepfiffen hat, anscheinend so eine art tastensperre. uns kommen ein paar gothic fans entgegen, die vollkommen irritiert schauen, die erste in der gruppe meinte dann so zum rest: "was für freaks...ts", wirkte sehr lustig


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. September 2010)

Heute kurz vor der Spätschicht geh in den Keller, mach mein Bike fertig und zieh die volle Montour an. Als ich grad die Treppe raufgeh, kommt Besuch für die Nachbarn rein. Guck mich so ein halber Meter (Mädchen, vielleicht 4 Jahre alt) mit Rotschopf - wirklich im Stil von Pipi Langstrumpf - überrascht an und meint: "So einen Helm mit Löchern hat mein Vater auch. Und... und so mit blinkenden Streifen an der Seite..."

Fand ich richtig süß...


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2010)

Am WE auf nem steilen Trail abwärts, kam mit Müh + Not zum Stehen um 2 Wanderer vorbeizulassen, diese machten jedoch auch Platz um mich vorbeizulassen, dabei sagte "Sie": Heute wollen wir mal nicht über die Radfahrer schimpfen, wir sind vorhin nämlich ein Stück über einen Radweg gegangen".
Ich mußte lauthals lachen und sagte:"Ich vergebe Euch".
Dann mußten die bischen bös dreinguckenden Wanderer auch lachen und wir wünschten uns gegenseitig noch viel Spaß...hehe.


Als ich später durch die Stadt zurück zum Auto radelte, mußte ich an 'ner Ampel halten.
Neben mir Pärchen mit Kind, ca. 6 Jahre.
Das Kind schaut sich mein (sehr schmutziges) Bike an, zeigt mit dem Finger drauf und fragt: "Warum ist dein Fahrrad so schmutzig?"
Seine Mama:"Gute Frage, Jonas, auf die Antwort bin ich mal gespannt!"


----------



## kurbel_jim (20. September 2010)

vorgestern: Aufm Haustrail schön die Abfahrt mitgenommen und am Ausläufer an einer Brücke stand gerade 'ne Gruppe Samstagsradler mit Kind, meint das doch zum Erzeuger: "Du Papa, ist der cool?"...   (hab leider den Kommentar vom Papa nicht mitbekommen, hätt mich schon interessiert)

und gestern noch mitm Straßenradl unterwegs gewesen, auf ner ehemaligen, jetzt gesperrten, Straße stand Frauchen abseits vom leinenlosen Hund, Rotweilermischling. Ich fahr schön langsam ran, Hund schaut, macht die ersten Sekunden nichts und fängt dann an zu bellen und kommt bis auf 2m ran, als ich direkt neben dem war: Kommt Frauchen angerannt und holt ihn zu sich, meint nur "Hallo, der beißt nicht" (kann ich ja riechen bei dem Viech...), ich so "Jaja, bin extra langsam herangefahren" [...] Da kommt tatsächlich der Kommentar "Genau das ist der Fehler"... nach dem "Alles klar, schönen Sonntag noch" meinerseits musste ichs mir erst nochn paar mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, als ich zu der Entscheidung kam, ab sofort immer ohne Geschwindigkeitsverzögerung an Hunden vorbei oder direkt durch zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wave86 (20. September 2010)

ja und was hast drauf geantwortet?

würd auch gern wieder mal fahren hatte aber vor einer woche ne leisten-op


----------



## schallundrauch (20. September 2010)

Ganz unrecht hat sie nicht, witzigerweise ist es gerade bei gut erzogenen Hunden oft so das sie vorbeirauschende Radfahrer gewöhnt sind (ist ja auch eigentlich was normales), wird der Radfahrer langsam und weicht aus ist das annormales Verhalten und weckt erstmal interesse 


Es könnte ja sein das der etwas von einem möchte...

Ist bei unserem Köti recht ähnlich. Solange Besuch sich normal verhält (sprich durchs Tor kommt, zur Haustür geht und Klingelt) darf jeder das Grundstück betreten. Sobald jemand sich komisch verhält, also z.B. direkt auf die Terasse gehen will oder längere Zeit zögernd vor dem Tor steht wird er gemeldet und falls nötig "an die Wand gestellt".


----------



## The_Distance (20. September 2010)

An einer Schlüsselstelle auf einem Trail (enge S-kurve mit Steilstufen) schaue ich mir nochmal von oben die beste Linie an und probier aus ob das Kettenblatt ggf. aufsetzt als mir ein Vater mit ca. 6jährigem Sohn entgegen kommt: "Fahren sie da jetzt runter?"  Ich: "Ich probier es zumindest mal." Er mustert mit skeptischem Blick den steilen Abhang der rechts des Trails runter geht und sagt zu Sohnemann:"Na das gucken wir uns jetzt mal an.......und rufen dann eventuell den Rettungsdienst!" -_-

btw. Hab es zwar nicht geschafft aber mir auch nichts getan.


----------



## kurbel_jim (21. September 2010)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Ganz unrecht hat sie nicht, witzigerweise ist es gerade bei gut erzogenen Hunden oft so das sie vorbeirauschende Radfahrer gewöhnt sind (ist ja auch eigentlich was normales), wird der Radfahrer langsam und weicht aus ist das annormales Verhalten und weckt erstmal interesse
> 
> 
> Es könnte ja sein das der etwas von einem möchte...
> ...



Naja, rotweiler-ähnelnder Hund, Frauchen relativ weit weg. Da nicht alle Hunde gleich sind und es auch ruhig sein kann, dass manche erst anschlagen, wenn man sich auffällig unauffällig verhält, hab ich doch lieber keinen Hund am Bein - man weiß ja nie -, indem ich dann im Notfall das Rad zwischen mir und dem Angreifer packen könnte. Ist eben so'ne Situation, wo man aufpassen muss, dann abwägt, obs Sinn macht  im (fast) selben Tempo durch zu fahren oder eben langsamer wird und sich auf den Hundeführer verlässt.
Letzteres hat ja geklappt, hatte auch selber schon eine Situation, wos nützlich war, abzusteigen und das Rad als 'Mauer' zu verwenden.
Aber du hast eben auch nicht unrecht. :>



wave86 schrieb:


> ja und was hast drauf geantwortet?
> 
> würd auch gern wieder mal fahren hatte aber vor einer woche ne leisten-op



"Alles klar, schönen Sonntag noch" hab ich gemeint, den restlichen Teil hab ich mir dann während der Weiterfahrt zusammen gedacht. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keine Lust auf 'ne Diskussion, da ich sowieso schon wieder im Tretwahn war


----------



## frogmatic (21. September 2010)

Etwas, was vorbeikommt und sich dann schnell entfernt, passt aber doch ins Beuteschema?


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

In dem Fall geht es ja nicht um den Jagdinstinkt sondern der Hund will sein Herrchen beschützen.


----------



## frogmatic (21. September 2010)

Manche Hunde machen sich nicht die Mühe zu unterscheiden, warum sie dann auf einen losgehen, verbal oder sonstwie.


----------



## heifisch (21. September 2010)

So einen "lustigen" Hund hatte ich heute auch. So ungefähr 15cm hoch und versucht mit ganzer Kraft sein Herrchen hinter sich her zu ziehen.  Hat es natürlich nicht geschafft, aber es sah sehr lustig aus.

Wir hatten heute "Wandertag", bestand eigentlich aus einer 45min "Wanderung" zu einem Sportplatz auf dem der Peace one Day stattfand. Naja, zumindest hatten die meisten keine Lust auf laufen. (Was auch sonst) Da ich direkt daneben wohne und keine Lust hatt wieder zur Schule zurück zu laufen durfte ich mein Bike mit schieben und zurück fahren, da der Wandertag dort eigentlich endete. Schon auf dem Hinweg fragt ne Freundin, ob sie auf dem Rückweg mit fahren könnte. Hab ihr dann angeboten, sich auf den Gepäckträger zu setzen. War nur keiner da.


----------



## Kettenglied (21. September 2010)

> Da ich direkt daneben wohne und keine Lust hatt wieder zur Schule zurück  zu laufen durfte ich mein Bike mit schieben und zurück fahren,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (21. September 2010)

Was ist daran unklar? Wir laufen wo hin, neben dem ich direkt wohne. Statt wieder ne 3/4 h zurück zu laufen um wieder zurück zu fahren fahre ich gleich heim.


----------



## Priest0r (21. September 2010)

ich würd ja eher die 10 minuten auch noch heimlaufen bevor ich mein rad 45 minuten rumschiebe


----------



## heifisch (21. September 2010)

Tja, ich nicht. Ich fahre selbst etwas mitm Rad, für das ich 1min zu Fuß bräuchte.


----------



## StollenbikerRs (21. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Tja, ich nicht. Ich fahre selbst etwas mitm Rad, für das ich 1min zu Fuß bräuchte.



  Er ist ein Biker nen richtiger Biker


----------



## heifisch (21. September 2010)

hehe


----------



## torquemada (21. September 2010)

vorhin, Rentner auf seinem Rad, meins ist ziemlich leise, dran vorbei: "hui, da ist jemand aber gedopt"

paar Meter vorher haben sich zwei voneinander verabschiedet (ebenfalls jenseits der 50, interessant war, das der eine ein künstliches Bein hatte, vom Knie an abwärts, so eine "Edelprothese" mit gebogener Metallfeder), beide also steigen auf ihre Räder, darauf Kollege Einbein "wünsche noch einen charmanten Tag"...mußte doch grinsen ob dieser Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquemada (21. September 2010)

ahso, vergessen, nochmal zur Erinnerung, mein Jekyll ist sehr leise.

Pärchen, mit freilaufendem Hund, sowas wie ein  Golden Retriever, nur in schwarz, Hund ungefähr 15 m vor dem Pärchen, ich von hinten ankommend. Weg ca 150 cm breit, kurz geklingelt (drei vier Meter hinter denen) und direkt vorbei, da ruft sie panisch zu dem Flohträger "zur Seite, zur Seite"...das Vieh stand natürlich quer zum Weg, hat so die Hälfte vom Weg eingenommen, und Frauchen schreit immer weiter "zur Seite, zur Seite"....wie bekloppt muss die Olle eigentlich sein, um zu glauben, das der Hund jetzt begreifen soll was sie will, naja, Hundi war verwirrt genug, und hat erstmal Sitz gemacht.

Meine Erfahrung mit freilaufenden Hunden ist eigentlich die, das erst die Besitzer ein Überholen/Vorbeifahren gefährlich machen, liesse man die Hunde, ohne sie anzureden, einfach weiter ihrer Wege schnüffeln, würden die kaum Notiz von einem nehmen, und wären auch relativ berechenbar in ihren Bewegungen, aber durch das rufen von irgendwelchen Kommandos (die eh in 9 von 10 Fällen nicht fruchten) wird eigentlich jede Vorbeifahrt unnötig verkompliziert.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2010)

torquemada schrieb:


> Golden Retriever, nur in schwarz



Labrador .


----------



## Pusher123 (21. September 2010)

eine Freundin, Kumpel und ich fahren aufm Radweg am Main lang.
Mein Kumpel legt nen kleinen Sprint hin und fährt dann sehr langsam Schlangenlinien, um auf uns zu warten, dabei wird er dann von einem Rentnerehepaar überholt. Der Kommentar des Herrn " kurz vorm Exitus was "
Die Sache wird noch etwas lustiger, wenn man weiß, dass er 2 Meter groß ist und sehr gut durchtrainiert.


----------



## alli333i (21. September 2010)

gut war auch "du fährst ja ohne bremsen" ich "ja das isn flatland bmx???"  "aber du kannst doch ned ohne bremsen fahrn wie bremst du denn?" ich: "garnicht" und weitergezockelt.


----------



## Friecke (22. September 2010)




----------



## Wabaki (22. September 2010)

Gestern quähl ich mich mehr oder weniger mit dem Freerider einen Berg auf dem Fussweg hoch, weil auf der Straße die Autos rasen wie die bekloppten. Ich treff ein Fussgängerpärchen, die schauen meinen Hobel an und der Mann frägt mich: "Na, haben Sie noch Platz für einen von uns zum mitnehmen?". Darauf antwortete ich: "Leider nicht, ich habe schon mein eigenes Paket zu schleppen."


----------



## Jetpilot (22. September 2010)

Kam vor zwei tagen mit dem fr den berg hoch, oben schon fast am kotzen, spricht mich ein betagter herr an: "na? Brauchste en zückerschen?", hab so gerade noch ein "*lautes atmen*danke*atmen*geht schon*über dem lenker zusammengeklappt*" hinbekommen.


----------



## bobons (22. September 2010)

torquemada schrieb:


> ... ohne sie anzureden, einfach weiter ihrer Wege schnüffeln, würden die kaum Notiz von einem nehmen, und wären auch relativ berechenbar in ihren Bewegungen, aber durch das rufen von irgendwelchen Kommandos (die eh in 9 von 10 Fällen nicht fruchten) wird eigentlich jede Vorbeifahrt unnötig verkompliziert.



Neulich auf einer Fußgänger-Brücke: Opa und Enkel mit dem kleinen Tschekov unterwegs, sie bemerken mich von hinten, Enkel läuft nach rechts, Opa bleibt links, und beide fangen an Tschekov zu sich zu rufen, woraufhin er zurecht verwirrt einfach in der Mitte der Brücke stehenbleibt...

Im Wald: 3 junge Damen in Sportklamotten auf dem "Trimm Dich-Pfad", sie gingen gemütlich und redeten dabei so laut dass ich sie hörte bevor ich sie sah, ich versuchte mich von hinten bemerkbar zu machen mit lautem "Guten Tag!", leider erfolglos, als ich kurz hinter ihnen war bemerkten sie mich und rennen panisch auseinenader: die Linke blieb stehen, die Mittlere lief nach rechts und die Rechte nach links... ich dachte ich bin bei "Verstehen Sie Spass...?" und nutzte die entstandene 80 cm-Lücke um mich durchzuquetschen (zum Glück habe ich nur einen 560 mm breiten Lenker...). 

In solchen Fällen kann man nur lächeln und sich bedanken.


----------



## .floe. (22. September 2010)

> die Linke blieb stehen, die Mittlere lief nach rechts und die Rechte nach links



"Verstehen sie Spaß" war die falsche Sendung.

"Eins, Zwei oder Drei - letzte Chance vorbei! Ob ihr wirklich richtig steht..."


----------



## h-walk (22. September 2010)

Damals noch im Taunus Richtung Altkönig, ein älteres Paar kommt uns (vier Biker, Freeride-Look) entgegen.
Sie schimpfend: (hessisch) Ei, scho wieder diese Verrückte, dass da keiner mal was unnernimmt...
Kollege: Ach, Halt's Maul...aahl Reff (hessisch für Dicke)
Sie: Heinz !!!...Hesch't des g'hört???
Er: Ah ja, isch find er hat Recht...

Es folgte lautes Gelächter und ein hysterisches Geschimpfe in Richtung Heinz...

Cheers
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2010)

nicht nett eurerseits, aber heinz topt's


----------



## scylla (22. September 2010)

die schlechtesten Anmach-Sprüche...

Ich halte heute morgen kurz vor sechs Uhr (es ist noch stockdunkel) mit dem Rennradl an einer roten Ampel. Neben mir ein total runtergekommener alter Golf mit vier halbstarken Typen drin, die ganz offensichtlich die Nacht durchgemacht haben. Das Beifahrerfenster wird runtergekurbelt: "Hey, was geht ab, Schnecke? Ist schon spät! Musst du nicht ins Bett?" (beifallendes Gelächter von den Hinterbänklern)
Ich ganz trocken: "Da komm' ich her. Wenn kleine Jungs ins Bett gehen, müssen große Mädchen zur Arbeit."
Der erste Typ ist wohl etwas perplex, dass er keinen Eindruck geschunden hat, und schaut hilfesuchend zum Fahrer. Der lässt sich natürlich nicht lumpen: "Komm doch mal zu mir in mein Bettchen, dann willst du so früh nicht mehr aufstehen" 
Ich (verkneife mir gerade so das Grinsen) "Ja, hast Recht... " ... Pause... (im Auto wird's schon unruhig, die denken wohl in ihrem benebelten Zustand tatsächlich, sie könnten mich gleich abschleppen)... "in dein Bett würde ich mich erst gar nicht reinlegen, also könnte ich logischer Weise auch nicht aufstehen!"
Die Logik braucht ne Weile... irgendwann kommt sie wohl doch in den Hirnen an, und prompt geht das Fenster wieder hoch... kurz darauf wird die Ampel auch schon wieder grün und der Golf schießt mit einem Kavalierstart davon


----------



## Sardic (22. September 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> die schlechtesten Anmach-Sprüche...
> 
> Ich halte heute morgen kurz vor sechs Uhr (es ist noch stockdunkel) mit dem Rennradl an einer roten Ampel. Neben mir ein total runtergekommener alter Golf mit vier halbstarken Typen drin, die ganz offensichtlich die Nacht durchgemacht haben. Das Beifahrerfenster wird runtergekurbelt: "Hey, was geht ab, Schnecke? Ist schon spät! Musst du nicht ins Bett?" (beifallendes Gelächter von den Hinterbänklern)
> Ich ganz trocken: "Da komm' ich her. Wenn kleine Jungs ins Bett gehen, müssen große Mädchen zur Arbeit."
> ...


 Waren doch echt coole Typen,verst dich nicht. Ahja und den Sprcuh merk ich mir.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Wieso, laden dich auch desöfteren Männer in ihr Bett ein?


----------



## Sardic (22. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieso, laden dich auch desöfteren Männer in ihr Bett ein?


 Ja, :/ verdammt jetzt wisst ihr es


----------



## scylla (22. September 2010)

Sardic schrieb:


> Waren doch echt coole Typen,verst dich nicht. Ahja und den Sprcuh merk ich mir.



viel Erfolg


----------



## Dirty_Dirter (22. September 2010)

Im Zug richtung Heimat, mein Rad (Kiez 040) steht im Fahrradbereich der Bahn und ich sitze daneben. Mir gegenüber ein junge (etwa 6-7 jahre alt) und er fragt seinen Vadder warum der sattel an meinem Rad so tief ist.
Der Vadder schaut sich mein Rad an. Und sagt seinem Sohn 

,,das ist ein fahhrad für leute mit kurzen Beinen.´´

Ich wollte den Vadder jetzt nicht vor seinem sohn doof da stehen lassen und bin dann später wortlos ausgestiegen.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. September 2010)

schade


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. September 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> die schlechtesten Anmach-Sprüche...





Echt coole Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (28. September 2010)

Kennt ihr bestimmt auch... Rentner, die einen schon aus 600m sehen und sofort in den nächsten Graben springen und sich verbuddeln... aus Angst sie könnten vom Sog beim Vorbeifahren in Stücke gerissen werden?! 

Und obwohl ich an Rentnern nur noch in Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbeifahre (meist, außer ich habs eilig) machen die dann trotzdem Maul auf, ob ich nich absteigen kann..oder was auch immer die wollen, kein Plan...  "können sie nicht aufpassen" kommst meist - ich pass doch auf 

Letztens versteckte sich ne Omma hinter ner Säule weil ich kam, Oppa ging einfach weiter... als ich dann so 30 sek. später mal an ihr vorbeifuhr sagte sie ganz laut "DANKESCHÖN" - wofür?! Weil sie am Leben bleiben durfte? Naja hab "Bitteschön" geantwortet... hat ihr irgendwie nich gepasst.

Noch geiler iss wenn die einen noch garnich richtig sehen, schon Platz machen, warten und warten... und man biegt dann vorher irgendwo ab


----------



## The_Distance (29. September 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr bestimmt auch... Rentner, die einen schon aus 600m sehen und sofort in den nächsten Graben springen und sich verbuddeln... aus Angst sie könnten vom Sog beim Vorbeifahren in Stücke gerissen werden?!


Das werde ich auch nie kapieren. Selbst wenn man sich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit nähert springen noch 70% der Wanderer in die Büsche links und rechts als hätte man ihnen eine Granate vor die Füße geworfen. Oder sehen wir von vorne aus wie tollwütige Nashörner mit nem "Bad Hair Day"?! Viele scheinen pauschal davon auszugehen das wir bei dem was wir da tun (Radfahren) völlig unkontrolliert über die Wege driften und nur aus purem Glück wieder heil Zuhause ankommen. Das man ggf. sein Rad kontrolliert bewegt scheint ein unvorstellbarer Gedanke. Meißtens halte ich dann extra an und lasse ihnen den Vortritt...


----------



## Beorn (29. September 2010)

Wir hatten gestern ne nette Dame, die uns den Trail rauf entgegenkam, mit ihrem Hund. Sie hat sich dafür entschuldigt, dass sie den Hund nicht rufen kann, da dieser altersbedingt nix mehr hört, dafür aber auch auf jeden Fall so fertig vom Spazierengehen ist, dass er sicher nichts tut, außer dumm rumstehn, weil er einen nicht kommen hört


----------



## dickerbert (29. September 2010)

Sag ich auch immer, wenn mein Hund nicht hört


----------



## Jetpilot (29. September 2010)

> Viele scheinen pauschal davon auszugehen das wir bei dem was wir da tun (Radfahren) völlig unkontrolliert über die Wege driften und nur aus purem Glück wieder heil Zuhause ankommen.


DAS nennt sich dann Downhill


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. September 2010)

The_Distance schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch nie kapieren. Selbst wenn man sich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit nähert springen noch 70% der Wanderer in die Büsche links und rechts als hätte man ihnen eine Granate vor die Füße geworfen. Oder sehen wir von vorne aus wie tollwütige Nashörner mit nem "Bad Hair Day"?! Viele scheinen pauschal davon auszugehen das wir bei dem was wir da tun (Radfahren) völlig unkontrolliert über die Wege driften und nur aus purem Glück wieder heil Zuhause ankommen. Das man ggf. sein Rad kontrolliert bewegt scheint ein unvorstellbarer Gedanke. Meißtens halte ich dann extra an und lasse ihnen den Vortritt...



Das werde ich auch nie kapieren. Im oberen Teil der Freeride-Strecke teilt man sich einen Karrenweg mit den Wanderern:

Der Weg ist immer mal wieder in der Mitte mit Leuchtband markiert und Schilder weisen darauf hin das rechts die Mountainbiker fahren sollen und sich die Fußgänger links halten sollen.

Jetzt rollt man da gemächlich runter, hält sich wie vorgeschrieben rechts, kommt um eine Kurve, sieht eine Wanderfamilie die sich natürlich trotz der Markierungen großzügig über die ganze Fläche des Weges verteilt hat.

Mit angstverzerrtem Gesicht ziehen die Mütter ihre Kleinen aus der Gefahrenzone und von den Vätern oder älteren Frauen erntet man einen vorwurfsvollen Blick obwohl zigmal darauf hingewiesen wird das die vielleicht 800m lange Strecke gemeinsam mit Mountainbikern genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (30. September 2010)

Komm reg dich nicht so auf! Die Wandrer machen doch meißt sogar 3,5 cm platzt nur das siehst du in deinem Überhöhten Tempo halt nicht.
Außerdem müssen 7,5cm Platz für einen 700mm+ Lenker zum vorbei kommen ja wohl reichen oder... 

Oft ist das mit dem Platz machen halt so ne Sache


----------



## Jetpilot (30. September 2010)

lösung: wheelie machen und einlenken, und dann mit schrägem lenker durchfahren, brauchste weniger platz


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. September 2010)

Aufgeregt hat mich das nicht allzusehr ich musste eher grinsen als ich das erlebt habe so á la "haben die jetzt wirklich vor mir Angst?!?"


----------



## iceCalt (2. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> lösung: wheelie machen und einlenken, und dann mit schrägem lenker durchfahren, brauchste weniger platz



Ob der VR dann über den Köpfen der anderen hängt?


----------



## Radwegverneiner (4. Oktober 2010)

Am Wochenende bergaufwärts eine größere Gruppe gut gelaunte (ich vermute leicht alkoholisierte) Wanderer überholt, die mich freundlich mit den verschiedensten Kommentaren passieren ließen. "Das ist bestimmt anstrengend?" und "Ich würde mir das nicht antun!" hatte ich bereits vernommen, als eine Frau dann den Spruch des Tages (aus meiner Sicht) ablieferte, der da lautete: "Könnse mich auf der Stange mit hochnehmen?" Eigentlich hätte es mir die Sprache verschlagen müssen, aber spontan habe ich ihr die Gegenfrage zugerufen:"Auf welcher Stange?" Irgendwas kam dann auch zurück, was aber im Gelächter ihrer Wanderfreunde leider unterging.


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal hier in, weil Biker normalerweiße nicht so reagieren. 

Gestern im Bikepark ne Wall gefahren und abgesprungen. Ziemlich hoch, sodass ich die Landung nur halb getroffen hab. Was sagen die anderen da hinter?! "Angeber!"


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Oktober 2010)

Gestern war ich in unbekanntem Gebiet unterwegs, GPS Track hatte ich nach Karte gemacht. 
An einer Kreuzung hielt ich an da dort eigentlich keine sein sollte. 
Ein älteres Pärchen kam auch vorbei und wir kamen ins Gespräch wobei ich ihnen sagte das ich zum 1. mal dort war und wohin ich fahren wollte.
Der Mann empfahl mir einen anderen Weg zu nehmen, da der von mir geplante durch Baumfällarbeiten z.Z. unpassierbar wäre. 
Der sah mehr nach Sackgasse aus, aber er versicherte mir das dort eine neue Brücke ist.
Dieser Weg entpuppte sich als erstklassiger Singeltrail (mit neuer Brücke).   
Ansonsten habe ich keinen anderen Menschen in der Gegend gesehen.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Oktober 2010)

ja, es soll auch korrekte senioren geben...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

haben sich alle wanderer in den winterschlaf verzogen?


----------



## heifisch (17. Oktober 2010)

Die trauen sich bei dem Wetter nicht raus, viel zu kalt. Zumindest die Sonntagswanderer, die für die Sprüche bekannt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann ja nachher mal gucken, ob ich welche finde...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

werde ich gleich auch tun


----------



## heifisch (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch, aber erstmal was essen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich nicht .


----------



## heifisch (17. Oktober 2010)

Scheiß Spammer
gemeldet wegen Werbung 

EDIT: Beitrag weg.


----------



## heifisch (17. Oktober 2010)

Also auf dem Weg in den Wald hab ich mehr Spaziergänger getroffen, als im Wald.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

Heute war bei uns relativ viel im Wald los. 
Allesamt haben durch meine Winterklamotten und Fullface sehr erstaunt reingeschaut. Aber allesamt freundlich


----------



## heifisch (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenig war auch nicht los bei uns. Besonders intelligente Fußgänger hab ich aber auf'm Hinweg getroffen. Ich fahr gerade auf einem Rad/Fußweg ohne Abgrenzung langsam auf eine Gruppe mit Fußgängern und Spaziergängern zu die den gesamten Weg blockieren. Die Fahrrad fahrer scheinen zu doof zum fahren, da sie halb auf'm Weg liegen.  Die haben sich echt angestellt, bis sie dann zum Rand gelaufen sind um den ganze Weg zu blockieren.  
Sonst auch nur positive Begegnungen im Wald. Sogar der Förster hat nichts gesagt, obwohl wir an gebauten Sprüngen Fotos gemacht haben.


----------



## scary.master (17. Oktober 2010)

fußgänger und autofahrer:
szene 1: fahr über eine brücke, am ende geht so ein kleines steiles stück um den höhenunterschied auszugleichen (vlt 10cm tief und 15cm lang) den hab ich halt übersprungen und musste dann vorne an einer kreuzung an der ampel warten, da kam dann so ein VW Polo Fahrer um die kurve hatt die reifen quietschen lassen und mich angelacht (an dem bin ich ich vorher sozusagen vorbeigesprungen weil er an einer anderen ampel warten musste)

szene2: fahr ne relativ lange treppe runter, unten angekommen belabert mich einer wo mit 2 anderen da dumm rumgestanden hatt ob ich das nich nochmal machen könnte und mich dabei auf die fresse legen kann, hab dann gemeint das ich das nicht kann dadrauf hatt er mir angeboten mir dabei zu helfen, bin dann einfach weitergefahren und hab mir meinen teil dazu gedacht

edit: einewas noch
fahr langsam durch den Park, kommt mir eine ehepaar mit kinderwagen entgegen, ich auf die freie seite des weges gewechselt, der mann mit kinderwagen achtet nicht drauf und fährt auch rüber (also wieder auf kolisionskurs) ich also nochmal ausgewichen und vorbeigefahren, hab dann hinter mir nurnoch ein "kannst du nichmal weng aufpassen wo du hinfährst" von der frau, alerdings nicht an mich sondern an ihren mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Sogar der Förster hat nichts gesagt, obwohl wir an gebauten Sprüngen Fotos gemacht haben.



 illegale strecke?



@ scary: der polo fahrer  ich würde sagen du hattest mehr klasse und niveau


----------



## heifisch (17. Oktober 2010)

Noch hat niemand was gesagt, also..


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Also auf dem Weg in den Wald hab ich mehr Spaziergänger getroffen, als im Wald.



Also ich war grad noch auf ner Testrunde durchn Wald, gesehen hab ich aber keinen...   
Zum Glück auch keine Wildschweine, mit denen ist eh nicht gut Kirschen essen...


----------



## kurbel_jim (18. Oktober 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Zum Glück auch keine Wildschweine, mit denen ist eh nicht gut Kirschen essen...



Die fallen mir dann erst immer wieder ein, wenn ich die umgewühlte Erde am Weges-/Trailrand sehe - ganz schlimm isses, wenns noch richtig schön nach Eber&Co. riecht - _Beine in die Hand_ geht mir meist durchn Kopp zu solchen Zeiten 

Heute aufm Trail war nix weiter los, bis auf eine Frau samt Dackel, die beide brav gewartet haben, mich abgehetzten dann noch angelächelt haben und mir ein 'Kommt noch jemand?' hinterher gerufen haben, als ich schon längst vorbei war... zu einem 'Neeee, das wars' hats grad noch so gereicht.. 

Aber was noch besser war als das: Auf dem Weg zum Trail stand doch tatsächlich an einer Rasthütte eine junge Blonde, recht groß, dünne Beine, Stelzenschuhe, Apfelärschl und nurn obenrum bekleidet samt Fotograf/Liebhaber/Produzent/Whatever und beide haben ganz verwundert drein geschaut, als ob das so abnormal wäre, dass am Sonntag auf der Waldautobahn irgendjemand ist - gerade in dem Wanderereinzugsgebiet..   
Ich würde dafür hier einfach mal ein "What the f#*k!? " seitens der Kollegen platzieren


----------



## IcaroZero (18. Oktober 2010)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Ich würde dafür hier einfach mal ein "What the f#*k!? " seitens der Kollegen platzieren



Wenn's n Pornofilm wird werden die schon was passendes drumherum erfinden, hihi .

Ich hab letztens ne Dame beim Brunzen erwischt.
War auch irgendwie unvermeidlich.
Ich mein, ich war ja auch schon im Wald kacken, aber dann doch nicht so unprofessionell mit blankem Hintern genau am Wegrand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und ihre Freundin, die sich weiter unten am Weg als Wache platziert hatte, hat keinen Pieps gesagt. Ich hätte ja netterweise gewartet.


----------



## dickerbert (18. Oktober 2010)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Und ihre Freundin, die sich weiter unten am Weg als Wache platziert hatte, hat keinen Pieps gesagt. Ich hätte ja netterweise gewartet.


 Jawoll!, das ist mal ne gute Freundin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (18. Oktober 2010)

@kurbeljim: wenn du die nochmal triffst, schlag doch mal vor, mitzumachen. Würde zumindest bessere dialge geben als diese kausalkette "warum liegt da stroh-warum hast du ne maske auf-dann kannste mir ja einen blasen", also stattdessen du kommst angerollt und federst erstmal mit deiner gabel rum. Darauf die lady im wald mit dem unglaublichen einleitungsspruch "darf ich mal dein standrohr anfassen" und du dann "aber nur mit vorher schmieren" oder noch schlechter "da musst du erstmal das u-turn oral betätigen/ ich erstmal raustraveln", gäbe bestimmt leute die soetwas gucken würden...


----------



## JENSeits (18. Oktober 2010)

zu denen du zählst? du solltest drehbuchautor werden


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...



verbessere mich, aber du warst doch noch keine 18 oder??


----------



## Sandi (18. Oktober 2010)

*g* das wär mal ne originelle Story


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2010)

Da bekommt das Wort "Teleskop-Sattelstütze" ne ganz neue Bedeutung!


----------



## Schrommski (18. Oktober 2010)

wenn der Hinterbau der Dame entsprechend ausschaut....

Aber wenn er nur mal schnell vorbeirauscht mit seinem Drahtesel, dann tippe ich eher auf Schnellspanner...


----------



## schallundrauch (18. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seid doch bescheuert!!!

Wobei, schlapplachen kann man sich über die Handlungen&Dialoge dieser Filmchen meist schon


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Oktober 2010)

Grad im Wald wieder Paradebeispiele von Fußgängerpanik erlebt. Neben überängstlichen Hundebesitzerinnen wird auch mal die mitstöckelnde Freundin kurzerhand mit einem "Vorsicht!" zu Seite gezerrt...


----------



## mike_le (19. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> fragt ne Freundin, ob sie auf dem Rückweg mit fahren könnte. Hab ihr dann angeboten, sich auf den Gepäckträger zu setzen. War nur keiner da.




 Bist du n Kavalier oder wat? Die Stange wird da angeboten!


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2010)

mike_le schrieb:


> Bist du n Kavalier oder wat? Die Stange wird da angeboten!


 
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## bobons (19. Oktober 2010)

Ah, die Schule ist aus!


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja, freuste dich mit?


----------



## jojolintzi (19. Oktober 2010)

Syncros schrieb:


> ...Schnellspanner...



MUhaha, das is der beste von allen!!


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Zwar nicht auf'm Trail, sondern auf Facebook, aber trotzdem gut. 
Hab nen Video vom Insbrucker Nordketten Singletrail auf der Pinnwand gepostet(Video ist nicht von mir, sondern von denen), Kommentar dazu: "Des ist doch kein Spiel, oder?"


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Oktober 2010)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Wobei, schlapplachen kann man sich über die *Handlungen&Dialoge* dieser Filmchen meist schon


meinst du etwa komödien?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2010)

Nee, bei *Hand*lung liegt er schon richtig.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Oktober 2010)

da bekommt das wort "schlapplachen" eine völlig neue bedeutung


----------



## idworker (20. Oktober 2010)

genau auf fligth level 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (20. Oktober 2010)

*tusch*


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Achtung! Achtung! Die chilenichen Bergleute haben eine sensationelle Entdeckung gemacht! Das Niveau dieses Threads wurde in den Tiefen der eingestürzten Mine gefunden!


----------



## benn9411 (20. Oktober 2010)

wann kommt der kumpel den wieder hoch


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich das Niveau wäre, würde ich lieber in nem 700m tiefen Loch im Dunkeln verrecken, als mich wieder in die IBC zu begeben.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2010)

Und Nivea kommt auf die Haut


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. Oktober 2010)

Nee, der Spruch heißt "Niveau ist keine Hautcréme"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Oktober 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Nee, der Spruch heißt "Niveau ist keine Hautcréme"...



Richtig heisst es: 'Es tat Nivea als beim ersten Mal.'


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Oktober 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Richtig heisst es: 'Es tat Nivea als beim ersten Mal.'



Traurig, dass das noch das Sinnvollste ist...


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2010)

seht es mal so: wenn dieser thread leer bleibt ist das nur ein gutes zeichen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> wann kommt der kumpel den wieder hoch



Wenn du deinen Duden wiedergefunden hast.


----------



## Sonnenzombie (21. Oktober 2010)

Diesmal kam der Fußvolkspruch von mir. Stand mit meinem auto an einer Ampel. 2 Kinder ca. 5 und 7 fahren mit ihrem Bike über die Straße. Schau erstmal den Helm des älteren an und dacht "Super, voll der Skaterhelm". Der andere hatte einen normalen Helm.
Dann schaute ich mir die Bikes gschwind an. Das waren keine Baumarkt Bikes. Ziemlich viel Federweg, Scheibenbremsen und co. "Bonzeneltern" dachte ich. Denk grad wie viel Potential bei solchen "Knirpen" für ein so tolles Bike vergeudet wird als plötzlich der 8 jährige mit nem Bunny Hop auf den Bürgersteig springt. Der kleine macht dann "nur" einen Wheelie. Da war ich Baff.


----------



## bobons (21. Oktober 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> 2 Kinder ca. 5 und 7...
> ...als plötzlich der 8 jährige mit ...



Kein Wunder, in dem Jahr in dem Du an der Ampel standest hat der hüpfen gelernt!
Sorry, musste sein, erinnerte mich an einen Witz mit drogenkonsumierenden Menschen:



> Drei Kiffer sitzen bei einem zu Hause vor der Glotze. Es klingelt an der Tür und eine halbe Stunde vergeht.
> 1.Kiffer: "Ich glaub'' es hat geklingelt."
> Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde sagt der 2.Kiffer:
> "vielleicht sollte mal einer die Tür aufmachen."
> ...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2010)

soll auch kinder geben, die fahren können...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich gestern aufm Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit. Radweg, Kreuzung ohne Ampel, 6 Leute blockieren den Radweg. Ich stell mich innerlich schonmal drauf ein, mich erkenntlich machen zu müssen, als sich der letzte plötzlich umguckt und ruft "Achtung, Radfahrer!". Dann haben die anderen ne Gasse gemacht und mich durchgewunken...


----------



## heifisch (23. Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade vom Supermarkt heimgefahren, als ich es rollen lasse und meine Nabe knattert dreht sich nen Treckingradfahrer vor mir um, guck doof und fährt vor lauter Umgucken Schlangenlinien und dabei fast in einen Graben.  Dann biegt er auf den Anstieg ein, den ich auch hoch muss. Dabei fängt er an schneller zu werden, guckt sich immer wieder um, damit ich ihn ja nicht überhole. Als ich ihn dann überhole, fällt er fast vom Fahrrad.


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Oktober 2010)

Gestern in der Straßenbahn: "Wenn sie das Rad mal an einem Baum anschließen, wird doch der Baum abgesägt, oder?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromer1 (23. Oktober 2010)

natürlich 

Diebe latschen ja lieber mit ber Motorsäge rum als mit nem bolzenschneider


----------



## Cuberius (24. Oktober 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> natürlich
> 
> Diebe latschen ja lieber mit ber Motorsäge rum als mit nem bolzenschneider



Bolzenschneider macht ja auch viel zu viel Krach!


----------



## F4B1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Allerdings kommt man mit der Säge besser durch den Baum als mit den Bolzenschneider durch ein Abus Bordo


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Oktober 2010)

Na, ein Glück, dass es für ein Abus weder Bolzenschneider noch Säge braucht!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz7srM-e7lA"]YouTube        - abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt.mp4[/nomedia]


----------



## scary.master (24. Oktober 2010)

ein glück das ich das Granit X hab, da is nix mit aufschlagen


----------



## Wanderradler (24. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt melde ich mich auch mal.

Musste erstmal gestern feststellen, dass mir 99% des "Fussvolkes" freundlich zu mir waren.

Und eines davon war ein Paar mit 2 Hunden, der Mann zu mir: "Nur keine Müdigkeit vorschützen" und die Frau darauf in einem spaßigen Ton: "Soll ich die Hunde losslassen?" 

Wir haben alle zusammen gelacht, Aber die Hunde haben es doch tatsächlich geglaubt, die dürfen das, hatten sich mal kurz aufgerichtet und gebellt.

Ja, war gestern ein Super Tag.


----------



## bobons (24. Oktober 2010)

Gestern im Supermarkt: Ich ging raus und hatte bereits den Helm auf, kam eine junge Frau an:
"Ist es da drinnen so gefährlich, dass man einen Helm braucht?"
Da ich höflich bin sagte ich nur dass der Samstag Großkampftag sei.
Gedacht habe ich: "Nein, der schützt vor blöden Sprüchen!"


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Oktober 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> ...
> Gedacht habe ich: "Nein, der schützt vor blöden Sprüchen!"



Offensichtlich aber leider nicht sehr zuverlässig, mal über ein Modellwechsel nach gedacht

Ich finde Sprüche der Art aber auch immer köstlich. Gerade wenn man im Bikepark ist und die Leute dann einen in voller Monteur sehen sind die Klassiker:"Wofür braucht es denn die ganze Schutzkleidung? Ihr fahrt doch nur den Berg runter" oder "echte MTB-Biker fahren den Berg auch hoch" etc.


----------



## geopard (24. Oktober 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Gestern im Supermarkt: Ich ging raus und hatte bereits den Helm auf, kam eine junge Frau an:
> "Ist es da drinnen so gefährlich, dass man einen Helm braucht?"
> Da ich höflich bin sagte ich nur dass der Samstag Großkampftag sei.
> Gedacht habe ich: "Nein, der schützt vor blöden Sprüchen!"



ja Sie hat dich angebaggert und da wäre bestimmt noch was drin gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (24. Oktober 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ............. oder "echte MTB-Biker fahren den Berg auch hoch" etc.


So isses.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Oktober 2010)

ja, dann fahr mal ein dh bike mit rr kasette nen *berg *(dh<150m) hoch. Wenn du das in einem schaffst ohne zu kotzen bin ich beeindruckt...


----------



## dickerbert (24. Oktober 2010)

Weniger als 150m 'nen Berg hoch fahren, das mach ich dir auch mit nem Bobbycar. Oder meintest du etwa "*berg* (dh>150hm)"?


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Oktober 2010)

ja, hab ich falsch gedrückt. Aber "dh" weist bereits auf höhenmeter hin (h als parameter für höhe, einheit "m")


----------



## dickerbert (25. Oktober 2010)

Da hast du dich aber geschickt rausgeredet


----------



## Wanderradler (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar kein Spruch oder so,

aber eher eine "ständige Gefahr".

Fast jedesmal wenn ich den Totenstein hochfahre, begegne ich dort einem Förster, mit seinem Schäferhund, der Hund, sobald ich auch wirklich nur langsam vorbeiradel, dreht der Hund regelrecht durch. 

Zwar kann der Förster den Hund halten, aber habe immer Angst, dass er das eines Tages vielleicht nicht mehr kann und dann bin ich vielleicht für den Hund "Futter auf Rädern"

Naja, hoffe mal das der Förster noch lange seinen Hund unter Kontrolle halten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (25. Oktober 2010)

Der will doch nur spielen . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss - Der Förster


----------



## david99 (25. Oktober 2010)

Immer Pfefferspray griffbereit haben... der Köter iss nur neidisch dass er latschen muss und kein Rad hat


----------



## Wanderradler (25. Oktober 2010)

> Der will doch nur spielen . . .


 
jajaja...etwa Fang den Radler, als Belohnung gibt es den Radler gleich als Mahlzeit



> Immer Pfefferspray griffbereit haben... der Köter iss nur neidisch dass er latschen muss und kein Rad hat


 
Naja, ich versuche, wenn ich den Förster sehe schon von weitem (ca 200 meter oder mehr) langsam herranzurollen, meist sieht er mich ja, da geht er gleich sofort an die Hundeleine

Aber der Förster ist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...

Wer weis, vielleicht kann der Hund lesen und liest "Steppenwolf" und denkt, da gibt es "hundeartige" Konkurenz

Aber bisher ist ja noch nichts passiert, denke mal, der Förster ist vernünftig und wenn er zu alt ist, kann der Hund eben nicht mehr mit.


----------



## bobons (25. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ... kann der Hund eben nicht mehr mit.



Oder der Förster...

Ausserdem will der Dich nicht fressen, nur schwer verletzen und dir zeigen wer das Alphatier ist.


----------



## heifisch (25. Oktober 2010)

Solange der Halter seinen Hnd im Griff hat hab ich mit Tieren kein Problem. Heute hab ich aber mal wieder 2 ältere Frauen getroffen, eine davon mit Hund die auf der einen Seite des Weges spaziert sind. Soweit ja kein Problem, dann hören sie uns aber hören und die eine ohne Hund weicht auf die Andere Seite aus. Damit laufen sie jetzt auf beiden Seiten des Weges. Soweit auch noch kein Problem, allerdings kam dann der Hund auf die Idee auch noch die Seite zu wechseln und die Leine quer über den Weg zu sperren.


----------



## Sardic (25. Oktober 2010)

War mit ein paar Freunden in der Innenstadt Treppenfahren geübt,jeder fängt mal klein an , auf jedenfalls fährt gerade ein Freund gerade die Treppe hoch an so 3 Türken-Mädels  und die schreien Wallah oder OOOH und gucken nur blöd, ich fand es lustig.^^


----------



## Kettenglied (25. Oktober 2010)

> die Treppe hoch an so 3 Türken-Mädels  und die schreien Wallah oder OOOH  und gucken nur blöd, ich fand es lustig.


----------



## Sardic (25. Oktober 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


>


Du hast ihr Gesicht gut getroffen  Solltest Künstler werden^^


----------



## Wanderradler (26. Oktober 2010)

> Ausserdem will der Dich nicht fressen, nur schwer verletzen und dir zeigen wer das Alphatier ist.


 
Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt




> 3 Türken-Mädels und die schreien Wallah oder OOOH


 
vielleicht hieß das ja "EY ALDA" und du hast dich nur ver(ge)hört
"Wallah"


----------



## Fusel Wusel (26. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> vielleicht hieß das ja "EY ALDA" und du hast dich nur ver(ge)hört
> "Wallah"



Laut google:


> *AW: Was heißt vallah ^^??*
> sowas wie "wirklich, echt"
> eigentlich  sowas wie "bei Gott"
> 
> sagt man meistens wenn man was schwört oder als Ausdruck des Staunens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte das schreibt man mit W  Aber ich kenn das noch aus der Schule von den Türken.


----------



## gsg9man (26. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal 3 Knaller aus der letzten Zeit:

1.) Ich bring mitem Fahrrad ne Kiste Bier zum Getränkemarkt und hol mir Pfand. Dabei stand das Fahrrad draußen vor dem Laden und ich konnte es die ganze Zeit sehen. Dann kommt so ne dumme Oma mit ihrem Einkaufswagen und fährt voll gegen mein Fahrrad und schiebt es noch mit  Ich große Augen gemacht und rausgerannt. Naja das folgende Gespräch könnt ihr leicht vorstellen. Ich vermute sie wird niewieder nen Einkaufwagen anpacken.

(zwischen Story 1 und 2 liegen ungefähr 3 Minuten, hat wirklich meine Nerven gestresst)

2.) Stell mein Fahrrad beim Bäcker ab und der Lenker war ungefähr  10 cm über so dummen Blumen. Komme wieder beim Bäcker raus steht da so ne blöde Oma vor meinem Bike.

SIE: "Ja was ist denn das?"
ICH: "Mein Fahrrad, was sonst?"
SIE  "Ja das kann ja jetzt nicht wahr sein, dass tut den Blumen nicht gut!"
ICH: "Wenn Sie so weiter machen tut ihnen mal was nicht gut! Tschüss!"

(Seit diesem Tag mache ich nen großen Bogen um alte Menschen (besonders um weibliche!))

3.) Ich fahr nen schönen Wurzeltrail runter und wer benutzt meinen Trail noch? Eine Rentnerwandergruppe. Hinten die Frauen vorne die Männer auf ungefähr 75m aufgeteilt hintereinander. Naja ich hatte grade die Frauen überholt und hörte "Heinnz! Heeeeeeeeeinz! Achtung!!!!!!!!! Heinz pass auf! Heiiiiiiiiiinz!" Naja der alte Herr hat nichts davon gehört und ich hatte keine Lust zu bremsen. Da geht der Typ aufeinmal mitten auf den Trail und ich musste voll in die Eisen gehen. An dem Tag war es zum glück schön matschig und er hat ne schöne Schlammpackung bekommen, was in dem alter nicht schaden sollte.


FAZIT: Rentner gehören weggeschlossen!


----------



## twisthead (26. Oktober 2010)

ich hol mir schon ma Popcorn...


----------



## homerjay (26. Oktober 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> ... er hat ne schöne Schlammpackung bekommen, was in dem alter nicht schaden sollte.
> 
> 
> FAZIT: Rentner gehören weggeschlossen!



Vielen Dank für Deine Verdienste um das Image von Mountainbikern.





Vielleicht wäre es auch besser, Dich wegzuschließen


----------



## gsg9man (26. Oktober 2010)

Was soll ich denn machen wenn die Taub sind? Ich hab geklingelt und seine Alte hat mit gefühlten 120db gerufen.Soll ich ne Gashupe mit zum Biken nehmen?

Und langsamer fahre ich sicher nicht. Wenn ich Autofahre gucke ich auch erst nach hinten bevor ich die Tür öffne.


----------



## dickerbert (26. Oktober 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Und langsamer fahre ich sicher nicht. Wenn ich Autofahre gucke ich auch erst nach hinten bevor ich die Tür öffne.


Und wenn du gehst, guckst du ständig um dich herum? Sieht bestimmt lustig aus....
Zu schade, dass du dich in dem Matsch nicht voll auf die Zwölf gelegt hast. Dann hätten die "Rentner" auch mal was zu Lachen gehabt!


----------



## gsg9man (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich kein Gehör mehr hätte und auf nem Trail laufe der zu 70% von Bikern genutzt wird würde ich mich erst umgucken bevor ich mitten auf den Trail gehe, ja!

Im Schlamm wälzen? Fand ich schon immer geil


----------



## bobons (26. Oktober 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Wenn ich Autofahre gucke ich auch erst nach hinten bevor ich die Tür öffne.



In welchem Land darf man mit 12 Jahren offiziell Auto fahren?


----------



## gsg9man (26. Oktober 2010)

Haha lustig  

Mal abgesehen davon, in welcher Marke gibt es ein Auto mit nur einer Tür? Außer nen BMW Isetta ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (26. Oktober 2010)

was machst Du wenn plötzlich Kinder auf *DEINER* Strecke spielen und den Weg Kreuzen? Noch schneller fahren?


----------



## Yannick_ (26. Oktober 2010)

bin mal mit meinem vater (der is 43) nen trail runnergefahrn und unten meint so ein wanderer ob unsere eltern davon wissen und ob die das erlauben! 
war schon i-wie lustig gewesen


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (26. Oktober 2010)

Toblerone schrieb:


> was machst Du wenn plötzlich Kinder auf *DEINER* Strecke spielen und den Weg Kreuzen? Noch schneller fahren?



Nein, Kinder kommen bei ihm nicht vor, die sind ja alle weg gesperrt (hoffentlich)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 Knaller aus der letzten Zeit:
> 
> 1.) Ich bring mitem Fahrrad ne Kiste Bier zum GetrÃ¤nkemarkt und hol mir Pfand. Dabei stand das Fahrrad drauÃen vor dem Laden und ich konnte es die ganze Zeit sehen. Dann kommt so ne dumme Oma mit ihrem Einkaufswagen und fÃ¤hrt voll gegen mein Fahrrad und schiebt es noch mit  Ich groÃe Augen gemacht und rausgerannt. Naja das folgende GesprÃ¤ch kÃ¶nnt ihr leicht vorstellen. Ich vermute sie wird niewieder nen Einkaufwagen anpacken.
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich kommst Du damit mal an die richtigen Leute! Da gehen ganz schnell die Lichter aus.


----------



## gsg9man (26. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber dumme Frage. Superboost an, drüberfliegen und Über den Wolken singen, was auch sonst. Ne mal spaß bei seite bei Kindern rechne ich mit unüberlegtem Handeln, bei Erwachsenen Menschen *EHER* nicht.

Außerdem fahr ich ja nicht wie ne besenkte Sau! Aber auf der Autobahn bremst man ja auch nicht wenn man jemanden überholen will.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich war letzten Samstag, also quasi am Wanderer-Großkampftag im Hochharz rund um den Brocken unterwegs. Und es waren da auch auf den anspruchvolleren Trails überdurchschnittlich viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Das interessante: Es gab keinerlei negative Äußerungen, eher ungläubige Blicke oder auch mal interessierte/kundige Kommentare. Vielleicht lag es ganz einfach am Fahrverhalten: Wenn z.B. auf einem Abfahrtstrail viele Wanderer runterwandern, warte ich etwas ab, bis dieser außer Sicht sind. Wenn Leute hochwandern, halte ich auch an und lasse sie erst passieren. Zwar habe ich eine Klingel am Rad, aber trotzdem vermeide ich es zu klingeln. Auf Singletrails warte ich/fahre hinterher, nur auf breiten Wegen fahr ich mäßig schnell vorbei.

Dabei bricht mir wirklich kein Zacken aus der Krone.

Wenn man es richtig krachen lassen will, muss man halt werktags hinfahren oder in den Bikepark fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domi9189 (26. Oktober 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 Knaller aus der letzten Zeit:
> 
> 1.) Ich bring mitem Fahrrad ne Kiste Bier zum Getränkemarkt und hol mir Pfand. Dabei stand das Fahrrad draußen vor dem Laden und ich konnte es die ganze Zeit sehen. Dann kommt so ne dumme Oma mit ihrem Einkaufswagen und fährt voll gegen mein Fahrrad und schiebt es noch mit  Ich große Augen gemacht und rausgerannt. Naja das folgende Gespräch könnt ihr leicht vorstellen. Ich vermute sie wird niewieder nen Einkaufwagen anpacken.
> 
> ...



Vielen Vielen dank, dass DU dazu beiträgst, dass die Chancen für anständige Biker, die die Trails legal befahrbar machen wollen Rapide steigen werden


----------



## bobons (26. Oktober 2010)

> Aber auf der Autobahn bremst man ja auch nicht wenn man jemanden überholen will.



Woher willst Du das wissen? Du darfst doch noch gar nicht selbst Auto fahren!


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. Oktober 2010)

twisthead schrieb:


> ich hol mir schon ma Popcorn...


war eine gute entscheidung
ich mach mir jetzt auchg welches,
war ja logisch wie die Reaktionen darauf sind, aber auch völlig zurrecht  muss man sagen!

Als Biker sollte man eigentlich schei** freundlich sein, das irgendwann in naher Zukunft Deutschland bikerfreundlicher wird und sich endlich was am Image der Biker ändert
-> Biker sind die besseren Menschen
in diesem Sinne Ride on! noch ein paar schöne Tage bevor dann die Wintersaison beginnt und immer freundlich bleiben


----------



## F4B1 (26. Oktober 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein Gehör mehr hätte und auf nem Trail laufe der zu 70% von Bikern genutzt wird würde ich mich erst umgucken bevor ich mitten auf den Trail gehe, ja!
> 
> Im Schlamm wälzen? Fand ich schon immer geil


Der Trail ist übrigens wahrscheinlich ein Wanderweg, um die Rangordnung mal zurecht zu rücken. Was bin ich froh, dass die meisten Biker das Hirn nicht zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Cuberius (26. Oktober 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn machen wenn die Taub sind?



Hm...anhalten und mal warten?



gsg9man schrieb:


> Ich hab geklingelt und seine Alte hat mit gefühlten 120db gerufen.Soll ich ne Gashupe mit zum Biken nehmen?



Es hätte bei dir im Kopf klingeling machen müssen, also nächste mal nich die Hupe aufrüsten, sondern den Kopfinhalt.



gsg9man schrieb:


> Und langsamer fahre ich sicher nicht



Fahr ich auch nicht gerne, kommt aber meistens besser an...



gsg9man schrieb:


> Wenn ich Autofahre gucke ich auch erst nach hinten bevor ich die Tür öffne.



Geiles Beispiel!


----------



## heifisch (26. Oktober 2010)

Genau solche Leute sind es die den Ruf der Mountainbiker in den Dreck ziehen und die Folgen bekommen dann alle Mountainenbiker zu spüren in Form von Trailschließungen, Beschimpfungen. Denkst du auch mal ein bisschen weiter, als an jetzt und dich selbst? 
Ich bin zwar auch erst 15, aber ich kann selber so weiter denken und grüße freundlich, oder warte mal wenn der Weg nicht breit genug ist, bzw. bremse halt ab. Bricht einem keinen Zacken aus der Krone, auch dir nicht.


----------



## goopher (26. Oktober 2010)

ok... es rentiert sich noch

Popcorn


Man man als wenn einem ein Zacken aus der Krone bricht wenn man kurz bremst hallo/danke  sagt und dann weiter düst....


----------



## 3xA (26. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Genau solche Leute sind es die den Ruf der Mountainbiker in den Dreck ziehen und die Folgen bekommen dann alle Mountainenbiker zu spüren in Form von Trailschließungen, Beschimpfungen. Denkst du auch mal ein bisschen weiter, als an jetzt und dich selbst?
> Ich bin zwar auch erst 15, aber ich kann selber so weiter denken und grüße freundlich, oder warte mal wenn der Weg nicht breit genug ist, bzw. bremse halt ab. Bricht einem keinen Zacken aus der Krone, auch dir nicht.



Ich bin auch der gleichen Meinung!! Und bin auch 15!

Gruss


----------



## faraketrek (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja, es ist für Fußgänger / Wanderer offensichtlich sehr schwer, rechts zu laufen und die Spur zu halten. Egal ob auf einem gemeinsamen Fuß/Radweg oder auch aufm Trail.
Wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin und mich entscheide, jetzt plötzlich Zickzack- oder Schlangenlinien zu laufen, dreh ich mich vorher auch mal um.
Komisch, dass es auf den Straßen / Autobahnen weitgehend funktioniert, auf allen anderen Verkehrswegen aber nicht.
Ich klingel meistens gar nicht mehr, oder nur noch von sehr weit, das reduziert die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich jemand umdreht und genau auf mich zuläuft doch erheblich.
Es ist anscheinend sehr schwer, sich an ein paar grundsätzliche Regeln für ein geregeltes Miteinander zu halten.
Sollen sie sich doch erschrecken.


----------



## Domi9189 (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja genaugenommen haben wir als Bike in den meisten Gegenden in Deutschland kein recht auf einem Wanderweg zu fahren! Deshalb sollten wir uns so verhalten, dass wir wenigstens geduldet werden. Das heißt Wanderer haben auf Wanderwegen *immer* vorrang und wenn es einen noch so ankotzt, dass man deshalb abbremsen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. Oktober 2010)

Viele singletrails sind aber keine ausgewiesenen Wanderwege. Somit ist dann auf wieder die Frage wer hat Vorrang.

Im Prinzip ist es mir persönlich mal völlig Hupe was irgendwer von mir denkt, oder von dem was ich mache. Dafür habe ich genug Selbstbewusstsein das mir die Meinung anderer meist ziemlich egal ist.

Aber ich meine man sollte sich immer so Verhalten dass  man gemeinsam den Wald nutzten kann und das sollte auch gehen. Ich bremse wenn mir die Stelle an der ich überholen will zu eng für hohe Geschwindigkeiten erscheint. Ist der Weg breit genug das ich mit genug Abstand vorbei kann bremse ich nicht.

Das dieser Abstand von der anderen Partei natürlich immer anders eingeschätzt ist mir bewusst, aber so lange mir und den anderen kein Schaden entsteht ist mir das egal.

Ich freu mich schon auf die Kommentare der ganzen "Gutbiker" hier, lasst es raus was ich doch für ein schlechtes Beispiel für andere bin und nicht im Sinne eines guten Rufes für Mountainbiker fahre.


----------



## Domi9189 (26. Oktober 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Viele singletrails sind aber keine ausgewiesenen Wanderwege. Somit ist dann auf wieder die Frage wer hat Vorrang.



Bei uns in Baden-Württemberg ist alles unter einer Wegbreite von 2 Metern rechtlich gesehen Tabu für Biker


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Oktober 2010)

Spassverderber . . . grade die schmalen Pfade machen doch erst richtig spass.


----------



## el-torro (26. Oktober 2010)

Wir in RLP träumen von der 2 Meter Regel. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere darf bei uns nur auf befestigten Wegen gebikt werden

Ich begehe also fast jeden Tag ein Verbrechen, aber das ist es wert


----------



## Wabaki (26. Oktober 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Spassverderber . . . grade die schmalen Pfade machen doch erst richtig spass.



Ich fühle mich nicht dazu verpflichtigt, so eine schwachsinnige Regel einzuhalten, nur weil es verboten ist. Hier wird ja eh immer alles verboten, weil man meint, damit was zu bewirken 

Wenn ein Wanderer vor mir auf den Trail läuft, dann wird auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abgebremst und danach wird sich bedankt 
Spinner gibts immer wieder, die das Mountainbiken an sich ******** finden, aber damit kann ich leben. Ich hör deren Sprüche meistens eh nicht, weil ich zu schnell weg bin 
In diesem Sinne, benehmt euch!


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2010)

el-torro schrieb:


> Ich begehe also fast jeden Tag ein Verbrechen, aber das ist es wert



Wie ein befreundeter Richter immer gerne sagte: Ist ja nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit!

Ordnungswidrigkeit: Geldbuße
Vergehen: 0-1 Jahr Gefängnis
Verbrechen:   >1 Jahr Gefängnis


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Oktober 2010)

Kinder, seid ihr langsam mal durch? Es ist doch ein witz, das ihr glaubt, das ein paar Rowdys wirklich irgenteine Wirkung darauf haben, wie die nicht-fahrenden Menschen uns sehen. Leute die etwas gegen uns haben wollen, werden sowieso immer was finden, Leute denen es egal ist schauen über sowas einfach hinweg. Das ist genau das selbe wie mit der Ausländerdebatte zurzeit: Die Leute die was gegen Ausländer haben, kommen mit tollen statistiken und anekdoten um ihre Stammtischmeinung scheinbar argumentativ zu stützen, genauso wie die die ständig den vermeintlichen Erfolg der Integration rosig reden. 
Es wird zuviel polarisiert, nehmt doch einfach mal hin, das es welche gibt die sich nicht immer so benehmen wie ihr das gern hättet und stört euch nicht weiter daran.


----------



## dickerbert (26. Oktober 2010)

Das Ausländerbeispiel ist doch genau so ein Beispiel, das zeigt, dass die Außenwirkung von Minderheiten einen großen Einfluss auf das allgemeine Meinungsbild haben. 
Dem anständigen Dönermann wäre es glaub' ich sehr geholfen, wenn um seine Ladentür keine Lederjacken-Gang stehen würde, die auf den Boden rotzen und Leute grundlos anpöbeln. Das ist leider das Meinungsbild, das ich von vornherein von Ausländern bestimmter Altersgruppe zu mindestens drei Personen habe. Und das liegt sicherlich nicht daran, dass Ausländer von Natur aus so sind oder der Großteil sich so verhält.
Es sind die Minderheiten, die so auffallen und das Bild prägen. Denn die Mehrheit fällt gar nicht als "solche Ausländer" auf, weil sie eben integriert sind.
Insofern hast du nur in der Aussage Recht, dass Leute die etwas gegen uns haben, immer etwas finden werden. Aber diejenigen, die uns neutral gegenüberstehen werden sich eher von negativen Erlebnissen geprägt als dem völlig normalen Umgang, anzuhalten und zu grüßen. Oder erwartet ihr etwa nen Orden dafür, dass ihr euch zivilisiert verhaltet? Daher finde ich, solange wir noch auf der Seite der pöbelnden Jugend-Gang stehen, sollte jeder Einzelne dafür sorgen, das Außenbild zu verbessern.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Oktober 2010)

Und genau dasselbe müssen wir uns auch eigestehen. Offensichtlich ist ein signifikanter Teil derjenigen, die hier mitschreiben (um nicht zu sagen bisher alle) der Meinung, das Gro der Wanderer habe eine negative Haltung gegenüber Bikern bzw. würde durch solche Individualfälle wie den obigen dazu bewegt eine solche zu haben. Das aber steht im wiederspruch zu dem was ich und warscheinlich auch die meisten anderen, die regelmäßig fahren, erleben dürften.
Mitsicherheit sind auch die freundlichen wanderer mal dem ein oder anderen unfreundlichen Biker begegnet (die Warscheinlichkeit das das passiert ist genauso hoch wie die das wir einem unfreundlichen Wanderer begegnen, also ist das als realistisch anzunehmen) nur hat das anscheinend ihre Haltung nicht besonders beeinflusst, genauso wie manch ausreichend gefestigte Persönlichkeit aus unseren Reihen in der Lage sein dürfte über unfreundliche Wanderer hinwegzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (27. Oktober 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Naja, es ist für Fußgänger / Wanderer offensichtlich sehr schwer, rechts zu laufen und die Spur zu halten. Egal ob auf einem gemeinsamen Fuß/Radweg oder auch aufm Trail.
> Wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin und mich entscheide, jetzt plötzlich Zickzack- oder Schlangenlinien zu laufen, dreh ich mich vorher auch mal um.
> Komisch, dass es auf den Straßen / Autobahnen weitgehend funktioniert, auf allen anderen Verkehrswegen aber nicht.
> Ich klingel meistens gar nicht mehr, oder nur noch von sehr weit, das reduziert die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich jemand umdreht und genau auf mich zuläuft doch erheblich.
> ...



Viele Fußgänger unterschätzen die Radfahrer und rechnen auch grundsätzlich nicht mit uns.
Der Großteil der Autofahrer guckt vor einem Spurwechsel ja auch in den Rückspiegel, weil damit gerechnet wird, dass da noch jemand kommen könnte. Außerdem weiß man, wie nervig es ist, wenn jemand unüberlegt irgendwo rüberzieht. Zumindest ich verhalte mich so, wie ich es von anderen auch erwarte. Nämlich rücksichtsvoll und umsichtig. Damit kommt man viel entspannter durchs leben. Natürlich gibts auch da Grenzen 

Aber genau so ist es bei den Radfahrern. Ich als MTBler weiß genau, wie kacke es ist, wenn ich voll in die Eisen gehen muss, weil ein Wanderer, Jogger, Fußgänger, Herr Irrgang, etc. in meinen Weg springt. Deshalb gucke ich mich auf den meisten Wegen auch um, bevor ich irgendwo meine Richtung wechsle oder einen Radweg kreuze etc.
Vielen anderen Menschen fehlt dieses Quäntchen Verstand leider. Und da fällt ein MTBler dann mal schnell in das Bild des "pädophilen Raubkopiermörderverbrechers", der nichts anderes zu tun hat, als den ganzen Tag Leute über den Haufen zu fahren und Kinder zu fressen...  Gerade ältere Menschen können da sehr verbittert sein.
Manche sind aber erfreulicherweise auch sehr interessiert, wenn man mal irgendwo steht und Pause macht. Ist mir schon öfter passiert, dass ich schonmal über technische Details ausgefragt werde etc.

Und ich sag mal so, wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, schallt es auch wieder heraus. Ich benehme mich immer rücksichtsvoll. Freundlich Grüßen, langsam vorbeifahren, fürs Platzmachen und Hund festhalten bedanken usw.. Wenn aber dann doch jemand meint, mich ankeifen zu müssen, werde ich auch mal ausfallend, wenn ich es für nötig halte. Ansonsten einfach weiter fahren und freuen, dass sich die Person jetzt wahrscheinlich den gazen Tag ärgert... Wenn ich freundlich bin, erwarte ich das von meinem Gegenüber ausnahmslos ebenso.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab vornst auf ner Testrunde durch Wald ein Reh getroffen. War nicht gerade sehr gesprächig und gegrüßt hat es auch net...


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. Oktober 2010)

Letzens auf unserem Hometrail auf dem wir an dem Tag einen neuen Double geschaufelt hatten.

Nach der letzen Abfahrt standen an dem Double eine kleine Rentnergruppe die nach dem Sprung uns zuriefen sie hätten Fotos von uns gemacht.Sind dann mit denen ins Gespräch gekommen und sie zeigten sich äusserst begeistert von dem Sport und sicherten uns jegliche Unterstützung zu die sie geben könnten.Auch sagten sie das die Förster doch einen an der Waffel haben wenn sie uns des Natur-Zerstörens bezichtigen würden, da die Harvester doch unendlich mehr Verwüstung anrichten würden.

In 90% der Fälle sind die Wanderer (insbesondere älteren Baujahrs) uns sehr aufgeschloßen gegenüber.1-2 Miesepeter hat man aber immer...


----------



## schallundrauch (27. Oktober 2010)

Bin vorhin mal wieder eine kleine 20km Nacht-Runde mit unserem Hund gefahren (irgendwie muss man den Guten ja etwas auslasten ).

Da rennt uns im Wald doch ein Dachs direkt vors Fahrrad. Kann der nicht mal schauen wo er hinläuft, und überhaupt...

...einem im Weg rumrennen, nicht grüßen...

...DOOFES VIEH!!!

Gut das mein Hündchen, wie immer im Wald, an der Leine war, sonst hätte es morgen wohl Wild gegeben 

Gruß Schall


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Oktober 2010)

Generell sind mir die Leute ab 40 Lj viel lieber als soo junge Hüpfer, liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich rücksichtsvoll fahre und wenn die Leute zur Seite gehen, bedanke ich mich auch und sagen sowas wie "kein Proplem" oder sowas.

Was das Thema Trails angeht, da ich sowas noch nie "intensiv" gefahren bin, denke ich schon, dass es eher ursprünglich als Wanderwege für Wanderer gemacht wurden sind und deshalb auch die Wanderer vorrang haben.



> Da rennt uns im Wald doch ein Dachs direkt vors Fahrrad. Kann der nicht mal schauen wo er hinläuft, und überhaupt...
> 
> ...einem im Weg rumrennen, nicht grüßen...
> 
> ...DOOFES VIEH!!!


 
 Jaja auch unter den Tieren gibt es "Rowdys"



> Reh getroffen. War nicht gerade sehr gesprächig und gegrüßt hat es auch net...


 
 kenne ich all zu gut, bei mir sind es ganze Rehfamilien gewesen, die immer vor mir geflüchtet sind, einmal hatte sich ein Reh sogar in eine art "Straßengraben verirrt und hatte nur die Wahl, in meine Richtung oder zurückzurennen. Zur Seite ging nicht, weil da eine Steile Felswand war.

War schon lustig, als es in meine Richtung lief.





> Harvester doch unendlich mehr Verwüstung anrichten würden.


 

 mag diese Dinger überhaupt nicht, im Sternenmühlental haben die ganz schön gewüdet, wollte eigentlich mal neue Waldwege ausprobieren, aber dass kann ich ja jetzt vergessen.


Ach ja, auch "das sltsame Verhalten der Eichhörnchen im Wald" ist sehr interessant, bin an einem Berg langgeradelt und seitlich kahm doch tatsächlich ein Eichhörnchen im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes "rundergekullert", also richtig wie eine Kugel und hatte mich ja vorher gesehen, aber wenn es soo steil abwärts geht, kann sowas schonmal vorkommen.

Natürlich habe ich auch mal ein "beinahe"-Unfall mit einem Eichhörnchen gehabt, aber hatte mich noch rechtzeitig gesehen und ist abgehauen und ich bin Berg runder und habe lieber etwas abgebremst, sonst hätte ich das Eichhörnchen regelrecht "halbiert"


----------



## snoopz (27. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich auch mal ein "beinahe"-Unfall mit einem Eichhörnchen gehabt, aber hatte mich noch rechtzeitig gesehen und ist abgehauen und ich bin Berg runder und habe lieber etwas abgebremst, sonst hätte ich das Eichhörnchen regelrecht "halbiert"



Nicht umsonst heißen schmale Rennradreifen auch "Dackelschneider"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (27. Oktober 2010)

> Wenn man es richtig krachen lassen will, muss man halt werktags hinfahren oder in den Bikepark fahren.



Würd ich ja gern machen Werktags fahren, aber leider bin ich zu den Zeiten wo kaum was los ist auf der Arbeit. Fällt somit wohl flach und Bikepark, naja da muß ich erstmal 100km mit dem Auto fahren.



Jetpilot schrieb:


> Kinder, seid ihr langsam mal durch? Es ist doch ein witz, das ihr glaubt, das ein paar Rowdys wirklich irgenteine Wirkung darauf haben, wie die nicht-fahrenden Menschen uns sehen. Leute die etwas gegen uns haben wollen, werden sowieso immer was finden, Leute denen es egal ist schauen über sowas einfach hinweg.



Ich hätte echt nie gedacht das wir mal irgendwo einer Meinung sind. Aber genauso sieht es aus.


Ehrlich, hier wird immer über ein Miteinander gesprochen und wir sollen Rücksicht nehmen. Allerdings gehört zu einem Miteinander immer mehr als eine Partei die sich entsprechend verhalten sollte. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso man kreuz und quer laufen muß ohne sich umzusehen oder ein Weg der über 2m breit ist durch exact 2 Personen komplett blockiert ist(passiert häufig bei und an der Sieg). Genauso hab ich mir abgewöhnt zu klingen und an mein neues Bike erst gar keine dran gebaut. Wieso? Ganz einfach, klingelt man ist häufig die Reaktion, das erstmal stehen geblieben wird, dann umgedreht und dann wild über den Weg laufend Platz gemacht wird, zumindest bei mir in der Gegend. Wenn ich nicht klingel kann ich durch einen Schlenker über die Wiese am Wegesrand wunderbar schnell an den Wanderern vorbei. Ja Sie motzen(und zwar genau diese die auch gemotzt hätten wenn man geklingelt hätte dem rest ist es egal), aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Lust zu warten bis Sie sich mal sortiert haben nach dem Klingeln. Genauso gut sind Menschen die einem entgegen kommen und dazu noch sehen aber erst 2 Sekunden bevor man an ihnen ist wild fluchend platz machen. Aber wie so schön gesagt wurde, es sollte ein Miteinander geben, doch seltsamerweise wenn man das Forum hier liest sieht es eher nach einem MTB'ler müssen sich anpassen aus.

Bevor hier jemand was sagt, wenn Wanderer brav rechts gehen dann schau ich jedesmal das ich schön Links fahre und bedanke mich auch. Das selbe gilt für Hundebesitzer welche Ihre Hunde festhalten. Nur die Leute die meinen Ihnen gehört der Weg, bei denen reagiere ich wie oben beschrieben.

Ach einen hab ich noch. Die Tage am Anfang einer Fußgängerzone, schiebt(ja er schiebt) ein jugendlicher sein Rad. Vor Ihn eine Truppe Frauen gehobenen alters die meinten als der jugendliche fragte ob er durch könnte warum er nicht klingeln könnte und Radfahren sei ja verboten in der Fußgängerzone. Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas mitbekomme frag ich mich echt wieso Radfahrer sich immer an Fußgänger anpassen müssen. Im übrigen ist in der besagten Fußgängerzone sogar das Radfahren erlaubt.


----------



## flyingscot (27. Oktober 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Aber wie so schön gesagt wurde, es sollte ein Miteinander geben, doch seltsamerweise wenn man das Forum hier liest sieht es eher nach einem MTB'ler müssen sich anpassen aus.



Alle Trails z.B. im Harz sind ehemalige oder immer noch offizielle Wanderwege, je nach Bundesland ist das Befahren nur geduldet und kann ganz schnell verboten werden. Daher gibt es hier per se keine Gleichberechtigung von Bikern und Fußgängern...

Es ist quasi wie in auf einem für Radfahrer freigegeben Fußweg, die Radfahrer haben sich den Fußgängern anzupassen und nicht andersherum.

Ist halt so...


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> .Auch sagten sie das die Förster doch einen an der Waffel haben wenn sie uns des Natur-Zerstörens bezichtigen würden, da die Harvester doch unendlich mehr Verwüstung anrichten würden.


Richtig...kenn da ein schönes Beispiel -.-
Bei uns in der Region wird im großen Stil Kaolin-Sand abgebaut.
Daher ist im Nachbarort ein ca. 110m großer "Abbau-Abfall" entstanden.
Der eine Teil wird kommerziell durch Tourismus ausgeschlachtet, auf der anderen Hälfte hat sich die Natur zurückgekämpft und ist n schöner Wald entstanden.
In der verwilderten Hälfte durfte sich der MTB-Verein eine Trainingsmöglichkeit schaffen. 
Ich war zweimal mit dabei und hab geholfen, die anderen waren schon über Wochen hinweg dabei sich durch Gestrüpp und sonstiges zu kämpfen. 

Auf einmal meint n Kumpel, der in der Tourismus-Ecke dorten arbeitet:
" Du etza malst ist da oben da Harvester drin gstanden und hat Holz gmacht.." 
DIe ganze Arbeit fürn Arsch, weil des scheiß Ding alles zamgfahren hat.
Und was da Harvester net erwischt hat, hat kurze Zeit später da Wind erledigt...

Die Runde wär wirklich geil gewesen, aber leider existiert sie nicht mehr...


----------



## nadgrajin (27. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die in auf einem für Radfahrer freigegeben Fußweg, die Radfahrer haben sich den Fußgängern anzupassen und nicht andersherum.
> 
> Ist halt so...



Sag das mal den Fußgängern welche tägliche bei mir auf dem Radweg rumwandern.


----------



## OHS-core (27. Oktober 2010)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Bin vorhin mal wieder eine kleine 20km Nacht-Runde mit unserem Hund gefahren (irgendwie muss man den Guten ja etwas auslasten ).



Also das nenn ich mal Tierquälerei! Hast du kein Rad oder wieso fährst du mit deinem Hund?


----------



## gsg9man (27. Oktober 2010)

Es war bei mir übrigends kein Wanderweg! Es war eher nen Gerümpel wo warscheinlich nichtmal nen Trecker hochkommt, aber naja. Ich bin so schlecht, tut mir leid ... aber auf dieser Seite sind ja noch schlimmere als ich. Welche die sogar Tiere anfahren 

PS: Keine sorge ich beende das Abo hier jetzt, ich werde warscheinlich Wochen Bauchschmerzen vom Lachen haben. Das kann nicht gesund sein


----------



## alli333i (27. Oktober 2010)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Also das nenn ich mal Tierquälerei! Hast du kein Rad oder wieso fährst du mit deinem Hund?




das allererste mal das ich beim lesen im forum LAUT lachen muss! 1+ würde mein lehrer jetzt sagen^^  kurz und geil! (hmmmm was da wohl wieder für kommentare kommen werden?)


----------



## Targut (27. Oktober 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> das allererste mal das ich beim lesen im forum LAUT lachen muss! 1+ würde mein lehrer jetzt sagen^^ kurz und geil! (hmmmm was da wohl wieder für kommentare kommen werden?)


 Am schlimmsten sind die Kommentare die kommentare kommentieren wo denn die Kommentare bleiben


----------



## downhillerkarl (27. Oktober 2010)

Will noch wer Popcorn? Meins is leer, ich setzt noch mal neues auf


----------



## Sardic (27. Oktober 2010)

Targut schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind die Kommentare die kommentare kommentieren wo denn die Kommentare bleiben


Und was ist mit den Kommentraren ,die die Kommentare die die anderen kommentaren komenteiren wo denn die Kommentare belieben ,kommentieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domi9189 (27. Oktober 2010)

Sardic schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Kommentraren ,die die Kommentare die die anderen kommentaren komenteiren wo denn die Kommentare belieben ,kommentieren?



Jetzt hat dr Spaß aber n loch


----------



## Sardic (27. Oktober 2010)

Domi9189 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat dr Spaß aber n loch


Du bist nur neidisch das du das nicht schreiben konntest


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Oktober 2010)

> Am schlimmsten sind die Kommentare die kommentare kommentieren wo denn die Kommentare bleiben


 

Kein Kommentar


----------



## stromer1 (27. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Oktober 2010)

Am allerschlimmsten sind Kommentatoren, die meinen, zu jedem möglichen Kommentar eines x-beliebigen Kommentators, der bereits mehrere Kommentare mehrfach kommentierte, mehrere Kommentare schreiben zu müssen, nur um ein weiteres nutzloses Kommentar abgegeben haben zu können.

Dazu gehört evil_rider.


----------



## schallundrauch (27. Oktober 2010)

Sardic schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Kommentraren ,die die Kommentare die die anderen kommentaren komenteiren wo denn die Kommentare belieben ,kommentieren?


 
Wenn Robben hinter Robben robben, robben Robben Robben nach.
Wenn Vögel hinter ... ach lassen wir das lieber


----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dazu gehört evil_rider.



Wie zu allem Bösen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Oktober 2010)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Wenn Robben hinter Robben robben, robben Robben Robben nach.



Bismarck biss Mark, bis Mark Bismarck biss .


----------



## downhillerkarl (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn Fliegen hinter Fliegen fliegen, fliegen Fliegen Fliegen nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (27. Oktober 2010)

ruhig brauner! die kom.....  die beiträge in diesem fred werden auch immer geiler. wie war das mit fußvolk? hmmm das ist jetzt iwie verschwunden. aber naja hier ist kein wanderweg sondern bikerforum, also haben WIR hier vorrechte und die fußgänger (wenn es hier welche geben sollte) müssen auf UNS rücksicht nehmen! ha!


----------



## Sardic (27. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Am allerschlimmsten sind Kommentatoren, die meinen, zu jedem möglichen Kommentar eines x-beliebigen Kommentators, der bereits mehrere Kommentare mehrfach kommentierte, mehrere Kommentare schreiben zu müssen, nur um ein weiteres nutzloses Kommentar abgegeben haben zu können.
> 
> Dazu gehört evil_rider.


Das kann ich so kommentarlos nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## Wanderradler (28. Oktober 2010)

> müssen auf UNS rücksicht nehmen! ha!


 
...mehr noch, ich will, dass Radfahrer vergöttert werden und das auf uns Loblieder gesungen werden


----------



## Dortmunder79 (28. Oktober 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ...mehr noch, ich will, dass Radfahrer vergöttert werden und das auf uns Loblieder gesungen werden



Da sind wir dann aber zu spät dran für Nordic-Walker gibbet dat schon:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4W_tB3nh7c"]YouTube        - Ich geh am Stock[/nomedia]


----------



## goopher (28. Oktober 2010)

es geht noch schlimmer ....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYb8I3YV3CI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Nordic-Walking-Hymne[/nomedia]


----------



## Dortmunder79 (28. Oktober 2010)

da läuft es einen eiskalt den Rücken runter, ekelhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromer1 (28. Oktober 2010)

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Oktober 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> es geht noch schlimmer ....
> 
> YouTube        - Nordic-Walking-Hymne



...putzig, dass der Herr mipm dicken SUV auf die Abraumhalde zum Stöckchenwackeln fährt.


----------



## FrankNL (28. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube        - Performance[/nomedia]


----------



## dickerbert (28. Oktober 2010)

FrankNL schrieb:


> YouTube        - Performance


BESTE!!!! 
Das MTB Pendant dazu: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXGDJAH6Z70"]YouTube        - MC SpandX - Get Dirty[/nomedia]

Ist aber nicht so der Kracher, wie der Performance Song.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. Oktober 2010)

So is es halt, wenn du erstmal 40 wirst, gehts nur noch mit Stöcken
Ich werd bald 40


----------



## N48 (28. Oktober 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> YouTube - Ich geh am Stock


 
Ist doch toll

*sing*
"Ich geh am Stock
das macht mir Spass
ich bin ein 
Nordicwalking Arsch"
*/sing*


----------



## bluemuc (28. Oktober 2010)

Im Münchner Olympiapark tummeln sich Horden von Gänsen auf Wiesen und Wegen. 

Vorgestern auf dem Heimweg folgende Situation:

Gänseherde watschelt ca. 50 m vor mir in mehr oder weniger geschlossener Formation über die Straße.

Drei Dirter kommen von hinten und kacheln einfach durch. Finden die Panik des Federvolks lustig, kehren um und wiederholen. Diesmal auf der Wiese, weil keine Gänse mehr auf der Straße.

Ein Spaziergänger: Was macht Ihr, wenn Euch so ein Tier vors Radl gerät?

Radler brüllt lässig nach hinten: Drüberfahrn!... touchiert einen Mini-Kantstein und packt sich aufs Maul in die Gänseherde.

Spaziergänger: Schade, dass die Viecher ihn nicht verstanden haben....

.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

das hätte ich gerne mal gesehen


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2010)

Gestern bei meiner Hausrunde:
Eine Wandertruppe ist ca 20m vor mir als ich langsam über eine Brücke von hinten ranrolle. Der hintere Wanderer dreht sich um und ruft "Mountainbiker". Die Truppe stellt sich an den Wegesrand und ich kann vorbeifahren und bedanke mich.
Als ich vorbei bin schreit mir einer hinterher: "4000 fürn Fahrrad aber kein Geld für ne Klingel"  
Dabei hab ich ne Klingel, nur warum soll ich die dann noch einsetzen?

Bis jetzt waren alle anderen Begegnungen freundlich verlaufen...


----------



## SCHEIBE (28. Oktober 2010)

Zitat-"Dabei hab ich ne Klingel, nur warum soll ich die dann noch einsetzen?"

Meinst,ist gute Frage?Oder ist Klingel zum fummeln oder lutschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

